# BEAUTY BOX OPEN TRADING LIST



## zadidoll (Oct 12, 2012)

The For Trade: BIRCHBOX Open Trade Thread had reached 2693 replies and due to the length, the amount of pictures posted and the fact it was harder to navigate newer products versus older as people posted updates to their lists as new replies I've closed that thread down. I'm thrilled you ladies have had such a fantastic time using the Buy/Sell/Trade forums to swap the products from your beauty boxes with others. I will start a new thread simply titled *BEAUTY BOX OPEN THREAD TRADING LIST* so it's not limited to just Birchbox (as newer members have thought that).

The rules are simple to use this thread.


Post your link to our own trade list there. (Which is best since you'll be able to get Trader Feedback which improves your trading scores.)
Post your trade list here.
Follow the main B/S/T rules.

I highly suggest that those of you who want to have Trader Feedback scores to create your own listings. If you are a newer member - less than 15 validated posts and been here less than 5 days - you will not be able to start a new thread until you meet those requirements. If you have any questions on starting a new thread let me know. If you have any questions on trader feedback scores (or left the wrong score) please feel free to PM me.

Happy trading ladies!


----------



## sleepykat (Oct 13, 2012)

Updated list below, or the link to my trade list is in my signature, if you prefer.


----------



## jac a (Oct 13, 2012)

thanks for looking! just updated my list a bit.

interested in: orofluido elixir, missha #31 and **wish list** items but try me on other offers 






all new and never used otherwise noted**birchbox*illume red cedar soy candle2 kiehl's youth regenerating eye balm2 supergoop city sunscreen serum spy 30+2 la fresh instant body soother wipe2 jouer lip enhancer lip treatmentyoungblood mineral primer*glossybox*nastassja enzyme facial peelbamboo luminous shine mist*sample society*jane iredale tantasiaoscar blandi instant volumizing shampoo*myglam/ipsy*mirabella semiformal eye shadow pans.a.l.t.y. cosmetics glama-zoid! eyeshadownume hydro punch conditioner*julep*almasandraparker (*swatched)age defying hand brightener 3 fl oz*various full size or deluxe size items**makeup*urban decay gunmetal loose pigmenturban decay original eyeshadow primer .13 fl ozurban decay razor sharp finishing powder - *PENDING*benefit scene queen palette (*swatched with a clean brush, missing eye brushes) - *PENDING*sephora sunburst day to night wear eyelinerjane iredale latte purepressed base deluxe samplecity lips plumping spheres lip treatment tokyo kiss 1.5 mlmaybelline color tattoo- fierce &amp; tangy, audacious asphalt (*swatched with a clean brush)nyc karat rose sparkle eye dustbodyography clear foundation primer .53 oz*face*orlane super moisturizing concentrate .11 ozorlane thermo active firming serum .1 fl ozfurlesse elevens frown reducing patches (3 day sample)murad skin perfecting matte primer 1 ozmurad essential-c day moisturizer spf 30 .33 fl ozsephora intant moisturizer .169 fl ozh2o+ marine calm eye cream .13 fl ozaveeno smart essentials daily detoxifying scrub 1 oz*body*aveeno natural protection mineral block sunblock spf 30 3 ozneutrogena ultra sheer dry touch sunblock spf 55 1 ozmarc jacobs oh lola sheer body lotion 1 fl ozmarc jacobs oh lola rollerball .10 fl ozjuliette has a gun calamity j vialbic soleil bella shaver razor*hair*edia cosmetics for hair packet: liquid light serum drops, still life molding waxjohn frieda clear shine luminous glaze 6.5 fl ozredken shine brilliance 02 2.1 oztresemme split end therapy shampoo 1 oztresemme split end therapy conditioner 1 oz2 nume hydro punch shampoo .67 oz****wish list****benefit kicking some class lunchboxnail polishes - especially *julep leighton, whitney*liquid eyelinershair products: shu uemura products, kelly can gogh products, kerastase productsskin care: eve lom, one love organics productsatelier cologne orange sanguine


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Oct 13, 2012)

updated page 4


----------



## Auntboo (Oct 13, 2012)

(updated downthread)


----------



## Wida (Oct 13, 2012)

I ship to the US only.  I ship with delivery confirmation.

Items to Trade:

*Too Faced BB cream in Nude Glow (deluxe sample .17 oz)

*Bath and Body Works Shower Gel in Paris Amour (3 oz)

*Strivectin-SD Power Serum for Wrinkles (.25 oz)

*Becca Resurfacing Primer (used 3x - .5 oz)

*NYX clear lip gloss (full size, unopened and unused but didn't come with a seal on it)

*Hemp Hand Protector from the Body Shop (1 oz - never opened but tube is dented)

*Jouer lipgloss in Wind (small Birchbox sample)

*Bvlgari Jasmin Noir (Sept. Birchbox sample spray)

*Jane Sparkle Gloss in Sparkle Pink (Myglam/Ipsy - not sure if full size or not .2 oz)

*2 Twistbands - 1 white and 1 purple lace

*Vasanti BrightenUp! (20g - this arrived with the tube looking only about half full.  I weighed it and it was the 20g it says - I did use one pea sized amount and it was too harsh for my face)

*Mirabella Eyeshadow single in Semiformal

*Jane Iredale Tantasia (tiny SS sample)

*Mirenesse Lip Bomb #9 (pink/nude - full size - box opened to see color, but tube has never been opened)

*Be a Bombshell Eyeliner in Onyx (full size)

*Ipsy October Black and White makeup bag (bag only)

*Coola Organic Mineral Sunscreen Unscented Matte Tint SPF 30 exp. 10/2014 (full size 1.7 oz, new in box, retails for $36.  I just have several facial sunscreens, including another of these and I don't think I'll get around to using it.  Great sunscreen and the tint isn't a foundation tint, it's very lightly tinted so it doesn't leave a white cast on the skin.  Best for oilier skin as it leaves a Matte finish)

*I received the Coastal Scents Eyeshadow Quad Set 4 in this months Ipsy (Rosy Pink, Gunmetal, Elven Silver, Light Pink) and would love to trade it for set 3 or 6

Wishlist:

Harvey Prince in Flirt or Hello

Juliette has a Gun in Citizen Queen, Lady Vengeance, or Vengeance Extreme

Orofluido

Beautyblender

Oscar Blandi Wet Pronto Shampoo &amp; Conditioner

Benefit Porefessional

Benefit They're Real mascara

Jouer Lip Enhancer

Kate Somerville Exfolikate

I love body butters, hand creams, lip balms (including tinted), and leave-in hair treatments.  Try me!


----------



## lauravee (Oct 13, 2012)

New things in Red! 

*Birchbox:*


*Essie - No More Film (Full Size, used 1x)* 
Hollywood Fashion Tape Sample Pack

Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy La Fleur 
Atelier Cologne - Orange Sanguine (used one drop) 
Birchbox Man John Varvatos Sample

Glow and Go Travel Puff (Kissed by the Sun - Golden Bronze Self-Tanner) 
Kiehls Abyssine Cream Sample Size (used 1x, mostly full sample) 
Kerastase Elixir Ultime Sample Size (used 2x) 
Supergoop City Sunscreen Serum 30+ - one packet 
*MyGlam:*


*Mirenesse The Bomb #4 (looking for #2 or #7) * 
*Coastal Scents Eye Shadow Quad #2 (looking for #3, #7, possibly #6) *

Demeter Roll On Perfume - Clean Skin 
Carol's Daughter Monoi Repairing Split End Sealer (pumped once) 
September Makeup Bag (black wristlet with gold zipper) 
Andrea's Choice Circus Nailpolish in Tightrope


*Other:*


Hard Candy Sheer Envy Primer Ultra Light Formula - used a few times, about 85% or more left 
Sante Mascara Endless Lashes in Black - used 1x (sanitized with rubbing alcohol)
*Polish Trade List: *


Zoya Yara - 2x

Zoya Rea - Swatched
Zoya Danni - 3x
Julep - Helena BN - plastic taken off but never used. 
China Glaze Fast Track (1x)
Essie Brooch the Subject (1x)

Essie Borrowed and Blue (2x) 
Essie - Meet me at Sunset (2x) 

OPI Silver Shatter (80%)
Color Club - Rolling in the Deep 
Color Club - Happy Hunter
Color Club - Punch Drunk Red

Sally Hansen Salon Effects Aflorable (full box) 
Sally Hansen Salon Effects (1 sealed packet/1/2 box, looking to trade with others who can use one packet for a full mani): Kitty Kitty, Collide-o-scope, Vine and Dine, Sweet Tart-An, Aflorable

*WIshlist: *


*Mirenesse Lip Bomb #2* 
*Coastal Scents Shadow Quad #3*

*Jouer Lip Enhancer*

*DDR Wrinkle Resist Plus Pore Minimizer *


*Nuxe Huile Prodigieuse * 

Dermstore Lip Quench 

boscia Makeup-Breakup Cleansing Oil 
Caudalie Vitaminee Serum 

*Polish Wishlist: *


OPI - Number One Nemesis 
Sally Hansen Salon Effects / OPI Nail Apps - Try me!


----------



## Souly (Oct 13, 2012)

I want to trade skin twin set in coral poppy for tulip pink (beauty army).


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 13, 2012)

For trade or sale: Essie As Gold At It Gets - I have two up for trade. (I would prefer a trade than a sell.)

Condition: New, never used.

Size: 13.5 ml / .46 fl oz (full size)

From Birchbox.

Wanted: Essie's Stoke of Brilliance AND/OR Essie's Pure Pearlfection or any Essie polishes except Set In Stones, A Cut Above, Shines of the Time and Barefoot in Blue.


For trade: Mirenesse Lip Bomb in #9 (new from Ipsy October 2012 bag) - Shipped

Wanted: Mirenesse Lip Bomb in #4

My eldest does not like #9 since it's not the right color for her.


----------



## AmberStarr (Oct 13, 2012)

Hey everyone! Okay so I haven't been subscribed to any sample subscriptions for a few months but I do have some items up for trade. Let me know if you are interested in anything and what you have for trade  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The Balm Nude'tude palette. Only swatched each shade. I just have so many similar colors I figured I would try and trade it for something that is on my wishlist  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I might be picky about this one. New beauty blender Laura Gellar baked blush in pink grapefruit. Only used a few times. Benefit Bella Bamba blush. Have the brush too. Only used a few times. Wet n wild I dream of greenie trio. Used a few times. Elf little black books in warm and cool editions. Each only swatched. Coastal scents 88 metal mania palette. Swatches as few times. Urban decay pigments in rockstar and gunmetal. Each used a few times. Revlon cream blush in berry flirtatious only swatced one time. Ben nye banana powder. Used a few times. NYX roll on shimmers in purple and pink mauve. Each only swatched once. Wishlist: The balm Mary Lou manizer or any other the balm products Anything MAC!!!!! REALLY I have been looking for things from the wonder woman collection and any of the palettes. Laura Gellar the real deal concealer Tarte amazonian clay blushes Urban decay products Nars products I am not picky if you see something you Iike message me and let me know what you have and hopefully we can work something out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thanks so much everyone!! Oh and I can send pictures of anything I have up for trade if needed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sleepykat (Oct 13, 2012)

*Updated 10/13/12--Added October ipsy(MyGlam) items*

*What I Have for Trade (Brand new unless noted otherwise)*

Note: (Photos are not mine, just links to online pics to give you an idea)

I am also expecting Birchbox and Love with Food next week. Feel free to let me know if you want to put something on hold tentatively and then see what we want to trade after we have our subs.

*MAKEUP*

Coastal Scents Eye Shadow Sample, Set 5 (Vibrant Red, Frosty Taupe, Vanilla Sky, Raisin Berry), sealed (ipsy/MyGlam)

Philosophy the color of grace eyelighting shadow duo in a silver colored compact (shades are 'heaven' and 'earth': http://beautifulwithbrains.com/2010/03/07/new-collection-philosophy-the-color-of-grace/) *PENDING*

NYX Girls Gloss in '24 Karat' (gold shimmer, but it leans coppery bronze), full size (Sircle Samples)

Maybelline Forever Metallics creamy Lipcolor Pencil in 'Blush Beam' (warm metallic pink: http://www.amazon.com/Maybelline-Metallics-Metal-shine-Blush-Beam/dp/B003A6QCCG), full size, 0.09 oz

Urban Decay Heavy Metal Liner in 'Baked' (gold glitter: http://www.dempeaux.com/?p=3269), full size, 0.25 fl oz (swatched once)

Raw Naturals Mineral Glow in Warm Glow (http://color.delush.com/-product-type/mineral-makeup/), 2g, (Dermstore)

*NAILS*

Sally Hansen Diamond Strength 'Royal Romance' (glossy plum with a golden sheen, used for one mani)

Essie full size 'Case Study' (khaki creme: http://static.lacquerwear.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/Essie-Case-Study.jpg)

Essie full size 'Power Clutch' (medium grey creme: http://cdn.indulgy.com/iE/1G/0p/84864774197976329GyFg93cSc.jpg)

Essie full size 'Very Structured' (burnt sienna creme: http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-6hQtRSfefK0/ToiVkC_gDQI/AAAAAAAAC6I/mqV6-xtpwi4/s1600/Essie+Very+Structured.JPG) *ON HOLD*

Sally Hansen Complete Salon Manicure 'Peachy Keen' (peach nude cream: http://urun.gittigidiyor.com/kozmetik-kisisel-bakim/sally-hansen-140-peachy-keen-acik-somon-oje-48119358#product-information) *ON HOLD*

Sally Hansen Insta-Dri 'Chartreuse Chase' (shimmery greenish-yellow: http://www.stephscloset.com/blog/gallery/id/5373/sally-hansen-chartreuse-chase-nail-polish/)

Bongo polish, silver metallic foil finish with slight silver shimmer

Revlon Top Speed polish 'Electric' (medium yellow with very slight shimmer: http://blog-mademoisellec.net/2012/04/revlon-top-speed-nail-enamel-electric/)

Revlon Scented polish 'Grape Icy' (semi-sheer but buildable glossy red-toned purple: http://www.beautyscene.nl/p/26250/notd_revlon_scented_nail_polish_-_grape_icy) used twice *ON HOLD*

Revlon polish 'Electric Pink' (bright medium coral-leaning pink with a pink sheen: http://vilamulher.terra.com.br/electric-pink-8211-revlon-9-6520576-136476-pfi-coresdeesmaltes.php)

Revlon Top Speed polish 'Bubble' (vibrant medium pink, looks similar to OPI Kiss Me on My Tulips: http://www.fashionpolish.com/2011/11/opi-spring-summer-2012-holland_09.html)

NYC Matte Me Crazy (http://jynthesmakeupmania.wordpress.com/) mattifying top coat (, full size, 0.33 fl oz

Zoya polish, full size 'Envy' (blackened green creme: http://pretty-random.com/notdzoyaenvy, swatched on one nail) *PENDING*

Deborah Lippmann polish, full size 'Billionaire' (similar to Zoya 'Envy', but a little less green and a teeny amount of shimmer: http://www.alllacqueredup.com/2011/09/fall-2011-nail-polish-trend-military-greens.html; swatched on one nail) *PENDING*

Julep polish, full size 'America' (red, blue and silver glitter with silver stars: http://www.minaslater.com/2012/07/julep-maven-it-girl-july-2012.html; used once) *PENDING*

Wet n Wild polish, full size 'Gray's Anatomy' (shifts between gray, purple, and green; used for one mani) *ON HOLD*

Sinful Colors polish, full size 'Dream On' (neon purple, vinyl finish, very similar to Andrea's Choice, used twice)

Essie polish, full size 'Main Squeeze' (sheerish lilac/periwinkle) *ON HOLD*

*SKINCARE*

Vbeaute Buying Time Everyday Creme, sample tube, 0.033 fl oz (Glossybox)

Apothederm Stretch Mark Cream, deluxe sample, 0.7 oz (Sircle Samples)

Mario Badescu Enzyme Cleansing Gel, guessing 0.25 fl oz bottle *PENDING*

Mario Badescu Collagen Moisturizer SPF15, small sample tub, looks about 0.12 oz based on comparison with my other tubs

Juice Beauty Green Apple SPF15 cream, small sample tub from corporate, there's probably 1~2 uses in there

Juice Beauty Alicia Silverstone Chamomile Cleanser gel from corporate, probably 1 use in there

Juice Beauty Alicia Silverstone Nourishing Moisturizer cream, small sample tub from corporate, there's probably 1~2 uses in there

Eclos Anti-Aging Moisture Therapy Regenerative Cream, 0.25 fl oz (MyGlam)

Eclos Anti-Aging Cellular Activator Face Serum, 0.5 fl oz (My Glam)

BIOTHERM Biosource Clarifying Cleansing Milk full-size unused tester 6.76 fl oz *PENDING*

*HAIRCARE*

Couture Colour Pequi Oil Treatment, 0.5 fl oz, sealed (ipsy/MyGlam)

Miss Jessie's Super Sweetback Treatment, medium packet

Miss Jessie's Creme de la Creme, large packet

Tresemme Split Remedy set shampoo and conditioner deluxe sample bottles, new in box

*OTHER*

ipsy/MyGlam October bag (white and black chevrons with red trim and red zipper)

Dark grey cylinder makeup bag with mirror: http://pprgiveawaysandfreebies.com/?p=1553 (BeautyFix)

Quilted black cloth Vanity makeup bag with handle, like a soft train case (BeautyFix)

MyGlam May makeup bag (satiny light blue with a print of dark pink lipstick kisses: http://www.cosmeticsaficionado.com/tag/%e2%80%a2miss-beauty-nail-bling/)

Target makeup bag, turquoise cloth with print: http://www.phyrra.net/2012/06/target-summer-beauty-bag.html)

*Wishlist*

Zoya 'Katherine'

Zoya 'Paloma'

Zoya 'Frida' *PENDING*

Essie 'Ladylike'

Stamping plates for nail art (really want LeaLaC)

*Nail polish, especially unusual shades, unusual glitters, holographics, or jelly finish*

Lip scrub/exfoliator

*Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant*

Tarte LipSurgence (almost any shade, but I already have Amused and Adored)

*Natural deodorant for men*

Let me know what interests you from my trade list and I will look at your trade list to see what we can work out. I include extras when I have them. I ship via USPS with Delivery Confirmation. I only ship within USA at this time. I am open to products that are not on my wish list.


----------



## BagLady (Oct 13, 2012)

HI everyone. I will ship w/delivery confirmation and ask for the same in return. Shipping in the US only.

I'll only trade Foil packets and perfume samples as part of a multi item trade. Thanks

Have had great trades w/MeanWife, Stellar136, PattyCakes, Coocabarra, FormosaHoney

*Makeup:*


Marbella Eyeliner (swatched once) 
ADA Cosmetics Peach Bronzer (sample from Birchbox) 

Clinique Blush in Cupid (.11oz) open but new
EyeRock Designer Liner Tapes (open package but new)
Clinique quickliner in intense chocolate *Added 9/2*

Clinique high impact mascara in black (.14oz) *Added 9/2*

Mai Couture Blushing Papier in Sunset Blvd (50sheets) *Added 9/2 **_May be picky_

Urban Decay 24/7 Pencil in Zero (travel size .03oz) Swatched once or twice

Urban Decay 24/7 Pencil in Ransom (travel size .03oz) Swatched once or twice

Buxom Big &amp; Healthy Lip Polish in Dolly (.15oz full size) *Added 9/11 *_*May be picky_

NYX Roll On Shimmer in Salmon (swatched once) *Added 9/15*


Beauty Addicts Showoff Mascara _*Added 9/18*_ 
_ _

*Nails:*


Deborah Lippman Private Dancer _***May be picky_ 
Circus by Andrea Ringmaster

Zoya Meg (used once)
Circus by Andrea Tightrope (swatched on 1 finger) *Added 9/30*

Julep Quick Dry Drops* Added 10/10*


*Skin:*


Borghese Restorative Hydrating Mask (1oz)
Boscia Purifying Cleansing Gel (1.69oz)* * 
Philosophy take a deep breath oil free oxygen gel moisturizer (.4oz) 

BareMinerals Purifying Facial Cleanser (.23oz)
Arcona Cranberry Toner (1oz) 

BeFine (single serve) Gentle Cleanser (2packs)
BeFine (single serve) Daily Moisturizer (3packs)
Ahava Purifying Mud Mask (.23oz) 

WEI Pomegranate buffing beads (.02oz)

Murad Clarifying Cleanser (2oz) 
Benefit thePorefessional (.25oz)
Algenist Firming &amp; Lifting Cream (.5oz) it's unsealed but new

Kate ExfoliKate (.1oz) pack
pur-lisse pur-lip comfort (.5oz)
By Terry Creme de Rose Soin Nutri-Lift Reconfortant (.14oz) *Added 9/1*

DermStore Lip Quench (.21oz) open but never used *Added 9/1*

DermaDoctor KP Duty priming serum(.06oz)&amp;moisturizing therapy for dry skin(.1oz) (1pk ea) *Added 9/1*


Smashbox PhotoFinish Hydrating  Oil-Free Primer (.25oz) *Added 9/2* 
Smashbox PhotoFinish Oil-Free Primer (.25oz) *Added 9/2*

Murad Skin Perfecting Primer (.17oz) *Added 9/2*

Ahava Purifying Mud Mask (.9oz) (2tubes) *Added 9/11*

Algenist Overnight Restorative Cream (.5oz) *Added 9/11*

MyGlam January Makeup Bag Only *Added 9/11*

MyGlam February Makeup Bag Only *Added 9/11*

MyGlam August Makeup Bag Only *Added 9/11*

Burt's Bees Intense Hydration Night Cream 1.8oz *Added 9/15*

Juice Beauty Green Apple Moisturizer SPF15 .5oz (used once) *Added 9/15*

Clarisonic Gentle Hydro Cleanser 1oz *Added 9/15*

Clinique Dramatically Different Moisturizing Lotion (1oz) *Added 9/15*

Boscia BB Cream (1 packet)
Boscia Purifying Cleansing Gel/Oil Free Daily Hydration/Oil-Free Nightly Hydration (1pk ea) *Added 9/30*


*Perfume:*


Harvey Prince Hello (sample spray) *Added 9/11* 
Harvey Prince Ageless (sample spray) *Added 9/11*

Bond No.9 ChinaTown (sample vial) *Added 9/11*

Dolce &amp; Gabbana Light Blue (sample vial) *Added 9/11*

Flora by Gucci (sample vial) *Added 9/11*

Love Sweet Love (sample vial) *Added 9/11* 
Viva la Juicy (2 sample sprays) *Added 9/11*


*Hair:*


Alterna UV+ Fade Proof Fluide (.25oz)
Alterna Bamboo Style Boho Waves (.85oz) used once 
Miss Jessie's Curly Meringue (2oz) used once

Nume HydroPunch Conditioner (.67oz)
Shu UemuraEssence Absolue Oil Sample (used once or twice) *Added 9/18*

Macadamia Oil Healing Oil Treatment (1oz) *Added 10/10*


*Misc: *


Aveeno Mineral Block SPF30 Lotion (3oz)
Borghese Body Creme (1oz)
Marvis whitening mint (1.23oz) 
Comodynes HydraTanning Face Moisturizing Glow (2packs)
Comodynes Self-Tanning intensive &amp; uniform color (2packs)
Nuxe Multi usage Dry Oil (.33oz)
ColorScience Pro loose mineral travel puff (.035oz) *Added 9/2*

Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy La Fleur (.05oz) 
FAB Smooth Shave Cream (2oz) *Added 9/11*

Alessandro Pedix Feet (1oz) *Added 9/11*

Brush Guards (from BB) *Added 9/11*


*Wishlist:*


OCC Lip Tars
Beautyblender
Liqwd Volumizing Catalyst
Wen Products
Julep Kate, Malin, Whitney, Salma, Brandt, Sophie
Orly Galaxy Girl
OPI Red

Ralph Lauren Romance (sample or mini)
Givenchy Very Irresistable (sample or mini)

Perfekt products
Fresh products

Origins
Brow Gels
Inglot eyeshadows

I'm open to other things so try me.


----------



## stellar136 (Oct 13, 2012)

*UPDATED with new items October, 11 2012*

(Plus i update the items after every swap)

Here is my trade list! I'm open to all different trades so just send me a message! I love makeup!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Newest items are added to the bottom of each list

*SAMPLE SIZES*

*MAKEUP*


*Hourglass *Veil Fluid Makeup Oil Free SPF 15- In No. 1.5 nude- Sample packet  
*LIPS*

*HAIR*


*Sebastian* color ignite-highlighted and multi color hair protection (1)shampoo and (1) conditioner SET 1.7OZ each from *GLOSSYBOX* 
*Amika*  20ML hair mask packets- I have a lot! name a # that would make for a fair trade
*Melvita-* restructuring Hair mask 5ML packet/0.17 Oz
*Carol's Daughter*- Monoi repairing split end sealer. Tested a small amount1x 0.38 oz pump tube (MYGLAM/IPSY) *pending*

*NEXXUS-* 3 PART FOIL SAMPLE- pretty good amount in each...Therappe luxurious moisturizing shampoo 0.33 oz,Humectress ultimate moisturizing conditioner 0.33 oz, Humectress hydrating treatment deep conditioner 0.34 oz. 
*Hera* Argan oil for hair and skin 0.5 oz vial - from Beautyfix

*SKIN*


*Befine*- single serve Gentle cleanser .34 oz packet
*Bobbi Brown*- hydrating eye cream.05 oz packet*PENDING* 
Dr.Andrew Weil for *ORGINS*- Mega-Mushroom Skin Relief advanced face serum.05 fl.oz packet
*Sephora* Age defy moisture cream SPF 15.. 5 ML tube (From the sun safety kit)
*Nivea* extended moisture daily lotion 1 OZ bottle

*Burt's bees* radiance day lotion SPF 15 .10 oz SAMPLE

*Victoria's Secret*- Such a flirt hydrating body lotion-starfruit and white orchid 2 Oz. 

*Philosophy-* Take a deep breath oil-free energizing oxygen gel cream moisturizer 0.4 oz tube  sealed (Myglam) *pending*

*Comodynes*-moisturizing summer glow 1 packet from BB


*SCENTS*


*Arquiste*- L'Etrog fragrance (2 vials) *BIRCHBOX* 
*Aquolina* Pink sugar sample vial.. used one time.
*Bvlgari*- Mon Jasmin Noir 0.05 fl oz sprayer (spritzed 1x to smell) *BIRCHBOX Sept.*


*NAILS*


* Color Club- Put a pin in it (Rose gold) used for 1 man**icure Birchbox Sept. ** * *PENDING* 

*FULL SIZES*

*MAKEUP*


1 *Bare Escentuals* beautifully luminous lashes(uniquely pearlized mascara) in box .16oz
*Sephora* balancing liquid foundation 1oz color D55 (it is for dark skin OR could be used as contour) sealed
*Bare Minerals* liner shadow in Sable (brownish)- (It's powder) used 3X
*Maybelline* Define a Lash volume mascara - (Brownish black) - in package
*L'Oreal* - HIP Pure Pigment Shadow Stick in #214 exhilarating (Bluish teal) used only 1 time. I did sharpen it because it was flat and hard to use, sharpening it made it easier to use.  
 *Revlon*- Pinch me gel blush in (Peach afterglow)- new-swatched 1 time
 *Revlon- *Pinch me gel blush (Cheeky Cherry) Brand new-still sealed
* Revlon**- *molten metal liquid shadow -copper crush #545 IN BOX

*Lancome* color design- sensational effects eye shadow- (Daylight (matte), Gaze (shimmer) Guest List (shimmer). I took out the Kitten heel-it was the only one i liked. GWP  *PENDING*

*Urban decay*- heavy metal glitter eyeliner in "DISTORTION"---3/4 full.

*LIPS*


*Jordana* Color Wave Lip Color in Crushed Plum. Sealed
*Jordana* Color Wave Lip Color in Wanna Be pink. Sealed
*Lancome* L'Absolu Nu Replenishing &amp; Enhancing Lipcolor in Satin Toffee- tested 2x and sanitized (Enhance your natural lip tone in a veil of shiny, translucent color.)

*Maybelline*- Super stay 14 hour lipstick in "Till Mauve do us part"-no seal but brand new.never tested*PENDING* 
 *Alba Botanica*- organic Hawiian Lip balm-Passion fruit nectar I have (*2*) (sealed)
*Jane.* -Sparkle Glass in Sparkle Pink .2 fl. oz. *MYGLAM SEPT. NEW*

*Covergirl-* incredifull lip color- 912 PLUSH BLUSH
*Covergirl-* incredifull lip color- 900 BABY GIRL (here is a link to the cover girl page with all the colors for reference) http://www.covergirl.com/discontinued-product-details/id=B55C0493-3806-464D-B770-BBB7ED5CBD0D


*HAIR*

*SKIN*


*Dr. Brandt*- blemishes no more- redness relief 1OZ Full size (lightweight anti-redness lotion) Used 3-4x, and i have it in the box) 
*Maybelline-* Mineral Power Bronzer- natural face and body gel (Light) used 3x Practically full 2.5 Fl Oz. tube

*SCENTS*


*Calgon*- Hawaiian Ginger body mist 4 FL OZ. used a couple times 90% full

*NAILS*


*Sally Hansen*- Salon effects nail polish strips in "WILD CHILD" (zebra print)
**Nutra Nail*- Gel perfect Uv-free Gel-Color 3 pc set in the color Moonstone (Used for 1 manicure) I put it all back in the box
**Andrea's choice* circus nail polish in Tightrope (matte purple) -used for 1 manicure 
Colors of the season polish- no name colors- deep red and deep purple (there's a picture of both colors above)

*MISC.. *


*Madewell* $25 off a $75 purchase (I have 2 seperate codes)  FREE!!!
**Spalook.com* offer cards 2x of each:
$50 off $200.00 purchase
 *$10 off $60.00 purchase
$25 off $125.00 purchase
*Beautyfix* grey cylinder makeup bag w/ travel mirror
Bright Pink hair clip extension, sealed, brand new



*MY WISH LIST*   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Mirenesse lip bomb (not red)
It cosmetics- bye bye undereye in neutral medium (NEWBEAUTY TEST TUBE)
Miss Jessie's quick curls
Dirt salt scrub
Annick Goutal Eau d'Hadrien (citrus scent)
It's a 10! products
Dr. Dennis Gross Alpha beta peel/ Glow pad products
*Blinc products* 
Lorac self Tantalizer- body
Jouer luminizing moisture tint in Glow
Melvita floral water
Liquid eyeliner
 self tan products, st tropez, st. moritz
Nars blush
pretty pink lipstick
Makeup forever products
Benefit products
Any makeup really


*I am very open to suggestions for trades! Please send me a message  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*

*See my feedback for my great past trades!*


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 13, 2012)

Posted on behalf of EricaD who can't copy her list over.



> *Forum:* Multiples *Thread:* BIRCHBOX Open Trade Thread *Post* by EricaD
> 
> Updated!
> 
> ...


----------



## xheidi (Oct 13, 2012)

*THIS IS WHAT I HAVE FOR TRADE*:

*Birchbox*:


Suki Balancing Regimen (5 packets-pic)
Stila Lip Glaze in Action
Dr. Jart+ Water Fuse Beauty Balm SPF 25+
LiQwd Professional Volumninizing Catalyst


*MyGlam*:


MyGlam brush (includes the first 2 brushes, I think?) and brush case
NYX Round Lipstick in Eucalyptus - swatched 2x
Nail Bling
juice beauty - Green Apple SPF 15 Moisturizer 
August's bag (bag only)
Couture Colour Pequi Oil Treatment
be a bombshell  Eye Liner - Onyx
Coastal Scents - Eye Shadow Sample Set 6: Peach Puff/Cherry Chocolate/ Nude/White Silver

*Julep*:


Nicole
Whitney

*Others*:


Kiss Nail Dress in a leopard or a cheetah print (not sure which print it is)
Revlon Lip Butter in Peach Parfait (~90% left)
Nivea's A KISS OF CHERRY FLAVORED TINTED LIP CARE 
e.l.f. Studio Complexion Brush
Baby Lips - Peach Kiss
BCBGeneration Orange Zipper Bracelet
     *Wishlist*: 
Missha Perfect Cover BB Cream #23
Circus by Andrea's Choice: Ringmaster, Spectacle, Tightrope
Naked Princess Naked Shine Luscious Lip Gloss
Beauty Blender
Buxom Lip Gloss
But try me...


----------



## Fairest of all (Oct 13, 2012)

Hi ladies!!

I'm currently looking for *Mirenesse lip bomb #2* (deep red) from this months Ipsy bag. I have* lip bomb #4* I can trade in return or we can work something else out from my trade list. I'd also be interested in other items from this months bag 





https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/126044/fairest-of-all-trade-list


----------



## Ching Chang (Oct 14, 2012)

I think there's something wrong with my page!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I can't copy or paste my trade thread or any links into the reply box! :'( I hope it gets fixed soon! 

Anyways, I'm looking to trade my No.9 lip bomb from this month's Ipsy bag for anyone who has no.4! Also, I'd like to trade the set 4 CS quad I received for set 8!

I've added tons of new products to my trade thread (sorry, can't post the link, but click my name to check out my thread) &amp; the only thing different is that the Benefit finding Mr. bright kit is ON HOLD and I'd like lip bomb 4 instead of 2!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Thank you!


----------



## tigrlilyem (Oct 14, 2012)

Hi makeup lovers! I'm searching for the kiehl's rosa artica eye cream, eve lom cleanser/muslin cloth, ddf brightening cleanser, ddf pore minimizer or candle from this month's birchbox. I am also getting essie in fair game but would like to trade for another color. PM me if interested.


----------



## Jackieblue (Oct 14, 2012)

updated below


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Oct 14, 2012)

Updated


----------



## lauravee (Oct 14, 2012)

Just added *Essie No More Film* to my trade list. I used it once but decided I have enough dark vampy things in my collection!

Would love to work out a multiswap for another *Mirenesse gloss *or to trade for the *Coastal Scents Quad 3* from this months glambag. Here is the rest of my list (the list in my sig isn't up to date, i have been having issues editing it):

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/129604/beauty-box-open-thread-trading-list#post_1950503


----------



## amandah (Oct 14, 2012)

*My Trade List:*

*Nail Polish*

Julep - Kylie (with magnet), Portia (swatched)

Andrea's Choice - Tightrope (purple)

*Makeup*

NYX Roll On Shimmer in Salmon (swatched once)

Full Size - bare minerals warmth and mineral veil (both used maybe 2 or 3 times)

jouer moisture tint in pearl (.17 fl oz, swatched a tiny bit)

StudioGear Lipstick in Whisper

Mirabella eyeshadow pan in Semiformal (cocoa brown shade)

perfekt - lash perfection gel

be a bombshell-liquid eyeliner in onyx (from myglam/ipsy)

*Hair*

Miss Jessie's Curly Pudding (1 fl oz foil packet)

Miss Jessie's Super Sweetback Treatment (.46 fl oz packet)

Keracolor Sample from MyGlam

Alterna Bamboo Color Care UV+ Sample (.25 fl oz, from Birchbox)

Carol's Daughter - Monoi (myglam)

*Misc*

Comodynes Self-Tanning Intensive wipes (3)

Philosophy Live in Love &amp; Wonderstruck perfume vial

MyGlam Brushes - Glammie Classic Crease Brush &amp; Brush Case, Concealer Brush &amp; Defining Eyeliner Brush (New, never used)

SOHO Smudge Brush (myglam)

September MyGlam Bag - Black wristlet

October MyGlam Bag - Black &amp; white chevron with red

*Wish List*

Shea Terra body butter

Lace Twistbands

Nail Polishes (try me on some colors)

BeautyFix - cuticle conditioner

Oscar de la Renta - live in love

Pixi Shadow pencil

I'm pretty open, just send me a pm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kcrowebird (Oct 14, 2012)

*kcrowebird's trade list! *






*(New unless specified.)*

*** Just a heads up! Graduate school has started back for me (my last year. YAY!) as well as an internship! I am much busier than normal, so there may be a delay of 1-2 days for answering messages. I can guarantee to ship on Thursdays and Saturdays and will do my best to send things out at other times if possible. ** *

    *What I have:*

*Ojon* volumizing shampoo and conditioner (both 1oz)

*Essie* Little Brown Dress

*Butter London *Nail Foundation (used 2-3X)

*Stila* Set and Correct (full size- opened and used once so the twisty thing on the inside has been twisted.)
*Stila* Charmed Palette (colors are just not for me)

*Stila* Santa Monica Boulevard Palette- new

*Tarte *Lipsurgence in Charmed (received in a trade, color not for me- can be sanitized)

*Julep *Morgan 

*Julep *Blake

*Benefit* Total Moisture (in glass sample jar, no size- but probably .25 oz)

*Philosophy* Miracle Worker serum .12 oz

*Jessie's Girl* polish in Firefly

*Julie G* Gelato in Venice polish

*Coola *Mineral Sunscreen packets .10 fl oz (x2)

*Pedix* heel rescue balm

*Comodynes *Hydra-Tanning face moisturizing summer glow

*Senna Cosmetics* Double Dose Lip Lacquer in Chocolate Cherry - Full Size

*Milani* polish in Pink Rocks!

*Aveeno* active naturals smart essentials daily detoxifying scrub 1 oz

*clarisonic* refreshing gel cleanser 1oz

*willa *clear face moisturizer .5oz

*aveda* all sensitive moisturizer 1oz

*Mary Kay* Miracle Timewise night solution 1 fl oz

*Eco tools* cellulose face sponges (x3) Individually packaged

________________________________________________________________________________________

*things I would LOVE*:

Harvey Prince Lavender Pumpkin 

*Any of the 21 Drops*

Lulu OrganicsÂ® Lavender + Clary Sage Hair Powder

theBalmÂ® cosmetics Mary-Lou Manizer

*Deborah Lippmann Modern Love*

*Facial Cleansing/makeup remover wipes*

nail polish remover wipes

matte nail polish

*algenist eye renewal balm*

supersmile toothpaste

oil free moisturizers

bumble and bumble volumizing shampoo/conditioner

Kate Somerville anything (especially exfolikate, oil free moisturizer, and self tanning wipes)

Deborah Lippmann, Butter London, RGB polishes (try me on others)

try me on other things though


----------



## kellyrd (Oct 14, 2012)

Looking for Eve Lom Packets, Harvey Prince flirt, and Mox Lip Balm. I will be generous. Thanks Makeup: *New* Jane lipgloss in Sparlke Pink (Sept. Glambag) Touch in Sol Feel Like Honey Moon Skin Base 1.06 oz (Aug. Glossybox) Senna Lip Gloss (Color - Taboo, White and Rose Shimmer) (full size) (July Glossybox) Murad Skin Perfecting Primer Dewy Finish 5ml (same size as Sample Society but this one is dewy finish - Beauty Bar GWP) Skincare: *New* Vichy Refreshing Toner 30 ml (fall Loose Button) *New* Orlane Super Moisturizing Concentrate 3.5 ml (Fall Loose Button) *New* Orlane Serum Fermete 3ml (fall Loose Button) *New* Shea Terra Cape Chamomile Pure Distillate Water - perfume vial sample *New* Shea Terra Kalahari Ootanga Oil - perfume oil sample *New* Suntegrity 5 in 1 Natural Moisturinzing Face Sunscreen .25 oz (Beauty Army) *New* Ahava Purifying Mud Mask .9 oz (Sept. Sample Society) Yu-Be Moisturizing Skin Cream .1 oz (Aug. Birchbox) Intensive Moisturizing Cream .25 oz Ulta Instant Nourish Facial Moisturizer .5 oz Babor Cleasing Hy-Ol &amp; Pytoactive Base (10ml each) (Beauty Army) - product is new and unopen but I seemed to have crumpled the box. Murad Hydro-Dynamic Ultimate Moisture .25oz (small jar Beauty Bar GWP) Julep Elixir Organic Moroccan Argan Oil (used X1) Body Miracle Skin Transformer .5 oz. (Birchbox) Bath and Body Works Sweet Pea Lotion 8 oz. Bath and Body Works Sweet Pea HandiBac (antibacterial hand lotion) 2 oz. Self-Tanner *New* Jane Iredale Tantasia (Sample Society) *New* Comodynes Self-Tanning Towelette (4) (Birchbox) *New* Comodynes Hydra-Tanning Face Moisturizing Summer Glow (2) (Aug. Birchbox) Hair: Fekkai Brilliant Glossing Cream 1.6 oz (used 1X) (Sample Society) Alterna Bamboo Color Care Fade-Proof Fluide .25 oz (x2) (Birchbox) Oscar Blandi Olio de Jasmine Hair Serum 5ml (Sample Society) Sebastian Color Ignite Shamoo 1.7 oz. (Glossybox) Sebastian Color Ignite Conditioner 1.65 oz. (Glossybox) Marco Color Anti-Frizz Leave-in Conditioner 2oz. (Beauty Army) Peter Thomas Roth Mega-Rich Conditioner .75 oz. Nails: *New* Color Club in Status Update (dk grey) (Sept. Birchbox) *New* Color Club Put a Pin in It (rose grey) (Sept. Birchbox) OPI Nail Envy (used x1) Zoya Tracie (used x1) Julep Kate (used x1) Elf Coral Dream brand new Perfume: Oscar Espirit D'Oscar (Sample Society) - small roller ball, opened to smell Kate Spade Twirl 1.5 ml (Sept. Birchbox) Other: Brush Guards (Birchbox Sept.) Soho Smudge Brush (Sept. Glambag) minteas ginger pear (Birchbox) Wishlist: Eve Lom Cleanser/ Muslin Cloth Ole Hendriksen Truth Serum Wei anything (this is a brand I have just never gotten) Miss Jessie's or curly hair products Eyeko eyeliner purple or olive Philosophy skincare Benefit Stila Alterna Bamboo Waves OPI nail polish Zoya nail polish Any good nailpolish Shea terra anything Juliette Has a Gun Fragrance I love most beauty products. Esp. lip, nail, bath wash, curly hair products. If you see something you would like, make me an offer. Thanks Edited by kellyrd - Today at 3:28 pm


----------



## MakeupMashup (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi girlies!

Quick and dirty list:

MyGlam:


Jane gloss in sparkle pink.
Mirabella shadow in semiformal
Be A Bombshell Onyx eyeliner
Pequi Oil Treatment
Coastal Scents quad in #8 (vibrant blue, deep eggplant, candlelight, elven midnight)
Andrea's Choice nail polish - Tightrope (neon purple), Ringmaster (neon pink)
Demeter Dragon Fruit Roll-On
MyGlam gloss in 02 - Pink
Bags: black with wrist strap, orange mesh with pink zipper

Want:


Above items in other colors, etc.


----------



## LoriAnnLV (Oct 15, 2012)

New items in purple.

From Birchbox

*Color Club Nail Polish * Blue Ming

*Taylor Swift Perfume* Wonderstruck

From MyGlam

*NYX Roll on Shimmer Full Size* in Onyx (swatched)

From Sample Society

*Aromachology *Perfume Sample Clean &amp; Fresh

*Diptyque *Perfume Sample Vetyverio

*Oscar de la Renta Perfume* Esprit d'Oscara

Misc Full Size

*Clinique Quickliner* Very Black 07 (used twice)

*Borghese Splendore Brightening Makeup*

*Lancome * *Tinted Moisturizer* #1 Natural *used 3/4 full*

*e.l.f Single Eyeshadow *Butter Cream *new*

*e.l.f. Duo Eyeshadow *Matte Brown/Bronze *new*

*e.l.f. Duo Eyeshadow *Glittery Black/satin silver *new*

*e.l.f. Duo Eyeshadow *Sparkly Copper/ satin purple *new*

*e.l.f. Duo Eyeshadow *Sparkly light pink/ matte gray *used once*

*Lorac Bejewelled Lipgloss *Red Ruby *swatched*

*Lorac Bejewelled Lipgloss *Hot Pink Sapphire *swatched*

*Smileactives Tooth Whitening Pen*

Misc Deluxe Samples

*Pantene * Color Preserve Volume Shampoo

*Living proof Thickening Mousse*

*Stila Iluminating Tinted Moisturizer *shade 01

*Suntegrity Moisturizer/Sunscreen*

Misc Perfume Samples

*Prada *Infusion D'Iris

*Versace *Yellow Diamond

Misc Foil Packets

*Hydroxatone *AM/PM Anti-Wrinkle Complex x2

*Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint *Pearl &amp; Opal .03oz

Wishlist

Balenciaga Perfume

BBs (Asian)

Bond No.9 Nuits de Noho

Eyeko liner in Purple

Gloss Moderne High Gloss Masque

Harvey Prince Ageless

Ipsy/MyGlam Oct. Bag only

The Lash Card

Lip glosses, tinted lip balms

Lip Stains

Masqueology Pore Minimizing Mask

Melvita Floral Water

Minerese #2

Shu Umera Art of Hair (any)

Face serums

Hair serums

Great trades with: yousoldtheworld, Vogliadivintage, LyndaV, MissLindaJean, SimplyChell xX, lorizaz, mega789, clchild, bethm, emeline, tinkerbll695, Avintageaffair, steffi, glamourdolleyes, FormosaHoney, Bernadette, FireNRice, lizzie123, Snow24


----------



## Canny Charlene (Oct 15, 2012)

Here is my trade list, also in my signature.  Thank you for looking




 

Hair:

Tresemme Split end Remedy Shampoo - 1fl oz

Tresemme Split end Remedy Conditioner - 1fl oz

Pantene conditioner for fine hair - 50 ml (1.7 fl oz)

Garnier Fructis color shield fortifying shampoo and conditioner packet - .34 fl oz each

Nails:

Color Club Polish mini 7 ml-0.25 fl oz - 954 Blue Ming

Color Club Polish mini 7 ml-0.25 fl oz - 5786 Insta-This 

Skincare:

Jouer Lip Enhancer Conditioning Treatment - 2.3 ml-0.07 fl oz

Super Goop! 2 packets (BB)

Udderly Smooth Body Cream 2 packets

Aveeno smart essentials daily detoxifying scrub - 28g-1oz

La Roche-Posay - Rosaliac AR Intense - 3ml includes $10 off coupon exp. 12/31/12

Perfume:

*All perfume samples are standard vial sized, lightly spritzed once upon receiving.  All vials full unless noted.  Percentage indicates filled product in vial when received, not due to being used*

Harvey Prince Flirt 

Calvin Klein Euphoria-80% spray vial

Prada Candy-65% spray vial

Full size Items:

Maybelline New York Expert Wear Eyeshadow - Modern Metallics 270S Golden Halo

Maybelline New York Expert Wear Eyeshadow - Modern Metallics 260S Copper Craze

Color Club Polish 15 ml-0.5 fl oz - 960 Sky High 

Color Club Polish 15 ml-0.5 fl oz - 963 Daisy Does It

Color Club Polish 15 ml-0.5 fl oz - Clear

Remington Any wear Hair 3 pack hair/wrist twist tie bands (white stripped yellow, coral, &amp; light blue) 

Other:

Tilli Bag yellow and orange stripped blocks(Sept BB)

Show stopper - 2 Black Strips

Wish List:

If you see anything that interests you on my list, please feel free to PM me.  I am sure I can find something I love on your list.  I prefer new items only, especially for makeup, but will take swatched only items for nail polish.  Interested in various things, but top on my list are eye creams, moisturizers, blushes, lip glosses, and anti-aging. 

First choice Brands:

Scalisi

Tarte

Borghese

DDF products

Carol's Daughter

Kiehl's

Wanting to try Zoya and Julep, not picky on colors

Kushmi teas


----------



## Jackieblue (Oct 15, 2012)

updated below


----------



## SeptEllis (Oct 15, 2012)

Updated list...new items in orange


All items are new/unused unless otherwise specified. Do mention when items have seals or wrappers in place
Will ship within USA only

Birchbox


Taylor Swift Wonderstruck - .04 oz

Color Club - Disco Nap (shimmer gold) .25 oz
Color Club - Status Update (dark gray cream) .25 o

Jouer Luminizing Moisture tint - Bronze - .07 tube - opened to see color but too dark for me 

Sample Society


Murad Skin Perfecting Primer - Acne &amp; Shine Control - .17 oz - in box

Julep Specific:


Daylight Defense SPF 15 Lip Balm - Vanilla Mint - .15 oz - safety seal in place

polish in Emilie (med/dark green cream) - in wrapper 

Goodebox:


*Zosimos Botanicals - minigloss - Cocoa (reddish brown) - tiny tube of lip gloss (about 1 1/2" long)* 
*Revolution Organics - Freedom Glow Beauty Balm - Sunkissed - generous sample in container - not used*

*Revolution ORganics - Freedom Glow Beauty Balm - Blushed - generous sample in container - not used*


Other:


John Frieda Sheer Blonde Controlled Lightening Spray - 3.5 oz - in box
Nick Chavez Angel Drops 2 oz - used once
ProActiv Solution Revitalizing Toner - older packaging - 4 oz - sealed wrapper
Burt's Bees Soap Bark &amp; Chamomile Deep Cleansing Cream - .75 oz - opening sealed
bareMinerals Purely Nourishing Moisturizer - Combination Skin - .17 oz
Borghese Moisture Intensifier - 1 fl oz glass bottle &amp; .5 fl oz tube

Lancome Travel Brush SEt - from GWP


Peter Thomas Roth Mega-Rich Shampoo - 1 oz - 2 tubes
Peter Thomas Roth Mega-Rich Conditioner - .75 oz - 2 tubes
Jouer Liminizing Moisture Tint packet - Golden or Opal - .03 oz each
Bumble&amp;Bumble Thickening Shampoo &amp; Condition packet set - .24 oz each
Orly polish in Androgynie - .6 oz - 3free - black with glitter/sparkles 

Alterna Bamboo Smooth Anti-Frizz Shampoo &amp; Conditioner packets - .25 oz each 
Serge Normant Meta Silk Shampoo packet


Ojon Damage Reverse REstorative Hair Treatment Plus - .24 oz packet 
vbeaute 3 piece pack from Glossybox - Everyday creme, Nourishing Repair Eye Creme, Intense Brightening Agent - tiny tubes, all still in plastic wrapping


*Orly Snowcone - .6 oz - medium cream blue - used once (Pending)* 
*Stila Foundation brush - wrapped - came with Stay All Day Foundation so short handle*

*Juice Beauty Stem Cellular Repair Moisturizer - 2 ml (2 packets)*

*Borghese Crema Saponetta (Cleansing Cream) - 1oz*

*Borghese Cura di Vita Protettivo (Protective Moisturizer SPF 15) - 1 oz (glass bottle pump)*

*Borghese Advanced Spa Lift for Eyes - .5 oz*

*Hard Candy Concealer stick - Medium - .65g/.023 oz (about 2 1/2 inches long) - was part of a concealer kit. *

*Sephora Glossy Gloss tube - Precious Pink (light clear pink w/ sparkle) - .5 oz - sealed*

*Bare Escentuals Buxom lip gloss - Dolly (mauvey pink) - .15 oz - not used, came as part of Best of Sephora gift set*

*Sephora MicroSmooth Eye shadow trio - Sunset - .06 oz - sealed*

*â€‹Sleek Blush - .27 oz - Life's a Peach - used 2-3 times, will sanitize*




*Wish List:*


*Blinc mascara* 
*Stila, Laura Mercier*

*Oscar Blandi Volume Shampoo and/or Conditioner*

*Kate Sommerville ExfoliKate*

*Aromachromology (Sample Society)*

*Brush guards*


*Oil-free or acne skin friendly products* 
*Zoya, OPI, Essie or Julep polishes*

*Coola Suncreen - matte*

*Face Masks*

*tea (white tea, fruity tea, etc)*

**open to suggestions as well*


----------



## BagLady (Oct 15, 2012)

HI everyone. Updated my List.

I will ship w/delivery confirmation and ask for the same in return. Shipping in the US only.

I'll only trade Foil packets and perfume samples as part of a multi item trade. Thanks

*Makeup:*


EyeRock Designer Liner Tapes (open package but new)
Clinique quickliner in intense chocolate 

Mai Couture Blushing Papier in Sunset Blvd (50sheets) 

NYX Roll On Shimmer in Salmon (swatched once) _ _ 

*Nails:*


Deborah Lippman Private Dancer _***May be picky_ 

Zoya Meg (used once)
Circus by Andrea Tightrope (swatched on 1 finger) *Added 9/30* 
Julep Quick Dry Drops* Added 10/10*


*Skin:*


Borghese Restorative Hydrating Mask (1oz)

BareMinerals Purifying Facial Cleanser (.23oz)

BeFine (single serve) Gentle Cleanser (2packs)
BeFine (single serve) Daily Moisturizer (3packs)

Kate ExfoliKate (.1oz) pack
pur-lisse pur-lip comfort (.5oz)
By Terry Creme de Rose Soin Nutri-Lift Reconfortant (.14oz) 
DermStore Lip Quench (.21oz) open but never used  
DermaDoctor KP Duty priming serum(.06oz)&amp;moisturizing therapy for dry skin(.1oz) (1pk ea) 

Smashbox PhotoFinish Hydrating  Oil-Free Primer (.25oz) 
Smashbox PhotoFinish Oil-Free Primer (.25oz) 
Murad Skin Perfecting Primer (.17oz) 
Ahava Purifying Mud Mask (.9oz) (2tubes) 

MyGlam January Makeup Bag Only 
MyGlam February Makeup Bag Only 
MyGlam August Makeup Bag Only
Burt's Bees Intense Hydration Night Cream 1.8oz 
Juice Beauty Green Apple Moisturizer SPF15 .5oz (used once)
Clarisonic Gentle Hydro Cleanser 1oz 
Clinique Dramatically Different Moisturizing Lotion (1oz) 
Boscia BB Cream (1 packet)
Boscia Purifying Cleansing Gel/Oil Free Daily Hydration (1pk ea) 
Kiehl's Ultra Facial Cleanser (5oz) *Picky *Added 10/15* 

*Perfume:*


Harvey Prince Hello (sample spray) 
Harvey Prince Ageless (sample spray) 
Bond No.9 ChinaTown (sample vial) 
Dolce &amp; Gabbana Light Blue (sample vial) 
Flora by Gucci (sample vial) 
Love Sweet Love (sample vial) 
Viva la Juicy (2 sample sprays) 

*Hair:*


Alterna UV+ Fade Proof Fluide (.25oz)

Nume HydroPunch Conditioner (.67oz)
Shu UemuraEssence Absolue Oil Sample (used once or twice) 
Macadamia Oil Healing Oil Treatment (1oz) 

*Misc: *


Aveeno Mineral Block SPF30 Lotion (3oz)
Borghese Body Creme (1oz)

Comodynes HydraTanning Face Moisturizing Glow (2packs)
Comodynes Self-Tanning intensive &amp; uniform color (2packs)
Nuxe Multi usage Dry Oil (.33oz)
ColorScience Pro loose mineral travel puff (.035oz) 

FAB Smooth Shave Cream (2oz)
Alessandro Pedix Feet (1oz) 

*Wishlist:*


OCC Lip Tars
Beautyblender
Liqwd Volumizing Catalyst
Wen Products
Julep Kate, Malin, Whitney, Salma, Brandt, Sophie
Orly Galaxy Girl
OPI Red

Ralph Lauren Romance (sample or mini)
Givenchy Very Irresistable (sample or mini)

Perfekt products
Fresh products

Origins
Brow Gels
Inglot eyeshadows

I'm open to other things so try me.


----------



## angiepang1e (Oct 15, 2012)

updated


----------



## classybroad (Oct 15, 2012)

Here is my beauty list. I will ship to US only. Nothing is used unless I note that it is used. Not all are from birchbox- some are Sephora, unwanted gifts, impulse purchases, samples from the supplier. It is a small list but some good items.

Lips:

Stila lip glaze .05 oz in tropical punch part of tiki set full size is .08 so these are pretty deluxe

Stila lip glaze .05 oz in guava part of tiki set full size is .08 so these are pretty deluxe

Buxom big &amp; healthy lip stick .42 g in fresco part city slickers set of half the size of reg and sold out at sephora

Buxom big &amp; healthy lip stick .42 g in vienna part of city slickers set half the size of reg

Buxom big &amp; healthy lip stick .42 g in marrakeck part of city slickers set half the size of reg

Estee Lauder Tom Pecheux pure color lip gelee in kiss me .2 fl oz full size in sealed wrap (this is 2 years old and disco, however it is sealed and might be good for one more year)

Eyes:

Cover girl eyeshadow in turquoise tempest full size sealed

Cover girl eyeshadow in kaboom kelly full size sealed

Stilla sparkle waterproof liquid eyeliner in curaco full size - Birchbox May- Pending

Mary Lou Manizer aka the luminizer - *Birchbox October- New item- *Pending

Pixi lid last shadow pen eye crayon in gilded mink full size- Birchbox August (THIS WAS SAMPLED ONCE)

Perfume:

Coach Poppy spray vial

Live in Love Oscar de la Renta vial (not used but not filled up all the way 80% left)

Hair:

Clear scalp &amp; hair therapy total care nourishing shampoo 1.7 fluid oz

Bamboo color care  UV+ fade proof fluide .25 oz- July birchbox

Body/face:

Sephora instant moisturizer 1 oz deluxe sample

Comodynes self tanning intensive and uniform color tan towel only one- June birchbox

Boscia restorative night moisture cream foil packet

3 samples of Pacifica island vanilla body butter 10 ml each

dermadoctor kp duty step one and two foil packets

Caudalie vinosource quenching cream 0.1 fl oz (because people have complained about this being empty in their Bbox I will only throw in with another trade)

Olay regenerist winkle revolution complex .23 oz with $3 off coupon

WEI golden root purifying mud mask pod

2 of Bliss Spa no zit sherlock face mask packet

Nails (all polish is kept in my fridge):

OPI mini german collection Nein Nein Nein ok fine- gray olive used for one manicure

OPI mini german collection Suzi and the 7 Dusseldorfts- vibrant purple used on one nail

Other goods:

Mighty leaf organic earl gray tea one packet- Birchbox Oct

Burt's Bees Baby bee dusting powder talc free 4.5 oz full size

California baby calming diaper rash cream .5 oz- Citrus Lane Sept box

Sally Hansen Salon Effects nail polish strips in peppermint twist (just in time for christmas)

Teeccino maya herbal coffee in french roast organic brews 6 cups- Sept Love with Food box

Wish list:

twistbands in any color

color club put a pin on it

deborah lippman polish any color

wei pomogranate buffing beads

a conditioner that will actually detangle my hair


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi Ladies!

I have an unopened Mirenesse Lip Bomb in #9 and I would love to trade it for an unopened lip bomb in #2!

Thanks!


----------



## lovepink (Oct 15, 2012)

*I am looking for the Miranese Lip bomb in #4.  I have the #9 new in box unopened or check out my list!  Thank you!!!*

All items are new/unopened unused unless noted.  If you would like to see pictures please let me know. Shipping to US only.

*Birchbox*


Stila 10-in-01 HD Beauty Balm, Stay All Day Foundation and Stay All Day Concealer Sampler Card (light color)

*Cravebox*


Pureistics Totally Ageless Intestive Eye Treatment 0.5 fl oz 15ml 

*My Glam*


All Belle Red Wedding Lashes 

Eclos Anti Aging Regenerative Cream .25 fl oz 7ml 

X Out: Shine Control 0.75 fl oz 20ml 

*Glossybox*

*Misc*


Essence 2 in 1 Kajal pencil 10 sweet &amp; heart 0.04 oz 1.2g
Essie Nail Polish Mini from the Wedding Collection in Main Squeeze .67 fl oz 20ml
Essie Nail Polish Mini from the Wedding Collection in Show Me the Ring .67 fl oz 20ml
Essie Nail Polish Mini from the Wedding Collection in Walk Down the Aisle .67 fl oz 20ml

Exuviance SkinRise Bionic Tonic 0.05 fl oz (*Ulta*)
Exuviance Restorative Complex 0.07 fl oz (*Ulta)* 
StriVectin Power Serum for Wrinkles 0.03 fl oz 1ml (*Ulta*)
Pink and Purple satin wrislet with white "stars" 

*Wish List*

I like eye shadows, eye liners, mascara, lip products, makeup remover and nail polish.  I am still looking for my HG mascara and I like to try new stuff!  I don't have anything particular in mind so you can always ask!

Thank you


----------



## yanelib27 (Oct 15, 2012)

I already posted this in the ipsy thread but I have a lip bomb #9 the pinkish nude color for trade. I will prefer a lip bomb #2 from the bag. Or anything else quite frankly, as long as its makeup. Also have the eyeshadow quad set 4, just like it came. I wont use these colors. Please message me if interested. Thanks!


----------



## yanelib27 (Oct 15, 2012)

I also just received a 4.5 oz ddf brightening cleanser in my birchbox today which I will never use because I have tried this product before and hated it. Message me if u would like it, along with your trade list  Thanks!


----------



## Fairest of all (Oct 15, 2012)

Hey ladies I have Mirinesse Lip bomb in #4 and I'm looking for #2. Please message me if your interested  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chrissymarie (Oct 16, 2012)

*Products I have and want to trade:*

Miss Jessies Curly Meringue 2oz

juice beauty Green Apple Peel Sensitive .25 oz

Melvita rose flower water .95 oz

2 packets of Miss Jessie's Creme de la Creme conditioner (each packet is 1 oz)

blinc mascara .41 oz

Lulu OrganicsÂ® Lavender + Clary Sage Hair Powder

Mirenesse Lip Bomb lip stain in 4

Urban Decay potion primer .3 oz

*Products I want:*

Jouer lip enchancer

theBalmÂ® cosmetics Mary-Lou Manizer

OROFLUIDO Elixir

Illume Monogram Candle

Jouer matte moisture tint in linen

MOX botanicals Lip butter

Message me if you're interested in trading

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/129686/trading-list-beauty-boxes-mainly-birchbox-samples


----------



## meaganola (Oct 16, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## probabyl (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi ladies! I received the Mirenesse lip bomb in #4 and I'm looking to trade it for either #2 or #9.  It's been swatched once on the back of my clean hand but otherwise unused.  Please message me if interested!


----------



## NajaB (Oct 16, 2012)

*Hi ladies, I have *

Mirenesse The Bomb #4, but I am looking for an unused #2. I will be willing to throw in *Coastal Scents Eye Shadow Quad #2.*

Both items are unopened.  Please PM me. Thanks.


----------



## CourtneyB (Oct 16, 2012)

Updated with Ipsy products! Will update again once I get my Birchbox.

*Birchbox*

amika hair mask

Eye Rock Designer Liners

*Ipsy*

Coastal Scents Eyeshadows Set Three (Maroon Berry, Flesh Tone, Caramel, Light Bronze - 0.07 oz)

Mierenesse Lip Bomb Gloss (Mirror Me - Bomb 9 - Fullsized) - Willing to trade for a different color or other items.

*FullSized Items*

Zoya Carey (X1 Mani)

O.P.I Charged Up Cherry (X1 Mani - got in trade before realizing I have the same color in Essie!)

*Other Samples*

Smashbox Photo Finish Lid Primer (Mini - 0.5 mL/0.02 fl. oz.)

Benefit POREfessional (0.25 fl oz)

Benefit Moon Beam (sample size - will check exact size if interested)

Garnier Fructis Color Shield Shampoo and Conditioner (LARGE packets, 10ml/0.34FL oz each)

*Wishlist* - _I will easily take other things, but just in case you have these..._

Wei Golden Root Purifying Mud Mask

*DDF Brightening Cleanser*

Zoya products

Essie products


----------



## Cathie (Oct 16, 2012)

*FOR TRADE*

Birch box

Boscia oil free night moisturizer

Sedu argan oil anti frizz

Fx eye prep

Miss Dior

Versace yellow diamond

Viva La Juicy La Fleur

LIV GRN natural parfum

NIA 24 scrub.34 oz

Fresh sugar Acai body cream .33 oz

Glambox/Ipsy

Coastal Scents set 3

*WISH LIST*

DDF BRIGHTENING CLEANSER!!!!!

(REALLY WANT) Visanti Enzyme

DDF brightening cleanser

Perfekt eyebrow

Murad wrinkle and acne reducer

Benefit porefessionals

Miss jesse curly merenge

Rosewater facial


----------



## bethm (Oct 16, 2012)

Nail Stuff

Prolana Cuticle Oil (full-size) Julep Polish -- Glenn (swatched)        

Deborah Lippman Private Dancer (full-size Sample Society) 

Color Club -- Put a Pin in It

Julep Essential Cuticle Oil (full-size)

Hair Stuff

bain de terre 1.7 oz bamboo ultra control styling gel

Ouidad Curl Clips -- Set of 6 (new in package)

Brocato Curl Interrupted Smoothing Keratin Protein Spray 4 oz. (full-size)

Aveda Smooth Infusion Style-Prep sample 0.34 oz (x2)

Aveda Color Conserve Daily Color Protect sample 0.34 oz

Aveda Pure Abundance Style Prep travel size 1 oz

Herbal Cleanse Dry Shampoo sample packet 0.25 oz (curlBOX)

Ouidad Wide-Tooth Comb (new in package)

John Frieda Sheer Blonde Set -- blonder lightening shampoo 1.5 oz, lightening conditioner 1.5 oz, and controlled lightening spray 1 oz

Make-up/Facial Stuff
Supergoop City Sunscreen Serum (2 sample packs from glossybox)

Supergoop Everyday Face &amp; Body Lotion sample tube 10 ml

the POREfessional sample 0.25 oz

Make Up For Ever Smoky Lash mascara sample in Extra Black 0.10 oz

philosophy The Color of Grace heavenly light pink illuminator (full-size, swatched)

bareMinerals Prime Time foundation primer small sample tube 0.15 oz

Venus White Pro Teeth Whitening Gel (in a syringe-like thing -- you put the gel into a tray which is not included)

Covergirl &amp; Olay Pressed Powder 350-Medium (new in package)

Neutrogena Ultra Sheer Dry-Touch Sunblock SPF 70 (1.0 oz)

bareMinerals Pretty Amazing Lipgloss "Confidence" deluxe sample (swatched)

Dr. Jart + BB 0.1 oz

Perfekt Lash Perfection Gel "flash" 0.01 oz

Other

Shimmertime Shimmering Body Cream by Pure Romance 2 oz (full-size -- very cool just not me)

A Perfume Organic Urban Organic Fragrance Sample Vial (unused but looks 1/2 full)

M Mitch (Men's Paul Mitchell hair products) travel-size items -- Construction Paste 0.85 oz, Clean Cut 0.35 oz,  Barber's Classic 0.35 oz, Reformer 0.35 oz, Hardwired 0.85 oz, Steady Grip 2.5 oz

Bugs OFF mosquito repellant band 

Jack Black Double-Duty Face Moisturizer for Men travel-size 1.0 oz

Very Random

2 Hallmark Text Bands (new in package -- one black and one purple)

Set of 5 nose studs (new in package -- box should have had 6 but I took one out)

Wishlist

Ole Henrikson Truth Serum or other Ole Henrikson

Touch in Sol Feel Like Honey Moon Skin Base

Arcona Cranberry Toner

Bvlgari Mon Jasmin Noir perfume

Tom Ford Violet Blonde perfume

Julep Best Pedi Ever Creme or Pedix Feet Heel Rescue Balm or other foot creme

Foot Scrub/Foot Soak

Elemental Herbology 

Phytonectar Oil

Harvey Prince Hello fragrance

StriVectin

Moroccanoil or Macadamia Oil Products or other hair treatment

Ellis Faas
 

_Very open so just ask ... don't hesitate!!_


----------



## juk723 (Oct 16, 2012)

Birchbox Items for Trade:

Incoco Nail Polish Applique in glitter orange/thin blk stripes, 12 nail strips, brand new, sample pack 
BLK DNM Perfume 11, brand new, sample spray w/box
EyeRock Designer Liner, Brand new, 4 pack
Korres Body Butter in Guava (from BB). Brand new &amp; sealed, 1.69 fl oz

Apothederm Stretch Mark Cream, Brand new, .7 oz (New but they only fill half the container)

LaRocca Champagne &amp; Shimmer Supreme Creme, Brand new, .05 oz
Arquiste L'etrog fragrance vial. Brand new
Ada Cosmetics, Golden Bronzer (loose powder), 1 gram, New &amp; Sealed, Sample size
 
 
MyGlam:

Demeter Roll on Perfume Oil "Clean Skin" Rollerball, .29 fl oz, new
myglam Glam Gloss, NIB, color is 01, new
Eclos Plant Stem Cells Anti-aging Regenerative Cream, .25 fl oz, new
Jane Sparkle Gloss in Sparkle Pink, 0.2 fl oz, new
Mirabella Eye Shadow in Semiformal, loose pan, new in package 
Pur-lisse Pur-lip comfort, daily lip nourisher, .5 oz (Brand new, full size, from myglam)
theBalm "the body builder" Mascara-new, sample size

 
 
Glossybox:

BeautyAddicts Mascara, full size, New  
Sebastian Color Ignite Multitone Whipped Conditioner, 1.65 oz, New
Sebastian Color Ignite Multitone Shampoo, 1.7 oz, New
Alessandro Pedix Feet, Heel Rescue Balm, 1 oz, New  _On HOLD_

Wella Professionals, Moisturizing Treatment for FIne to Normal Hair, 25ml, .84 fl oz, New
Senna Double Sided Lip Gloss in Double-Dipped, New, Full Size (pink/coral colors)
 
 
 
Non BB items for trade:

Dior Addict to Life, eau de toilette, .017 fl oz, Brand New in box, "deluxe size"
Philosophy Amazing Grace shampoo, bath &amp; shower gel, brand new, sealed, 2 fl oz (from QVC Test tube)
Nailtiques Nail Moisturizer in 1 oz. jar, New &amp; sealed (from Beautyfix kit) 
B.Kamins Maple Body Lotion, .41 fl oz, New but was slightly opened from shipping (beautybar.com sample)
Suntegrity 5 in 1 Natural Moisturizer Face Sunscreen Tinted Broad Spectrum SPF 30 in Medium (BeautyArmy sample)
Youngblood MIneral Primer, 0.17 fl oz, (BeautyArmy sample)
 
 
 
 
Full Size Products:

Clinique Quickliner for Eyes in Really Black, Full size, brand new
Wet &amp; Wild, Single Eyeshadow in Nutty, .06 oz, Full sized &amp; sealed
Stila Illuminating Finishing Powder in Gold, .32 oz, Full sized, tested 3-4x, more than 90% full 
Ardell Fashion Lashes Starter Kit #116 in Black, comes w/Lash Grip Eyelash Adhesive .09 oz &amp; Eyelash Applicator.

BareMinerals BUXOM in Leslie Couture, Full size, New (will be picky)

BareMinerals BUXOM in Lisa Couture, Full Size, New (will be picky)
Doctor T's Supergoop SPF 30 Everyday Face &amp; Body Moisturizer, Full size &amp; new, 1.6 fl oz (from CEW Beauty Insiders Box)
Maybelline Instant Age Rewind Eraser for Dark Circles in Neutralizer, Full size &amp; new in package (from CEW Beauty Insiders Box)

L'Occitane Hand Creme in Lavande de Haute-Provence, 1 oz. tube, New (from CEW Beauty Insiders Box)

 
 
 
Miscellaneous:

Paperdolls Coasters (2) (from Birchbox)
Glossybox Blush Brush (from Glossybox May 2012)
 
 
MY Wishlist Items:

-Shea Terra Black Hips Cleanser 
Kate Sommerville Exfolikate
Essie polish in Fiji, No More Film, Ballet Slippers, and Mesmerized
Coach Poppy EDP
Tarte Blushes
*Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner in Black or Olive (big time Wish list Item)*

StriVectin SD
Color Club in Insta-This (cobalt blue color from Birchbox)

Mirenesse Lip Bomb 4 or 6 (?) Nude colors

Goody Spin Pins (from Influenster box)
Benefit High Beam


----------



## jbird1175 (Oct 16, 2012)

Updated my list! (link: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125861/jbird1175s-trade-list)

*UPDATED 10/16/12*

Mirabella Eye Colour in Semiformal (swatched with a q-tip, from September myglam bag)

PEQUI Oil by Couture Couture Colour .5 fl oz. (my October myglam)

LiQWD SiLK deep conditioning treatment .25 fl oz packet

Coastal Scents Eye Shadow Sample Set 1 (my October myglam. I'm in search of Set 8 or 5)
Jane Sparkle Pink Lip Gloss (swatched with a q-tip, from September myglam bag)

Skin79 BB Cream, Hot Pink Tube (I don't know the size but it's akin to the larger Dr. Jart's sample)

Skin79 BB Cream, Gold Tube (again, don't know the size but it's akin to the larger Dr. Jart's sample)

Brush Guards (from Sept BB)

Beauty Fixation Makeup Remover Sample

Comodynes Hydra-Tanning Face Moisturizing Summer Glow (X2)

Stila One Step Bronzer (pumped 3 times. i wanted to love it, it's just not for me)

Bare Essentuals Mineral Veil (sample pot, never used, .02 oz)*

Shiseido Benefiance WrinkleResist24 Balancing Softener Enriched (deluxe sample, .84 fl oz bottle)*

Shiseido Benefiance Extra Creamy Cleansing Foam (deluxe sample, .1 oz tube)*

Twistband Hair tie in yellow

John Varvatos Star USA Men's Cologne  (BB Man Extra) 

Clarins High Definition Body Lift (Cellulite Control Cream foil packet .35 oz)*

*TOCCA spray fragrance vials:*

Colette (Bergamont, Juniper Berry, Pink Peppercorn, Violet, Cyclamen, Incense, Musk, Vanilla)

Cleopatra (Bitter Grapefruit, Lush Greens, Jasmine, Tuberose, Patchouli, Vanilla Musk) _spritzed_

*NAIL POLISHES: *

Full Size - Dovey and Dharma (pending) (these have been both used, a couple times each. They were given to me - colors just aren't for me.)

Minis - Beach Mini Collection. Colors are Kimbra (1 use), Zuza (swatched)

Color Club - Blue Ming (swatched twice)

_*most of these items are from Birchbox but there are a few that are store samples or free with purchase. _

Wish List (willing to trade multiple items for full size or deluxe samples!)

LiQWD volumizing catalyst

DDF Brightening Cleanser

Mally perfect prep hydrating under-eye brightener (taking a chance here lol)

Benefit POREfessional

Color Club in Tweet Me

MCMC Fragrance Phoenix Perfume Oil

Mirenesse Lip Bomb in No. 9 (for my sister)

Atlier Orange Sanguine Perume

BVLGARI Jasmine Noir (me and my sister both love this scent!)

Dior Extase Mascara

Josie Maran Lip &amp; Cheek Stain (no nude colors please)

Stila Lip Glaze in Fruit Punch (or a similar color)

Eyeko skinny liners

Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment in Rose, Plum or Enchanted

Algenist products (I am always up for a trade for the firm and lift though)

Harvey Prince Ageless (or any other citrus scents like A Organix)

Nail Polish (I gravitate toward darker plums, magentas, reds, nudes, neutral pinks, matte finish or white (eg Essie's Marshmallow))

Pore minimizing or dark spot corrector products


----------



## Lisa N (Oct 16, 2012)

I have quite a bit up for trade.  I don't have a problem sending first.  I'll send with a DC# if you REQUEST. If you want a DC, it will take me a couple days to get to the post office. I'm only shipping to the US at this time.While I'm normally pretty picky, I'm trying to clear out my stash since we'll be moving and the less stuff to bring with the better, so I'm up for multiple item swaps.  If we can't work out a trade this time around no hard feelings




  It may take me a day or 2 to reply during the week. Thanks for looking!  *Any foil samples you want I will give these away, just let me know.*


Twistbands, I made these. I have purchased a bunch from Twistband, when I held them side by side I couldn't tell which were the ones I made or the the ones I bought.  Tons of colors!
Brush Guards from Birchbox
Befine night cream - 15ml
Clarisonic gentle hydro cleanser 1oz
Fresh high noon fresh face glow - .17oz
Neutrogena healthy skin brightening eye perfector in light - Full size
Mally high shine liquid lip color - Full size
Ojon instant restorative hair serum, .07oz

Smashbox photo finish primer .5oz
Lumene firming night cream .5oz
Jane Iredale tantasia, no size on tube, maybe .25oz?
Neutrogena Ultra Sheer dry touch sun block spf 70 1oz

Neutrogena visibly bright daily facial cleanser .5oz
Philosophy here comes the sun .4oz
Pantene color preserve shine conditioner 1.7oz
Nivea extended moisture lotion 1oz
Aveeno daily moisturizing body wash 2oz
Olay regenerist wrinkle revolution complex .23oz
YBF  eyeliner in plum noir with built in sharpener - Full size
Olie 004 huile moderne hydrating oil 5ml but looks to be a bit less, never used though
Aveda Damage Remedy - Shampoo, cond, and daily repair .34oz each
Redken All Soft Argan-6Oil .16oz
Shea Terra Black Seed &amp; Propolis Holistic Skin Care Bar
Covergirl &amp; Olay pressed powder in Fair/Light
Garnier Skin Renew Anti Sun Damage - spf 28 - Full size
Shea Terra Tamanu Face &amp; Body Oil sample vial
Shea Terra Yangu Oil sample vial
Shea Terra African Black Soap packet


Perfume samples:


Memoire liquide  Vacanes Liquide
Memoire liquide Soliel Liquide
Oscar de la Renta live in love, opened to smell but never used, again 95% full
Juliette has a gun calamity j
Juliette has a gun midnight oud
A Perfume Organic - Urban Organic - I have 4, all new but half full
Victoria's Secret Seduction Dark Orchid mini (very mini) rollerball

Nail Polish:


essie Braziliant - Brand New
Nicole Make U Smile - Brand New

Card/foil packets of the following:


By Terry perfecting foundation in Apricot light

Jurlique Rose Moisture Plus
Jurlique Balancing Moisture Cleanser
Suntegrity Natural moisturizing face sunscreen &amp; primer
Perfekt lip perfection gel in Melrose

Kate Somerville oil free moisturizer
Strivectin get even brightening serum
Loreal magic Lumi light infusing primer
Melvita cleansing milk
Melvita repairing night cream
Melvita moisturizing rose nectar
Oribe shampoo and conditioner for beautiful color
Urban decay shadow in half baked and evidence and primer potion
Benefit stay don't stray
Revlon color burst lip butter in peach parfait
Garnier fructis sleek and shine shampoo and conditioner
Garnier fructis fall fight shampoo and conditioner
Garnier fructis pure clean shampoo and conditioner
Benefit hello flawless in petal and champagne
Juice Beauty Cleansing Milk - I have 2
Juice Beauty Nutrient Moisturizer - I have 2
WEI Pomegranate Buffing Beads
Dr. Ci Labo starter kit x 2
L'Occitane Divine Cream
L'Occitane Divine Extract
L'Occitane Ultra Rich Face Cream
L'Occitane Fabulous Serum
WEI Lady Berry .07oz
WEI Chinese Rose faiming cleanser .10oz

boscia Purifying Cleansing Gel 2.5ml
Benefit, philosophy, pureology, and Aveda are my first choices, oh and products with SPF. One love organics are my number 1.  From the Sept Birchbox I'm looking for the Jouer MMT (colors Linen or Nude), Skin Soy Body Whip, 21 Drops, and WEI to go (med).  From Oct, Sprout balm, Mox balm, Lucy B rollerball, Illume candle.


----------



## tevans (Oct 16, 2012)

​Here's what I have for trade : ( mostly from BB and My Glam &amp; nail polish colors that looked prettier in the store than at home ) SHOULD BE GETTING BB # 11 &amp; # 13. WILL UPDATE WHEN THEY ARRIVE !! -Bombshell onyx eyeliner -Mirenesse Lip bomb #4 mirror me - coastal scents eye shadow #7 ( purple and lilac ,pink and beige shadow) - pequi oil treatment for hair -Carol's Daughter Monoi split end sealer repairing ( PENDING) - Dr.Jar water fuse BB cream -C system hydrating shampoo (1.7oz) -Bvlgari perfume sampler Mon Jasmin Noir -shikai all natural moisturizing shower gel in pomegranate -Bare Minerals Prime Time eyelid primer ( 3/4 full tried once ) -clinique repair wear eye cream ( foil pack ) -Cartier Declaration men's BB sample -stash chamomile herbal decaf tea x2 - Mrs.Meyers Clean Day liquid dish soap sample -Befine skin care packets from BB ( these might be expired but I can't find any date codes) -Supergood SPF 30 sunscreen foil pack -Rodial Dragons Blood hair sculpting gel foil pack -Seventh Generation Natural laundry detergent (good size sample) -vineyard collection Vitis Vinifera grapes antioxidant skin moisturizer -johnson &amp; Johnson natural baby skin lotion - Bliss lemon +sage body butter lotion 1.7 oz ( a lot of tubes ) - Eclos Anti- aging moisture therapy regenerative cream from My Glam -Eclos- Anti aging cellular activator face serum My Glam WISHLIST - -sprout lip balm -Illmasqua nail polish TWISTBANDS in color ( my mom has discovered them and wants colors !!) - BLACK nail polish ( open to suggestions on what's a good brand,shade of) - lip balms or treatments - LOVE NAIL POLISH ( favorite brands- - COLOR CLUB ( neons), ESSIE,JULEP, ZOYA ) willing to try other brands ( just not wet n wild or NYC ) . US trades only. Don't mind sending first or with DC. I just prefer communication ( if a trade offer is out there, I appreciate an answer whether the trade is a go or not ). Thanks for checking out my list ,y'all !


----------



## mirandamanda (Oct 16, 2012)

UPDATED in trade link below and in later post


----------



## heather4602 (Oct 16, 2012)

*Here is my new list: *

*New My Glam
Mirenesse Lip Bomb Lip Stain in Mirror Me
Eye Shadow in Set 5 (Vibrant Red, Frosty Taupe, Vanilla Sky, and Raisin Berry)
Pequi Oil .5 fl oz
Red, black and white October bag
Black wristlet September bag*
Jane Lipgloss in Sparkle Pink
Mirabella Eyeshadow in Semiformal
Clean Skin Roll On Perfume Oil
Eclos Plant Stem Cells Anti-Aging Regenerative Cream
Eclos Plant Stem Cells Face Serum
NYX Lip Smacking Color in Saturn (swatched once with q-tip)mm

New BB in bold
Mox Lip Butter .1 oz
Harvey Prince Flirt
Harvey Prince Hello sample
Caudalie Vinoperfect Randiance Serum
Benta Berry G-1 Moisturizing Face Cream 2 .1 fl oz bottles
DDF Brightening Cleanser 4.5 fl oz
Mighty Leaf Assorted Teas x2
Per-fekt Beauty Lip Perfection Gel (teeny tiny sample.002 fl oz) will throw in with a trade
Miracle Skin Trasnformer Face 2 packets .02 fl oz
Luna Fiber Chocolate Raspberry
Jouer Matte Moisture Tint in Hazel
Kate Spade Twirl x2
Uber Bar in Roasted Nut Roll
Nexus 3 pack sample
Hollywood Fashion Tape
Pixi Lip and Line in Pale Petal.
Beauty Fixation Makeup Remover
Yu-be Moisturizing Skin Cream
Eye Rock Designer Liner
Supergloop Sunscreen Wipe (1 packet)
Manna Kadar Sheer Glo
Coola Mineral Sunscreen packets .10 fl oz (x1)

Sample Society: (looking for more of the Jane Ireland Tantasia)
Ahava Mud Mask
Herban Essentials Lavender Towelette

Glossybox:
Biolage Exquisite Oil
 

Look Bag
Betsy Johnson Parfum
Atopalm .25 fl oz
Prescriptive Lip and Eye Pencil Sharpener

Butter London Polish in Knackered and Hardwear Top Coat (would like to trade for other high end polishes or a couple cheaper brands)

A friend gave me her samples from Ole Henriksen: I will be generous with these since they were given to me! They are all packets!
3 Little Wonders: Truth Serum, Invigorating Night Gel, and Sheer Transformation
Herbal Day Cream
Total Truth Eye Cream
Truth is in the Eye Eye Peel
Truth Creme
Truth Serum Collagen Booster

Misc. through trades/store/etc:
Perfum:
*I got Atelier Cologone samples trying to find one I like so these are the ones I have:
Trefle Pur
Bois Blonds*

Jane Iredale Samples: I picked out the colors that suited me so I am willing to trade these:
Pressed Powder sample in Warm Silk and Radiant
Loose Powder samples in Light Beige and Natural
Dream Tint in Light .25 fl oz

Lip gloss:
Sephora Precious Pink lipgloss
Bronzer:
Wet and Wild Ultimate Mineral Bronzer in Amber Glow
Eye Makeup:
Cargo Eyeliner blue with shimmer
Cover Girl in Turquoise Tempest
Maybelline Eye Studio Eyeliner in Charcoal (swatched with qtip, little chunk out, but never been used besides the swatch can send a picture)
Face Makeup/Care:
Benefit Some Kind of Gorgeous 0.06 oz (swatched with a new makeup sponge)
Meaningful Beauty Cindy Crawford Glowing Serum .17fl oz

Wishist:
Ouidad stuff
 

I love nail polish so I am always open to that!!!

ANY of ESSIE polishes from this month

Mary Lou Manizer

Tarte Light, Camera, Action Mascara

Color Club Polishes, especially glitters and flakes

First Aid Beauty Smooth Shave Cream (in June GB)

St Tropez Gradual Tanner or any sunless tanner

Redken Guts Travel Size

Any color Bauble bracelet from birchbox (besides orange or white) or bauble bar jewelery

Any "Indie" nail polishes, especially with different kinds and shapes of glitter (Cult Nails, Lynderalla, etc)

Lip Gloss-Any lip gloss especially shimmery ones

Likes:Any Self Tanning Lotion or Self- Tanning Wipes or Bronzers, Any UD Liners, Twistband Hair bands,Benefit products, lip gloss, Essie, Zoya, Julep nail polish


----------



## xiehan (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi all! I know it's a long shot because there have been so many people posting to request the same thing, but I've wound up with 3 of the Mirenesse lip bomb in shade #4 (the darker pink) and would like to trade at least one of them for the #2 (red). Sorry, not interested in the #9 (nude pink). Other than that, I'm particularly looking for the following:


boscia Oil-Free Nightly Hydration (thinking of getting the FS next month with my Birchbox points but would like to try it before then) 
Julep Volumizing Mascara (unopened only, since it's for stocking up) 
the pu-erh tea from this month's Love with Food 
Feel free to try me on other things, I'm generally fairly flexible. My trade list is in my signature. At this point I have a ton of skincare, some make-up, a few fragrance items and some body lotions and the like.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Oct 16, 2012)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/129722/mollyc2153s-swap-list

Birchbox

-jouer lip enhancer

-jouer LMT in bronze

-jouer gloss in mirage 

-essie power clutch full size (will be picky about this one)

-Mighty Leaf tea 1 chamomile citrus, 1 green tea tropical, 1 vanilla bean

- show stoppers garment tape

-viva la juicy la fleur

-Suki pure facial moisture packet

Other

-purity cleanser (2 fl oz) unopened

-color club peace out purple (full sized, used for 1 mani)

-elf eyelid primer (full size) never used 

-Julep Alyson (swatched)

-Color Tattoo eyeshadow in Pomegranate Punk (full size, never opened)

-Miss Jessie's curly pudding (1 fl oz foil packet)

-Miss Jessie's curly butter creme .46 oz foil packet

-Miss Jessie's Curly Meringue 1 fl oz foil packet

-Billionaire Boyfriend perfume sample (Kate Walsh fragrance)

-Diane by Diane Von Furstenberg 1.2 ml perfume 

Foil packets 

-dermalogica tri-active cleanse 2 24 ml foil packets 

-Vichy destock stomach creme , 5% caffeine 7 ml

-Malin &amp; Goetz vitamin e moistureizer .04 floz

-Korres antiageing primer .05 fl oz

-Clarins extra firming day cream- not sure of size-small foil packet

-clear prep fx matte foundation primer &amp; anti acne gel .05 fl oz

-dr brandt dark spots no more .068 fl oz 

-fresh umbrian clay mattifying serum .07 oz

-Makeup forever HD primer .05 fl oz

Looking for:

-Color Club in Insta This

-nail polish

-lip gloss/lip stick

-no almond oil/lavender products please! (I'm allergic!)


----------



## Rach212 (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm pretty new so don't have a lot yet.  I do have 100% positive feedback on eBay as a buyer and seller.

All are new, never used unless otherwise noted.

*Available for trade:*


jouer lip enhancer  0.07oz
Coastal Scents eye shadow sampler *Set 3 * (maroon berry, flesh tone, caramel, light bronze) 0.07oz net
theBalm Mary Lou-Manizer highlighter/shimmer/shadow  0.035 oz 
bene_f_it "Greetings From Cabana Glama" destination makeup kit (bronzing powder with brush, poppy-pink tinted lip/cheek stain, Some Kind-A Gorgeous Medium complexion "foundation faker", eye shadow palette - peach fizz, bronze buzz, cocoa pizazz - with dual ended sponge applicator.  Has been opened and looked out a couple times, but nothing has been swatched or tested.

Vitivia Pro: Vitamins A15 and C10  (4 of each)
Pequi Oil Treatment 0.5 fl oz
BeautiControl Herbal Serenity Aromatherapy foot creme 1oz
Biore Blemish Fighting Ice Cleanser  0.24oz foil packet type (exp 12/2013)
Cotz Face Sunscreen "The Healthier Sunscreen" SPF 40 *Natural Skin Tone* - 1.0g foil packet (exp 02/15)
Julep Nail Color 0.27oz "Morgan" still sealed (purple)

Julep Nail Color 0.27oz "Claire" still sealed (blue)
Julep Nail Color 0.27oz "Blake" swatched twice (yellow)
Bath &amp; Body Works Sweet Pea 3oz body lotion (bought this month as part of a gift set)
Bath &amp; Body Works Sweet Pea 8oz body lotion (snowflake background on label so probably bought around Feb, whenever the "big sale" was)
Broadway Nails french manicure (full length) glue-on fake nails "Real Short" length.  24 nails/12 sizes, includes glue and "tool for easy application"  Box was opened to look at contents but never got the motivation to actually apply the nails
Mary Kay 2-pk round sponges, sealed bag.  Bag is slightly dingy from bouncing around between different make-up storage ideas
PopSugar "must haves" padded large dark grey coin purse
scunci "thick hair" 18-pack mini jaw clips (these are _small_ - maybe 1/2 inch) 6 each tortoise, black; 3 each clear, frosted (http://tinyurl.com/8aobr5w)  Have 2 of these



*Wish List:*


ddf brightening cleanser
mirenesse Lip Bomb #4
Lip balms &amp; glosses (pinks, sheer, light tints - no reds/dark browns/purples)
anything that _works_ at minimizing pores &amp; removing/reducing blackheads

I'm drawing a blank trying to think of wants!  I'm sure there is a ton of stuff I haven't discovered yet!  The only things I'm really not into are shampoo/conditioner (I have really long, really thick hair, and samples usually don't cover ONE use), and blush/bronzer.


----------



## LyndaV (Oct 17, 2012)

Updated my list with Eve Lom, Amika, Philosophy, Chantecaille, DDF and more.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125632/lynda-vs-trade-list


----------



## dryadsbubble (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi Ladies! I received the Mirenesse lip bomb in #9, the nude peach color. Full disclosure, I swatched it on the back of my clean hand. I would love to trade for Lip Bomb #2, the bright red.


----------



## SeptEllis (Oct 17, 2012)

Hello! Updated list in drop down. Looking for Harvey Prince fragrances, Oscar Blandi Pronto Wet, and ExfoliKate.

Updated list...new items in orange


All items are new/unused unless otherwise specified. Do mention when items have seals or wrappers in place
Will ship within USA only

Birchbox


Apothederm Stretchmark Cream - .7 oz -- tube looks half full, but Birchbox claims correct amount inside 
theBalm Stainiac in Beauty Queen - .04 oz

Taylor Swift Wonderstruck - .04 oz
Dr Jart Water Fuse BB Beauty Balm SPF 25 - .06 oz - 2 tubes - the small ones Birchbox sent out, will send the 2 as 1 item

Color Club - Disco Nap (shimmer gold) .25 oz
Color Club - Status Update (dark gray cream) .25 o
Viva la Juicy - .05 oz w/ spritz topper

Jouer Luminizing Moisture tint - Bronze - .07 tube - opened to swatch color but too dark for me


Sample Society


Murad Skin Perfecting Primer - Acne &amp; Shine Control - .17 oz - in box
Stila Forever Your Curl mascara - black - .12 oz - still has sticker seal in place 
Jane Iredale Tantasia - no size listed, but small tube about .10 - .17 oz, can be used on face or body


Julep Specific:


Daylight Defense SPF 15 Lip Balm - Vanilla Mint - .15 oz - safety seal in place
Glycolic Hand Scrub - 3 oz - used once 
polish in Emilie (med/dark green cream) - in wrapper (HOLD)

Goodebox:


*Zosimos Botanicals - minigloss - Cocoa (reddish brown) - tiny tube of lip gloss (about 1 1/2" long)* 
*Revolution Organics - Freedom Glow Beauty Balm - Sunkissed - generous sample in plastic container - not used*

*Revolution ORganics - Freedom Glow Beauty Balm - Blushed - generous sample in plastic container - not used*

*Benecos - Natural Creamy Eyeshadow Pencil - Medium lavender color - new*


Other:


John Frieda Sheer Blonde Controlled Lightening Spray - 3.5 oz - in box
Nick Chavez Angel Drops 2 oz - used once
ProActiv Solution Revitalizing Toner - older packaging - 4 oz - sealed wrapper
Burt's Bees Soap Bark &amp; Chamomile Deep Cleansing Cream - .75 oz - opening sealed
bareMinerals Purely Nourishing Moisturizer - Combination Skin - .17 oz
Borghese Moisture Intensifier - 1 fl oz glass bottle &amp; .5 fl oz tube

Lancome Travel Brush SEt - from GWP


Peter Thomas Roth Mega-Rich Shampoo - 1 oz - 2 tubes
Peter Thomas Roth Mega-Rich Conditioner - .75 oz - 2 tubes
Jouer Liminizing Moisture Tint packet - Golden or Opal - .03 oz each
Bumble&amp;Bumble Thickening Shampoo &amp; Condition packet set - .24 oz each
Orly polish in Androgynie - .6 oz - 3free - black with glitter/sparkles (HOLD)
Aveeno Living Color Shampoo &amp; Conditioner packets - Medium to Thick hair - .3 oz each 
Garnier Fructis Color Shield Shampoo &amp; Conditioner packets - .34 oz each

Alterna Bamboo Smooth Anti-Frizz Shampoo &amp; Conditioner packets - .25 oz each

Serge Normant Meta Silk Shampoo packet


Ojon Damage Reverse REstorative Hair Treatment Plus - .24 oz packet 
vbeaute 3 piece pack from Glossybox - Everyday creme, Nourishing Repair Eye Creme, Intense Brightening Agent - tiny tubes, all still in plastic wrapping

Arcona Cranberry Toner - 1 oz - sealed

St. Tropez Gradual Tan Everyday Body Moisturizer - Medium Dark - 2.5 oz tube - used one time on legs (Im' too pale for this color), half of tube remaining.

*Benefit Cha Cha tint - .08 oz*

*Orly Snowcone - .6 oz - medium cream blue - used once (Pending)*

*Stila Foundation brush - wrapped - came with Stay All Day Foundation so short handle*

*Juice Beauty Stem Cellular Repair Moisturizer - 2 ml (2 packets)*

*Borghese Crema Saponetta (Cleansing Cream) - 1oz*

*Borghese Cura di Vita Protettivo (Protective Moisturizer SPF 15) - 1 oz (glass bottle pump)*

*Borghese Advanced Spa Lift for Eyes - .5 oz*

*Hard Candy Concealer stick - Medium - .65g/.023 oz (about 2 1/2 inches long) - was part of a concealer kit. *

*Sephora Glossy Gloss tube - Precious Pink (light clear pink w/ sparkle) - .5 oz - sealed*

*Bare Escentuals Buxom lip gloss - Dolly (mauvey pink) - .15 oz - not used, came as part of Best of Sephora gift set*

*Sephora MicroSmooth Eye shadow trio - Sunset - .06 oz - sealed*

*â€‹Sleek Blush - .27 oz - Life's a Peach - used 2-3 times, will sanitize*

*Laura Mercier Lip Glace - Baby Doll - .1 oz (2.5" long) - not used, came as part of Give Me Some Lip set from Sephora*

*Orly Beach Cruiser (hot neon pink) - new, wound up with 2 and only need 1*





*Wish List:*


*Blinc mascara* 
*Stila, Laura Mercier*

*Oscar Blandi Volume Shampoo and/or Conditioner*

*Kate Sommerville ExfoliKate*

*Harvey Prince fragrances*

*Brush guards*


*Oil-free or acne skin friendly products* 
*Zoya, OPI, Essie or Julep polishes*

*Coola Suncreen - matte*

*Face Masks*

**open to suggestions as well*


----------



## sleepykat (Oct 17, 2012)

Updated on the next page, or you can look at my own thread: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125294/sleepykats-trades


----------



## Laura Marie (Oct 17, 2012)

Ladies I have the mirenesse. Lip bomb #2. Looking to trade for one of the pinks. Not sure of the number. Where can I check out all the colors? The site doesn't show some of the numbers I've seen mentioned on this thread. thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yanelib27 (Oct 17, 2012)

I

I received this set of eyeshadows in my Ipsy bag, and I would like to trade it for a the balm mascara. Please PM me if interested. 











Set 4: Rosy Pink (matte), Gunmetal (satin), Elven Silver (shimmer), Light Pink (metallic shimmer)


----------



## Jackieblue (Oct 17, 2012)

*Jackieblueâ€™s Swap List*

*NEW items added 10/15*

*Please contact me with your idea for a swapâ€¦you never know!* If we can't make something work now, then maybe another time. US only, please. I prefer multiple-item swaps whenever possible.

New products only, please. I take care with my packaging to make sure my items arrive in excellent condition and I prefer to trade with people who do the same.





All items new unless otherwise noted.

*Full Size:*

Be a Bombshell eyeliner in Onyx

Seche Clear Base Coat

Covergirl Lash Blast Volume mascara in brown (still in hang card pack unopened)

*Sample Size:*

Stila Forever Your Curl Mascara deluxe sample

(2) Wei To Go Beauty Gelled Oil Cleanser (foil .5 ml)

Miss Jessie's CURLY BUTTERCREMEâ„¢ foil pouch sample

Sarah McNamara Miracle Skin Transformer spf 20 (.02oz/.06ml foil)

By Terry VIP Expert perfecting foundation in Apricot Light (2 ml foil)

Murad Perfecting Day Cream SPF 30 (.09 ml foil)

TRESemme 1 oz Split Remedy Shampoo
TRESemme 1 oz Split Remedy Conditioner
Bare Minerals The Perfect Cleanse foil packet on card sample)
Garnier Fructis Pure Clean Fortifying Shampoo and Conditioner (.34 fl. oz each in connected foil pouch)
Garnier Fructis Color Shield Fortifying Shampoo and Conditioner (.34 fl. oz each in connected foil pouch)
Aveeno Active Naturals Living Color Color Preserving Shampoo and Conditioner for Medium-Thick Hair (.3 fl. oz each in connected foil pouch)

Isa Knox X2D2 whitening secret skin softener (little 2" plastic bottle. Everything else on the bottle is in Korean so I can't really tell you anything. I got it from a Korean cosmetics store when I bought BB cream there.)

Isa Knox X2D2 whitening secret emulsion (little 2" plastic bottle. Everything else on the bottle is in Korean so I can't really tell you anything. I got it from a Korean cosmetics store when I bought BB cream there.)

*Most Wanted:*

The Balm Mascara "What's Your Type" The Bodybuilder

DDF Brightening Cleanser

Juliette Has A Gun Citizen Queen

Juliette Has A Gun Not A Perfume
Tarte Lights, Camera, Lashes

Dior Mascaras

Feel free to PM with questions. Thanks for looking!!
 

_*Great Trades with: SimplyChelle xX, LyndaV, angiepang1e, kcrowebird*_


----------



## Laura Marie (Oct 17, 2012)

*Hello ladies! I am looking for a Mirenesse lip bomb in #9,I would be willing to trade my #2 lip bomb for it. *

*Also really want the coastal scents quad in #4. *

*UPDATED WITH URBAN DECAY, TARTE, STILA, BENEFIT, SMASHBOX AND MAC!*​ 

*** U.S. trades only please***

*What I have:*

*BIRCHBOX*


Redken Shine Flash 02 (used twice) 
Glow and Go Travel puff in Kissed By The Sun

Eye Rock Designer Liner


2X Jouer luminizing moisture tint in Bronze 
 *Stila* lip glaze in Camera

 *Stila* lip glaze in Action

 *Boscia* B.B Cream SPF 27 PA++
WEI Pomegranate buffing beads (2 small packets)
*Stila* sample card (includes 10 in 1 BB balm, concealer and foundation in shade WARM)
Juice Beauty Oil-Free Moisturizer .17 FL OZ
Miss Jessie's Conditioning Creme packet
SABON Foot Cream
Ada Cosmetics Golden Bronzer
Melvita Rose Floral water spray
Color Club polish in Put a Pin In It and Status Update
Twistbands, Blue lace and Yellow
Dr. Jart+Water Fuse BB Beauty Balm SPF 25
WEI to go Beauty Real Clean Gelled Oil Cleanser and Ideal Skin Perfect Finish

*LIPS*


*Tarte* Maracuja Divine Lip Shine lipgloss In Achiote (Brand New) 
TheBalm Plump your Pucker tinted gloss in Pink My Lemonade &amp; Passion My Fruit (Brand New still sealed)
TheBalm Stainiac in Beauty Queen (Full size, still sealed, no box)
Lancome Juicy Tubes in Copacabana Coffee (used once)
Urban Decay Pocket Rocket lipgloss in COLIN and RASHAD both lightly used, have been sanitized
MAC Viva Glam Gaga 2, used twice. Has been sanitized


*FACE*


Milani Baked blushes in Rose D'Oro, Corallina and Dolce Pink (all swatched once, brush is new) 
CoverGirl Classic Color Blush in Rose Silk (brand new still in packaging)
Palladio Rice Paper in Natural (Used 3 sheets)
*Benefit* Thrrrob blush (swatched twice)
*Tarte* Mineral Bronzer in Park Ave Princess 0.11 OZ
2X TheBalm Mini Kabuki Brush (Brand new)
*NEW! Smashbox* Photo Finish Dark Spot Correcting Primer FULL SIZE, NEW
*Urban Decay* sample pack of Naked Skin foundation (includes shades: 2.0, 3.5, 4.0, 8.0 and plastic sheet for color matching)
Tarte ReCreate primer, smooth operator illuminating serum minis
Tarte Smooth operator micronized clay finishing powder Mini


*EYES*


TheBalm Shady Lady eyeshadow in Shameless Shana (from myglam)

NYX Ultra Pearl Mania pigments in Sky Pink, Silver, Yellow, White, Purple, Ocean Blue, Black, Turquoise, Lime, Mocha, Nude, Charcol
CoverGirl Lashblast Volume in Black Brown (still in packaging)

Sonia Kashuk Enhance eyeshadow in Tea Rose (swatched twice)

*MAC* mineralized eyeshadow in Mercurial (No box from a kit)
*Benefit* They're Real Mascara brand new NO BOX
Benefit Bad Gal Mascara Waterproof. NEW NO BOX
*Urban Decay* Big Fatty Mascara brand new NO BOX
Urban Decay primer potion eyeshadow base mini
Tarte lights camera lashes! Mini
Tarte multiplEYE mini


*HAIR*


Joico K-PAK Reconstruct 1.7 fl oz (Brand New) 


*Wishlist*

*Tarte Lipsurgence*

*Blushes*

*Too FacedBronzers*

*I Love Hello Kitty =)  try me*

*Benefit, Urban Decay, Tarte*


----------



## Missglammygirl (Oct 17, 2012)

Anyone have a beautyblender? Let me know b/c I have a few essies and other stuff to trade for it! In the process of updating my list.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 17, 2012)

Updated my list a bit..check below!


----------



## tevans (Oct 17, 2012)

​Here's what I have for trade : ( mostly from BB and My Glam &amp; nail polish colors that looked prettier in the store than at home ) -Supergoop city serum sunscreen (x2) pending - Might Leaf teas ( 3 pack) -Sarah McNamara miracle skin transformer SPF 20 face ( x2) - lip perfection Melrose sample -Bombshell onyx eyeliner ( pending ) -Mirenesse Lip bomb #4 mirror me( pending) - coastal scents eye shadow #7 ( purple and lilac ,pink and beige shadow) - pequi oil treatment for hair( pending) -Carol's Daughter Monoi split end sealer repairing - Dr.Jar water fuse BB cream ( pending) -C system hydrating shampoo (1.7oz) -Bvlgari perfume sampler Mon Jasmin Noir -shikai all natural moisturizing shower gel in pomegranate -Bare Minerals Prime Time eyelid primer ( 3/4 full tried once ) -clinique repair wear eye cream ( foil pack ) -Cartier Declaration men's BB sample. ( pending) -stash chamomile herbal decaf tea x2 - Mrs.Meyers Clean Day liquid dish soap sample -Befine skin care packets from BB ( these might be expired but I can't find any date codes) -Supergood SPF 30 sunscreen foil pack( pending) -Rodial Dragons Blood hair sculpting gel foil pack -Seventh Generation Natural laundry detergent (good size sample) -vineyard collection Vitis Vinifera grapes antioxidant skin moisturizer -johnson &amp; Johnson natural baby skin lotion - Bliss lemon +sage body butter lotion 1.7 oz ( a lot of tubes ) - Eclos Anti- aging moisture therapy regenerative cream from My Glam -Eclos- Anti aging cellular activator face serum My Glam WISHLIST - -sprout lip balm -Illmasqua nail polish TWISTBANDS in color ( my mom has discovered them and wants colors !!) - BLACK nail polish ( open to suggestions on what's a good brand,shade of) - lip balms or treatments - LOVE NAIL POLISH ( favorite brands- - COLOR CLUB ( neons), ESSIE,JULEP, ZOYA ) willing to try other brands ( just not wet n wild or NYC ) . US trades only. Don't mind sending first or with DC. I just prefer communication ( if a trade offer is out there, I appreciate an answer whether the trade is a go or not ). Thanks for checking out my list ,y'all !


----------



## Wida (Oct 17, 2012)

I ship to the US only.  I ship with delivery confirmation.  All items are unused unless otherwise specified.  If a trade request is out there, I will respond!  I expect the same courtesy.


----------



## Snow24 (Oct 18, 2012)

*Updated*


----------



## MomoSmileyFaces (Oct 18, 2012)

_*New to the whole trading thing and looking to start doing some trades soon.*_

_*I can offer most of anything from drugstores in USA. I will make sure our swap is of equal value. *_

_*I only have posted what I am wanting because, I usually buy all of my swap items brand new. *_

_*This is what I'm looking for~*_

_*Anything of this list and we can trade.*_

_*Lush Products*_

_*OPI Polishes*_

_*Butter Polishes*_

_*Maybelline Baby Lips*_

_*Tokidoki Makeup and Brushes*_

_*NYX Jumbo Eye Pencils*_

_*Wet n' Wild Eyeshadow Trios*_

_*Maybelline Dream Bouncy Blushes*_

_*Neutrogena Lipglosses*_

_*L'Oreal Voluminous False Fiber Lashes Mascara*_

_*e.l.f C Brush*_

_*Hard Candy Baked Eyeshadow Duo*_

_*e.l.f Little Black Book Warm Edition*_

_*e.l.f. Little Black Book Python Edition*_

_*Sally Hansen Saloneffects Nail Polish Strips*_

_*eos Lip Balms*_

_*Hard Candy Fox In A Box*_

_*Hard Candy Undercover Agent Duo*_

_*Benefit Blush in Nirvana*_

_*Revlon Justbitten Stains*_

_*Ecotools Sets*_

_*False Lashes*_

_*Katy Perry Lashes*_

_*Everyprolashes Five Pack*_

_*L'Oreal Infallible Eyeshadows*_

_*Maybelline Color Tattoo Eyeshadows*_

_*Physicians Formula Shimmer Strips in Nude*_

_*e.l.f Ultimate Eyeshadow Palette*_

_*Maybelline Eyeshadow Quads*_

_*Revlon Colorstay 16 hr Eyeshadow Quads*_

_*Covergirl Clean Pressed Powder in #135*_

_*Clinique Eyeshadow Duos*_

_*Cute Makeup Bags*_

_*Two Faces Eyeshadow Kits*_

_*Victoria Secret Makeup Brushes*_

_*Victoria Secret Makeup*_

_*Bath &amp; Body Works Products*_

_*Urban Decay Naked Palette*_

_*Jergens Natural glow Bronzer*_

_*Hair Chalks*_

_*Millani Baked Blushes*_

_*Nars Powder Blush in Orgasm*_

_*Victoria Secret Essential Brush Kit*_

_*Mac Viva Glam Lipstick "Nicki Minaj"*_

_*Revlon PhotoReady Airbrush Mousse*_

_*Revlon Colorstay Quad in Attitude*_

_*Essie Nail Polishes*_

_*Benefit Sexy Six Starter Kit*_

_*Victoria Secret All-Over Shimmer Powder*_

_*Hard Candy "Nobody's Perfect" Concealer Palette in Medium*_

_*Maybelline Eye Shadow Quad in Mocha Motion and Chai Latte*_

_*Revlon Peach Petal Lipgloss*_

_*Revlon colorstay 16 hr Eyeshadow Quad in Seductive and Bombshell*_

_*Pixi Lid Last Shadow Pen in Shell Sheen*_

_*Benefit Cosmetics Cabana Glama*_

_*Millani Runway Eyes Fashion Shadows in Designer Browns*_

_*Tarte Lipglosses*_

_*Mac Potted Eyeshadows*_

_*L'Oreal Paris HiP Studio Secrets Professional Shadow Duo*_

_*eos Alice in The Wonderland Balm Trio*_

_*Hard Candy Products*_

_*Maybelline Mascaras*_

_*Physicians Formula Matte Collection Quad*_

_*Physicians Formula Custom Enhancing Eye Line Trio for Green Eyes*_

_*Maybelline Dream Matte Powder*_

_*Revlon Super Lustrous Lipglosses*_

_*Maybelline Eyestudio Shadow Quads*_

_*Wet n' Wild Ultimate Brow Kit*_

_*L'Oreal Paris Lacquer Liner 24hr gel Liner*_

_*Sonia Kashuk Eye one Neutral Palette*_

_*L'Oreal Paris Infallible Lipsticks*_

_*L'Oreal Eyeshadow Quad in Neutral*_

_*Rimmel London Moisture Renew Lip Colour in Pink Sugar*_

_*L'Oreal Colour Riche Lipsticks  *_


----------



## gracewilson (Oct 18, 2012)

See updated list below.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Oct 18, 2012)

Sarah's specific rules of trade: I ship to the USA ONLY! All of my items are as specified, and yours are the same. Prompt and clear communication is key. For your and my piece of mind, I always include a tracking # with your package. I do not require one in return if you have positive feedback over +5. I do not mind if I ship first or second, as long as we ship within a few days of each other as discussed during the trade negotiations. I am very open and honest, if we cannot come to a trade agreement, I fully understand and no hard feelings are held. When I receive your package, I will leave you appropriate feedback, please reciprocate! Thanks so much for looking  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

All Items are new and unused unless specified:

Eyes:


*Physician's Formula* Shimmer Strips, Custom Eye Enhancing Shadow &amp; Liner (Casual Eyes Palette) New, no packaging
*NYX Roll On Shimmer*: Pink, Blue, Taupe (all swatched, no packaging)
*POP Beauty *Lid Neon Palette (New, no packaging)

*The Beauty Journal *Glamorous Eye Bright Palette (new, never opened)
*Elf *Eyelid Primer in Sheer (New in packaging)
*Forever 21 *Shadow Palettes x3, 5 colors each (Brand new, no packaging/without sponge tipped applicators, unsure of palette/color names, please see picture)





Lips:


*Vincent Longo Duo Lip Pencil*, Sangria &amp; White Glimmer (swatched on clean hand) (Sample Society)

*Maybelline* Super Stay 10 Stain Gloss in Luxurious Lilac (BN, did not come from the store with any type of packaging)

Hair:


*Garnier Fructis *0.34* *Color Shield Fortifying Shampoo/Conditioner pack x3 (Target Beauty Bag)
*Aveeno Living Color* 0.3 oz Color Preserving Shampoo/Conditioner pack x3 (Target Beauty Bag)
*TRESemme *1oz bottle Split Remedy Split End Shampoo x2 (Target Beauty Bag)
*TRESemme *1oz bottle Split Remedy Split End Conditioner x2 (Target Beauty Bag)
*Keracolor* Color Enhancing Leave-In Treatment For All Hair Types in Natural .5ml Dual Packet Sample
*Bumble and Bumble* Thickening Shampoo and Conditioner dual sample pack - 7ml in each pack

Perfume/Cologne:


*Kate Spade Twirl x1 *Sample Vial

Face:


*Jouer *Matte Moisture Tint in Hazel, 0.07oz

*Nu-Pore *Natural Herb &amp; Pomegranate Collagen Essence Masks, 2 masks (Natural Herb - Restoring, purifying, Moisturizing) (Pomegranate - Firming, Moisturizing, Antioxidant) These are the masks that come in one piece that you lay on your face.
*Freeman *Peel-Off Cucumber Mask, Full Size

Body:


*Naked Princess* Body Souffle Vanille Blanc 0.92oz jar (unused, no packaging) (Look Bag) 

*Julep* Daylight Defense SPF 30 for hands and face 3oz flip-top bottle (Maven)

*Raw Elements* Physical Eco Protection Sunscreen Stick 30SPF 0.6oz (New but without plastic wrapper) (Kara's Way July)

Oils/Serums:

Nail Polish: Traditionally swatched on one plastic nail (BN = never opened, S = swatched, M = used for one full or partial manicure)


*Diamond Dry *Top Coat Brilliance (BN)

*Circus by Andrea's Choice* Ringmaster Hot Pink (New in package)
*Rue 21 *6 piece nail polish set (all colors swatched)




*Hello Kitty* head shaped polish bottle: Red Sparkle Glitter (S)
*Color Club*:  Revvvolution (M), Sex Symbol (S), Object of Envy (S), Sultry (S), Broken Tokens Silver Shatter (BN), Clambake Coral (S, Full size), Platinum Record (S), Wish Upon A Rock Star (S)

*Julep*: Glenn (S)
*Zoya*: Riley (S), Madison (M), Astra (S)
*Finger Paints*: Catwalk Queen (M), Circus Peanuts (M), Laugh My Art Off (M)
*China Glaze*: Emerald Sparkle (BN), Tinsel (BN)
*OPI*: Care to Danse? (M)
*Essie*: Turquoise &amp; Caicos (M), Nice Is Nice (S), School of Hard Rocks (S), Coat Azure (M), Topless and Barefoot (M), Carry On (BN) 
*Kleancolor*: Pearl Fuschia (S), Pearl Silver (S), Sapphire (S), Take A Hint (S), V.I.P. (S)
*Nicole By OPI:* Glitter In My Stocking (S)

Other:


*Tili Bag *Pink &amp; Blue leopard

Wishlist:


*Turquoise Eyeko Skinny Liner**
LUSH Products*, Tins, and empty black pots
Beauty Blender

NYX Jumbo Shadow Pencils - All colors!
Zoya - Monica, Natty, Aurora, Electra

Indie Glitter Polishes (Not Lynnderella)

Brightly colored &amp; Neutral, smudgy eye liners* (Stila? UD? I'm still learning which companies have the best smudgy liners, so try me!)
UD 24/7 Liners in bright colors (I own radium, electric, woodstock, junkie, ransom, zero &amp; Smoked set)
UD Eye Shadow Sticks
Highly pigmented shadow palettes 

Mattifying face primers (Hourglass Mineral Veil Primer*)
Lip Balms

Vegan cheek stains
Sigma Vegan Makeup Brushes (E15* &amp; E20*) 

Feel free to PM me with your trade list, There are tons of things I like or would like to try  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mirela (Oct 18, 2012)

Hey would love to have your Be bombshell eyeliner in Onyx I have Oscar Blondi Jasmine conditioner or what else would you like besides what's on your WishList


----------



## Laura Marie (Oct 18, 2012)

*Looking for Mirenesse Lip bomb in #4... Willing to trade my #2. (I know I was asking for #9 before, but decided that one wouldn't suit my skin color)*​  ​  ​ *UPDATED WITH URBAN DECAY, TARTE, STILA, BENEFIT, SMASHBOX AND MAC!*​ 

*** U.S. trades only please***

*What I have:*

*BIRCHBOX*


Redken Shine Flash 02 (used twice) 
Glow and Go Travel puff in Kissed By The Sun

Eye Rock Designer Liner


2X Jouer luminizing moisture tint in Bronze 
 *Stila* lip glaze in Camera

 *Stila* lip glaze in Action

 *Boscia* B.B Cream SPF 27 PA++
WEI Pomegranate buffing beads (2 small packets)
*Stila* sample card (includes 10 in 1 BB balm, concealer and foundation in shade WARM)
Juice Beauty Oil-Free Moisturizer .17 FL OZ
Miss Jessie's Conditioning Creme packet
SABON Foot Cream
Ada Cosmetics Golden Bronzer
Melvita Rose Floral water spray
Color Club polish in Put a Pin In It and Status Update
Twistbands, Blue lace and Yellow
Dr. Jart+Water Fuse BB Beauty Balm SPF 25
WEI to go Beauty Real Clean Gelled Oil Cleanser and Ideal Skin Perfect Finish

*LIPS*


*Tarte* Maracuja Divine Lip Shine lipgloss In Achiote (Brand New) 
TheBalm Plump your Pucker tinted gloss in Pink My Lemonade &amp; Passion My Fruit (Brand New still sealed)
TheBalm Stainiac in Beauty Queen (Full size, still sealed, no box)
Lancome Juicy Tubes in Copacabana Coffee (used once)
Urban Decay Pocket Rocket lipgloss in COLIN and RASHAD both lightly used, have been sanitized
MAC Viva Glam Gaga 2, used twice. Has been sanitized


*FACE*


Milani Baked blushes in Rose D'Oro, Corallina and Dolce Pink (all swatched once, brush is new) 
CoverGirl Classic Color Blush in Rose Silk (brand new still in packaging)
Palladio Rice Paper in Natural (Used 3 sheets)
*Benefit* Thrrrob blush (swatched twice)
*Tarte* Mineral Bronzer in Park Ave Princess 0.11 OZ
2X TheBalm Mini Kabuki Brush (Brand new)
*NEW! Smashbox* Photo Finish Dark Spot Correcting Primer FULL SIZE, NEW
*Urban Decay* sample pack of Naked Skin foundation (includes shades: 2.0, 3.5, 4.0, 8.0 and plastic sheet for color matching)
Tarte ReCreate primer, smooth operator illuminating serum minis
Tarte Smooth operator micronized clay finishing powder Mini


*EYES*


TheBalm Shady Lady eyeshadow in Shameless Shana (from myglam)

NYX Ultra Pearl Mania pigments in Sky Pink, Silver, Yellow, White, Purple, Ocean Blue, Black, Turquoise, Lime, Mocha, Nude, Charcol
CoverGirl Lashblast Volume in Black Brown (still in packaging)

Sonia Kashuk Enhance eyeshadow in Tea Rose (swatched twice)

*MAC* mineralized eyeshadow in Mercurial (No box from a kit)
*Benefit* They're Real Mascara brand new NO BOX
Benefit Bad Gal Mascara Waterproof. NEW NO BOX
*Urban Decay* Big Fatty Mascara brand new NO BOX
Urban Decay primer potion eyeshadow base mini
Tarte lights camera lashes! Mini
Tarte multiplEYE mini



*HAIR*


Joico K-PAK Reconstruct 1.7 fl oz (Brand New) 


*Wishlist*

*TheBalm Mary-Lou Manizer*

*Mox Botanicals lip butter*

*Origins Checks and Balances Cleanser*

*Essie nude color polish*

*Too Faced Candlelight Glow*

*Coastal Scents quad #3,4,6 and 7 from Ipsy/Myglam*

*Blushes, mascaras*

*Hello Kitty stuff =)*


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Oct 18, 2012)

I am looking for the following if anyone wants to trade:

Liqwd products

Wei to Go

Julep Polishes

Mary Lou Manizer


----------



## heather4602 (Oct 18, 2012)

Updated below!


----------



## Marshmelly (Oct 18, 2012)

last updated: 10/18/12​ 
Here are the current samples or full size products that I have up for trade/sale. Will ship to US only. Message me if you are interested in anything!

 ​ 
*BIRCHBOX*


Joanna Vargas Daily Serum

*AHAVA* Purifying Mud Mask


*Comodynes* Self-Tanning Towelettes (2)

*Incoco *Nail Polish Applique in Zebra

*Kahina* Giving Beauty Facial Lotion (packet)

*Liv Grn* Eau De Parfum (vial)

*Nexxus*Â® Pro-Mend Split End Treatment Daily Shampoo, Conditioner, and Leave-In Treatment (trio of packets)

*NUXE* Huile Prodigieuse Multi-Usage Dry Shimmer Oil (.33 fl oz bottle)

*pixi* Lid Last shadow pen in "Graphite Glint"

*Stila* Sparkle Waterproof Eyeliner


*Taylor Swift* Wonderstruck Eau De Parfum (vial)

*WEI*â„¢ to Go Sleep Over Kit: Real Clean and Ideal Skin (in Medium)


*MYGLAM*


*Freeman *Facial Enzyme Mask in Pineapple (packet)

*NYX *Roll On Shimmer in "Taupe" (swatched once)


*Premier *Biox Anti-Aging Complex Intensive Treatment Cream (packet)


*OTHER SAMPLES*


*AHAVA *Time To Hydrate Essential Day Moisturizer (packet)

*Aveeno *Smart Essentials Daily Detoxifying Scrub (1 fl oz tube)

*de-luxe *Rosemary Mint Shampoo &amp; Conditioner (packets)

*Garnier Fructis* Color Shield Shampoo and Conditioner (packets)

*mark.* matte chance Mattifying Lotion (packet)

*NUXE *Aroma-Perfection Purifying Cleansing Gel (packet)

*Smashbox *Photo Finish Targeted Pore &amp; Line Primer (packet)

*Supersmile *Quikee Whitening Breath Freshening On-the-Go (packet)


*FULL SIZE* (for sale or trade)


*Jergens* Natural Glow &amp; Protect

*Kiss* Nail Dress Stickers in "Cocktail" 

*Tantowel* Look Good Naked Self-Tan Towelette (5 pk)

*Maybelline* Great Lash Lots of Lashes Mascara

*L'Oreal Paris* Double Extend Eye Illuminator Mascara in Black Quartz

*John Frieda* Sheer Blonde Go Blonder Controlled Lightening Spray

*Clean &amp; Clear* Morning Burst Skin Brightening Facial Cleanser

*Revlon *Scented Nail Enamel in "Not So Blueberry" (used once)



*WISHLIST*


Fresh Sugar Lip Treatments
Twistband hair tyes
Benefit products
Perfume samples with a spray top
hand creams
lip balms

alcohol-free face masks (samples or full size)
nail polishes (nothing crazy though. something I could wear to work...no glitter)
...and who knows what else? Send me your trade list if you're interested in anything I have!


*Successful swaps with*:


nikita8501 
stellar136

KristantheGreat

amandah

LyndaV

mega789


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 19, 2012)

_All of my items are un-used unless otherwise specified! I will always provide a tracking number with my packages._

*Hair Products**:*


*Miss Jessie's Pillow Soft Curls* - _8.5 fl. oz./250 ml full size._ 
*Towel Dry Creme Styler* - _0.5 fl. oz./14 ml sample size._


*Nail Polish:*


*ULTA Nail Polish in Red Carpet Red* - _full size._ 
*ULTA Nail Polish in Freshwater Pearl* _- full size._

*ULTA Nail Polish in Peach Parfait*_ - full size._


*Lip Products**:*


*Borghese B Gloss Lip Gloss in Fiore* _- 0.16 fl. oz. sample size received in September 2012 Sample Society._ 
*Jouer Lip Gloss in Tender* - _0.06 fl. oz./2ml sample size._

*Jouer Lip Gloss in Peony* - _0.06 fl. oz./2ml sample size._

*Jane Sparkle Gloss in Sparkle Pink* - _0.2 fl. oz./6ml sample size received in September MyGlam bag. Sample did not come full to the brim, contents seemed to have settled at an angle._


*Eye Products:*


*Maybelline Color Tattoo by Eyestudio Eyeshadow in 30 Pomegranate Punk* - _0.14 oz/4 g full size swiped once with a brush very lightly._ 
*Be a Bombshell Eyeliner *_- From MyGlam/Ipsy October 2012 bag._

*Coastal Scents Eyeshadow Quad in Set #4 *_- Each color swatched once. From MyGlam/Ipsy October 2012 bag._


*Body Products**:*


*dirt Purify + Glow Salt Scrub* - _0_._05 oz/15ml (Jar arrived settled during shipping at an angle. None was used, but the jar is not full to the brim)._ 
*Jane Iredale Tantasia Self Tanner Deluxe *- _Deluxe sample from October 2012 Sample Society._


*Face Products:*


*Grand Central Beauty S.M.A.R.T. Skin Perfecting Mask* _- Sample size received from August 2012 Beauty Army._ 

*Perfume:*


*Pink Sugar Eau de Toilette* - _3.4 fl. oz./100 ml received a sample of this in my Beauty Army box and impulsively purchase both the full size perfume and hair perfume. After one spray realized it was too strong for me. Bottle has been sprayed once._ 
*Pink Sugar Hair Perfume* - _3.38 fl. oz./100 ml see above. Sprayed 2-3 times. Cap is cracked as shown in photo from trying to get all of the sticky tape off of it when it arrived._


*Miscellaneous**:*


*Quirky Cordies Desktop Cord Clips and Anchor* _- received in July 2012 Birchbox Man._ 
*Rumba Time VanDam GO Watch*_- received in September 2012 Birchbox Man. ._


**~*~wish list~*~**


_Perfume_ 
_Lipstick, balms, stains (no glosses!)_

_Brow pencils_

_Nail polish, Circus Polish from MyGlam in Ringmaster_

_Hair oils and treatments_

_Shampoos &amp; Conditioners_

_Any Men's Samples_

_Ties, boxers, and t-shirts from Birchbox Man Size Medium_

_Mirenesse Lip Bomb in #2 (Red) (from MyGlam October 2012)_


----------



## Bambam (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm new here and don't have much for trade, but I will ship first with tracking number and delivery confirmation!! I am willing to trade multiple items to get items on my wishlist  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

All items are new unless specified!

*BIRCHBOX:*

Caudalie Radiance Serum
Mighty Leaf Tea Pouches (3 Pack)

Color Club Insta-this (Royal Blue-Used Once)
Fekkai Color Care Shampoo and Conditioner
Orofluido Beauty Elixir

Brush Guards Pack
Twistband- Orange
 

*MYGLAM/IPSY:*

Juice Beauty Green Apple Moisturizer SPF15
Eclos Cellular Activator Face Serum
Eclos Moisture Therapy Regenerative Cream
Pequi Oil Hair Treatment
Myglam Gloss 02 Pink
Salty Cosmetics Glama-Zoid
Circus Nail Polish- Purple, Orange and Yellow (All swatched once)
 

*OTHER:*

Urban Decay All Nighter Setting Mist .51 fl. oz.

*WISHLIST:*

*Mirenesse Lip Bomb #2*

Nail Polish! Ask me!

DDF Cleanser or any DDF product

Living Proof Products
 

**Open to other items, just ask!!**


----------



## tevans (Oct 19, 2012)

​Here's what I have for trade : ( mostly from BB and My Glam &amp; nail polish colors that looked prettier in the store than at home ) -Margania pure argan oil -city lips lip plumper - lash card lash cards ( from beauty box ) -Supergoop city serum sunscreen (x2) - Might Leaf teas ( 3 pack) -Sarah McNamara miracle skin transformer SPF 20 face ( x2) - lip perfection Melrose sample -Bombshell onyx eyeliner ( pending ) -Mirenesse Lip bomb #4 mirror me( pending) - coastal scents eye shadow #7 ( purple and lilac ,pink and beige shadow) - pequi oil treatment for hair( pending) -Carol's Daughter Monoi split end sealer repairing ( PENDING) - Dr.Jar water fuse BB cream -C system hydrating shampoo (1.7oz) -Bvlgari perfume sampler Mon Jasmin Noir -shikai all natural moisturizing shower gel in pomegranate -Bare Minerals Prime Time eyelid primer ( 3/4 full tried once ) -clinique repair wear eye cream ( foil pack ) -Cartier Declaration men's BB sample ( pending ) -stash chamomile herbal decaf tea x2 - Mrs.Meyers Clean Day liquid dish soap sample -Befine skin care packets from BB ( these might be expired but I can't find any date codes) -Supergood SPF 30 sunscreen foil pack -Rodial Dragons Blood hair sculpting gel foil pack -Seventh Generation Natural laundry detergent (good size sample) -vineyard collection Vitis Vinifera grapes antioxidant skin moisturizer -johnson &amp; Johnson natural baby skin lotion - Bliss lemon +sage body butter lotion 1.7 oz ( a lot of tubes ) - Eclos Anti- aging moisture therapy regenerative cream from My Glam -Eclos- Anti aging cellular activator face serum My Glam WISHLIST - -sprout lip balm -Illmasqua nail polish TWISTBANDS in color ( my mom has discovered them and wants colors !!) - BLACK nail polish ( open to suggestions on what's a good brand,shade of) - lip balms or treatments - LOVE NAIL POLISH ( favorite brands- - COLOR CLUB ( neons), ESSIE,JULEP, ZOYA ) willing to try other brands ( just not wet n wild or NYC ) . US trades only. Don't mind sending first or with DC. I just prefer communication ( if a trade offer is out there, I appreciate an answer whether the trade is a go or not ). Thanks for checking out my list ,y'all !


----------



## dd62 (Oct 19, 2012)

Hello, and thanks for looking! USA only please. Photos available upon request.

All new unless noted

*What I have*

*From BirchBox*

Dr. Jart Water Fuse BB (.33 fl.Oz)

Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tine - Bronze - .07 oz.

Essie No More film (looking to trade for another polish)

*Other*

Dr. Jart Premium BB (.33fl.oz)

Estee Lauder Day Wear BB Cream (01 Light) - .17 Fl. oz (swatched)

Physicians Formula TalcFree Mineral Correcting Concealer Trio(Yellow, Light, &amp; Pink- Correct, Cover &amp; Highlight)In box,bought from CVS)

Julep Nail polish in Blake (baby yellow) Used Once

Murad Skin perfecting primer (0.17 FLoz)

Loreal Sublime Advanced suncreen spf 30 (0.5 fl. oz)

Coupon for Free box of Loreal hair color up to $9.99

Dermalogica Mediblac concealing spot treatment (0.1 fl.oz)

Cover Girl Eye Enhancer - Knock Out Pink

Cover Girl Eye Enhancer - Snow Blossom

Cover Girl Eye Enhancer - Aqua Paradise

Cover Girl Queen Eye Shadow - Raisin

Cover Girl Queen Eye Shadow - After Midnight

Cover Girl Blast FlipStick Duo - 805 Pucker

Cover Girl Nature Luxe Gloss Balm - 265 sandstone

Cover Girl Wet Slicks Fruit spritzers - Fig Splash

Cover Girl brow &amp; eye makers in midnight brown #505 (factory package with 2 pencils and 1 sharpener 1.7g)

Smooth N Shine Keratin power semi-permanent hair tamer - Regular (opened but not used)

Rev Honey Energy - Peach - U Tube - .88oz (got in some workout box)

*Interested in*

AHAVA Products

Mascara

Liqwd Professional Volumizing Catalyst
Setting Powders

Korean BB Creams for PALE skin

Concealers for PALE skin
Bath additives (bubble bath, soaks, etc)
Moisturizers

Body Wash / Body Lotions / Body Scrubs

Nail Polish (mainly pinks, reds)

*Open to suggestions, just PM me. Not too interested in makeup that is not listed above at this time, mainly skin care and hair care.*


----------



## ahkae (Oct 19, 2012)

*For Trade:*

 
All items are new unless specified. Willing to combine my items.
  *Eyes:*
-Sephora Collection Waterproof Retractable Eyeliner in 09 Glitter Black (full size / 0.11oz)
-Buxom Insider Eyeliner in Black Jasper (0.007 oz)
-Urban Decay 24/7 Waterproof Liquid Eyeliner in Perversion (full size / 0.058 oz)

-Kat Von D Tattoo Liner in Trooper (0.007 oz)
-Maybelline Illegal Length Mascara (full size / 0.22 fl oz)

*Face:*
-Ren Glycolactic Skin Renewal Peel Mask (Sample Society)
-Stila Illuminating Liquid Foundation in 70 Watts (0.17 fl oz)
-bareMinerals Active Cell Renewal Night Serum (0.10 fl oz)
-Vichy Normaderm Triple Action Anti-Acne Hydrating Lotion (0.1 fl oz)
-Vichy Normaderm Deep Cleansing Gel (1 fl oz)

-Karuna Hydrating Treatment Mask

*Lips:*
-fresh mini sugar lip treatment spf 15
-fresh mini sugar rose tinted lip treatment spf 15
-Tarte Vitamin Infused Lipgloss (0.06 oz)
-Korres Lip Butter in Jasmine (full size / 0.21 oz)
-Victoria Secret Beauty Rush Lip Gloss in Strawberry Fizz (full size / 0.46 oz)
-The Body Shop Spiced Vanilla Lip Balm (full size / 0.45 oz / unsealed but brand new)

*Hair:*
-ModCloth headband in green Deer
-Andre Walker hair Q-Oil (full size/3.38 oz)

*Nails:*
-Color Club in Insta-This and Blue Ming
-essie luxeffects in Set in Stones
-Zoya in Twila (Full size)
-Zoya in Belle (Full size)

*Other:*
-Oscar de la Rente Perfume Roller (Sample Society)

  *Wishlist:*  
-ExfoliKateÂ® Intensive Exfoliating Treatment from Sample Society's October box.
-Red/Dark red lipsticks with blue undertones    Thanks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 19, 2012)

I have a major amount of MAC pigments that I'd like to trade... About 8 pigments. I have all colors including but not limited to brown, purple, blue, gray, pink, white, etc. I can give you the exact names if needed. I got this set as a gift from an old BF. Each container has about 75% left. I'm open to any trades, I'd like to just get rid of them as a set. Pm me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## stellar136 (Oct 19, 2012)

*UPDATED with new items October, 18 2012*

(Plus i update the items after every swap)

Here is my trade list! I'm open to all different trades so just send me a message! I love makeup!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love multi-item trades- more worthwhile in some cases

Newest items are added to the bottom of each list

*SAMPLE SIZES*

*MAKEUP*


*Hourglass *Veil Fluid Makeup Oil Free SPF 15- In No. 1.5 nude- Sample packet  
*LIPS*

*HAIR*


*Sebastian* color ignite-highlighted and multi color hair protection (1)shampoo and (1) conditioner SET 1.7OZ each from *GLOSSYBOX* 
*Amika*  20ML hair mask packets- I have a lot! name a # that would make for a fair trade
*Melvita-* restructuring Hair mask 5ML packet/0.17 Oz

*NEXXUS-* 3 PART FOIL SAMPLE- pretty good amount in each...Therappe luxurious moisturizing shampoo 0.33 oz,Humectress ultimate moisturizing conditioner 0.33 oz, Humectress hydrating treatment deep conditioner 0.34 oz. 
*Hera* Argan oil for hair and skin 0.5 oz vial - from Beautyfix

*SKIN*


*Befine*- single serve Gentle cleanser .34 oz packet

Dr.Andrew Weil for *ORGINS*- Mega-Mushroom Skin Relief advanced face serum.05 fl.oz packet
*Sephora* Age defy moisture cream SPF 15.. 5 ML tube (From the sun safety kit)
*Nivea* extended moisture daily lotion 1 OZ bottle 
*Burt's bees* radiance day lotion SPF 15 .10 oz SAMPLE

*Victoria's Secret*- Such a flirt hydrating body lotion-starfruit and white orchid 2 Oz. 


*Comodynes*-moisturizing summer glow 1 packet from BB 
*Comodynes* intensive Self-Tanning Towelettes (2)


*SCENTS*


*Arquiste*- L'Etrog fragrance (2 vials) *BIRCHBOX* 
*Aquolina* Pink sugar sample vial.. used one time.
*Bvlgari*- Mon Jasmin Noir 0.05 fl oz sprayer (spritzed 1x to smell) *BIRCHBOX Sept.*


*NAILS*

*FULL SIZES*

*MAKEUP*


1 *Bare Escentuals* beautifully luminous lashes(uniquely pearlized mascara) in box .16oz
*Sephora* balancing liquid foundation 1oz color D55 (it is for dark skin OR could be used as contour) sealed
*Bare Minerals* liner shadow in Sable (brownish)- (It's powder) used 3X
*Maybelline* Define a Lash volume mascara - (Brownish black) - in package
*L'Oreal* - HIP Pure Pigment Shadow Stick in #214 exhilarating (Bluish teal) used only 1 time. I did sharpen it because it was flat and hard to use, sharpening it made it easier to use.  
 *Revlon*- Pinch me gel blush in (Peach afterglow)- new-swatched 1 time
 *Revlon- *Pinch me gel blush (Cheeky Cherry) Brand new-still sealed
* Revlon**- *molten metal liquid shadow -copper crush #545 IN BOX


*Urban decay*- heavy metal glitter eyeliner in "DISTORTION"---3/4 full. (figured i'd list it if anyone is into glitter, i'd hate to throw it away.)

*LIPS*


*Jordana* Color Wave Lip Color in Crushed Plum. opened to look at applicator, never used. 
*Jordana* Color Wave Lip Color in Wanna Be pink. Sealed

 *Alba Botanica*- organic Hawiian Lip balm-Passion fruit nectar I have (*2*) (sealed)
*Jane.* -Sparkle Glass in Sparkle Pink .2 fl. oz. *MYGLAM SEPT. NEW* 
*Covergirl-* incredifull lip color- 912 PLUSH BLUSH
*Covergirl-* incredifull lip color- 900 BABY GIRL (here is a link to the cover girl page with all the colors for reference) http://www.covergirl.com/discontinued-product-details/id=B55C0493-3806-464D-B770-BBB7ED5CBD0D

*Sprout* cocoa lip balm (October Birchbox)
*HAIR*

*SKIN*


*Dr. Brandt*- blemishes no more- redness relief 1OZ Full size (lightweight anti-redness lotion) Used 3-4x, and i have it in the box) 
*Maybelline-* Mineral Power Bronzer- natural face and body gel (Light) used 3x Practically full 2.5 Fl Oz. tube

*SCENTS*


*Calgon*- Hawaiian Ginger body mist 4 FL OZ. used a couple times 90% full

*NAILS*


*Sally Hansen*- Salon effects nail polish strips in "WILD CHILD" (zebra print)
*Nutra Nail*- Gel perfect Uv-free Gel-Color 3 pc set in the color Moonstone (Used for 1 manicure) I put it all back in the box
*Andrea's choice* circus nail polish in Tightrope (matte purple) -used for 1 manicure 
 
*MISC.. *


*Madewell* $25 off a $75 purchase (I have 2 seperate codes)  FREE!!!
**Spalook.com* offer cards 2x of each:
$50 off $200.00 purchase
 *$10 off $60.00 purchase
$25 off $125.00 purchase
*Beautyfix* grey cylinder makeup bag w/ travel mirror
Bright Pink hair clip extension, sealed, brand new



*MY WISH LIST*   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Mirenesse lip bomb (not red)
It cosmetics- bye bye undereye in neutral medium (NEWBEAUTY TEST TUBE)
Miss Jessie's quick curls
Dirt salt scrub
Annick Goutal Eau d'Hadrien (citrus scent)
It's a 10! products
Dr. Dennis Gross Alpha beta peel/ Glow pad products
*Blinc products* 
Lorac self Tantalizer- body
Jouer luminizing moisture tint in Glow
Melvita floral water
Liquid eyeliner
 self tan products, st tropez, st. moritz
Nars blush
pretty pink lipstick
Makeup forever products
Benefit products
Any makeup really


*I am very open to suggestions for trades! Please send me a message  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*

*See my feedback for my great past trades!*


----------



## missionista (Oct 19, 2012)

Hey Everyone,

Love the new, easier to manage trade thread!  I have the following for trade.

Birchbox:

*Comodynes* self tanner (for face), 1 packet

*Twist band* hair tie in a kind of metallic khaki color

Glossybox:

*Secret Garden exfoliating loofah soap*, new and unopened

*Senna Lip Gloss *in Moondance, Full size. Swatched once on hand.

*Ofra eyebrow penci*l in Universal, new, full size.

Other:

*Calvin Klein Euphoria* perfume sample ( unused, 1.2ml)

*Mane Tame Weightless Frizz Control* (.25 fl oz)

*Kiehl's Cucumber Herbal Alcohol Free Toner* (foil packet, .17 fl oz)

*Kiehl's Overnight Biological Peel* (foil packet, .17 fl oz)

*Lancome Genifique &amp; Visionnaire* (two foil packets as one sample, not sure of size)

My Wishlist:

Eye makeup primers (sample size would be ideal.)

Shiseido sunscreens

Shea Terra Organics--try me!

Perfumes, especially niche/indie brands (Diptyque**, Bond No. 9, etc.)

L'Occitane en Provence shea butter hand/foot cream

Try me on other things!!


----------



## lorizav (Oct 20, 2012)

HereÂ´s what I have to trade, I will keep updating as more samples roll in.  Everything is new and sample size unless noted

Birchbox

Annick Goutal Petite Cherie Perfume Vial

1 Dr Jart Water Fuse BB cream sampled once (but these are the full ones not the empty ones so there is plenty left)

Color Club-Status Update

Ipsy (My Glam)

Meet Matt(e) in Matt Batali

Starlet cosmetics eyeliner in black

Julep

Sephora

Other

Brazilian Keratin-Argan Oil professional treatment-straightener -can decant from my large bottle and will send instructions

I will also trade hand made soaps and scrubs and steampunk-victorian style jewelry from my Etsy Store http://www.etsy.com/shop/lorizav?ref=pr_shop_more.  In the process of restocking...stay tuned.  If you would like to trade for soap or sugar scrubs please let me know and I will give you my scent list

BB Wishlist

N4 Super Comb Prep and Protect

Caudalie Hand cream

DDF Brightening Cleanser

Cuticle conditioner swabs

Shu Uemura Essence Absolue Oil

Algenist products!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Cynthia Rowley Band Aids

Misc Wishlist

Villianess soaps in blood try me on others

Villianess perfume oils in Bathory and Pearl Diver

Coach Poppy or Poppy Flower Perfume

Lorac Couture shine in Muse

MAC Lustre Lipstick in Hug Me

Per fekt lip gloss in Melrose-Full Size

Lady Vengence or Vengence Extreme

Kate Spade Twirl

Mirenesse Lip Balm 2 Red

Coastal Scents quads

Julep Wishlist

Pedi prep

Julep Colors wanted

Heather

Emilie

try me on anything really


----------



## mirandamanda (Oct 20, 2012)

updated in thread link


----------



## sleepykat (Oct 20, 2012)

Updated on next page, or follow link: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125294/sleepykats-trades


----------



## lilsxkitten (Oct 20, 2012)

Check my trade site for pictures!

I will ship fast with tracking (gotta love having a post office in your work)!

Items unswatched/ unused unless specified

OCTOBER ITEMS

From Glossybox:


Stay posted, likely my whole box is going up for trade 
Sebastian- Color Ignite Multi-tone  (for hilighted and multicolored hair color) Shampoo (50mL/1.7 fl oz)
Sebastian- Color Ignite Multi-tone  (for hilighted and multicolored hair color) Conditioner (47g/1.65 oz)
Kryolan for Glossybox - Glossybox Pink lipstick (mauve-y? creamy? un-swatched)  (full size, 10.1 oz)


From My Glam


Costal Scents- eyeshadow quad set 8: Vibrant Blue, Deep Eggplant, candlelight, elven midnight 
Couture Colour- Pequi Oil- 15 ml/ .5 Fl. Oz ++Edited to indicate pending transaction
Miss Beauty- Nail Bling (silver with pink hearts)

Birchbox:


Benta Berry- Creme moisturizer - container has 2-3ml tubes 
Harvey Prince- Hello Perfume- Larger sample spray, size not listed++Edited to indicate pending transaction
Essie- nail polish in Power Clutch (full size)

LA Fresh- Instant Body Soother wipes x2

Naked Princess- Naked Shine Lip gloss in Barely Coral (.008oz/.25g)

MOX Botanicals- Lip Butter- Pomegranate and Fig, 0.1 oz

Pink Leather Birchbox lipstick holder key chain

Schick Razor
Taylor Swift- Wonderstruck perfume (.04 fl oz/ 1.2 mL)
Oscar de la Renta- Live in Love perfume (.03 fl oz/1mL) X2
Justin Bieber- Someday Perfume (.05 fl oz/1.5mL)- tried 1x
Comodynes- Hydra Tanning face "moisturising" summer glow x2
Comodynes- Self Tanning intensive &amp; uniform color towelettes x2
XOXO notecards x2

Beauty Army:


Every Beauty Flexible Pedicure Pad- full size 
Skinn by Dimiri James Twin Collagen Boost Lipstick and Wet Lips Gloss in Coral Poppy (Full Size)

Youdabalm Grapefruit organic, 100% natural  lip balm .15 oz/4.25 grams (full size)

Lipsi Cosmetics Aphrodite Powder- swatched once, tapped product onto my hand. Top area sanitized and taped to seal. - 5ml
Control Corrective Medicated Pumice Wash 4ml

Other:

** pictures of lipsticks above are duplicates from my own collection, items for trade are boxed and have not been opened**


Besame- Full size lipstick, unused in Besame Red (retail $22)
Mac- Disney Villain Collection Lipstick, unused in Heartless (Cruella DeVil)


I WANT:  First off, I am VERY flexible and try to be generous, this list is not inclusive of my interests- so try me!

BB/CC creams in fair colors

Stila eyeshadow

Benefit stuff

Glitter/ Glittery stuff

MAC pigments, pro items

nail polish remover (haha.. I need some but every time I go to the store I forget)

eye creams

Ellis Faas

Illamasqua


----------



## amandah (Oct 20, 2012)

*Updated  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*

*My Trade List:*

*Nail Polish*

Julep - Kylie (with magnet), Portia (swatched)

Andrea's Choice - Tightrope (purple)

*Makeup*

NYX Roll On Shimmer in Salmon (swatched once)

Full Size - bare minerals warmth and mineral veil (both used maybe 2 or 3 times)

jouer moisture tint in pearl (.17 fl oz, swatched a tiny bit)

StudioGear Lipstick in Whisper

NARS - Orgasm Illuminator (.29oz)

Mirabella eyeshadow pan in Semiformal (cocoa brown shade)

perfekt - lash perfection gel

be a bombshell-liquid eyeliner in onyx (from myglam/ipsy)

Mirenesse lip bomb in #9 (swatched on a clean hand)

*Hair*

Miss Jessie's Super Sweetback Treatment (.46 fl oz packet)

Keracolor Sample from MyGlam

Alterna Bamboo Color Care UV+ Sample (.25 fl oz, from Birchbox)

Carol's Daughter - Monoi (myglam)

*Misc*

Comodynes Self-Tanning Intensive wipes (3)

Harvey Prince - Eau Flirt sample

Philosophy Live in Love &amp; Wonderstruck perfume vial

MyGlam Brushes - Glammie Classic Crease Brush &amp; Brush Case, Concealer Brush &amp; Defining Eyeliner Brush (New, never used)

SOHO Smudge Brush (myglam)

September MyGlam Bag - Black wristlet

October MyGlam Bag - Black &amp; white chevron with red

*Wish List*

Shea Terra body butter

Pequi Oil from myglam/ipsy

lip butters

Lace Twistbands

Nail Polishes (try me on some colors)

Oscar de la Renta - live in love

I'm pretty open, just send me a pm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## heather4602 (Oct 20, 2012)

Ok I am really trying to get rid of some stuff because it is to much for my small house! Here is what I have:

Added my mom-in-law stuff! She did not want anything out of her goop box (that she opted out of!)

New BB in bold
Lulu Lavender and Clary Sage Hair Powder
Pixi Lip and Line Primer Nearly Clear
Embroyolisse 24 Hour Miracle Cream .06 x2
Naked Princess Sample Lip Gloss in Barely Nude
Karuna Hydrating Treatment Mask
Mox Lip Butter .1 oz
Caudalie Vinoperfect Randiance Serum
Benta Berry G-1 Moisturizing Face Cream .1 fl oz bottle
Mighty Leaf Assorted Teas
Miracle Skin Trasnformer Face 2 packets .02 fl oz
Jouer Matte Moisture Tint in Hazel
Nexus 3 pack sample
Hollywood Fashion Tape
Kate Spade Twirl
Beauty Fixation Makeup Remover
Eye Rock Designer Liner
Supergloop Sunscreen Wipe (1 packet)
Manna Kadar Sheer Glo
Coola Mineral Sunscreen packets .10 fl oz (x1)

*New My Glam
Be a Bombshell Eye Liner in Onyx
Mirenesse Lip Bomb Lip Stain in Mirror Me
Eye Shadow in Set 5 (Vibrant Red, Frosty Taupe, Vanilla Sky, and Raisin Berry)
Red, black and white October bag*
Jane Lipgloss in Sparkle Pink
Mirabella Eyeshadow in Semiformal
Clean Skin Roll On Perfume Oil
Eclos Plant Stem Cells Anti-Aging Regenerative Cream
Eclos Plant Stem Cells Face Serum
NYX Lip Smacking Color in Saturn (swatched once with q-tip)mm
 

Julep:

Parker (orange)

Loose nail glitter in blue (came with the Halloween set)

Sample Society:
Erno Laszio Phormula 3-9 Repair .10 fl oz

Kate Somerville Exfoilkate .25 fl oz  

Aromachology Clean and Fresh

Oscar Blandi 1.7 fl oz 

Herban Essentials Lavender Towelette x2
 

Glossybox:
Biolage Exquisite Oil

LookBag
*pop Crackle Nail polish in Black
Stila Mineral Eye Shadow in Batura
York Peppermint Lip Balm
Freeman Body Wash*
Betsy Johnson Parfum
Atopalm .25 fl oz
Prescriptive Lip and Eye Pencil Sharpener

Polishes and Jane Iredale added:
Butter London Polish in Knackered (would like to trade for other high end polishes or a couple cheaper brands)

A friend gave me her samples from Ole Henriksen: I will be generous with these since they were given to me! They are all packets!
3 Little Wonders: Truth Serum, Invigorating Night Gel, and Sheer Transformation
Herbal Day Cream
Total Truth Eye Cream
Truth is in the Eye Eye Peel
Truth Creme
Truth Serum Collagen Booster

Misc. through trades/store/etc:
Perfum:
*I got Atelier Cologone samples trying to find one I like so these are the ones I have:
Trefle Pur
Bois Blonds*

Jane Iredale Samples: I picked out the colors that suited me so I am willing to trade these:
Pressed Powder sample in Radiant
Loose Powder samples in Light Beige and Natural
Dream Tint in Light .25 fl oz

Lip gloss:
Sephora Precious Pink lipgloss

Bronzer:
Wet and Wild Ultimate Mineral Bronzer in Amber Glow
Eye Makeup:
Cargo Eyeliner blue with shimmer
Cover Girl in Turquoise Tempest
Maybelline Eye Studio Eyeliner in Charcoal (swatched with qtip, little chunk out, but never been used besides the swatch can send a picture)
Face Makeup/Care:
Benefit Some Kind of Gorgeous 0.06 oz (swatched with a new makeup sponge)
Meaningful Beauty Cindy Crawford Glowing Serum .17fl oz

Wishist:

I love nail polish so I am always open to that!!!

ANY of ESSIE polishes from this month

Mary Lou Manizer

Tarte Light, Camera, Action Mascara

Color Club Polishes, especially glitters and flakes

First Aid Beauty Smooth Shave Cream (in June GB)

St Tropez Gradual Tanner or any sunless tanner

Redken Guts Travel Size

Any color Bauble bracelet from birchbox (besides orange or white) or bauble bar jewelery

Any "Indie" nail polishes, especially with different kinds and shapes of glitter (Cult Nails, Lynderalla, etc)

Lip Gloss-Any lip gloss especially shimmery ones

Likes:Any Self Tanning Lotion or Self- Tanning Wipes or Bronzers, Any UD Liners, Twistband Hair bands,Benefit products, lip gloss, Essie, Zoya, Julep nail polish


----------



## cosmia (Oct 20, 2012)

i have the following up for trade:





birchbox:

full size pixi lip &amp; line (pale petal) - swatched once

mighty leaf tea pouches

color club nail polish in clam bake coral

birchbox pink leather key chain





birchbox man:

the art of shaving pre-shave oil

borghese cleansing creme

*i ship with usps tracking. message me if you're interested in trading and i'll check out your list!


----------



## Snow24 (Oct 20, 2012)

*Updated*


----------



## BagLady (Oct 20, 2012)

HI everyone.  I will ship w/delivery confirmation and ask for the same in return. Shipping in the US only.

I'll only trade Foil packets and perfume samples as part of a multi item trade. Thanks

*Makeup:*


EyeRock Designer Liner Tapes (open package but new)
Clinique quickliner in intense chocolate 

Mai Couture Blushing Papier in Sunset Blvd (50sheets) 

NYX Roll On Shimmer in Salmon (swatched once) _ _ 
Lancome Hypnose Drama Mascara in Black (.135oz) *Added 10/20*


*Nails:*


Deborah Lippman Private Dancer _***May be picky_ 

Zoya Meg (used once)
Circus by Andrea Tightrope (swatched on 1 finger) *Added 9/30* 
Julep Quick Dry Drops* Added 10/10*


*Skin:*


Borghese Restorative Hydrating Mask (1oz)

BareMinerals Purifying Facial Cleanser (.23oz)

BeFine (single serve) Gentle Cleanser (2packs)
BeFine (single serve) Daily Moisturizer (3packs)

Kate ExfoliKate (.1oz) pack
pur-lisse pur-lip comfort (.5oz)
By Terry Creme de Rose Soin Nutri-Lift Reconfortant (.14oz) 
DermStore Lip Quench (.21oz) open but never used  
DermaDoctor KP Duty priming serum(.06oz)&amp;moisturizing therapy for dry skin(.1oz) (1pk ea) 

Smashbox PhotoFinish Hydrating  Oil-Free Primer (.25oz) 
Smashbox PhotoFinish Oil-Free Primer (.25oz) 
Murad Skin Perfecting Primer (.17oz) 
Ahava Purifying Mud Mask (.9oz) (2tubes) 

MyGlam January Makeup Bag Only 
MyGlam February Makeup Bag Only 
MyGlam August Makeup Bag Only

Juice Beauty Green Apple Moisturizer SPF15 .5oz (used once)
Clarisonic Gentle Hydro Cleanser 1oz 
Clinique Dramatically Different Moisturizing Lotion (1oz) 
Boscia BB Cream (1 packet)
Boscia Purifying Cleansing Gel/Oil Free Daily Hydration (1pk ea) 
Nastassja Skin Enzyme Facial Peel  (.25oz) *Added 10/20* 

*Perfume:*


Harvey Prince Hello (sample spray) 
Harvey Prince Ageless (sample spray) 
Bond No.9 ChinaTown (sample vial) 
Dolce &amp; Gabbana Light Blue (sample vial) 
Flora by Gucci (sample vial) 
Love Sweet Love (sample vial) 
Viva la Juicy (2 sample sprays) 
Lucy B Perfume Oil Duo (BB samples) *Added 10/20* 

*Hair:*


Alterna UV+ Fade Proof Fluide (.25oz)

Nume HydroPunch Conditioner (.67oz)
Shu UemuraEssence Absolue Oil Sample (used once or twice) 
Macadamia Oil Healing Oil Treatment (1oz) 
Shu Uemura Art of Hair Essence Absolue (small vial from BB) *Added 10/20* 

*Misc: *


Aveeno Mineral Block SPF30 Lotion (3oz)
Borghese Body Creme (1oz)

Comodynes HydraTanning Face Moisturizing Glow (2packs)
Comodynes Self-Tanning intensive &amp; uniform color (2packs)
Nuxe Multi usage Dry Oil (.33oz)
ColorScience Pro loose mineral travel puff (.035oz) 

FAB Smooth Shave Cream (2oz)
Alessandro Pedix Feet (1oz) 
Bath &amp; Body Works Sweet Pea Shower Gel (3oz) *Added 10/20* 

*Wishlist:*


OCC Lip Tars
Beautyblender

Wen Products

Orly Galaxy Girl
OPI Red

Ralph Lauren Romance (sample or mini)
Givenchy Very Irresistable (sample or mini)

Perfekt products
Fresh products

Origins
Brow Gels
Inglot eyeshadows

I'm open to other things so try me.


----------



## xiehan (Oct 21, 2012)

Hi all: I'm still desperately looking for the Mirenesse Lip Bomb in #2 (red) from this month's MyGlam/ipsy. Willing to trade my lip bomb in #4 (dark pink) as well as some extras to sweeten the deal. Trade list is in my signature. Thanks!


----------



## iashleycouture (Oct 21, 2012)

If anyone would like to trade feel free to message me US trades only please  

What I have to trade:   Lip Products:   
Sula Butterfly Kiss Lip Balm (Swatched On Hand)
CoverGirl Wet Slicks Amazement - No Care Bare (Swatched On Hand)
CoverGirl Wet Slicks Amazement - Freedom Of Peach (Swatched On Hand)
E.L.F Shimmer Gloss - New York City (New Unopened)
E.L.F HyperShine Gloss - Cherry Tart (New Unopened)
Nyx Lipstick - RoseBud (Swatched On Hand)

WetNWild Mega Slicks Lip Gloss - Bronze Berry (New Sealed)
Jane Sparkle Gloss (Myglam) (New Unopened)
Tokidoki Roulette Gloss Trio - Naturals (New Unopened)
City Lips  Lip Plumper Sample - LosangleLips (New Unopened)
J.R.Watkins Pepperment Lip Balm C
NYX Jumbo Lip Pencil in Narcisse - I would like to swap colors such as Iced Coffee, Soft Fuchsia and Pecan. Open to other nude/pinks as well. 
   Eye Products:   
Lash Card Sample
Murad Eye Lift Perfector sample packets (4)
   Face Products:   
3 Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint packets
Jurlique Radiance serum  sample packet
Jurlique Calendula Cream sample packet
Vitiva - Pro:Vitamin A &amp; Pro:Vitamin C Sample
Furlesse Elevens
Besame Crimson Rouge sample (New Unopened)
DDF Brightening Cleanser (New Unopened)
L'Occitane Shea Ultra Rich Face Cream &amp; Shea Fabulous Serum sample packet
Vichy Liftactiv Serum 10 sample packet
   Nail Products:   
2 Nail art wheels
Nailtiques Protein Nail Lacquer - Moscow (New Unopened)
Sula Paint &amp; Peel - Dark Red (New Unopened)
   Hair Products:   
Mineral sunscreen Sample packets
Nexxus Promend Shampoo/Conditioner/Leave-in Packets
Quidad - Heat &amp; Humidity Gel sample
     Misc Products: 

Myglam Bags - February, April, May, June 
Gillette Venus Proskin Razor Replacement Head (1 Sealed)
Atelier Cologne sample - Orange Sanguine
Made well.com code $25 off $75 or more
Show Stoppers Fashion Tape sample (2)
     What I'm Looking for:   Butter London Dodgy Burnett Butter London Gobsmacked Any brand of lip gloss / lip color (Ask me - no glitter gloss) Any Brand of Nail Polish (Ask me - Essie, Opi, Julep any really) Kiss Nail Dress Impress Press-On Manicure by Broadway Nails Physicians formula PH Powered Lip Gloss e.l.f. Studio Small Stipple Brush Global Goddess Beauty i Divine Eye Color - Darjeeling Global Goddess Beauty i Divine Eye Color - Shambala Julep Anne Color Club Mini Polishes from Birchbox Essie polishes from Birchbox Maybelline Baby Lips Balm Coastal Scents Mini eye shadows from Myglam Mirenesse Lip Bomb Glossy Lacquer Stain #4 Macadamia Natural Oil Argan Oil (For Hair) Beautyblender Balmi Lip Balm
Trade link in my sig  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tessak (Oct 21, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Oct 21, 2012)

All items are new unless specified otherwise.

*Travel Size*:

V Beaute Everyday Creme

Ulta Instant Nourish Facial Moisturizer

Clinique Dramatically Different Moisturizing Lotion

Dr. Lewinn by Kinerase Instant Dermal Wrinkle Filler daily treatment

VS Airbrush FX Face Primer 

Borghese B Gloss in Fiore

Murad Line Tamer

Redken Shine Brilliance 02

Jane Sparkle Gloss in Sparkle Pink

Make Up Forever Gloss Lab Shine Star collection ( light shimmery pink nude)

Hydroxatone 90 Second Wrinkle Reducer

Philosophy Miracle Worker

Hydroxatone Intensive Anti-Wrinkle Complex

Jurlique Moisture Replenishing Day Cream

Murad Essential C Day Moisture

Mario Badescu Seaweed Night cream

Bare Minerals Fairly Light Original Foundation

Dermalogica-Microfoliant Scrub

Coastal Scents set from myglam #7

MUFE Smokey Lash

Ahava Extreme Day Cream

Sisley Intense Anti-Aging Hydration (2)

caudalie Radiance Serum 

October Chevron MyGlam bag

Lip Venom

Venom Flash-Gold

Moon venom

Blue Venom

Vbeaute Eye never cream

Neutrogena Pure and free liquid daily sunblock spf 50

Clarins Delectable Self tanning mousse (2)

Dr Jart Water Fuse BB Cream (2)

The Porefessional (2)

Rose Hips Black Soap (Used once)

purlisse lip comfort

supergoop everyday spf 30

Neoceuticals oil control gel

Kiehls Ultra facial lotion

Josie Maran Argan Oil

hello flawless foundation in toasted beige

peter thomas roth max sheer all day moisture defense 

Too faced primed and poreless (2)

Laura Mercier Foundation primer

Miracle Skin Transformer in medium

Primed and poreless too faced bronze

cargo classic lip gloss in tobago

kate somerville protect spf 55 serum sunscreen

clinique pore refining solutions

MUFE lipstick in 36 (hot pink)

shisheido spf 60 face and body ultimate sunscreen

shisheido spf 55 face ultimate cream

benefit lipgloss in a bronzey peach color ( the name sticker fell off)

laura gellar spackle primer

bare minerals original in medium beige

murad acne and wrinkle reducer (3)

ddf ultra lite moisturizing dew

murad t zone refining gel

clean scene moisturizer

supergoof spf 30 everyday

lavanilla spt 40 sunscreen

auromere soap in vanilla (2)

auromere soap in sandalwood

herbaria soap in almond spice

spackle laura geller in bronze

burts bees peppermint shower soap

the new black polish in a dark blue ( from the spring collection)

staniac the balm

cha cha tint

posie tint (2)

*Full Size*:

Clinique Moisture Surge extended thirst relief 1oz

Studio Gear Complete Color in Cuddle Up- Swatched

Vincent Longo Duo Lip Pencil in Sangria and White Glimmer (swatched)

YBF Posing Plum Lip Liner (swatched)

Alima Pure Nourishing Lip Balm in Rhubarb (swatched)

Burtâ€™s Bees Tinted Lip Balm in Red Dahlia-Swatched

Loreal Youth Code Serum Intense (2)

Garnier Skin Renew Dark Spot Corrector (Used for a couple of nights so itâ€™s practically full)

Heidi Klum Shine Perfume .5 oz (spritzed once and one NIB)

Stila Eyeshadow Pan in Jade

Perfectly Posh VanillaMint Sparkle Liip Gloss

Bare Minerals Marvelous Moxie Lipgloss in Spark Plug

Sephora Eyeshadow in Paris Romance (Sparkly Dark Blue) swatched

Stila One Step Foundation in Warm-used once but was too dark

Age Rewind concealer in Neutralizer

Burt's bees lip balm in Red Dahlia

Mirenesse Lip Bomb in #4 (2)

Supergoop sunscreen everyday 30 spf (2)

Clean Scene spot treatment

a moisturizer for oily skin that I got from the loreal testing program. Used once and didn't like it.

voluminous false lashes

dermstore lip quench

smashbox lip enhancing gloss in pop

soya essence lip balm in black cherry

keeki lip shimmer in ooh la la

body shop bar soap in coconut

soya essence lip balm in island delight

essie polish in power clutch

zoya in dove (not sure if these are full size. they were the BB ones)

zoya in shay

sally hansen magnetic polish in redy response (used for one manicure)

sation nail laquer in off the record pink

the balm polish in i take my coffee matte and black

the balm polish in a case of the blues

*Packets/Foils*:

Murad Essential C Eye Cream

Lâ€™Oreal Age Perfect Hydra-Nutrition Daily Serum (2)

Exuviance Sheer Refining Fluid

Dr. CiLabo Aqua Collagen Gel Super Moisture (3)

Amore Pacific Natural Protector

Derma e Hyaluronic Acid Day Creme

Kellett Clarifying Acne Treatment

Dior One Essential Skin Boosting Super Serum

Clarins Extra Firming Age Control Lip and Contour

Boscia Vital Daily Moisturizer

Full of Promise Restoring Cream

Premier instant stretching mask 

zero oil origins moisturizer

shisheido spt 60 ultimate lotion

dr dennis gross alpha beta daily face peel steps 1 and 2

dr ci labo aqua collagen gel (4)

stila one step foundation in dark (6)

stila one ste[ in medium

amazing cosmetics anti aging face primer

elta md uv clear spf 46 sunscreen for acne prone skin

ddf daily matte (2)

clarins instant smooth self tanning mousse (2)

pores no more dr brandt pore refiner bronze

stila illuminating tinted moisturizer in shade 1 (2)

purminerals color correcting primer in neutral

Porefessional (3)

murad oil free sunblock spf 30 (3)

dr ci labo aqua in derm 

magic lumi primer

chanel long wear flawless fluid makeup in beige

garnier skin renew in light/medium and medium/deep

Wishlist:

Liqwd Products

Sunbeam

bronzers

anything for oily skin

clay masks

eyeko eyeliners

volumizing hair products

Julep polishes


----------



## CourtneyB (Oct 21, 2012)

Updated list! PM me if interested! =D

*Birchbox*

amika hair mask
Eye Rock Designer Liners

Lulu Organics Hair Powder, Lavender &amp; Clary Sage (5 grams)

*Ipsy*

Coastal Scents Eyeshadows Set Three (Maroon Berry, Flesh Tone, Caramel, Light Bronze - 0.07 oz) - PENDING

*FullSized Items *

Zoya Carey (X1 Mani) - PENDING

O.P.I Charged Up Cherry (X1 Mani - got in trade before realizing I have the same color in Essie!)

*Other Samples*

Smashbox Photo Finish Lid Primer (Mini - 0.5 mL/0.02 fl. oz.)

Benefit POREfessional (0.25 fl oz)

Benefit High Beam (sample size - will check exact size if interested)

Garnier Fructis Color Shield Shampoo and Conditioner (LARGE packets, 10ml/0.34FL oz each)

*Wishlist* - _I will easily take other things, but just in case you have these..._

Wei Golden Root Purifying Mud Mask

*DDF Brightening Cleanser*
Zoya products

Essie products


----------



## MeanWife (Oct 21, 2012)

I'd love to make larger trades, to save on shipping and get rid of some of this stash.

*BEWARE of Swaplifter eschwanda (Elizabeth in Florida)*

* *

What I have to OFFER: (_all items are new, never used or opened, unless otherwise stated_)

* *

*Sample Sized Items - Foils, 1-2 uses*
- Mustela baby cleansing gel

- Fekkai technician color care set (shampoo &amp; mask)

- Gud (by Burt's Bees) vanilla body lotion

- Lorac Face selfTANtalizer (x2)

- Tan Towel, self tan towelette for face/body

- NARS tinted moisurizer SPF 30 (medium)

- Comodynes self-tanning towlettes (x2)

- DHC Milky hair wax

- DHC Q10 color-correcting primer (1 beige, 1 apricot)

- Shu Uemura cleansing oil shampoo (.5oz, large for a foil)

- John Frieda full repair shampoo &amp; conditioner

- Wei to Go beauty pack: gelled oil cleanser (x2) &amp; ideal skin perfect finish (light)

- Jouer luminizing moisture tint (x2), colors: Pearl &amp; Golden

* *

*Deluxe Samples - travel size or multi use*

- Pantene Color Solutions shampoo, 1.7oz

- TREsemme Split End Remedy, shampoo and conditioner

- Nivea Extended Moisture lotion, 1oz

- Borghese moisurizer

- Twist Tie hair bands (pink)

- Twist Tie headband (purple - bright &amp; pastel)

- Bare Minerals foundation: light 1G matte (swatched once) &amp; brush included

- Bare Minerals foundation primer

- Living Proof Frizz nourishing styling cream

- Ojon volumizing shampoo

- Bamboo Color Care, fade-proof fluide

- Smashbox photo finish hydrating primer, .25oz tube (x3)

- Philosophy Miracle Worker anti-aging eye cream (x2)

- Urban Decay 24/7 eyeliners, travel size: Zero (lighter black), Perversion (deep black)

- Sugar lip treatment (balm) spf 15, clear

- Lancome Hypnose Drama Mascara in excessive black

- Orofluido hair oil, 5ml glass tube

- Pequi Oil treatment, 0.5oz

- Jouer lip gloss x 2, colors: Mimosa &amp; Mirage

- Jouer lip enhancer

- Chantecaille lip gloss, color: charm

- Carol's Daughter split end sealer, 0.38oz pump tube

 

*Perfume Samples - Glass tubes*

- Gioegio Armani: Acqua Di Gio

- Harvey Prince: Ageless

- Dolce &amp; Gabbana: The one gentleman

- Philosophy: Love Sweet Love

- Gucci: Flora

- Cartier: Baiser Vole

- Hanae Mori paris (x3)

- Dragon Fruit roll on perfume oil

- Bvlgari: Omnia Crystalline

- Bvlgari: Mon Jasmin Noir

* *

*Full Size Items*

- Philosophy Divine Illumination, skin luminizer

- Philosophy Supernatural coloring book (2 lip gloss, 2 shadow, 3 blush)

- Philosophy the color of grace palette (2 lip gloss, 2 shadow, 1 illuminator, 1 blush, 1 shimmering face powder)

- Philosophy Angel Kiss lip gloss; color: pretty please

- Philosophy Shimmering face powder

- Jane lip gloss, color: sparkle pink

- Mirabella eye shadow pot, color: 36 semiformal

- Mirenesse Lip Bomb lip color/gloss, color 9

- Be a Bombshell eyeliner pen, color: onyx

- Bausch &amp; Lomb Bio True multipurpose solution, 4oz

- Nad's facial wax strips, box of 24 (used 2)

- Roc deep wrinkle night cream, 1.1 oz

- Dermstore Lip Quench

- NYX Lipstick: Power

- Bumble &amp; Bumble FREEstyle card: free blow out or updo at participating salon

- Nailtiques: Moscow (bright red)

- Nail Bling: silver with pink hearts

- Birchbox ear buds, pink/blue

- Ulta travel make-up kit: 38 eyeshadows (swatched a few, most untouched), 8 lip color, 2 bronzers, 1 med powder, 1 blush, purple case)

- Make-up Bags: MyGlam March flowers, Feb hearts, April metallic pink, Gold clutch,  black, black/white zigzag, Jane Iredale gold bag, Authentic COACH bag, purchased personally from the Coach store (perfect condition outside, some liner marks inside), sephora Silver alligator

- MyGlam brushes (never tested, still in plastic): concealer &amp; liner 

*My Wishlist* (please be new, unused, unless specified):
 

- Fresh Sugar tinted lip treatment (not clear, any color)                                               

- Philosophy moisturizers                

- Ole Henrickson     

- Juice Beauty  apple peel                                                              

- Redness reducer    

- Acne spot treatment

- Facial peels or masks

- Nail polish: Essie or Zoya, high end brand top/base coats (slightly used OK) 

- Urban Decay liner (brown)

- Eye shadow palette - Kat Von D, UD, or Stila                             

- Open to other suggestions, especially high-end skin care and neutral/natural make-up colors

*Also willing to sell pieces or trade for gift cards*


----------



## lovepink (Oct 21, 2012)

*Updated 10/21/12 new items in pink below*

All items are new/unopened unused unless noted.  If you would like to see pictures please let me know. Shipping to US only.

*Birchbox*


Stila 10-in-01 HD Beauty Balm, Stay All Day Foundation and Stay All Day Concealer Sampler Card (light color)

*Cravebox*


Pureistics Totally Ageless Intestive Eye Treatment 0.5 fl oz 15ml 

*My Glam*


All Belle Red Wedding Lashes 

Eclos Anti Aging Regenerative Cream .25 fl oz 7ml 

X Out: Shine Control 0.75 fl oz 20ml 

*Glossybox*


A Perfume Organic in Urban Organic (vial about half full, was received that way) 

*Misc*


Benefit Badgal Lash Mascara 0.3 oz 8.5g 
Diane by Diane Von Furstenberg Perfume w/card 0.04 fl oz 1.2ml


Essence 2 in 1 Kajal pencil 10 sweet &amp; heart 0.04 oz 1.2g
Essie Nail Polish Mini from the Spring Collection in Red Nouveau .67 fl oz 20ml 
Essie Nail Polish Mini from the Spring Collection in Tart Deco .67 fl oz 20ml

Essie Nail Polish Mini from the Wedding Collection in Main Squeeze .67 fl oz 20ml
Essie Nail Polish Mini from the Wedding Collection in Show Me the Ring .67 fl oz 20ml
Essie Nail Polish Mini from the Wedding Collection in Walk Down the Aisle .67 fl oz 20ml

Exuviance SkinRise Bionic Tonic 0.05 fl oz (*Ulta*) 
Exuviance Restorative Complex 0.07 fl oz (*Ulta)*

StriVectin Power Serum for Wrinkles 0.03 fl oz 1ml (*Ulta*)
The Body Shop White Musk Eau de Toilette .33 fl oz 10ml

Pink and Purple satin wrislet with white "stars" 


*Wish List*

I like eye shadows, eye liners, mascara, lip products, makeup remover and nail polish.  I am still looking for my HG mascara and I like to try new stuff!  I don't have anything particular in mind so you can always ask!

Thank you


----------



## pobox607 (Oct 21, 2012)

​Please note that I can only ship within the United States at this time. All items are new and unopened, unless otherwise noted. I prefer trades of 2-3+ items, but will consider other trades. Please let me know if you have any questions. Looking forward to some great trades! ITEMS FOR TRADE *Anastasia Beverly Hills* Clear Brow Gel, 0.085 fl. oz. *Biolage* Exquisite Oil, .16 fl. oz. *Bliss* Triple Oxygen+C Energizing Cream, .5 fl. oz. *Boscia* Green Tea Blotting Linens, 25 Sheets *Caswell-Massey* Almond &amp; Aloe Hand &amp; Body Emulsion (x2), .17 fl. oz. (packet) *Comodynes Urban Cosmetics* Self Tanning Intensive &amp; Uniform Color Towelette (x2) *Dr. Jart+ * water fuse BB Beauty Balm, 0.33 fl. oz. *ELLIS FAAS* Glazed Lips L302, .095 fl. oz. *Face Stockholm* Nail Polish in Hello Merlot for J Crew *Face Stockholm* Nail Polish in Top Ten for J Crew *First Aid Beauty* 5 in 1 Eye Cream, 0.03 oz *Givenchy* Ange Ou Demon Le Secret Eau De Parfum Intense, .03 fl oz spray *Givenchy* Play Eau De Toilette, .03 fl oz spray *Gorgeous Cosmetics* Base Perfect Liquid Foundation 2N-BP, packet sample (no size listed on sample) *Jane Iredale* Tantasia, sample tube from sample society (no size amount listed) *Jouer* Lip Gloss in Peony, 0.06 fl oz *Jouer* Luminizing Moisture Tint In Bronzed, 0.17 fl. oz. *Jouer* Luminizing Moisture Tint In Golden, 0.07 fl. oz. *Jouer* Luminizing Moisture Tint In Opal, 0.03 fl. oz. *Jouer* Luminizing Moisture Tint In Pearl, 0.03 fl. oz. *L'Occitane en Provence* Divine Cream, 0.03 oz packet *Malin+Goetz* Vitamin E Face Moisturizer, .04 fl oz packet *MISSHA* M Perfect Cover BB Cream no. 21, 50 ml *Ole Henriksen* Truth Serum Collagen Booster, 0.5 fl. oz. *Sebastian* Color Ignite Multi Tone Conditioner, 1.65 oz. *Sebastian* Color Ignite Multi Tone Shampoo, 1.7 fl. oz. *Senna* Lip Gloss in Double Dipped, 0.34 oz. *Sephora* Instant Moisturizer, 0.169 fl. oz. *Smashbox* Photo Finish Hydrating oil-free Foundation Primer, 0.25 fl. oz. *StriVectin-SD* Power Serum for Wrinkles, 0.03 fl oz packet *theBalm* Staniac, 0.04 fl. oz. *Touch in SOL* Feel like Honey Moon Skin Base, 1.06 fl. oz. *Urban Decay* Complexion Primer Potion, .17 fl. oz. WISHLIST *Amika Ophlica* Nourishing Hair Mask *Arcona * Cranberry Toner *Caudalie* Lip Conditioner *Caudalie* Vinoperfect Cell Renewal Night Cream *CellCeuticals * Extremely Gentle Skin Cleanser *Dermologica* Daily Microfoliant *EVE LOM *Cleanser *EVE LOM *Muslin Cloths *Eyeko* Skinny Liquid Eyeliner in Black *Karuna* Hydrating Treatment Mask *Kiehl's* Rosa Arctica Eye Cream *Marvis* Toothpaste *Mox Botanicals* Lip Butter *OROFLUIDO* Elixir *Sisley-Paris* Hydra Globa Intense Anti-Aging Hydration


----------



## BagLady (Oct 21, 2012)

*Updated 10/21*

Edit: Really looking to trade the Mirenesse Lip Bomb in #4 for the Lip Bomb in #2 (red). 

I will ship w/delivery confirmation and ask for the same in return. Shipping in the US only.

I'll only trade Foil packets and perfume samples as part of a multi item trade. Thanks

*Makeup:*


EyeRock Designer Liner Tapes (open package but new)
Clinique quickliner in intense chocolate 

Mai Couture Blushing Papier in Sunset Blvd (50sheets)

NYX Roll On Shimmer in Salmon (swatched once) _ _ 

Lorac  Eyeshadow Trio (swatched once or twice) *Added 10/21* 
Clinique Color Surge Eyeshadow Duo Daybreak &amp; matte brown *Added 10/21*

Clinique Color Surge Eyeshadow Duo(twilight mauve/brandied plum) / Blush (Smoldering Plum) swatched once *Added 10/21*

Clinique Color Surge Eyeshadow Duo (butter pecan) / Blush (sunset glow) swatched once *Added 10/21 *


*Nails:*


Deborah Lippman Private Dancer _***May be picky_ 

Zoya Meg (used once)
Circus by Andrea Tightrope (swatched on 1 finger) *Added 9/30* 
Julep Quick Dry Drops* Added 10/10*


*Skin:*


Borghese Restorative Hydrating Mask (1oz)

BareMinerals Purifying Facial Cleanser (.23oz)
Kate Exfolikate (1oz) pack

pur-lisse pur-lip comfort (.5oz)
By Terry Creme de Rose Soin Nutri-Lift Reconfortant (.14oz) 
DermStore Lip Quench (.21oz) open but never used  
DermaDoctor KP Duty priming serum(.06oz)&amp;moisturizing therapy for dry skin(.1oz) (1pk ea) 

Smashbox PhotoFinish Hydrating  Oil-Free Primer (.25oz) 
Smashbox PhotoFinish Oil-Free Primer (.25oz) 
Murad Skin Perfecting Primer (.17oz) 
Ahava Purifying Mud Mask (.9oz) (2tubes) 

MyGlam January Makeup Bag Only 
MyGlam February Makeup Bag Only 
MyGlam August Makeup Bag Only

Juice Beauty Green Apple Moisturizer SPF15 .5oz (used once)
Clarisonic Gentle Hydro Cleanser 1oz 
Clinique Dramatically Different Moisturizing Lotion (1oz) 
Boscia BB Cream (1 packet)
Boscia Purifying Cleansing Gel/Oil Free Daily Hydration (1pk ea) 
Nastassja Skin Enzyme Facial Peel  (.25oz) *Added 10/20* 

*Perfume:*


Harvey Prince Hello (sample spray) 
Harvey Prince Ageless (sample spray) 
Bond No.9 ChinaTown (sample vial) 
Dolce &amp; Gabbana Light Blue (sample vial) 
Flora by Gucci (sample vial) 
Love Sweet Love (sample vial) 
Viva la Juicy (2 sample sprays) 
Lucy B Perfume Oil Duo (BB samples) *Added 10/20* 

*Hair:*


Alterna UV+ Fade Proof Fluide (.25oz)

Nume HydroPunch Conditioner (.67oz)
Shu UemuraEssence Absolue Oil Sample (used once or twice) 
Macadamia Oil Healing Oil Treatment (1oz) 
Lulu Lavender &amp; Sage Hair Powder (sample from BB) *Added 10/21* 

*Misc: *


Aveeno Mineral Block SPF30 Lotion (3oz)
Borghese Body Creme (1oz)

Comodynes HydraTanning Face Moisturizing Glow (2packs)
Comodynes Self-Tanning intensive &amp; uniform color (2packs)
Nuxe Multi usage Dry Oil (.33oz)
ColorScience Pro loose mineral travel puff (.035oz) 

FAB Smooth Shave Cream (2oz)
Alessandro Pedix Feet (1oz) 
Bath &amp; Body Works Sweet Pea Shower Gel (3oz) *Added 10/20* 

*Wishlist:*


Eyeko Skinny Eyeliner
OCC Lip Tars
Beautyblender
Karuna Hydrating Mask
Eve Lom Muslin Cloth

Wen Products

Orly Galaxy Girl
OPI Red

Ralph Lauren Romance (sample or mini)
Givenchy Very Irresistable (sample or mini)

Perfekt products
Fresh products

Origins
Brow Gels
Inglot eyeshadows

I'm open to other things so try me.


----------



## sleepykat (Oct 22, 2012)

Updated below


----------



## MomoSmileyFaces (Oct 22, 2012)

~What I Can Offer~

Items I Can Get Any Amount Of or Color You Want-

Hard Candy Tinted Lip Balms

Wet N' Wild Eyeshadow Trios

Maybelline New York Baby Lips

Wet n' Wild Coloricon Eyeliners

Maybelline Color Tattoo By Eyestudio

L'Oreal Paris Infallible Lipsticks

Maybelline Dream Bouncy Blushes

E.l.f Eye Shadow Applicators Sponge Tip

Smackers Lip Balms

Revlon Products

e.l.f Products

Most of any drugstore beauty items

Most of any Bath and Body Works items

Samples-

Lancome Tent Idole Ultra 24h - .034 Fl. Oz. / 1mL

L'Oreal Paris Youth Code Serum Corrector â€“ Size not specified

Full Sized Items I Can Offer-

Revlon Super Lustrous in Mulled Cider

Estee Lauder Blush All Day in Desert

Lancome Color Design in The New Pink Sheen

Lancome Color Design in All Done Up Cream

Clinique Moisture Surge Lipstick in Whimsy

Clinique Sheer Powder Blusher in Lucky Cover

Revlon Super Lustrous Lipstick in Chocolate Velvet

Avon Smoldering Pastels in Fairy

Avon Professional Eyeshadow in Ice Shimmer with mirror

Lancome Juicy Tubes Gloss in Fruity Pop

Lancome Color Design Eyeshadow Quad ( Makeover, Daylight, Trendy, and Volcano)

~What I Am Looking For~

Makeup Palettes (Blush, Eyeshadow, Lips)

Lip Balms

Lip Glosses

Lipsticks (Corals, Pinks and Nudes are my favorites)

Natural Toned Eyeshadows

Pastel Eyeshadows

Bronzers

Blushes

Never Used Mascaras

Liquid Eyeliners

Pencil Eyeliners

Jumbo Stick Eyeliners

Cream Eyeshadows

Brow Pencils, Powders and Mascaras

Acne Body Wash

Bathbombs

Sculpting Clay for Curly Hair

Any products for natural curls

Mud Masks

Self Tanners

Organic Soap

False Eyelashes

Eyelash Holders

Beauty Books

Magazines ( NOT OFFERED IN NC,USA )

Makeup Bags

If you want to do a drugstore swap where we both buy each other all of the items shipped then we need to make a limit under $50. Please let me know ahead of time your wish-list from the drugstore. I will try to get as many items as possible under or equal to limit. 

Thanks~ 

Treasure


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 22, 2012)

_




__All of my items are un-used unless otherwise specified! I will always provide a tracking number with my packages. _

*Hair Products:*


*Miss Jessie's Pillow Soft Curls *- _8.5 fl. oz./250 ml full size._ 
*Towel Dry Creme Styler *- _0.5 fl. oz./14 ml sample size. _


*Nail Polish:*


*ULTA Nail Polish in Red Carpet Red *- _full size. _ 
*ULTA Nail Polish in Freshwater Pearl* _- full size. _

*ULTA Nail Polish in Peach Parfait*_ - full size. _


*Lip Products:*


*Borghese B Gloss Lip Gloss in Fiore* _- 0.16 fl. oz. sample size received in September 2012 Sample Society. _ 
*Jouer Lip Gloss in Tender *- _0.06 fl. oz./2ml sample size. _

*Jouer Lip Gloss in Peony *- _0.06 fl. oz./2ml sample size. _

*Jane Sparkle Gloss in Sparkle Pink *- _0.2 fl. oz./6ml sample size received in September MyGlam bag. Sample did not come full to the brim, contents seemed to have settled at an angle. _

*Model Co. Lip Duo Lipstick in Dusk and Ultra Shine Gloss in Striptease *_- Full size received in October Glossybox._


*Eye Products:*


*Maybelline Color Tattoo by Eyestudio Eyeshadow in 30 Pomegranate Punk *- _0.14 oz/4 g full size swiped once with a brush very lightly. _ 
*Be a Bombshell Eyeliner *_- From MyGlam/Ipsy October 2012 bag._

*Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner in Black *_- Full size from August 2012 Birchbox._


*Body Products:*


*dirt Purify + Glow Salt Scrub *- _0_._05 oz/15ml (Jar arrived settled during shipping at an angle. None was used, but the jar is not full to the brim). _ 
*Jane Iredale Tantasia Self Tanner Deluxe *- _Deluxe sample from October 2012 Sample Society._


*Perfume: *


*Pink Sugar Eau de Toilette *- _3.4 fl. oz./100 ml received a sample of this in my Beauty Army box and impulsively purchase both the full size perfume and hair perfume. After one spray realized it was too strong for me. Bottle has been sprayed once. _ 
*Pink Sugar Hair Perfume *- _3.38 fl. oz./100 ml see above. Sprayed 2-3 times. Cap is cracked as shown in photo from trying to get all of the sticky tape off of it when it arrived. _


*Miscellaneous: *


*Quirky Cordies Desktop Cord Clips and Anchor *_- received in July 2012 Birchbox Man. _ 
*Rumba Time VanDam GO Watch*_- received in September 2012 Birchbox Man. . _


**~*~wish list~*~**


_Perfume_ 
_Lipstick, balms, stains (no glosses!)_

_Brow pencils_

_Nail polish, Circus Polish from MyGlam in Ringmaster_

_Hair oils and treatments_

_Shampoos &amp; Conditioners_

_Any Men's Samples_

_Ties, boxers, and t-shirts from Birchbox Man Size Medium_

_Mirenesse Lip Bomb in #2 (Red) (from MyGlam October 2012)_


----------



## Cathie (Oct 22, 2012)

Does anyone have any DDF or Mary Lou manizer  they might want to trade? Im running out of things to trade(Come on November boxes!!) but I dont mind trading gift cards!


----------



## aerofish (Oct 22, 2012)

I wish I had known people traded earlier, as I used to just throw out the stuff I wasn't going to use! Whoops.

*All items are new &amp; unused unless otherwise noted:*

*Nails-*
Color Club nail polish "Put a Pin In It"
Milani Nail Art polish (white) - full size
Sally Hanson Salon Effects strips "Stripe Tease"
Sephora by OPI "Gleek Out" - full size
Burts Bees - small tin of Lemon Butter Cuticle Cream

*Soaps/Cleaners-*
Caldrea Hand Soap (two samples)

*Makeup-*
The Balm "What's Your Type?" mascara

*Lips-*
Fresh "Sugar Lip Treatment"
Mirenesse Lip Bomb #9 - lip gloss (full size)

*Perfume -*
Lady Gaga "Fame"
Marc Jacobs Daisy - full size rollerball (used just a couple times, decided the scent wasn't for me)

The following perfume was removed from the card and tested once or twice:
Dolce &amp; Gabbana "Light Blue"
Bvlgari "Jasmin Noir"
ChloÃ© eau de parfum


*Wanted:*

Nailpolishes!

Vasanti BrightenUp
DDF Brightening Cleanser
Kiehl's Rosa Arctica Eye Cream (any Kiehl's, really)
Kiehl's Aromatic Blends: Orange Flower &amp; Lychee - Liquid Body Cleanser
SHU UEMURA Moisture Velvet Nourishing Treatment (any Shu Uemura, really)
Algenist products
Harvey Prince lavender pumpkin perfume


----------



## Lisa N (Oct 22, 2012)

I have quite a bit up for trade.  I don't have a problem sending first.  I'll send with a DC# if you REQUEST. If you want a DC, it will take me a couple days to get to the post office. I'm only shipping to the US at this time.While I'm normally pretty picky, I'm trying to clear out my stash since we'll be moving and the less stuff to bring with the better, so I'm up for multiple item swaps.  If we can't work out a trade this time around no hard feelings



  It may take me a day or 2 to reply during the week. Thanks for looking!


*Twistbands, I made these. I have purchased a bunch from Twistband, when I held them side by side I couldn't tell which were the ones I made or the the ones I bought.  * 

*Befine night cream - 15ml* 
*Clarisonic gentle hydro cleanser 1oz*

*Fresh high noon fresh face glow - .17oz*

*Neutrogena healthy skin brightening eye perfector in light - Full size*

*Mally high shine liquid lip color - Full size*

*Ojon instant restorative hair serum, .07oz*


*Lumene firming night cream .5oz* 
*Jane Iredale tantasia, no size on tube, maybe .25oz?*

*Neutrogena Ultra Sheer dry touch sun block spf 70 1oz*


*Neutrogena visibly bright daily facial cleanser .5oz* 
*Philosophy here comes the sun .4oz*

*Pantene color preserve shine conditioner 1.7oz*

*Nivea extended moisture lotion 1oz*

*Aveeno daily moisturizing body wash 2oz*

*Olay regenerist wrinkle revolution complex .23oz*

*YBF  eyeliner in plum noir with built in sharpener - Full size*

*Olie 004 huile moderne hydrating oil 5ml but looks to be a bit less, never used though*

*Aveda Damage Remedy - Shampoo, cond, and daily repair .34oz each*

*Redken All Soft Argan-6Oil .16oz*

*Shea Terra Black Seed &amp; Propolis Holistic Skin Care Bar*

*Covergirl &amp; Olay pressed powder in Fair/Light*

*Garnier Skin Renew Anti Sun Damage - spf 28 - Full size*

*Shea Terra Tamanu Face &amp; Body Oil sample vial*

*Shea Terra Yangu Oil sample vial*

*Shea Terra African Black Soap packet*

*Olay Pro X Deep Wrinkle Treatment - 1oz NBTT*

*Cellceuticals eye serum - .5oz - NBTT*

*Josie Maran 100% pure argan oil 5ml*

*Covergirl &amp; Olay tone rehab 2 in 1 foundation color buff beige full size*

*VMV Hypoallergenics Amanda face cover .18oz x 2*

*Pur 4 in 1 tinited moisturizer in light .3oz*

*Lift Lab skin regenerator*

*SkinCeuticals Phloretin CF tiny bottle with dropper*

*Whish body butter in pomegranate - seal taken off to smell, but never used*

*Skinceuticals Sheer Physical UV Defense spf 50*

*21 Drops De-Stress - little vial from Beauty Sage, about 1/2 full x 2*




Perfume samples:


*Memoire liquide  Vacanes Liquide* 
*Memoire liquide Soliel Liquide*

*Oscar de la Renta live in love, opened to smell but never used, again 95% full*

*Juliette has a gun calamity j*

*Juliette has a gun midnight oud*


*A Perfume Organic - Urban Organic - I have 4, all new but half full* 
*Victoria's Secret Seduction Dark Orchid mini (very mini) rollerball*

*Harvey Prince Eau Flirt*


Nail Polish:


*essie Braziliant - Brand New* 
*Nicole Make U Smile - Brand New*

*essie Lady Like - Brand New*


Card/foil packets of the following:


*Dr. Ci Labo starter kit x 2 (approx 12 packets in each)* 
*Benefit Hello Flawless in Petal and Champagne*

*Oribe Shampoo and Conditioner for Beautiful Color*

*Jouer LMT in Glow and Bronzed - 2 packets each*

*Per-fekt lip perfection gel in Melrose x 2*

*Garnier Fructis Fortifying shampoo and conditioner*

*Garnier Fructis Fall Fight shampoo and conditioner*

*Garnier Fructis Sleek and Shine shampoo and conditioner*

*Tili bag*

*Diamond Wipes Sunscreen Wipe - 1 wipe*


Benefit, philosophy, pureology, and Aveda are my first choices, oh and products with SPF. One love organics are my number 1.  From the Sept Birchbox I'm looking for the Jouer MMT (color Nude), 21 Drops, and WEI to go (med).  From Oct, Sprout balm, Mox balm, Lucy B rollerball, Illume candle.


----------



## lovepink (Oct 22, 2012)

*Updated 10/22/12 new items in pink below*

All items are new/unopened unused unless noted.  If you would like to see pictures please let me know. Shipping to US only.

*Birchbox*


Stila 10-in-01 HD Beauty Balm, Stay All Day Foundation and Stay All Day Concealer Sampler Card (light color)x2 

*Cravebox*


Pureistics Totally Ageless Intestive Eye Treatment 0.5 fl oz 15ml 

*My Glam*


All Belle Red Wedding Lashes 

Eclos Anti Aging Regenerative Cream .25 fl oz 7ml 

X Out: Shine Control 0.75 fl oz 20ml 

*Glossybox*


A Perfume Organic in Urban Organic (vial about half full, was received that way) 

*Misc*


Benefit Badgal Lash Mascara 0.3 oz 8.5g 
Caudalie Premier Cru La Creme The cream 0.06fl oz 2ml

Diane by Diane Von Furstenberg Perfume w/card 0.04 fl oz 1.2ml


Essence 2 in 1 Kajal pencil 10 sweet &amp; heart 0.04 oz 1.2g
Essie Nail Polish Mini from the Spring Collection in Red Nouveau .67 fl oz 20ml 
Essie Nail Polish Mini from the Spring Collection in Tart Deco .67 fl oz 20ml

Essie Nail Polish Mini from the Wedding Collection in Main Squeeze .67 fl oz 20ml
Essie Nail Polish Mini from the Wedding Collection in Show Me the Ring .67 fl oz 20ml
Essie Nail Polish Mini from the Wedding Collection in Walk Down the Aisle .67 fl oz 20ml

Exuviance SkinRise Bionic Tonic 0.05 fl oz (*Ulta*) 
Exuviance Restorative Complex 0.07 fl oz (*Ulta)*

StriVectin Power Serum for Wrinkles 0.03 fl oz 1ml (*Ulta*)
The Body Shop White Musk Eau de Toilette .33 fl oz 10ml

Pink and Purple satin wrislet with white "stars" 


*Wish List*

I like eye shadows, eye liners, mascara, lip products, makeup remover and nail polish.  I am still looking for my HG mascara and I like to try new stuff!  I don't have anything particular in mind so you can always ask!

Thank you


----------



## BagLady (Oct 22, 2012)

*Updated/Edited 10/22*

Really looking to trade the Mirenesse Lip Bomb in #4 for the Lip Bomb in #2 (red). 

I will ship w/delivery confirmation and ask for the same in return. Shipping in the US only.

I'll only trade Foil packets and perfume samples as part of a multi item trade. Thanks

*Makeup:*


EyeRock Designer Liner Tapes (open package but new)
Clinique quickliner in intense chocolate 

Mai Couture Blushing Papier in Sunset Blvd (50sheets) 

NYX Roll On Shimmer in Salmon (swatched once) _ _ 

Lorac  Eyeshadow Trio (swatched once or twice) *Added 10/21* 
Clinique Color Surge Eyeshadow Duo Daybreak &amp; matte brown *Added 10/21*

Clinique Color Surge Eyeshadow Duo(twilight mauve/brandied plum) / Blush (Smoldering Plum) swatched once *Added 10/21*

Clinique Color Surge Eyeshadow Duo (butter pecan) / Blush (sunset glow) swatched once *Added 10/21 *

BareMinerals (Loose) Eyeshadow in Oz (used a few times) *Added 10/22*

BareMinerals (Loose) Eyeshadow in Metallic Lavender (used once or twice) *Added 10/22*

BareMinerals (Loose Eyeshadow) in Smoky Sequins (used once or twice) *Added 10/22*

MAC Surf Baby Studio Careblend in Gold Go Lightly *Added 10/22 *

MAC Venomous Villains Her Own Devices Beauty Powder *Added 10/22 *

MAC Wonder Woman Amazon Princess Blush (swatched once) *Added 10/22 *


*Nails:*


Deborah Lippman Private Dancer _***May be picky_ 

Zoya Meg (used once)
Circus by Andrea Tightrope (swatched on 1 finger) 
Julep Quick Dry Drops* Added 10/10* 

*Skin:*


Borghese Restorative Hydrating Mask (1oz)

BareMinerals Purifying Facial Cleanser (.23oz)
Kate Exfolikate (1oz) pack

pur-lisse pur-lip comfort (.5oz)
By Terry Creme de Rose Soin Nutri-Lift Reconfortant (.14oz) 
DermStore Lip Quench (.21oz) open but never used  
DermaDoctor KP Duty priming serum(.06oz)&amp;moisturizing therapy for dry skin(.1oz) (1pk ea) 

Smashbox PhotoFinish Hydrating  Oil-Free Primer (.25oz) 
Smashbox PhotoFinish Oil-Free Primer (.25oz) 
Murad Skin Perfecting Primer (.17oz) 
Ahava Purifying Mud Mask (.9oz) (2tubes) 

MyGlam January Makeup Bag Only 
MyGlam February Makeup Bag Only 
MyGlam August Makeup Bag Only

Juice Beauty Green Apple Moisturizer SPF15 .5oz (used once)
Clarisonic Gentle Hydro Cleanser 1oz 
Clinique Dramatically Different Moisturizing Lotion (1oz) 
Boscia BB Cream (1 packet)
Boscia Purifying Cleansing Gel/Oil Free Daily Hydration (1pk ea) 
Nastassja Skin Enzyme Facial Peel  (.25oz) *Added 10/20* 
Cellceuticals Extremely Gentle Cleanser (2oz) *Added 10/22*

Kiehl's Ultra Facial Cleanser (5oz) *Added 10/22*


*Perfume:*


Harvey Prince Hello (sample spray) 
Harvey Prince Ageless (sample spray) 
Bond No.9 ChinaTown (sample vial) 
Dolce &amp; Gabbana Light Blue (sample vial) 
Flora by Gucci (sample vial) 
Love Sweet Love (sample vial) 
Viva la Juicy (2 sample sprays) 
Lucy B Perfume Oil Duo (BB samples) *Added 10/20* 

*Hair:*


Alterna UV+ Fade Proof Fluide (.25oz)

Nume HydroPunch Conditioner (.67oz) 
Shu UemuraEssence Absolue Oil Sample (used once or twice) 
Macadamia Oil Healing Oil Treatment (1oz) 

*Misc: *


Aveeno Mineral Block SPF30 Lotion (3oz)
Borghese Body Creme (1oz)

Comodynes HydraTanning Face Moisturizing Glow (2packs)
Comodynes Self-Tanning intensive &amp; uniform color (2packs)
Nuxe Multi usage Dry Oil (.33oz)
ColorScience Pro loose mineral travel puff (.035oz) 

FAB Smooth Shave Cream (2oz)
Alessandro Pedix Feet (1oz) 
Bath &amp; Body Works Sweet Pea Shower Gel (3oz) *Added 10/20* 

*Wishlist:*


Eyeko Skinny Eyeliner
Liqwd Volumizing Catalyst
OCC Lip Tars
Beautyblender
Karuna Hydrating Mask
Eve Lom Muslin Cloth

Wen Products

Orly Galaxy Girl
OPI Red

Ralph Lauren Romance (sample or mini)
Givenchy Very Irresistable (sample or mini)

Perfekt products
Fresh products

Brow Gels
Inglot eyeshadows

I'm open to other things so try me.


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Oct 23, 2012)

All the items are new and never used unless otherwise noted.

- Smashbox Photo Finish Primer in original 0.25oz

- Lorac Tantalizer Deep Body Bronzing Luminizer 0.4oz

- Pixi Nail Polish in Fresh Red

- Neutrogena makeup remover cleansing towelettes (travel size packet of 7 towelettes)

- Sephora Outrageous Volume Mascara in Ultra Black (travel size 0.06oz)

- Ouidad Climate Control Heat and Humidity Gel large foil packet 0.27oz

- First Aid Beauty Face Cleanser foil packet 0.06oz

- Peter Thomas Roth Anti-Aging Cleansing Gel foil packet

- Mini Glass Roller Ball Refillable Perfume Bottle holds 3.5ml comes with pipette to aid in transfer of perfume (transfer your sample perfumes and make them usable!)

- Dr. Jart Water Fuse BB Cream (BB sample)

- Glossybox Blush Brush

- Showstoppers Tape (BB sample)

- Bath and Body Works Body Lotion in Cashmere Glow 3oz

- Living Proof Prime Style Extender large foil packet 0.33oz



Wishlist:
Ellis Faas L305
Juice Beauty Green Apple Moisturizer SPF15
Ole Henricksen Truth Serum
Baggu Bags
DDF Brightening Cleanser
theBalm Mary Lou Manizer

Juliette has a gun not a perfume

Juicy Couture Viva La Fleur

I'm open to lots of other items!


----------



## sleepykat (Oct 23, 2012)

Updated below


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 23, 2012)

I am looking to trade my 4.5 oz DDF Brightening Cleanser from my October Birchbox for a Mary Loumanizer sample also from the October Birchbox and a Vasanti Brighten Up sample from the September Birchbox. If you have both, please PM me. Full trade list in my signature.


----------



## lady41 (Oct 23, 2012)

color club polish in tweet me​ color club polish rose gold (used once)​ sephora outrageous dramatic volume mascera (deluxe sample tube)​ D&amp;G perfume sample 3 L'impe'ratrice​ clarins ecran multi-protection spf 40 (deluxe sample tube)​ 
nume hydro punch shampoo sample 
skyn iceland hydro cool firming eye gels

kate spade twirl sample

laroche-posay rasalliac ar intense sample tube for rosacea plus a 10 dollar off coupon for product

jane sparkle gloss in sparkle pink (myglam)

*whish pomegrante body butter 1 oz*

black onyx eyeliner from this months ipsy
*Sephora instant moisturizer deluxe sample tubesX2*

*s**mashbox photo finish primer .25 oz. x1*

*Lancome hypnose drama mascare deluxe sample tube*

*Lift lab lift and moisturize daily cream deluxe sample x2 (beautysage box)*

*21 drops de-stress drops small glass sample vial x2 (beautysage)*

*a perfume organic in urban organic glass sample vial (beautysage)*

*suntegrity facesunscreen and primer spf 30 3 foil packs (beautysage)*

*VMV hypoallergenics armada facecover spf 30 deluxe sample X2 (beautysage)*

*Shea Terra rose hips black soap deep pore facial cleanser (beautysage) (wishlist only)*

*Impress press on manicure in velvet rope*

*color club polish in disco nap*

*stantic tint*

*supergoop sunscreen (2 foil packetts)*

*wishlist*

Jane Iredale!!!!!
Vasanti brighten up
*Shu Uemura hair products*

*amika hair oil*

shea terra whipped body butters!!
*Whish shave cream*

EveLom cleanser
*try me*​


----------



## Brenda Barrett (Oct 23, 2012)

I am new at the trading but REALLY want to get the OC8 gel that was in the September Glossy Box. I received the Koh Gen Do product. I would be happy to trade this or possibly I can go through my other Beauty Box items that someone may be interested in.

Thanks so much!


----------



## angiepang1e (Oct 23, 2012)

Joanna Vargas Daily Serum (Oct BB, 5 mL)
Marie Veronique Organics Body Oil (Oct BB, small glass vial)

Heidi Klum Shine Perfume (0.5 oz, CEW Beauty Box)

TheBalm Time Balm Rose Face Cleanser (full size, 6 oz)
TheBalm Time Balm Cranberry Invigorating Eye Cream (full size, 1.7 oz)
TheBalm Time Balm Vanilla Oil Absorbing Face Moisturizer (full size, 1.52 oz)

Victoria's Secret Very Sexy Diamond Eye Shimmer in Emerald (full size, used once - put tape on the sifter)
Victoria's Secret Very Sexy Diamond Eye Shimmer in Vivid (full size, used once - put tape on the sifter)
Victoria's Secret Very Sexy Luster face Powder in Priceless(full size, swatched once) _pending_ 
bareminerals liner shadow in Hallucinate (full size) _pending_


Flirt Cosmetics palette in Dance Fever includes Silver Fog &amp; Wild Night eye shadow, Blush in Crazy in Love, and small brush (full size, missing eyeshadow applicator)
Too Faced Sugar shadow in Caviar Dreams - black shimmery shadow (full size, used once so the shadow in on top of the sifter) _pending_ 
Pout glitter shadow in Coral Glitz (full size)

Youngblood Mineral Primer (sample size from Beauty Army)
NEW! Coastal Scents set #2 colors in vibrant red, frosty taupe, vanilla sky and raisin berry (sample size from Oct's Ipsy bag)
NEW! BH Cosmetics Lip gloss in Peace Love &amp; Mod (swatched)
NEW! BH Cosmetics Lip gloss in 80s Diva (swatched)
NEW !BH Cosmetics Lip liner in Raspberry (swatched)
NEW! Victoria's Secret mini fragrance in Super Model (new, .25 oz)
NEW! Victoria's Secret mini fragrance in Sexy Little Things (new, .25 oz)
NEW! Smashbox Limitless Eye liner in Onyx (new, .03 oz)
NEW! Paul Mitchell Truth about Curls Deluxe Kit (Detangling shampoo, leave-in treatment and ultimate wave beachy texture cream gel) (new, 3 tubes .5 oz)

*Wishlist*

Harvey Prince fragrances

Josie Maran lip&amp;cheek stain

Fushion Beauty Lash Fushion XL

Talika Lipocils Expert

Stila sparkle liquid liner

Pangea Organics products

MyGlam July makeup bag

Mascaras _new only, please!_

Julep quick dry polish drops

Julep best pedi cream ever

Blushes! Bronzers! 

Benefit, Tarte, TheBalm


----------



## Baberanza (Oct 24, 2012)

*All brand new/unused unless otherwise stated:*

*Lips:*

-Full size Dermstore Lip Quench (brand new, unused) pending.

-Lancome Juicy tube (brand new, unopened)

-6 x 0.059 oz Maracuja Lip Glosses by Tarte.

(shades: jena, ali, casey, mel, anna, and nuria.)

 *Nails:*
-Revlon Whimsical (brand new)
-Julep Sheryl (swatched)

*Random:*

-Sephora Waterproof Makeup Removed (used 1x, so not for me.) 1.69 fl. oz./50ml
-Sebastian color ignite multi tone shampoo
-Sebastian color ignite multi tone conditioner

-Blushed fragrance by ruddy water towelette

-&amp; the double gloss in the july glossybox. I forget the exact name. 

-mirabella eye shadow in 'semi-formal'.

-carol's daughter split end treatment.

Wishlist -

TRY ME!

Julep Maven - Alicia, Amy, Gloria, Gwyneth, Melissa, Portia, Reese, Samantha

Zoya - Kimber, Rory, Lara, Shelby, Arizona, Myrta, Meg, Tracy, Wednesday, Bailey, Cassi, OC Cooler, Gabrielle, Sunny, Crystal

NARS Orgasm, Benefit's Benetint

*I'm very open to many things. PLEASE make me an offer if you don't have anything I have listed! =) I'm not hard to work with!!*


----------



## sleepykat (Oct 25, 2012)

Updated list on the next page, or you can follow the link in my signature.


----------



## ecgmjs12 (Oct 25, 2012)

*What I have*

DDF Brightening Cleanser

Miracle Skin Transformer SPF20 Face

Caudalie Vinoperfect Complexion Correcting Radiance Serum

Dr Jart Water Fuse Beauty Balm

The Brush Guard Variety Pack

Miracle Skin Transformer Body SPF 20

Mighty Leaf Tea Pouches

Zoya spring collection- Farrah (Full-size)

*What I want*

Kerastase Elixir Ultime

Marie Veronique Body Oil

Ouidad Hydra fusion Intense Curl Cream

Illume Monogram Candle

Kiehls Aromatic Blends Liquid Body Cleanser


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Oct 25, 2012)

Here is my trade list:

*Birchbox:*


Eye Rock Designer Liner (August)
Caldrea Hand Soap (August)
BVLGARI Mon Jasmin Noir (September)
Dr. Jart+ Water Fuse Beauty Balm SPF 25+ (September)

Youngblood Mineral Primer (September)

Nexxus Pro-Mend Split End Shampoo, Conditioner &amp; Treatment (September)
LiQWd Volumizing Shampoo &amp; Conditioner (September)
Biolage Exquisite Oil (September)

Mighty Leaf Tea (October)
Caudalie Vinoperfect Complexion Correcting Radiance Serum (October)

*MyGlam:*


Marbella Permanent Eyeliner Pen (June)
Eclos Cellular Activator Facial Serum (August)
S.A.L.T.Y. Cosmetics Glama-ZOID! Eyeshadow (August)
Eclos Moisture Therapy Regenerative Cream (August)
Demeter Dragon Fruit Roll On Perfume Oil (August)
myglam Glam Gloss in 02 (August; Box opened to see color, tube never opened)
Mirabella Shadow in Semiformal (September)
Carols Daughter Monoi Split End Sealer (September)

*StarLooks: *


Pink Petal Rose Lipgloss (August)

*GlossyBox: *


Touch in SOL Fell Like Honey Moon Skin Base (August)
Ellis Faas Milky Lips in L209 (August; would prefer to trade for a different color)
Missha Perfect Cover BB Cream in #13 (September; would prefer to trade for #21)
Global Keratin Juvexin Shampoo and Conditioner (September)
GlossyBox Lipstick in Glossy Pink (September)
Bamboo Luminous Shine Mist (October)
Model Co Dusk Lipstick  &amp; Striptease Gloss (October; would prefer a different color, maybe a bright pink/fuchsia)
Peppermint Exfoliating Loofa Soap (October; would love to trade for a different scent)

*Julep:*


Orange &amp; Black Glitters (October; not nail polish, just glitter)

*Sircle Samples:*


NYX Jumbo Lip Pencil in Cocoa (swatched once and sanitized)
Beauty Treats Lip Gloss (opened, seal is broken but wand never pulled from tube)

*Little Black Bag:*


Redken Protective Straitening Lotion
*QVC Test Tube:*


Ojon Damage Reverse Restorative Conditioner (August)
Laura Geller Waterproof Eye Spackle (August)

Smashbox Photo Finish Foundation Primer (August)
Bare Minerals Marvelous Moxie Gloss in Spark Plug (October)
Mally Evercolor Automatic in Onyx (October)
Living Proof Full Thickening Mousse (October)
Wen Lavender Cleansing Conditioner (October)
Philosophy Full Of Promise (October)
Perricone MD High Potency Eye Lift (October)

*Loose Button Luxe Box:*


Vichy Refreshing Toner (October)
Biosilk Silk Therapy (October)
Orlane Absolute Skin Recovery Care (October)
Sally Hansen Salon Effects in Glitz Blitz (October)
Eyeko Skinny Liquid Liner in Black (October) *PENDING* 


*Wishlist:*


*Color Club Put A Pin In It (BB September)* 
Miracle Skin Treat and Conceal

PIXI Beauty Lip &amp; Line (BB August; already have Peony Pink)

PIXI Beauty Lid Last Shadow Pen (BB August)
Beauty Fixation Nail Polish Touch-Up (BB August)
Elemental Herbology Cool &amp; Clear Facial Cleanser (SS August)
Vasanti BrightenUp! Enzymatic Face Rejuvenator (BB September) *PENDING* 

Jouer Matte Moisture Tint (BB September; light color)

Skin, An Apothecary Soy Body Whip (BB September)
SeduÂ® Anti-Frizz Polishing Treatment with Pure Moroccan Argan Oil (BB September)
CellCeuticals Extremely Gentle Skin Cleanser (SS September)
Stila Cosmetics Smudge Crayon (SS September)
Mox Botanicals Lip Butter (BB October)
EVE LOM Cleanser (BB October)
Chantecaille Faux Cils Mascara (BB October)

I am also open to other goodies, just send me message with a link to your trade thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## salth04 (Oct 25, 2012)

All items are unopened and unused, unless noted. Ship to U.S. only!

LIPS:

Staniac in Beauty Queen (2)

Jouer Moisturizing Lip Gloss

Mirenesse Lip Bomb #9 (FULL SIZE- pink/nude color) -would LOVE to trade this for red

FACE/BODY:

Melvita Floral Water 

Yu-Be Moisturizing Cream

Borghese Bagno di Vita Body Soak

Jouer Matte Moisture Tint

Boscia BB Cream (swatched)

Beauty Fixation Pre-Tweeze Treatment x3

EYES:

Urban Decay 24/7 Eyeliner in Woodstock

Eyeko Fat Eye Stick in Petrol Blue (FULL SIZE)

Eye Rock Designer Liner x3

PERFUME:

Viva la Juicy roll-on perfume sample (deluxe sample!!!)

Love Sweet Love perfume sample (no longer have the cardboard but sample hasn't been used)

Taylor Swift's Wonderstruck Perfume sample (no longer have cardboard packaging but unused)

Annick Goutal Eau d'Hadrien (no cardboard, unused)

*numerous others, just ask! I've got quite the collection stocked up

Not really looking to trade for anything in particular- so just let me know what you've got!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*Would prefer to trade multiple items at a time


----------



## heather4602 (Oct 25, 2012)

Ok I am really trying to get rid of some stuff because it is to much for my small house! Here is what I have:

Target Sample Bag with stuff in it -black,brown,and white
Stuff in it:
Loreal Ever Creme Shampoo, Conditioner, Hair Masque .34 fl oz
Pixi Flawless Beauty Primer .03 fl oz
Clear Scalp and Hair Therapy Total Care Shampoo and Conditioner.28 fl oz
Jergens Daily Moisturizer .25 fl oz
Fekkai Glossing Shampoo and Conditioner .3 fl oz
Target Coupons

New BB in bold
Lulu Lavender and Clary Sage Hair Powder
Pixi Lip and Line Primer Nearly Clear
Embroyolisse 24 Hour Miracle Cream .06 x2
Naked Princess Sample Lip Gloss in Barely Nude
Karuna Hydrating Treatment Mask
Benta Berry G-1 Moisturizing Face Cream .1 fl oz bottle
Miracle Skin Trasnformer Face 2 packets .02 fl oz
Mighty Leaf Assorted Pack
Jouer Matte Moisture Tint in Hazel
Nexus 3 pack sample
Hollywood Fashion Tape
Beauty Fixation Makeup Remover
Eye Rock Designer Liner
Supergloop Sunscreen Wipe (1 packet)
Manna Kadar Sheer Glo
Coola Mineral Sunscreen packets .10 fl oz (x1)

My Glam
Be a Bombshell Eye Liner in Onyx
Mirenesse Lip Bomb Lip Stain  (has a 4 on the bottom and looks like a pink berry color)
Eye Shadow in Set 5 (Vibrant Red, Frosty Taupe, Vanilla Sky, and Raisin Berry)
Red, black and white October bag
Jane Lipgloss in Sparkle Pink
Mirabella Eyeshadow in Semiformal
Clean Skin Roll On Perfume Oil
Eclos Plant Stem Cells Anti-Aging Regenerative Cream
Eclos Plant Stem Cells Face Serum
NYX Lip Smacking Color in Saturn (swatched once with q-tip)mm

Julep:

Parker (orange)
Loose nail glitter in blue (came with the Halloween set)

Sample Society: I have the whole box because my shampoo spilled in the first so they graciously sent me the whole box as a replacement, however, it turned out that the little bit of the shampoo I savaged made my head itch so I'm putting it up for trade.Will trade the whole thing if someone is interested!
Erno Laszio Phormula 3-9 Repair .10 fl oz
Kate Somerville Exfoilkate .25 fl oz 
Aromachology Clean and Fresh
Oscar Blandi Shampoo 1.7 fl oz
Herban Essentials Lavender Towelette

Glossybox:
Biolage Exquisite Oil

LookBag
pop Crackle Nail polish in Black
York Peppermint Lip Balm
Freeman Body Wash
Betsy Johnson Parfum
Atopalm .25 fl oz
Prescriptive Lip and Eye Pencil Sharpener

Polishes added:
Butter London Polish in Knackered (would like to trade for other high end polishes or a couple cheaper brands)
Essie in Very Structured

A friend gave me her samples from Ole Henriksen: I will be generous with these since they were given to me! They are all packets!
3 Little Wonders: Truth Serum, Invigorating Night Gel, and Sheer Transformation
Herbal Day Cream
Total Truth Eye Cream
Truth is in the Eye Eye Peel
Truth Creme

Perfum:
I got Atelier Cologone samples trying to find one I like so these are the ones I have:
Trefle Purx2
Bois Blonds
Vanille Insensce
Grand Neroli
Orange Sanguine

Jane Iredale Samples: I picked out the colors that suited me so I am willing to trade these:
Pressed Powder sample in Radiant
Loose Powder samples in Light Beige and Natural

Misc. through trades/store/etc:
Lip gloss:
Sephora Precious Pink lipgloss

Bronzer:
Wet and Wild Ultimate Mineral Bronzer in Amber Glow
Eye Makeup:
Cargo Eyeliner blue with shimmer
Cover Girl in Turquoise Tempest
Maybelline Eye Studio Eyeliner in Charcoal (swatched with qtip, little chunk out, but never been used besides the swatch can send a picture)
Face Makeup/Care:
Benefit Some Kind of Gorgeous 0.06 oz (swatched with a new makeup sponge)
Meaningful Beauty Cindy Crawford Glowing Serum .17fl oz

Wishist:

I love nail polish so I am always open to that!!!

ANY of ESSIE polishes from this month

Tarte Light, Camera, Action Mascara

Color Club Polishes, especially glitters and flakes

First Aid Beauty Smooth Shave Cream (in June GB)

St Tropez Gradual Tanner or any sunless tanner

Redken Guts Travel Size

Any color Bauble bracelet from birchbox (besides orange or white) or bauble bar jewelery

Any "Indie" nail polishes, especially with different kinds and shapes of glitter (Cult Nails, Lynderalla, etc)

Lip Gloss-Any lip gloss especially shimmery ones

Likes:Any Self Tanning Lotion or Self- Tanning Wipes or Bronzers, Any UD Liners, Twistband Hair bands,Benefit products, lip gloss, Essie, Zoya, Julep nail polish


----------



## Cathie (Oct 25, 2012)

Question: Last week another trader and I came to an agreement,I shipped with tracking and she has already received her package.She was suppose to send last saturday but Im guessing she didnt. I have sent her one message asking what was going on and I have received no reply.I know she has been on MUT . What do I do now? Should I just chalk it up to lesson learned ?


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Cathie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Question: Last week another trader and I came to an agreement,I shipped with tracking and she has already received her package.She was suppose to send last saturday but Im guessing she didnt. I have sent her one message asking what was going on and I have received no reply.I know she has been on MUT . What do I do now? Should I just chalk it up to lesson learned ?


 If the trader has a positive feedback I would give them another few days then if no answer leave them negative feedback and let me know who it is so I can keep an eye on them. If their feedback goes in the negative or they have too many negative feedback but still have a positive feedback rating then I may revoke their privileges to trade on MUT. Other than that all you can do is chalk it up to a lesson learned.


----------



## Cathie (Oct 25, 2012)

They have zero feedback, but so did I  up until Monday. Ill wait till Saturday for a response, I dont want to seem harassing. Thank you for your help,Zadi!


----------



## bethm (Oct 26, 2012)

Nail Stuff

Prolana Cuticle Oil (full-size) 

Hair Stuff

bain de terre 1.7 oz bamboo ultra control styling gel

Ouidad Curl Clips -- Set of 6 (new in package)

Brocato Curl Interrupted Smoothing Keratin Protein Spray 4 oz. (full-size)

Aveda Smooth Infusion Style-Prep sample 0.34 oz (x2)

Aveda Color Conserve Daily Color Protect sample 0.34 oz

Herbal Cleanse Dry Shampoo sample packet 0.25 oz (curlBOX)

Ouidad Wide-Tooth Comb (new in package)

John Frieda Sheer Blonde Set -- blonder lightening shampoo 1.5 oz, lightening conditioner 1.5 oz, and controlled lightening spray 1 oz

Make-up/Facial Stuff
Supergoop City Sunscreen Serum (2 sample packs from glossybox)

Supergoop Everyday Face &amp; Body Lotion sample tube 10 ml

bareMinerals Prime Time foundation primer small sample tube 0.15 oz

Venus White Pro Teeth Whitening Gel (in a syringe-like thing -- you put the gel into a tray which is not included)

Covergirl &amp; Olay Pressed Powder 350-Medium (new in package)

Neutrogena Ultra Sheer Dry-Touch Sunblock SPF 70 (1.0 oz)

The Brush Guard 

La Fresh Makeup Remover Wipe (3)

Global Goddess i-Divine eyecolor in Kumaon (darker brown)

Be A Bombshell Onyx Eyeliner

Mirenesse #4 lip bomb (looking for nude-pinky color to trade possibly)

Other

Shimmertime Shimmering Body Cream by Pure Romance 2 oz (full-size -- very cool just not me)

A Perfume Organic Urban Organic Fragrance Sample Vial (unused but looks 1/2 full)

M Mitch (Men's Paul Mitchell hair products) travel-size items -- Construction Paste 0.85 oz, Clean Cut 0.35 oz,  Barber's Classic 0.35 oz, Reformer 0.35 oz, Hardwired 0.85 oz, Steady Grip 2.5 oz

Bugs OFF mosquito repellant band 

Jack Black Double-Duty Face Moisturizer for Men travel-size 1.0 oz

Lucy B's Perfume Oil Duo (pink frangipani and wild jasmine) small fragrance sample vials

Very Random

2 Hallmark Text Bands (new in package -- one black and one purple)

Set of 5 nose studs (new in package -- box should have had 6 but I took one out)

Wishlist

Ole Henrikson  

Julep Best Pedi Ever Creme or Pedix Feet Heel Rescue Balm or other foot creme

Foot Scrub/Foot Soak

Elemental Herbology 

Harvey Prince fragrance

StriVectin

Moroccanoil or Macadamia Oil Products or other hair treatment

ExfoliKate

Facial Masks/Scrubs/Peels 

_Very open so just ask ... don't hesitate!!_


----------



## jbird1175 (Oct 26, 2012)

Hey gals! So, some of you might recall from the old open trade thread a post regarding my sister (Britt) who is in the Navy. I made her a "BrittBox" for her birthday with various trades I made via the trade board. I had some email inquiries about it and after some discussion, I am posting on this thread. We will find out in a few weeks where she will ship off too. In the meantime, I am going to put together another "BrittBox" for Christmas for her. So, for those of you who would like to contribute to the box, please PM me. I will still strike up some trade deals for things I know she would really like. She was thrilled with the box I put together for her birthday and the travel sizes make them nice to transport back to base.

Some deets...

20 years old

Brown hair (that used to be LONG &amp; curly until they chopped it off during boot camp. now it's a cute bob cut, that she is straightening every few days until it grows out more)

Blue eyes

Fair skinned

(if you are looking at my profile picture and reading her description - she is my half sister. lol)

LOVES perfume (they can wear scents that are not "too offensive". she has been wearing D&amp;G Light Blue and loves Bvlgari Jasmin Noir)

She usually wears eyeliner and mascara every day (she has crazy bright blue eyes and mega long lashes. i am jealous.)

Gals can wear make-up and nail polish but it has to be somewhat "natural" looking. Nail polish has to be neutral colored.

Things included in her October BrittBox were: Per-fekt brow gel, facial cleanser, Bvlgari Jasmin Noir, Minerale concealer, Kate Spade Twirl, Juicy la Fleur, Stila Gloss, Make-up remover, Tilly ziplock bag, BB cream, Schick razor, nail polish remover wipes.

I was so touched by the number of people who commented on my post earlier this month and asked if they could contribute to the next "BrittBox". I was hesitant to post anything on the trade board but was encouraged to do so. Thanks again!


----------



## tessak (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi ladies, I'm looking for advice.

On a trade mailed last week from Washington, D.C. to Illinois, I had a package go missing. Unfortunately, we skipped delivery confirmation to save the cost. It was mailed Thursday the 18th, so it definitely should have arrived by now. The packaged mailed to me from Illinois on the same afternoon (Thursday) arrived Monday. The post offices on both ends have said there's nothing they can do except write down the recipient's and sender's names in case it pops up somewhere, but they can't open a "lost package" claim until it's been 30 days.

Has anyone ever had any luck working with USPS to locate a package that didn't have delivery confirmation? Has anyone else ever had a package go missing and then resurface at some point?


----------



## sleepykat (Oct 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tessak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi ladies, I'm looking for advice.
> 
> ...


 I've had a package go missing before (although not for a trade), but I've never had one resurface again. I always use delivery confirmation now, mostly to protect my trader reputation just in case the post office messes up, or a neighbor takes a package from a porch, etc. Remember, you can get FREE delivery confirmation if you ship via paypal.


----------



## lovepink (Oct 26, 2012)

*Updated 10/30/12 new items in pink below*

All items are new/unopened unused unless noted.  If you would like to see pictures please let me know. Shipping to US only.

*Birchbox*


Stila 10-in-01 HD Beauty Balm, Stay All Day Foundation and Stay All Day Concealer Sampler Card (light color)x2

*Cravebox*


Pureistics Totally Ageless Intestive Eye Treatment 0.5 fl oz 15ml 

*My Glam*


All Belle Red Wedding Lashes 

Eclos Anti Aging Regenerative Cream .25 fl oz 7ml 

X Out: Shine Control 0.75 fl oz 20ml 

*Glossybox*


A Perfume Organic in Urban Organic (vial about half full, was received that way) 

*Misc*


21 Drops  De Stress 0.02 fl oz 0.6ml 

Caudalie Premier Cru La Creme The cream 0.06fl oz 2ml
Diane by Diane Von Furstenberg Perfume w/card 0.04 fl oz 1.2ml

Essence 2 in 1 Kajal pencil 10 sweet &amp; heart 0.04 oz 1.2g
Essie Nail Polish Mini from the Spring Collection in Red Nouveau .67 fl oz 20ml
Essie Nail Polish Mini from the Spring Collection in Tart Deco .67 fl oz 20ml
Essie Nail Polish Mini from the Wedding Collection in Main Squeeze .67 fl oz 20ml
Essie Nail Polish Mini from the Wedding Collection in Show Me the Ring .67 fl oz 20ml
Essie Nail Polish Mini from the Wedding Collection in Walk Down the Aisle .67 fl oz 20ml

Exuviance SkinRise Bionic Tonic 0.05 fl oz  
Exuviance Restorative Complex 0.07 fl oz 

Ouidad Moisture Lock Leave In Conditioner 0.27 fl oz 8ml

Philosophy Take a Deep Breath 0.07 fl oz 2ml x2

Phyto Botanical Hair Relaxing Balm 0.5 fl oz

StriVectin Power Serum for Wrinkles 0.03 fl oz 1ml 
The Body Shop White Musk Eau de Toilette .33 fl oz 10ml
Pink and Purple satin wrislet with white "stars" 


*Wish List*

I like eye shadows, eye liners, mascara, lip products, makeup remover and nail polish.  I am still looking for my HG mascara and I like to try new stuff!  I don't have anything particular in mind so you can always ask!

Thank you


----------



## LyndaV (Oct 26, 2012)

Tessak, I've had a package show up after we gave it up for lost, no conf # on that one. It showed up weeks after it should have. I also have had a package that did have a conf # go missing, the Post Office INSISTED it had been delivered. I knew it hadn't been because I had been off work and met the mailman at the door each day he dropped off mail (we have a big dog that insists on barking loudly for a very long time to prove what a good dog she is so its just easier to get to the door before she notices!). I kept pushing on that one and wouldn't you know it it finally showed up. Mailman apologized to me for being such an ass in insisting I already got it. I think you'll have a really hard time pushing the PO for a package that doesn't have conf # because there is no way for them to track it back without that number.


----------



## tessak (Oct 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I've had a package go missing before (although not for a trade), but I've never had one resurface again. I always use delivery confirmation now, mostly to protect my trader reputation just in case the post office messes up, or a neighbor takes a package from a porch, etc. Remember, you can get FREE delivery confirmation if you ship via paypal.





> Originally Posted by *LyndaV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Tessak, I've had a package show up after we gave it up for lost, no conf # on that one. It showed up weeks after it should have.
> 
> I also have had a package that did have a conf # go missing, the Post Office INSISTED it had been delivered. I knew it hadn't been because I had been off work and met the mailman at the door each day he dropped off mail (we have a big dog that insists on barking loudly for a very long time to prove what a good dog she is so its just easier to get to the door before she notices!). I kept pushing on that one and wouldn't you know it it finally showed up. Mailman apologized to me for being such an ass in insisting I already got it.
> ...


 Thanks ladies for your responses! I guess I will just cross my fingers that this one will turn up at some point, compensate the recipient and use delivery confirmation in the future. Thanks for the PayPal tip, too; I'll definitely look into that.


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Oct 27, 2012)

Tessak,

I had a trade with a MUT trader who lives really close.  I offered to waive shipping confirmation, but she said, no, let's do it just to be safe.  She received my package, but I did not receive hers, even though the delivery confirmation website showed that it had been delivered.  Two days later the mail person gave it to me personally rather than in with the rest of the mail.  She didn't say anything, but I suspect that it had been mis-delivered and the people who received it, gave it back to her the next day.  So, don't give up hope yet on your package.


----------



## Geek (Oct 27, 2012)

Hello People!  A friendly reminder about feedback:

If you are one of those who want to have *Trader Feedback* scores you need to create your _*own listings*_.  

The MakeupTalk feedback system is only designed to allow you to leave feedback for the *THREAD AUTHOR(in other words, the classified owner)*, so obviously, this wouldn't work for any of the *OPEN TRADE THREADS*, like this one.  If you are not intending on leaving feedback for the thread starter.  If you try to leave feedback for someone other than the thread starter, then you will receive this error message:





If you are a newer member - less than 15 validated posts and been here less than 5 days - you will not be able to start a new thread until you meet those requirements.*Hope this helps*


----------



## lorizav (Oct 27, 2012)

I am looking for Algenist products.  Anybody have any they want to part with?  I swapped away much of what was on my list but I know I will have a benefit, They're real mascara coming from ipsy next month that I won't use.  Also I might consider purchasing with paypal.  Pretty please???  Here's my list.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/129604/beauty-box-open-trading-list/60#post_1954199


----------



## tigrlilyem (Oct 28, 2012)

I am looking for the Eve Lom cleanser, Dr. Perricone eye lift, or chantecaille products. I've updated my trade list below in my signature. I will be generous!!!


----------



## Ampym (Oct 28, 2012)

Trust me ladies, tigerlilyem is very generous and has fabulous items!


----------



## kellyrd (Oct 29, 2012)

I send all my packages with delivery confirmation. All products are new and unused unless noted. Makeup: *New* Jane lipgloss in Sparlke Pink (Sept. Glambag) Senna Lip Gloss (Color - Taboo, White and Rose Shimmer) (full size) (July Glossybox) Murad Skin Perfecting Primer Dewy Finish 5ml (same size as Sample Society but this one is dewy finish - Beauty Bar GWP) Skincare: *New* Orlane Super Moisturizing Concentrate 3.5 ml (Fall Loose Button) *New* Orlane Serum Fermete 3ml (fall Loose Button) *New* Shea Terra Cape Chamomile Pure Distillate Water - perfume vial sample *New* Shea Terra Kalahari Ootanga Oil - perfume oil sample *New* Suntegrity 5 in 1 Natural Moisturinzing Face Sunscreen .25 oz (Beauty Army) Yu-Be Moisturizing Skin Cream .1 oz (Aug. Birchbox) Intensive Moisturizing Cream .25 oz Ulta Instant Nourish Facial Moisturizer .5 oz Babor Cleasing Hy-Ol &amp; Pytoactive Base (10ml each) (Beauty Army) - product is new and unopen but I seemed to have crumpled the box. Murad Hydro-Dynamic Ultimate Moisture .25oz (small jar Beauty Bar GWP) Julep Elixir Organic Moroccan Argan Oil (used X1) Body Miracle Skin Transformer .5 oz. (Birchbox) Bath and Body Works Sweet Pea Lotion 8 oz. Bath and Body Works Sweet Pea HandiBac (antibacterial hand lotion) 2 oz. Self-Tanner *New* Jane Iredale Tantasia (Sample Society) *New* Comodynes Self-Tanning Towelette (4) (Birchbox) *New* Comodynes Hydra-Tanning Face Moisturizing Summer Glow (2) (Aug. Birchbox) Hair: Fekkai Brilliant Glossing Cream 1.6 oz (used 1X) (Sample Society) Alterna Bamboo Color Care Fade-Proof Fluide .25 oz (x2) (Birchbox) Oscar Blandi Olio de Jasmine Hair Serum 5ml (Sample Society) Sebastian Color Ignite Shamoo 1.7 oz. (Glossybox) Sebastian Color Ignite Conditioner 1.65 oz. (Glossybox) Marco Color Anti-Frizz Leave-in Conditioner 2oz. (Beauty Army) Peter Thomas Roth Mega-Rich Conditioner .75 oz. Nails: OPI Nail Envy (used x1) Zoya Tracie (used x1) Julep Kate (used x1) Elf Coral Dream brand new Perfume: Oscar Espirit D'Oscar (Sample Society) - small roller ball, opened to smell Other: Brush Guards (Birchbox Sept.) Soho Smudge Brush (Sept. Glambag) minteas ginger pear Edited by kellyrd - Today at 9:00 pm


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Oct 29, 2012)

All the items are new and never used unless otherwise noted.

- Lorac Tantalizer Deep Body Bronzing Luminizer 0.4oz

- Pixi Nail Polish in Fresh Red

- Neutrogena makeup remover cleansing towelettes (travel size packet of 7 towelettes)

- First Aid Beauty Face Cleanser foil packet 0.06oz

- Peter Thomas Roth Anti-Aging Cleansing Gel foil packet 0.068oz

- Mini Glass Roller Ball Refillable Perfume Bottle holds 3.5ml comes with pipette to aid in transfer of perfume (transfer your sample perfumes and make them usable!)

- Showstoppers Tape (BB sample)

- Bath and Body Works Body Lotion in Cashmere Glow 3oz

- Living Proof Prime Style Extender large foil packet 0.33oz

- Coastal Scents Eye Shadow Set 3 (Ipsy)

- Mirenesse Lip Bomb #9 (Pink/Nude) I would love the red!

-  Target Summer Beauty Makeup Bag (Blue Damask print)

Wishlist:

Fall Target Beauty Bag

Ellis Faas L305

Juice Beauty Green Apple Moisturizer SPF15

Ole Henricksen Truth Serum

Baggu Bags

DDF Brightening Cleanser

theBalm Mary Lou Manizer

Mirenesse Lip Bomb #2


----------



## sleepykat (Oct 29, 2012)

Updated below


----------



## BagLady (Oct 29, 2012)

*Updated 10/29*

I will ship w/delivery confirmation and ask for the same in return. Shipping in the US only.

Great Trades w/Sleepykat, Marblesky, Coocobarra, MeanWife, Stellar136, Pattycakes, Alma59, FormosaHoney

*Makeup:*


EyeRock Designer Liner Tapes (open package but new)
Clinique quickliner in intense chocolate 

Mai Couture Blushing Papier in Sunset Blvd (50sheets) 

NYX Roll On Shimmer in Salmon (swatched once) _ _ 

Lorac  Eyeshadow Trio (swatched once or twice) *Added 10/21* 
Clinique Color Surge Eyeshadow Duo Daybreak &amp; matte brown *Added 10/21*

Clinique Color Surge Eyeshadow Duo(twilight mauve/brandied plum) / Blush (Smoldering Plum) swatched once *Added 10/21*

Clinique Color Surge Eyeshadow Duo (butter pecan) / Blush (sunset glow) swatched once *Added 10/21 *

BareMinerals (Loose) Eyeshadow in Oz (used a few times) *Added 10/22*

BareMinerals (Loose) Eyeshadow in Metallic Lavender (used once or twice) *Added 10/22*

BareMinerals (Loose) Eyeshadow in Smoky Sequins (used once or twice) *Added 10/22*

MAC Surf Baby Studio Careblend in Gold Go Lightly *Added 10/22*


MAC Wonder Woman Amazon Princess Blush (swatched once) *Added 10/22* 
MAC Beauty Powder in Oh So Fair (from Venomous Villains collection but does not come in compact. Pan Only) Swatched 2 or 3 times *Added 10/23*


*Nails:*


Deborah Lippman Private Dancer _***Picky_ 

Zoya Meg (used once)
Circus by Andrea Tightrope (swatched on 1 finger) 

*Skin:*


Borghese Restorative Hydrating Mask (1oz)

BareMinerals Purifying Facial Cleanser (.23oz)

pur-lisse pur-lip comfort (.5oz)
By Terry Creme de Rose Soin Nutri-Lift Reconfortant (.14oz) 
DermStore Lip Quench (.21oz) open but never used  
DermaDoctor KP Duty priming serum(.06oz)&amp;moisturizing therapy for dry skin(.1oz) (1pk ea) 

Smashbox PhotoFinish Hydrating  Oil-Free Primer (.25oz) 
Smashbox PhotoFinish Oil-Free Primer (.25oz) 
Murad Skin Perfecting Primer (.17oz) 

MyGlam January Makeup Bag Only 
MyGlam February Makeup Bag Only 
MyGlam August Makeup Bag Only

Juice Beauty Green Apple Moisturizer SPF15 .5oz (used once)
Clarisonic Gentle Hydro Cleanser 1oz 
Clinique Dramatically Different Moisturizing Lotion (1oz) 
Boscia BB Cream (1 packet)
Boscia Purifying Cleansing Gel/Oil Free Daily Hydration (1pk ea) 
Nastassja Skin Enzyme Facial Peel  (.25oz) *Added 10/20* 
Cellceuticals Extremely Gentle Cleanser (2oz) *Added 10/22*

Kiehl's Ultra Facial Cleanser (5oz) *Added 10/22*

Dr Lewinn by Kinerase Wrinkle Repair Daily Lotion SPF30 1.7oz *Added 10/26*

Burt's Bees Intense Hydration Night Cream 1.8oz *Added 10/29*


*Perfume:*


Harvey Prince Hello (sample spray) 
Harvey Prince Ageless (sample spray) 
Bond No.9 ChinaTown (sample vial) 
Dolce &amp; Gabbana Light Blue (sample vial) 
Flora by Gucci (sample vial) 
Love Sweet Love (sample vial) 
Viva la Juicy (2 sample sprays) 
Lucy B Perfume Oil Duo (BB samples) *Added 10/20* 
Tokidoki Ciao Ciao RollerBall (swatched once) *Added 10/26*


*Hair:*


Alterna UV+ Fade Proof Fluide (.25oz)

Shu UemuraEssence Absolue Oil Sample (used once or twice) 
Macadamia Oil Healing Oil Treatment (1oz) 

*Misc: *


Aveeno Mineral Block SPF30 Lotion (3oz)
Borghese Body Creme (1oz)

Comodynes Self-Tanning intensive &amp; uniform color (2packs)
Nuxe Multi usage Dry Oil (.33oz)
ColorScience Pro loose mineral travel puff (.035oz) 

FAB Smooth Shave Cream (2oz)
Alessandro Pedix Feet (1oz) 
MyGlam January Makeup Bag Only 
MyGlam February Makeup Bag Only 
MyGlam August Makeup Bag Only

Bath &amp; Body Works Sweet Pea Shower Gel (3oz) 
Target Fall Beauty Bag only (leopard print) *Added 10/29* 

*Wishlist:*


Eyeko Skinny Eyeliner (Olive)

OCC Lip Tars
Beautyblender
Karuna Hydrating Mask

Wen Products

Orly Galaxy Girl
OPI Red

Ralph Lauren Romance (sample or mini)
Givenchy Very Irresistable (sample or mini)

Brow Gels
Inglot eyeshadows

I'm open to other things so try me.


----------



## lovepink (Oct 29, 2012)

*Updated 10/29/12 new items in pink below*

All items are new/unopened unused unless noted.  If you would like to see pictures please let me know. Shipping to US only.

*Birchbox*


Stila 10-in-01 HD Beauty Balm, Stay All Day Foundation and Stay All Day Concealer Sampler Card (light color)x2

*Cravebox*


Pureistics Totally Ageless Intestive Eye Treatment 0.5 fl oz 15ml 

*My Glam*


All Belle Red Wedding Lashes 

Eclos Anti Aging Regenerative Cream .25 fl oz 7ml 

X Out: Shine Control 0.75 fl oz 20ml 

*Glossybox*


A Perfume Organic in Urban Organic (vial about half full, was received that way) 

*Misc*


21 Drops  De Stress 0.02 fl oz 0.6ml 

Caudalie Premier Cru La Creme The cream 0.06fl oz 2ml
Diane by Diane Von Furstenberg Perfume w/card 0.04 fl oz 1.2ml

Essence 2 in 1 Kajal pencil 10 sweet &amp; heart 0.04 oz 1.2g
Essie Nail Polish Mini from the Spring Collection in Red Nouveau .67 fl oz 20ml *PENDING* 
Essie Nail Polish Mini from the Spring Collection in Tart Deco .67 fl oz 20ml *PENDING*

Essie Nail Polish Mini from the Wedding Collection in Main Squeeze .67 fl oz 20ml *PENDING*

Essie Nail Polish Mini from the Wedding Collection in Show Me the Ring .67 fl oz 20ml *PENDING*

Essie Nail Polish Mini from the Wedding Collection in Walk Down the Aisle .67 fl oz 20ml *PENDING*


Exuviance SkinRise Bionic Tonic 0.05 fl oz  
Exuviance Restorative Complex 0.07 fl oz 

Ouidad Moisture Lock Leave In Conditioner 0.27 fl oz 8ml

Philosophy Take a Deep Breath 0.07 fl oz 2ml x2

Phyto Botanical Hair Relaxing Balm 0.5 fl oz

StriVectin Power Serum for Wrinkles 0.03 fl oz 1ml 
The Body Shop White Musk Eau de Toilette .33 fl oz 10ml
Pink and Purple satin wrislet with white "stars" 


*Wish List*

I like eye shadows, eye liners, mascara, lip products, makeup remover and nail polish.  I am still looking for my HG mascara and I like to try new stuff!  I don't have anything particular in mind so you can always ask!

Thank you


----------



## reepy (Oct 29, 2012)

Just updated my tradelist:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127681/reepys-trade-list-updated


----------



## ecgmjs12 (Oct 30, 2012)

*What I have*

Miracle Skin Transformer SPF20 Face

Dr Jart Water Fuse Beauty Balm

The Brush Guard Variety Pack

Miracle Skin Transformer Body SPF 20

Mighty Leaf Tea Pouches

Zoya spring collection- Farrah (Full-size)

Clinique self sun body moisturizer in light/medium

Clinique 7 day scrub cream

Clinique rinse off foaming cleanser

*What I want*

Kerastase Elixir Ultime

Marie Veronique Body Oil

Ouidad Hydra fusion Intense Curl Cream

Illume Monogram Candle

[SIZE=11pt]Kiehls Aromatic Blends Liquid Body Cleanser[/SIZE]


----------



## buch0245 (Oct 30, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## cosmia (Oct 30, 2012)

birchbox:

full size pixi lip &amp; line (pale petal) - swatched once

mighty leaf tea pouches

suki exfoliate foaming cleanser

john allan's cool face

peter thomas roth mega-rich conditioner

target beauty bag:

pixi flawless beauty primer

jergens daily moisture lotion

lâ€™oreal ever creme shampoo and conditioner

fekkai glossing shampoo and conditioner

clear scalp &amp; hair therapy shampoo and conditioner

*** i ship with usps tracking and always try to include extras. message me if you're interested in trading and i'll checkout your list.


----------



## salth04 (Oct 30, 2012)

All items are unopened and unused, unless noted. Ship to U.S. only! *New items are bolded, added 10/30*

LIPS:

Staniac in Beauty Queen (2) *1 pending*

Jouer Moisturizing Lip Gloss

Mirenesse Lip Bomb #9 (FULL SIZE- pink/nude color) -would LOVE to trade this for red

FACE/BODY:

Melvita Floral Water *pending*

Yu-Be Moisturizing Cream

Borghese Bagno di Vita Body Soak *pending*

Jouer Matte Moisture Tint in Linen

Boscia BB Cream (swatched) *pending*

Beauty Fixation Pre-Tweeze Treatment x3

*Benefit "Hello Flawless!" SPF 15 Custom Powder Cover Up*

*La Roche-Posay Effaclar Duo Dual Action Acne Treatment .17 oz*

*Napoleon Perdis Sheer Genius Liquid Foundation in Light .07 oz*

*WEI To Go Beauty- Real Clean Gelled Oil Cleanser Ideal Skin Perfect Finish .10 oz*

*Murad Acne &amp; Wrinkle Reducer 0.125 oz*

*Laura Geller Spackle Under Make-Up Primer .09 oz*

EYES:

Urban Decay 24/7 Eyeliner in Woodstock

Eyeko Fat Eye Stick in Petrol Blue (FULL SIZE) *pending*

Eye Rock Designer Liner x3

*StriVectin-SD Eye Concentrate for Wrinkles .03 oz*

PERFUME:

Viva la Juicy roll-on perfume sample (deluxe sample!!!) *pending*

Love Sweet Love perfume sample (no longer have the cardboard but sample hasn't been used)

Taylor Swift's Wonderstruck Perfume sample (no longer have cardboard packaging but unused)

Annick Goutal Eau d'Hadrien (no cardboard, unused) *pending*

*Philosophy Love Sweet Love vial*

*numerous others, just ask! I've got quite the collection stocked up

OTHER:

*21 Drops Aromotherapy Blend in 09 Focus 2 ml*

Not really looking to trade for anything in particular- so just let me know what you've got!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*Would prefer to trade multiple items at a time


----------



## sleepykat (Oct 31, 2012)

*Updated on next page*


----------



## Lisa N (Oct 31, 2012)

I have quite a bit up for trade.  I don't have a problem sending first.  I'll send with a DC# if you REQUEST. If you want a DC, it will take me a couple days to get to the post office. I'm only shipping to the US at this time.While I'm normally pretty picky, I'm trying to clear out my stash since we'll be moving and the less stuff to bring with the better, so I'm up for multiple item swaps.  If we can't work out a trade this time around no hard feelings





  It may take me a day or 2 to reply during the week. Thanks for looking!


*Twistbands, I made these. I have purchased a bunch from Twistband, when I held them side by side I couldn't tell which were the ones I made or the the ones I bought. * 

*Befine night cream - 15ml* 
*Clarisonic gentle hydro cleanser 1oz*

*Fresh high noon fresh face glow - .17oz*

*Neutrogena healthy skin brightening eye perfector in light - Full size*

*Mally high shine liquid lip color - Full size*

*Ojon instant restorative hair serum, .07oz*


*Lumene firming night cream .5oz* 
*Jane Iredale tantasia, no size on tube, maybe .25oz?*

*Neutrogena Ultra Sheer dry touch sun block spf 70 1oz*


*Neutrogena visibly bright daily facial cleanser .5oz* 
*Philosophy here comes the sun .4oz*

*Pantene color preserve shine conditioner 1.7oz*

*Nivea extended moisture lotion 1oz*

*Aveeno daily moisturizing body wash 2oz*

*Olay regenerist wrinkle revolution complex .23oz*

*YBF  eyeliner in plum noir with built in sharpener - Full size*

*Olie 004 huile moderne hydrating oil 5ml but looks to be a bit less, never used though*

*Aveda Damage Remedy - Shampoo, cond, and daily repair .34oz each*

*Redken All Soft Argan-6Oil .16oz*

*Shea Terra Black Seed &amp; Propolis Holistic Skin Care Bar*

*Covergirl &amp; Olay pressed powder in Fair/Light*

*Garnier Skin Renew Anti Sun Damage - spf 28 - Full size*

*Shea Terra Tamanu Face &amp; Body Oil sample vial*

*Shea Terra Yangu Oil sample vial*

*Shea Terra African Black Soap packet - This is not black rose hips face wash!*

*Olay Pro X Deep Wrinkle Treatment - 1oz NBTT*

*Cellceuticals eye serum - .5oz - NBTT*

*Josie Maran 100% pure argan oil 5ml*

*Covergirl &amp; Olay tone rehab 2 in 1 foundation color buff beige full size*

*VMV Hypoallergenics Amanda face cover .18oz x 2*

*Pur 4 in 1 tinited moisturizer in light .3oz*

*Lift Lab skin regenerator*

*SkinCeuticals Phloretin CF tiny bottle with dropper*

*Whish body butter in pomegranate - seal taken off to smell, but never used*

*Skinceuticals Sheer Physical UV Defense spf 50*

*21 Drops De-Stress - little vial from Beauty Sage, about 1/2 full x 2*

*Tarte Lipsurgence in Pouty - swatched on a tissue - full size*




Perfume samples:


*Memoire liquide  Vacanes Liquide* 
*Memoire liquide Soliel Liquide*

*Oscar de la Renta live in love, opened to smell but never used, again 95% full*

*Juliette has a gun calamity j*

*Juliette has a gun midnight oud*


*A Perfume Organic - Urban Organic - I have 4, all new but half full* 
*Victoria's Secret Seduction Dark Orchid mini (very mini) rollerball*

*Harvey Prince Eau Flirt*


Nail Polish:


*essie Braziliant - Brand New* 
*Nicole Make U Smile - Brand New*

*essie Lady Like - Brand New*


Card/foil packets of the following:


*Dr. Ci Labo starter kit x 2 (approx 12 packets in each)* 
*Benefit Hello Flawless in Petal and Champagne*

*Oribe Shampoo and Conditioner for Beautiful Color*

*Jouer LMT in Glow and Bronzed - 2 packets each*

*Per-fekt lip perfection gel in Melrose x 2*

*Garnier Fructis Fortifying shampoo and conditioner*

*Garnier Fructis Fall Fight shampoo and conditioner*

*Garnier Fructis Sleek and Shine shampoo and conditioner*

*Tili bag*

*Diamond Wipes Sunscreen Wipe - 1 wipe*


Benefit, philosophy, pureology, and Aveda are my first choices, oh and products with SPF. One love organics are my number 1.  From the Sept Birchbox I'm looking for the Jouer MMT (color Nude), 21 Drops, and WEI to go (med).  From Oct, Sprout balm, Mox balm, Lucy B rollerball, Illume candle.  From the latest Target beauty bag, the Fekkai shea shampoo and conditioner.


----------



## Laura Marie (Oct 31, 2012)

I have 2 maracuja miracle foundations for sale or trade. These are brand new so if I end up trading I would like something in the same price.range or multiple items. Shades are in light-medium and beige. I did use one pump of the light medium but wasn't my shade. Let me know if anyone is interested  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ahkae (Oct 31, 2012)

*For Trade:*

 
All items are new unless specified. Willing to combine my items.
  *Eyes:*
-Sephora Collection Waterproof Retractable Eyeliner in 09 Glitter Black (full size / 0.11oz)
-Buxom Insider Eyeliner in Black Jasper (0.007 oz)
-Urban Decay 24/7 Waterproof Liquid Eyeliner in Perversion (full size / 0.058 oz)

-Kat Von D Tattoo Liner in Trooper (0.007 oz)
-Maybelline Illegal Length Mascara (full size / 0.22 fl oz)

*Face:*
-Ren Glycolactic Skin Renewal Peel Mask (Sample Society)
-Stila Illuminating Liquid Foundation in 70 Watts (0.17 fl oz)
-bareMinerals Active Cell Renewal Night Serum (0.10 fl oz)
-Vichy Normaderm Triple Action Anti-Acne Hydrating Lotion (0.1 fl oz)
-Vichy Normaderm Deep Cleansing Gel (1 fl oz)

-Karuna Hydrating Treatment Mask

-Missha Perfect Cover BB Cream in No. 31/Golden beige (deluxe sample / 10 ml)

*Lips:*
-Tarte Vitamin Infused Lipgloss (0.06 oz)
-Korres Lip Butter in Jasmine (full size / 0.21 oz)
-Victoria Secret Beauty Rush Lip Gloss in Strawberry Fizz (full size / 0.46 oz)
-The Body Shop Spiced Vanilla Lip Balm (full size / 0.45 oz / unsealed but brand new)

-Zoya Hot Lips in Heatwave (full size / swatched)

-L'oreal Paris Color Riche leGloss in 151 Baby Blossom (full size 0.40 fl oz / swatched)

*Hair:*
-ModCloth headband in green Deer
-Andre Walker hair Q-Oil (full size/3.38 oz)

*Nails:*
-Color Club in Insta-This and Blue Ming
-essie luxeffects in Set in Stones
-Zoya in Twila (Full size)
-Zoya in Belle (Full size)

*Other:*
-Oscar de la Rente Perfume Roller (Sample Society)

  *Wishlist:*  
-ExfoliKateÂ® Intensive Exfoliating Treatment from Sample Society's October box.
-Red/Dark red lipsticks with blue undertones  -Cetaphil or CeraVe products   +Looking at all offers   Thanks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bethm (Nov 1, 2012)

Nail Stuff

Hair Stuff

bain de terre 1.7 oz bamboo ultra control styling gel

Ouidad Curl Clips -- Set of 6 (new in package)

Brocato Curl Interrupted Smoothing Keratin Protein Spray 4 oz. (full-size)

Aveda Smooth Infusion Style-Prep sample 0.34 oz (x2)

Aveda Color Conserve Daily Color Protect sample 0.34 oz

Herbal Cleanse Dry Shampoo sample packet 0.25 oz (curlBOX)

Ouidad Wide-Tooth Comb (new in package)

John Frieda Sheer Blonde Set -- blonder lightening shampoo 1.5 oz, lightening conditioner 1.5 oz, and controlled lightening spray 1 oz

Make-up/Facial Stuff
Supergoop City Sunscreen Serum (2 sample packs from glossybox)

Supergoop Everyday Face &amp; Body Lotion sample tube 10 ml

bareMinerals Prime Time foundation primer small sample tube 0.15 oz

Venus White Pro Teeth Whitening Gel (in a syringe-like thing -- you put the gel into a tray which is not included)

Covergirl &amp; Olay Pressed Powder 350-Medium (new in package)

Neutrogena Ultra Sheer Dry-Touch Sunblock SPF 70 (1.0 oz)

The Brush Guard

Global Goddess i-Divine eyecolor in Kumaon (darker brown)

Be A Bombshell Onyx Eyeliner

Mirenesse #4 lip bomb (looking for nude-pinky color to trade possibly) _PENDING_

The Body Builder Mascara by the Balm (black) deluxe sample 0.11 oz

Other

Shimmertime Shimmering Body Cream by Pure Romance 2 oz (full-size -- very cool just not me)

A Perfume Organic Urban Organic Fragrance Sample Vial (unused but looks 1/2 full)

M Mitch (Men's Paul Mitchell hair products) travel-size items -- Construction Paste 0.85 oz, Clean Cut 0.35 oz,  Barber's Classic 0.35 oz, Reformer 0.35 oz, Hardwired 0.85 oz, Steady Grip 2.5 oz

Bugs OFF mosquito repellant band

Jack Black Double-Duty Face Moisturizer for Men travel-size 1.0 oz

Lucy B's Perfume Oil Duo (pink frangipani and wild jasmine) small fragrance sample vials

Hanae Mori full-size rollerball fragrance 0.33 oz (would love to trade for another rollerball)

Very Random

2 Hallmark Text Bands (new in package -- one black and one purple)

Set of 5 nose studs (new in package -- box should have had 6 but I took one out)

Wishlist

Julep Best Pedi Ever Creme or Pedix Feet Heel Rescue Balm or other foot creme

Foot Scrub/Foot Soak

Elemental Herbology

Facial Scrubs / Masks

Harvey Prince fragrance

StriVectin

Moroccanoil or Macadamia Oil Products or other hair treatment

Nude/light pink lipglossE

ExfoliKate

 

_Very open so just ask ... don't hesitate!!_


----------



## jac a (Nov 1, 2012)

looking for the *glossybox rosewood blush *(from october's box). pm me if you are interested in a swap, send me your wish list 





thanks bunches!


----------



## lovepink (Nov 1, 2012)

*Updated 11/1/12 new items in pink below*

All items are new/unopened unused unless noted.  If you would like to see pictures please let me know. Shipping to US only.

*Birchbox*


Stila 10-in-01 HD Beauty Balm, Stay All Day Foundation and Stay All Day Concealer Sampler Card (light color)x2

*Cravebox*


Pureistics Totally Ageless Intestive Eye Treatment 0.5 fl oz 15ml 

*My Glam*


All Belle Red Wedding Lashes 

Eclos Anti Aging Regenerative Cream .25 fl oz 7ml 

X Out: Shine Control 0.75 fl oz 20ml 

*Glossybox*


A Perfume Organic in Urban Organic (vial about half full, was received that way) 

*Misc*


21 Drops  De Stress 0.02 fl oz 0.6ml 

Caudalie Premier Cru La Creme The cream 0.06fl oz 2ml
Diane by Diane Von Furstenberg Perfume w/card 0.04 fl oz 1.2ml

Essence 2 in 1 Kajal pencil 10 sweet &amp; heart 0.04 oz 1.2g

Exuviance SkinRise Bionic Tonic 0.05 fl oz  
Exuviance Restorative Complex 0.07 fl oz 

Ouidad Moisture Lock Leave In Conditioner 0.27 fl oz 8ml

Philosophy Take a Deep Breath 0.07 fl oz 2ml x2

Phyto Botanical Hair Relaxing Balm 0.5 fl oz

StriVectin Power Serum for Wrinkles 0.03 fl oz 1ml 
The Body Shop White Musk Eau de Toilette .33 fl oz 10ml
Pink and Purple satin wrislet with white "stars" 


*Wish List*

I like eye shadows, eye liners, mascara, lip products, makeup remover and nail polish.  I am still looking for my HG mascara and I like to try new stuff!  I don't have anything particular in mind so you can always ask!

Thank you


----------



## sleepykat (Nov 1, 2012)

Updated below.


----------



## dotybird (Nov 2, 2012)

[SIZE=10pt]Trade list (all products unopened/never used):[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Birchbox:[/SIZE]


[SIZE=10pt]Color Club, Status Update 0.25 fl oz [/SIZE] 
[SIZE=10pt]Benefit, foamingly clean facial wash and refined finish facial polish duo 0.1 fl oz each [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Comodynes Self-Tanning Intensive (2 packets)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Glossybox:[/SIZE]


[SIZE=10pt]Illamasqua nail varnish in â€œPurityâ€ 0.5 fl oz [/SIZE] 
[SIZE=10pt]Senna lipgloss (will have to check color) [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Kryolan for Glossybox lipstick in â€œglossy pinkâ€[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Kryolan for Glossybox blusher in â€œGlossy Roswoodâ€[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Model Co. lipstick/lipgloss duo in â€˜Duskâ€ lipstick and â€œStripteaseâ€ gloss[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Wishlist:[/SIZE]


[SIZE=10pt]Basq Skincare Calm Body Oil (October Glossybox)[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=10pt]Hair oils[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Missha BB cream in 27 or 31[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Kiehlâ€™s eye cream[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Carolâ€™s Daughter Monoi split ends cream[/SIZE]


----------



## kellyrd (Nov 3, 2012)

I send all my packages with delivery confirmation. All products are new and unused unless noted.

Makeup:
*New* Jane lipgloss in Sparkle Pink (Sept. Glambag)
Murad Skin Perfecting Primer Dewy Finish 5ml (same size as Sample Society but this one is dewy finish - Beauty Bar GWP)

Skincare:
*New* Orlane Super Moisturizing Concentrate 3.5 ml (Fall Loose Button)
*New* Orlane Serum Fermete 3ml (fall Loose Button)
*New* Shea Terra Cape Chamomile Pure Distillate Water - perfume vial sample
*New* Shea Terra Kalahari Ootanga Oil - perfume oil sample
*New* Suntegrity 5 in 1 Natural Moisturinzing Face Sunscreen .25 oz (Beauty Army)
Babor Cleasing Hy-Ol &amp; Pytoactive Base (10ml each) (Beauty Army) - product is new and unopen but I seemed to have crumpled the box.
Murad Hydro-Dynamic Ultimate Moisture .25oz (small jar Beauty Bar GWP)
Philosophy Microdelivery Peel 2 Step packet (step 1 .3 oz, step 2 .17 oz.)
Julep Elixir Organic Moroccan Argan Oil (used X1)

Body
Pricipessa Beauty foot balm 1 oz. (fall Loose Button)
Miracle Skin Transformer .5 oz. (Birchbox)
Bath and Body Works Sweet Pea Lotion 8 oz.
Bath and Body Works Sweet Pea HandiBac (antibacterial hand lotion) 2 oz.


Self-Tanner
*New* Jane Iredale Tantasia (Sample Society)
*New* Comodynes Self-Tanning Towelette (4) (Birchbox)
*New* Comodynes Hydra-Tanning Face Moisturizing Summer Glow (2) (Aug. Birchbox)

Hair:
Fekkai Brilliant Glossing Cream 1.6 oz (used 1X) (Sample Society)
Alterna Bamboo Color Care Fade-Proof Fluide .25 oz (x2) (Birchbox)
Oscar Blandi Olio de Jasmine Hair Serum 5ml (Sample Society)
Sebastian Color Ignite Shamoo 1.7 oz. (Glossybox)
Sebastian Color Ignite Conditioner 1.65 oz. (Glossybox)
Marco Color Anti-Frizz Leave-in Conditioner 2oz. (Beauty Army)
Peter Thomas Roth Mega-Rich Conditioner .75 oz.

Nails:
OPI Nail Envy (used x1)
Zoya Tracie (used x1)
Elf Coral Dream brand new

Perfume:
Oscar Espirit D'Oscar (Sample Society) - small roller ball, opened to smell


Other:
Brush Guards (Birchbox Sept.)
minteas ginger pear


----------



## CRB882 (Nov 3, 2012)

*For Trade*

Ouidad Climate Control Heat &amp; Humidity Gel

Archipelago Pomegranate Body Soap

Julep nail polish - Serena (used 2x)

Jouer Moisturizing Lip Gloss in Birchbox Pink (swatched)

Redken Shine Flash 02 glistening mist (used 2x)

stila one step bronze (only willing to trade for multiple objects or another full size item)

Anastasia Hydrafull Gloss in Bellini (swatched)

Pink Birchbox keychain

Several other nail polishes, mostly Julep-ask if interested

*Wanted*

Julep's Pink Grapefruit Body Frosting

FusionBeauty LipFusion Balm Lip Conditioning Stick

Julep Daylight Defense Lip Balm

Eyeko Fat Eye Stick (grey)

mascara


----------



## xiehan (Nov 3, 2012)

Hey ladies!

This might be a long shot, but I picked up the Urban Decay Ocho Loco eye pencil set during Sephora F&amp;F, and I love it, but because I'm warm-toned, one of the colors is something I cannot pull off, so I was wondering if someone else might have a full-size, unused *UD 24/7 eye pencil* in a color I can actually wear that they'd be willing to trade. Otherwise, this one will either sit unused or wind up being gifted to a friend for Christmas.

The color in question is *LSD*, which is a navy with turquoise shimmer. It's new and exclusive to the Ocho Loco set, which is why this might be worth your while.

The colors I'd prefer in return are Mildew, Eldorado, Lucky, 1999, Grafitti, or Covet, roughly in that order of preference.

Again, I'm only looking for full-sized, unused 24/7 eye pencils. PM me if interested. Thanks!


----------



## sleepykat (Nov 3, 2012)

Updated below.


----------



## Snow24 (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi everyone, I am currently looking for:* Ole Henriksen Truth Serum*
If anyone happens to want to get rid of any, take a look at my trade list and let me know if you are interested in anything. Thanks!


----------



## Coocabarra (Nov 4, 2012)

*What I have:*

*Ouidad* Climate Control Heat and Humidity Gel *(Full size, used once)*

*Jane* Cosmetics Sparkle Gloss - Sparkle Pink

*Color Club* in Insta-this *(full size)*

*Color Club* in Rose-gold color *(deluxe size)*

*Miracle* Skin Transformer Body SPF 20 in Glow

*Orofluido* Elixir *(deluxe size and 2/3 of full size)*

*Jurlique Moisture Replenishing Day Cream (Deluxe sample)*

*Yu-Be* Moisturizing Skin Cream
*PIXI* Beauty Lip &amp; Line in Orchid Rose
*Julep* colors in Sienna, Melissa, and Emma

*Suki* Pure Facial Moisture *(travel size from BB store set)*

*WEI* Pomegranate Buffing Beads *(x2)*

*Clarisonic* refreshing gel cleanser

*Wella* Enrich Moisturizing Treatment for Fine to Normal Hair

*Brush Guards*

*Mirenesse* Lip Bomb #9 (swatched, not for me)

*Beauty Blender* (Wishlist only please)

*Carol's Daughter* Split end sealer

*Glossybox* lipstick in Glossy Pink (Swatched x1)

*Modelco* Lip Gloss/Lip Stick duo in Dusk Lipstick and Striptease Gloss (swatched x1)

Have more stuff, just let me know what you are interested in!

*Interested In Trying:*

*Missha* BB Cream in #21 (Super want!)

Mattifying gel (Super want!)

*DDF* Brightening Cleanser

*Algenist anything*

*DDF* Wrinkle Resist Plus Pore Minimizer Moisturizing Serum

*Boscia* Black Luminizing mask
 
https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125393/coocabarras-trade-thread


----------



## ahkae (Nov 4, 2012)

*For Trade:*

 
All items are new unless specified. Willing to combine my items.
  *Eyes:*
-Sephora Collection Waterproof Retractable Eyeliner in 09 Glitter Black (full size / 0.11oz)
-Buxom Insider Eyeliner in Black Jasper (0.007 oz)
-Urban Decay 24/7 Waterproof Liquid Eyeliner in Perversion (full size / 0.058 oz)

-Kat Von D Tattoo Liner in Trooper (0.007 oz)
-Maybelline Illegal Length Mascara (full size / 0.22 fl oz)

*Face:*
-Ren Glycolactic Skin Renewal Peel Mask (Sample Society)
-Stila Illuminating Liquid Foundation in 70 Watts (0.17 fl oz)
-bareMinerals Active Cell Renewal Night Serum (0.10 fl oz)
-Vichy Normaderm Triple Action Anti-Acne Hydrating Lotion (0.1 fl oz)
-Vichy Normaderm Deep Cleansing Gel (1 fl oz)

-Karuna Hydrating Treatment Mask

-Missha Perfect Cover BB Cream in No. 31/Golden beige (deluxe sample / 10 ml)

-Missha BB Boomer Brightening Moisturizer (deluxe sample / 10 ml)

-Peter Thomas Roth Max Anti-Shine Mattifying Gel (0.25 g)

*Lips:*
-Tarte Vitamin Infused Lipgloss (0.06 oz)
-Korres Lip Butter in Jasmine (full size / 0.21 oz)
-Victoria Secret Beauty Rush Lip Gloss in Strawberry Fizz (full size / 0.46 oz)
-The Body Shop Spiced Vanilla Lip Balm (full size / 0.45 oz / unsealed but brand new)

-Zoya Hot Lips in Heatwave (full size / swatched)

-L'oreal Paris Color Riche leGloss in 151 Baby Blossom (full size 0.40 fl oz / swatched)

*Hair:*
-ModCloth headband in green Deer
-Andre Walker hair Q-Oil (full size/3.38 oz)

*Nails:*
-Color Club in Insta-This and Blue Ming
-essie luxeffects in Set in Stones
-Zoya in Twila (Full size)
-Zoya in Belle (Full size)

*Other:*
-Oscar de la Rente Perfume Roller (Sample Society)

  *Wishlist:*  
-ExfoliKateÂ® Intensive Exfoliating Treatment
-Benefit Benetint in any color -Lip tints/stains -Red/Dark red lipsticks/lip liners -Tarte or Benefit products -Cetaphil or CeraVe products   +Looking at all offers  
Thanks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Nov 4, 2012)

*Updated 11/4/12 new items in pink below*

All items are new/unopened unused unless noted.  If you would like to see pictures please let me know. Shipping to US only.

*Birchbox*


Stila 10-in-01 HD Beauty Balm, Stay All Day Foundation and Stay All Day Concealer Sampler Card (light color)x2

*Cravebox*


Pureistics Totally Ageless Intestive Eye Treatment 0.5 fl oz 15ml 

*My Glam*


All Belle Red Wedding Lashes 

Eclos Anti Aging Regenerative Cream .25 fl oz 7ml 

X Out: Shine Control 0.75 fl oz 20ml 

*Glossybox*


A Perfume Organic in Urban Organic (vial about half full, was received that way) 

*Misc*


21 Drops  De Stress 0.02 fl oz 0.6ml
Amore Pacific Moisture Bound Refreshing Hydra-Gel 0.03 fl oz 1ml 
Amore Pacific Moisture Bound Rejuvenating Serum 0.03 fl oz 1ml

Amore Pacific Moisture Bound Rejuvenating Cream 0.03 fl oz 1ml

Bvlgari Man Eau de Toilette 0.05 fl oz 1.5 ml squirted 1x, looks half full


Caudalie Premier Cru La Creme The cream 0.06fl oz 2ml
Diane by Diane Von Furstenberg Perfume w/card 0.04 fl oz 1.2ml

Essence 2 in 1 Kajal pencil 10 sweet &amp; heart 0.04 oz 1.2g

Exuviance SkinRise Bionic Tonic 0.05 fl oz  
Exuviance Restorative Complex 0.07 fl oz  

Jack Black Pure Clean Daily Facial Cleanser with Aloe and Sage leaf  x2 (no size listed) 

Ouidad Moisture Lock Leave In Conditioner 0.27 fl oz 8ml

Philosophy Take a Deep Breath 0.07 fl oz 2ml x2
Phyto Botanical Hair Relaxing Balm 0.5 fl oz
StriVectin Power Serum for Wrinkles 0.03 fl oz 1ml 
The Body Shop White Musk Eau de Toilette .33 fl oz 10ml
Pink and Purple satin wrislet with white "stars" 


*Wish List*

I like eye shadows, eye liners, mascara, lip products, makeup remover and nail polish.  I am still looking for my HG mascara and I like to try new stuff!  I don't have anything particular in mind so you can always ask!

Thank you


----------



## BagLady (Nov 5, 2012)

*Updated 11/5*

I will ship w/delivery confirmation and ask for the same in return. Shipping in the US only.

*Makeup:*


EyeRock Designer Liner Tapes (open package but new)
Clinique quickliner in intense chocolate 

NYX Roll On Shimmer in Salmon (swatched once) _ _ 

Lorac  Eyeshadow Trio (swatched once or twice) *Added 10/21* 
Clinique Color Surge Eyeshadow Duo Daybreak &amp; matte brown *Added 10/21*

Clinique Color Surge Eyeshadow Duo(twilight mauve/brandied plum) / Blush (Smoldering Plum) swatched once *Added 10/21*

Clinique Color Surge Eyeshadow Duo (butter pecan) / Blush (sunset glow) swatched once *Added 10/21 *

BareMinerals (Loose) Eyeshadow in Oz (used a few times) *Added 10/22*

BareMinerals (Loose) Eyeshadow in Metallic Lavender (used once or twice) *Added 10/22*

BareMinerals (Loose) Eyeshadow in Smoky Sequins (used once or twice) *Added 10/22*

MAC Surf Baby Studio Careblend in Gold Go Lightly *Added 10/22*

MAC Venomous Villains Her Own Devices Beauty Powder *Added 10/22*

MAC Wonder Woman Amazon Princess Blush (swatched once) *Added 10/22*

MAC Beauty Powder in Oh So Fair (from Venomous Villains collection but does not come in compact. Pan Only) Swatched 2 or 3 times *Added 10/23*


*Nails:*


Deborah Lippman Private Dancer _***Picky_ 

Zoya Meg (used once)
Circus by Andrea Tightrope (swatched on 1 finger) 

*Skin:*


Borghese Restorative Hydrating Mask (1oz)

BareMinerals Purifying Facial Cleanser (.23oz)

pur-lisse pur-lip comfort (.5oz)
By Terry Creme de Rose Soin Nutri-Lift Reconfortant (.14oz) 
DermStore Lip Quench (.21oz) open but never used  
DermaDoctor KP Duty priming serum(.06oz)&amp;moisturizing therapy for dry skin(.1oz) (1pk ea) 

Smashbox PhotoFinish Hydrating  Oil-Free Primer (.25oz) 
Smashbox PhotoFinish Oil-Free Primer (.25oz) 
Murad Skin Perfecting Primer (.17oz) 

Juice Beauty Green Apple Moisturizer SPF15 .5oz (used once)
Clarisonic Gentle Hydro Cleanser 1oz 
Clinique Dramatically Different Moisturizing Lotion (1oz) 
Boscia BB Cream (1 packet)
Boscia Purifying Cleansing Gel/Oil Free Daily Hydration (1pk ea) 
Nastassja Skin Enzyme Facial Peel  (.25oz) *Added 10/20* 
Cellceuticals Extremely Gentle Cleanser (2oz) *Added 10/22*

Kiehl's Ultra Facial Cleanser (5oz) *Added 10/22*

Dr Lewinn by Kinerase Wrinkle Repair Daily Lotion SPF30 1.7oz *Added 10/26*

Burt's Bees Intense Hydration Night Cream 1.8oz *Added 10/29*

Skin 79 Hot Pink BB Cream (5g/travel) *Added 11/5 *(swatched once)
Skin 79 Gold BB Cream travel tube (5g/travel) *Added 11/5 *(swatched once)



*Perfume:*


Harvey Prince Hello (sample spray) 
Harvey Prince Ageless (sample spray) 
Bond No.9 ChinaTown (sample vial) 
Dolce &amp; Gabbana Light Blue (sample vial) 
Flora by Gucci (sample vial) 
Love Sweet Love (sample vial) 
Viva la Juicy (2 sample sprays) 
Lucy B Perfume Oil Duo (BB samples) *Added 10/20* 
Tokidoki Ciao Ciao RollerBall (swatched once) *Added 10/26*


*Hair:*


Alterna UV+ Fade Proof Fluide (.25oz)

Shu UemuraEssence Absolue Oil Sample (used once or twice) 
Macadamia Oil Healing Oil Treatment (1oz) 
LuLu Organics Lavender &amp; Clary Sage Hair Powder (BB sample) *Added 11/5* 

*Misc: *


Aveeno Mineral Block SPF30 Lotion (3oz)
Borghese Body Creme (1oz)

Comodynes Self-Tanning intensive &amp; uniform color (2packs)
Nuxe Multi usage Dry Oil (.33oz)
ColorScience Pro loose mineral travel puff (.035oz) 

FAB Smooth Shave Cream (2oz)
Alessandro Pedix Feet (1oz) 
MyGlam January Makeup Bag Only 
MyGlam February Makeup Bag Only 
MyGlam August Makeup Bag Only

Bath &amp; Body Works Sweet Pea Shower Gel (3oz) 
Target Fall Beauty Bag only (leopard print) *Added 10/29* 

*Wishlist:*


Eyeko Skinny Eyeliner (Olive)
Mirenesse Lip Bomb in #2 (Red)

OCC Lip Tars

Peter Thomas Roth Skincare
Lancome Visionnaire Samples
Fresh products
Karuna Hydrating Mask

Wen Products

Orly Galaxy Girl
OPI Red

Ralph Lauren Romance (sample or mini)
Givenchy Very Irresistable (sample or mini)

Brow Gels
Inglot eyeshadows

I'm open to other things so try me.


----------



## sleepykat (Nov 6, 2012)

Updated below.


----------



## CourtneyB (Nov 6, 2012)

WARNING: WATCH OUT FOR SWAPLIFTER YANELIB27.

*Birchbox*

amika hair mask

Eye Rock Designer Liners

Lulu Organics Hair Powder, Lavender &amp; Clary Sage (5 grams)

*FullSized Items*

O.P.I Charged Up Cherry (X1 Mani - got in trade before realizing I have the same color in Essie!)

*Other Samples*

Smashbox Photo Finish Lid Primer (Mini - 0.5 mL/0.02 fl. oz.)

Benefit POREfessional (0.25 fl oz)

Benefit High Beam (sample size - will check exact size if interested)

*Wishlist* - _I will easily take other things, but just in case you have these..._

Wei Golden Root Purifying Mud Mask

DDF Brightening Cleanser

Zoya products

Essie products


----------



## sleepykat (Nov 6, 2012)

Updated on next page and in my own thread: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125294/sleepykats-trades


----------



## reepy (Nov 6, 2012)

Everything is new and unused, except when noted.

*UPDATED 11/6*

*SKIN / BODY*

3Lab Perfect Cleansing Foam - full sized, 3.4 oz

Caudalie, Gentle Buffing Cream, .13 oz

2-Vichy Triple Action Anti-Acne Lotion (.1 oz each)

Julep SPF 15 Lip Balm, Vanilla Mint - full sized

Murad Firm and Tone Serum for Cellulite &amp; Stretch Marks .33 oz packet

Comodynes Self Tanning - 1 packet

Kiehl's Intensive Treatment and Moisturizer - 2-packets, each 5 ml
Vicky LiftActiv Global Anti-Wrinkle &amp; Firming Care - .5 oz
Burt's Bees - Day Lotion with Clary Sage and Night Cream with Clary Sage.  I have 3 packets of each, each one is .15 oz.  Each also comes with a $3 off coupon

VBeaute 3 pack sampler (from Glossybox) - Lite Up, Buying Time, Eye Never - each 1 ml
DermaDoctor KP Duty - 2 step packs - Intensive Priming Serum  (.06 oz) &amp; Moisturizing Therapy for Dry Skin (.1 oz)
Bio-Oil - 2 oz. - I have used a litle less than 25% of this.
 

*NAILS *

Lil' Bling - Sp'ice'y - .5 oz (full sized)

Sparitual Nail Polish in Englightened, .5 oz (full sized)

2- Nailtiques Nail Lacquer, Moscow, 1/3 oz. (full sized)

Color Club - Status Update (BB mini)

Julep - Cuticle Oil (full sized)

Julep - Amy (full sized)

Julep - Top Coat (full sized)

*HAIR*

Nick Chavez Angel Drops Hair - full sized 2.4 oz

Clear Scalp &amp; Hair Therapy Shampoo &amp; Conditioner - each .28 oz packets

Kerastase - Oleo Relax - partially used.  I have 2/3 left of a 4.2 oz bottle.  No overlay cap for the pump, but I can seal it for shipping. (orig. cost of bottle was $35)  see picture (Also, ignore eyeshadow in the photo)

*MAKEUP*

Beauty for Real - The Perfect Pencil/Lip Enhancer - full sized

Murad, Eye Lift Perfector, full sized

Bare Minerals - Matte SPF 15 Light Foundation Sample with mini Kabuki brush,     deluxe sample size

Bare Minerals - Bare Minerals - Matte SPF 15 Foundation Sample with mini Kabuki brush &amp; .15 oz Prime Time Foundation Primer sample  (I have two sets - one with Fairly Light Foundation and one Light.  This is slightly smaller size than the set without the primer.)

*MISC.*

Cynthia Rowley Bandaids - Box of 20

Beauty Fix Cosmetic Bags (different ones - train case shape &amp; flowered flat ones)

*WISHLIST*
Harvey Prince Perfume - Flirt &amp; Hello

Larocca products

Algenist products

Burberry Lip Mists

Moroccanoil

Olofluido

GK Hair products

Alessandro Pedix or Julep Best Pedi Cream

Dermaquest Skin Vitalight (Beauty Fix)

Julep Elixir Argan Oil (or other organic argan oil)

Beauty For Real - Kiss Me lipgloss

But try me - I'm open to *lots *of stuff (though not foil packets).

THANKS!!


----------



## LyndaV (Nov 7, 2012)

Hey everyone...haven't updated my list in a while, but wanted to mention that I have several Julep polishes that I'd like to trade:

2 Julep Amber

2 Julep Minka

Julep Donna

I'd really like a Julep pedi lotion but I'm open to other suggestions.  My swap link is in my signature.


----------



## Gracie Girl (Nov 7, 2012)

New List Coming


----------



## Gracie Girl (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi Ladies, I just wanted you to know that I'm not ignoring your requests. I just started on here yesterday and am limited to two private messages a day. So, I will answer you when I have some private messages to use. Thanks, Karen


----------



## dotybird (Nov 8, 2012)

UPDATED:

[SIZE=10pt]Trade list (all products unopened/never used):[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Birchbox:[/SIZE]


[SIZE=10pt]Color Club, Status Update 0.25 fl oz [/SIZE] 
[SIZE=10pt]Benefit, foamingly clean facial wash and refined finish facial polish duo 0.1 fl oz each [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Comodynes Self-Tanning Intensive (2 packets)[/SIZE]


[SIZE=10pt]Glossybox:[/SIZE]


[SIZE=10pt]Illamasqua nail varnish in â€œPurityâ€ 0.5 fl oz [/SIZE] 
[SIZE=10pt]Senna lipgloss (will have to check color) [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Kryolan for Glossybox lipstick in â€œglossy pinkâ€[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Kryolan for Glossybox blusher in â€œGlossy Roswoodâ€ (pending trade)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Model Co. lipstick/lipgloss duo in â€˜Duskâ€ lipstick and â€œStripteaseâ€ gloss[/SIZE]


[SIZE=10pt]Sephora Samples (all from the Classic It Kit)[/SIZE]


[SIZE=10pt]Make Up Forever micro finish powder 0.035 oz[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=10pt]Sephora anti shine foundation primer 0.27 fl oz[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Stella McCartney L.I.L.Y. perfume vial[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Cartier Baiser Vole Eau de Parfum vial[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Nars Velvet Gloss Lip Pencil in â€œNew Loverâ€ 0.08 oz (swatched on hand)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Stila â€œin the lightâ€ shadow card[/SIZE]


[SIZE=10pt]Wishlist:[/SIZE]


[SIZE=10pt]Basq Skincare Calm Body Oil (October Glossybox)[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=10pt]Hair oils and treatments[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Missha BB cream in 27 or 31[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Kiehlâ€™s eye cream[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Carolâ€™s Daughter Monoi split ends cream[/SIZE]


----------



## tameloy (Nov 8, 2012)

_*Up for trade: (all brand new/never used unless noted)*_

*Birchbox Samples:*


*Blinc* Mascara
*Birchbox* Earbuds (pink and blue)
*Twist Band* - Lace up for Fall (orange lace)
*BLVGARI* Mon Jasmin Noir
*Color Club* - Put a Pin In It (rose gold color - used 1x)
*Schick* Hydro Silk Razor

*Glossybox Samples:*


*C.O. Bigelow* Lavender &amp; Peppermint Lotion (full size)
*Carol's Daughter* Shea Souffle in Ecstasy (large 4 oz tub, pulled back seal to smell only)
*Amore Pacific* Moisture Bound Refreshing Hydra Gel
*Nastassja Skin* Enzyme Facial Peel

*Beauty Army Samples:*


*Mama Mio* Boob Tube from Beauty Army (used 1x, not for me)
*Suntegrity* BB Cream SPF 30 in Light
*NuMe* Hydro Punch Shampoo
*Indie Lee* The Body Wash in Lemongrass
*Blingtone* Eyeshadow in Gilt-y (gold) FULL SIZE

*Deluxe Samples:*


*J.R. Watkins* Aloe &amp; Green Tea Hand Cream - 0.7 oz tub
*Benefit* Stay Don't Stray - (oz not listed)
*Benefit* High Beam (large deluxe size NIB)
*Pure DKNY* Body Butter - 1.7 fl oz tube
*Vitabath* Moisturizing bath and shower gel for dry skin - .85 fl oz
*Josie Maran* Argan Oil (from QVC Test Tube - NIB)

*FULL SIZE ITEMS*


*Bliss* rollerball perfume (swatched once on wrist)
*Oscar Blandi* Jasmine Smoothing Shampoo ($20 on BB website)
*C.O. Bigelow* Mentha Lip Balm in Vanillamint
*Tarte* Lipsurgence in Sweet (swatched)

_*Looking for:*_


Beauty Blender
Wella Professionals Enrich Moisturizing Treatment for Fine to Normal Hair from June GB
*****Stila Set and Correct***** 
*Ole Henrikson Truth Serum (August Glossybox)*

*Algenist Firming and Lifting Cream*

Shea Terra body butters (or anything)
Anything by theBalm

_Open to anything else, feel free to make an offer!_

*Successful trades with miss6aby (x2!), PepperPants, Caryatid, Jennabean , JadedBeauty (x5!), tawnyanshawn, mega789, MelissaFTW, LyndaV, Wida, kcrowebird (x2!), nfig, Fairest of all, sleepykat, ILikeGiants, Beautyboxgal*


----------



## Cathie (Nov 8, 2012)

Gracie you didnt put what you wanted in trade for your stuff. You have some great stuff that I would love to trade for!


----------



## stellar136 (Nov 8, 2012)

*UPDATED with new items November,8th 2012*

(Plus i update the items after every swap)

Here is my trade list! I'm open to all different trades so just send me a message! I love makeup! 




 I love multi-item trades- more worthwhile in some cases

Newest items are added to the bottom of each list

*SAMPLE SIZES*

*MAKEUP*

*LIPS*

*HAIR*


*Sebastian* color ignite-highlighted and multi color hair protection (1)shampoo and (1) conditioner SET 1.7OZ each from *GLOSSYBOX* 
*Amika*  20ML hair mask packets- I have a lot! name a # that would make for a fair trade
*SKIN*


*Befine*- single serve Gentle cleanser .34 oz packet
Dr.Andrew Weil for *ORGINS*- Mega-Mushroom Skin Relief advanced face serum.05 fl.oz packet
*Sephora* Age defy moisture cream SPF 15.. 5 ML tube (From the sun safety kit)
*Nivea* extended moisture daily lotion 1 OZ bottle 
*Burt's bees* radiance day lotion SPF 15 .10 oz SAMPLE

*Comodynes*-moisturizing summer glow 1 packet from BB

*Comodynes* intensive Self-Tanning Towelettes (2)

*Kinerase* PhotoFacials sun damage reversal system daily exfoliating cleanser 2 oz (wasn't completely filled when i got it new, but i tested it out for a couple days, there is plenty left in there.)

*SCENTS*


*Arquiste*- L'Etrog fragrance (2 vials) *BIRCHBOX* 
*Aquolina* Pink sugar sample vial.. used one time.
*Bvlgari*- Mon Jasmin Noir 0.05 fl oz sprayer (spritzed 1x to smell) *BIRCHBOX Sept.*


*kate spade* twirl-1.5 ml vial (spritzed to smell) 
 
*NAILS*

*FULL SIZES*

*MAKEUP*


1 *Bare Escentuals* beautifully luminous lashes(uniquely pearlized mascara) in box .16oz
*Sephora* balancing liquid foundation 1oz color D55 (it is for dark skin OR could be used as contour) sealed
*Bare Minerals* liner shadow in Sable (brownish)- (It's powder) used 3X
*L'Oreal* - HIP Pure Pigment Shadow Stick in #214 exhilarating (Bluish teal) used only 1 time. I did sharpen it because it was flat and hard to use, sharpening it made it easier to use.  

*Revlon*- Pinch me gel blush in (Peach afterglow)- new-swatched 1 time
*Revlon- *Pinch me gel blush (Cheeky Cherry) Brand new-still sealed

*Revlon**- *molten metal liquid shadow -copper crush #545 IN BOX
*Urban decay*- heavy metal glitter eyeliner in "DISTORTION"---3/4 full. (figured i'd list it if anyone is into glitter, i'd hate to throw it away.)
*LIPS*


*Jordana* Color Wave Lip Color in Wanna Be pink. Sealed
*Alba Botanica*- organic Hawiian Lip balm (chapstick size) -Passion fruit nectar (x*2*) (sealed)
*Jane.* -Sparkle Glass in Sparkle Pink .2 fl. oz tube. *MYGLAM * 
*Covergirl-* incredifull lip color- 912 PLUSH BLUSH
*Covergirl-* incredifull lip color- 900 BABY GIRL (here is a link to the cover girl page with all the colors for reference) http://www.covergirl.com/discontinued-product-details/id=B55C0493-3806-464D-B770-BBB7ED5CBD0D

*HAIR*

*SKIN*


*Maybelline-* Mineral Power Bronzer- natural face and body gel (Light) used 3x Practically full 2.5 Fl Oz. tube
*Physicians Formula*- ultra-hydrating Day &amp; Night cream 1.7oz  in box 
*Physicians Formula*- Hydrating&amp;Balancing moisturizer SPF 15- 1.7 OZ in box (says EXP 14 on bottom so i'm figuring that means 2014.)
*Physcians Formula- *Hydrating eye cream 0.5 oz in box
*SCENTS*


*Calgon*- Hawaiian Ginger body mist 4 FL OZ. used a couple times 90% full
*NAILS*


*Sally Hansen*- Salon effects nail polish strips in "WILD CHILD" (zebra print)
*Nutra Nail*- Gel perfect Uv-free Gel-Color 3 pc set in the color Moonstone (Used for 1 manicure) I put it all back in the box
*Andrea's choice* circus nail polish in Tightrope (matte purple) -used for 1 manicure 
*MISC.. *


*Madewell* $25 off a $75 purchase (I have 2 seperate codes)  FREE!!!
**Spalook.com* offer cards 2x of each: All codes Free
$50 off $200.00 purchase
*$10 off $60.00 purchase
$25 off $125.00 purchase
*Beautyfix* grey cylinder makeup bag w/ travel mirror
Bright Pink hair clip extension, sealed, brand new

*MY WISH LIST* 






Mirenesse lip bomb (not #9 i have that one 



 )
it cosmetics- bye bye undereye in neutral medium (NEWBEAUTY TEST TUBE)

Dirt salt scrub
Annick Goutal Eau d'Hadrien (citrus scent)
It's a 10! products
Dr. Dennis Gross Alpha beta peel/ Glow pad products
*Blinc products* 
Lorac self Tantalizer- body
Jouer luminizing moisture tint in Glow
Melvita floral water
Liquid eyeliner
self tan products, st tropez, st. moritz
Nars blush
pretty pink lipstick
Makeup forever products
Benefit products
Any makeup really
*I am very open to suggestions for trades! Please send me a message 



*

*See my feedback for my great past trades!*


----------



## juraseka (Nov 9, 2012)

[SIZE=medium]Hello![/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]I am looking to sell or trade, either is fine with me, but I would prefer to do â€œbundlesâ€ or â€œlotsâ€ if possible, especially on the nail polish (I have a very long list of random polishes available so please message me for more details). I will only ship within the US at this point, and I always include Delivery Confirmation so I hope you will do the same. I DO re-use packaging but I make it look as pretty as possible  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Everything I have is new, never tested (except nail polish but that was on fake nails) unless other specified. If anything is â€œnot sealedâ€ that is the way I received it. I am also constantly updating and will reserve anything you show interest in for a few days[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=medium]Full Size[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=medium]*Makeup**[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=medium]Lashem Measurable Difference Lash Gel (.123oz)(New &amp; Boxed) *VERY PICKY NEW[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Skinn Twin Set Collagen Boost Lipstick &amp; Wet Lip Gloss Pink Tulip or Coral Poppy (new &amp; sealed) *picky NEW[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Madame Milly Kit â€“ Blush, 2x Shadow, 2x Eyeliner, Mascara, Gloss, &amp; Brush (New &amp; sealed) NEW[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]American Beauty Loose Eyeshadow in Copper Glow with Brush (.09oz)(New &amp; Boxed) NEW[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]American Beauty Loose Eyeshadow in Rose Splendor (.09oz)(New, not sealed) NEW[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Sephora Moonshadow Trio in Dusk Till Dawn (purple-ish)(.063oz)(new &amp; sealed) *picky NEWW [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Maybelline Cool Effect Cream Eyecolor Cool Blues (White Shimmer)(.28oz)(new, not sealed) NEW[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Ofra Eyeshadow in Ice Go Black (14ml) (new, not sealed)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Rimmel Fix &amp; Perfect Primer 001 (new, not sealed)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Covergirl Remarkable Lip Definer in Nudes 5 (.005oz)(new &amp; sealed)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Covergirl Brow &amp; Eye Makers Pencil, Midnight Black x2 (one new, one used but sanitized/sharpened)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Profusion Colour Me Glow eyeshadow Palette (9.9g) (new &amp; sealed)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]LA Colors Eyeliner/Brow Pencils 2 Pack Brown/Black (.035oz ea) (new &amp; sealed)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]LA Colors Auto Eyeliner Black (.010 oz) (new &amp; sealed)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]ELF Natural Radiance Blusher in Glow (new, not sealed)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]ELF Tone Correcting Concealer in Rosy Beige (new, not sealed)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Kiss EverEZEyelashes (New &amp; boxed)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]*Nails**[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=medium]Sephora by OPI Blasted Turquoise Glitter (.5oz) (New &amp; sealed) NEW[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Sephora by OPI Nail Design Pen in Red Between the Lines (Green) (.067oz) (new &amp; boxed) NEW[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium](24) Various Nail Polishes from Maybelline, Covergirl Nailslicks, L.A. Colors, Revlon, Finger Paints, Sally Hansen, IsaDora, Ulta, Icing, PureIce, and Nina (swatched)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium](21) Various Nailene Hard &amp; Healthy French Manicure Nail Polishes (pinks, white, etc)(swatched)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]*Skincare**[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=medium]Bella Bronze x2 (4.2oz) (new &amp; sealed)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]*Haircare**[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=medium]Schwarzkopf Rescue Repair Shampoo (8.5oz) &amp; Conditioner (6.8oz) (new, not sealed)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Schwarzkopf Rescue Repair Sealed Ends (2.6 oz) (new, not sealed)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]*Misc**[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=medium]Mary Kay Foundation Compact with Brush (New in Box)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Victoriaâ€™s Secret Purple â€œLoveâ€ Bag[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]MyGlam October Chevron Bag[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Sephora â€œIt Kitâ€ Classic Makeup Bag[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]*Sample Size*[/SIZE] (Vials/bottles/tubes, foils/packets only where listed â€“ size listed where possible)

[SIZE=medium]*Makeup**[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=medium]Lancome Bi-Facil Makeup Remover (1.7oz)(new &amp; sealed) NEW[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]*Skincare**[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=medium]M.A.D. Skincare Transforming Daily Mosturizer (.13oz) (new, not sealed) NEW[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Prai Ageless Throat &amp; Decolletage CrÃ¨me (.5oz) (new &amp; sealed) NEW[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Signature Club A Moroccan Argan Oil Oasis Day Cream with SPF 25 (.35oz) (new &amp; sealed) NEW[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Caudalie Vinosource Quenching Sorbet-CrÃ¨me (.1oz)(new, not sealed) *picky NEW[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Caudalie The Cream (.06oz)(new, not sealed) *picky NEW[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Clarins Day Screen High Protection (.1oz)(new &amp; boxed) NEW[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Clarins High Definition Body Lift Cream (.35oz packet)(new &amp; sealed)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Harban Essentials Lavendar Towlette (1 packet)(new &amp; sealed)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Caswell-Massey Almond &amp; Aloe Hand &amp; Body Emulsion (.17oz packet)(new &amp; sealed)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]REN Resurfacing AHA Concentrate (.07oz packet)(new &amp; sealed) NEW[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Boscia Revitalizing Black Hydration Gel (.075oz packet)(new &amp; sealed) *picky NEW[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Boscia Enlivening Amino-AG Eye Treatment (.03oz packet) (new &amp; sealed) *picky NEW[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Boscia Restorative Night Moisture Cream (.075oz packet)(new &amp; sealed) *picky NEW[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]*Haircare**[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=medium]Exquisite Oil Biolage Replenishing Treatment (.16oz tube)(new &amp; carded) NEW[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Shea Terra Mongongo &amp; Banana shampoo (1oz) (new, not sealed) NEW[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Jonathan Dirt Texturizing Paste (size not indicated, ~1oz)(new, not sealed) *picky NEW[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Amika Oil Hair Treatment (.34oz)(new &amp; sealed, does have air bubble at top) NEW[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Carolâ€™s Daughter Monoi Repairing Shampoo &amp; Conditioner (.24oz packets)(new &amp; sealed) NEW[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Pure Argan Oil (5ml bottle w/dropper) (new, not sealed, small air bubble at top)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]*Perfume**[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=medium]Benefit Laugh With Me Lee Lee (.05oz)(new &amp; boxed) NEW[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Cartier Baiser Vole (.05oz)(new &amp; carded) NEW[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Stella McCartney L.I.L.Y. (.05oz)(new &amp; carded) NEW[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]*Misc**[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=medium]Furlesse Elevens Frown-Line Reducing Patches (BB5 Sample packet)[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=medium]WISHLIST[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=medium]I am interested in just about any type of makeup (palettes especially), and I love trying new skincare items. I donâ€™t really have any specific â€œwantsâ€ yet so just try me! (Please no tanners or perfume). Haircare and nail products are iffy, I would prefer makeup/skincare first[/SIZE] J

[SIZE=medium]Mascara[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Eyeliner[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Eyeshadow[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Lip products[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Primers/BB Creams[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium](Love Stila, Benefit, Urban Decay, Tarte, Smashbox, Bareminerals, Victoria's, but will consider almost anything)[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=medium]Specific[/SIZE]*

****I am really looking for (travel size preferably) bareMinerals Foundation in Medium Beige or similar colors/products!! I am looking for at least a couple so if you have more than one please let me know! OR If you have the jars with sifters I would be interested in those too!****

[SIZE=medium]Beautyblender[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Ellis Faas[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Eyeko liner[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]theBalm Stainiac[/SIZE]


----------



## heather4602 (Nov 9, 2012)

Hey yall, hope everyone up north is doing ok!

I updated my list and will continue to as boxes come in! So I am not going to put the list on here! Here is the link to my list:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125542/heather-4602


----------



## emeline (Nov 9, 2012)

See trading list below  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MeanWife (Nov 9, 2012)

*New list later in thread.*


----------



## sleepykat (Nov 10, 2012)

Updated below.


----------



## tevans (Nov 10, 2012)

​Here's what I have for trade : ( mostly from BB and My Glam &amp; nail polish colors that looked prettier in the store than at home ) IPSY BAG - EYEBROW GEL BARE MINERALS MOXIE DARE DEVIL LIP GLOSS EYELINER STARLINER BLACK MATTE EYESHADOW ( dark grey ) NOVEMBER BIRCHBOX ON ITS WAY -OSCAR BLONDI TEXTURE SPRAY X2( both pending ) -MASQUEOLOGY MASQUE CLEANSE -MASQUEOLOGY SERUM ACTIF -MASQUEOLOGY 7 D ADVANCED SERUM SYRINGE( full size syringe ) STILA BODY SHIMMER GLOSS ( full size - pending) ATALIER COLOGME ROSE PARFUM SAMPLE( pending) MIRACLE SKIN TRANSFORMER VANISH ( pending ) ( Eveything above in caps is on its way ! So is myipsy bag !) -Margania pure argan oil - lash card lash cards ( from beauty box ) - Might Leaf teas ( 3 pack) -C system hydrating shampoo (1.5) -shikai all natural moisturizing shower gel in pomegranate -clinique repair wear eye cream ( foil -stash chamomile herbal decaf tea x2 - Mrs.Meyers Clean Day liquid dish soap sample -Befine skin care packets from BB ( these might be expired but I can't find any date codes) -Rodial Dragons Blood hair sculpting gel foil pack -Seventh Generation Natural laundry detergent (good size sample) -vineyard collection Vitis Vinifera grapes antioxidant skin moisturizer -johnson &amp; Johnson natural baby skin lotion - Bliss lemon +sage body butter lotion 1.7 oz ( a lot of tubes ) - WISHLIST - Etolie Nail polish -MOX lip balm -SPROUT lip balm -ILLMASQUE nail polish -WHISH any products -Art of SHAVING men's products TWISTBANDS in color ( my mom has discovered them and wants colors !!) - BLACK nail polish - lip balms or treatments - LOVE NAIL POLISH ( favorite brands- - COLOR CLUB ( neons), ESSIE,JULEP, ZOYA ) willing to try other brands ( just not wet n wild or NYC ) . US trades only. Don't mind sending first or with DC. I just prefer communication ( if a trade offer is out there, I appreciate an answer whether the trade is a go or not ). Thanks for checking out my list ,y'all !


----------



## xiehan (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi all:

I'm getting the Model Co lipgloss in my November Birchbox (not sure what color yet since the box is still on its way). I have so many lip glosses already, so I would love to trade it for any of the Etoile nail polishes (any color but Navette) since I'm a polish junkie and I'd love to try out a new brand.

PM me if interested!


----------



## heather4602 (Nov 10, 2012)

Hey yall, I am getting two of the same box (again) while it is a good box I would love ones with the Etoile polish in it!  If you just want to trade it for items thats ok also. It still has not shipped yet, just for your FYI

This is my box:







 
 




ModelCo FIBRE LASHXTEND Lengthening Mascara
Ships Free



Chuao Chocolatier Assorted ChocoPod
Ships Free



Jouer Fragrance Cornucopia
Ships Free



Curly Hair Solutions Curl Keeper
Ships Free



stila all over shimmer liquid luminizer try-me-set


----------



## gracewilson (Nov 10, 2012)

See updated post below.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jacinta (Nov 10, 2012)

*Wishlist*

ModelCo Shine Lipgloss

Feeling Smitten Bath Balm

Mox Lip Butter

ModelCo Mascara

BareMinerals Lip gloss

Liquid eyeliner

*For Trade*

Stila eye shadow in makula (black- full size worth $18)

Pop Beauty Nail Glam (Full Size- Black Crackle)

Orofluido Elixir Sample

Sprout Cleanser and Exfoliant (PopSugar)

Pop Physique Original Butt workout DVD

Borghese B Gloss Lip Gloss in Fiore (swatched)

Apothederm Stretch Mark Cream X2

Pixi Lip &amp; Line Orchid Rose (swatched)

Atopalm Intensive Moisturizing cream

Sun FX Summer's Secret Self Tan builder

Kiehl's Ultra Facial Oil-Free Lotion

InstantEffect 90 Second Wrinkle Reducer

Circus Nail Color (white)

Murad Sheer Lustre Day Moisture

Babor Lifting Cream

Senna Double End Lipgloss in Luminous (Full Size)

Ofra Eyeshadow Ice in Go Black (Full Size)

Murad Refreshing Cleanser

Pencil Me In eyeliner in Emerald City (Full Size-green)

Pur-Lisse Pur-Lip Comfort (Full Size)


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi Ladies! I'd love to trade for a Modelco lipgloss (red color) and a Sumita eyeliner! All new and unused unless specified: - Lorac Tantalizer Deep Body Bronzing Luminizer 0.4oz - Pixi Nail Polish in Fresh Red - Neutrogena makeup remover cleansing towelettes (travel size packet of 7 towelettes) - First Aid Beauty Face Cleanser foil packet 0.06oz - Mini Glass Roller Ball Refillable Perfume Bottle holds 3.5ml comes with pipette to aid in transfer of perfume (transfer your sample perfumes and make them usable!) - Showstoppers Tape (BB sample) - Bath and Body Works Body Lotion in Cashmere Glow 3oz - Living Proof Prime Style Extender large foil packet 0.33oz - Mirenesse Lip Bomb #9 (Pink/Nude) - Target Summer Beauty Bag (bag only) blue damask print on canvas material - Coastal Scents Eye Shadow Set 3 (Ipsy) - I took two of the four shadows out. The colors that are left are Maroon Berry and Caramel. They are new and never swatched. - lulu organically lavender hair powder (BB sample) - Sprout lip balm in cocoa Wishlist: Modelco lipgloss Sumita eyeliner Fall Target Beauty Bag (leopard print) Ellis Faas L305 Juice Beauty Green Apple Moisturizer SPF15 Ole Henricksen Truth Serum Baggu Bags DDF Brightening Cleanser theBalm Mary Lou Manizer Mirenesse Lip Bomb #2 Chella Brow Gel Benefit They're Real Mascara Ren Glycolactic Radiance Renewal Mask Dermologica Daily Microfoliant Alterna Kendi Dry Oil Mist Nuxe Dry Oil Jouer Lip Enhancer Essie As Gold As It Gets Naked Princess Lipgloss in Barely Coral A true red colored lipstick


----------



## Coocabarra (Nov 10, 2012)

I am getting 2 of the same box again! I am getting 2 of Box #5, and I would like to trade for either box #3, 7, 13, 20, or 27. I would always be willing to trade it in parts.

This is what's in box #5:


 


Oscar Blandi Pronto Texture &amp; Volume Spray
Ships Free



Caldrea Hand Soap
Ships Free



ModelCo FIBRE LASHXTEND Lengthening Mascara
Ships Free



SOYJOY Cranberry Snack Packs
Ships Free



Stella Cadente Miss Me Eau de Parfum 30ml
Ships Free



Feeling Smitten Bath Bomb


 And here is my general trading list right now:

*What I have:*

*Ouidad* Climate Control Heat and Humidity Gel *(Full size, used once)*

*Jane* Cosmetics Sparkle Gloss - Sparkle Pink

*Color Club* in Insta-this *(full size)*

*Color Club* in Rose-gold color *(deluxe size)*

*Miracle* Skin Transformer Body SPF 20 in Glow

*Orofluido* Elixir *(deluxe size and 2/3 of full size)*

*Jurlique Moisture Replenishing Day Cream (Deluxe sample)*

*Yu-Be* Moisturizing Skin Cream
*PIXI* Beauty Lip &amp; Line in Orchid Rose
*Julep* colors in Sienna, Melissa, and Emma

*Suki* Pure Facial Moisture *(travel size from BB store set)*

*WEI* Pomegranate Buffing Beads *(x2)*

*Clarisonic* refreshing gel cleanser

*Wella* Enrich Moisturizing Treatment for Fine to Normal Hair

*Brush Guards*

*Mirenesse* Lip Bomb #9 (swatched, not for me)

*Beauty Blender* (Wishlist only please)

*Carol's Daughter* Split end sealer

*Glossybox* lipstick in Glossy Pink (Swatched x1)

*Modelco* Lip Gloss/Lip Stick duo in Dusk Lipstick and Striptease Gloss (swatched x1)

*Ole Henrikson* Truth Serum

*Whish* Body Butter

Have more stuff, just let me know what you are interested in!

*Interested In Trying:*

*Curly Solutions* Curl Keeper

*Modelco* Shine Ultra Lip Gloss

*Miracle Skin Transformer* Vanish Instant Imperfection Corrector

*Missha* BB Cream in #21 (Super want!)

Mattifying gel (Super want!)

*Stila* all over shimmer liquid luminizer

*DDF* Brightening Cleanser

*Algenist anything*

*DDF* Wrinkle Resist Plus Pore Minimizer Moisturizing Serum

*Boscia* Black Luminizing mask
Interested in other things, just make an offer!


----------



## Tabasc (Nov 10, 2012)

November BB up for trade.  It's box 9.

.
Lulu OrganicsÂ® Lavender + Clary Sage Hair Powder 
Buy
Mox Botanicals Lip Butter 
Buy
ModelCo FIBRE LASHXTEND Lengthening Mascara 
Buy
One Love OrganicsÂ® Aromatic Body Serum 
Buy
John Varvatos Artisan 2.5 oz 
I'll trade for the whole box of various parts.  I'm in San Diego if anyone nearby wants to trade, otherwise, I will mail.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 10, 2012)

U.S. trades only...Items are new and unused, unless specified...If new to swapping with me, I'd prefer to use DC on both ends! I'd prefer to stick to my wishlist, ladies...but that leaves almost everything but the kitchen sink! Thanks for looking..           FULL SIZE ITEMS:     Korres Eye shadow in olive green shimmer Loreal Inifinite Wear Eye Shadow in Sweet Chemise NYX Gloss in Brown Topaz - opened to look at color only, but have a few similar shades NYX Jumbo Lip Pencil in Ice; frosty lt. violet color Caudalie Lip Conditioner no seal China Glaze Naked - pink and came in a Breast Cancer set with my usual Seche Vite top coat Julep Polishes in Sandra, Ellie Julep Penelope - used for maybe 2 manis? Butter London Knackered - used for a mani...not quite what I thought, but still pretty; prefer another high end polish trade Sally Hansen Insta-Dry Nail Polish in Quick Brick - metallic red Sally Hansen Insta-Dry Nail Polish in Jumpin Jade - metallic forest green         SAMPLES FROM VARIOUS BOXES/GWP/STORES:     I'm getting two of the Modelco Fibre lash mascaras and two Mox Lip butters between my two BB subs, so I'm looking to trade those as well!     Blinc Eyeliner in Black .02 oz/7 g Stila Smudge Crayon in Black (extra from SS; received in swap) Borghese Bagno di Vita body soak .35 oz/10 g - 2 of these Borghese Tono Body Creme 1 oz/28 g Shieseido Hydro Refining Softener Lotion 1 fl. oz/ 30 ml - tried this 2x Alessandro Pedix Feet Heel Rescue Balm 30 ml/ 1.01 fl oz Benefit Foamingly Clean face wash/Refined Finish face polish - swap together; packet sized..dunno actual size, but received in BB byTerry Creme de Rose Nutri-Lift comfort cream 4 ml/.14 oz Sisley Hydra-Global Hydration Intense moisturizer .14 oz Boscia oil-free Daily Hydration SPF 15 15ml/.5 fl oz Kate Somerville CytoCell Energizing Treatment 5mL/.16 oz DDF Brightening Cleanser 2 fl oz HOLD DDF Amplifying Elixer 15 ml/.5 fl oz Estee Lauder Advanced Night Repair serum 7 ml/.24 fl oz - tried once Dermaquest ZinClear SPF 30 1 oz True anti-aging Radiance Revealing Complex 5mL/.17 oz Suki Balancing Regimen 2 sets(each comes with 5 foil packets) Ren Glycolic Renewal Mask 5ml/.17 fl oz Dr. Brandt Microdermabrasion Body exfoliating cream 15 g/.5 oz Pureology Antifade Complex Hydrate Shampoo/Conditioner/Masque foils .25 oz each(3pack) Wella Professionals Enrich Moisture Treatment .84 oz  Oscar De La Renta Live in Love(SS - deluxe mini bottle) Ojon Damage Reverse Conditioner 1 fl. oz BareMinerals Mineral Veil Original SPF 25 .75 g/.03 oz - looks too light for my skin, so unopened and unused Senna Double Dose Lip Lacquer - Double Dipped(pink/coral and swatched coral x1)  Sebastian Color Ignite Shampoo 1.65 oz Sebastian Color Ignite Conditioner 1.65 oz   Wishlist in trade link below!


----------



## mks8372 (Nov 10, 2012)

Updated 11/20/12

OK, here goes....been meaning to do this forever!  I am new to trading but am excited to clean out my unused items and maybe get some things that I have been coveting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I will only be able to ship to the U.S. at this time and will be using delivery confirmation!  I have a LOT of stuff so I am planning to build up my list gradually for manageability. I would prefer to work with those with positive trade histories to get me started and I am willing to ship first.

(All items are new and unused unless noted)

Skin Care Samples

Benefit So Radiant facial wash/facial polish (two sets)

Benefit Radiant Skincare facial polish (deluxe sample)

Bare Minerals Purely Nourishing Moisturizer .17 fl.oz.

Burt's Bees Radiance Day Lotion  .10oz

Neutrogena Ultra Sheer Dry Touch Sunblock 1.0 fl.oz. 

Clinique 3 Step System (level 2) one packet of each step

Aveeno Natural Protection SPF 30 (full size from Allure Beauty Box

Lancome Genifique Youth Activating Concentrate (sample packets x3)

X Out shine control gel (think this was from Beauty Army?) .75 fl.oz.tube

Chanel Ultra Correction Lift Serum .17 fl.oz.

Eye Shadow

Wet n Wild Palette-Blue had me at hello (full size)

Wet n Wild Palette(with eye pencil)-Golden Goddess (Full size from Holiday 2011)

Eye Liner

Eyeko Skinny Liner-Black(Birchbox)Pending

MUFE Aqua Eyes Crayon-Black (this is a mini from a best of kit)

Nailpolish

Color Club-Status Uptade(sic) (mini from Birchbox)

OPI Irre-Swiss-Ables (set of 4 mini polishes in Lucerne-tantly Look Fabulous (Dark shimmery charcoal), Yodel me on my cell (Dark Shimmery Blue), Color so hot it burns (bright true red) and a fast dry top coat)

Revlon nail enamel-Black with Envy

Sula Paint and Peel-Royale (Dark Blue)

Borghese-Stellar Notte (Dark purple)

Zoya mini-Noel (Shimmery Blue)

Zoya mini-Dove (Light grey cream)

Andrea's Choice-Spectacle-Orange (myglam/ipsy)

MAC-Paper Bag-creamy brown(used 1x)

Essie-Sand Tropez (light nude cream) Pending

Face

Physician's Formula Happy Booster Blush-Warm(full size)

Physician's Formula Youth Wear Foundation w/brush-light(full size)

ELF Corrective Concealor Pallette

ELF Golden Bronzer

ELF Complexion Perfection

ELF Makeup Mist and Set (x2)

ELF Shimmering facial whip in citrus

Stila All Over Shimmer Liquid Luminizer-Rose Gold (Birchbox)

MUFE HD Powder (mini from best of kit)Pending

Stila Illuminating Tinted Moisturizer 1.7 fl.oz.(pretty sure this is full size)-shade 01

Calvin Klein infinite hydration foundation in color 104 Cafe au lait (full size-1 fl.oz.)

Lips

ELF Conditioning Lip Balm in Peaceful Pink

ELF Luscious Liquid Lipstick in Baby Lips

Bare Minerals-Dare Devil (ipsy)

Cargo lip gloss-Morocco .105 oz. (mini from a kit)

Buxom lip gloss (this is a medium shimmery pink in a mini size received from Ipsy-I can't read the name or size it is sooo tiny!)Pending

Fragrance

Bliss eau de toilette rollerball .33 fl.oz.(tried this on my wrist once)

Carol's Daughter "My Life" fragrance roller ball (inspired by Mary J.Blige) .33 fl.oz. (also tried this once on my wrist)

Hair

John Frieda Full Repair Perfect Ends Deep Infusion (full size from Allure Beauty Box)

Tre Semme Fresh Start Dry Shampoo (travel size)

Organix Awapuhi Ginger Repairing Dry Styling Oil 3.3 fl.oz.(full size)

Misc.

ELF Brush Shampoo

Wishlist

Mox Lip Butter

Modelco FiberXtend Mascara

Other mascaras, love the sample sizes

Try me on fragrance samples, I love having these around

Tinted lip balms

Lip/cheek stains

Facial Mists


----------



## jbird1175 (Nov 10, 2012)

*UPDATED 11/10/12 *

Mirabella Eye Colour in Semiformal (swatched with a q-tip, from September myglam bag)

Dirt purify &amp; glow salt scrub .05 oz tub

Lush Lemon Slip Body Soap, Square Sample Size Bar

Miss Jessie's Pillow Soft Curls (1 fl oz packet)

Miss Jessie's Super Sweetback Treatment (.46 ofl z packet)

Miss Jessie's Super Slip Sudsy Shampoo (.43 fl oz packet)

Miss Jessie's Baby Butter Creme (.46 fl oz packet)

Amazing Cosmetics Velvet Mineral Liquid Foundation X 3 (Medium Beige, .12 fl oz)

Amazing Cosmetics Amazing Concealor X 3 (Medium Beige, .03 fl oz)

Amazing Cosmetics Anti Aging Face Primer X 3 (.12 fl oz)

Mirenesse Lip Bomb No. 4 (the deep pink shade, swatched)

PEQUI Oil by Couture Couture Colour .5 fl oz. bottle(my October myglam)

LiQWD SiLK deep conditioning treatment .25 fl oz packet

Coastal Scents Eye Shadow Sample Set 1 (my October myglam. I'm in search of Set 8 or 5)
Jane Sparkle Pink Lip Gloss (swatched with a q-tip, from September myglam bag)

Skin79 BB Cream, Hot Pink Tube (I don't know the size but it's akin to the larger Dr. Jart's sample)

Skin79 BB Cream, Gold Tube (again, don't know the size but it's akin to the larger Dr. Jart's sample)

Brush Guards (from Sept BB)

Beauty Fixation Makeup Remover Sample

Comodynes Hydra-Tanning Face Moisturizing Summer Glow (X2)

Stila One Step Bronzer (pumped 3 times. i wanted to love it, it's just not for me)

Bare Essentuals Mineral Veil (sample pot, never used, .02 oz)*

Shiseido Benefiance WrinkleResist24 Balancing Softener Enriched (deluxe sample, .84 fl oz bottle)*

Shiseido Benefiance Extra Creamy Cleansing Foam (deluxe sample, .1 oz tube)*

Twistband Hair tie in yellow

John Varvatos Star USA Men's Cologne  (BB Man Extra) 

Clarins High Definition Body Lift (Cellulite Control Cream foil packet .35 oz)*

*TOCCA spray fragrance vials:*

Colette (Bergamont, Juniper Berry, Pink Peppercorn, Violet, Cyclamen, Incense, Musk, Vanilla)

Cleopatra (Bitter Grapefruit, Lush Greens, Jasmine, Tuberose, Patchouli, Vanilla Musk) _spritzed_

*NAIL POLISHES: *

Full Size - Dovey and Dharma (pending) (these have been both used, a couple times each. They were given to me - colors just aren't for me.)

Minis - Beach Mini Collection. Colors are Kimbra (1 use), Zuza (swatched)

Color Club - Blue Ming (swatched twice)

_*most of these items are from Birchbox but there are a few that are store samples or free with purchase. _

Wish List (willing to trade multiple items for full size or deluxe samples!)

LiQWD volumizing catalyst

Mox Lip Butter

DDF Brightening Cleanser

Mally perfect prep hydrating under-eye brightener (taking a chance here lol)

Benefit POREfessional

Color Club in Tweet Me

MCMC Fragrance Phoenix Perfume Oil

Mirenesse Lip Bomb in No. 9 (for my sister)

Atlier Orange Sanguine Perume

BVLGARI Jasmine Noir (me and my sister both love this scent!)

Dior Extase Mascara

Josie Maran Lip &amp; Cheek Stain (no nude colors please)

Stila Lip Glaze in Fruit Punch (or a similar color)

Eyeko skinny liners in any color but would love the Olive color

Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment in Rose, Plum or Enchanted
Algenist products (I am always up for a trade for the firm and lift though)

Harvey Prince Ageless (or any other citrus scents like A Organix)

Nail Polish (I gravitate toward darker plums, magentas, reds, nudes, neutral pinks, matte finish or white (eg Essie's Marshmallow))

Pore minimizing or dark spot corrector products

Or make me an offer!


----------



## dotybird (Nov 10, 2012)

UPDATED Trade list (all products unopened/never used): Birchbox: Oscar Blandi Texturizing Spray (pending arrival) stila all over shimmer liquid luminizer (pending arrival) Color Club, Status Update 0.25 fl oz Benefit, foamingly clean facial wash and refined finish facial polish duo 0.1 fl oz each Comodynes Self-Tanning Intensive (2 packets) Glossybox: Illamasqua nail varnish in â€œPurityâ€ 0.5 fl oz Senna lipgloss (will have to check color) Kryolan for Glossybox lipstick in â€œglossy pinkâ€ Model Co. lipstick/lipgloss duo in â€˜Duskâ€ lipstick and â€œStripteaseâ€ gloss Sephora Samples (all from the Classic It Kit): Make Up Forever micro finish powder 0.035 oz Sephora anti shine foundation primer 0.27 fl oz Stella McCartney L.I.L.Y. perfume vial Cartier Baiser Vole Eau de Parfum vial Nars Velvet Gloss Lip Pencil in â€œNew Loverâ€ 0.08 oz (swatched on hand) Stila â€œin the lightâ€ shadow card Wishlist: MCMC Fragrance Phoenix Perfume Oil (November Birchbox) One Love Organics Body Serum (November Birchbox) Shea terra organics whipped body-creme Kerastase Masque Chroma Riche treatment Marie Veronique Organics Body Oil Hair oils and treatments Missha BB cream in 27 or 31 Kiehlâ€™s eye cream Carolâ€™s Daughter Monoi split ends cream


----------



## lilsxkitten (Nov 10, 2012)

EDITED- Updated list on Page 9 of this thread.  Or please refer to the link in my signature!  Thank you!


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Nov 11, 2012)

All items are new unless specified otherwise.

*Travel Size*:

V Beaute Everyday Creme

Ulta Instant Nourish Facial Moisturizer

Clinique Dramatically Different Moisturizing Lotion

Dr. Lewinn by Kinerase Instant Dermal Wrinkle Filler daily treatment

VS Airbrush FX Face Primer 

Borghese B Gloss in Fiore

Murad Line Tamer

Jane Sparkle Gloss in Sparkle Pink *pending

Make Up Forever Gloss Lab Shine Star collection ( light shimmery pink nude)

Hydroxatone 90 Second Wrinkle Reducer *pending

Philosophy Miracle Worker

Hydroxatone Intensive Anti-Wrinkle Complex

Jurlique Moisture Replenishing Day Cream

MUFE Smokey Lash

Ahava Extreme Day Cream

Sisley Intense Anti-Aging Hydration (2)

Vbeaute Eye never cream

Neutrogena Pure and free liquid daily sunblock spf 50

Clarins Delectable Self tanning mousse (2)

supergoop everyday spf 30 (2)

peter thomas roth max sheer all day moisture defense 

Miracle Skin Transformer in medium

Primed and poreless too faced bronze (2)

kate somerville protect spf 55 serum sunscreen

shisheido spf 60 face and body ultimate sunscreen (2)

shisheido spf 55 face ultimate cream

benefit lipgloss in a bronzey peach color ( the name sticker fell off)

murad acne and wrinkle reducer (2)

ddf ultra lite moisturizing dew

clean scene moisturizer

lavanilla spt 40 sunscreen

auromere soap in vanilla (2)

auromere soap in sandalwood

herbaria soap in almond spice

the new black polish in a dark blue ( from the spring collection)

tarte lights camera splashes

what's your type masara-the balm

roberto cavalli perfume NEW

olay regenerist ELF  NEW

Clean Perfumes in Fresh Laundry, Shower Fresh and Warm Cotton. These are the sizes that you would find in the deluxe sephora sampler pack, not the little vials. NEW

The New Black nail polish in Gold Grenade NEW

Pixel Polish in till im blue over you NEW

Essie in Wicked NEW

Essie in carnival NEW (used for one manicure)

Urban Decay in Gunmetal NEW

Bare escentuals gloss in Sensational NEW

DuWop Lash venom NEW

Mac Zoom Lash NEW

Dr Jart BB Cream Water Fuse NEW

*Full Size*:

Alima Pure Nourishing Lip Balm in Rhubarb 

Burtâ€™s Bees Tinted Lip Balm in Red Dahlia (2, one swatched) * one pending

Loreal Youth Code Serum Intense 

Stila Eyeshadow Pan in Jade

mirenesse Lip Bomb in #4 *pending

Supergoop sunscreen everyday 30 spf (2)

clean Scene spot treatment

a moisturizer for oily skin that I got from the loreal testing program. Used once and didn't like it.

dermstore lip quench

soya essence lip balm in black cherry 

keeki lip shimmer in ooh la la

soya essence lip balm in island delight 

the balm polish in a case of the blues

Perfectly posh lipgloss in sassy vanilla mint

Covergirl lash blast volume NIB  NEW

elf nail polish in Chic Confetti, violet velvet and Gold Star  NEW

Kat von d Sinner rollerball (about 80%full)  NEW

Grey wallet from the BB Man NEW

Physician's Formula Healthy Wear Bronzer in Light (used a couple of times) NEW
Flirt See Ya Makeup Remover (Used a couple of times) NEW
Ofra Eyebrow pencil in a dark brown ( I sharpened it because I used it a couple of times. The color was just too dark and I couldn't make it work) NEW
UD Half Baked Eyeshadow (I used a few times and then I dropped it, so it's shattered but if someone wants to put it back together, then help yourself. Lol) NEW

NYC Individual Eyes Palette in Dark Shadows ( It came in the mail from influester and one of the shadows had a chunk that had fallen out. I swatched them as well) NEW

*Packets/Foils*:

Exuviance Sheer Refining Fluid

Dr. CiLabo Aqua Collagen Gel Super Moisture (3)

Amore Pacific Natural Protector

Derma e Hyaluronic Acid Day Creme

Dior One Essential Skin Boosting Super Serum

Clarins Extra Firming Age Control Lip and Contour

Boscia Vital Daily Moisturizer

Full of Promise Restoring Cream

Premier instant stretching mask 

zero oil origins moisturizer

shisheido spt 60 ultimate lotion

dr ci labo aqua collagen gel (4)

stila one step foundation in dark (6)

amazing cosmetics anti aging face primer

elta md uv clear spf 46 sunscreen for acne prone skin

clarins instant smooth self tanning mousse 

pores no more dr brandt pore refiner bronze

stila illuminating tinted moisturizer in shade 1 (2)

purminerals color correcting primer in neutral

Porefessional (2)

murad oil free sunblock spf 30 (2)

dr ci labo aqua in derm 

magic lumi primer

garnier skin renew in light/medium and medium/deep

UD Naked Skin Foundation in shade 8 and 2 NEW

Oxy Clinical Acne Treatment NEW

Jeune dage organics anti aging serum NEW

Wishlist:

Liqwd Products

Sunbeam

bronzers

anything for oily skin

clay masks

eyeko eyeliners

volumizing hair products

Julep polishes


----------



## sleepykat (Nov 11, 2012)

Updated on the next page, or you can look at it here: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125294/sleepykats-trades


----------



## EricaD (Nov 11, 2012)

*11/14 - November Ipsy/MyGlam added* If you've PM'd me and I haven't gotten back to you yet, please bear with me! I got quite a few overlapping requests and am trying to go in order of who messaged me first for those items. *The number one thing I'm looking for right now is a beautyblender. Also top on my list is the Chuao chocolate from November's BB. I'd like to stuff my face with gourmet chocolate while applying my foundation with a hot pink sponge. I'd appreciate your help in achieving this. *Â  I will trade generously, as I know there's a huge demand for them.* Thanks for looking! US trades only. Everything is new unless otherwise noted. *Birchbox* **I'm considering trading my ModelCo mascara. I'll consider offers, but am going to be picky.


*Ouidad* Climate Control Heat &amp; Humidity Gel (0.6 fl oz) 
*Vitivia* Pro: Vitamins A15 and C10 (4 capsules each) 
*Lucy B* Pink Frangipani &amp; Wild Jasmine Perfume Oils 
*LiQWd* SiLK Professional Deep Conditioning Treatment- 0.25 fl oz packet 
*21 Drops* - 09 Focus 
*Kate Spade* Twirl 
*Schick* Hydro Silk Razor 
*Birchbox* earbuds-Â  pink and blue 
*Color Club* nail polish mini-Â  Disco Nap x 2 
*Stila* smokey eye card 
*Hollywood* fashion tape sample pack 
*Shu Uemura* Essence Absolue Oil- tried once, 90% full 
*Birchbox* 'xoxo' notecard x2 
*MyGlam/Ipsy*


*Mirenesse* Lip Bomb #2 (I'd like to try #9, but would trade this for other things) 
*Be a Bombshell* eyeliner in OnyxÂ  
*Coastal Scents* eyeshadow set 5 - Vibrant Red, Frosty Taupe, Vanillla Sky, and Rasin Berry (looking for set 4 or 6, but I'd trade this for other things, too.) 
*Look Bag*


*Chella* Eyebrow Defining Gel (would like to try Benefit They're Real, but woulld trade this for other things) 
*theBalm* Meet Matt(e) eyeshadow-Â  Matt Batali (swatched) 
*bareMinerals* Marvelous Moxie lip gloss in Dare Devil 
*Starlet Cosmetics* eye pencil in Chocolate 
*Ultraflesh Gold Standard* mascara 
*Bremenn Research Labs* Miracle Cream-Â  0.24 fl oz 
*Betsey Johnson* perfume 1mL sample 
*Unknown Brand* - two mini polishes, a yellow and an orange-Â  both are pretty, not quite shimmery, not quite metallic colors, but just not for me. 
*Kelly Teegarden Organics* brightening serum 
*Erno Laszlo* Hollywood Collection - 5 packets 
*Miscellaneous*


*Urban Decay* powder blush in Quicke-Â  Full Size (used a few times, but the color just doesn't suit me) 
*Urban Decay* Afterglow Glide On Cheek Tint in Quickie-Â  deluxe sample- 0.02 oz (swatched) 
*Urban Decay* Supercurl mascara-Â  deluxe sample-Â  0.18 oz 
*Urban Decay* Body Jewelry Temporary Tattoos- Full Size (no size listed, they're in a big tube, beautiful packaging) 
*Glam Nation* Organic skin care samplesÂ  (3 small jars glued to a card, no size listed. The jars are VERY full, and I've never opened them.) Includes Foaming Cleanser, Makeup Remover, and Rejuvenating Serum Calendula. *The card also has 3 discount codes: $10/50; $20/70; $25/100 
*Murad* Acne &amp; Wrinkle Reducer- 0.125 fl oz (x2) 
*Leonor Greyl* Shampooing CrÃ©me de Bambou; Shampooing Reviviscence; Masque Fleurs de Jasmin - 16mL each; CrÃ©me Regeneratrice - 14mL; SÃ©rum de Soie Sublimateur - 2mL 
*Per-fÃ©kt* Skin Perfection Gel in Radiant-Â  0.02 fl oz; Brow Perfection Gel in Caramel - 0.01 fl oz 
*Peter Thomas Roth* Mega-Rich Shampoo- 1 fl oz (x3); Mega-Rich Conditioner- 0.75 fl oz (x3); Mega-Rich Body Wash-Â  1 fl oz (x3); Mega-Rich Body Lotion-Â  1 fl oz (x2); Moisture Infusion Facial Bar-Â  1.25 oz (x2); Massaging Bath Bar-Â  1.75 oz (x2) 
*L'Oreal* Magic Perfecting Base primer-Â  0.17 fl oz (packaging says it's a 3 week supply) 
*Pantene* Flat to Volume conditioner-Â  1.7 oz 
*Pantene* Aqua Light shampoo and conditioner-Â  1.7 fl oz each 
*Aveeno* Daily Moisturizing Lotion- 1 oz (x6) 
*Olay* Regenerist Wrinkle Revolution Complex-Â  0.23 oz tube, enough for quite a few uses 
*Axe* Hold + Touch spiking glue-Â  0.65 oz 
*Physician's Formula* Wrinkle Corrector and Firming Moisturizer SPF 15; Hydrating Eye Cream; Intensive Wrinkle Corrector Eye Cream (all full size BNIB) 
*Physician's Formula* 2-in-1 Correct &amp; Cover cream concealer in Green/Light and Yellow/Light- Full Size, several of each 
*Physician's Formula* Matte Collection eyeshadow quad in Canyon Classics-Â  Full Size 
*Physician's Formula* Custom Eye Enhancing Mascara Duo for Blue Eyes-Â  Full Size 
*CoverGirl* Lash Blast Length mascara in Black-Â  Full Size, double pack 
*CoverGirl* Cheekers blushes-Â  Full Size-Â  I have tons of these, assorted colors 
*Revlon* Diamond Lust eyeshadow 115 Neptune Star 
*BareMinerals i.d.* eyeshadow in Wildflower (used once or twice) 
*Victoria's Secret* Beauty Rush lip gloss in Mango Madness and Punchy (swatched with a clean lip brush) 
*Got2b* assorted full size products-Â  Smooth Operator Lustre Lotion; CrazySleek Flat Iron and Blow Dry Lotion; Kinkier Gloss n Define Curling Spray Gel; Kinky Curling Mousse; Powder'ful Texture Powder; Powder'ful Volumizing Powder 
*Julep* Portia (swatched) 
*Miss Jessie's* Creme de la Creme conditioner (x2) and Baby Buttercream (packets, but big ones) 
*Jouer* lip gloss minis in Glisten and Mimosa 
*Jouer* Luminzing Moisture Tint packets-Â  x1 each in Glow, Golden, and Bronzed 
*Melvita* Moisturizing Rose Nectar - 0.07 fl oz; Moisturizing Gel-Â  0.07 fl oz; Foaming Facial Scrub-Â  0.10 fl oz packets 
*CÅtz* face sunscreen-Â  Broad Spectrum SPF 40 - 1.0g packet 
*Exuviance* Daily Anti-Oxidant Peel 10% Citric Acid-Â  single use pad (x2) 
*Lierac Paris* concentrÃ© Mesolift Toning Radiance Serum-Â  0.07 fl oz (x2) 
*Lierac Paris* mesolift creme anti aging Radiance-Â  0.10 fl oz packet 
*Vichy* LiftActiv Global Anti-Wrinkle and Firming Care- 0.05 fl oz packet (x3); Purifying Foaming Cream Cleanser- 0.11 fl oz packet 
*SebaMed* liquid Face + Body wash for sensitive skin- 0.17 fl oz packet 
*Bio-Oil* 0.03 fl oz packet (x7) 
*GÃ¼d by Burt's Bees* body lotion in Vanilla Flame- 0.17 fl oz packet 
*Fekkai* Glossing Cream- 0.3 fl oz packets (very decent size- if put in a resealable container there's enough for several uses); Glossing shampoo and conditioner- 0.3 fl oz packets (x2) 
*Nuance by Salma Hayek* beautiful blends eye quad sample card; Raw Honey Color Protect Shampoo and Conditioner-Â  0.25 fl oz packets (x2) 
*Infusium 23* Leave-In Treatment-Â  0.33 fl oz cardboard packet 
*Wishlist*


beautyblender 
theBalm Mary-Lou Manizer 
Benefit Sugarbomb 
Benefit The Porefessional 
Benefit Posietint 
Other Benefit products, try me! 
Carol's Daughter Split End Sealer 
BareMinerals Well-Rested, Mineral Veil, and Bisque 
Wei to Go in Light 
Algenist products 
Beauty Fixation Pre-Tweeze Treatment 
DDF Brightening Cleanser 
Laura Geller Double-Dipped lipstick 
Stila One Step Bronze or One Step Correct 
Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant 
Viva la Juicy 
Nail polishes in nudes or pretty much any shade of pink (I especially love super pale almost white pinks that are opaque or nearly opaque) 
Urban Decay eyeshadow in Sin or Sellout (try my on any UD shadow, though) 
Urban Decay eyeshadowÂ  Primer Potion 
Urban Decay 24/7 pencil liner in Zero or Perversion 
Other Urban Decay products 
Shea Terra Shea Butter Body Creme 
L'Oreal Youth Code Day/Night Cream 
St. Tropez sunless tanner or BareMinerals Faux Tan-Â  try my on other sunless tanners 
The brush that came with Faux Tan on QVC-Â  the 2nd or 3rd version, the round one with synthetic bristles 
Stila lip glaze in Action 
Or just send me your list!


----------



## reet (Nov 11, 2012)

These items are from Birchbox and are new unless specified:

Jouer Mini Rollerball (Nov) *arrival on 11/15

Pixi Lid &amp; Line in Smokey Grey (Oct)

Boscia Purifying Cleanser (large 1.69 fl oz sample) (Oct)

The Brush Guard Variety Pack (Sep)

Juicy Couture Viva La Juicy la Fleur x2 (Aug) 

Supergoop City Sunscreen Serum (packet) (Aug)

Miracle Skin Transformer Body SPF 20 (May)

Birchbox Notecard (May)

Befine Gentle Cleanser (large packet) (April)

Eye Rock Designer Liner (Feb)

NUXE Huile Prodigieuse OR Dry Oil Shimmer (used once) (Dec)

Vichy Cellu-Destock Caffiene Treatment for Cellulite (large packet) (from Vichy Box)

Sephora samples (all are new deluxed-sized samples):

Benefit They're Real Mascara mini

Buxom Mascara mini

Too Faced Primed &amp; Poreless

Too Faced Glamour Gloss in Sex Pot 

Bareminerals Mini Hydrating Mineral Veil 

Tarte Lights, Camera, Lashes Mascara Mini x2

Tarte Smooth Operator finishing powder (from It Bag #3) 

Sephora Anti-shine Foundation Primer (from It Bag #3)

Urban Decay De Slick Setting Spray (from It Bag #3)

Clarins Instant Smooth Perfecting Touch (from It Bag #3) 

Clarins UV Plus Multi Protection SPF 40

Sephora Age Defy Moisture Cream SPF 15

Thierry Mugler Alien perfume sample

Kate Walsh Billionaire Boyfriend perfume sample

DKNY Paris &amp; Rio perfume samples

I may be willing to trade my ModelCo Fibre Lashxtend Mascara from Birchbox because I am drowning in mascara samples. My Stila Liquid Luminizer may be up too depending on how I feel about it. I don't know how to use luminizer lol.

I also have a beautyblender that I experimented with it once, so meaning it's washed once with Johnson baby shampoo. I don't know if that's considered used and gross, but I don't want it and will be willing to throw it into a trade for free 





I'm looking for nail polish in fall/winter colors, illume candles, kiehl's anything, and BAGGUS!!! 

But try me since I have all this stuff I don't want/need.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Nov 11, 2012)

For swap!

new in blue

Birchbox/My Glam/Ipsy

-should be getting Oscar Blandi texture and vol spray (trust me, my hair has enough volume already!!!)

-jouer lip enhancer

-jouer LMT in bronze

-jouer gloss in mirage 

-essie power clutch full size (will be picky about this one)

-Mighty Leaf tea 1 chamomile citrus, 1 green tea tropical, 1 vanilla bean

- show stoppers garment tape

-viva la juicy la fleur

-Suki pure facial moisture packet

-

Other

-color club peace out purple (full sized, used for 1 mani)

-elf eyelid primer (full size) never used 

-Julep Alyson (swatched)

-Color Tattoo eyeshadow in Pomegranate Punk (full size, never opened)

-Miss Jessie's curly pudding (1 fl oz foil packet)

-Miss Jessie's curly butter creme .46 oz foil packet

-Miss Jessie's Curly Meringue 1 fl oz foil packet

-Billionaire Boyfriend perfume sample (Kate Walsh fragrance)

-Diane by Diane Von Furstenberg 1.2 ml perfume 

Foil packets 

-dermalogica tri-active cleanse 2 24 ml foil packets 

-Vichy destock stomach creme , 5% caffeine 7 ml

-Malin &amp; Goetz vitamin e moistureizer .04 floz

-Korres antiageing primer .05 fl oz

-Clarins extra firming day cream- not sure of size-small foil packet

-clear prep fx matte foundation primer &amp; anti acne gel .05 fl oz

-dr brandt dark spots no more .068 fl oz 

-fresh umbrian clay mattifying serum .07 oz

-Makeup forever HD primer .05 fl oz

Wishlist

-eye shadows 

-not sure, but send me your list and maybe you have something I want!! 

-I have allergies so no lavender or almond oil products!


----------



## Snow24 (Nov 11, 2012)

*Updated*


----------



## mega789 (Nov 11, 2012)

_UPDATED! (11-11-12)_

* From Birchbox I have:*

 Viva La Juicy - *La Fleur*

* Schick Hydro Silk razor with coupon*

* Color Club- Polish *Insta-this

* Essie* -  color fair game

* Jouer *- matte moisture tint (hazel)

* twistband* - red lace color

 *boscia* - Oil-free Nightly Hydration

 *Joanne vargas* - daily serum

* *

* Sample Society *

 *Alterna Bamboo* - UV+ Fade-Proof Fluide .25 oz pump bottle

* Other products (New unless specified)*

* love &amp; toast* - Clementine crush Sugar scrub travel tube

* love &amp; toast* - Clementine crush body lotion travel bottle

 *Clinique* - dramatically different moisturizing lotion 1oz 

* N4 **- *Hydrating Shampoo 1.5 oz bottle

 *N4 **- 3x *Reconstructing Masque packets (Very concentrated and can get 2-3 uses per packet)

 *N4 **-  *Clarifying Shampoo (Very concentrated and can get 2-3 uses per packet)

* N4 **- 2x *Blow Dry Lotion (Very concentrated and can get 2-3 uses per packet)

* Urban Decay - *marsh mallow sparkling lickable body powder

* Clarins - *Gentle Foaming Cleanser (o.7 oz tube)

* MICA Beauty Cosmetics - * 1 Coconut Oil Facial Cloth Mask (Retail is 6 masks for $128!!!)

* **Kerastase - Lait Substantif *-  Age Premium line - Excellent lightweight contouring conditioner, Anti-oxidant for mature hair (.34oz).

*  M.A.D. Skincare* - Wrinkle Repellent Environmental Protection Serum (0.13oz pump bottle)

* Garnier Fructis* - Fall fight packets 

* Tea forte* - Mango green tea.

 *AVON - Anew Genics Tube in box 0.25oz*

* *

*FULL SIZE Products (Some New and some used)*

*Stila* - long wear liquid lip color, petal

*Bloom Cosmetics* - Clear brow gel NIB

*Bloom* - Lip gloss Glimmer (gorgeous shimmery purple color)NIB

*Bloom* - Lip stain Peach (swatched on hand)

*Tarte* - cheek stain, tipsy (used  3x with sponge applicator &amp; sterilized)

*Cargo - *Eye Bronzer

*Philosophy *- the color of grace: heavenly light pink illuminator

*China Glaze* - Nail polish color: Grape Juice

*Fekkai* - Shea Butter Hair Mask

*Redken - Mineral Elixir*

*Hydroxatone Celtrixa* - Stretch Marks lotion (retail $70) still boxed and shrink wrapped

*Hydroxatone Celtrixa* - Stretch Mark Microdermabrasion Stick

*Boots No7* - Instant Radiance Beauty Balm used 4x 1oz 

*Boots - No7 Radiance Boosting (Hot Cloth Cleanser) 6.7 oz (without muslin cloth), and cleanser used only 1 time.*

  * Korean products* 

* The History of Whoo (Korea's most expensive and prestigious line) - * 

3x Hwa Hyun Cream packets

Ja Saeng essence (1 packet)

In Yang - sleeping repair pack

* Danahan Hyoyong yoon BB* Cream with spf - has diamonds in it and one of my  favorite BB creams. Leaves a glowy look to skin and has great coverage without sinking into lines. Shade #23 (2 packets each good for 2-3 uses)

* O HUI* - The First Cell Revolution Cream x2 packets (Stem cell cream) 

* ** *

* *Some photo's...



























*Wish List:*

*Faux Cils Mascara*

*Stila Set &amp; Correct*

*Glytone Acne Self Foaming wash*

*Eyeko - Purple liner* (&amp; Olive)

*liqwd hair products*

*mirenesse lip bomb - try me on color*

*Asian skin products and BB creams*

Tarte makeup

Dermalogica Chroma white products

*You can also make me an offer as you never know what I would like to try.*

I like products that make my skin moist and dewy and not matte. I'm looking for luminizers, skin brightening products and love high end hair products. Also I'm into high pigmented eyeshadows with all kinds of colors, especially bright.


----------



## amandah (Nov 11, 2012)

*Updated!*

*My Trade List:*

*Nail Polish*

Julep - Kylie (with magnet), Penelope (used for 2 manicures)

Andrea's Choice - Tightrope (purple)

*Makeup*

NYX Roll On Shimmer in Salmon (swatched once)

Full Size - bare minerals warmth and mineral veil (both used maybe 2 or 3 times)

jouer moisture tint in pearl (.17 fl oz, swatched a tiny bit)

StudioGear Lipstick in Whisper

NARS - Orgasm Illuminator (.29oz)

Mirabella eyeshadow pan in Semiformal (cocoa brown shade)

perfekt - lash perfection gel

be a bombshell-liquid eyeliner in onyx (from myglam/ipsy)

Mirenesse lip bomb in #9 (swatched on a clean hand)

*Hair*

LiQWd SiLK Professional Deep Conditioning Treatment- 0.25 fl oz packet

LiQWd The Perfect Wave- 0.25 fl oz packet

Keracolor Sample from MyGlam

Alterna Bamboo Color Care UV+ Sample (.25 fl oz, from Birchbox)

Carol's Daughter - Monoi (myglam)

*Misc*

Comodynes Self-Tanning Intensive wipes (3)

Harvey Prince - Eau Flirt sample

Philosophy Live in Love &amp; Wonderstruck perfume vial

MyGlam Brushes - Glammie Classic Crease Brush &amp; Brush Case, Concealer Brush &amp; Defining Eyeliner Brush (New, never used)

October MyGlam Bag - Black &amp; white chevron with red

*Wish List*

Stila luminizer (light pink shade)

Benefit They're Real

Pequi Oil from myglam/ipsy

lip butters

Nail Polishes (try me on some colors)

Oscar de la Renta - live in love

I'm pretty open, just send me a pm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jbird1175 (Nov 11, 2012)

*UPDATED 11/11/12*

Mirabella Eye Colour in Semiformal (swatched with a q-tip, from September myglam bag)

Dirt purify &amp; glow salt scrub .05 oz tub

Lush Lemon Slip Body Soap, Square Sample Size Bar

Miss Jessie's Pillow Soft Curls (1 fl oz packet)

Miss Jessie's Super Sweetback Treatment X 2 (.46 ofl z packet)

Miss Jessie's Super Slip Sudsy Shampoo X 2 (.43 fl oz packet)

Miss Jessie's Baby Butter Creme X 2 (.46 fl oz packet)

Benefit POREfessional (.25 fl oz tube, swatched to try with Q-tip, still plenty left in tube)

bareMinerals eye &amp; cheek in soft focus pure (full size product in a QVC gift pack, .02 oz pot, tried once)

Amazing Cosmetics Velvet Mineral Liquid Foundation X 3 (Medium Beige, .12 fl oz)

Amazing Cosmetics Amazing Concealor X 3 (Medium Beige, .03 fl oz)

Amazing Cosmetics Anti Aging Face Primer X 3 (.12 fl oz)

Mirenesse Lip Bomb No. 4 (the deep pink shade, swatched with Q-tip)

PEQUI Oil by Couture Couture Colour .5 fl oz. bottle(my October myglam)

LiQWD SiLK deep conditioning treatment .25 fl oz packet

Coastal Scents Eye Shadow Sample Set 1 (my October myglam. I'm in search of Set 8 or 5)
Jane Sparkle Pink Lip Gloss (swatched with a q-tip, from September myglam bag)

Skin79 BB Cream, Hot Pink Tube (I don't know the size but it's akin to the larger Dr. Jart's sample)

Skin79 BB Cream, Gold Tube (again, don't know the size but it's akin to the larger Dr. Jart's sample)

Brush Guards (from Sept BB)

Beauty Fixation Makeup Remover Sample

Comodynes Hydra-Tanning Face Moisturizing Summer Glow (X2)

Stila One Step Bronzer (pumped 3 times. i wanted to love it, it's just not for me)

Bare Essentuals Mineral Veil (sample pot, never used, .02 oz)*

Shiseido Benefiance WrinkleResist24 Balancing Softener Enriched (deluxe sample, .84 fl oz bottle)*

Shiseido Benefiance Extra Creamy Cleansing Foam (deluxe sample, .1 oz tube)*

Twistband Hair tie in yellow

John Varvatos Star USA Men's Cologne  (BB Man Extra) 

Clarins High Definition Body Lift (Cellulite Control Cream foil packet .35 oz)*

*TOCCA spray fragrance vials:*

Colette (Bergamont, Juniper Berry, Pink Peppercorn, Violet, Cyclamen, Incense, Musk, Vanilla)

Cleopatra (Bitter Grapefruit, Lush Greens, Jasmine, Tuberose, Patchouli, Vanilla Musk) _spritzed_

*NAIL POLISHES: *

Zoya Minis - Beach Mini Collection. Colors are Kimbra (1 use), Zuza (swatched)

Color Club - Blue Ming (swatched twice)

_*most of these items are from Birchbox but there are a few that are store samples or free with purchase. _

Wish List (willing to trade multiple items for full size or deluxe samples!)

LiQWD volumizing catalyst

Mox Lip Butter

Oscar Blandi Pronto Texture &amp; Volume Spray

Shea Terra Organics Whipped Shea Butter

DDF Brightening Cleanser

Mally perfect prep hydrating under-eye brightener (taking a chance here lol)

Josie Maran Lip &amp; Cheek Stain (no nude colors please)

Eyeko skinny liners in any color but would love the Olive color

Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment in Rose, Plum or Enchanted
Algenist products (I am always up for a trade for the firm and lift though)

Harvey Prince Ageless (or any other citrusy scents)

Nail Polish (I gravitate toward darker plums, magentas, reds, nudes, neutral pinks, matte finish or white (eg Essie's Marshmallow))

Pore minimizing or dark spot corrector products

Facial Masks

Or make me an offer!


----------



## lovepink (Nov 12, 2012)

*Updated 11/13/12 new items in pink below*

All items are new/unopened unused unless noted.  If you would like to see pictures please let me know. Shipping to US only.

*Birchbox*


Stila 10-in-01 HD Beauty Balm, Stay All Day Foundation and Stay All Day Concealer Sampler Card (light color)x2

*Cravebox*


Pureistics Totally Ageless Intestive Eye Treatment 0.5 fl oz 15ml 

*My Glam*


All Belle Red Wedding Lashes 

Eclos Anti Aging Regenerative Cream .25 fl oz 7ml 

X Out: Shine Control 0.75 fl oz 20ml 

*Glossybox*


A Perfume Organic in Urban Organic (vial about half full, was received that way) 

*Misc*


Amore Pacific Moisture Bound Refreshing Hydra-Gel 0.03 fl oz 1ml
Amore Pacific Moisture Bound Rejuvenating Serum 0.03 fl oz 1ml
Amore Pacific Moisture Bound Rejuvenating Cream 0.03 fl oz 1ml
Bvlgari Man Eau de Toilette 0.05 fl oz 1.5 ml squirted 1x, looks half full

Caudalie Premier Cru La Creme The cream 0.06fl oz 2ml
Clear Scalp &amp; Hair Therapy Total Care Nourishing Shampoo &amp; Conditioner 0.28 fl oz 8.3 ml each 
Diane by Diane Von Furstenberg Perfume w/card 0.04 fl oz 1.2ml

Essence 2 in 1 Kajal pencil 10 sweet &amp; heart 0.04 oz 1.2g

Exuviance SkinRise Bionic Tonic 0.05 fl oz  
Exuviance Restorative Complex 0.07 fl oz  

Fekkai Shea Butter Moisturizing Shampoo &amp; Conditioner 0.3 fl oz 9ml each


i.d bare Minerals glimmer in disco 0.02 oz 0.57g (received in a trade) 
i.d. bare Minerals glimpse in night owl 0.02 oz 0.57g (recieved these in a trade)

i.d bare minerals face color 30806 true .02 oz .57g (recieved in a trade)


Jack Black Pure Clean Daily Facial Cleanser with Aloe and Sage leaf  x2 (no size listed)  
L'Oreal Ever Cream Sulfate Free Nourishing Shampoo &amp; Conditioner &amp; Deep Nourishing masque 0.34 fl oz 10ml each

Origins Plantscription Anti Aging Serum .05 fl oz 1.5 ml 

Ouidad Moisture Lock Leave In Conditioner 0.27 fl oz 8ml

Philosophy Take a Deep Breath 0.07 fl oz 2ml x2
Phyto Botanical Hair Relaxing Balm 0.5 fl oz
Pink and Purple satin wrislet with white "stars" 
Slatkin &amp; Co Sweet Cinnamon Pumkin Candle 1.3 oz 36g


The Balm What's Your Type in black The Body Builder 0.11 fl oz 3.5 ml 
The Body Shop White Musk Eau de Toilette .33 fl oz 10ml

Zoya Kristen 0.25 fl oz 7.5ml (recieved in a  trade) 

*Wish List*

I like eye shadows, eye liners, mascara, lip products, makeup remover and nail polish-looking for Zoya Lara or Kimber and Essie in A Cut Above.  I am still looking for my HG mascara and I like to try new stuff!  I don't have anything particular in mind so you can always ask!

Thank you


----------



## angiepang1e (Nov 12, 2012)

Marie Veronique Organics Body Oil (Oct BB, small glass vial)

Heidi Klum Shine Perfume (0.5 oz, CEW Beauty Box)

TheBalm Time Balm Rose Face Cleanser (full size, 6 oz)
TheBalm Time Balm Cranberry Invigorating Eye Cream (full size, 1.7 oz)
TheBalm Time Balm Vanilla Oil Absorbing Face Moisturizer (full size, 1.52 oz)

Victoria's Secret Very Sexy Diamond Eye Shimmer in Emerald (full size, used once - put tape on the sifter)
Victoria's Secret Very Sexy Diamond Eye Shimmer in Vivid (full size, used once - put tape on the sifter)
Victoria's Secret Very Sexy Luster face Powder in Priceless(full size, swatched once) 
bareminerals liner shadow in Hallucinate (full size) 

Flirt Cosmetics palette in Dance Fever includes Silver Fog &amp; Wild Night eye shadow, Blush in Crazy in Love, and small brush (full size, missing eyeshadow applicator)
Too Faced Sugar shadow in Caviar Dreams - black shimmery shadow (full size, used once so the shadow in on top of the sifter) _pending_ 
Pout glitter shadow in Coral Glitz (full size)
21 Drops De Stress 0.02 fl oz

NEW! BH Cosmetics Lip liner in Raspberry (swatched)
NEW! Victoria's Secret mini fragrance in Super Model (new, .25 oz)
NEW! Victoria's Secret mini fragrance in Sexy Little Things (new, .25 oz)
NEW! Smashbox Limitless Eye liner in Onyx (new, .03 oz) *_picky_ 
NEW! Paul Mitchell Truth about Curls Deluxe Kit (Detangling shampoo, leave-in treatment and ultimate wave beachy texture cream gel) (new, 3 tubes .5 oz)
NEW! Juliette has a Gun in Miss Charming (new, glass vial)
NEW! Talika Extenseur Cils lash extender (new in box, never used)_*picky_

NEW! Mac eyeshadow in Aquaverta (used twice, sanitized)
NEW! Mac eyeshadow in Belle Azure (used once, sanitized) *_picky_

NEW! NYC Individual Eyes (Shadows in white, silver, grey and black, illuminator and primer (used once, sanitized)
NEW! Victoria's Secret flawless glow face bronzer (used a few times, sanitized - compact is a bit dinged up, can take pictures upon request!)

*Wishlist*

Josie Maran lip&amp;cheek stain

Fushion Beauty Lash Fushion XL

Talika Lipocils Expert

Stila sparkle liquid liner

SHEA TERRA products, especially the Whipped Shea Butter

MyGlam July makeup bag only

Mascaras _new only, please!_

Julep quick dry polish drops

Julep best pedi cream ever

Blushes! Bronzers! 

Benefit, Tarte, TheBalm


----------



## heather4602 (Nov 12, 2012)

I have my whole list in the signature but I just added My Glam stuff:

 Bare Minerals Lip gloss in Dare Devil

Starlet Intense Liner in Chocolate

Meet Matt(e) in Matt Batali

Chella Eyebrow Defining Gel

Brown Bag


----------



## missionista (Nov 13, 2012)

I have the following for trade.

Birchbox:

*Comodynes* self tanner (for face), 1 packet

*Twist band* hair tie in a kind of metallic khaki color

*Oscar Blandi* volumizing/texturizing spray

Glossybox:

*Senna Lip Gloss *in Moondance, Full size. Swatched once on hand.

*Ofra eyebrow penci*l in Universal, new, full size.

Other:

*Calvin Klein Euphoria* perfume sample ( unused, 1.2ml)

*Mane Tame Weightless Frizz Control* (.25 fl oz)

*Kiehl's Cucumber Herbal Alcohol Free Toner* (foil packet, .17 fl oz)

*Kiehl's Overnight Biological Peel* (foil packet, .17 fl oz)

*Lancome Genifique &amp; Visionnaire* (two foil packets as one sample, not sure of size)

My Wishlist:

Shiseido sunscreens (other sunscreens also a possibility)

Shea Terra Organics--try me!

Perfumes, especially niche/indie brands (Diptyque**, Bond No. 9, etc.)

Lulu Organics dry shampoo

Try me on other things!!


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Nov 13, 2012)

I am on my phone so I will edit this later, but I wanted to get this posted. Up for trade: November Birchbox: 1. ModelCo SHINE Ultra Lip Gloss in Showgirl Red. It looks like a redder Birchbox pink color to me. (full size.) 2. One love Organics Aromatic Body Serum in Rose (I just want to trade this for another scent). November Ipsy/My Glam: 1. Nailtini Nail Lacquer in Millionaire (Just swatched on two nails.) 2. (Maybe) Bare Minerals Moxie Lip Gloss in Dare Devil. I'm really not sure what I want for trade. I guess make me an offer! I have too much mascara right now and I dont like lip gloss. Sorry if I sound picky. Oh, i wouldn't mind Chuao chocolate! Thanks guys!!


----------



## tessak (Nov 13, 2012)

I just updated my trade thread with some November BB, MyGlam/Ipsy and other items, including


ModelCo Fibre LashXtend mascara
ModelCo lip gloss
Ilume candle
Shea Terra Organics whipped body butter
Lulu Organics dry shampoo hair powder
Rose gold Color Club mini polish

Entire thread is linked in my signature. Thanks!


----------



## lorizav (Nov 13, 2012)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/129604/beauty-box-open-trading-list/60#post_1954199

and from IPSY 

Meet Matt(e)  The Balm eyeshadow in Matt Batali-  So darn cute but not my color

Starlet cosmetics eye liner pencil in black (also not my color)


----------



## mks8372 (Nov 13, 2012)

I've been adding new items as my subs come in!  Link to full list is below. 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/129604/beauty-box-open-trading-list/192#post_1964298


----------



## sleepykat (Nov 13, 2012)

Updated below.


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Nov 13, 2012)

All the items are new and never used unless otherwise noted.

Birchbox:

- Showstoppers Tape

- Lulu Organics Lavender Hair Powder

- Sprout Lip Balm in Cocoa

Ipsy:

- The Balm What's Your Type in black The Body Builder 0.11 fl oz

- Mirenesse Lip Bomb #9 Pink/Nude (full size)

- Coastal Scents Set 3 (I took out two of the shadows and the two that are left are Maroon Berry and Caramel. They are untouched, unused, and in perfect condition)

Other:

- Lorac Tantalizer Deep Body Bronzing Luminizer 0.4oz

- Pixi Nail Polish in Fresh Red (full size)

- Neutrogena makeup remover cleansing towelettes (travel size packet of 7 towelettes)

- First Aid Beauty Face Cleanser foil packet 0.06oz

- Mini Glass Roller Ball Refillable Perfume Bottle holds 3.5ml comes with pipette to aid in transfer of perfume (transfer your sample perfumes and make them usable!)

- Bath and Body Works Body Lotion in Cashmere Glow 3oz

- Living Proof Prime Style Extender large foil packet 0.33oz

- Target Summer Beauty Bag (bag only) blue damask print on canvas material

Wishlist:

Shea Terra

One Love Organics

Coral/Nude/Red Sheer Lip Glosses

Fall Target Beauty Bag (leopard print)

Ellis Faas L305

Ole Henricksen Truth Serum

Baggu Bags

DDF Brightening Cleanser

theBalm Mary Lou Manizer

Mirenesse Lip Bomb #2

Chella Brow Gel

Ren Glycolactic Radiance Renewal Mask

Dermologica Daily Microfoliant

Alterna Kendi Dry Oil Mist

Nuxe Dry Oil

Jouer Lip Enhancer

Essie As Gold As It Gets

Face Cleansing oils (DHC or other brands)

Facial Oils - any brand

A true red colored lipstick

Send me your list/offers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello all, I'm looking for the animal print bag from the Target fall giveaway and Dermalogica precleanse...check my trade list in my siggy! Thanks!


----------



## LyndaV (Nov 14, 2012)

I've got the bag...let me look at what you have to trade and I'll get back to you.


----------



## Cathie (Nov 14, 2012)

*FOR TRADE*

Birch box

Bamboo UV fade proof fluide .25 oz pump bottle

Jouer BB pink mini gloss

Glambox/Ipsy

Target Bag leopard print

Clear shampoo and conditoner

Pureology volumizer single use packet

Youngblood mineral primer small pump bottle

Youngblood Hi def translucent powder .02oz pot

*WISH LIST*

***Benefit They're real mascara***

Benefit anything

 Visanti

DDF anything!!

Perfekt eyebrow gel or eyelash

Jouer lip enhancer

Kiehls anything!!

Talika lipocils

Pretty much open to anything  except nail polish or tanning products


----------



## Hilde (Nov 14, 2012)

I just wanted to mention that I'm looking for the Benefit They're Real mascara (from this month's ipsy bag) and drop my trade list here from the old thread. It will be updated as soon as I have time, because I need to add some things! Let me know if you want to trade!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/121990/birchbox-open-trade-thread/2550#post_1938383


----------



## bethm (Nov 14, 2012)

Nail Stuff

Hair Stuff

bain de terre 1.7 oz bamboo ultra control styling gel

Ouidad Curl Clips -- Set of 6 (new in package)

Brocato Curl Interrupted Smoothing Keratin Protein Spray 4 oz. (full-size)

Aveda Smooth Infusion Style-Prep sample 0.34 oz (x2)

Aveda Color Conserve Daily Color Protect sample 0.34 oz

Herbal Cleanse Dry Shampoo sample packet 0.25 oz (curlBOX)

Ouidad Wide-Tooth Comb (new in package)

John Frieda Sheer Blonde Set -- blonder lightening shampoo 1.5 oz, lightening conditioner 1.5 oz, and controlled lightening spray 1 oz

Matrix Total Results Wonder Boost Root Lifter Sample Spray Bottle 1 oz

Matrix Total Results Miracle Treat Lotion Spray Sample Spray Bottle 1 oz

Ouidad Botanical Boost Travel Size 2.5 oz

Make-up/Facial Stuff
Supergoop City Sunscreen Serum (2 sample packs from glossybox)

Supergoop Everyday Face &amp; Body Lotion sample tube 10 ml

bareMinerals Prime Time foundation primer small sample tube 0.15 oz

Venus White Pro Teeth Whitening Gel (in a syringe-like thing -- you put the gel into a tray which is not included)

Covergirl &amp; Olay Pressed Powder 350-Medium (new in package)

Neutrogena Ultra Sheer Dry-Touch Sunblock SPF 70 (1.0 oz)

Global Goddess i-Divine eyecolor in Kumaon (darker brown)

Be A Bombshell Onyx Eyeliner

Mirenesse #4 lip bomb (looking for nude-pinky color to trade possibly) _PENDING_

The Body Builder Mascara by the Balm (black) deluxe sample 0.11 oz

Beauty Addicts Showoff Full-Size Mascara 

Bad gal Waterproof Mascara Full-Size (new but not in box -- did pull wand out to look at brush)

Mary-Lou Manizer Sample Size

Other

Shimmertime Shimmering Body Cream by Pure Romance 2 oz (full-size -- very cool just not me)

A Perfume Organic Urban Organic Fragrance Sample Vial (unused but looks 1/2 full)

M Mitch (Men's Paul Mitchell hair products) travel-size items -- Construction Paste 0.85 oz, Clean Cut 0.35 oz,  Barber's Classic 0.35 oz, Reformer 0.35 oz, Hardwired 0.85 oz, Steady Grip 2.5 oz

Bugs OFF mosquito repellant band 

Jack Black Double-Duty Face Moisturizer for Men travel-size 1.0 oz

Lucy B's Perfume Oil Duo (pink frangipani and wild jasmine) small fragrance sample vials

Hanae Mori full-size rollerball fragrance 0.33 oz (would love to trade for another rollerball)

Very Random

2 Hallmark Text Bands (new in package -- one black and one purple)

Set of 5 nose studs (new in package -- box should have had 6 but I took one out)

Wishlist

Julep Best Pedi Ever Creme or Pedix Feet Heel Rescue Balm or other foot creme

Foot Scrub/Foot Soak

Elemental Herbology 

Harvey Prince fragrance

StriVectin

Moroccanoil or Macadamia Oil Products or other hair treatment

Nude/light pink lipgloss/lipstick

Nail Polish (OPI, Essie, Butter London)

Facial Masks / Scrubs

_Very open so just ask ... don't hesitate!!_


----------



## jbird1175 (Nov 14, 2012)

I have the Nailtini Nail Lacquer from Nov. myglam (full size product). I swatched my pinky - it's super cute but I'm not typically a glittery polish person and I don't think I'll ever use this. Was considering giving this to my younger sister but maybe we can strike a deal for something on my wish list? 

*UPDATED 11/14/12*

Starlet Cosmetics Eye Pencil, Black (Nov. myglam)

Mirabella Eye Colour in Semiformal (swatched with a q-tip, September myglam bag)

Starlet Cosmetics Eye Pencil, Black (Nov. myglam)

Dirt purify &amp; glow salt scrub .05 oz tub

Lush Lemon Slip Body Soap, Square Sample Size Bar

Miss Jessie's Pillow Soft Curls (1 fl oz packet)

Miss Jessie's Super Sweetback Treatment X 2 (.46 ofl z packet)

Miss Jessie's Super Slip Sudsy Shampoo X 2 (.43 fl oz packet)

Miss Jessie's Baby Butter Creme X 2 (.46 fl oz packet)

Benefit POREfessional (.25 fl oz tube, swatched to try with Q-tip, still plenty left in tube)

bareMinerals eye &amp; cheek in soft focus pure (full size product in a QVC gift pack, .02 oz pot, tried once)

Amazing Cosmetics Velvet Mineral Liquid Foundation X 3 (Medium Beige, .12 fl oz)

Amazing Cosmetics Amazing Concealor X 3 (Medium Beige, .03 fl oz)

Amazing Cosmetics Anti Aging Face Primer X 3 (.12 fl oz)

Mirenesse Lip Bomb No. 4 (the deep pink shade, swatched with Q-tip)

PEQUI Oil by Couture Couture Colour .5 fl oz. bottle(my October myglam)

LiQWD SiLK deep conditioning treatment .25 fl oz packet

Coastal Scents Eye Shadow Sample Set 1 (my October myglam. I'm in search of Set 8 or 5)
Jane Sparkle Pink Lip Gloss (swatched with a q-tip, from September myglam bag)

Skin79 BB Cream, Hot Pink Tube (I don't know the size but it's akin to the larger Dr. Jart's sample)

Skin79 BB Cream, Gold Tube (again, don't know the size but it's akin to the larger Dr. Jart's sample)

Brush Guards (from Sept BB)

Beauty Fixation Makeup Remover Sample

Comodynes Hydra-Tanning Face Moisturizing Summer Glow (X2)

Stila One Step Bronzer (pumped 3 times. i wanted to love it, it's just not for me)

Bare Essentuals Mineral Veil (sample pot, never used, .02 oz)*

Shiseido Benefiance WrinkleResist24 Balancing Softener Enriched (deluxe sample, .84 fl oz bottle)*

Shiseido Benefiance Extra Creamy Cleansing Foam (deluxe sample, .1 oz tube)*

Twistband Hair tie in yellow

John Varvatos Star USA Men's Cologne  (BB Man Extra) 

Clarins High Definition Body Lift (Cellulite Control Cream foil packet .35 oz)*

*TOCCA spray fragrance vials:*

Colette (Bergamont, Juniper Berry, Pink Peppercorn, Violet, Cyclamen, Incense, Musk, Vanilla)

Cleopatra (Bitter Grapefruit, Lush Greens, Jasmine, Tuberose, Patchouli, Vanilla Musk) _spritzed_

*NAIL POLISHES: *

Zoya Minis - Beach Mini Collection. Colors are Kimbra (1 use), Zuza (swatched) *BOTH ON HOLD*

Color Club - Blue Ming (swatched twice)

_*most of these items are from Birchbox but there are a few that are store samples or free with purchase. _

Wish List (willing to trade multiple items for full size or deluxe samples!)

LiQWD volumizing catalyst

One Love Organic Aromatic Serum (I already have the Neroli, I'd like another scent for my sister)

Mox Lip Butter (Pom/Fig)

Chantecaille Faux Cils Mascara

Oscar Blandi Pronto Texture &amp; Volume Spray

Shea Terra Organics Whipped Shea Butter

DDF Brightening Cleanser

Mally perfect prep hydrating under-eye brightener (taking a chance here lol)

Josie Maran Products (no nude colors please)

Eyeko skinny liners in any color but would love the Olive color

Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment in Rose, Plum or Enchanted
Algenist products (I am always up for a trade for the firm and lift though)

Harvey Prince Ageless (or any other citrusy scents)

Pore minimizing or dark spot corrector products

Facial Masks

Nail Polish (I gravitate toward darker plums, magentas, reds, nudes, neutral pinks, matte finish or white (eg Essie's Marshmallow))

Or make me an offer!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Nov 14, 2012)

Updated next page


----------



## lovepink (Nov 14, 2012)

*Updated 11/15/12 new items in pink below*

All items are new/unopened unused unless noted.  If you would like to see pictures please let me know. Shipping to US only.

*Birchbox*


Stila 10-in-01 HD Beauty Balm, Stay All Day Foundation and Stay All Day Concealer Sampler Card (light color)x2 

*My Glam*


All Belle Red Wedding Lashes  
bare Minerals Marevelous Moxie in Dare Devil 0.07 fl oz 2.25 ml

Chella Eyebrow Defining gel 12 fl oz 3.5ml


Eclos Anti Aging Regenerative Cream .25 fl oz 7ml  
Nailtini in Millionaire .5 fl oz 15ml swatched on one nail

The Balm What's Your Type Mascara in black The Body Builder 0.11 fl oz 3.5 ml


X Out: Shine Control 0.75 fl oz 20ml  

*Glossybox*


A Perfume Organic in Urban Organic (vial about half full, was received that way) 

*Skincare*


Amore Pacific Moisture Bound Refreshing Hydra-Gel 0.03 fl oz 1ml 
Amore Pacific Moisture Bound Rejuvenating Serum 0.03 fl oz 1ml

Amore Pacific Moisture Bound Rejuvenating Cream 0.03 fl oz 1ml


Caudalie Premier Cru La Creme The cream 0.06fl oz 2ml 
Exuviance SkinRise Bionic Tonic 0.05 fl oz 

Exuviance Restorative Complex 0.07 fl oz 

Origins Plantscription Anti Aging Serum .05 fl oz 1.5 ml 

Philosophy Take a Deep Breath 0.07 fl oz 2ml x2

*Haircare*


Clear Scalp &amp; Hair Therapy Total Care Nourishing Shampoo &amp; Conditioner 0.28 fl oz 8.3 ml each 
Fekkai Shea Butter Moisturizing Shampoo &amp; Conditioner 0.3 fl oz 9ml each

L'Oreal Ever Cream Sulfate Free Nourishing Shampoo &amp; Conditioner &amp; Deep Nourishing masque 0.34 fl oz 10ml each

Ouidad Moisture Lock Leave In Conditioner 0.27 fl oz 8ml

Phyto Botanical Hair Relaxing Balm 0.5 fl oz


*Fragrance*


Bvlgari Man Eau de Toilette 0.05 fl oz 1.5 ml squirted 1x, looks half full 
Diane by Diane Von Furstenberg Perfume w/card 0.04 fl oz 1.2ml

The Body Shop White Musk Eau de Toilette .33 fl oz 10ml


*Eyes/Face*


Essence 2 in 1 Kajal pencil 10 sweet &amp; heart 0.04 oz 1.2g 
i.d bare Minerals glimmer in disco 0.02 oz 0.57g (received in a trade)

i.d. bare Minerals glimpse in night owl 0.02 oz 0.57g (recieved these in a trade)

i.d bare minerals face color 30806 true .02 oz .57g (recieved in a trade)

Jack Black Pure Clean Daily Facial Cleanser with Aloe and Sage leaf  x2 (no size listed) 


Makeup Forever Aqua Eyes Waterproof Eyeliner Pencil/Crayon in Black  .025 oz  .7g  
*Lips*


Fresh Sugar Rose Tinted Lip Treatment .08 oz 2.2 g 
*Nails*


Zoya Kristen 0.25 fl oz 7.5ml (recieved in a  trade) 
*Misc*


Pink and Purple satin wrislet with white "stars"  

Slatkin &amp; Co Sweet Cinnamon Pumkin Candle 1.3 oz 36g 


*Wish List*

Zoya Kimber

Essie A Cut Above

Benefit They're real mascar mini/travel size 

I like eye shadows, eye liners, mascara, lip products, makeup remover and nail polish.  I am still looking for my HG mascara and I like to try new stuff!  I don't have anything particular in mind so you can always ask!

Thank you


----------



## Wida (Nov 14, 2012)

I ship to the US only.  I ship with delivery confirmation.  All of my items are new and untested.

*Ahava Deadsea Water Mineral Body Lotion (1.3 oz tube) NEW!

*Nailtini in Millionaire, a gold sparkle (full size from Nov. Ipsy)

*Benefit They're Real Mascara (deluxe sample from Nov. Ipsy) - pending

*Starlet Intense Eyeliner in Chocolate (I think full size? from Nov. Ipsy bag)

***diego dalla palma The Lipstick Deluxe Sample-47 Frost Orange Pink (Nov Sample Society) - pending

*Mirabella Eyeshadow single in Semiformal

*2 of Jane Iredale Tantasia (tiny SS samples)

*Bath and Body Works Shower Gel in Paris Amour (3 oz)

*Hemp Hand Protector from the Body Shop (1 oz - never opened but tube is dented) - pending

*Bvlgari Jasmin Noir (Sept. Birchbox sample spray)

*2 Comodyne Intensive Self Tanning wipes

*2 Comodyne Self Tanning wipes

*Aromachology Clean &amp; Fresh (larger perfume sample)

*Erno Laszlo 3-9 Repair Balm (.10 oz)
 

Wishlist:

I really want to try the Modelco Mascara from Nov. Birchbox! - Pretty Please?!?!

Orofluido

Benefit Porefessional

Exfolikate!

Matte Eyeshadows (not Matt Batali from Ipsy)

I love body butters, hand creams, lip balms (including tinted), leave-in hair treatments, and some perfume samples.    Try me!


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Nov 14, 2012)

All items are new unless specified otherwise.

*Travel Size*:

V Beaute Everyday Creme *pending

Ulta Instant Nourish Facial Moisturizer

Clinique Dramatically Different Moisturizing Lotion

Dr. Lewinn by Kinerase Instant Dermal Wrinkle Filler daily treatment

VS Airbrush FX Face Primer 

Borghese B Gloss in Fiore

Murad Line Tamer

Jane Sparkle Gloss in Sparkle Pink *pending

Make Up Forever Gloss Lab Shine Star collection ( light shimmery pink nude)

Hydroxatone 90 Second Wrinkle Reducer *pending

Philosophy Miracle Worker

Hydroxatone Intensive Anti-Wrinkle Complex

Jurlique Moisture Replenishing Day Cream

MUFE Smokey Lash

Ahava Extreme Day Cream

Sisley Intense Anti-Aging Hydration (2)

Vbeaute Eye never cream *pending

Neutrogena Pure and free liquid daily sunblock spf 50

Clarins Delectable Self tanning mousse (2)

supergoop everyday spf 30 (2)

peter thomas roth max sheer all day moisture defense 

Miracle Skin Transformer in medium

Primed and poreless too faced bronze (2)

kate somerville protect spf 55 serum sunscreen

shisheido spf 60 face and body ultimate sunscreen (2)

shisheido spf 55 face ultimate cream

benefit lipgloss in a bronzey peach color ( the name sticker fell off)

murad acne and wrinkle reducer (2)

clean scene moisturizer

lavanilla spt 40 sunscreen

auromere soap in vanilla (2)

auromere soap in sandalwood

herbaria soap in almond spice

the new black polish in a dark blue ( from the spring collection)

what's your type masara-the balm

roberto cavalli perfume NEW

olay regenerist ELF  NEW

Clean Perfumes in Fresh Laundry, Shower Fresh . These are the sizes that you would find in the deluxe sephora sampler pack, not the little vials. NEW

The New Black nail polish in Gold Grenade NEW

Pixel Polish in till im blue over you NEW

Essie in Wicked NEW *pending

Essie in carnival NEW (used for one manicure) *pending

Urban Decay in Gunmetal NEW

Bare escentuals gloss in Sensational NEW *pending

DuWop Lash venom NEW

Mac Zoom Lash NEW

Dr Jart BB Cream Water Fuse NEW *pending

Bare Minerals Moxie gloss in dare devil NEW

*Full Size*:

Alima Pure Nourishing Lip Balm in Rhubarb (swatched)

Burtâ€™s Bees Tinted Lip Balm in Red Dahlia (swatched)

Loreal Youth Code Serum Intense 

Stila Eyeshadow Pan in Jade

Supergoop sunscreen everyday 30 spf (2)

clean Scene spot treatment

a moisturizer for oily skin that I got from the loreal testing program. Used once and didn't like it.

dermstore lip quench

soya essence lip balm in black cherry 

keeki lip shimmer in ooh la la

soya essence lip balm in island delight 

the balm polish in a case of the blues *pending

Perfectly posh lipgloss in sassy vanilla mint

Covergirl lash blast volume NIB  NEW

elf nail polish in Chic Confetti, violet velvet and Gold Star  NEW

Kat von d Sinner rollerball (about 80%full)  NEW *pending

Grey wallet from the BB Man NEW

Physician's Formula Healthy Wear Bronzer in Light (used a couple of times) NEW

Flirt See Ya Makeup Remover (Used a couple of times) NEW
Ofra Eyebrow pencil in a dark brown ( I sharpened it because I used it a couple of times. The color was just too dark and I couldn't make it work) NEW
UD Half Baked Eyeshadow (I used a few times and then I dropped it, so it's shattered but if someone wants to put it back together, then help yourself. Lol) NEW

NYC Individual Eyes Palette in Dark Shadows ( It came in the mail from influester and one of the shadows had a chunk that had fallen out. I swatched them as well) NEW

Nailtini Polish from Glam Bag NEW

Starlet cosmetics liner in black from Glam Bag NEW

*Packets/Foils*:

Exuviance Sheer Refining Fluid

Dr. CiLabo Aqua Collagen Gel Super Moisture (3)

Amore Pacific Natural Protector

Derma e Hyaluronic Acid Day Creme

Dior One Essential Skin Boosting Super Serum

Clarins Extra Firming Age Control Lip and Contour

Full of Promise Restoring Cream

Premier instant stretching mask 

zero oil origins moisturizer

shisheido spt 60 ultimate lotion

dr ci labo aqua collagen gel (4)

stila one step foundation in dark (5)

amazing cosmetics anti aging face primer

elta md uv clear spf 46 sunscreen for acne prone skin

clarins instant smooth self tanning mousse 

pores no more dr brandt pore refiner bronze

stila illuminating tinted moisturizer in shade 1 (2)

purminerals color correcting primer in neutral

Porefessional (2)

murad oil free sunblock spf 30 (2)

dr ci labo aqua in derm 

magic lumi primer

garnier skin renew in light/medium and medium/deep

UD Naked Skin Foundation in shade 8 and 2 NEW

Oxy Clinical Acne Treatment NEW

Jeune dage organics anti aging serum NEW

Wishlist:

Liqwd Products

Sunbeam

bronzers

anything for oily skin

clay masks

eyeko eyeliners (not black)

volumizing hair products

Julep polishes


----------



## stellar136 (Nov 14, 2012)

*UPDATED with new items November 14th, 2012*

(Plus i update the items after every swap)

Here is my trade list! I'm open to all different trades so just send me a message! I love makeup! 




 I love multi-item trades- more worthwhile in some cases

Newest items are added to the bottom of each list

*SAMPLE SIZES*

Really looking for the yummy chauo chocolate from BB!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
*NEW ITEMS:*

*theBalm*-Plump your pucker gloss- Tutti My Frutti 0.25 oz FULL SIZE

*Atelier* Cologne-Rose Anonyme sample vial (no size listed) with a post card

*Jouer*- gardenia,jasmine,honeysuckle perfume oil 0.04 fl oz rollerball

*Nailtini*- nail lacquer in millionaire FULL SIZE .5 FL OZ

*MAKEUP*

*LIPS*

*HAIR*


*Amika*  20ML hair mask packets- I have a lot! name a # that would make for a fair trade
*SKIN*


*Befine*- single serve Gentle cleanser .34 oz packet
Dr.Andrew Weil for *ORGINS*- Mega-Mushroom Skin Relief advanced face serum.05 fl.oz packet
*Sephora* Age defy moisture cream SPF 15.. 5 ML tube (From the sun safety kit)
*Nivea* extended moisture daily lotion 1 OZ bottle 
*Burt's bees* radiance day lotion SPF 15 .10 oz SAMPLE

*Comodynes*-moisturizing summer glow 1 packet from BB

*Comodynes* intensive Self-Tanning Towelettes (2)

*Kinerase* PhotoFacials sun damage reversal system daily exfoliating cleanser 2 oz (wasn't completely filled when i got it new, but i tested it out for a couple days, there is plenty left in there.)

*Aubrey Organics* after sun face and body moisturizer with CoQ10 and Pomegranate .17 oz packet

*Aubrey Organics* Collagen &amp; Almond enrighing moisturizing lotion .17 oz packet

*SCENTS*


*Arquiste*- L'Etrog fragrance (2 vials) *BIRCHBOX* 
*Aquolina* Pink sugar sample vial.. used one time.
*Bvlgari*- Mon Jasmin Noir 0.05 fl oz sprayer (spritzed 1x to smell) *BIRCHBOX Sept.*


*kate spade* twirl-1.5 ml vial (spritzed to smell) 
*Stella McCartney*- Lily Eau de Parfum spray sample in card 0.05 fl oz. 

Flower by *Kenzo- *eau de parfum 0.03 FL. OZ vial ("pure and unusual floral powdery perfume")


*NAILS*

*FULL SIZES*

*MAKEUP*


1 *Bare Escentuals* beautifully luminous lashes(uniquely pearlized mascara) in box .16oz
*Sephora* balancing liquid foundation 1oz color D55 (it is for dark skin OR could be used as contour) sealed
*Bare Minerals* liner shadow in Sable (brownish)- (It's powder) used 3X
*L'Oreal* - HIP Pure Pigment Shadow Stick in #214 exhilarating (Bluish teal) used only 1 time. I did sharpen it because it was flat and hard to use, sharpening it made it easier to use.  

*Revlon*- Pinch me gel blush in (Peach afterglow)- new-swatched 1 time
*Revlon- *Pinch me gel blush (Cheeky Cherry) Brand new-still sealed

*Revlon**- *molten metal liquid shadow -copper crush #545 IN BOX
*Urban decay*- heavy metal glitter eyeliner in "DISTORTION"---3/4 full. (figured i'd list it if anyone is into glitter, i'd hate to throw it away.)
 -*NYC *Kohl Brow/eyeliner pencil- 927 taupe 0.04 oz 
*LIPS*


*Jordana* Color Wave Lip Color in Wanna Be pink. Sealed
*Alba Botanica*- organic Hawiian Lip balm (chapstick size) -Passion fruit nectar (x*2*) (sealed)

*Covergirl-* incredifull lip color- 912 PLUSH BLUSH
*Covergirl-* incredifull lip color- 900 BABY GIRL (here is a link to the cover girl page with all the colors for reference) http://www.covergirl.com/discontinued-product-details/id=B55C0493-3806-464D-B770-BBB7ED5CBD0D 
*HAIR*

*SKIN*


*Maybelline-* Mineral Power Bronzer- natural face and body gel (Light) used 3x Practically full 2.5 Fl Oz. tube
*Physicians Formula*- ultra-hydrating Day &amp; Night cream 1.7oz  in box 
*Physicians Formula*- Hydrating&amp;Balancing moisturizer SPF 15- 1.7 OZ in box (says EXP 14 on bottom so i'm figuring that means 2014.)
*Physcians Formula- *Hydrating eye cream 0.5 oz in box
*SCENTS*


*Calgon*- Hawaiian Ginger body mist 4 FL OZ. used a couple times 90% full
*NAILS*


*Nutra Nail*- Gel perfect Uv-free Gel-Color 3 pc set in the color Moonstone (Used for 1 manicure) I put it all back in the box
*Andrea's choice* circus nail polish in Tightrope (matte purple) -used for 1 manicure 
*MISC.. *


*Madewell* $25 off a $75 purchase (I have 2 seperate codes)  FREE!!!
**Spalook.com* offer cards 2x of each: All codes Free
$50 off $200.00 purchase
*$10 off $60.00 purchase
$25 off $125.00 purchase
*Beautyfix* grey cylinder makeup bag w/ travel mirror
Bright Pink hair clip extension, sealed, brand new

*MY WISH LIST* 






Boscia black hydration gel
Chauo Chocolate (the honey one was delicious)
Mirenesse lip bomb (not #9 i have that one 



 )
it cosmetics- bye bye undereye in neutral medium (NEWBEAUTY TEST TUBE)

Dirt salt scrub
Annick Goutal Eau d'Hadrien (citrus scent)
It's a 10! products
Dr. Dennis Gross Alpha beta peel/ Glow pad products
*Blinc products* 
Lorac self Tantalizer- body
Jouer luminizing moisture tint in Glow
Melvita floral water
Liquid eyeliner
self tan products, st tropez, st. moritz
Nars blush
pretty pink lipstick
Makeup forever products
Benefit products
Any makeup really

*I am very open to suggestions for trades! Please send me a message 



*

*See my feedback for my great past trades!*


----------



## MollyC2153 (Nov 14, 2012)

New in blue!

Birchbox

-jouer lip enhancer

-jouer LMT in bronze

-jouer gloss in mirage 

-essie power clutch full size (will be picky about this one)

-Mighty Leaf tea 1 chamomile citrus, 1 green tea tropical, 1 vanilla bean

- show stoppers garment tape

-viva la juicy la fleur

-Suki pure facial moisture packet

-Oscar Blandi volumizing spray

Ipsy

-Nailtini Polish in Millionaire (swatched on one nail)

-Meet Matt(e)- Matt Batali- Swatched once

-Starlette Eyeliner in Black

Other

-color club peace out purple (full sized, used for 1 mani)

-elf eyelid primer (full size) never used 

-Julep Alyson (swatched)

-Color Tattoo eyeshadow in Pomegranate Punk (full size, never opened)

-Miss Jessie's curly pudding (1 fl oz foil packet)

-Miss Jessie's curly butter creme .46 oz foil packet

-Miss Jessie's Curly Meringue 1 fl oz foil packet

-Billionaire Boyfriend perfume sample (Kate Walsh fragrance)

-Diane by Diane Von Furstenberg 1.2 ml perfume 

Foil packets 

-dermalogica tri-active cleanse 2 24 ml foil packets 

-Vichy destock stomach creme , 5% caffeine 7 ml

-Malin &amp; Goetz vitamin e moistureizer .04 floz

-Korres antiageing primer .05 fl oz

-Clarins extra firming day cream- not sure of size-small foil packet

-clear prep fx matte foundation primer &amp; anti acne gel .05 fl oz

-dr brandt dark spots no more .068 fl oz 

-fresh umbrian clay mattifying serum .07 oz

-Makeup forever HD primer .05 fl oz

Wishlist

-nail polishes

-masks

-not sure what else, but send me your list and maybe you have something I want!! 

-I have allergies so no lavender or almond oil products!


----------



## MeanWife (Nov 14, 2012)

New list later in thread.


----------



## BagLady (Nov 14, 2012)

*Updated 11/14*

I will ship w/delivery confirmation and ask for the same in return. Shipping in the US only.

*Makeup:*


EyeRock Designer Liner Tapes (open package but new)
Clinique quickliner in intense chocolate 
NYX Roll on Shimmer in Salmon (swatched once)

Lorac  Eyeshadow Trio (swatched once or twice) *Added 10/21* 
Clinique Color Surge Eyeshadow Duo Daybreak &amp; matte brown *Added 10/21*

Clinique Color Surge Eyeshadow Duo(twilight mauve/brandied plum) / Blush (Smoldering Plum) swatched once *Added 10/21*

Clinique Color Surge Eyeshadow Duo (butter pecan) / Blush (sunset glow) swatched once *Added 10/21 *

BareMinerals (Loose) Eyeshadow in Oz (used a few times) *Added 10/22*

BareMinerals (Loose) Eyeshadow in Metallic Lavender (used once or twice) *Added 10/22*

BareMinerals (Loose) Eyeshadow in Smoky Sequins (used once or twice) *Added 10/22*

MAC Surf Baby Studio Careblend in Gold Go Lightly *Added 10/22*


MAC Wonder Woman Amazon Princess Blush (swatched once) *Added 10/22* 
MAC Beauty Powder in Oh So Fair (from Venomous Villains collection but does not come in compact. Pan Only) Swatched 2 or 3 times 

Stila Liquid Luminizer in Pink Shimmer (looking for Bronze or Rose Gold Color) *Added 11/14* 

*Nails:*


Deborah Lippman Private Dancer _***Picky_ 

Zoya Meg (used once)
Circus by Andrea Tightrope (swatched on 1 finger) 

*Skin:*


Borghese Restorative Hydrating Mask (1oz)

BareMinerals Purifying Facial Cleanser (.23oz)

pur-lisse pur-lip comfort (.5oz)
By Terry Creme de Rose Soin Nutri-Lift Reconfortant (.14oz) 
DermStore Lip Quench (.21oz) open but never used  
DermaDoctor KP Duty priming serum(.06oz)&amp;moisturizing therapy for dry skin(.1oz) (1pk ea) 

Smashbox PhotoFinish Hydrating  Oil-Free Primer (.25oz) 
Smashbox PhotoFinish Oil-Free Primer (.25oz) 
Murad Skin Perfecting Primer (.17oz) 

Juice Beauty Green Apple Moisturizer SPF15 .5oz (used once)
Clarisonic Gentle Hydro Cleanser 1oz 
Clinique Dramatically Different Moisturizing Lotion (1oz) 
Boscia BB Cream (1 packet)
Boscia Purifying Cleansing Gel/Oil Free Daily Hydration (1pk ea) 
Nastassja Skin Enzyme Facial Peel  (.25oz) *Added 10/20* 
Cellceuticals Extremely Gentle Cleanser (2oz) *Added 10/22*

Kiehl's Ultra Facial Cleanser (5oz) *Added 10/22*

Dr Lewinn by Kinerase Wrinkle Repair Daily Lotion SPF30 1.7oz *Added 10/26*

Burt's Bees Intense Hydration Night Cream 1.8oz *Added 10/29*

Skin 79 Hot Pink BB Cream (5g/travel) *Added 11/5 *(swatched once on hand)
Skin 79 Gold BB Cream travel tube (5g/travel) *Added 11/5 *(swatched once on hand)



*Perfume:*


Harvey Prince Hello (sample spray) 
Harvey Prince Ageless (sample spray) 
Bond No.9 ChinaTown (sample vial) 
Dolce &amp; Gabbana Light Blue (sample vial) 
Flora by Gucci (sample vial) 
Love Sweet Love (sample vial) 
Viva la Juicy (2 sample sprays) 
Lucy B Perfume Oil Duo (BB samples) 
Tokidoki Ciao Ciao RollerBall (swatched once) 
Prada L'eau Ambree Eau de Parfum (sample vial) *Added 11/11* 
Prada Pour Homme Eau de Toilette (sample vial) *Added 11/11*

Atelier Cologne Rose Anonyme *Added 11/14*


*Hair:*


Alterna UV+ Fade Proof Fluide (.25oz)

Shu UemuraEssence Absolue Oil Sample (used once or twice) 
Macadamia Oil Healing Oil Treatment (1oz) 
LuLu Organics Lavender &amp; Clary Sage Hair Powder (BB sample) *Added 11/5* 

*Misc: *


Aveeno Mineral Block SPF30 Lotion (3oz)
Borghese Body Creme (1oz)

Comodynes Self-Tanning intensive &amp; uniform color (2packs)
Nuxe Multi usage Dry Oil (.33oz)
ColorScience Pro loose mineral travel puff (.035oz) 

FAB Smooth Shave Cream (2oz)

MyGlam January Makeup Bag Only 
MyGlam February Makeup Bag Only 
MyGlam August Makeup Bag Only

Bath &amp; Body Works Sweet Pea Shower Gel (3oz) 
Target Fall Beauty Bag only (leopard print) *Added 10/29* 

*Wishlist:*


Eyeko Skinny Eyeliner (Olive)
Jouer mini rollerball (from BB)
Mirenesse Lip Bomb in #2 (Red)
Chantecaille Gloss (Mini sample from BB)

OCC Lip Tars

Peter Thomas Roth Skincare
Lancome Visionnaire Samples
Fresh products
Karuna Hydrating Mask

Wen Products

Orly Galaxy Girl
OPI Red

Ralph Lauren Romance (sample or mini)
Givenchy Very Irresistable (sample or mini)
Stella Mccartney Stella (sample or mini)
Marchesa Parfum D-Extase (sample or mini)

Inglot eyeshadows
Victoria's Secret So Sexy Hair products
ELF lip lock
Oscar Blandi Volumizing Shampoo (from SS) 

I'm open to other things so try me.


----------



## sleepykat (Nov 15, 2012)

Updated list on the next page, or follow link to my thread: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125294/sleepykats-trades


----------



## Laura Marie (Nov 15, 2012)

Looking for the ModelCO Shine Ultra lipgloss in Strip Tease or Berry pink along with the chocolates in this months box ! Willing to trade my ModelCO fibre lashxtend, brande new =)


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Nov 15, 2012)

This may be a long shot, but does anyone have the Truth in Aging Brow Vitality Complex?


----------



## Souly (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This may be a long shot, but does anyone have the Truth in Aging Brow Vitality Complex?


 I do! Do you have a trade list? Pm me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Charity1217 (Nov 15, 2012)

I have not received my Birchbox or Ipsy bags yet so I will update when they get here.

All items are unused unless noted otherwise.  I ship to US only.

*[SIZE=14pt]Skin Care[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=12pt]Clinique Dramatically Different Moisturizing Lotion 1oz[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Philosophy Miracle Worker .4oz/11 g x2[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Sephora Age Defy Moisture Cream SPF15 .169oz/5 ml[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Claudalie Vinexpert 3 ml/ .01 oz[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Shiseido Bio-Performance Super Restoring Cream .25oz / 7ml[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Erno Laszio Phormula 3-9 Repair Balm 2ml/ .10oz[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Purity made simple cleanser foil packet 3ml[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Jane Iredale Tantasia small tube no weight[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Look Good Naked Tan Towel x2[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Kate Summerville 360 Face Tanning Pad[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Dr Dennis Gross Alpha Beta glow Pad[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=14pt]Makeup[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=12pt]Be a Bombshell eyeliner in Onyx --MyGlam[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Mirenesse lip bomb #4 â€“MyGlam -- (swatched with a q-tip on the top of the wand, actual wand was never touched[/SIZE])

[SIZE=12pt]Lancome Definicls mascara .07oz [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Stila Sheer Color tinted moisturizer in medium .17oz / 5ml[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Lancome Juicy Tube Smoothie in Plum Freeze .28oz[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Clinique Long Last glosswear duo in Kissyfit and Air Kiss[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Urban Decay Stardust Eyeshadow in Retrograde (purple) sample size 1g/ .035oz[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]theBalm Mary-Lou Manizer--sample size from Birchbox[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=14pt]Nails[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=12pt]Color Club small polish in Insta-This (blue) [/SIZE]

*[SIZE=14pt]Perfume[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=12pt]Viva La Juice La Fleur sample[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Aromachology Clean and Fresh fragrance spray sample â€“ Sample Society[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]tokidoki Adieu small rollerball fragrance [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Especially Escada solid fragrance 2.1g[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Clean Warm Cotton sample perfume[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=14pt]Hair[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=12pt]Oscar Blandi Texture and Volume spray--sample size from Birchbox[/SIZE]

*Other*

[SIZE=12pt]Mighty Leaf Tea â€“ 3 individual packets[/SIZE]

*Wishlist*

Joya Ames Soeurs Perfume - A Scent of Soulmates

Orofluido Elixir

OLO Body Serum in Neroli or Chamomile

Shea Terra products

Lip products

Acne prodcts


----------



## chelsealynn (Nov 15, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## tray5335 (Nov 15, 2012)

***Updated 11/16/12** (new items in blue!)*

All products are unused or unopened unless otherwise noted.  Pictures of all products are available upon request.  Feel free to private message me with any questions or offers!  Im open to all offers, but I like blinc mascara, Pangea Organics Lip Balm

bb creams, and hair products.  Thanks!!!

*Hair:*

Devacurl Set up and Above (full size, used 1x)
Ojon Volume Advance Voluminzing Conditioner (1 fl. Oz.)

Bamboo color care (.25 fl. Oz.)

Fekkai Technician color care shampoo (.30 fl. Oz.)

Abba pure moisture shampoo (.25 fl. Oz.)

*Nails:*

Color Club, put a pin in me (.25 fl. Oz.)

*Body/Face:*

Vasanti BrightenUp! Enzymatic Face Rejuvenator

One Love Aromatic Body Serum (8ml)

Clinique liquid facial soap (6.7 fl. oz) 3/4 bottle remaining

Origins modern friction (.17 fl. Oz.)

Origins A Perfect World (.17 fl. oz.)

Juice Beauty Blemish Clearing Cleanser (.5 fl. Oz.)
Laboratoire remede, gentle mineral exfoliant (.07 fl. Oz.)

Pangea Organics Facial scrub (.17 fl. Oz.)

Cerave Hydrating Cleanser (1 fl. Oz.)

Nivea good-bye cellulite serum (2.5 fl. Oz.)

Burtâ€™s bees Rosemary Mint Shampoo Bar (.80oz)

Burtâ€™s bees poison ivy soap (.80 oz)

Burtâ€™s bees all in one wash (1 fl. Oz.)

Burtâ€™s bees weatherproofing lip balm (full size)

Bath and Body Works Twisted Peppermint Body Lotion (8 oz.)

Bath and Body Works twisted peppermind triple moisture body cream (8 oz.)

Cerave hydrating cleanser (1 fl. oz.)

Get Fresh Spa Body Creme (single use packet)

Get Fresh Feet Foot Scrub (single use packet)

*Makeup:*

Ulta eye shadow quad, colors: Iceland, flutter, cherry bomb, chianti

Clinique color surge eye shadow trio, colors: sable, sparkling sage, day break

Silta smokey eye card from birchbox

Stila all over shimmer liquid luminizer (.05 fl. oz)

*Lips:*

Jouer Birchbox pink lip gloss

Sephora brillant lip gloss in feverish fushcia (.5 fl oz) (swatched on clean hand to test color)

Ulta dual ended lip gloss in siren and starlet (full size)

Sephora brillant lip gloss in rosy glow (.23 fl. oz)

Clinque different lipstick in tenderheart (full size)

Stila lip glaze in lights (full size, swatched on clean hand to test color)

Exude lip creme in nude (full size, swatched on clean hand to test color)

*Perfume:*

Bath and Body works twisted peppermint body mist (8 fl. oz.)

Victoria's Secret Dream Angels heavenly (2.5 fl. oz.)

Viva La Juicy- La fleur (.05 fl. oz)

BVLGARI Mon Jasmin Noir

Harvey Prince Eau Flirt

MCMC Phoenix

*Misc:*

Birchbox ear buds in pink and blue


----------



## reepy (Nov 15, 2012)

Everything is new and unused, except when noted.
 
UPDATED 11/15

*SKIN / BODY*
3Lab Perfect Cleansing Foam - full sized, 3.4 oz
 
2-Vichy Triple Action Anti-Acne Lotion (.1 oz each)

Julep SPF 15 Lip Balm, Vanilla Mint - full sized

Murad Firm and Tone Serum for Cellulite &amp; Stretch Marks .33 oz packet

Comodynes Self Tanning - 1 packet

Vicky LiftActiv Global Anti-Wrinkle &amp; Firming Care - .5 oz

Burt's Bees - Day Lotion with Clary Sage and Night Cream with Clary Sage.  I have 3 packets of each, each one is .15 oz.  Each also comes with a $3 off coupon
 
DermaDoctor KP Duty - 2 step packs - Intensive Priming Serum  (.06 oz) &amp; Moisturizing Therapy for Dry Skin (.1 oz)

Bio-Oil - 2 oz. - I have used a litle less than 25% of this.
 
Archipelago - Pomegranate soap (1.8 oz)

*NAILS*
Lil' Bling - Sp'ice'y - .5 oz (full sized)
 
Sparitual Nail Polish in Englightened, .5 oz (full sized)

2- Nailtiques Nail Lacquer, Moscow, 1/3 oz. (full sized)

Color Club - Status Update (BB mini)

Julep - Cuticle Oil (full sized)

Julep - Top Coat (full sized)

*HAIR*
Clear Scalp &amp; Hair Therapy Shampoo &amp; Conditioner - each .28 oz packets

Kerastase - Oleo Relax - partially used.  I have 2/3 left of a 4.2 oz bottle.  No overlay cap for the pump, but I can seal it for shipping. (orig. cost of bottle was $35)
 
*MAKEUP*
Beauty for Real - The Perfect Pencil/Lip Enhancer - full sized
 
Murad, Eye Lift Perfector, full sized
 
Bare Minerals - Matte SPF 15 Foundation Sample with mini Kabuki brush &amp; .15 oz Prime Time Foundation Primer sample  (I have two sets - one with Fairly Light Foundation and one Light.)

*MISC.*
Beauty Fix Cosmetic Bags (different ones - train case shape &amp; flowered flat ones)

*WISHLIST*
Harvey Prince Perfume - Flirt &amp; Hello
Algenist products
Burberry Lip Mists
Olofluido
GK Hair products
Alessandro Pedix or Julep Best Pedi Cream
Dermaquest Skin Vitalight (Beauty Fix)
Julep Elixir Argan Oil (or other organic argan oil)
Marula Oil
Beauty For Real - Kiss Me lipgloss

But try me - I'm open to lots of stuff (though not foil packets).
 
THANKS!!


----------



## sleepykat (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I do! Do you have a trade list? Pm me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Haha, of course Souly has it! She's has everything, I'm convinced. She is so good at getting the best samples and deals.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cosmia (Nov 16, 2012)

****IF YOU HAVE A SAMPLE OF MCMC PERFUME FROM THIS MONTH'S BIRCHBOX AND YOU'RE WILLING TO TRADE IT - PLEASE MESSAGE ME****

*birchbox:*

full size pixi lip &amp; line (pale petal) - swatched once

full size model co fibre lashxtend lengthening mascara

john allan's cool face

peter thomas roth mega-rich conditioner

*target beauty bag:*

pixi flawless beauty primer

jergens daily moisure lotion

lâ€™oreal ever creme shampoo and conditioner

fekkai glossing shampoo and conditioner

clear scalp &amp; hair therapy shampoo and conditioner

*sephora:*

alterna bamboo smooth kendi oil dry mist *deluxe size sample

lancome hypnose star mascara

st. tropez one night only instant glow body lotion *deluxe size sample

*** i ship with usps tracking and always try to include extras. message me if you're interested in trading and i'll checkout your list.


----------



## ljpomeroy86 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi everyone!
Although I'm new to the forum, I've been a birchbox subscriber for about a year. All my items are new and unused (unless otherwise stated). I'm interested in trading the following items:


Stainiac theBalm cheek and lip stain (1.2 ml)
Per-fekt lip perfection gel (in melrose - this is a small one time use sample)
The Brush Guard variety pack (set of three - small, medium, and large)
Stila smudge stick waterproof eye liner in "lionfish" (full size - $20!)
Oscar Blandi pronto texture and volume spray (a decent sized sample - 1 oz)
Talika lipocils expert (2 ml)
Caudalie vinoperfect radiance serum (2 ml)
Jouer luminizing moisture tint (in pearl - 0.07 oz)
LA Fresh instant body soother wet wipe (one individually wrapped wipe)

Juicy Couture - Juicy Couture perfume (.05 fl oz - tested once)
Juicy Couture - Viva La Juicy perfume (.05 fl oz - tested once)
Kate Spade - twirl perfume (.05 fl oz - tested once)
Annick Goutal - Petite Cherie perfume (.06 fl oz)
Arquiste - Flor y Canto perfume (.038 fl oz)
Laura Mercier lip pencil in "potpourri" (no size on pencil but it's about two inches long)
Clinique different lipstick in "glazed berry" (looks to be a full size)
DDF Restoring Night Cream (.12 fl oz)

My wishlist (I'm not picky, so make me an offer!)


twistbands
mox lip butter
amika nourishing mask
face washes or moisturizers (especially origins, benta berry, boscia)

hand lotions (especially ahava)
nail polishes
mascaras


----------



## FormosaHoney (Nov 16, 2012)

Ladies, I think we should be a little proud that our trading is helping the USPS just a little in increasing it's revenue in package business, while reduced waste, what a savvy bunch you are!

Way to go!!

USPS Posts Record Loss of $15.9 Billion
*JOC Staff |* Nov 16, 2012 10:10AM EST

print 
        
 The U.S. Postal Service ended the 2012 fiscal year on Sept. 30 with a record net loss of $15.9 billion, more than triple the $5.1 billion loss last year.

The loss was primarily caused by a default of $11.1 billion on payments to prefund retiree health benefits, as required by Congress, USPS said.

*Revenue from the package business increased by $926 million, or 8.7 percent, on a volume increase of 244 million pieces compared with the same period last year.* First-class mail revenue dropped $1.2 billion, or 3.9 percent, and standard mail decreased $747 million, or 4.3 percent year-over-year.


----------



## heather4602 (Nov 16, 2012)

UPDATED 11/16/2012

Will be adding items as boxes come in!

New Birchbox Stuff

Lulu Hair Powder
Miracle Skin Transformer.1fl oz
Atelier Cologne in Rose Anonyme
Chuao  Chocolatier in Honeycomb

Also have:
Another ModelCo Fibre Lashxtend
Jouer Roller Ball Perfum Oil x2
 

New MY GLAM stuff:

Bare Minerals Lip gloss in Dare Devil
Starlet Intense Liner in Chocolate
Meet Matt(e) in Matt Batali
Chella Eyebrow Defining Gel
Brown Bag

Sample Society
Il Rossetto The lipstick in #42 I think

 
  BB
Lulu Lavender and Clary Sage Hair Powder
Karuna Hydrating Treatment Mask
Miracle Skin Trasnformer Face 2 packets .02 fl oz
Nexus 3 pack sample
Hollywood Fashion Tape
Eye Rock Designer Liner
Supergloop Sunscreen Wipe (1 packet)
Coola Mineral Sunscreen packets .10 fl oz (x1)

 My Glam
Be a Bombshell Eye Liner in Onyx
Clean Skin Roll On Perfume Oil
Eclos Plant Stem Cells Anti-Aging Regenerative Cream
Eclos Plant Stem Cells Face Serum
NYX Lip Smacking Color in Saturn (swatched once with q-tip)mm

Julep:
Matte Top Coat- took the plastic off but I didn't use it.
Loose nail glitter in blue (came with the Halloween set)

Glossybox:
Biolage Exquisite Oil

LookBag
pop Crackle Nail polish in Black
York Peppermint Lip Balm
Freeman Body Wash
Betsy Johnson Parfum
Atopalm .25 fl oz
Prescriptive Lip and Eye Pencil Sharpener

Essie in Very Structured

Perfum:
I got Atelier Cologone samples trying to find one I like so these are the ones I have:
Trefle Pur
Bois Blonds x2
Grand Neroli
Orande Sanguine
Vanille Insensee

Misc. through trades/store/etc:
Lip gloss:
Sephora Precious Pink lipgloss

Bronzer:
Wet and Wild Ultimate Mineral Bronzer in Amber Glow
Eye Makeup:
Cover Girl in Turquoise Tempest

Wishist:

I love nail polish so I am always open to that!!!

ANY of  polishes from this month BB

Benefit especially the blushes

Tarte Cheek Stain

Debroah Lippmann in Happy Birthday, Mermaids Dream, Candy Shop (any of her glitter polishes)

Mary Lou Manizer

All Color Club Polishes, especially glitters and flakes

First Aid Beauty Smooth Shave Cream (in June GB)

St Tropez Gradual Tanner or any sunless tanner

Redken Guts Travel Size

Any color Bauble bracelet from birchbox or bauble bar jewelery

Any "Indie" nail polishes, especially with different kinds and shapes of glitter (Cult Nails, Lynderalla, etc)

Lip Gloss-Any lip gloss especially shimmery ones

Likes:Any Self Tanning Lotion or Self- Tanning Wipes or Bronzers, Any UD Liners, Twistband Hair bands,Benefit products, lip gloss, Essie, Zoya, Julep nail polish


----------



## Souly (Nov 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Haha, of course Souly has it! She's has everything, I'm convinced. She is so good at getting the best samples and deals.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Ha ha. I do have a lot of stuff


----------



## Snow24 (Nov 16, 2012)

*Trade: All items new (Unless stated by item). Would prefer to only swap with other new items as well. â€¨*

*Birchbox:â€¨*

Stila all over shimmer liquid luminizer in Rose Gold

Lulu OrganicsÂ® Lavender + Clary Sage Hair Powder
Stila Eye Shadow Card - In the Light
Amika Nourishing Hair Mask _-Pending_
Mighty Tea Leaf (6)

Ouidad Climate Control Heat &amp; Humidity Gel

*My Glam:*

Nailtini in Millionaire

Bare Minerals Lip gloss in Dare Devil

Starlet Intense Liner in Chocolate

Meet Matt(e) in Matt Batali

Brown Bag (November Bag Only)

Black Wristlet (September Bag Only)
Salty Cosmetics Glammazoid loose shadow
MY Glam Lipgloss: 01

*Sage Box:*
VMV Hypo Allergenics Armada face Cover

*Beauty Army:*

SKINN COSMETICS Twin Set - Collagen Boost Lipstick &amp; Wet Lips Gloss Shade: Coral Poppy Twin Set (Full Size)

*Other Full Size:*
NYX Ultra Pearl Mania Loose Pearl Eye Shadow White - Full Size
Heidi Klum Shine Eau de Toilette (.5 oz)
Biomega Firm &amp; Fabulous Hairspray (Really BIG)

*Victoria's Secret:* Most of these have only been sprayed a handful of times. All 95% or more Full (See Picture).

Very Sexy Dare: Eau De Parfum 1 fl oz.

Very Sexy: Sheer Sexy Mist 2.5 fl oz.

Sexy Little Things: Ooh La La Shimmering Mist 8.4 fl oz.

Sexy Sparkle: Shimmer Moisture Mist Hot Berry 5.3 oz. (Has a couple of dents on the bottle)

*Deluxe Samples:*

Fresh: Soy Face Cleanser 20ml 0.68 oz (2)

Arcona: Golden Grain Commage Exfoliate 7ml 1/4 oz.

Dior: One Essential Cellulaire intense super serum 2ml 0.06 fl oz (2)

John Frieda Frizz-Ease Sheer Solution Lightweight Frizz Control, .34 oz.

Mario Badescu: Enzyme Cleansing Gel

Mario Badescu: Special Cucumber Lotion

Too Faced: Lip Insurance Base Pour - Travel Size

Jane Iredale Lip Plumper in Tokyo

Jane Iredale Purelash: Extender and Conditioner

*Perfume:*

Dior J'adore Eau De Parfum: Spray Vial 1ml 0.03 fl oz. (2) _-Pending_

*Other Samples (Foil Packs small and large):*

Fresh: Black Tea Eye Cream 2ml 0.07oz

Fresh: Seaberry Restorative Body Cream 10ml 0.34 oz (2)
N.V. Perricone, MD - Alpha Lipoic Acid Nutritive Cleanser DMAE 2ml
Miss Jessie's: Baby Butter Creme
Miss Jessie's: Super Slip Sudsy shampoo
Miss Jessie's: Creme De La Curl _-Pending_

*â€¨â€¨*Aubrey Organics: Island Naturals Replenishing Shampoo 10ml &amp; Conditioner for Dry frizzy 10ml

Aubrey Organics: Blue Camomile Hydrating Shampoo  10ml &amp; Conditioner for Normal Hair 10ml

Aubrey Organics: Creme de la Shave Raspberry honey 10ml .33fl oz.

Aubrey Organics: Natural Sun 5ml .17 fl. oz

Aubrey Organics: B5 Design Hair Gel 5ml .17 fl. oz

Aubrey Organics: Vegecol Moisturizing Cream 5ml .17 fl oz

Aubrey Organics: Evening Primrose Soothing moisturizing lotion 5ml .17 fl oz.

Jurlique: Fruit Enzyme Exfoliator 2ml 0.06 fl oz.

Jurlique: Purely Bright Cleanser 2ml 0.06 fl oz.

Jurlique: Purely Bright Radiance Serum 2ml 0.06 fl oz.

Jurlique: Rose Moisture Plus Cream 2ml 0.06 fl oz.

*Wanted*:

*Ole Henriksen Truth Serum* (August Glossybox)

*DDF Brightening Cleanser*

Every Beauty Flexible Pedicure Pad (From Beauty Army)

Ren Glycolactic Radiance Renewal Mask

Murad Intensive-C Radiance Peel

Benta Berry - Creme moisturizer

Ahava Purifying Mud Mask

Mox Botanicals Lip Butter
Missha Perfect Cover BB Cream No 21

Mirenesse Lip Bomb #9
Stila Smudge Crayons / Liners
Delizioso Skincare Mangosteen &amp; Acai Facial Cream
The Balm - Stainiac
Hand and Cuticle Salve
Cranberry Toner
â€¨Beautyblender
Julep Pedi Prep
Julep Mascara
Twistbands
Macadamia Oil Healing Oil Treatment
Lip Stains

Brush Guards

Sally Hansen Salon Effects Nail Strips

Peels and Masks

*Green Matte Eyeshadow*

Polish's:

OPI Pink of Hearts 2012 boxed set
Julep -Piper-Toni-Diane-Emilie-Selena-Sofia-Caroline-Gwyneth
Zoya - Shelby - Frida
Essie - Stylenomics
Anything with shapes and flakes. Teal, Green, Aqua... Dark Winter Colors

*I love Skincare!*
All Eye Creamsâ€¨ - All Night Creams
Most All Anti-Aging Creams or Serums

*Ole Henrickson - ALL*
 

I'm pretty open...just send me your list. I'm sure I can find something off it.


----------



## alpina0560 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hey there everyone!

I have some stuff that I would love to trade! All of it is brand new and never been used/swatched unless otherwise noted! Thanks! 







Fresh Sugar Tinted Lip Treatment in Sugar Rose (Full size .15oz and Mini .08oz)
ModelCo Lipgloss in Showgirl Red x2 (Full Size 4ml)
Sephora brand Glossy Gloss in Precious Pink (Full Size .50 oz)
Mirenesse Lip Bomb #9 (light pink) (Full Size .11oz)
Hourglass lipgloss in Child (Mini .12oz) 
Make Up For Ever Professional Lab Shine in Shine Collection S2 - pearly light beige (Mini .05oz)

Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner in Navy Blue (Full Size .07oz)

Make Up For Ever Aqua Eyes waterproof pencil in Black (Mini .025 oz)

Be a Bombshell Eye Liner in Onyx (Full Size .1oz)

Coastal Scents Eye Shadow Sample #3 - Maroon Berry, Flesh Tone, Caramel, Light Bronze (Mini .07oz)

Starlet Cosmetics Eye Pencil in Chocolate (Full Size 1.5g)

Yu-Be Moisturizing Skin Cream x 2 (Mini .1oz)

Make Up For Ever High Definition Powder (Mini .035oz)

Laura Mercier Flawless Skin Face Polish (Mini .4oz)

TheBalm Mary-Lou Manizer (Mini 1g)

Boscia BB Cream (Mini .35oz) *Used a tiny amount on the side of my face, not my skin color!

Sephora Brand Perfecting Ultra-smoothing Primer (Mini .27oz)

Benefit Hello Flawless Oxygen Wow Brightening Makeup in "Cheers To Me Champagne" (Mini .17oz)

Benefit "That Gal" Brightening Face Primer (Mini .25oz)

Laura Mercier Foundation Primer (Mini .5oz)

Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer in Nude (Mini .5oz)

Bliss Fabulous Foaming Face Wash (Foil Packet .07oz)

Biore Blemish Fighting Ice Cleanser (Foil Packet .24oz)

Color Club Nail Polish in Coral Cascade (Full Size .5oz)

Color Club Nail Polish in Tweet Me (Mini .25oz)

Color Cub Nail Polish in Disco Nap (Mini .25oz)

Alterna Bamboo Color Care UV+ Fade Proof Fluide (Mini .25 oz)

Oscar Blandi Pronto Texture &amp; Volume Spray (Mini 1oz)


I'm open to almost anything, things I love:

Lipgloss, Nail Polish, Tinted Moisturizer, Fragrance, Mascara


----------



## lovepink (Nov 16, 2012)

*Updated 11/19/12 new items in pink below*

All items are new/unopened unused unless noted.  If you would like to see pictures please let me know. Shipping to US only.

*Birchbox*


Stila 10-in-01 HD Beauty Balm, Stay All Day Foundation and Stay All Day Concealer Sampler Card (light color)x2 

*My Glam*


All Belle Red Wedding Lashes  
Chella Eyebrow Defining gel 12 fl oz 3.5ml


Eclos Anti Aging Regenerative Cream .25 fl oz 7ml  
Nailtini in Millionaire .5 fl oz 15ml swatched on one nail

The Balm What's Your Type Mascara in black The Body Builder 0.11 fl oz 3.5 ml


X Out: Shine Control 0.75 fl oz 20ml  

*Glossybox*


A Perfume Organic in Urban Organic (vial about half full, was received that way) 

*Skincare*


Amore Pacific Moisture Bound Refreshing Hydra-Gel 0.03 fl oz 1ml 
Amore Pacific Moisture Bound Rejuvenating Serum 0.03 fl oz 1ml

Amore Pacific Moisture Bound Rejuvenating Cream 0.03 fl oz 1ml


Caudalie Premier Cru La Creme The cream 0.06fl oz 2ml 
Exuviance SkinRise Bionic Tonic 0.05 fl oz 

Exuviance Restorative Complex 0.07 fl oz 

Origins Plantscription Anti Aging Serum .05 fl oz 1.5 ml 

Philosophy Take a Deep Breath 0.07 fl oz 2ml x2

*Haircare*


Clear Scalp &amp; Hair Therapy Total Care Nourishing Shampoo &amp; Conditioner 0.28 fl oz 8.3 ml each 
Fekkai Shea Butter Moisturizing Shampoo &amp; Conditioner 0.3 fl oz 9ml each

L'Oreal Ever Cream Sulfate Free Nourishing Shampoo &amp; Conditioner &amp; Deep Nourishing masque 0.34 fl oz 10ml each

Ouidad Moisture Lock Leave In Conditioner 0.27 fl oz 8ml

Phyto Botanical Hair Relaxing Balm 0.5 fl oz


*Fragrance*


Bvlgari Man Eau de Toilette 0.05 fl oz 1.5 ml squirted 1x, looks half full 
Diane by Diane Von Furstenberg Perfume w/card 0.04 fl oz 1.2ml

The Body Shop White Musk Eau de Toilette .33 fl oz 10ml


*Eyes/Face*


Essence 2 in 1 Kajal pencil 10 sweet &amp; heart 0.04 oz 1.2g 

i.d bare minerals face color 30806 true .02 oz .57g (recieved in a trade) 
Jack Black Pure Clean Daily Facial Cleanser with Aloe and Sage leaf  x2 (no size listed) 

*Lips*


EOS sphere in Strawberry sorbet (light pink sphere) 0.25 oz  
Fresh Sugar Rose Tinted Lip Treatment .08 oz 2.2 g

*Nails*


Zoya Kristen 0.25 fl oz 7.5ml (recieved in a  trade) 
*Misc*


Pink and Purple satin wrislet with white "stars"  
Slatkin &amp; Co Sweet Cinnamon Pumkin Candle 1.3 oz 36g

Also if anyone is interested in trying the Shea Terra Organicss Rose Hips Black soap let me know.  I have a 4oz glass bottle with a pump and would be happy to put it in a small container for you.

*Wish List*

Zoya Kimber

Essie A Cut Above

I like eye shadows, eye liners, mascara, lip products, makeup remover and nail polish.  I am still looking for my HG mascara and I like to try new stuff!  I don't have anything particular in mind so you can always ask!

Thank you


----------



## lilsxkitten (Nov 16, 2012)

Updated 11/16/12















I will ship fast with tracking,  (gotta love having a post office in your work)!

Items unused unless specified

OCTOBER ITEMS

NOVEMBER ITEMS

From Glossybox:


Sebastian- Color Ignite Multi-tone  (for hilighted and multicolored hair color) Shampoo (50mL/1.7 fl oz)
Sebastian- Color Ignite Multi-tone  (for hilighted and multicolored hair color) Conditioner (47g/1.65 oz)

From My Glam


Starlet Cosmetics- Eye Pencil in Chocolate- Full size 
Bare Minerals- Moxie lipgloss in Dare devil- 2.25 mL/ .07 Fl Oz

Nailtini- Nailpolish in Millionaire (gold long glitter flecks with multi colored glitter dispersed)- full size

November  Bag- Chocolate brown with brown vinyl strip at top with a gold zipper

Costal Scents- eyeshadow quad set 8: Vibrant Blue, Deep Eggplant, candlelight, elven midnight


Miss Beauty- Nail Bling (silver with pink hearts)

Birchbox:


Benta Berry- Creme moisturizer - container has 2-3ml tubes 

LA Fresh- Instant Body Soother wipes x2 
Naked Princess- Naked Shine Lip gloss in Barely Coral (.008oz/.25g)

ModelCo- Fibre Lashxtend Lengthening Mascara, full size? size not listed, but it's big. x2

Atelier Cologne - Rose Anonyme- (.03 fl oz/1mL)

Sara McNamara- Miracle Skin Transformer- .1 fl oz/ 3ml


Pink Leather Birchbox lipstick holder key chain

Taylor Swift- Wonderstruck perfume (.04 fl oz/ 1.2 mL)
Oscar de la Renta- Live in Love perfume (.03 fl oz/1mL) X2
Justin Bieber- Someday Perfume (.05 fl oz/1.5mL)- tried 1x
XOXO notecards x2

Beauty Army:


Every Beauty Flexible Pedicure Pad- full size 
Skinn by Dimiri James Twin Collagen Boost Lipstick and Wet Lips Gloss in Coral Poppy (Full Size)


Lipsi Cosmetics Aphrodite Powder- swatched once, tapped product onto my hand. Top area sanitized and taped to seal. - 5ml
Control Corrective Medicated Pumice Wash 4ml

Other:


La Roche-Posay: Rosalic AR Intense (localized redness intensive serum)- 2ml

Target Beauty Bag-Leopard print makeup bag

Burt's Bees- Intense Hydration Day Lotion- 0.15 oz/4.2g, with $3.00 off purchase of full size coupon on back of card

Burt's Bees- Intense Hydration Night Cream- 0.15 oz/4.2g, with $3.00 off purchase of full size coupon on back of card

Not your Mothers- Kinky Moves Curl Defining Hair Cream, 44mL/1.5 fl oz

Vitabath- Fragrance mist in Coconut Creme, 8 fl oz/ 236 mL *sprayed once

MAC Heatherette lipgloss- Style Minx- In box. Had it for a while, might have swatched but never wore.(pending)

MAC Hello Kitty lip gloss- She Loves Candy- In box. Swatched, never worn (pending)

MAC Hello Kitty lipstick- Most Popular- Swatched, never worn(pending)

MAC Full Coverage Foundation- NC20-In box.  Used 2-3 times

MAC eyeshadow- Budding Beauty- used, but completely full(pending)

MAC eyeshadow- Scene 1- used but completely full

MAC eyeshadow Suite- Rose Suites- in box, swatched

Anna Sui- Lipstick in 450- Sheer yet Matte bright red-In box,  swatched

MAC Dazzlegloss- Love Alert- New and unused in box

MAC Lipstick- Queen's Sin- unused in box

MAC Lipgloss- Red Romp- in box, swatched- not worn

MAC Sheerspark Pressed Powder BEAUTIFUL PACKAGING!- Warm Ice- in box, used a couple times i think

MAC Piant- Flammable- used a couple times, in box

** pictures of lipsticks are duplicates from my own collection, items for trade are boxed and have not been opened**


Besame- Full size lipstick, unused in Besame Red (retail $22)
Mac- Disney Villain Collection Lipstick, unused in Heartless (Cruella DeVil)- (lowest I've seen on Ebay $22)


I WANT:  this list is not inclusive of my  interests- so try me!

That candle that came in a Birchbox

Oscar Blandi- dry shampoo and/or texturizing spray

BB/CC creams in fair colors

Stila eyeshadow

Benefit stuff

Glitter/ Glittery stuff

MAC pigments, pro items

eye creams

Ellis Faas

Illamasqua

(I don't use drug store brands)

Please contact me with questions!


----------



## lorizav (Nov 16, 2012)

NEW AND UPDATED LIST  12[16[12

FRAGRANCE SAMPLES

Atelier Grand Neroli-in envelope with postcard sealed

Juicy Couture (this months BB/once it arrives)

NAILS

Julep Pedi File

Eyes

LORAC Indulge in White Chocolate Dramatic Eye shadow Pallete-from the Holiday Candy Bar collection each color swatched with a q tip  4 full size shadows in compact with mirror and magnetic closure

Urban Decay 24-7 Glide on Eyeliner in Zero (black) from this month's Ipsy

Bare Minerals Glimmer-Full Size in Envy- Swatched

Ulta Baked Eyeshadow Duo in Covet, full size sealed one side is a rosy mauve and the other is medium pink with gold

Stila in the light eye shadow palette card 10 shadow samples on card

CLEANSERS/SKIN CARE

Jurlique Clarifying Day Care lotion 2 ml

La Fresh face cleanser packet (this months BB/once it arrives)

Philosophy take a deep breath oil free energizing oxygen gel cream moisturizer 2ml

St Tropez One Night Only Instant Body Glow Lotion 1.69 oz

Exuviance Targeted filler T5 one single use packet with instruction card

LIPS

Bare Minerals Marvelous Moxie in Hot Ticket

OTHER

Blue my glam bag with pink kisses -bag only

WISHLIST

*ALGENIST ANYTHING*

*Mox lip butter*

*DDF*

*Coastal Scents Pallete in Beijing*

*Matte eyeshadows*

*Hair Oils*

*Julep Pedi Prep*

*Fall color nail polishes*

*Chella eyebrow gel or any brow gel-have enough for now*

*Caudalie or L'Occitane hand creams*

*Schick Hydro cartridge refills*

*3 Lab Perfect Cleansing Foam*

*Villianess soaps or perfume oils (bathory, blood, pearl diver)*

*Korres body butter in Guava*

*MAC Hug Me Lustre Lipstick*

*LORAC Couture Shine in Muse or other lorac glosses like Chuck ( lips with benefits)*

*Seche Vite Top Coat*

*But try me on anything*


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 17, 2012)

My trade list is in my signature below. I cannot copy and paste it using my phone. Basically, I want to trade the Oscar Blandi Texture Spray or the Stila Luminizer, or any other sample I have, for the Mox Lip Butter I'm Pomegranate Fig or any other lip butter or anything currently on my wishlist.


----------



## sleepykat (Nov 17, 2012)

Updated below


----------



## gracewilson (Nov 17, 2012)

List updated down-thread!


----------



## Jwls750 (Nov 17, 2012)

Here's my trade list, it's small but it'll grow bigger overtime I'm sure! My trade link is in my signature &lt;3

*GlossyBox:*

1.) Wella Professional Enrich Moisturizing Treatment for Normal/Fine hair(.84 fl oz)

2.) Kinerase Restructure Firming Cream(.24 oz)

3.) A Perfume Organic perfume in Urban Organic(idk the size, but it came to me only about 2/5 full /

4.) FAB Smooth Shave Cream(2.0 fl oz)

5.) Beauty Addicts Mascara in black(full size)

6.) Shea Terra Whipped Shea Butter in White Chocolate (1 oz. swatched only once)

7.) Alessandro Int'l Pedix Heel Rescue Balm

8.) Figs&amp;Rouge Lip, Face &amp; Body Balm

9.) Sebastian Shampoo

10.) Sebastian Conditioner

*MyGlam:*

1.)Eclos Cellular Activator Facial Serum(0.5 fl oz)

2.)Demeter Roll on Perfume in Dragon Fruit(.29 fl oz)

3.)Mirabella Eyeshadow in Semiformal(unopened, not sure of the size, can send a pic if requested!)

4.) Jane. Sparkle Gloss in Sparkle Pink(full size I think, .2 fl. oz)

5.) Eclos Plant Stem Cells anti-aging Moisture Therapy(.25 fl oz.)

6.) Martini Nail Lacquer in Millionaire

7.) Chella Eyebrow Defining Gel

8.) bareMinerals Moxie Lipgloss in Daredevil(I swatched it, but then disinfected it)

*Birchbox:*

1.) Oscar de la Renta live in love(.03 fl oz.)

2.) BB Earbuds-pink and blue

3.) Blinc Mascara in Black (.141 oz-NOT full size, but almost)

4.) Minteas in matcha chai(.81 oz)

5.) Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy la Fleur(.05 fl oz)

6.) Kate Spade Twirl perfume(.05 fl oz)

7.) Color Club nail polish in Insta-This(.25 fl oz)

8.) Naked Princess naked shine lip gloss in Barely Coco(.008 oz)

*Misc.:*

1.)  Dr. Jart+ BB Cream SPF25/PA++ (.06oz)

2.) Korres Long Wearing Eye Shadow #28 Golden Brown(Full Size I believe, I can get you pictures)

3.) Freeman Facial Peel-Off Cucumber mask(.5 fl oz.)

4.) Mizani Renew Strength Fortifying Shampoo(.34 fl. oz.)

*Wish List:*

I don't necessarily have a wish list, just let me know what you want and send me your trade list and we can make it work!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Canny Charlene (Nov 17, 2012)

Updated with pics!

I would really love the mascara from Ipsy/MyGlam this month They're Real by Benefit or the Urban Decay setting spray that was in Sephora's #3 It Kit since they are substituting that now



. But I'm pretty easy so please take a look!

Here is my trade list, also in my signature.  Thank you for looking









Hair:

Tresemme Split end Remedy Shampoo - 1fl oz

Tresemme Split end Remedy Conditioner - 1fl oz

Pantene conditioner for fine hair - 50 ml (1.7 fl oz)

Garnier Fructis color shield fortifying shampoo and conditioner packet - .34 fl oz each

Clear Scalp &amp; Hair therapy Total Care shampoo and conditioner packet - .28 fl oz each

Clear Scalp &amp; Hair therapy Ultra Shea shampoo and conditioner - 1.7 fl oz each

Living Proof prime style extender - 1 fl oz

Nails:

Color Club Polish mini 7 ml-0.25 fl oz - 954 Blue Ming

Color Club Polish mini 7 ml-0.25 fl oz - 5786 Insta-This

Full sized Nails:

Color Club Polish 15 ml-0.5 fl oz - 960 Sky High

Color Club Polish 15 ml-0.5 fl oz - 963 Daisy Does It

Color Club Polish 15 ml-0.5 fl oz - Clear

Color Club Polish 15 ml-0.5 fl oz - deep purple /w shimmer (see pic, no product number/name..came in pack)

Color Club Polish 15 ml-0.5 fl oz -silver /w shimmer..maybe blueish undertones? (see pic, no product number/name..came in pack)

Color Club Polish 15 ml-0.5 fl oz - dark burgundy (see pic, no product number/name..came in pack)





Skincare:

Jouer Lip Enhancer Conditioning Treatment - 2.3 ml-0.07 fl oz

Super Goop! 2 packets (BB)

Udderly Smooth Body Cream 2 packets

Aveeno smart essentials daily detoxifying scrub - 28g-1oz

La Roche-Posay - Rosaliac AR Intense - 3ml includes $10 off coupon exp. 12/31/12

Loreal age perfect advanced skin repair foil packet

DHC Deep Cleansing Oil - 1fl oz (Citrus Lane, not in pic)

Shu Uemura High Performance Balancing Cleansing oil foil packet - 4ml/0.13 fl oz

Make up:

Stila all over shimmer liquid luminizer (Nov BB) Rose Gold Shimmer (not pictured) PENDING

Makeup Forever Mascara Smokey Lash in Extra Black deluxe sample size - .10 fl oz

Maybelline Dream Fresh BB foil sample light/medium

Perfume:

*All perfume samples are standard vial sized, lightly spritzed once upon receiving.  All vials full unless noted.  Percentage indicates filled product in vial when received, not due to being used*

Harvey Prince Flirt

Calvin Klein Euphoria-80% spray vial

Prada Candy-65% spray vial

Full size Items:

Maybelline New York Expert Wear Eyeshadow - Modern Metallics 270S Golden Halo

Maybelline New York Expert Wear Eyeshadow - Modern Metallics 260S Copper Craze

Remington Any wear Hair 3 pack hair/wrist twist tie bands (white stripped yellow, coral, &amp; light blue)

Starlet Eye Pencil (Nov Ipsy/Myglam) in black- taken put of package for pic, not swatched





Other:

Tilli Bag yellow and orange stripped blocks(Sept BB)

Show stopper - 2 Black Strips

Birchbox Give Box

ELF eyeshadow professional brush 1815 - white handle (not pictured)

Wish List:

If you see anything that interests you on my list, please feel free to PM me.  I am sure I can find something I love on your list.  I prefer new items only, especially for makeup, but will take swatched only items for nail polish.  Interested in various things, but top on my list are eye creams, moisturizers, blushes, lip glosses, and anti-aging. 

First choice Brands:

Scalisi

Tarte

Borghese

DDF products

Carol's Daughter

Kiehl's

Revlon Just Bitten Lip Stain

Wanting to try Zoya and Julep, not picky on colors

Kushmi teas


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Nov 17, 2012)

*.*


----------



## Max88 (Nov 17, 2012)

*For trade as of 11-17-12. All items are new, never used. PM me if interested! *

*Birchbox*


Dr. Jart BB Multi-Action Skincare &amp; Makeup .1 fl. oz
Curly Hair Solutions Curl Keeper 1 oz. *NEW* 
Sumita Color Contrast Eyeliner in Black (Full-size) *NEW*

ModelCo Shine Ultra LipGloss (Full-size) *NEW*



*Glossybox*


Wella Moisturizing Hair Treatment .84 fl. oz.
Ellis Faas Creamy Lips in L109 .095 fl. oz.(Full-size)  


*My Glam*


Carol's Daughter Monoi Repairing Split End Sealer
bareMinerals Marvelous Moxie Lipgloss in Dare Devil *NEW* 
Chella Defining Eyebrow Gel *NEW*

theBalm Mee Matt(e) Eyeshadow *NEW*



*Julep*


Nail Polish in Sophie


*Wishlist*


Benefit They're Real Mascara
MOX Lip Butter
Shea Terra Whipped Shea Butter-any scent
Eyeko Skinny Eyeliner in Olive
Natural lip balms
Color Club in Insta-This

*Please leave a link of your trade list in the message if you want me to look at what you have for trade.*


----------



## amandah (Nov 17, 2012)

*Updated  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*

*My Trade List:*

*Nail Polish*

Julep - Kylie (with magnet)

OPI - Tazmanian Devil Made Me Do It (swatched)

Sally Hansen Xtreme Wear - Lacey Lilac &amp; Mint Sorbet (both used for 1 manicure)

Andrea's Choice - Tightrope (purple)

*Makeup*

elf Volume Plumping Mascara in Black (full size)

NYX - Jumbo Eye Pencil in Black Bean (used once, sanitized)

benefit - that gal .25 oz.

MAC - Chromeglass in Uberpeach

Stila - Lipglaze in Camera

ModelCo Lipgloss in Striptease

perfekt eyebrow gel in caramel (small sample from BB)

Starlet Eyeliner in Chocolate

NYX Roll On Shimmer in Salmon (swatched once)

Full Size - bare minerals warmth (used maybe 2 or 3 times)

StudioGear Lipstick in Whisper

Mirabella eyeshadow pan in Semiformal (cocoa brown shade)

*Hair*

Alterna Bamboo Color Care UV+ Sample (.25 fl oz, from Birchbox)

*Misc*

Comodynes Self-Tanning Intensive wipes (3)

Philosophy Live in Love &amp; Wonderstruck perfume vial

MyGlam Brushes - Glammie Classic Crease Brush &amp; Brush Case, Concealer Brush &amp; Defining Eyeliner Brush (New, never used)

October MyGlam Bag - Black &amp; white chevron with red

*Wish List*

Stila luminizer (light pink shade)

Benefit They're Real

bare minerals gloss in daredevil from ipsy

lip butters

bare minerals glimmer eyeshadow in nude beach (it's a long shot, but worth a try  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )

Nail Polishes (try me on some colors, I love Essie &amp; Zoya)

Oscar de la Renta - live in love

I'm pretty open, just send me a pm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## FormosaHoney (Nov 17, 2012)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*---   **A+ trades: heather4602, sleepykat, iLikeGiants, kcrowebird, angiepan1, xiehan, MissLindaJean**, jbird1175, bethm, BagLady, Souly, LoriAnnLV, BagLady, bethm, Souly  ** ---  *

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 

Hello!  Updated, please let me know if something catches your eye.  I've got a short wish-list but give me a shout, I'm up for suggestions for like products under different brands.  Newer product are on top under each category.  

 

*Wish List:*

Atlier, *Rose Anonyme*

the Balm, *Matt Batali*

Ole Henriksen *Enlighten Me cream or serum* (no cleaning or acne products pls) or other pigmentation lightening serums (i.e. Murad)

 

*Birch Box:*

Lulu OrganicsÂ® Lavender + Clary Sage Hair Powder

Miracle Skin Transformerâ„¢ Vanish Instant Imperfection Corrector

Viva La Juicy La fleur, pray  - .05 fl. oz

Kate Spade Twirl, spray- .05 fl. oz  (x 2)

Cynthia Rowley Band-Aid 'Dress-Up' - 20 in each box 

Leonor Greyl Masque Fleurs de Jasmin (on hold)

Leonor Greyl Shampooing Moelle de Bambou (on hold)

Madewell Gift Card: $25 off $75

*Beauty Army**:*

Skinn Cosmetics Twiin Set (gloss and lipstick) - Pink Tulip

Nume Hydro Punch Shampoo

Suntegrity BB Cream SPF 30 - .25 oz 

Bath &amp; Body Works Sweet Pea Shower Gel - 3 oz 

 

*CEW**:*

Maybelline New York Instant Age Rewind Eraser for Dark Circles Treatment Concealer in Neutralizer - .2 oz  (x2)

Lâ€™OrÃ©al Paris Youth Code Regnerating Skincare Serum Intense Daily Treatment, 1-oz 

StriVectin Tightening Neck Cream - .25 oz 

Burt's Bees Richly Replenishing Cocoa &amp; Cupuacu Butters Body Lotion 6 oz. 

Heidi Klum Shine Eau de Toilette - .5 oz 

Sally Hansen SalonEffects Nail Color Strips in Animal Instinct 16 count (x 3) - the stripes are a deep indigo against a fuchia base   http://starlightradiance.blogspot.com/2012/06/sally-hansen-salon-effects-review.html

 

*Sample Society:*

Diego Dalla Palma The Lipstick Deluxe Sample-47. Frost Orange Pink

Oscar Blandi Pronto Wet Color Safe Hair Care Deluxe Sample

 

*Others:*

Lady Gaga Fame, spray - .04 oz (x2)

Tocca - *Brigitte* - 0.5 oz

Clinique Dramatically Different Moisturizing Lotion - 1 fl oz (x2)

Olay Regenerist Wrinkle Revolution Complex - .24 fl oz (x2)

Skin 79 Hot Pink BB Cream travel tube - 5 g (x2)    

Skin 79 Gold BB Cream travel tube - 5 g (x2)

Lâ€™OrÃ©al Excellence Cream (color conditioner) - 1.6 fl oz (x2) free


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Nov 17, 2012)

Deleted


----------



## BagLady (Nov 17, 2012)

UPDATED 11/17

I will ship w/delivery confirmation and ask for the same in return. Shipping in the US only.

*Makeup:*


EyeRock Designer Liner Tapes (open package but new)
Clinique quickliner in intense chocolate 

NYX Roll On Shimmer in Salmon (swatched once) _ _ 

Lorac  Eyeshadow Trio (swatched once or twice) 
Clinique Color Surge Eyeshadow Duo Daybreak &amp; matte brown 
Clinique Color Surge Eyeshadow Duo(twilight mauve/brandied plum) / Blush (Smoldering Plum) swatched once 
Clinique Color Surge Eyeshadow Duo (butter pecan) / Blush (sunset glow) swatched once * * 
BareMinerals (Loose) Eyeshadow in Oz (used a few times) 
BareMinerals (Loose) Eyeshadow in Metallic Lavender (used once or twice) 
BareMinerals (Loose) Eyeshadow in Smoky Sequins (used once or twice) 
MAC Surf Baby Studio Careblend in Gold Go Lightly 
MAC Wonder Woman Amazon Princess Blush (swatched once)
MAC Beauty Powder in Oh So Fair (from Venomous Villains collection but does not come in compact. Pan Only) Swatched 2 or 3 times 

Stila Liquid Luminizer in Pink Shimmer (looking for Bronze or Rose Gold Color) *Added 11/14* 
Sumita Eyeliner in Black *Added 11/17*


*Nails:*


Deborah Lippman Private Dancer _***Picky_ 

Zoya Meg (used once)
Circus by Andrea Tightrope (swatched on 1 finger) 

*Skin:*


BareMinerals Purifying Facial Cleanser (.23oz)

pur-lisse pur-lip comfort (.5oz)
By Terry Creme de Rose Soin Nutri-Lift Reconfortant (.14oz) 
DermStore Lip Quench (.21oz) open but never used  
DermaDoctor KP Duty priming serum(.06oz)&amp;moisturizing therapy for dry skin(.1oz) (1pk ea) 

Juice Beauty Green Apple Moisturizer SPF15 .5oz (used once)

Clarisonic Gentle Hydro Cleanser 1oz 
Clinique Dramatically Different Moisturizing Lotion (1oz) 

Boscia Purifying Cleansing Gel/Oil Free Daily Hydration (1pk ea) 
Nastassja Skin Enzyme Facial Peel  (.25oz) 
Cellceuticals Extremely Gentle Cleanser (2oz) 
Dr Lewinn by Kinerase Wrinkle Repair Daily Lotion SPF30 1.7oz 
Burt's Bees Intense Hydration Night Cream 1.8oz 
Skin 79 Hot Pink BB Cream (5g/travel) *Added 11/5 *(swatched once on hand)
Skin 79 Gold BB Cream travel tube (5g/travel) *Added 11/5 *(swatched once on hand)

Ren Glycolactic Skin Renewal Peel Mask (4 foil packets) *Added 11/17*



*Perfume:*


Harvey Prince Hello (sample spray) 
Harvey Prince Ageless (sample spray) 
Bond No.9 ChinaTown (sample vial) 
Dolce &amp; Gabbana Light Blue (sample vial) 
Flora by Gucci (sample vial) 
Love Sweet Love (sample vial) 
Viva la Juicy (2 sample sprays) 
Lucy B Perfume Oil Duo (BB samples) 
Prada L'eau Ambree Eau de Parfum (sample vial) *Added 11/11* 
Prada Pour Homme Eau de Toilette (sample vial) *Added 11/11*

Atelier Cologne Rose Anonyme *Added 11/14*

Viktor &amp; Rolf Spicebomb (sample vial) *Added 11/17*

Hermes Terre d'Hermes (sample vial) *Added 11/17*


*Hair:*


Alterna UV+ Fade Proof Fluide (.25oz)

Shu UemuraEssence Absolue Oil Sample (used once or twice) 
Macadamia Oil Healing Oil Treatment (1oz) 
LuLu Organics Lavender &amp; Clary Sage Hair Powder (BB sample) *Added 11/5* 

*Misc: *


BEAUTY BLENDER *_Picky_ 
Aveeno Mineral Block SPF30 Lotion (3oz)

Nuxe Multi usage Dry Oil (.33oz)
ColorScience Pro loose mineral travel puff (.035oz) 

FAB Smooth Shave Cream (2oz)

MyGlam January Makeup Bag Only 
MyGlam February Makeup Bag Only 
MyGlam August Makeup Bag Only

Bath &amp; Body Works Sweet Pea Shower Gel (3oz) 
Target Fall Beauty Bag only (leopard print) 

*Wishlist:*


Eyeko Skinny Eyeliner (Olive)
Jouer mini rollerball (from BB)
One Love Organics Body Serum (Rose)
Mirenesse Lip Bomb in #2 (looking to trade my #4)
Chantecaille Gloss (Mini sample from BB)
Bioderma
OCC Lip Tars

Peter Thomas Roth Skincare
Lancome Visionnaire
Fresh products
Karuna Hydrating Mask

Wen Products

Orly Galaxy Girl
OPI Red

Ralph Lauren Romance (sample or mini)
Givenchy Very Irresistable (sample or mini)
Stella Mccartney Stella (sample or mini)
Marchesa Parfum D-Extase (sample or mini)

Inglot eyeshadows
Victoria's Secret So Sexy Hair products
ELF lip lock
Oscar Blandi Volumizing Shampoo (from SS) 

I'm open to other things so try me.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Nov 17, 2012)




----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Nov 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'll fix it, thanks for the heads-up!  I copied an saved it to 'word' and I think it formatted it a bit funky...   Appreciate it Scooby!
> 
> ...


----------



## arendish (Nov 17, 2012)

i have the stila liquid luminator from this month's birchbox in bronzed and would like to trade for the OLO body serum in anything except neroli.

also looking for the atelier rose from this month's bb.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Nov 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *arendish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i have the stila liquid luminator from this month's birchbox in bronzed and would like to trade for the OLO body serum in anything except neroli.
> 
> also looking for the atelier rose from this month's bb.


 I get my box on monday but I think I should have the atelier rose... provided BB sends what's actually listed on my account...


----------



## sleepykat (Nov 17, 2012)

Updated on the next page and in my thread: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125294/sleepykats-trades


----------



## Ching Chang (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm not able to update my trade post for some VERY odd reason, does anyone know how I can go about fixing this? When I try to edit my post, there's nothing there for me to edit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*****UPDATED WITH MY BEAUTY SUBS ALREADY!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*****

*(All items are new, unless stated otherwise)*

*BIRCHBOX*

-Wonderstruck Taylor Swift perfume vial

-Alima Pure Nourishing Lip Balm in Rhubarb

-Dr. Hauschka Radiant You (from Here comes the bride birchbox). Products have been removed from outer box, but ALL the products have never been used.

-LaRocca Skincare Champagne and Shimmer Acai Body Polish

-Laura Gellar Spackle in Bronze 

-Oscar Blandi Olio di Jasmine Hair Serum

-Stila Sparkle Waterproof Liquid Eye Liner in Curacao

-Color Club Nail Lacquer in Disco Nap (2x)

-Yu-Be Moisturizing Cream

-Revolution Organics Freedom Glow in Blushed 

-Redken Shine Brilliance Shine Flash 02

-Purple Lace Twistband

-Madewell "Gift Card" code is: FBBJML2AM for anyone who wants it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

-Nexus Pro-Mend Split End Treatment Shampoo, Conditioner, Leave-in treatment creme

-YoungBloog Mineral Primer

-Color Club in Status Update

-Benefit Foamingly Clean and Refined Finish pouches

-Pixi Lid Last Shadow Pen in Brun (Charcoal Grey Color)-FULL SIZE

-Miss Jessie Quick Curls (can't find the size, but it's bigger than your normal trial-sized tube, very nice sample!)

*MYGLAM*

-August bag (the pink and orange bag)

-Demeter Clear Skin roll on fragrance .29 fl oz 8.8ml 

*RANDOM*

-Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment (1 in Rose, 1 in Clear)

-M.A.D. Skincare Delicate Daily Moisturizer (0.5mL): good for multiple uses

-M.A.D. Skincare Wrinkle Repellent Environmental Protection Serum (0.5mL)

-M.A.D. Skincare Spot On Targeted Skin Brightening Serum (0.5mL)

-Philosophy Amazing Grace perfume sample vial

-Pure DKNY perfume sample vial

-Mini OPI nail polish in a bright pink (neon-like) color

-Colorscience Pro Loose Mineral Travel Puff 

-Shu Uemura Hard Formula Hard 9 Seal Brown 02 eyebrow pencil

-Benefit Finding Mr. Bright kit: entire kit is new and has deluxe samples of the Girl meets pearl, high beam, posie tint and erase paste (will be picky on these!!) 

-Dior Show Mini Mascara (Not from Birchbox, from Sephora)

 -Target Beauty Bags (2 Blue Victorian pattern (from Summer), 1 pink+orange bag (from Spring) and 1 leopard/cheetah print (from Fall)

*KOREAN BRAND SKINCARE  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*

-Etude House Princess 3D Mask in Red Wine

-Etude House Moistfull Collagen Trial Kit (2 5 mL-1 in facial freshener, 1 in emulsion)-1 set is opened (UNUSED! Just opened to determine the size) &amp; the other set is still sealed)

-TheFaceShop VitaC Mask Sheet 

 I have TONS &amp; TONS of Bliss travel-sized products from the W hotel (thanks to my boyfriend) that I'd definitely be willing to trade! All brand new  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

-Lemon &amp; Sage conditioning rinse 

-Lemon &amp; Sage soapy suds

-Fabulous foaming face wash

-Lemon and Sage supershine shampoo

-Lemon and Sage body butter

*WISHLIST/WANT LIST (NEW ITEMS ONLY PLEASE  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)*

-Tarte Lipsurgence pencils (looking for the liplusters ONLY-buff, and glisten

-Benefit Watts Up samples or full-size

-Marc Jacobs Dot

-Benefit They're Real

-Tarte Cheek Stains samples

-Urban Decay 24/7 Eyeliners (Blacks, Turquoise, Purples)

-Sephora x Hello Kitty palettes

-Sephora x Cinderella products 

-NARS Andy Warhol Collection (probably impossible though!)

-Would LOVE some Essie polishes (pinks, blue, turquoise, greens)

-Lancome Chubby sticks

I'm USUALLY not picky, but I'm really just looking for trades for items on my wishlist, please!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## reet (Nov 18, 2012)

These items are from Birchbox and are new unless specified:

Stila Liquid Luminizer in Pink Shimmer (Nov) New!

Pixi Lid &amp; Line in Smokey Grey (Oct)

Boscia Purifying Cleanser (large 1.69 fl oz sample) (Oct)

The Brush Guard Variety Pack (Sep)

Juicy Couture Viva La Juicy la Fleur (Aug) 

Supergoop City Sunscreen Serum (packet) (Aug)

Miracle Skin Transformer Body SPF 20 (May)

Birchbox Notecard (May)

Befine Gentle Cleanser (large packet) (April)

Eye Rock Designer Liner (Feb)

NUXE Huile Prodigieuse OR Dry Oil Shimmer (used once) (Dec)

Vichy Cellu-Destock Caffiene Treatment for Cellulite (large packet) (from Vichy Box)

Sephora samples (all are new deluxed-sized samples):

Too Faced Glamour Gloss in Sex Pot 

Tarte Lights, Camera, Lashes Mascara Mini

Clarins UV Plus Multi Protection SPF 40

Sephora Age Defy Moisture Cream SPF 15

I have a full sized brand new Tarte Lipsurgence Lip Luster in Pouty that came in the Sephora Stand Outs set that I want to trade for a lighter pink or red color, like Adored, Fever, Charmed, Enchanted, Lust, Spirited or Swank. I'm willing to throw in several free items for this trade!!! Has to be brand new though! 

I'm looking for nail polish in fall/winter colors, mini Fresh Sugar lip balm (the Sephora birthday gift this year)

But try me since I have all this stuff I don't want/need.


----------



## lovepink (Nov 18, 2012)

*Updated 11/18/12 new items in pink below*

All items are new/unopened unused unless noted.  If you would like to see pictures please let me know. Shipping to US only.

*Birchbox*


Stila 10-in-01 HD Beauty Balm, Stay All Day Foundation and Stay All Day Concealer Sampler Card (light color)x2

*My Glam*


All Belle Red Wedding Lashes 
bare Minerals Marevelous Moxie in Dare Devil 0.07 fl oz 2.25 ml *PENDING* 
Chella Eyebrow Defining gel 12 fl oz 3.5ml


Eclos Anti Aging Regenerative Cream .25 fl oz 7ml 
Nailtini in Millionaire .5 fl oz 15ml swatched on one nail 
The Balm What's Your Type Mascara in black The Body Builder 0.11 fl oz 3.5 ml


X Out: Shine Control 0.75 fl oz 20ml 

*Glossybox*


A Perfume Organic in Urban Organic (vial about half full, was received that way) 

*Skincare*


Amore Pacific Moisture Bound Refreshing Hydra-Gel 0.03 fl oz 1ml
Amore Pacific Moisture Bound Rejuvenating Serum 0.03 fl oz 1ml
Amore Pacific Moisture Bound Rejuvenating Cream 0.03 fl oz 1ml

Caudalie Premier Cru La Creme The cream 0.06fl oz 2ml
Exuviance SkinRise Bionic Tonic 0.05 fl oz  
Exuviance Restorative Complex 0.07 fl oz 

Origins Plantscription Anti Aging Serum .05 fl oz 1.5 ml 

Philosophy Take a Deep Breath 0.07 fl oz 2ml x2
*Haircare*


Clear Scalp &amp; Hair Therapy Total Care Nourishing Shampoo &amp; Conditioner 0.28 fl oz 8.3 ml each 
Fekkai Shea Butter Moisturizing Shampoo &amp; Conditioner 0.3 fl oz 9ml each

L'Oreal Ever Cream Sulfate Free Nourishing Shampoo &amp; Conditioner &amp; Deep Nourishing masque 0.34 fl oz 10ml each

Ouidad Moisture Lock Leave In Conditioner 0.27 fl oz 8ml
Phyto Botanical Hair Relaxing Balm 0.5 fl oz

*Fragrance*


Bvlgari Man Eau de Toilette 0.05 fl oz 1.5 ml squirted 1x, looks half full
Diane by Diane Von Furstenberg Perfume w/card 0.04 fl oz 1.2ml
The Body Shop White Musk Eau de Toilette .33 fl oz 10ml

*Eyes/Face*


Essence 2 in 1 Kajal pencil 10 sweet &amp; heart 0.04 oz 1.2g
i.d bare Minerals glimmer in disco 0.02 oz 0.57g (received in a trade) *PENDING * 
i.d. bare Minerals glimpse in night owl 0.02 oz 0.57g (recieved these in a trade) *PENDING*

i.d bare minerals face color 30806 true .02 oz .57g (recieved in a trade)

Jack Black Pure Clean Daily Facial Cleanser with Aloe and Sage leaf  x2 (no size listed) 


Makeup Forever Aqua Eyes Waterproof Eyeliner Pencil/Crayon in Black  .025 oz  .7g  *PENDING* 

*Lips*


EOS sphere in Strawberry sorbet (light pink sphere) 0.25 oz 

Fresh Sugar Rose Tinted Lip Treatment .08 oz 2.2 g 
*Nails*


Zoya Kristen 0.25 fl oz 7.5ml (recieved in a  trade) 
*Misc*


Blue and White striped make up bag (came with the Nordstrom mascara sampler on Hautelook) medium size with gold zipper *PENDING* 
Pink and Purple satin wrislet with white "stars" 

Slatkin &amp; Co Sweet Cinnamon Pumkin Candle 1.3 oz 36g 
Also if anyone is interested in trying the Shea Terra Organics Rose Hips Black soap let me know.  I have a 4oz glass bottle with a pump and would be happy to put it in a small container for you.

*Wish List*

Zoya Kimber

Essie A Cut Above

I like eye shadows, eye liners, mascara, lip products, makeup remover and nail polish.  I am still looking for my HG mascara and I like to try new stuff!  I don't have anything particular in mind so you can always ask!

Thank you


----------



## Auntboo (Nov 18, 2012)

Please see my swap thread for updated list!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ljpomeroy86 (Nov 18, 2012)

Birchbox items in purple

Pictures available upon request

Shipping to US only

*Updated list:*

Make-up


Stainiac theBalm cheek and lip stain (1.2 ml) 
Per-fekt lip perfection gel (in melrose - this is a small one time use sample)

The Brush Guard variety pack (set of three - small, medium, and large) TRADE PENDING

Stila smudge stick waterproof eye liner in "lionfish" (full size - $20!)

Jouer luminizing moisture tint (in pearl - 0.07 oz)

Stila refillable compact
Laura Mercier lip pencil in "potpourri" (no size listed but it's about two inches long)
Laura Mercier pencil sharpener
Clinique different lipstick in "glazed berry" (no size listed, but looks to be full sized)
Pixi flawless beauty primer (0.03 fl oz)
Elf mechanical eyelash curler
Ardell fashion lashes starter kit (black 110)

Skincare


Caudalie vinoperfect radiance serum (2 ml) 

LA Fresh instant body soother wet wipe (one individually wrapped wipe) 
DDF restoring night cream (.12 fl oz)

Lumiere bio-restorative eye cream (0.03 fl oz)
Lisa Hoffman body creme (no size listed but it's a 1-2 use sample)

Nails


Incoco nail polish applique (silver glitter) 

Perfume sample vials (all new or tested once)


Juicy Couture - Juicy Couture perfume (.05 fl oz) 
Juicy Couture - Viva La Juicy perfume (.05 fl oz)

Kate Spade - twirl perfume (.05 fl oz)

Annick Goutal - Petite Cherie perfume (.06 fl oz) TRADE PENDING

Arquiste - Flor y Canto perfume (.038 fl oz)

Lisa Hoffman - tuscan fig (0.17 fl oz)

Miscellaneous


Target beauty bags (animal print, pink/orange striped, and blue floral design)

My wishlist:


twistbands
lip moisturizers
amika nourishing mask
face washes or moisturizers (especially origins, benta berry, boscia)

hand lotions (especially ahava)
nail polishes
mascaras


----------



## LyndaV (Nov 18, 2012)

If anyone has the Erno Laszlo creme that was in Oct Sample Society, would you please trade with me? It is the one in the little tiny tube. My Mom really likes it and I'd love to be able to give her another one in her Christmas stocking (she already has mine!) Thank you! LyndaV


----------



## emeline (Nov 18, 2012)

Just added an Algenist sample of the Overnight Restorative Cream. Would love to trade for Alterna's Kendi Dry Oil Mist, Phyto products, or Shea Terra's Bananas and Baobabs. See my trade list below 






**Update: Algenist has been traded**


----------



## Jwls750 (Nov 18, 2012)

Here's my trade list, it's small but it'll grow bigger overtime I'm sure!

*GlossyBox:*

1.) Wella Professional Enrich Moisturizing Treatment for Normal/Fine hair(.84 fl oz)

2.) Kinerase Restructure Firming Cream(.24 oz)

3.) A Perfume Organic perfume in Urban Organic(idk the size, but it came to me only a little over 1/3 full /

4.) FAB Smooth Shave Cream(2.0 fl oz)

5.) Beauty Addicts Mascara in black(full size)

6.) Shea Terra Whipped Shea Butter in White Chocolate (1 oz. swatched only once)

7.) Alessandro Int'l Pedix Heel Rescue Balm

8.) Figs&amp;Rouge Lip, Face &amp; Body Balm

9.) Sebastian Shampoo

10.) Sebastian Conditioner

*MyGlam:*

1.) Eclos Cellular Activator Facial Serum(0.5 fl oz)

2.) Demeter Roll on Perfume in Dragon Fruit(.29 fl oz)

3.) Mirabella Eyeshadow in Semiformal(unopened, not sure of the size, can send a pic if requested!)

4.) Jane. Sparkle Gloss in Sparkle Pink(full size I think, .2 fl. oz)

5.) Eclos Plant Stem Cells anti-aging Moisture Therapy(.25 fl oz.)

6.) Martini Nail Lacquer in Millionaire

7.) bareMinerals Moxie Lipgloss in Daredevil(I swatched it, but then disinfected it)

8.) Studio Gear Complete Color lipstick in Teaberry

*Birchbox:*

1.) Oscar de la Renta live in love(.03 fl oz.)

2.) BB Earbuds-pink and blue

3.) Blinc Mascara in Black (.141 oz-NOT full size, but almost)

4.) Minteas in matcha chai(.81 oz)

5.) Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy la Fleur(.05 fl oz)

6.) Kate Spade Twirl perfume(.05 fl oz)

7.) Color Club nail polish in Insta-This(.25 fl oz)

8.) Naked Princess naked shine lip gloss in Barely Coco(.008 oz)

9.) Archipelago Pomegranate Soap triple milled (1.8 oz)

*Misc.:*

1.)  Dr. Jart+ BB Cream SPF25/PA++ (.06oz)

2.) Korres Long Wearing Eye Shadow #28 Golden Brown(Full Size I believe, I can get you pictures)

3.) Freeman Facial Peel-Off Cucumber mask(.5 fl oz.)

4.) Mizani Renew Strength Fortifying Shampoo(.34 fl. oz.)

5.) X Out Shine Control oil-free formula (.75 fl. oz)

6.) Couture Colour Pequi Oil Treatment (.5 fl oz)

7.) mark. Super Flip color kit(3 lip colors, 6 lip glosses, and 9 eyeshadows)(pictures available upon request)

8.) mark. Good Glowing(blush) in Cameo Glo

9.) mark. On the Dot eyeshadow palette

10.) mark. Touch &amp; Glow all over face palette(pics available)

11.) mark. GlossBlossom ripening lip tint(.34 fl. oz)

12.) mark. Glow Baby Glow in m. powerment Peach

13.) mark. Glow Baby Glow in m. powerment Gold

14.) mark. Lots of Lacquer super color lip gloss in Wild Extravagance( .105 oz)(I have 2 of these)

15.) mark. Get in Line waterproof eyeliner in Cocoa Coquette (.123 fl oz.) (I have 2 of these)

*Wish List:*

I don't necessarily have a wish list, just let me know what you want and send me your trade list and we can make it work!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I can send pics of anything, just ask  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jacinta (Nov 18, 2012)

*DYING FOR A MOR LIP MACARON!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*

*Wishlist*

Mor Lip Macaron

ModelCo Shine Lipgloss

Perfekt products

Feeling Smitten Bath Balm

Liquid eyeliner

*For Trade- FULL SIZE*

The Balm Meet Matt(e) Eyeshadow X2

Mineresse Lip Bomb in Number 9 (swatched)

Mineresse Lip Bomb in Number 4 (swatched)

Lorac Starry-Eyed Baked Eye Shadow Trip im Star (retails $26)

Ofra Eyeshadow Ice in Goldilocks - Full Size

Starlet Cosmetics Eyeliner (one black, one chocolate)

Stila eye shadow in makula (black- full size worth $18)

Pop Beauty Nail Glam (Full Size- Black Crackle)

Pop Physique Original Butt workout DVD

Pixi Lip &amp; Line Orchid Rose (swatched)

Pixi Lip &amp; Line Primer Nearly Clear(swatched)

Circus Nail Color (orange and purple)

Senna Double End Lipgloss in Luminous (Full Size)

Luna Lemon Zest bar (expires June 13)

Pencil Me In eyeliner in Emerald City (Full Size-green)

Pur-Lisse Pur-Lip Comfort (Full Size)

Birchbox Lipstick Holder Keychain

NYX Glitter Mania in Gold- Glitter Powder

Macadamia HealingOil Treatment Hair Oil 1oz.

*For Trade- Sample Sizes*

Not Your Mother's Kinky Moves Curl Defining Hair Cream 1.5 oz.

Bare Minerals Marvelous Moxie Lipgloss in Dare Devil

Color Club nail polish in Insta-This (blue)

Ahava Time to Clear Purifying Mud Mask .9 oz

Coastal Scents Eyeshadow Quad St 1 (greens)

Yes, They're Real Mascara

Ipsy November bag (brown) X2

Orofluido Elixir Sample

Borghese B Gloss Lip Gloss in Fiore (swatched)

Apothederm Stretch Mark Cream X2

Atopalm Intensive Moisturizing cream

Sun FX Summer's Secret Self Tan builder

Kiehl's Ultra Facial Oil-Free Lotion

Murad Sheer Lustre Day Moisture

Murad Refreshing Cleanser


----------



## sleepykat (Nov 18, 2012)

Updated below


----------



## dotybird (Nov 19, 2012)

[SIZE=medium]UPDATED-- please note, I will not be able to ship until 11/26 as I will be traveling for Thanksgiving.  [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]*Birchbox*:[/SIZE]


[SIZE=medium]Color Club, Status Update 0.25 fl oz[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=medium]Benefit, foamingly clean facial wash and refined finish facial polish duo 0.1 fl oz each[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Comodynes Self-Tanning Intensive (2 packets)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Stila all over shimmer liquid luminizer â€œrose goldâ€ 0.05 fl oz (swatched on hand)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Atelier Rose cologne â€“ vial[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Miracle Skin Transformer- Vanish instant imperfection corrector 0.1 fl oz.[/SIZE]


*[SIZE=medium]Glossybox:[/SIZE]*


[SIZE=medium]Illamasqua nail varnish in â€œPurityâ€ 0.5 fl oz[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=medium]Senna lipgloss (will have to check color)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Kryolan for Glossybox lipstick in â€œglossy pinkâ€[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Model Co. lipstick/lipgloss duo in â€˜Duskâ€ lipstick and â€œStripteaseâ€ gloss[/SIZE]


*[SIZE=medium]Sephora Samples (all from the Classic It Kit)[/SIZE]*


[SIZE=medium]Make Up Forever micro finish powder 0.035 oz[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=medium]Sephora anti shine foundation primer 0.27 fl oz[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Cartier Baiser Vole Eau de Parfum vial[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Nars Velvet Gloss Lip Pencil in â€œNew Loverâ€ 0.08 oz[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Stila â€œin the lightâ€ shadow card[/SIZE]


*[SIZE=medium]Wishlist:[/SIZE]*


[SIZE=medium]MCMC Fragrance Phoenix Perfume Oil[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=medium]One Love Organics Body Serum[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Shea terra organics whipped body crÃ¨me[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Kerastase Masque Chroma Riche treatment[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Missha BB cream in 27 or 31[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Kiehlâ€™s eye cream[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Carolâ€™s Daughter Monoi split ends cream[/SIZE]


----------



## heather4602 (Nov 19, 2012)

Hey yall here is my udated list! You can always check my signature in my profile for an updated list!

UPDATED 11/19/2012

Will be adding items as boxes come in!
 

New BB Stuff:

Miracle Skin Transformer Vanish Instant Imperfection Corrector.1fl oz
ModelCo Fibre Lashxtend
Jouer Roller Ball Perfum Oil

New MY GLAM stuff:
Bare Minerals Lip gloss in Dare Devil
Nailtini Polish in Millionaire
Brown Bag


Sample Society
Il Rossetto The lipstick in #42 I think

BB
Stainiac .04 fl oz
Amika Hair Mask x2
Karuna Hydrating Treatment Mask
Miracle Skin Trasnformer Face 2 packets .02 fl oz
Nexus 3 pack sample
Hollywood Fashion Tape
Eye Rock Designer Liner
Supergloop Sunscreen Wipe (1 packet)
Coola Mineral Sunscreen packets .10 fl oz (x1)

My Glam
Be a Bombshell Eye Liner in Onyx
Clean Skin Roll On Perfume Oil
Eclos Plant Stem Cells Anti-Aging Regenerative Cream
Eclos Plant Stem Cells Face Serum
NYX Lip Smacking Color in Saturn (swatched once with q-tip)mm


Julep:
Loose nail glitter in blue (came with the Halloween set)

Glossybox:
Biolage Exquisite Oil

LookBag
pop Crackle Nail polish in Black
York Peppermint Lip Balm
Freeman Body Wash
Betsy Johnson Parfum
Atopalm .25 fl oz
Prescriptive Lip and Eye Pencil Sharpener

Nail Polish: Just Updated

Butter London in Knackered

Color Club in Factory Girl

Essie in Very Structured, Your Hut or Mine (I like this color but I already had it and I just got this from a friend)  and Yes We Can, Pink

The Balm in Counterfeit and Petunia
Max Factor Max Effect Mini in Fantasy Fire

Finger Paints Nail Art Polish in Hue's Doodling

Spolied in My Saturn Broke Down

Sally Hanson Hard As Nails in Limestone (lime green; got for a nail art I did, on one finger once) and Xtreme Wear in Golden-1 (shimmery gold: also used once for a nail art on one nail

Milani Twinkle
 

Misc. through trades/store/etc:
Lip gloss/lipstick:
Read My Lips the Balm Lipstick in Letter to the Editor

Sephora Precious Pink lipgloss
 

Bronzer:
Wet and Wild Ultimate Mineral Bronzer in Amber Glow
Eye Makeup:
Cover Girl in Turquoise Tempest


Wishist:

I love nail polish so I am always open to that!!!

ANY of Etolie polishes from this month

Tarte Light, Camera, Action Mascara

Color Club Polishes, especially glitters and flakes

First Aid Beauty Smooth Shave Cream (in June GB)

St Tropez Gradual Tanner or any sunless tanner

Any color Bauble bar jewelery

Any "Indie" nail polishes, especially with different kinds and shapes of glitter (Cult Nails, Lynderalla, etc)

Likes:Any Self Tanning Lotion or Self- Tanning Wipes or Bronzers, Any UD Liners, Twistband Hair bands,Benefit products, lip gloss, Essie, Zoya, Julep nail polish


----------



## tevans (Nov 19, 2012)

Here's what I have for trade : ( mostly from BB and My Glam &amp; nail polish colors that looked prettier in the store than at home ) UPDATE 11-19 -Still haven't gotten my second BB ! NOVEMBER BIRCHBOX ON ITS WAY -OSCAR BLONDI TEXTURE SPRAY pending -MASQUEOLOGY MASQUE CLEANSE -MASQUEOLOGY SERUM ACTIF -MASQUEOLOGY 7 D ADVANCED SERUM SYRINGE( full size syringe ) STILA BODY SHIMMER GLOSS ( full size- pending) ATALIER COLOGME ROSE PARFUM SAMPLE pending MIRACLE SKIN TRANSFORMER VANISH pending ( Eveything above in caps is on its way ! ) MAKEUP Meet Matt(e) eyeshadow - charcoal gray Bare Minerals Moxie Dare Devil lipgloss Chella eyebrow defining gel Starlet Black eyeliner PARFUM Fresh parfum vial - Hesperides grapefruit Lady Gaga Fame black Fluid vial Annick Goutal parfum vial Diesel Loverdose parfum vial Dolce &amp; Gabbana the one parfum vial -Margania pure argan oil - lash card lash cards ( from beauty box ) - Might Leaf teas ( 3 pack) -C system hydrating shampoo (1.7oz) -shikai all natural moisturizing shower gel -stash chamomile herbal decaf tea x2 - Mrs.Meyers Clean Day liquid dish soap sample -Befine skin care packets from BB ( these might be expired but I can't find any date codes) -Rodial Dragons Blood hair sculpting gel foil pack -Seventh Generation Natural laundry detergent (good size sample) -vineyard collection Vitis Vinifera grapes antioxidant skin moisturizer -johnson &amp; Johnson natural baby skin lotion - Bliss lemon +sage body butter lotion 1.7 oz ( a lot of tubes ) FOIL AND MULTI USE SAMPLES -Ole Hendrickson truth serum collagen booster -Clinique eye cream -Too Faced Shadow Insurance eye shadow primer -Josie Maran Argan cleansing oil -Makeup forever HD Primer Stila stay all day 3 in 1 card ( beauty balm,foundation , concealer) -Perfekt skin perfection gel Radiant -PHYTOJOBA hair masque ( multi use ) -Bamboo 3 pack hair shampoo,conditioner and shine cream WISHLIST - -MOX lip balm -SPROUT lip balm -ILLMASQUE nail polish -WHISH any products -Art of SHAVING men's products TWISTBANDS in color ( my mom has discovered them and wants colors !!) - BLACK nail polish - lip balms or treatments - LOVE NAIL POLISH ( favorite brands- - COLOR CLUB ( neons), ESSIE,JULEP, ZOYA ) willing to try other brands ( just not wet n wild or NYC ) . US trades only. Don't mind sending first or with DC. I just prefer communication ( if a trade offer is out there, I appreciate an answer whether the trade is a go or not ). Thanks for checking out my list ,y'all ! Edited by tevans - Today at 3:42 pm


----------



## Laura Marie (Nov 19, 2012)

*U.S Trades only Please!*

**All items are new unless otherwise stated**

*Full Size Items*


*2 Tarte Maracuja Miracle Foundations Light-Medium(used 2 pumps) and Beige* *retail for $42*
*NARS Orgasm illuminator used 2 times, still full* 
*Murad Intensive-C Radiance Peel* *retails for $49.50, will be picky*
*Murad Skin Perfecting Primer used 2 times*

*Mirenesse Lip bomb in #2*

*2 Urban Decay Big Fatty Mascara*

*ModelCo Mascara (from BB)*


*Deluxe Samples*


*DDF Brightening Cleanser 4.5 fl oz* 
*Pequi Oil treatment (from ipsy)*


*I have lots more items I will be updating this week*


----------



## lady41 (Nov 19, 2012)

*what I have for trade*​ *Skyn iceland hydro cool firming eye gels (1 set)*​ *sephora outragerous volume mascara (new deluxe sample)*​ *Kate Spade twirl (sample vial)*​ *Mighty leaf green tea (sealed 3pk can see a green tea tropical and a *​ *chamomille citrus cant tell what the third flavor is)*​ *Nailtini nail lacquer (millonaire)*​ *color clob polosh (tweet me)*​ *color club polish (disco nap)*​ *Nume hydro punch shampoo (deluxe sample)*​ *Jane sparkle gloss (sparkle pink)*​ *Clarins multi protection spf 40 (deluxe sample)*​ *Vmv Hypoallergenics face cover x5 (sample)*​ *Lulu organics hair powder lavender and clay sage (BB packet)*​ *Meet Matt(e) eyeshadow ombres a paupieres mat? Ipsdy sample (swatched once with clean qtip for blogging purposes)*​ *Lift lab lift and moisturize daily cream (beauty sage sample x4)*​ *Sun tegrity face sunscreen and primer spf 30 (3 sample packs)*​ *small sample vial of 21 drops destress*​ *Impress press on manicure in velvet rope*​ *Blow straight to the point straightening emulsion (full sized used once)*​ *Cargo classic lip gloss with time strip technology (new full sized) color Luxor*​ *Lancome hypnose drama mascara (deluxe sample)*​ *Whish body butter in pomeganate (deluxe sample)*​ *Stila in dahlia single pan eyeshadow (swatched once)*​ *juliette has a gun sample vial in midnight oud*​ *stainiac tint in beauty queen sample *​ *sephora instant moisturizer 2 sample tubes*​  ​ *wishlist*​ *Jane Iredale*​ *Lashem from beauty army*​ *I love Lorac , tarte, nars, too faced*​ *open so just try me*​  ​


----------



## tevans (Nov 19, 2012)

Here's what I have for trade : ( mostly from BB and My Glam &amp; nail polish colors that looked prettier in the store than at home ) I ship on Mondays, Thursdays and Fridays. MAKEUP Meet Matt(e) eyeshadow - charcoal gray Bare Minerals Moxie Dare Devil lipgloss Chella eyebrow defining gel Starlet Black eyeliner Swagger eyeshadow ( looks dark gray) PARFUM Fresh parfum vial - Hesperides grapefruit Lady Gaga Fame black Fluid vial Annick Goutal parfum vial Diesel Loverdose parfum vial Dolce &amp; Gabbana the one parfum vial - lash card lash cards ( from beauty box ) - Might Leaf teas ( 3 pack) -C system hydrating shampoo (1.7oz) -shikai all natural moisturizing shower gel -stash chamomile herbal decaf tea x2 -Befine skin care packets from BB ( these might be expired but I can't find any date codes) -Rodial Dragons Blood hair sculpting gel foil pack -Seventh Generation Natural laundry detergent (good size sample) -vineyard collection Vitis Vinifera grapes antioxidant skin moisturizer -johnson &amp; Johnson natural baby skin lotion - Bliss lemon +sage body butter lotion 1.7 oz ( a lot of tubes ) FOIL AND MULTI USE SAMPLES -Clinique eye cream -Too Faced Shadow Insurance eye -Makeup forever HD Primer Stila stay all day 3 in 1 card ( beauty balm,foundation , concealer) -Perfekt skin perfection gel Radiant -PHYTOJOBA hair masque ( multi use ) -Bamboo 3 pack hair shampoo,conditioner and shine cream Global Goddess Upgrade Complexion Face Primer WISHLIST - Julep Olivia -ILLMASQUE nail polish -WHISH any products -Art of SHAVING men's products TWISTBANDS in color ( my mom has discovered them and wants colors !!) - BLACK nail polish - lip balms or treatments - LOVE NAIL POLISH ( favorite brands- - COLOR CLUB ( neons), ESSIE,JULEP, ZOYA ) willing to try other brands ( just not wet n wild or NYC ) . US trades only. Don't mind sending first or with DC. I just prefer communication ( if a trade offer is out there, I appreciate an answer whether the trade is a go or not ). Thanks for checking out my list ,y'all ! Edited by tevans - Today at 5:48 pm


----------



## lovepink (Nov 19, 2012)

*Updated 11/19/12 new items in pink below*

All items are new/unopened unused unless noted.  If you would like to see pictures please let me know. Shipping to US only.

*Birchbox*


Stila 10-in-01 HD Beauty Balm, Stay All Day Foundation and Stay All Day Concealer Sampler Card (light color)x2

*My Glam*


All Belle Red Wedding Lashes 

Chella Eyebrow Defining gel 12 fl oz 3.5ml 

Eclos Anti Aging Regenerative Cream .25 fl oz 7ml 
Nailtini in Millionaire .5 fl oz 15ml swatched on one nail 
The Balm What's Your Type Mascara in black The Body Builder 0.11 fl oz 3.5 ml


X Out: Shine Control 0.75 fl oz 20ml 

*Glossybox*


A Perfume Organic in Urban Organic (vial about half full, was received that way) 

*Skincare*


Amore Pacific Moisture Bound Refreshing Hydra-Gel 0.03 fl oz 1ml
Amore Pacific Moisture Bound Rejuvenating Serum 0.03 fl oz 1ml
Amore Pacific Moisture Bound Rejuvenating Cream 0.03 fl oz 1ml

Caudalie Premier Cru La Creme The cream 0.06fl oz 2ml
Exuviance SkinRise Bionic Tonic 0.05 fl oz  
Exuviance Restorative Complex 0.07 fl oz 

Origins Plantscription Anti Aging Serum .05 fl oz 1.5 ml 

Philosophy Take a Deep Breath 0.07 fl oz 2ml x2
*Haircare*


Clear Scalp &amp; Hair Therapy Total Care Nourishing Shampoo &amp; Conditioner 0.28 fl oz 8.3 ml each 
Fekkai Shea Butter Moisturizing Shampoo &amp; Conditioner 0.3 fl oz 9ml each

L'Oreal Ever Cream Sulfate Free Nourishing Shampoo &amp; Conditioner &amp; Deep Nourishing masque 0.34 fl oz 10ml each

Ouidad Moisture Lock Leave In Conditioner 0.27 fl oz 8ml
Phyto Botanical Hair Relaxing Balm 0.5 fl oz

*Fragrance*


Bvlgari Man Eau de Toilette 0.05 fl oz 1.5 ml squirted 1x, looks half full
Diane by Diane Von Furstenberg Perfume w/card 0.04 fl oz 1.2ml
The Body Shop White Musk Eau de Toilette .33 fl oz 10ml

*Eyes/Face*


Essence 2 in 1 Kajal pencil 10 sweet &amp; heart 0.04 oz 1.2g

i.d bare minerals face color 30806 true .02 oz .57g (recieved in a trade) 
Jack Black Pure Clean Daily Facial Cleanser with Aloe and Sage leaf  x2 (no size listed) 


*Lips*


EOS sphere in Strawberry sorbet (light pink sphere) 0.25 oz 


Fresh Sugar Rose Tinted Lip Treatment .08 oz 2.2 g 
*Nails*


Zoya Kristen 0.25 fl oz 7.5ml (recieved in a  trade) 
*Misc*


Pink and Purple satin wrislet with white "stars" 

Slatkin &amp; Co Sweet Cinnamon Pumkin Candle 1.3 oz 36g 
Also if anyone is interested in trying the Shea Terra Organics Rose Hips Black soap let me know.  I have a 4oz glass bottle with a pump and would be happy to put it in a small container for you.

*Wish List*

Zoya Kimber

Essie A Cut Above

I like eye shadows, eye liners, mascara, lip products, makeup remover and nail polish.  I am still looking for my HG mascara and I like to try new stuff!  I don't have anything particular in mind so you can always ask!

Thank you


----------



## ahkae (Nov 20, 2012)

*For Trade:*

 
All items are new unless specified. Willing to combine my items.
  *Eyes:*
-Sephora Collection Waterproof Retractable Eyeliner in 09 Glitter Black (full size / 0.11oz)
-Buxom Insider Eyeliner in Black Jasper (0.007 oz)
-Urban Decay 24/7 Waterproof Liquid Eyeliner in Perversion (full size / 0.058 oz)

-Kat Von D Tattoo Liner in Trooper (0.007 oz)
-Maybelline Illegal Length Mascara (full size / 0.22 fl oz)

*-Starlet Cosmetics eye liner in Black (full size / 1.5 g)*

*-Benefit They're Real! Mascara (0.1 oz)*

*Face:*
-Ren Glycolactic Skin Renewal Peel Mask (Sample Society)
-Stila Illuminating Liquid Foundation in 70 Watts (0.17 fl oz)
-bareMinerals Active Cell Renewal Night Serum (0.10 fl oz)
-Vichy Normaderm Triple Action Anti-Acne Hydrating Lotion (0.1 fl oz)
-Vichy Normaderm Deep Cleansing Gel (1 fl oz)

-Karuna Hydrating Treatment Mask

-Missha Perfect Cover BB Cream in No. 31/Golden beige (deluxe sample / 10 ml)

-Missha BB Boomer Brightening Moisturizer (deluxe sample / 10 ml)

-Peter Thomas Roth Max Anti-Shine Mattifying Gel (0.25 g)

*Lips:*
-Tarte Vitamin Infused Lipgloss (0.06 oz)
-Korres Lip Butter in Jasmine (full size / 0.21 oz)
-Victoria Secret Beauty Rush Lip Gloss in Strawberry Fizz (full size / 0.46 oz)
-The Body Shop Spiced Vanilla Lip Balm (full size / 0.45 oz / unsealed but brand new)

-Zoya Hot Lips in Heatwave (full size / swatched)

-L'oreal Paris Color Riche leGloss in 151 Baby Blossom (full size 0.40 fl oz / swatched)

*-bareMinerals Moxie Lip Gloss in Dare Devil (0.07 fl oz)*

*Hair:*
-ModCloth headband in green Deer
-Andre Walker hair Q-Oil (full size/3.38 oz)

*Nails:*
-Color Club in Insta-This

-Color Club in Blue Ming
-essie luxeffects in Set in Stones
-Zoya in Twila (Full size)
-Zoya in Belle (Full size)

*-Nailtini in Millionaire*

*Other:*
-Oscar de la Rente Perfume Roller (Sample Society)

  *Wishlist:*  
-ExfoliKateÂ® Intensive Exfoliating Treatment
-One Love Organics Body Serum -Benefit Benetint -Lip tints/stains -Red/Dark red lipsticks/lip liners -Tarte or Benefit products -Cetaphil or CeraVe products -Gift cards   +Looking at all offers  
Thanks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BagLady (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi everyone. 

Really looking for the jouer mini rollerball  &amp; One Love Organics Body Serum (Rose) from this month's BB.

Please take a look at my trade list is in my signature. 

Thanks


----------



## lauravee (Nov 20, 2012)

Hello - I have the Stila Illuminator in Pink (used 1x) and am looking to trade for a Bronze !


----------



## angiepang1e (Nov 20, 2012)

HI ;] All items are new --unless otherwise noted!  I can take pictures of anything upon request! (NEW! refers to new on my list!) I prefer to receive delivery confirmation and will do the same for you.  Also, I'd always prefer a multiple trade! Thanks for looking ;]

*Skincare*


NEW! TheBalm Time Balm Cranberry Invigorating Eye Cream (full size, 1.7 oz)
NEW! Burt's Bees Intense Hydration night cream (full size, 1.8 oz)
NEW! Petal Organics Firming Body Cream (sample from Oct Natural Beauty Box, 0.5 oz)

*Makeup*

*Eyes*


Victoria's Secret Very Sexy Diamond Eye Shimmer in Emerald (full size, used once - put tape on the sifter)
Victoria's Secret Very Sexy Diamond Eye Shimmer in Vivid (full size, used once - put tape on the sifter)

bareminerals liner shadow in Hallucinate (full size)

Flirt Cosmetics palette in Dance Fever includes Silver Fog &amp; Wild Night eye shadow, Blush in Crazy in Love, and small brush (full size, missing eyeshadow applicator)
Too Faced Sugar shadow in Caviar Dreams - black shimmery shadow (full size, used once so the shadow in on top of the sifter)
Pout glitter shadow in Coral Glitz (full size)
NEW! Smashbox Limitless Eye liner in Onyx (new, .03 oz)
NEW! Talika Extenseur Cils lash extender (new in box, never used) _*picky_ 
NEW! Mac eyeshadow in Aquaverta (used twice, sanitized)
NEW! Mac eyeshadow in Belle Azure (used once, sanitized) *_picky_

NEW! NYC Individual Eyes (Shadows in white, silver, grey and black, illuminator and primer (used twice, sanitized)
NEW! TheBalm's Meet Matt Batali (0.03 oz, swatched from Nov's Ipsy)
NEW! Starlet Black eyeliner pencil (full size, Nov's Ipsy)
NEW! Benefit creaseless cream shadow/liner in birthday suit (full size, used 3-4 times, sanitized)_*may be picky_

*Lips*


 BH Cosmetics Lip liner in Raspberry (swatched)

*Nails*


NEW! Sally Hansen Salon Effects in Animal Instinct (New in box)

*Other*


NEW! Too Faced Snow Bunny compact (used twice, full size) _ *picky_ 
NEW! Victoria's Secret Mosaic Luminous Bronzer (0.17 oz, used twice, sanitized)

*Perfume*


Heidi Klum Shine Perfume (0.5 oz, CEW Beauty Box)
Victoria's Secret mini fragrance in Sexy Little Things (new, .25 oz)

NEW! Juliette Has a Gun in Vengeance Extreme (glass vial)

*Hair*


NEW! Ojon instant restoration serum (about the size of a glass perfume vial)
NEW! Amika nourshing hair mask (0.67 fl oz)
NEW! Clear Scalp and Hair Therapy Total Care Shampoo and Conditioner (3 oz each)
NEW! Goody's Spin Pin in brunette (New in box)
NEW! Twistbands in light brown, light blue
NEW! Miss Jessie's Curly Butter Creme (packet, 0.46 oz)
NEW! Miss Jessie's Curly Meringue (packet, 1 oz)
NEW! Miss Jessie's Pillow Soft Curls (packet, 1 oz)

*Misc*


NEW! Loungefly Hello Kitty charm bracelet (valued $35)
NEW! Tweezerman ProCurl Eyelash curler (tried once, sanitized valued $20)
NEW! Hello Kitty trinket box and matching frame 






*Wishlist*

Josie Maran lip&amp;cheek stain

Fushion Beauty Lash Fushion XL

Talika Lipocils Expert

*SHEA TERRA* products

MyGlam July makeup bag only

*Mascaras *_new only, please!_

Julep quick dry polish drops

Julep best pedi cream ever

*Blushes! Bronzers! *

Benefit, Tarte, TheBalm

Shea Terra Bananas &amp; Baobabs shampoo

*Nars blush*!

Mor Lip Macaron

I'm easily amused so if anything on my list intrigues you, I'm sure I can find something interesting on yours ;]


----------



## BagLady (Nov 20, 2012)

Updated 11/20

Really want the jouer mini rollerball  &amp; One Love Organics Body Serum (Rose) from this month's BB.

*Makeup:*


EyeRock Designer Liner Tapes (open package but new)
Clinique quickliner in intense chocolate 

NYX Roll On Shimmer in Salmon (swatched once) _ _ 

Lorac  Eyeshadow Trio (swatched once or twice) 
Clinique Color Surge Eyeshadow Duo Daybreak &amp; matte brown 
Clinique Color Surge Eyeshadow Duo(twilight mauve/brandied plum) / Blush (Smoldering Plum) swatched once
Clinique Color Surge Eyeshadow Duo (butter pecan) / Blush (sunset glow) swatched once 
BareMinerals (Loose) Eyeshadow in Oz (used a few times) 
BareMinerals (Loose) Eyeshadow in Metallic Lavender (used once or twice) 
BareMinerals (Loose) Eyeshadow in Smoky Sequins (used once or twice) 
MAC Surf Baby Studio Careblend in Gold Go Lightly 

MAC Wonder Woman Amazon Princess Blush (swatched once) 
MAC Beauty Powder in Oh So Fair (from Venomous Villains collection but does not come in compact. Pan Only) Swatched 2 or 3 times 

Stila Liquid Luminizer in Pink Shimmer (looking for Bronze or Rose Gold Color) *Added 11/14* 
Sumita Eyeliner in Black *Added 11/17*


*Nails:*


Deborah Lippman Private Dancer 

Zoya Meg (used once)
Circus by Andrea Tightrope (swatched on 1 finger) 

*Skin:*


BareMinerals Purifying Facial Cleanser (.23oz)

pur-lisse pur-lip comfort (.5oz)
By Terry Creme de Rose Soin Nutri-Lift Reconfortant (.14oz) 
DermStore Lip Quench (.21oz) open but never used  
DermaDoctor KP Duty priming serum(.06oz)&amp;moisturizing therapy for dry skin(.1oz) (1pk ea) 

Juice Beauty Green Apple Moisturizer SPF15 .5oz (used once)
Clarisonic Gentle Hydro Cleanser 1oz 
Clinique Dramatically Different Moisturizing Lotion (1oz) 

Boscia Purifying Cleansing Gel/Oil Free Daily Hydration (1pk ea) 
Nastassja Skin Enzyme Facial Peel  (.25oz) 
Cellceuticals Extremely Gentle Cleanser (2oz) 
Dr Lewinn by Kinerase Wrinkle Repair Daily Lotion SPF30 1.7oz 
Burt's Bees Intense Hydration Night Cream 1.8oz 
Skin 79 Hot Pink BB Cream (5g/travel) *Added 11/5 *(swatched once on hand)
Skin 79 Gold BB Cream travel tube (5g/travel) *Added 11/5 *(swatched once on hand)

Ren Glycolactic Skin Renewal Peel Mask (4 foil packets) *Added 11/17*

Erno Laszlo Phormula 3-9 Repair Balm (SS sample) *Added 11/20*

Josie Maran Argan Cleansing Oil (1 foil packet) *Added 11/20*



*Perfume:*


Harvey Prince Hello (sample spray) 
Harvey Prince Ageless (sample spray) 
Bond No.9 ChinaTown (sample vial) 
Dolce &amp; Gabbana Light Blue (sample vial) 
Flora by Gucci (sample vial) 
Love Sweet Love (sample vial) 
Viva la Juicy (2 sample sprays) 
Lucy B Perfume Oil Duo (BB samples) 
Prada L'eau Ambree Eau de Parfum (sample vial) *Added 11/11* 
Prada Pour Homme Eau de Toilette (sample vial) *Added 11/11*

Atelier Cologne Rose Anonyme *Added 11/14*

Viktor &amp; Rolf Spicebomb (sample vial) *Added 11/17*

Hermes Terre d'Hermes (sample vial) *Added 11/17*


*Hair:*


Alterna UV+ Fade Proof Fluide (.25oz)

Shu UemuraEssence Absolue Oil Sample (used once or twice) 
Macadamia Oil Healing Oil Treatment (1oz) 
LuLu Organics Lavender &amp; Clary Sage Hair Powder (BB sample) *Added 11/5* 

*Misc: *


BEAUTY BLENDER *_Picky_ 
Aveeno Mineral Block SPF30 Lotion (3oz)

Nuxe Multi usage Dry Oil (.33oz)
ColorScience Pro loose mineral travel puff (.035oz) 

FAB Smooth Shave Cream (2oz)

MyGlam January Makeup Bag Only 
MyGlam February Makeup Bag Only 
MyGlam August Makeup Bag Only

Bath &amp; Body Works Sweet Pea Shower Gel (3oz) 
Target Fall Beauty Bag only (leopard print) 

*Wishlist:*


Eyeko Skinny Eyeliner (Olive)
Jouer mini rollerball (from BB)
One Love Organics Body Serum (Rose)
Mirenesse Lip Bomb in #2 (looking to trade my #4)
Chantecaille Gloss (Mini sample from BB)
Bioderma
ModelCo Fibre Lash

OCC Lip Tars

Peter Thomas Roth Skincare
Lancome Visionnaire
Fresh products
Karuna Hydrating Mask

Wen Products

Orly Galaxy Girl
OPI Red

Ralph Lauren Romance (sample or mini)
Givenchy Very Irresistable (sample or mini)
Stella Mccartney Stella (sample or mini)
Marchesa Parfum D-Extase (sample or mini)

Inglot eyeshadows
Victoria's Secret So Sexy Hair products
ELF lip lock
Oscar Blandi Volumizing Shampoo (from SS) 

I'm open to other things so try me.


----------



## Jwls750 (Nov 20, 2012)

Here's my trade list, it's small but it'll grow bigger overtime I'm sure!

*GlossyBox:*

1.) Wella Professional Enrich Moisturizing Treatment for Normal/Fine hair(.84 fl oz)

2.) Kinerase Restructure Firming Cream(.24 oz)

3.) A Perfume Organic perfume in Urban Organic(idk the size, but it came to me only a little over 1/3 full /

4.) FAB Smooth Shave Cream(2.0 fl oz)

5.) Beauty Addicts Mascara in black(full size)

6.) Shea Terra Whipped Shea Butter in White Chocolate (1 oz. swatched only once)

7.) Alessandro Int'l Pedix Heel Rescue Balm

8.) Figs&amp;Rouge Lip, Face &amp; Body Balm

9.) Sebastian Shampoo

10.) Sebastian Conditioner

*MyGlam:*

1.) Eclos Cellular Activator Facial Serum(0.5 fl oz)

2.) Demeter Roll on Perfume in Dragon Fruit(.29 fl oz)

3.) Mirabella Eyeshadow in Semiformal(unopened, not sure of the size, can send a pic if requested!)

4.) Jane. Sparkle Gloss in Sparkle Pink(full size I think, .2 fl. oz)

5.) Eclos Plant Stem Cells anti-aging Moisture Therapy(.25 fl oz.)

6.) Martini Nail Lacquer in Millionaire

7.) bareMinerals Moxie Lipgloss in Daredevil(I swatched it, but then disinfected it)

8.) Studio Gear Complete Color lipstick in Teaberry

*Birchbox:*

1.) Oscar de la Renta live in love(.03 fl oz.)

2.) BB Earbuds-pink and blue

3.) Blinc Mascara in Black (.141 oz-NOT full size, but almost)

4.) Minteas in matcha chai(.81 oz)

5.) Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy la Fleur(.05 fl oz)

6.) Kate Spade Twirl perfume(.05 fl oz)

7.) Color Club nail polish in Insta-This(.25 fl oz)

8.) Naked Princess naked shine lip gloss in Barely Coco(.008 oz)

9.) Archipelago Pomegranate Soap triple milled (1.8 oz)

10.) La Fresh Waterproof Makeup Remover (2 wipes)

11.) ModelCo Fibre Lashxtend Lengthening Mascara

12.) Mox Botanicals Pomegranate &amp; Fig Lip Butter (.1 oz)

13.) Oscar Blandi Pronto Texture &amp; Volume Spray ( 1 oz)

14.) John Varvatos Artisan perfume (.05 fl. oz.)

*Misc.:*

1.)  Dr. Jart+ BB Cream SPF25/PA++ (.06oz)

2.) Korres Long Wearing Eye Shadow #28 Golden Brown(Full Size I believe, I can get you pictures)

3.) Freeman Facial Peel-Off Cucumber mask(.5 fl oz.)

4.) Mizani Renew Strength Fortifying Shampoo(.34 fl. oz.)

5.) X Out Shine Control oil-free formula (.75 fl. oz)

6.) Couture Colour Pequi Oil Treatment (.5 fl oz)

7.) mark. Super Flip color kit(3 lip colors, 6 lip glosses, and 9 eyeshadows)(pictures available upon request)

8.) mark. Good Glowing(blush) in Cameo Glo

9.) mark. On the Dot eyeshadow palette

10.) mark. Touch &amp; Glow all over face palette(pics available)

11.) mark. GlossBlossom ripening lip tint(.34 fl. oz)

12.) mark. Glow Baby Glow in m. powerment Peach

13.) mark. Glow Baby Glow in m. powerment Gold

14.) mark. Lots of Lacquer super color lip gloss in Wild Extravagance( .105 oz)(I have 2 of these)

15.) mark. Get in Line waterproof eyeliner in Cocoa Coquette (.123 fl oz.) (I have 2 of these)

*Wish List:*

I don't necessarily have a wish list, just let me know what you want and send me your trade list and we can make it work!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I can send pics of anything, just ask  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sleepykat (Nov 21, 2012)

Updated below


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 21, 2012)

Looking thru these pages is so overwhelming.. I will put together a complete trade list within the next couple of days but here is a quick little list of the couple things I am looking for

I have 3 unopened Benefit mascara's from Ipsy

2 Nailtinni polishes in Millionare

2 Meet Matt deluxe sample shadows

3 Starlet eyeliners (2 in chocolate. 1 black)

dermalogica daily micro exfoliant

 What I am looking for is

Model Co Fiber LashXtend Mascara from BB this month

Mirenesse Lip Bomb #4 the bright pink

Just jotted this down real quick, even though it's incomplete, to see if I could find the 2 products that I am looking for : )


----------



## grayc (Nov 21, 2012)

Ship to US only , All are unused/unopened unless noted

*My Trade List*

1fl StriVectin-SD

.25fl eclos Regenerative Cream

.23fl ddf wrinkle resist plus pore minimizer

1fl Clinique Dramaticlly different lotion

1fl DHC Deep Cleaning Oil

.24 fl Clinique repairwear laser focus

foil packet HD High Definiton Primer

Twirl Sample

Chantecaille - Charm - Lip Gloss Sample (from Goop Box)

What's Your Type Black Mascara (IPSY October)

Full Size Mirenesse Lip Bomb  #9 (light pink from IPSY October)

.5fl Clinique Even Better

1.7fl Clinique Take the Day off Makeup remover

Full Size Be A Bombshell Liquid Black Linner (IPSY October)

Atlier Rose (BB November)

Juice Beauty Nutrient Moisturizer (citrus lane)

Miracle Skin Transformer (BB November)

2oz Skin an Apothecary - Soy Body Wip / Poppy (_opened but did not use) _

Coastal Scents eyeshadow quad #4 _(used light pink 1 time)_

elf liquid lipstick - Raspberry - Full Size

Nick Chavez Volume Shampoo (Dec BB)

Juice Beauty CC Warm Glow (Dec BB)

Burts Bees Replinishing LIp Balm - Pomegranate (full size)

*Wish List *

Really open to anything; love organic, body butters, nail polish, lip balms, and more natural products.  Looking for the one love body serum.


----------



## Jwls750 (Nov 21, 2012)

Here's my trade list, it's small but it'll grow bigger overtime I'm sure!

*GlossyBox:*

1.) Wella Professional Enrich Moisturizing Treatment for Normal/Fine hair(.84 fl oz)

2.) Kinerase Restructure Firming Cream(.24 oz)

3.) A Perfume Organic perfume in Urban Organic(idk the size, but it came to me only a little over 1/3 full /

4.) FAB Smooth Shave Cream(2.0 fl oz)

5.) Beauty Addicts Mascara in black(full size)

6.) Shea Terra Whipped Shea Butter in White Chocolate (1 oz. swatched only once)

7.) Alessandro Int'l Pedix Heel Rescue Balm

8.) Figs&amp;Rouge Lip, Face &amp; Body Balm

9.) Sebastian Shampoo

10.) Sebastian Conditioner

*MyGlam:*

1.) Eclos Cellular Activator Facial Serum(0.5 fl oz)

2.) Demeter Roll on Perfume in Dragon Fruit(.29 fl oz)

3.) Mirabella Eyeshadow in Semiformal(unopened, not sure of the size, can send a pic if requested!)

4.) Jane. Sparkle Gloss in Sparkle Pink(full size I think, .2 fl. oz)

5.) Eclos Plant Stem Cells anti-aging Moisture Therapy(.25 fl oz.)

6.) Martini Nail Lacquer in Millionaire

7.) bareMinerals Moxie Lipgloss in Daredevil(I swatched it, but then disinfected it)

8.) Studio Gear Complete Color lipstick in Teaberry

*Birchbox:*

1.) Oscar de la Renta live in love(.03 fl oz.)

2.) BB Earbuds-pink and blue

3.) Blinc Mascara in Black (.141 oz-NOT full size, but almost)

4.) Minteas in matcha chai(.81 oz)

5.) Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy la Fleur(.05 fl oz)

6.) Kate Spade Twirl perfume(.05 fl oz)

7.) Color Club nail polish in Insta-This(.25 fl oz)

8.) Naked Princess naked shine lip gloss in Barely Coco(.008 oz)

9.) Archipelago Pomegranate Soap triple milled (1.8 oz)

10.) La Fresh Waterproof Makeup Remover (2 wipes)

11.) ModelCo Fibre Lashxtend Lengthening Mascara

12.) Mox Botanicals Pomegranate &amp; Fig Lip Butter (.1 oz)

13.) Oscar Blandi Pronto Texture &amp; Volume Spray ( 1 oz)

14.) John Varvatos Artisan perfume (.05 fl. oz.)

*Misc.:*

1.)  Dr. Jart+ BB Cream SPF25/PA++ (.06oz)

2.) Korres Long Wearing Eye Shadow #28 Golden Brown(Full Size I believe, I can get you pictures)

3.) Freeman Facial Peel-Off Cucumber mask(.5 fl oz.)

4.) Mizani Renew Strength Fortifying Shampoo(.34 fl. oz.)

5.) X Out Shine Control oil-free formula (.75 fl. oz)

6.) Essie in Smooth Sailing(full sized, swatched once)

7.) Couture Colour Pequi Oil Treatment (.5 fl oz)

8.) mark. Super Flip color kit(3 lip colors, 6 lip glosses, and 9 eyeshadows)(pictures available upon request)

9.) mark. Good Glowing(blush) in Cameo Glo

10.) mark. On the Dot eyeshadow palette

11.) mark. Touch &amp; Glow all over face palette(pics available)

12.) mark. GlossBlossom ripening lip tint(.34 fl. oz)

13.) mark. Glow Baby Glow in m. powerment Peach

14.) mark. Glow Baby Glow in m. powerment Gold

15.) mark. Lots of Lacquer super color lip gloss in Wild Extravagance( .105 oz)(I have 2 of these)

16.) mark. Get in Line waterproof eyeliner in Cocoa Coquette (.123 fl oz.) (I have 2 of these)

*Wish List:*

I don't necessarily have a wish list, just let me know what you want and send me your trade list and we can make it work!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I can send pics of anything, just ask  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MeanWife (Nov 21, 2012)

*New list later in thread*


----------



## TennisP (Nov 22, 2012)

I have a new Gorjana wrap bracelet from the "November Popsugar Must Have" box... I would have kept it but it does not fit around my wrist after 3 times (if you are crafty you could buy something to make it attach) or perhaps someone has smaller wrists than me. 

It is valued around $50 or so on eBay and the main Gorjana jewelry site.

Let me know if you're interested and what you're willing to trade or even if just buying it with cash is okay here (I'm not sure the rules if it's trades only???)

Thanks!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 22, 2012)

*Updated 11/29/12*
 
*Deluxe and Full Size *
 
REN- mayblossom t zone control cleansing gel (deluxe sample)
        t zone balancing day fluid (deluxe sample)
 
Philosophy- purity made simple 3 ounces
 
TheBalm- eyeshadow Meet Matt(e) in Matt Battali (x2)  deluxe sample from ipsy
 
Benefit- They're Real (x2) deluxe sample from ipsy (picky but would trade for something off my wishlist)
 
Bare Minerals-  Marvelous Moxie Lipgloss in Dare Devil (deluxe sample from Ipsy)
 
Hydroxatone-  Instant Effect 90 second wrinkle reducer on the go singles (15 packets )
 
X out Shine Control 0.75 
 
Eclos-  Face Serum 0.5
           Regenerative Cream 0.25
 
Mario Badescu- Enzyme Cleansing Gel (deluxe sample)
 
Starlet Cosmetics-  eyeliner pencil in (1) black and (2) chocolate (full size) 
 
 
*Nail Polish*
 
Nailtinni-  in Millionaire (full size) new
 
Circus by Andrea's Choice- Tightrope (full size) new
 
Essie-  power clutch (full size) swatched once
 
Julep- Melissa (used x1 manicure) full size
 
Julep- Brandt (can't remember if I swatched this or used it for one manicure) full size
 
Color Club-  Muse-ical (I have 2 of these both mini sizes)
 
 
 
*Foil Packets*   MyChelle- Capillary Calming Serum .017   Crystal Essence- Mineral Deodorant Towelette in Lavender White Tea (x3)   Smashbox- Photo Finish Primer 0.053   L'Occitane- shampoo repair (x2) .20                  shampoo soothing     .27   Juice Beauty-  age defy green apple cleanser 0.07                      age defy green apple serum 0.07                      age defy green apple moisturizer 0.07                                           blemish clearing cleanser 0.07                      blemish clearing serum 0.07                      blemish clearing moisturizer 0.07   EmerginC-  earth hydrating phytelene cream 0.10                    kombucha cleanser 0.10   Naturopathica-  aloe cleansing gel 0.10   Miss Jessies-  curly meringue 1 ounce    Malin+Goetz-  vitamin e moisturizer (x2) 0.04                     grapefruit cleanser (x2) 0.04   Vichy-  lift active serum 0.05   Exuviance- perfect 10 serum 0.07                 essential 6 serum 0.07   *Wishlist*   Strivectin   Blush   BB Creams- would like to try Dr. Jart, Skin79, Missha, Boscia, pretty open to brands on this one   Eyelash growth serum   Dry shampoo   Model Co Fiber LashXtend    Beauty Blender   I love facial masks and exfoliaters   Black soap   Living Proof   Liqwid   Perfekt products    Mirabella lip bombs (I have the bright red one but would love all the colors)   Perfume samples


----------



## Cathie (Nov 22, 2012)

Traded...thank you for all the responses everyone.


----------



## Marshmelly (Nov 22, 2012)

last updated: 11/22/12​ 
Here are the current samples or full size products that I have up for trade/sale. Will ship to US only. Message me if you are interested in anything!

 ​ 
*BIRCHBOX*


*Masqueology* 7D Moisture Cream (foil packet)

*Masqueology* Masque Cleanse (foil packet)

*Joanna Vargas* Daily Serum

*AHAVA* Purifying Mud Mask


*Comodynes* Self-Tanning Towelettes (2)

*Incoco *Nail Polish Applique in Zebra

*Kahina* Giving Beauty Facial Lotion (packet)

*Liv Grn* Eau De Parfum (vial)

*Nexxus*Â® Pro-Mend Split End Treatment Daily Shampoo, Conditioner, and Leave-In Treatment (trio of packets)

*NUXE* Huile Prodigieuse Multi-Usage Dry Shimmer Oil (.33 fl oz bottle)

*pixi* Lid Last shadow pen in "Graphite Glint"

*Stila* Sparkle Waterproof Eyeliner


*Taylor Swift* Wonderstruck Eau De Parfum (vial)

*WEI*â„¢ to Go Sleep Over Kit: Real Clean and Ideal Skin (in Medium)


*MYGLAM*


*Freeman *Facial Enzyme Mask in Pineapple (packet)

*NYX *Roll On Shimmer in "Taupe" (swatched once)


*Premier *Biox Anti-Aging Complex Intensive Treatment Cream (packet)


*OTHER SAMPLES*


*AHAVA *Time To Hydrate Essential Day Moisturizer (packet)

*Aveeno *Smart Essentials Daily Detoxifying Scrub (1 fl oz tube)

*de-luxe *Rosemary Mint Shampoo &amp; Conditioner (packets)

*Garnier Fructis* Color Shield Shampoo and Conditioner (packets)

*mark.* matte chance Mattifying Lotion (packet)

*NUXE *Aroma-Perfection Purifying Cleansing Gel (packet)

*Smashbox *Photo Finish Targeted Pore &amp; Line Primer (packet)

*Supersmile *Quikee Whitening Breath Freshening On-the-Go (packet)


*FULL SIZE* (for sale or trade)


*Jergens* Natural Glow &amp; Protect

*Kiss* Nail Dress Stickers in "Cocktail" 

*Tantowel* Look Good Naked Self-Tan Towelette (5 pk)

*Maybelline* Great Lash Lots of Lashes Mascara

*L'Oreal Paris* Double Extend Eye Illuminator Mascara in Black Quartz

*John Frieda* Sheer Blonde Go Blonder Controlled Lightening Spray

*Clean &amp; Clear* Morning Burst Skin Brightening Facial Cleanser

*Revlon *Scented Nail Enamel in "Not So Blueberry" (used once)



*WISHLIST*


Fresh Sugar Lip Treatments
Twistband hair tyes
Benefit products
Perfume samples with a spray top
hand creams
lip balms

alcohol-free face masks (samples or full size)
nail polishes (nothing crazy though. something I could wear to work...no glitter)
...and who knows what else? Send me your trade list if you're interested in anything I have!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 22, 2012)

Just updated my list!  

*Birchbox*:


November 2012 Box 3 in its entirety (yes, including the ChocoPod, although this box is missing the tissue paper and cards.  stila shade:  bronze shimmer) (and I am not currently interested in splitting this box up.  It's all or nothing on this one right now) 
stila all-over liquid luminizer in pink shimmer
Oscar Blandi Texture &amp; Volume Spray


Osmotics Blue Copper 5 Firming Elasticity Repair (15 ml) 
Comodynes Hydra Tanning Face Moisturizing Summer Glow (3 ml) x2

Comodynes Self-Tanning Natural &amp; Uniform Color towelette x2


stila in the light eye shadow palette card 
Alterna Bamboo Color Care UV+ Fade-Proof Fluide

Color Club in Blue-Ming 


stila lip glaze in camera 
stila lip glaze in lights

stila one-step bronzer

Algenist Firming &amp; Lifting Cream (15 ml) 


stila one step bronzer (1 fl oz) 

Sedu Anti-Frizz Polishing Treatment with Pure Argan Oil 

*POPSUGAR Must Have:*


OPI nail polish in I Think in Pink  

*Sample Society (note:  this is the entire July box):*


Sisley Hydra-Global Intense Anti-Aging (0.14 oz) 
vbeaute Eye Never (1 ml)

jouer luminizing moisture tint in golden (5 ml)

Borghese body creme (1 oz)

Vincent Longo duo lip pencil (Roseberry and Spring Rose)


*Glossybox*:


Zoya nail polish in Meg (full-sized) 
Sebastian Color Ignite Multi Tone shampoo (1.7 fl oz, opened to sniff)
Sebastian Color Ignite Multi Tone conditioner (1.65 oz)

Heartland Fragrances exfoliating loofah soap in peppermint
ModelCo Lip Duo lipstick (in Dusk) and lip gloss (in Striptease) (opened to see color of lipstick, not swatched, not used)


*Loose Button/Luxe Box*


essie nail polish in Recessionista

*Perfume samples*:


Viva la Juicy La Fleur (with spray top) x5 
Oscar de la Renta Live in Love (standard perfume sample) x2
Atelier Colognue Rose Anonyme cologne absolue (standard fragrance sample, opened to sniff but not used)

Love perfume samples but hate that they're usually not in sprayers?  I have the solution!  A whole bunch of 1.5 ml atomizers.  Just pour your sample in, snap the sprayer on top (I usually cushion the top and bottom with a washcloth because they require a bit of force to close, but a little too much force will shatter it.  After you feel two gentle pops, it's ready to use.  The first pop means it's seated, for lack of a better word, and the second means it's sealed), and there you go.  They're non-refillable, but if you just want to use the perfume sample up without having to mess with the vial every time, they're perfect.  


*Miscellaneous*:


Truth Art Beauty custom-blended bath salts (Dead Sea salt, organic oatmeal, organic ylang ylang and lavender essential oils) 
Pacifica body butter in Mediterranean Fig (2-oz jar) x2

Aveeno Living Color color-preserving shampoo and conditioner (0.3 fl oz packets)

Garnier Fructis Color Shield shampoo &amp; conditioner (0.34 fl oz packets)

Tresemme Split Remedy shampoo &amp; conditioner (1 fl oz bottles)


*Wishlist*:


Jouer Fragrance Cornucopia (the rollerball perfume from the Nov 2012 Birchbox)
Kiehl's Creme de Corps
dry shampoo/hair powder (not really picky about the brand; just trying to decide whether I like it as a concept)
Joya Ames Soeurs Parfum - A Scent of Soulmates

Nail polish strips 
Coastal Scents MyGlam eyeshadow quad #8

Lucy B Cosmetic Perfume Oil Duo

NUXE Fondant Body Scrub

Whish Three Wishes Body Butter
WEIâ„¢ Golden Root Purifying Mud Mask

SHU UEMURA Art of Hair Moisture Velvet Nourishing Treatment

SHU UEMURA Art of Hair Moisture Velvet Nourishing Shampoo

SHU UEMURA Art of Hair Full Shimmer Illuminating Treatment

SHU UEMURA Art of Hair Full Shimmer Illuminating Shampoo

Oscar Blandi Jasmine Shampoo

Oscar Blandi Jasmine Conditioner

Leonor Greyl Shampooing Moelle de Bambou

Leonor Greyl Masque Fleurs de Jasmin


I Coloniali Tibetan Shower Cream with Rhubarb  

Caudalie hand and nail cream 
Eyeshadow pencils (not liners) in purples, blues, greens


*Desperately-wanted nail polish that I fully acknowledge will be even harder to get ahold of than Max Factor Fantasy Fire or Floam (both of which I managed to get my hands on, so dreams *do* come true!), but you never know whether you can get something until you try:*


OPI Black Spotted (apparently only available in Sephora in a few European countries, and I would be more than happy to trade multiple items for this one)


----------



## lovepink (Nov 23, 2012)

*Updated 11/22/12 new items in pink below*

All items are new/unopened unused unless noted.  If you would like to see pictures please let me know. Shipping to US only.

*Birchbox*


Stila 10-in-01 HD Beauty Balm, Stay All Day Foundation and Stay All Day Concealer Sampler Card (light color)x2

*My Glam*


All Belle Red Wedding Lashes 

Chella Eyebrow Defining gel 12 fl oz 3.5ml

Eclos Anti Aging Regenerative Cream .25 fl oz 7ml 
Nailtini in Millionaire .5 fl oz 15ml swatched on one nail
The Balm What's Your Type Mascara in black The Body Builder 0.11 fl oz 3.5 ml

X Out: Shine Control 0.75 fl oz 20ml 

*Glossybox*


A Perfume Organic in Urban Organic (vial about half full, was received that way) 

*Skincare*


Amore Pacific Moisture Bound Refreshing Hydra-Gel 0.03 fl oz 1ml
Amore Pacific Moisture Bound Rejuvenating Serum 0.03 fl oz 1ml
Amore Pacific Moisture Bound Rejuvenating Cream 0.03 fl oz 1ml

Caudalie Premier Cru La Creme The cream 0.06fl oz 2ml
Exuviance SkinRise Bionic Tonic 0.05 fl oz  
Exuviance Restorative Complex 0.07 fl oz 

Origins Plantscription Anti Aging Serum .05 fl oz 1.5 ml 

Philosophy Take a Deep Breath 0.07 fl oz 2ml x2
*Haircare*


Clear Scalp &amp; Hair Therapy Total Care Nourishing Shampoo &amp; Conditioner 0.28 fl oz 8.3 ml each
Fekkai Shea Butter Moisturizing Shampoo &amp; Conditioner 0.3 fl oz 9ml each
L'Oreal Ever Cream Sulfate Free Nourishing Shampoo &amp; Conditioner &amp; Deep Nourishing masque 0.34 fl oz 10ml each
Ouidad Moisture Lock Leave In Conditioner 0.27 fl oz 8ml
Phyto Botanical Hair Relaxing Balm 0.5 fl oz

*Fragrance*


Bvlgari Man Eau de Toilette 0.05 fl oz 1.5 ml squirted 1x, looks half full
Diane by Diane Von Furstenberg Perfume w/card 0.04 fl oz 1.2ml
The Body Shop White Musk Eau de Toilette .33 fl oz 10ml

*Eyes/Face*


Essence 2 in 1 Kajal pencil 10 sweet &amp; heart 0.04 oz 1.2g

i.d bare minerals face color 30806 true .02 oz .57g (recieved in a trade)
Jack Black Pure Clean Daily Facial Cleanser with Aloe and Sage leaf  x2 (no size listed) 


*Lips*


EOS sphere in Strawberry sorbet (light pink sphere) 0.25 oz


Fresh Sugar Rose Tinted Lip Treatment .08 oz 2.2 g
*Nails*


Zoya Kristen 0.25 fl oz 7.5ml (recieved in a  trade)
*Misc*


Pink and Purple satin wrislet with white "stars" 

Slatkin &amp; Co Sweet Cinnamon Pumkin Candle 1.3 oz 36g
Also if anyone is interested in trying the Shea Terra Organics Rose Hips Black soap let me know.  I have a 4oz glass bottle with a pump and would be happy to put it in a small container for you.

*Wish List*

Zoya Kimber

Essie A Cut Above

I like eye shadows, eye liners, mascara, lip products, makeup remover and nail polish.  I am still looking for my HG mascara and I like to try new stuff!  I don't have anything particular in mind so you can always ask!

Thank you


----------



## sleepykat (Nov 23, 2012)

Updated on next page, or click the link: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125294/sleepykats-trades


----------



## cosmia (Nov 24, 2012)

birchbox:

full size pixi lip &amp; line (pale petal) - swatched once

full size modelco fibre lashxtend  lengthening mascara

birchbox man:

john allan's cool face

peter thomas roth mega-rich conditioner

target beauty bag:

pixi flawless beauty primer

jergens daily moisure lotion

lâ€™oreal ever creme shampoo and conditioner

fekkai glossing shampoo and conditioner

clear scalp &amp; hair therapy shampoo and conditioner

sephora:

alterna bamboo smooth kendi oil dry mist *deluxe size sample

st. tropez one night only instant glow body lotion *deluxe size sample

*** i ship with usps tracking and always try to include extras. message me if you're interested in trading and i'll checkout your list.


----------



## BagLady (Nov 25, 2012)

Updated 11/25

Really want the jouer mini rollerball  &amp; One Love Organics Body Serum (Rose) from this month's BB.

*Makeup:*


Clinique quickliner in intense chocolate 

NYX Roll On Shimmer in Salmon (swatched once) _ _ 

Lorac  Eyeshadow Trio (swatched once or twice) 
Clinique Color Surge Eyeshadow Duo Daybreak &amp; matte brown 
Clinique Color Surge Eyeshadow Duo(twilight mauve/brandied plum) / Blush (Smoldering Plum) swatched once 
Clinique Color Surge Eyeshadow Duo (butter pecan) / Blush (sunset glow) swatched once 
BareMinerals (Loose) Eyeshadow in Oz (used a few times) 
BareMinerals (Loose) Eyeshadow in Metallic Lavender (used once or twice) 
BareMinerals (Loose) Eyeshadow in Smoky Sequins (used once or twice) 
MAC Surf Baby Studio Careblend in Gold Go Lightly 

MAC Wonder Woman Amazon Princess Blush (swatched once)* * 
MAC Beauty Powder in Oh So Fair (from Venomous Villains collection but does not come in compact. Pan Only) Swatched 2 or 3 times

Stila Liquid Luminizer in Pink Shimmer (looking for Bronze or Rose Gold Color) 
*Sumita Eyeliner in Black * 
*Tarte Lights Camera lashes Mascara (sample)*

*Kryolan for glossybox Blusher in glossy Rosewood *


*Nails:*


Deborah Lippman Private Dancer _***Picky_ 

Zoya Meg (used once)
Circus by Andrea Tightrope (swatched on 1 finger) 
*Incoco Nail Polish Strips in Sinderella (packet of 16)* 

*Skin:*


BareMinerals Purifying Facial Cleanser (.23oz)

pur-lisse pur-lip comfort (.5oz) pending 
By Terry Creme de Rose Soin Nutri-Lift Reconfortant (.14oz) 
DermStore Lip Quench (.21oz) open but never used pending

DermaDoctor KP Duty priming serum(.06oz)&amp;moisturizing therapy for dry skin(.1oz) (1pk ea) 

Juice Beauty Green Apple Moisturizer SPF15 .5oz (used once)
Clarisonic Gentle Hydro Cleanser 1oz 
Clinique Dramatically Different Moisturizing Lotion (1oz) 

Boscia Purifying Cleansing Gel/Oil Free Daily Hydration (1pk ea) 
Nastassja Skin Enzyme Facial Peel  (.25oz) 

Dr Lewinn by Kinerase Wrinkle Repair Daily Lotion SPF30 1.7oz
Burt's Bees Intense Hydration Night Cream 1.8oz 
Skin 79 Hot Pink BB Cream (5g/travel)* *(swatched once on hand)
Skin 79 Gold BB Cream travel tube (5g/travel)* *(swatched once on hand)

*Ren Glycolactic Skin Renewal Peel Mask (4 foil packets) *

*Erno Laszlo Phormula 3-9 Repair Balm (SS sample) *

*Josie Maran Argan Cleansing Oil (1 foil packet) *



*Perfume:*


Harvey Prince Hello (sample spray) 
Harvey Prince Ageless (sample spray) 
Bond No.9 ChinaTown (sample vial) pending 
Dolce &amp; Gabbana Light Blue (sample vial) 
Flora by Gucci (sample vial) 
Love Sweet Love (sample vial) 
Viva la Juicy (2 sample sprays) 
Lucy B Perfume Oil Duo (BB samples) 
Prada L'eau Ambree Eau de Parfum (sample vial) 
Prada Pour Homme Eau de Toilette (2 sample vials) 
Atelier Cologne Rose Anonyme 
*Viktor &amp; Rolf Spicebomb (sample vial) *

*Hermes Terre d'Hermes (sample vial) *

*Kate Walsh Billionaire Boyfriend (spray sample) *

*Thierry Mugler Alien (spray sample)*


*Hair:*


Alterna UV+ Fade Proof Fluide (.25oz)

Shu UemuraEssence Absolue Oil Sample (used once or twice) 
Macadamia Oil Healing Oil Treatment (1oz) 
LuLu Organics Lavender &amp; Clary Sage Hair Powder (BB sample) 
*Alterna Kendi Dry Oil Mist (from SS) *Sprayed once

*Misc: *


*BEAUTY BLENDER * 
Aveeno Mineral Block SPF30 Lotion (3oz)

Nuxe Multi usage Dry Oil (.33oz)
ColorScience Pro loose mineral travel puff (.035oz) 

FAB Smooth Shave Cream (2oz)

MyGlam January Makeup Bag Only 
MyGlam February Makeup Bag Only 
MyGlam August Makeup Bag Only

Bath &amp; Body Works Sweet Pea Shower Gel (3oz) 
Target Fall Beauty Bag only (leopard print) 
*BB Give Box* 

*Tanning:*


*Comodynes Self-Tanning Intensive &amp; Uniform Color (2packs)* 
*Jane Iredale Tantasia*

*St Tropez Gradual Tan Everday Body Moisturizer (2.5oz) Tried once*



*Wishlist:*


Eyeko Skinny Eyeliner (Olive)
Jouer mini rollerball (from BB)
One Love Organics Body Serum (Rose)
Mirenesse Lip Bomb in #2 (looking to trade my #4)
Chantecaille Gloss (Mini sample from BB)
Bioderma

OCC Lip Tars

Peter Thomas Roth Skincare
Lancome Visionnaire
Fresh products
Karuna Hydrating Mask

Wen Products

OPI Red

Givenchy Very Irresistable (sample or mini)
Stella Mccartney Stella (sample or mini)
Marchesa Parfum D-Extase (sample or mini)

Inglot eyeshadows
Victoria's Secret So Sexy Hair products
ELF lip lock
Oscar Blandi Volumizing Shampoo (from SS) 

I'm open to other things so try me.


----------



## lauravee (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi, 

Really want Essie's Good as Gold,  Penny Talk and the OLO serum in Lavender, Chamomile, or Neroli ! 

*Birchbox:*


Marie Veronique Body Oil 
Hollywood Fashion Tape Sample Pack

Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy La Fleur 
Atelier Cologne - Orange Sanguine (used one drop) 
Birchbox Man John Varvatos Sample

Glow and Go Travel Puff (Kissed by the Sun - Golden Bronze Self-Tanner) 

Kerastase Elixir Ultime Sample Size (used 2x) 
Supergoop City Sunscreen Serum 30+ - one packet 
*MyGlam:*


*Starlet Cosmetics Eyeliner Black (Brand New) *NEW** 
*theBalm Matt Batali Eyeshadow (Swatched) *NEW* *

*Nailtini Millionaire Polish (Swatched) *NEW* *

Demeter Roll On Perfume - Clean Skin 
Pequi Hair Oil (used about 5-8 drops)
Carol's Daughter Monoi Repairing Split End Sealer (pumped once) 
September Makeup Bag (black wristlet with gold zipper) 
Andrea's Choice Circus Nailpolish in Tightrope


*Other:*


Hard Candy Sheer Envy Primer Ultra Light Formula - used a few times, about 85% or more left 
Sante Mascara Endless Lashes in Black - used 1x (sanitized with rubbing alcohol)
*Polish Trade List: *


Zoya Yara - 2x

Zoya - Jules (80% full) 

China Glaze Fast Track (80%) 
Essie - Da Bush
Essie - Mint Candy Apple

Essie - Fair Game (mini)
Essie - Stylenomics (mini)
Essie - Licorice (1x) 

OPI Silver Shatter (80%)
OPI Crown Me Already (used 2x) 

Color Club - Happy Hunter 

Color Club - Wine Cooler 

Sally Hansen Salon Effects Aflorable (full box) 
Sally Hansen Salon Effects (1 sealed packet/1/2 box, looking to trade with others who can use one packet for a full mani): Kitty Kitty, Collide-o-scope, Vine and Dine, Sweet Tart-An, Aflorable

*WIshlist: *


DDF Wrinkle Resist Pore Minimizer 

boscia Makeup-Breakup Cleansing Oil 

Revlon Just Bitten Kissable Lip Stain - Precious or Charm 

*Polish Wishlist: *


OLO Serum (Neroli, Lavender, or Chamomile) 
OPI - Number One Nemesis 
Essie - Lilacism, Good as Gold, Penny Talk
Color Club - Try me on Holos!
Sally Hansen Salon Effects / OPI Nail Apps - Try me! 

Will gladly send photos of anything on this list.


----------



## mks8372 (Nov 25, 2012)

I'm working on downsizing so I will be generous with my trades....I'm drowning over here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I use paypal shipping so I will always provide delivery confirmation.

(All items are new and unused unless noted)

Skin Care Samples

Benefit So Radiant facial wash/facial polish (packet of each from Birchbox)

Bare Minerals Purely Nourishing Moisturizer .17 fl.ozPending.

Burt's Bees Radiance Day Lotion  .10ozPending

Neutrogena Ultra Sheer Dry Touch Sunblock 1.0 fl.oz. 

Aveeno Natural Protection SPF 30 (full size from Allure Beauty Box)

Lancome Genifique Youth Activating Concentrate (sample packets x3)

X Out shine control gel (Ipsy) .75 fl.oz.tube

Chanel Ultra Correction Lift Serum .17 fl.oz.

Eclos Cellular Activator Serum .5 fl oz (Ipsy)

Eclos Regenerative Cream .25 fl oz (Ipsy)

Eye Shadow

Wet n Wild Palette-Blue had me at hello (full size)

Eye Liner

MUFE Aqua Eyes Crayon-Black (this is a mini from a best of kit)

Starlet Cosmetics-Chocolate (Ipsy)

Marbella Liquid Eye Liner-Black (full size from Ipsy)

Nailpolish

Color Club-Status Uptade(sic) (mini from Birchbox)

Revlon nail enamel-Black with Envy

Revlon-Sparkle Aplenty (black with round silver glitter)

Sula Paint and Peel-Royale (Dark Blue)

Andrea's Choice-Spectacle-Orange (myglam/ipsy)

Essie-GeraniumPending

Essie-Trophy Wife

Face

Physician's Formula Happy Booster Blush-Warm(full size)

Physician's Formula Youth Wear Foundation w/brush-light(full size)

ELF Corrective Concealor Palette

ELF Golden Bronzer

ELF Complexion Perfection

ELF Makeup Mist and Set (x2)

ELF Shimmering facial whip in citrus

Stila All Over Shimmer Liquid Luminizer-Rose Gold (Birchbox)

Calvin Klein infinite hydration foundation in color 104 Cafe au lait (full size-1 fl.oz.)

Lips

Fresh Sugar Rose Lip Treatment (mini from Sephora birthday gift)

ELF Conditioning Lip Balm in Peaceful Pink

ELF Luscious Liquid Lipstick in Baby Lips

Bare Minerals-Dare Devil (ipsy)

Cargo lip gloss-Morocco .105 oz. (mini from a kit)Pending

Hard Candy Glossaholic Energizing lip gloss in Coffee (this is clear with multi-colored shimmer) .38 oz (full size)

Hard Candy Visibly Wet Gloss Pencil-Beauty (mauvey pink) .11 oz (full size)

Beauty Fixation tinted lip conditioner (these are the q-tips from Birchbox with product inside-full size=24 minus the 1 I tried)

Fragrance

Bliss eau de toilette rollerball .33 fl.oz.(tried this on my wrist once)

Carol's Daughter "My Life" fragrance roller ball (inspired by Mary J.Blige) .33 fl.oz. (also tried this once on my wrist)

Kenzo Flower sample spray

Hair

John Frieda Full Repair Perfect Ends Deep Infusion (full size from Allure Beauty Box)

Organix Awapuhi Ginger Repairing Dry Styling Oil 3.3 fl.oz.(full size)

Misc.

ELF Brush Shampoo

Wishlist

One Love Organics products (especially the body oil)

Shea Terra products

Juice Beauty products

Juara products

Facial Masks

Mascaras, love the sample sizes

Try me on fragrance samples, I love having these around

Solid perfumes

Tinted lip balms/Lip treatments

Lip/cheek stains

Facial Mists

I'm open to lots of other things so let me know if there is anything you are interested in!!


----------



## lovepink (Nov 26, 2012)

*Updated 11/26/12 new items in pink below*

All items are new/unopened unused unless noted.  If you would like to see pictures please let me know. Shipping to US only.

*Birchbox*


Stila 10-in-01 HD Beauty Balm, Stay All Day Foundation and Stay All Day Concealer Sampler Card (light color)x2

*My Glam*


All Belle Red Wedding Lashes 

Chella Eyebrow Defining gel 12 fl oz 3.5ml *PENDING* 

Eclos Anti Aging Regenerative Cream .25 fl oz 7ml 
Nailtini in Millionaire .5 fl oz 15ml swatched on one nail
The Balm What's Your Type Mascara in black The Body Builder 0.11 fl oz 3.5 ml *PENDING* 

X Out: Shine Control 0.75 fl oz 20ml 

*Glossybox*


A Perfume Organic in Urban Organic (vial about half full, was received that way) 

*Skincare*


Amore Pacific Moisture Bound Refreshing Hydra-Gel 0.03 fl oz 1ml
Amore Pacific Moisture Bound Rejuvenating Serum 0.03 fl oz 1ml
Amore Pacific Moisture Bound Rejuvenating Cream 0.03 fl oz 1ml

Caudalie Premier Cru La Creme The cream 0.06fl oz 2ml
Exuviance SkinRise Bionic Tonic 0.05 fl oz  
Exuviance Restorative Complex 0.07 fl oz 

Origins Plantscription Anti Aging Serum .05 fl oz 1.5 ml 

Philosophy Take a Deep Breath 0.07 fl oz 2ml x2
*Haircare*


Clear Scalp &amp; Hair Therapy Total Care Nourishing Shampoo &amp; Conditioner 0.28 fl oz 8.3 ml each
Fekkai Shea Butter Moisturizing Shampoo &amp; Conditioner 0.3 fl oz 9ml each
L'Oreal Ever Cream Sulfate Free Nourishing Shampoo &amp; Conditioner &amp; Deep Nourishing masque 0.34 fl oz 10ml each
Ouidad Moisture Lock Leave In Conditioner 0.27 fl oz 8ml
Phyto Botanical Hair Relaxing Balm 0.5 fl oz

*Fragrance*


Bvlgari Man Eau de Toilette 0.05 fl oz 1.5 ml squirted 1x, looks half full
Diane by Diane Von Furstenberg Perfume w/card 0.04 fl oz 1.2ml
The Body Shop White Musk Eau de Toilette .33 fl oz 10ml

*Eyes/Face*


Essence 2 in 1 Kajal pencil 10 sweet &amp; heart 0.04 oz 1.2g

i.d bare minerals face color 30806 true .02 oz .57g (recieved in a trade)
Jack Black Pure Clean Daily Facial Cleanser with Aloe and Sage leaf  x2 (no size listed) 


*Lips*


EOS sphere in Strawberry sorbet (light pink sphere) 0.25 oz *PENDING* 

Fresh Sugar Rose Tinted Lip Treatment .08 oz 2.2 g
*Nails*


Zoya Kristen 0.25 fl oz 7.5ml (recieved in a  trade)
*Misc*


Pink and Purple satin wrislet with white "stars" 
Schick Hyrdo Silk Razor purchased at Target outer box removed which prevents it from being returnable.  Comes with handle, 2 blade cartridges, 1 suction cup.   

Slatkin &amp; Co Sweet Cinnamon Pumkin Candle 1.3 oz 36g
Tend Skin Liquid .25 fl oz 
Also if anyone is interested in trying the Shea Terra Organics Rose Hips Black soap let me know.  I have a 4oz glass bottle with a pump and would be happy to put it in a small container for you.

*Wish List*

Zoya Kimber

I like eye shadows, eye liners, mascara, lip products, makeup remover and nail polish.  I am still looking for my HG mascara and I like to try new stuff!  I don't have anything particular in mind so you can always ask!

Thank you


----------



## Baberanza (Nov 26, 2012)

*Updated on next page.*


----------



## sleepykat (Nov 27, 2012)

Let me know what interests you from my trade list and I will look at your trade list to see what we can work out. I include extras when I have them. I typically ship Mondays, Wednesdays and Thursdays. I ship USPS and I always use Delivery Confirmation (it's free when you ship using PayPal). I ask that traders with less than 10 feedback ship first either with Delivery Confirmation or a photo of the package addressed and with postage on it. I only ship within USA at this time. I am open to products that are not on my wish list.

*Updated 11/26/12*

*What I Have for Trade (Brand new unless noted otherwise)*

Note: (Photos are not mine, just links to online pics to give you an idea)

*MAKEUP*

*Pixi *Flawless Beauty Primer packet, 0.03 fl oz

*Profound Cosmetics *long black eyeliner pencil, 0.04 oz (unused, but looks a little rough on the outside from rolling around in a drawer with other products)

*theBalm *Meet Matt(e) in Matt Batali, deluxe sample, 0.03 oz (ipsy)

*Starlet Cosmetics *Eye Pencil in Chocolate, 1.5g (ipsy)

*Chella* Eyebrow Defining Gel, 0.12 fl oz (ipsy)

*BareMinerals* Marvelous Moxie lipgloss in Dare Devil, deluxe sample, 0.07 fl oz (ipsy)

*NYX* Ultra Pearl Mania loose eyeshadow in Black Pearl, full size, 0.06 fl oz (looks shimmery, not pearlescent)

*Cailyn* glitter stack in Shimmer#98 (pink champagne) and Glitter#10 (silver), designed to adhere to cream/gel eyeliner, but look like they would work with nail polish, too

*NYX *Girls Gloss in '24 Karat' (gold shimmer, but it leans coppery bronze), full size (Sircle Samples)

*Maybelline* Forever Metallics creamy Lipcolor Pencil in 'Blush Beam' (warm metallic pink: http://www.amazon.com/Maybelline-Metallics-Metal-shine-Blush-Beam/dp/B003A6QCCG), full size, 0.09 oz

*NAILS*

*Essie *polish in 'Fear or Desire', full size (vivid orange creme: http://iliketotalkalot.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/iliketotalkalot-essie-fear-or-desire-4.jpg), used for one coat on ten nails

*Spoiled* 'Jewelry Heist' (glitter topper polish with medium metallic rose and goldish bronze hex and tiny hex that flashes between gold, green, and blue: http://idrinknailpolish.blogspot.com/2012/02/spoiled-jewelry-heist-baby-i-excuse-me.html)

*Pure Ice *polish in 'Strapless', full size, used for one mani (royal blue glitter: http://www.baricosmetics.com/Product.aspx?id=1053)

*Pure Ice *polish in 'Love', full size, about 2/3 left (creamy pink with subtle shimmer: http://www.nailsmadesimple.com/2011/08/pure-ice-love_08.html)

*TRIM* Portable Manicure System, batteries not included, 5 attachments for shaping, filing, and polishing (http://static.weloveshopping.com/shop/BerryLoFt/TRIM-Mani.jpg)

Purple french nail tips from *Sally Beauty*, long so you can trim to preference (eyeballing it, there look to be about 80-90 left, 10 sizes) 30-40 white and 25-ish clear

2 plastic dappen dishes for acrylic liquid, one new, one used

*Broadway Nails *Brush-On Gel (can't tell how much is left), Brush Cleanser (almost entirely full), &amp; Brush-On Activator (more than 2/3 full), all 3 used together for two full sets

*Kiss* Maximum Speed Nail Glue (FREE with trade, since I can't tell how much is left; I did check, the glue still flows)

2 small *Kiss* brushes for applying acrylic, came with kits, used several times

*Beauty Secrets *Sculptured Nail Powder in Clear, 36g, used twice

Assorted clear tips and white French tips from acrylic kits

*Circus *polish by Andrea's Choice in Tightrope, full size, neon purple (MyGlam)

*Sally Hansen *Diamond Strength 'Royal Romance' (glossy plum with a golden sheen, used for one mani)

*Sally Hansen *Insta-Dri 'Chartreuse Chase' (shimmery greenish-yellow: http://www.stephscloset.com/blog/gallery/id/5373/sally-hansen-chartreuse-chase-nail-polish/)

*Bongo* polish, silver metallic foil finish with slight silver shimmer

*Revlon* Top Speed polish 'Electric' (medium yellow with very slight shimmer: http://blog-mademoisellec.net/2012/04/revlon-top-speed-nail-enamel-electric/)

*Revlon* polish 'Electric Pink' (bright medium coral-leaning pink with a pink sheen: http://vilamulher.terra.com.br/electric-pink-8211-revlon-9-6520576-136476-pfi-coresdeesmaltes.php)

*Revlon* Top Speed polish 'Bubble' (vibrant medium pink, looks similar to OPI Kiss Me on My Tulips: http://www.fashionpolish.com/2011/11/opi-spring-summer-2012-holland_09.html)

*Sinful Colors* polish, full size 'Dream On' (neon purple, vinyl finish, very similar to Andrea's Choice Tightrope, used twice)

*SKINCARE*

*Dr. Hauschka *Daily Revitalizing Eye Cream packet, 0.05 fl oz

*Aubrey Organics *Natural Sun SPF 30 unscented sunscreen packet, 0.17 fl oz

*Aubrey Organics *Lumessence Rejuventating Eye Cream with liposomes packet, 0.07 fl oz

*Aubrey Organics *Sea Buckthorn &amp; Cucumber with Ester-C Moisturizing Cream packet, 0.17 fl oz

*Aubrey Organics *Rosa Mosqueta Night Creme with Alpha Lipoic Acid packet, 0.07 fl oz

*Aubrey Organics *Collagen &amp; Almond Enriching Moisturizing Lotion packet, 0.17 fl oz

*Dr. Ci:Labo *Aqua-In-Derm DN-Essence packet x2, 0.05 fl oz each

*Dr. Ci:Labo *Aqua Collegen Gel Super Moisture packet x2, 0.05 oz each

*Burt's Bees *Intense Hydration Day Lotion, 0.15 oz pouch pack with $3 off coupon on back

*Burt's Bees *Intense Hydration Night Cream, 0.15 oz pouch pack with $3 off coupon on back

*Kyoku for Men *Sake Infused Shave Creme, 6 oz

*Kyoku for Men *Facial Moisturizer SPF 15, 1.7 fl oz

*Kyoku for Men *Razor Repair Balm, 1.7 fl oz

*Kyoku for Men *Exfoliating Facial Scrub, 3.4 fl oz

*Kyoku for Men *Daily Facial Cleanser, 3.4 fl oz

*Naturopathica*--3 foil packets (Plant Stem Cell Serum, Lavender Protective Moisturizer, Aloe Cleansing Gel)

*Mario Badescu *Collagen Moisturizer SPF15, small sample tub, looks about 0.12 oz based on comparison with my other tubs

*Juice Beauty *Green Apple SPF15 cream, small sample tub from corporate, there's probably 1~2 uses in there

*Juice Beauty *Alicia Silverstone Chamomile Cleanser gel from corporate, probably 1 use in there

*Juice Beauty *Alicia Silverstone Nourishing Moisturizer cream, small sample tub from corporate, there's probably 1~2 uses in there

*HAIRCARE*

*Aubrey Organics *GPB Glycogen Protein Balancing Shampoo &amp; Conditioner packets, 0.33 fl oz each

*Aubrey Organics *Honeysuckle Rose Moisturizing Shampoo &amp; Conditioner packets, 0.33 fl oz each

*Fekkai *Technician Color Care Shampoo &amp; 3-Minute Mask packets, 0.3 oz each

*L'Oreal *Evercreme Sulfate-Free Moisture System Shampoo, Conditioner, &amp; Deep Nourishing Masque packets, 0.34 fl oz each

*CLEAR* Scalp &amp; Hair Therapy Total care Shampoo &amp; Conditioner packets, 0.28 fl oz each

*Tresemme* Split Remedy set shampoo and conditioner deluxe sample bottles, new in box

*SCENTS*

*John Varvatos *Artisan cologne (Birchbox, not sure of size yet)

*Bath &amp; Body Works *Fresh Pineapple Eau de Toilette, full size 1.7 fl oz (about 3/4 left)

*Bath &amp; Body Works *Japanese Cherry Blossom Body Splash, 2 fl oz (about 1/2 left)

*OTHER*

*Pampers* Sensitive sample pack (6 wipes)

*Crest* Pro Health Clinical Plaque Control toothpaste, travel size 0.85 oz

*A**lways/Tampax *Radiant set, sealed (pink &amp; purple makeup bag, one scented pad, three unscented liners, and two unscented tampons; I'm including this because the bag is cute: http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-NwMWvMN3Zkk/UANBefsUKMI/AAAAAAAAAOI/jggv0D7gg_o/s1600/100_4426.JPG)

*MyGlam* November makeup bag (chocolate brown)

*Target *makeup bag, animal (looks like jaguar?) print with black zipper, seems like textured vinyl

*Dove* Clear Tone Skin Renew anti-perspirant deodorant, travel size, 0.5 oz

*ipsy/MyGlam *October bag (white and black chevrons with red trim and red zipper)

Dark grey cylinder makeup bag with mirror: http://pprgiveawaysandfreebies.com/?p=1553 (*BeautyFix*)

Quilted black cloth Vanity makeup bag with handle, like a soft train case (*BeautyFix*)

*MyGlam* May makeup bag (satiny light blue with a print of dark pink lipstick kisses: http://www.cosmeticsaficionado.com/tag/%e2%80%a2miss-beauty-nail-bling/)

*Wishlist*

*One Love Organics Skin Savior Waterless Balm*

Zoya 'Aurora'

Essie 'Damsel in a Dress'

Deborah Lippmann 'Private Dancer'

Butter London 'Slapper'

Girly Bits 'Mother May I?'

Emily de Molly 'Regal Beginnings'

Zoya 'Ivanka'

Zoya 'Katherine'

Zoya 'Paloma'

*Essie 'Ladylike'*

Stamping plates for nail art

Lip scrub/exfoliator

Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant

Tarte LipSurgence (except for Amused, Adored, Escape, and Enchanted)

*Natural deodorant for men*

Mascara

Shower gel/body wash

Shiseido

Clinique


----------



## bethm (Nov 27, 2012)

Nail Stuff

Hair Stuff

bain de terre 1.7 oz bamboo ultra control styling gel

Ouidad Curl Clips -- Set of 6 (new in package)

Brocato Curl Interrupted Smoothing Keratin Protein Spray 4 oz. (full-size)

Aveda Smooth Infusion Style-Prep sample 0.34 oz (x2)

Aveda Color Conserve Daily Color Protect sample 0.34 oz

Herbal Cleanse Dry Shampoo sample packet 0.25 oz (curlBOX)

Ouidad Wide-Tooth Comb (new in package)

John Frieda Sheer Blonde Set -- blonder lightening shampoo 1.5 oz, lightening conditioner 1.5 oz, and controlled lightening spray 1 oz

Matrix Total Results Wonder Boost Root Lifter Sample Spray Bottle 1 oz

Matrix Total Results Miracle Treat Lotion Spray Sample Spray Bottle 1 oz

Ouidad Botanical Boost Travel Size 2.5 oz

Make-up/Facial Stuff
Supergoop City Sunscreen Serum (2 sample packs from glossybox)

Supergoop Everyday Face &amp; Body Lotion sample tube 10 ml

bareMinerals Prime Time foundation primer small sample tube 0.15 oz

Venus White Pro Teeth Whitening Gel (in a syringe-like thing -- you put the gel into a tray which is not included)

Covergirl &amp; Olay Pressed Powder 350-Medium (new in package)

Neutrogena Ultra Sheer Dry-Touch Sunblock SPF 70 (1.0 oz)

Mirenesse #4 lip bomb (looking for nude-pinky color to trade possibly) _PENDING_

The Body Builder Mascara by the Balm (black) deluxe sample 0.11 oz

Beauty Addicts Showoff Full-Size Mascara 

Covergirl &amp; Olay Tone Rehab 2-in-1 Foundation 155 Soft Honey (used approximately 5 times -- this is pump-style)

Senna eyeshadow trio Cloud 9 (used the light brown color approximately 3 times -- did not use the other 2 colors at all)

Starlet Cosmetics Chocolate Eye Pencil (new in package)

H20+ Eye Lift Concentrate 0.13 oz

Meet Matt(e) eyeshadow Matt Batali

Other

Shimmertime Shimmering Body Cream by Pure Romance 2 oz (full-size -- very cool just not me)

A Perfume Organic Urban Organic Fragrance Sample Vial (unused but looks 1/2 full)

M Mitch (Men's Paul Mitchell hair products) travel-size items -- Construction Paste 0.85 oz, Clean Cut 0.35 oz,  Barber's Classic 0.35 oz, Reformer 0.35 oz, Hardwired 0.85 oz, Steady Grip 2.5 oz

Bugs OFF mosquito repellant band 

Jack Black Double-Duty Face Moisturizer for Men travel-size 1.0 oz

Lucy B's Perfume Oil Duo (pink frangipani and wild jasmine) small fragrance sample vials

Hanae Mori Butterfly full-size rollerball fragrance 0.33 oz (would love to trade for another rollerball)

Archipelago Pomegranate Soap 1.8 oz.

Crest 3D White Strips (1 upper and lower strip)

Balenciaga Paris perfume sample vial 0.13 oz (like double the standard vial)

Tresor Lancome perfume mini bottle -- eau de parfum spray 0.16 oz

Lavanila Laboratories Vanilla Grapefruit full-size rollerball 0.32 oz

Very Random

2 Hallmark Text Bands (new in package -- one black and one purple)

Set of 5 nose studs (new in package -- box should have had 6 but I took one out)

Wishlist

Julep Best Pedi Ever Creme or Pedix Feet Heel Rescue Balm or other foot creme

Foot Scrub/Foot Soak

Elemental Herbology 

Harvey Prince fragrance

StriVectin

Moroccanoil or Macadamia Oil Products or other hair treatment

Nude/light pink lipgloss/lipstick

Nail Polish (OPI, Essie, Butter London)

Facial Masks / Scrubs

NARS / Lorac

Butter London -- Royal Navy, Rosie Lee, Swinger, Slapper

_Very open so just ask ... don't hesitate!!_


----------



## gracewilson (Nov 27, 2012)

Updated below.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lilsxkitten (Nov 27, 2012)

I will ship fast with tracking,  (gotta love having a post office in your work)! 

Items unused unless specified

NOVEMBER ITEMS

From Glossybox:


Incoco- Polish strips in Sinderella (shimmery deep red)- full size 
Nume -Arganics Argan Oil- 10 ml

Illamasqua- Medium Pencil in Honour (dark brown)- full size 

Sebastian- Color Ignite Multi-tone  (for hilighted and multicolored hair color) Shampoo (50mL/1.7 fl oz)
Sebastian- Color Ignite Multi-tone  (for hilighted and multicolored hair color) Conditioner (47g/1.65 oz)

From My Glam


Starlet Cosmetics- Eye Pencil in Chocolate- Full size 
Bare Minerals- Moxie lipgloss in Dare devil- 2.25 mL/ .07 Fl Oz

Nailtini- Nailpolish in Millionaire (gold long glitter flecks with multi colored glitter dispersed)- full size


Costal Scents- eyeshadow quad set 8: Vibrant Blue, Deep Eggplant, candlelight, elven midnight 

Miss Beauty- Nail Bling (silver with pink hearts)

Birchbox:


Atelier Cologne - Rose Anonyme- (.03 fl oz/1mL) 
Sara McNamara- Miracle Skin Transformer- .1 fl oz/ 3ml

Benta Berry- Creme moisturizer - container has 2-3ml tubes
LA Fresh- Instant Body Soother wipes x2

Pink Leather Birchbox lipstick holder key chain

Oscar de la Renta- Live in Love perfume (.03 fl oz/1mL) X2
Justin Bieber- Someday Perfume (.05 fl oz/1.5mL)- tried 1x

Beauty Army:


Every Beauty Flexible Pedicure Pad- full size
Skinn by Dimiri James Twin Collagen Boost Lipstick and Wet Lips Gloss in Coral Poppy (Full Size)

Lipsi Cosmetics Aphrodite Powder- swatched once, tapped product onto my hand. Top area sanitized and taped to seal. - 5ml
Control Corrective Medicated Pumice Wash 4ml

Other:


Tokyomilk- Perfume in Dead Sexy (Deep Vanilla, Exotic Wood, White Orchid, Ebony)- Full size- 1 oz * Its a popular scent I tried to like, sprayed a few times, 95+% full


Kate something-or-other- Boyfriend perfume (1.5mL/.05 fl oz) Spray top

Viktor &amp; Rolf- Flowerbomb perfume (1.5mL/.05 fl oz) Spray top

Dolce &amp; Gabbana- The One perfume (2mL/.06 fl oz) spray top

Dolce &amp; Gabbana- The One  For Men Eau de toilette (2mL/.06 fl oz) spray top

Armani Code (for men) Eau de toilette (1.5mL/.05 fl oz) Spray top


Cuccio Naturale- butter moisturizer- pomegranate and fig (.33oz/9.24g)

Melvita- Rose Floral Water- (.95 fl oz/ 28ml) 80% full


La Roche-Posay: Rosalic AR Intense (localized redness intensive serum)- 2ml

Sheer Cover - Duo Concealer in Light/ Medium ( 1.5 g/ .05 oz)

Target Beauty Bag-Leopard print makeup bag

Burt's Bees- Intense Hydration Day Lotion- 0.15 oz/4.2g, with $3.00 off purchase of full size coupon on back of card

Burt's Bees- Intense Hydration Night Cream- 0.15 oz/4.2g, with $3.00 off purchase of full size coupon on back of card

Not your Mothers- Kinky Moves Curl Defining Hair Cream, 44mL/1.5 fl oz

Vitabath- Fragrance mist in Coconut Creme, 8 fl oz/ 236 mL *sprayed once

MAC Full Coverage Foundation- NC20-In box.  Used 2-3 times


MAC eyeshadow- Scene 1- used but completely full

MAC eyeshadow Suite- Rose Suites- in box, swatched

Anna Sui- Lipstick in 450- Sheer yet Matte bright red-In box,  swatched

MAC Dazzlegloss- Love Alert- New and unused in box

MAC Lipstick- Queen's Sin- unused in box

MAC Lipgloss- Red Romp- in box, swatched- not worn

MAC Sheerspark Pressed Powder BEAUTIFUL PACKAGING!- Warm Ice- in box, used a couple times i think

Myglam Bags- Back to Nature, pink with black hearts, brush case, blue with pink lip marks, Brown November bag - tell me you want it and I'll throw it in


Besame- Full size lipstick, unused in Besame Red (retail $22) (item in picture is from my collection- box of actual item never opened)
Mac- Disney Villain Collection Lipstick, unused in Heartless (Cruella DeVil)- (lowest I've seen on Ebay $22)(item in picture is from my collection- box of actual item never opened)


I WANT:  this list is not inclusive of my  interests- so try me!

That candle that came in a Birchbox

BB/CC creams in fair colors (especially Missha #13!!!)

Stila eyeshadow

Benefit stuff

Glitter/ Glittery stuff

MAC pigments, pro items

eye creams

Ellis Faas

Illamasqua * would love the pencil in Hex or one of the Red shades from the Nov. Glossybox

(I don't use drug store brands)

Please contact me with questions!


----------



## lovepink (Nov 27, 2012)

*Updated 11/28/12 new items in pink below*

All items are new/unopened unused unless noted.  If you would like to see pictures please let me know. Shipping to US only.

*Birchbox*


Stila 10-in-01 HD Beauty Balm, Stay All Day Foundation and Stay All Day Concealer Sampler Card (light color)x2

*My Glam*


All Belle Red Wedding Lashes 

Eclos Anti Aging Regenerative Cream .25 fl oz 7ml 
Nailtini in Millionaire .5 fl oz 15ml swatched on one nail

X Out: Shine Control 0.75 fl oz 20ml 

*Glossybox*


A Perfume Organic in Urban Organic (vial about half full, was received that way) 

*Skincare*


Caudalie Premier Cru La Creme The cream 0.06fl oz 2ml
Exuviance SkinRise Bionic Tonic 0.05 fl oz  
Exuviance Restorative Complex 0.07 fl oz 

Origins Plantscription Anti Aging Serum .05 fl oz 1.5 ml 

Philosophy Take a Deep Breath 0.07 fl oz 2ml x2
*Haircare*


Clear Scalp &amp; Hair Therapy Total Care Nourishing Shampoo &amp; Conditioner 0.28 fl oz 8.3 ml each
Fekkai Shea Butter Moisturizing Shampoo &amp; Conditioner 0.3 fl oz 9ml each
L'Oreal Ever Cream Sulfate Free Nourishing Shampoo &amp; Conditioner &amp; Deep Nourishing masque 0.34 fl oz 10ml each
Ouidad Moisture Lock Leave In Conditioner 0.27 fl oz 8ml
Phyto Botanical Hair Relaxing Balm 0.5 fl oz

*Fragrance*


Bvlgari Man Eau de Toilette 0.05 fl oz 1.5 ml squirted 1x, looks half full
Diane by Diane Von Furstenberg Perfume w/card 0.04 fl oz 1.2ml
The Body Shop White Musk Eau de Toilette .33 fl oz 10ml

*Eyes/Face*


Essence 2 in 1 Kajal pencil 10 sweet &amp; heart 0.04 oz 1.2g

i.d bare minerals face color 30806 true .02 oz .57g (recieved in a trade)
Jack Black Pure Clean Daily Facial Cleanser with Aloe and Sage leaf  x2 (no size listed) 


*Lips*


Fresh Sugar Rose Tinted Lip Treatment .08 oz 2.2 g *PENDING* 
*Nails*


Zoya Kristen 0.25 fl oz 7.5ml (recieved in a  trade) *PENDING* 
*Misc*


Pink and Purple satin wrislet with white "stars" 
Schick Hyrdo Silk Razor purchased at Target outer box removed which prevents it from being returnable.  Comes with handle, 2 blade cartridges, 1 suction cup.   

Slatkin &amp; Co Sweet Cinnamon Pumpkin Candle 1.3 oz 36g
Tend Skin Liquid .25 fl oz 
Also if anyone is interested in trying the Shea Terra Organics Rose Hips Black soap let me know.  I have a 4oz glass bottle with a pump and would be happy to put it in a small container for you.

*Wish List*

Zoya Kimber

I like eye shadows, eye liners, mascara, lip products, makeup remover and nail polish.  I am still looking for my HG mascara and I like to try new stuff!  I don't have anything particular in mind so you can always ask!

Thank you


----------



## jbird1175 (Nov 28, 2012)

I have the full size Nailtini Nail Lacquer from Nov. myglam (full size product). I swatched my pinky - it's super cute but I'm not typically a glittery polish person and I don't think I'll ever use this. Was considering giving this to my younger sister but maybe we can strike a deal for something on my wish list? 

*UPDATED 11/28/12*

Starlet Cosmetics Eye Pencil, Black (Nov. myglam)

Mirabella Eye Colour in Semiformal (swatched with a q-tip, September myglam bag)

Starlet Cosmetics Eye Pencil, Black (Nov. myglam)

Dirt purify &amp; glow salt scrub .05 oz tub

Lush Lemon Slip Body Soap, Square Sample Size Bar

Miss Jessie's Pillow Soft Curls (1 fl oz packet)

Miss Jessie's Super Sweetback Treatment X 2 (.46 ofl z packet)

Miss Jessie's Super Slip Sudsy Shampoo X 2 (.43 fl oz packet)

Miss Jessie's Baby Butter Creme X 2 (.46 fl oz packet)

Benefit POREfessional (.25 fl oz tube, swatched to try with Q-tip, still plenty left in tube)

bareMinerals eye &amp; cheek in soft focus pure (full size product in a QVC gift pack, .02 oz pot, tried once)

Amazing Cosmetics Velvet Mineral Liquid Foundation X 3 (Medium Beige, .12 fl oz)

Amazing Cosmetics Amazing Concealor X 3 (Medium Beige, .03 fl oz)

Amazing Cosmetics Anti Aging Face Primer X 3 (.12 fl oz)

Mirenesse Lip Bomb No. 4 (the deep pink shade, swatched with Q-tip)

PEQUI Oil by Couture Couture Colour .5 fl oz. bottle(my October myglam)

LiQWD SiLK deep conditioning treatment .25 fl oz packet

Coastal Scents Eye Shadow Sample Set 1 (my October myglam. I'm in search of Set 8 or 5)
Jane Sparkle Pink Lip Gloss (swatched with a q-tip, from September myglam bag)

Skin79 BB Cream, Hot Pink Tube (I don't know the size but it's akin to the larger Dr. Jart's sample)

Skin79 BB Cream, Gold Tube (again, don't know the size but it's akin to the larger Dr. Jart's sample)

Brush Guards (from Sept BB)

Beauty Fixation Makeup Remover Sample

Comodynes Hydra-Tanning Face Moisturizing Summer Glow (X2)

Stila One Step Bronzer (pumped 3 times. i wanted to love it, it's just not for me)

Bare Essentuals Mineral Veil (sample pot, never used, .02 oz)*

Shiseido Benefiance WrinkleResist24 Balancing Softener Enriched (deluxe sample, .84 fl oz bottle)*

Shiseido Benefiance Extra Creamy Cleansing Foam (deluxe sample, .1 oz tube)*

Twistband Hair tie in yellow

John Varvatos Star USA Men's Cologne  (BB Man Extra) 

Clarins High Definition Body Lift (Cellulite Control Cream foil packet .35 oz)*

*TOCCA spray fragrance vials:*

Colette (Bergamont, Juniper Berry, Pink Peppercorn, Violet, Cyclamen, Incense, Musk, Vanilla)

Cleopatra (Bitter Grapefruit, Lush Greens, Jasmine, Tuberose, Patchouli, Vanilla Musk) _spritzed_

*NAIL POLISHES: *

Zoya Minis - Beach Mini Collection. Colors are Kimbra (1 use), Zuza (swatched) *BOTH ON HOLD*

Color Club - Blue Ming (swatched twice)

_*most of these items are from Birchbox but there are a few that are store samples or free with purchase. _

Wish List (willing to trade multiple items for full size or deluxe samples!)

LiQWD volumizing catalyst

One Love Organic Aromatic Serum (I already have the Neroli, I'd like another scent for my sister)

Mox Lip Butter (Pom/Fig)

Chantecaille Faux Cils Mascara

Oscar Blandi Pronto Texture &amp; Volume Spray

Shea Terra Organics Whipped Shea Butter

DDF Brightening Cleanser

Mally perfect prep hydrating under-eye brightener (taking a chance here lol)

Josie Maran Products (no nude colors please)

Eyeko skinny liners in any color but would love the Olive color

Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment in Rose, Plum or Enchanted
Algenist products (I am always up for a trade for the firm and lift though)

Harvey Prince Ageless (or any other citrusy scents)

Pore minimizing or dark spot corrector products

Facial Masks

Nail Polish (I gravitate toward darker plums, magentas, reds, nudes, neutral pinks, matte finish or white (eg Essie's Marshmallow))

Or make me an offer!


----------



## stellar136 (Nov 28, 2012)

Hi everyone! This is a long shot but I'm looking to gift my sister a black eyeko skinny liner this year for xmas, if anyone has an extra they would like to trade i'll be generous  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Here is the list:

*UPDATED with new items November 23rd, 2012*

(Plus i update the items after every swap)

Here is my trade list! I'm open to all different trades so just send me a message! I love makeup! 




 I love multi-item trades- more worthwhile in some cases

Newest items are added to the bottom of each list

*SAMPLE SIZES*

*NEW ITEMS:*

*theBalm*-Plump your pucker gloss- Tutti My Frutti 0.25 oz FULL SIZE *HOLD*

*Nailtini*- nail lacquer in millionaire FULL SIZE .5 FL OZ

*theBalm* Meet Matt(e) eyeshadow-  Matt Batali (IPSY)
*Starlet Cosmetics* eye pencil in Chocolate (IPSY)​ *Tarte*- gifted Amazonian clay smart mascara 0.16 fl oz (deluxe sample from Sephora)​ *Tarte*- multipleEYE lash primer (clinically proven lash enhancing primer 0.11 fl oz (sephora)​ *Tarte*- EmphasEYES aqua-gel eyeliner 0.003 oz- Dark green​ *Bare minerals*-Marvelous Moxie lipgloss in Dare devil 0.07 fl oz​ *The Balm*- hot ticket nail polish in Counterfeit (Dark Green creme) 0.5 fl oz​*MAKEUP*

*LIPS*

*HAIR*


*Amika*  20ML hair mask packets- I have a lot! name a # that would make for a fair trade
*SKIN*


*Befine*- single serve Gentle cleanser .34 oz packet
Dr.Andrew Weil for *ORGINS*- Mega-Mushroom Skin Relief advanced face serum.05 fl.oz packet
*Sephora* Age defy moisture cream SPF 15.. 5 ML tube (From the sun safety kit)
*Nivea* extended moisture daily lotion 1 OZ bottle 
*Burt's bees* radiance day lotion SPF 15 .10 oz SAMPLE

*Comodynes*-moisturizing summer glow 1 packet from BB

*Comodynes* intensive Self-Tanning Towelettes (2)

*Kinerase* PhotoFacials sun damage reversal system daily exfoliating cleanser 2 oz (wasn't completely filled when i got it new, but i tested it out for a couple days, there is plenty left in there.)


*Aubrey Organics* Collagen &amp; Almond enrighing moisturizing lotion .17 oz packet 
*SCENTS*


*Arquiste*- L'Etrog fragrance (2 vials) *BIRCHBOX* 
*Aquolina* Pink sugar sample vial.. used one time.

*Stella McCartney*- Lily Eau de Parfum spray sample in card 0.05 fl oz.  
Flower by *Kenzo- *eau de parfum 0.03 FL. OZ vial ("pure and unusual floral powdery perfume")


*NAILS*

*FULL SIZES*

*MAKEUP*


1 *Bare Escentuals* beautifully luminous lashes(uniquely pearlized mascara) in box .16oz *HOLD* 
*Sephora* balancing liquid foundation 1oz color D55 (it is for dark skin OR could be used as contour) sealed
*Bare Minerals* liner shadow in Sable (brownish)- (It's powder) used 3X *HOLD*

*L'Oreal* - HIP Pure Pigment Shadow Stick in #214 exhilarating (Bluish teal) used only 1 time. I did sharpen it because it was flat and hard to use, sharpening it made it easier to use. 


*Revlon*- Pinch me gel blush in (Peach afterglow)- new-swatched 1 time
*Revlon- *Pinch me gel blush (Cheeky Cherry) Brand new-still sealed

*Revlon**- *molten metal liquid shadow -copper crush #545 IN BOX
*Urban decay*- heavy metal glitter eyeliner in "DISTORTION"---3/4 full. (figured i'd list it if anyone is into glitter, i'd hate to throw it away.) *HOLD* 
 -*NYC *Kohl Brow/eyeliner pencil- 927 taupe 0.04 oz 
*LIPS*


*Jordana* Color Wave Lip Color in Wanna Be pink. Sealed *HOLD* 
*Alba Botanica*- organic Hawiian Lip balm (chapstick size) -Passion fruit nectar (x*2*) (sealed)

*Covergirl-* incredifull lip color- 912 PLUSH BLUSH
*Covergirl-* incredifull lip color- 900 BABY GIRL (here is a link to the cover girl page with all the colors for reference) http://www.covergirl.com/discontinued-product-details/id=B55C0493-3806-464D-B770-BBB7ED5CBD0D 
*HAIR*

*SKIN*


*Maybelline-* Mineral Power Bronzer- natural face and body gel (Light) used 3x Practically full 2.5 Fl Oz. tube
*Physicians Formula*- ultra-hydrating Day &amp; Night cream 1.7oz  in box 
*Physicians Formula*- Hydrating&amp;Balancing moisturizer SPF 15- 1.7 OZ in box (says EXP 14 on bottom so i'm figuring that means 2014.)
*Physcians Formula- *Hydrating eye cream 0.5 oz in box
*SCENTS*


*Calgon*- Hawaiian Ginger body mist 4 FL OZ. used a couple times 90% full
*NAILS*


*Nutra Nail*- Gel perfect Uv-free Gel-Color 3 pc set in the color Moonstone (Used for 1 manicure) I put it all back in the box
*Andrea's choice* circus nail polish in Tightrope (matte purple) -used for 1 manicure
*Sally Hansen*- salon effects real nail polish strips in Wishful Pinking. 
*MISC.. *


*Madewell* $25 off a $75 purchase (I have 2 seperate codes)  FREE!!!
**Spalook.com* offer cards 2x of each: All codes Free
$50 off $200.00 purchase
*$10 off $60.00 purchase
$25 off $125.00 purchase
*Beautyfix* grey cylinder makeup bag w/ travel mirror
Bright Pink hair clip extension, sealed, brand new
A little pot of loose glitter, light green. to use for crafts or nails, it says eye shadow but its from china so i wouldn't use it for the eyes.... FREE with any trade. 

*MY WISH LIST* 






Boscia black hydration gel
ofra universal eyebrow pencil
Chauo Chocolate (the honey one was delicious)
Mirenesse lip bomb (not #9 i have that one 



 )
it cosmetics- bye bye undereye in neutral medium (NEWBEAUTY TEST TUBE)

Dirt salt scrub
Annick Goutal Eau d'Hadrien (citrus scent)
It's a 10! products
Dr. Dennis Gross Alpha beta peel/ Glow pad products
*Blinc products* 
Lorac self Tantalizer- body
Jouer luminizing moisture tint in Glow
Melvita floral water
Liquid eyeliner
self tan products, st tropez, st. moritz
Nars blush
pretty pink lipstick
Makeup forever products
Benefit products
Any makeup really

*I am very open to suggestions for trades! Please send me a message 



*

*See my feedback for my great past trades!*


----------



## Laura Marie (Nov 28, 2012)

*UPDATED !*

*U.S Trades only Please!*

**All items are new unless otherwise stated**

*Full Size Items*


*2 Tarte Maracuja Miracle Foundations Light-Medium(used 2 pumps) and Beige* *retail for $42*
*NARS Orgasm illuminator used 2 times, still full* 
*Murad Intensive-C Radiance Peel* *retails for $49.50, will be picky*
*Murad Skin Perfecting Primer used 2 times*

*Mirenesse Lip bomb in #2*

*2 Urban Decay Big Fatty Mascara*

*ModelCo Mascara (from BB)*

*Covergirl Lash Blast Volume Black Brown*

*Covergirl Classic Color blush Rose Silk*

*Milani Baked blush in Rose D'Oro, Corallina and Dolce Pink*

*theBalm Plump your pucker in Passion my fruit and Pink my Lemonade*

*theBalm Shady Lady eyeshadow in Shameless Shana (from Ipsy)*

*Lancome Juicy tubes in Copacabana Coffee*

*Lots of NYX Ultra Pearl Mania ask about colors!*

*Benefit Some Kind-a Gorgeous Lite*

*2X Benefit Badgal Waterproof Black, New no Box*


*Deluxe Samples*


*DDF Brightening Cleanser 4.5 fl oz* 
*Pequi Oil treatment (from ipsy)*

*Benefit High Beam*

*benefit Porefessional*

*Benefit They're Real Mascara*


*Lotions *

*3 fl oz. from Bath and Body Works, All are unused*


*Dark Kiss* 
*Black Amethyst*

*Carried Away*

*2X Warm Vanilla Sugar*

*Orange Sapphire*

*2 fl oz. BBW, unsued*


*Coconut Mango* 
*Into the Wild*

*Victoria's Secret*


*Pure Seduction 8.4 fl oz, NEW* 
*Strawberries and Champagne 8.4 fl oz, NEW*

*Dream Angels Heavenly Angel Body Butter 5 OZ, NEW*

*OTHER*


*Viva La Juicy 4.2 FL OZ* 
*Viva La Juicy Shower Gel 4.2 FL OZ*


*Hair*


*Paul Mitchell awapuhi Wild Ginger Shine Spray 3.3 OZ, NEW* 
*Redken Shine Flash 02 2.1 OZ*


*MISC*


*Tweezerman Matchbox Itty Bitty Files Pink with orange and white white polka dots* 
*Color Cluc polish Put A Pin In It and Staus Update from BB*

*2X Jouer Luminzing Moisture Tint in Bronze from BB*

*Eye Rock Designer Liner From BB*


----------



## Gracie Girl (Nov 28, 2012)

I have the November 2012 Glossy Box unopened, if anyone wants to buy it for themselves or a gift for Christmas. I called Glossy Box and asked why I got 2 boxes. They said I signed up twice .....don't remember, but whatever. The outer box was opened to make sure they were both the same month's box, but pink box unopened. You can have it for the $21.00 plus $5.00 for shipping and delivery confirmation.


----------



## Ashacroo (Nov 28, 2012)

I have a Missha BB Cream in #21, much too light for me. Anyone have a #31 shade they want to trade for? Btw, the sample I have is the "travel size" from the R29 Glossybox, not the full size from september


----------



## mks8372 (Nov 28, 2012)

If there is anyone that doesn't want their Epionce Hand Cream from Glossybox, I would love to trade for it. I didn't receive it in mine



 

Here is my most recent trade list...will be adding more items soon.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/130773/mks8372#post_1969713
 

Update::  Receiving 2!  Thanks ladies!!


----------



## lorizav (Nov 28, 2012)

UPDATED!!!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/129604/beauty-box-open-trading-list/240#post_1967997


----------



## Gracie Girl (Nov 28, 2012)

I have the 2012 CEW beauty Insider's Box from Beauty Bar for sell. Still packed like it came. Did unfold the tissue wrap from the top to see what was inside and folded it back over it. I think I paid $25.00 for it, so you can have it for $25.00 plus $5.00 for shipping and delivery confirmation. I didn't count the products but it looked to be 10-12 products in there and some full sized ones. Don't know why I ordered the box......guess I wanted to see what it was all about. Looks like a good value though.


----------



## reepy (Nov 29, 2012)

Hello!

Just updated list:

Everything is *new and unused*, except when noted.

*UPDATED 11/29*

*SKIN / BODY*

3Lab Perfect Cleansing Foam - full sized, 3.4 oz

2-Vichy Triple Action Anti-Acne Lotion (.1 oz each)

Julep SPF 15 Lip Balm, Vanilla Mint - full sized

Murad Firm and Tone Serum for Cellulite &amp; Stretch Marks .33 oz packet

Comodynes Self Tanning - 1 packet

Vicky LiftActiv Global Anti-Wrinkle &amp; Firming Care - .5 oz

Burt's Bees - Day Lotion with Clary Sage and Night Cream with Clary Sage.  I have 3 packets of each, each one is .15 oz.  Each also comes with a $3 off coupon

DermaDoctor KP Duty - 2 step packs - Intensive Priming Serum  (.06 oz) &amp; Moisturizing Therapy for Dry Skin (.1 oz)

Bio-Oil - 2 oz. - I have used a litle less than 25% of this.

*NAILS *

O.P.I. - Goldeneye - Full sized (picky)

Incoco Nail Polish Strips - sinderella

Lil' Bling - Sp'ice'y - .5 oz (full sized)

Sparitual Nail Polish in Englightened, .5 oz (full sized)

2- Nailtiques Nail Lacquer, Moscow, 1/3 oz. (full sized)

Color Club - Status Update (BB mini)

Julep - Cuticle Oil (full sized)

Julep - Top Coat (full sized)

*HAIR*

Clear Scalp &amp; Hair Therapy Shampoo &amp; Conditioner - each .28 oz packets

Kerastase - Oleo Relax - partially used.  I have 2/3 left of a 4.2 oz bottle.  No overlay cap for the pump, but I can seal it for shipping. (orig. cost of bottle was $35) 

*MAKEUP*

Illamasqua Medium Pencil - Hex, full sized

Pixi Lip &amp; Line Primer - full sized

Beauty for Real - The Perfect Pencil/Lip Enhancer - full sized

Missha - travel size (20g) - I have #21, looking to trade for a #23

Murad, Eye Lift Perfector, full sized

Bare Minerals - Matte SPF 15 Foundation Sample with mini Kabuki brush &amp; .15 oz Prime Time Foundation Primer sample  (I have two sets - one with Fairly Light Foundation and one Light.)

*MISC.*

Beauty Fix Cosmetic Bags (different ones - train case shape &amp; flowered flat ones)

*WISHLIST*

Algenist products

Burberry Lip Mists

GK Hair shampoo/condtioner

Alessandro Pedix or Julep Best Pedi Cream

Dermaquest Skin Vitalight (Beauty Fix)

Julep Elixir Argan Oil (or other 100% organic argan oil), Marula Oil or Maracuja Oil

Beauty For Real - Kiss Me lip gloss

Butter London - All Hail the Queen

But try me - I'm open to *lots* of stuff (though not foil packets).

THANKS!!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 30, 2012)

Anyone interested in trading the Clarins balm from the Sephora ItKits? I've fallen in love and want more lol! Please pm me and maybe we can work something out?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Nov 30, 2012)

*Updated 11/30/12 new items in pink below*

All items are new/unopened unused unless noted.  If you would like to see pictures please let me know. Shipping to US only.

*Birchbox*


Stila 10-in-01 HD Beauty Balm, Stay All Day Foundation and Stay All Day Concealer Sampler Card (light color)x2

*My Glam*


All Belle Red Wedding Lashes 

Eclos Anti Aging Regenerative Cream .25 fl oz 7ml 
Nailtini in Millionaire .5 fl oz 15ml swatched on one nail

X Out: Shine Control 0.75 fl oz 20ml 

*Glossybox*


A Perfume Organic in Urban Organic (vial about half full, was received that way) 

*Skincare*


Caudalie Premier Cru La Creme The cream 0.06fl oz 2ml
Exuviance SkinRise Bionic Tonic 0.05 fl oz  
Exuviance Restorative Complex 0.07 fl oz 

Origins Plantscription Anti Aging Serum .05 fl oz 1.5 ml 

*Haircare*


Clear Scalp &amp; Hair Therapy Total Care Nourishing Shampoo &amp; Conditioner 0.28 fl oz 8.3 ml each
Fekkai Shea Butter Moisturizing Shampoo &amp; Conditioner 0.3 fl oz 9ml each
L'Oreal Ever Cream Sulfate Free Nourishing Shampoo &amp; Conditioner &amp; Deep Nourishing masque 0.34 fl oz 10ml each
Ouidad Moisture Lock Leave In Conditioner 0.27 fl oz 8ml
Phyto Botanical Hair Relaxing Balm 0.5 fl oz

*Fragrance*


Bvlgari Man Eau de Toilette 0.05 fl oz 1.5 ml squirted 1x, looks half full
Diane by Diane Von Furstenberg Perfume w/card 0.04 fl oz 1.2ml
The Body Shop White Musk Eau de Toilette .33 fl oz 10ml

*Eyes/Face*


Essence 2 in 1 Kajal pencil 10 sweet &amp; heart 0.04 oz 1.2g

i.d bare minerals face color 30806 true .02 oz .57g (recieved in a trade)
Jack Black Pure Clean Daily Facial Cleanser with Aloe and Sage leaf  x2 (no size listed) 


*Misc*


Pink and Purple satin wrislet with white "stars" 
Schick Hyrdo Silk Razor purchased at Target outer box removed which prevents it from being returnable.  Comes with handle, 2 blade cartridges, 1 suction cup.   

Slatkin &amp; Co Sweet Cinnamon Pumpkin Candle 1.3 oz 36g
Tend Skin Liquid .25 fl oz 
Also if anyone is interested in trying the Shea Terra Organics Rose Hips Black soap let me know.  I have a 4oz glass bottle with a pump and would be happy to put it in a small container for you.

*Wish List*

Zoya Kimber

I like eye shadows, eye liners, mascara, lip products, makeup remover and nail polish.  I am still looking for my HG mascara and I like to try new stuff!  I don't have anything particular in mind so you can always ask!

Thank you


----------



## BagLady (Nov 30, 2012)

Updated 11/30

I will ship w/delivery confirmation and ask for the same in return. Shipping in the US only.

*Makeup:*


Clinique quickliner in intense chocolate 

NYX Roll On Shimmer in Salmon (swatched once) _ _ 

Lorac  Eyeshadow Trio (swatched once or twice) 
Clinique Color Surge Eyeshadow Duo Daybreak &amp; matte brown 
Clinique Color Surge Eyeshadow Duo(twilight mauve/brandied plum) / Blush (Smoldering Plum) swatched once 
Clinique Color Surge Eyeshadow Duo (butter pecan) / Blush (sunset glow) swatched once 
BareMinerals (Loose) Eyeshadow in Oz (used a few times) 
BareMinerals (Loose) Eyeshadow in Metallic Lavender (used once or twice) 
BareMinerals (Loose) Eyeshadow in Smoky Sequins (used once or twice) 
MAC Surf Baby Studio Careblend in Gold Go Lightly 

MAC Wonder Woman Amazon Princess Blush (swatched once)* * 
MAC Beauty Powder in Oh So Fair (from Venomous Villains collection but does not come in compact. Pan Only) Swatched 2 or 3 times

Stila Liquid Luminizer in Pink Shimmer (looking for Bronze or Rose Gold Color) 

*Tarte Lights Camera lashes Mascara (sample)* 
*Kryolan for glossybox Blusher in glossy Rosewood *

*Illamasqua Medium Pencil in Devotion*

*Nars Tinted Moisturzer in Alaska (2ml sample)*


*Nails:*


Deborah Lippman Private Dancer _***Picky_ 

Zoya Meg (used once)
Circus by Andrea Tightrope (swatched on 1 finger) 
*Incoco Nail Polish Strips in Sinderella (packet of 16)* 

*Skin:*


BareMinerals Purifying Facial Cleanser (.23oz)

By Terry Creme de Rose Soin Nutri-Lift Reconfortant (.14oz) 
DermaDoctor KP Duty priming serum(.06oz)&amp;moisturizing therapy for dry skin(.1oz) (1pk ea) 

Juice Beauty Green Apple Moisturizer SPF15 .5oz (used once)
Clarisonic Gentle Hydro Cleanser 1oz 
Clinique Dramatically Different Moisturizing Lotion (1oz) 

Boscia Purifying Cleansing Gel/Oil Free Daily Hydration (1pk ea) 
Nastassja Skin Enzyme Facial Peel  (.25oz) 

Dr Lewinn by Kinerase Wrinkle Repair Daily Lotion SPF30 1.7oz
Burt's Bees Intense Hydration Night Cream 1.8oz 
Skin 79 Hot Pink BB Cream (5g/travel)* *(swatched once on hand)
Skin 79 Gold BB Cream travel tube (5g/travel)* *(swatched once on hand)

*Ren Glycolactic Skin Renewal Peel Mask (4 foil packets) *

*Erno Laszlo Phormula 3-9 Repair Balm (SS sample) *

*Josie Maran Argan Cleansing Oil (1 foil packet) *

*Murad Skin Perfecting Primer (.17oz)*

*Urban Decay DESLICK Spray (.51oz)*



*Perfume:*


Harvey Prince Hello (sample spray) 
Harvey Prince Ageless (sample spray) 
Dolce &amp; Gabbana Light Blue (sample vial) 
Flora by Gucci (sample vial) 
Love Sweet Love (sample vial) 
Viva la Juicy (2 sample sprays) 
Lucy B Perfume Oil Duo (BB samples) 
Prada L'eau Ambree Eau de Parfum (sample vial) 
Prada Pour Homme Eau de Toilette (sample vial) 
Atelier Cologne Rose Anonyme 
*Viktor &amp; Rolf Spicebomb (sample vial) * 
*Hermes Terre d'Hermes (sample vial) *

*Kate Walsh Billionaire Boyfriend (spray sample) *

*Stella McCartney LILY (spray sample)*



*Hair:*


Alterna UV+ Fade Proof Fluide (.25oz)

Shu UemuraEssence Absolue Oil Sample (used once or twice) 
Macadamia Oil Healing Oil Treatment (1oz) 
LuLu Organics Lavender &amp; Clary Sage Hair Powder (BB sample) 
*Alterna Kendi Dry Oil Mist (from SS)* 

*Misc: *


BEAUTY BLENDER  
Aveeno Mineral Block SPF30 Lotion (3oz)

Nuxe Multi usage Dry Oil (.33oz)
ColorScience Pro loose mineral travel puff (.035oz) 

FAB Smooth Shave Cream (2oz)

MyGlam January Makeup Bag Only 
MyGlam February Makeup Bag Only 
MyGlam August Makeup Bag Only

Bath &amp; Body Works Sweet Pea Shower Gel (3oz) 
Target Fall Beauty Bag only (leopard print) 
*BB Give Box* 

*Wishlist:*


Eyeko Skinny Eyeliner (Olive)
Jouer mini rollerball (from BB)
One Love Organics Body Serum (Rose)
Mirenesse Lip Bomb in #2 (looking to trade my #4)
Chantecaille Gloss (Mini sample from BB)
Bioderma

OCC Lip Tars

Peter Thomas Roth Skincare
Lancome Visionnaire
Fresh products
Wen Products

OPI Red

Stella Mccartney Stella (sample or mini)
Marchesa Parfum D-Extase (sample or mini)

Inglot eyeshadows
Victoria's Secret So Sexy Hair products
ELF lip lock

I'm open to other things so try me.


----------



## sleepykat (Dec 1, 2012)

Let me know what interests you from my trade list and I will look at your trade list to see what we can work out. I include extras when I have them. I typically ship Mondays, Wednesdays and Thursdays. I ship USPS and I always use Delivery Confirmation (it's free when you ship using PayPal). I ask that traders with less than 10 feedback ship first either with Delivery Confirmation or a photo of the package addressed and with postage on it. I only ship within USA at this time. I am open to products that are not on my wish list.

*Updated 11/30/12*

*What I Have for Trade (Brand new unless noted otherwise)*

Note: (Photos are not mine, just links to online pics to give you an idea)

*MAKEUP*

*CoverGirl *Flipstick in Stunner, full size (http://thebeautyedge.com/covergirl-blast-flipstick-lipcolor-stunner/)

*Chella* Eyebrow Defining Gel, 0.12 fl oz (ipsy)

*BareMinerals* Marvelous Moxie lipgloss in Dare Devil, deluxe sample, 0.07 fl oz (ipsy)

*NAILS*

*Essie *polish in 'Fear or Desire', full size (vivid orange creme: http://iliketotalkalot.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/iliketotalkalot-essie-fear-or-desire-4.jpg), used for one coat on ten nails

*SKINCARE*

*Kyoku for Men *Sake Infused Shave Creme, 6 oz

*Kyoku for Men *Facial Moisturizer SPF 15, 1.7 fl oz

*Kyoku for Men *Razor Repair Balm, 1.7 fl oz

*Kyoku for Men *Exfoliating Facial Scrub, 3.4 fl oz

*Kyoku for Men *Daily Facial Cleanser, 3.4 fl oz

*HAIRCARE*

-----

*SCENTS*

-----

*OTHER*

-----

*Wishlist*

*One Love Organics Skin Savior Waterless Balm*

Zoya 'Aurora'

Essie 'Damsel in a Dress'

Deborah Lippmann 'Private Dancer'

Butter London 'Slapper'

Girly Bits 'Mother May I?'

Emily de Molly 'Regal Beginnings'

Zoya 'Ivanka'

Zoya 'Katherine'

Zoya 'Paloma'

*Essie 'Ladylike'*

Stamping plates for nail art

Lip scrub/exfoliator

Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant

Tarte LipSurgence (except for Amused, Adored, Escape, and Enchanted)

*Natural deodorant for men*

Mascara

Shower gel/body wash

Shiseido

Clinique


----------



## littlepup90 (Dec 1, 2012)

Hey! New to swapping but I have a few items up that I'd love to swap, I'm open to suggestions for what people would be offering in return for products.

What I have to swap:

* The Balm Meet Matt(e) eyeshadow , Shade: Matt Batali

*Aromachology clean &amp; fresh perfume sample

*Juicy Couture Viva La Juicy perfume sample

* Circus by Andrea's Choice full sized nail polish in 'Spectacle'

*The Balm Stainiac lip and cheek tint sample

*Atelier Cologne in Rose Anonyme sample (comes with a cute make up postcard, unopened).

*Beauty Army Camo Collection limited edition loose pigment shadow in 'locked and loaded'

More to come but please, let me know if you'd like to swap!


----------



## littlepup90 (Dec 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *stellar136* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi everyone! This is a long shot but I'm looking to gift my sister a black eyeko skinny liner this year for xmas, if anyone has an extra they would like to trade i'll be generous  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## MarbleSky (Dec 1, 2012)

Just added a Stila In the Know full size palette (tried a couple colors but they don't work for my skin tone).

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127191/marbleskys-trade-thread


----------



## mks8372 (Dec 1, 2012)

Updated list12/1/12:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/130773/mks8372#post_1969713


----------



## Gracie Girl (Dec 1, 2012)

Deleted


----------



## heather4602 (Dec 1, 2012)

Here is my list! I just added a few items!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125542/heather-4602


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Dec 1, 2012)

All items are new unless specified otherwise.

*Travel Size*:

Ulta Instant Nourish Facial Moisturizer

Clinique Dramatically Different Moisturizing Lotion

Dr. Lewinn by Kinerase Instant Dermal Wrinkle Filler daily treatment

Borghese B Gloss in Fiore

Murad Line Tamer

Make Up Forever Gloss Lab Shine Star collection ( light shimmery pink nude)

Hydroxatone Intensive Anti-Wrinkle Complex

Jurlique Moisture Replenishing Day Cream

Ahava Extreme Day Cream

Sisley Intense Anti-Aging Hydration (2)

Neutrogena Pure and free liquid daily sunblock spf 50

Clarins Delectable Self tanning mousse (2)

supergoop everyday spf 30 (2)

Miracle Skin Transformer in medium

Primed and poreless too faced bronze (2)

shisheido spf 60 face and body ultimate sunscreen 

benefit lipgloss in a bronzey peach color ( the name sticker fell off)

murad acne and wrinkle reducer (2)

clean scene moisturizer

roberto cavalli perfume 

olay regenerist ELF  

Clean Perfumes in Fresh Laundry, Shower Fresh . These are the sizes that you would find in the deluxe sephora sampler pack, not the little vials. NEW

Pixel Polish in till im blue over you NEW

Ada Cosmetics Golden Bronzer 1 gram

Lipsi Cosmetics Aphrodite Powder 5ml

Sally Hansen Nails and Cuticle Cream  

Kate Somerville Exfolikate ( ..5 oz and .16oz)

Sally Girl Polishes in Hot pink, hot orange, Shimmery green/blue and Purple glitter. Each used once

Murad Essential C Day Moisture SPF 30

Peter Thomas Roth Max Sheer All Day Lotion

OPI Minis in a light lilac and a light pink 

Yellow and green polish from the New Black Spring Collection

Stay Dont Stray Benefit

Aurumere Sandalwood Soap 

Bare Minerals Original foundation in fairly light

Mirabella eyeshadow in semiformal

Urban Decay polish in White widow

Sally Hansen HD polish in a shimmery purple and shimmery pink

Smashbox brow tech and cream eye liner palette

Victoria's Secret super model perfume ( about the size of a small one from the sephora sampler-not a vial)

Very Sexy Hot Sheer Sexy Mist VS 2.5oz

*Full Size*:

Sally Hansen Salon Effects Strips in 440 Animal Instinct (3)

Mally Eyeshadow Stick in Twilight

Time Balm Vanilla OIl Absorbing Moisturizer (about 90% full)

Ulta Mineral Powder Eye Shadow in Embers (swatched)

Be a Bombshell Eyeliner

Estee Lauder Artist Eye Pencil in Softsmudge Black

Urban Decay Green Goddess Eyeshadow (swatched)

Covergirl lash blast volume NIB  NEW

Lauren Brook Cosmetics liner in Black/brown (sharpened)

Sephora Flashy Liner Waterproof in Flashy Ultra green (Used a couple of times)

Sephora Flashy Liner Waterproof in Flashy Silver (sharpened)

Lauren Brooke cosmetics Golden Bronzer

Burtâ€™s Bees Tinted Lip Balm in Red Dahlia (swatched)

Stila Eyeshadow Pan in Jade

Supergoop sunscreen everyday 30 spf (2)

clean Scene spot treatment

a moisturizer for oily skin that I got from the loreal testing program. Used once and didn't like it.

dermstore lip quench

elf nail polish in Chic Confetti

Physician's Formula Healthy Wear Bronzer in Light (used a couple of times) 

Flirt See Ya Makeup Remover (Used a couple of times)
Ofra Eyebrow pencil in a dark brown ( I sharpened it because I used it a couple of times. The color was just too dark and I couldn't make it work) 
UD Half Baked Eyeshadow (I used a few times and then I dropped it, so it's shattered but if someone wants to put it back together, then help yourself. Lol) 

NYC Individual Eyes Palette in Dark Shadows ( It came in the mail from influester and one of the shadows had a chunk that had fallen out. I swatched them as well) 

Model Co Fiber Mascara 

Andrea's Choice Polishes in Purple, white, pink (these have all been used for 1 mani)

Perfectly Posh Lip Gloss in Sassy Vanillamint

OPI Don't be Koi with Me (used once)

Cinnamon Sass Solid Shimmer Perfume by Perfectly Posh

*Packets/Foils*:

Dr. CiLabo Aqua Collagen Gel Super Moisture (3)

Amore Pacific Natural Protector

Derma e Hyaluronic Acid Day Creme

Dior One essential skin boosting super serum

Full of Promise Restoring Cream

Premier instant stretching mask 

dr ci labo aqua collagen gel (2)

stila one step foundation in dark (4)

amazing cosmetics anti aging face primer

clarins instant smooth self tanning mousse 

pores no more dr brandt pore refiner bronze

stila illuminating tinted moisturizer in shade 1 (2)

purminerals color correcting primer in neutral

Porefessional (2)

murad oil free sunblock spf 30 (2)

dr ci labo aqua in derm 

magic lumi primer

garnier skin renew in light/medium and medium/deep

UD Naked Skin Foundation in shade 8 and 2 

Oxy Clinical Acne Treatment 

Jeune dage organics anti aging serum 

Egyptian Magic All purpose skin cream

Sephora Smoothing Primer

Burt's Bees Intense hydration day lotion and night cream

Wishlist:

Liqwd Products

bronzers

anything for oily skin

clay masks

volumizing hair products

Julep polishes

Pretty open to anything from Birchbox

Cachabon Rings from Julep


----------



## BagLady (Dec 1, 2012)

Updated w/the following:

Nars New Lover Velvet Lip Pencil

Diptique Volutes Sample from SS

Boghese Body Tono (1oz)

Kiehls Ultra Facial Cleanser (2.5oz)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/128421/bagladys-trade-list


----------



## lovepink (Dec 1, 2012)

*Updated 12/1/12 new items in pink below*

All items are new/unopened unused unless noted.  If you would like to see pictures please let me know. Shipping to US only.

*Birchbox*


Stila 10-in-01 HD Beauty Balm, Stay All Day Foundation and Stay All Day Concealer Sampler Card (light color)x2

*My Glam*


All Belle Red Wedding Lashes 

Eclos Anti Aging Regenerative Cream .25 fl oz 7ml 
Nailtini in Millionaire .5 fl oz 15ml swatched on one nail

X Out: Shine Control 0.75 fl oz 20ml 

*Glossybox*


A Perfume Organic in Urban Organic (vial about half full, was received that way) 

*Skincare*


Caudalie Premier Cru La Creme The cream 0.06fl oz 2ml
Exuviance SkinRise Bionic Tonic 0.05 fl oz  
Exuviance Restorative Complex 0.07 fl oz 

Origins Plantscription Anti Aging Serum .05 fl oz 1.5 ml 


*Haircare*


Clear Scalp &amp; Hair Therapy Total Care Nourishing Shampoo &amp; Conditioner 0.28 fl oz 8.3 ml each
Fekkai Shea Butter Moisturizing Shampoo &amp; Conditioner 0.3 fl oz 9ml each
L'Oreal Ever Cream Sulfate Free Nourishing Shampoo &amp; Conditioner &amp; Deep Nourishing masque 0.34 fl oz 10ml each
Ouidad Moisture Lock Leave In Conditioner 0.27 fl oz 8ml
Phyto Botanical Hair Relaxing Balm 0.5 fl oz

*Fragrance*


Bvlgari Man Eau de Toilette 0.05 fl oz 1.5 ml squirted 1x, looks half full
Diane by Diane Von Furstenberg Perfume w/card 0.04 fl oz 1.2ml
The Body Shop White Musk Eau de Toilette .33 fl oz 10ml

*Eyes/Face*


Essence 2 in 1 Kajal pencil 10 sweet &amp; heart 0.04 oz 1.2g

i.d bare minerals face color 30806 true .02 oz .57g (recieved in a trade)
Jack Black Pure Clean Daily Facial Cleanser with Aloe and Sage leaf  x2 (no size listed)  3ml

Kiehl's Facial Fuel Energizing Face Wash (Gel cleanser for men) 1.0 fl oz 30ml

Kiehl's Facial Fuel Energizing Moisture treatment for men 0.5 fl oz 15ml


Kiehl's Ultimate brushless shave cream for men .10 fl oz 

*Misc*


Pink and Purple satin wrislet with white "stars" 
Schick Hyrdo Silk Razor purchased at Target outer box removed which prevents it from being returnable.  Comes with handle, 2 blade cartridges, 1 suction cup.  

Slatkin &amp; Co Sweet Cinnamon Pumpkin Candle 1.3 oz 36g
Tend Skin Liquid .25 fl oz
Also if anyone is interested in trying the Shea Terra Organics Rose Hips Black soap let me know.  I have a 4oz glass bottle with a pump and would be happy to put it in a small container for you.

*Wish List*

Wet n Wild Sparle till Morning Palette

Zoya Kimber

I like eye shadows, eye liners, mascara, lip products, makeup remover and nail polish.  I am still looking for my HG mascara and I like to try new stuff!  I don't have anything particular in mind so you can always ask!

Thank you


----------



## Musegirl (Dec 1, 2012)

*Musegirl*

*Available for Trade: Updated 11/29/12*

New items in blue

*Face Makeup*

Â·         Per-fekt â€œSkin Perfect Gelâ€ in Rich (mini-.25oz) new

Â·         Benefit â€œThat Gal Brightening Face Primerâ€ (packet-3.5ml) new

Â·         Smashbox â€œPhoto Finish Primerâ€ (mini-15 ml) new 

Â·         Benefit â€œHigh Beam Illuminizerâ€ (mini-4ml) swatched

Â·         Benefit â€œPosieTintâ€ (small mini) swatched

Â·         Hourglass â€œVeil Mineral Primerâ€ (packet) new

Â·         Lorac â€œaquaPRIMEâ€ (packet) new

Â·         Boscia â€œSheer Tinted Moisturizer SPF 15â€ in Medium (packet) new

Â·         Sephora â€œInstant Radiance Foundationâ€ in Light and Medium (packets) new x4

*Eye Makeup*

Â·         Korres â€œ Shimmering Eye Shadowâ€ in 54S Dark Grey (full size) swatched

Â·         Stila â€œStay All Day Waterproof Liquid Eyelinerâ€ in Black (full size) new

Â·         BareMinerals â€œRound the Clock Waterproof Eyelinerâ€ in Midnight (mini- .02oz) new

Â·         Illamasqua â€œCream Eye Shadowâ€ in Command (full size) swatched

*Lip Products*

Â·         Model Co â€œLip Duo Lipstick and Ultimate Shine Lip Glossâ€ in Dusk/Striptease (full size) swatched 

Â·         Tarte â€œMaracuja Divine Shine Lip Glossâ€ in Blissful (mini- .05oz) new

Â·         Buxom â€œBig &amp; Healthy Lip Polishâ€ in Dolly (mini-.07oz) new

Â·         bareMinerals â€œPretty Amazing Lip Colorâ€ in Free Will (mini-.07oz) swatched

Â·         OCC "Lip Tar" in Melange (full size) swatched

*Skin Care*

Â·         Sephora â€œ Instant Moisture Maskâ€ (packet- .35oz) new x2

Â·         Murad â€œ Essential-C Eye Cream SPF 15â€ (packet) new x2

Â·         Korres â€œWild Rose 24hr Moisturizing &amp; Brightening Creamâ€ (packet) new

Â·         Clarins â€œMulti-Active Day Creamâ€ (packet) new

Â·         Miracle Skin Transformer â€œHydroactive Microdermâ€ (mini-.85oz) new

*Body Care*

Â·         Calendrea â€œHand Soapâ€ in Palmarosa Wild Mint, Mandarin Vetiver &amp; Lavender Pine (paper pods) new

Â·         Apothederm â€œStretch Mark Creamâ€ (mini-.7oz) new

Â·         [SIZE=9.5pt]Comodynes â€œIntensive Tanning Toweletteâ€ (packet) new[/SIZE]

*Nail Polish*

Â·         Pop Beauty Nail Glam in Black Crackle (full size) new

Â·         OPI in Your Rock-apulco Red (full size) swatched

*Perfume*

Â·         CLEAN â€œShower Freshâ€ (rollerball) new

Â·         Marc Jacobs â€œDaisyâ€ (rollerball) new

*Wishlist*

Â·         *Eyeko â€œSkinny Liquid Eyelinerâ€ in Olive*

Â·         Tarte â€œLipsurgence Lip Tintâ€ in Joy

Â·         Astara Masks and other face masks

Â·         Oscar Blandi Jasmine Shampoo and Conditioner

Â·         Julep- Renee, Eloise, Charlotte, Susie

Â·         Nail Polish by: Deborah Lippman, Zoya, Julip, Illamasqua or Butter London

Â·         Perfume scented like Jasmine, Rose, Lilac or Peony

Â·         Mattifying products

Â·         Dark circle treatments


----------



## gracewilson (Dec 2, 2012)

What I have (New unless otherwise noted):


*Stila Lip Glaze in Kitten - brand new, sealed* (this is the same size that came in Birchbox)
*Missha Perfect Cover B.B. Cream in No.21* (full size - 50mL) - I really wanted to like this, so I tried it a few times (read: I used a few pumps), but it just wasn't right for my skin tone.

Birchbox:


EyeRock Stick-on Eyeliners (opened to look at, but not used - four sets in pack)
Marie Veronique Organics Body Oil

Fragrance Vial Samples (Maybe I could bundle these?)


Oscar De La Renta, Live in Love
John Varvatos, Artisan
Taylor Swift, Wonderstruck
Kate Spade, Twirl (this one sprays)
Viva La Juicy La Fleur (this one sprays too)
Lancome La vie est belle (sprays)

Target Fall Beauty Bag (Foil Packets):


Fekkai Shea Butter Moisturizing Shampoo &amp; Conditioner, .3 oz each
Jergens Daily Moisture Lotion, .25 oz
Clear Scalp &amp; Hair Therapy Total Care Nourishing Shampoo &amp; Conditioner, .28 oz each
Loreal EverCreme Sulfate-Free Nourishing Shampoo, Conditioner, &amp; Deep Nourishing Mask, .34 oz each

Other


M.A.D. Skincare Illuminating Daily Moisturizer, .13 oz, new
M.A.D. Skincare Youth Transformative Age Correcting Serum, .13 oz, new
M.A.D. Skincare Wrinkle Repellant Environmental Protection Serum, .13 oz, new
Burts Bees Peppermint Foot Lotion, .47 oz
Burts Bees Super Glossy Natural Lip Shine, Sweet Pink, .3 oz (full size)
Mary Kay Nourishine Plus Lip Gloss, Pink Luster, .01 oz
Peter Thomas Roth Mega Rich Body Lotion, 1 oz
Peter Thomas Roth Mega-Rich Body Wash, 1 oz (x2)
Salvatore Ferragamo Tuscan Soul Shampoo, Conditioner, and Body Wash (~1 oz each)

What I would like:


Eyeko Liquid Eyeliner
Pixi Lip &amp; Line in Sheer Nude
TheBalm Stainiac in Beauty Queen
theBalm Mary-Louminizer
Makeup products (esp. tarte, stila, benefit, thebalm etc.) in safe colors... I'm not brave!
Essie and zoya polishes
Dirt scrub

Try me - I'm open!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  *Also, these are all things I want to trade or get rid of!  So I'd be happy to bundle several things for any one thing on my wish list.*


----------



## xiehan (Dec 2, 2012)

Hey all! Here's some random things I've been looking for:


Julep nail polish in O Canada - new/unused only, prefer if it's still shrink-wrapped (Christmas gift for Canadian co-worker)
[beauty Army] Skinn Cosmetics Twin Lip Duo in Coral Poppy - prefer to trade for my Pink Tulip, but I might also be willing to get the Coral Poppy for something else
[sample Society] Dermalogica Precleanse... I know, it's a long shot
[Glossybox] Illamasqua Medium Pencil in Flinch (taupe) or any of the browns

My trade list is in my signature. I've been working on downsizing but I still have a bunch of stuff, especially tons of skincare. I might also have a few things not on the list that I'd be willing to let go for the right trade, so just let me know what you're interested in!


----------



## littlepup90 (Dec 2, 2012)

I have the  Coral/Poppy Twin Lip Duo, in shrink wrap, unused. However, I have the Pink Tulip one already as well. What full sized products would you be willing to trade off your list for this?



> Originally Posted by *xiehan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey all! Here's some random things I've been looking for:
> 
> ...


----------



## BagLady (Dec 2, 2012)

*Updated 12/2*

I ship w/delivery confirmation and ask for the same in return. Shipping in the US only.

*Makeup:*


Clinique quickliner in intense chocolate 

NYX Roll On Shimmer in Salmon (swatched once) _ _ 

Lorac  Eyeshadow Trio (swatched once or twice) 
Clinique Color Surge Eyeshadow Duo Daybreak &amp; matte brown 
Clinique Color Surge Eyeshadow Duo(twilight mauve/brandied plum) / Blush (Smoldering Plum) swatched once 
Clinique Color Surge Eyeshadow Duo (butter pecan) / Blush (sunset glow) swatched once 
BareMinerals (Loose) Eyeshadow in Oz (used a few times) 
BareMinerals (Loose) Eyeshadow in Metallic Lavender (used once or twice) 
BareMinerals (Loose) Eyeshadow in Smoky Sequins (used once or twice) 
MAC Surf Baby Studio Careblend in Gold Go Lightly 

MAC Wonder Woman Amazon Princess Blush (swatched once)* * 
MAC Beauty Powder in Oh So Fair (from Venomous Villains collection but does not come in compact. Pan Only) Swatched 2 or 3 times

Stila Liquid Luminizer in Pink Shimmer (looking for Bronze or Rose Gold Color) 

*Tarte Lights Camera lashes Mascara (sample)* 
*Kryolan for glossybox Blusher in glossy Rosewood *

*Illamasqua Medium Pencil in Devotion*

*Nars Tinted Moisturzer in Alaska (2ml sample)*

*Lancome Hypnose Masacara (sample from Sephora ItKit)*


*Nails:*


Deborah Lippman Private Dancer 

Zoya Meg (used once)
*Incoco Nail Polish Strips in Sinderella (packet of 16)* 

*Skin:*


BareMinerals Purifying Facial Cleanser (.23oz)

DermaDoctor KP Duty priming serum(.06oz)&amp;moisturizing therapy for dry skin(.1oz) (1pk ea) 

Juice Beauty Green Apple Moisturizer SPF15 .5oz (used once)
Clarisonic Gentle Hydro Cleanser 1oz 
Clinique Dramatically Different Moisturizing Lotion (1oz) 

Boscia Purifying Cleansing Gel (1 foil packet) 
Nastassja Skin Enzyme Facial Peel  (.25oz) 

Dr Lewinn by Kinerase Wrinkle Repair Daily Lotion SPF30 1.7oz
Burt's Bees Intense Hydration Night Cream 1.8oz 
Skin 79 Gold BB Cream travel tube (5g/travel)* *(swatched once on hand)
Josie Maran Argan Cleansing Oil (1 foil packet) 

Murad Skin Perfecting Primer (.17oz)

*Urban Decay DESLICK Spray (.51oz)*

*WEI Buffing Beads (.02 packet)*

*WEI Golden Root Purifying Mud Mask (.14oz foil packet)*


*Perfume:*


Harvey Prince Hello (sample spray) 
Harvey Prince Ageless (sample spray) 
Dolce &amp; Gabbana Light Blue (sample vial) 
Flora by Gucci (sample vial) 
Love Sweet Love (sample vial) 
Viva la Juicy (2 sample sprays) 
Lucy B Perfume Oil Duo (BB samples) 
Prada L'eau Ambree Eau de Parfum (sample vial) 
Prada Pour Homme Eau de Toilette (sample vial) 
Atelier Cologne Rose Anonyme 
Viktor &amp; Rolf Spicebomb (sample vial) 
Hermes Terre d'Hermes (sample vial) 
Kate Walsh Billionaire Boyfriend (spray sample) 
*Diptique Volutes (Sample from SS)* 


*Hair:*


Alterna UV+ Fade Proof Fluide (.25oz)

Shu UemuraEssence Absolue Oil Sample (used once or twice) 
Macadamia Oil Healing Oil Treatment (1oz) 
LuLu Organics Lavender &amp; Clary Sage Hair Powder (BB sample) 
Alterna Kendi Dry Oil Mist (from SS) (sprayed once)

*Misc: *


Aveeno Mineral Block SPF30 Lotion (3oz)

Nuxe Multi usage Dry Oil Shimmer (.33oz)
ColorScience Pro loose mineral travel puff (.035oz) 

MyGlam January Makeup Bag Only 

MyGlam August Makeup Bag Only

BB Give Box

*Wishlist:*


Color Club Put a Pin It
Eyeko Skinny Eyeliner (Olive)

One Love Organics Body Serum (Rose)
Mirenesse Lip Bomb in #2 (looking to trade my #4)
Chantecaille Gloss (Mini sample from BB)
Bioderma

OCC Lip Tars

Peter Thomas Roth Skincare
Lancome Visionnaire
Wen Shampoo

OPI Red

Givenchy Very Irresistable (sample or mini)
Stella Mccartney Stella (sample or mini)
Marchesa Parfum D-Extase (sample or mini)

Inglot eyeshadows
Victoria's Secret So Sexy Hair products
ELF lip lock

I'm open to other things so try me.


----------



## Baberanza (Dec 3, 2012)

*-/updated below!*


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Dec 3, 2012)

I've just received the ModelCo gloss in Striptease via trade (new), but in person it just looks like it'll be too light for me.  I'd love to swap it for either the red or the pink - PM me if interested!


----------



## CRB882 (Dec 4, 2012)

*For Trade*

Ouidad Climate Control Heat &amp; Humidity Gel

Chella eyebrow defining gel

Starlet Cosmetics eye pencil in chocolate

Be a Bombshell eye liner in onyx

Archipelago Pomegranate Body Soap

Jouer Moisturizing Lip Gloss in Birchbox Pink (swatched)

Stila one step bronze (only willing to trade for multiple objects or another full size item)

Anastasia Hydrafull Gloss in Bellini (swatched)

Pink Birchbox keychain

*Wanted*

Julep's Pink Grapefruit Body Frosting

Benefit They're Real mascara

FusionBeauty LipFusion Balm Lip Conditioning Stick

Eyeko Fat Eye Stick (grey)

mascara

purple nail polish


----------



## jac a (Dec 4, 2012)

hi mut-ers!* ISO julep's red and pink iPhone cases*, let me know if you'd be interested in a swap or purchase. would love to do either/or. thanks bunches!!

trade list in signature.


----------



## bethm (Dec 4, 2012)

Someone had a full-size Ouidad Climate Control Gel on here not too long ago ... if you are that person, do you still have it??  I would be interested in making a trade!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Laura Marie (Dec 4, 2012)

*U.S Trades only Please!*

**All items are new unless otherwise stated**

*Full Size Items*


*2 Tarte Maracuja Miracle Foundations Light-Medium(used 2 pumps) and Beige* *retail for $42*
*NARS Orgasm illuminator used 2 times, still full* 
*Murad Intensive-C Radiance Peel* *retails for $49.50, will be picky*
*Murad Skin Perfecting Primer used 2 times*

*Mirenesse Lip bomb in #2*

*2 Urban Decay Big Fatty Mascara*

*ModelCo Mascara (from BB)*

*Covergirl Lash Blast Volume Black Brown*

*Covergirl Classic Color blush Rose Silk*

*Milani Baked blush in Rose D'Oro, Corallina and Dolce Pink*

*theBalm Plump your pucker in Passion my fruit and Pink my Lemonade*

*theBalm Shady Lady eyeshadow in Shameless Shana (from Ipsy)*

*Lancome Juicy tubes in Copacabana Coffee*

*Lots of NYX Ultra Pearl Mania ask about colors!*

*Benefit Some Kind-a Gorgeous Lite*

*2X Benefit Badgal Waterproof Black, New no Box*


*Deluxe Samples*


*DDF Brightening Cleanser 4.5 fl oz* 
*Pequi Oil treatment (from ipsy)*

*Benefit High Beam*

*benefit Porefessional*

*Benefit They're Real Mascara*


*Lotions *

*3 fl oz. from Bath and Body Works, All are unused*


*Dark Kiss* 
*Black Amethyst*

*Carried Away*

*2X Warm Vanilla Sugar*

*Orange Sapphire*

*2 fl oz. BBW, unsued*


*Coconut Mango* 
*Into the Wild*

*Victoria's Secret*


*Pure Seduction 8.4 fl oz, NEW* 
*Strawberries and Champagne 8.4 fl oz, NEW*

*Dream Angels Heavenly Angel Body Butter 5 OZ, NEW*

*OTHER*


*Viva La Juicy 4.2 FL OZ* 
*Viva La Juicy Shower Gel 4.2 FL OZ*


*Hair*


*Paul Mitchell awapuhi Wild Ginger Shine Spray 3.3 OZ, NEW* 
*Redken Shine Flash 02 2.1 OZ*


*MISC*


*Tweezerman Matchbox Itty Bitty Files Pink with orange and white white polka dots* 
*Color Cluc polish Put A Pin In It and Staus Update from BB*

*2X Jouer Luminzing Moisture Tint in Bronze from BB*

*Eye Rock Designer Liner From BB*


**WISHLIST**

*OPI Rainbow Connection*

*OPI Bubble Bath*

*Buxom Glosses in this year's Holiday set! Sold Out at my local Sephora*

*Maybelline Age Rewind Concealer in MEDIUM*

*Various mac items from limited edition collections Try Me!*

*MAC Blushes, Lipsticks and MSF's *


----------



## nolapocs (Dec 4, 2012)

Hello,

I have many many beauty products for sale.

Please look at my photos.and make me an offer.

I post items for sale on ebay as well under nohelia_13. i have excellent reviews as i ship products out as soon as they post payment thru paypal.

here is the link.

https://picasaweb.google.com/101329380829148847235/MAKEUP?authkey=Gv1sRgCP-OkdOY9rDTpAE#

ps. i update products on  a daily basis


----------



## lovepink (Dec 4, 2012)

*Updated 12/4/12 new items in pink below*

All items are new/unopened unused unless noted.  If you would like to see pictures please let me know. Shipping to US only.

*Birchbox*


Stila 10-in-01 HD Beauty Balm, Stay All Day Foundation and Stay All Day Concealer Sampler Card (light color)x2

*My Glam*


All Belle Red Wedding Lashes 

Eclos Anti Aging Regenerative Cream .25 fl oz 7ml 
Nailtini in Millionaire .5 fl oz 15ml swatched on one nail

X Out: Shine Control 0.75 fl oz 20ml 

*Glossybox*


A Perfume Organic in Urban Organic (vial about half full, was received that way) 

*Skincare*


Caudalie Premier Cru La Creme The cream 0.06fl oz 2ml
Exuviance SkinRise Bionic Tonic 0.05 fl oz  
Exuviance Restorative Complex 0.07 fl oz 

Origins Plantscription Anti Aging Serum .05 fl oz 1.5 ml 


*Haircare*


Clear Scalp &amp; Hair Therapy Total Care Nourishing Shampoo &amp; Conditioner 0.28 fl oz 8.3 ml each
Fekkai Shea Butter Moisturizing Shampoo &amp; Conditioner 0.3 fl oz 9ml each
L'Oreal Ever Cream Sulfate Free Nourishing Shampoo &amp; Conditioner &amp; Deep Nourishing masque 0.34 fl oz 10ml each
Ouidad Moisture Lock Leave In Conditioner 0.27 fl oz 8ml
Phyto Botanical Hair Relaxing Balm 0.5 fl oz

*Fragrance*


Bvlgari Man Eau de Toilette 0.05 fl oz 1.5 ml squirted 1x, looks half full
Diane by Diane Von Furstenberg Perfume w/card 0.04 fl oz 1.2ml
Forever Red by Bath and Body Works .25 fl oz 7ml spritzed 2-3 times 
The Body Shop White Musk Eau de Toilette .33 fl oz 10ml

*Eyes/Face*


Essence 2 in 1 Kajal pencil 10 sweet &amp; heart 0.04 oz 1.2g

i.d bare minerals face color 30806 true .02 oz .57g (recieved in a trade)
Jack Black Pure Clean Daily Facial Cleanser with Aloe and Sage leaf  x2 (no size listed)  3ml

Kiehl's Facial Fuel Energizing Face Wash (Gel cleanser for men) 1.0 fl oz 30ml

Kiehl's Facial Fuel Energizing Moisture treatment for men 0.5 fl oz 15ml


Kiehl's Ultimate brushless shave cream for men .10 fl oz 

*Lips*


Kiehl's Lip Balm #1 0.5 fl oz 15 ml swatched once with clean qtip 
*Misc*


Pink and Purple satin wrislet with white "stars" 
Schick Hyrdo Silk Razor purchased at Target outer box removed which prevents it from being returnable.  Comes with handle, 2 blade cartridges, 1 suction cup.  

Slatkin &amp; Co Sweet Cinnamon Pumpkin Candle 1.3 oz 36g
Tend Skin Liquid .25 fl oz
Also if anyone is interested in trying the Shea Terra Organics Rose Hips Black soap let me know.  I have a 4oz glass bottle with a pump and would be happy to put it in a small container for you.

*Wish List*

Wet n Wild Sparkle till Morning palette

Zoya Kimber

I like eye shadows, eye liners, mascara, lip products, makeup remover and nail polish.  I am still looking for my HG mascara and I like to try new stuff!  I don't have anything particular in mind so you can always ask!

Thank you


----------



## Baberanza (Dec 5, 2012)

I ship using USPS, and I always send with delivery confirmation. I ask that regardless of your amt. of trades, you please do the same. It saves us both. Also, if you have less than 7 positive feedback, please send first - if you have any negative unexplained feedback, please send first. &amp; FYI, I do re-use packaging but try to package everything very nicely/safely!

 *Lips:*

-5 x 0.059oz Tarte Maracuja Lip Glosses - all BN.

(shades are: jena, ali, mel, anna and nuria.)

*Nails:*

-Revlon Whimsical (BN.)

-Julep Sheryl (swatched)

*Eyes:*

-Mirabella eyeshadow in 'semi-formal' - BN.

-UD rollergirl palette (I swatched colors only once, with a clean brush. I may be picky about this.)

-Lancome hypnose star mascara in 'noir midnight' - 4ml/0.135 fl. oz - BN.

*Hair:*

-Sebastian Color ignite multi-tone shampoo - BN.

-sebastian color ignite multi-tone conditioner - BN.

-miss jessies pillow soft curls (1oz pkt) - BN.

*Random:*

-the balm's mary-lou manizer (deluxe sample size, swatched, rec'd in a swap).

*Face:*

-Sephora Age Defy Moisturizer Cream SPF 15 (5ml/0.169 fl. oz) - BN.

-Clarins Instant Smooth Perfecting Touch (4ml/0.13oz) - I did "swatch" this, just to feel the consistency on my wrist but I wasn't crazy for it.

-tarte smooth operator amazonian clay finishing powder (2.2g/0.07oz) - BN.

*I don't have a wishlist. Just send me yours and we will see if we can work something out!! *


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Dec 5, 2012)

All the items are new and never used unless otherwise noted.

Birchbox:

- Showstoppers Tape

- Juicy Couture perfume sample (no card)

- Atelier Cologne in Amber Nue sample (no card)

- Taylor Swift Wonderstruck sample (no card)

- Illume candle in red cedar

Ipsy:

- Mirenesse Lip Bomb #9 Pink/Nude (full size)

- Coastal Scents Set 3 (I took out two of the shadows and the two that are left are Maroon Berry and Caramel. They are untouched, unused, and in perfect condition)

- Black/White Chevron Bag with red trim

Julep:

- Glycolic Hand Scrub 1oz

Other:

- Lorac Tantalizer Deep Body Bronzing Luminizer 0.4oz

- Pixi Nail Polish in Fresh Red (full size)

- Neutrogena makeup remover cleansing towelettes (travel size packet of 7 towelettes)

- First Aid Beauty Face Cleanser foil packet 0.06oz

- Peter Thomas Roth Anti Aging Cleansing Gel foil packet 0.068oz

- Skin79 Super BB Cream VIP Gold Collection foil packet

- Bath and Body Works Body Lotion in Cashmere Glow 3oz

- Living Proof Prime Style Extender large foil packet 0.33oz

- Target Summer Beauty Bag (bag only) blue damask print on canvas material

- Physician's Formula black gel liner from the brown eyes set (brand new, but it's just the black liner from the set)

http://www.physiciansformula.com/en-us/productdetail/eyes/pencils-liners/07048.html

- Estee Lauder Sensuous Nude perfume sample (no card)

- L'Occitane Cherry Blossom Hand Cream 1oz

- Archipelago Mini Tin Candles in Elder Citron, Mango Tangerine, and Pomegranate Citrus (These arrived all missing wicks; if you have a candle warmer they would be perfect for that!)

- NARSkin Gentle Cream Cleanser small 2ml tube

- NARSkin Purifying Foam Cleanser small 2ml tube

Wishlist:

Shea Terra African Black Soap

Fall Target Beauty Bag (leopard print)

Ole Henricksen Truth Serum

Baggu Bags

DDF Brightening Cleanser

Mirenesse Lip Bomb #2

Ren Glycolactic Radiance Renewal Mask

Dermologica Daily Microfoliant

Nuxe Dry Oil

Jouer Lip Enhancer

Essie As Gold As It Gets

Essie Miss Fancy Pants

Essie Wicked

Color Club Put a Pin In It (Rose Gold Color)

Mox Botanicals Lip Balm


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Dec 5, 2012)

*Deluxe and Full Size *
 
Nume code for 100 dollars off of styling tools
 
REN- mayblossom t zone control cleansing gel (deluxe sample)
      t zone balancing day fluid (deluxe sample)
 
TheBalm- eyeshadow Meet Matt(e) in Matt Battali (x2)  deluxe sample from ipsy
  
Bare Minerals-  Marvelous Moxie Lipgloss in Dare Devil (deluxe sample from Ipsy)
 
X out Shine Control 0.75 (Ipsy)
 
Mario Badescu- Enzyme Cleansing Gel (deluxe sample)
 
Starlet Cosmetics-  eyeliner pencil in (1) black and (2) chocolate (full size) 
 
 
*Nail Polish*
 
Nailtinni-  in Millionaire (full size) new
  
Essie-  power clutch (full size) swatched once
 
Julep- Melissa (used x1 manicure) full size
 
Julep- Brandt (can't remember if I swatched this or used it for one manicure) full size
 
Color Club-  Muse-ical (I have 2 of these both mini sizes)
 
 
 
*Foil Packets*   MyChelle- Capillary Calming Serum .017   Crystal Essence- Mineral Deodorant Towelette in Lavender White Tea (x3)   Smashbox- Photo Finish Primer 0.053   L'Occitane- shampoo repair (x2) .20                  shampoo soothing     .27   Juice Beauty-  age defy green apple cleanser 0.07                      age defy green apple serum 0.07                      age defy green apple moisturizer 0.07                                           blemish clearing cleanser 0.07                      blemish clearing serum 0.07                      blemish clearing moisturizer 0.07   EmerginC-  earth hydrating phytelene cream 0.10                    kombucha cleanser 0.10   Naturopathica-  aloe cleansing gel 0.10   Miss Jessies-  curly meringue 1 ounce    Malin+Goetz-  vitamin e moisturizer (x2) 0.04                        *Wishlist*   Strivectin   Blush   BB Creams- would like to try Dr. Jart, Skin79, Missha, Boscia, pretty open to brands on this one   Eyelash growth serum   Dry shampoo   Model Co Fiber LashXtend    Beauty Blender  
I love facial masks and exfoliaters
 
Black soap
 
Living Proof
 
Liqwid
 
Perfekt products 
  Mirabella lip bombs (I have the bright red one but would love all the colors)
 
Perfume samples


----------



## Wida (Dec 5, 2012)

I am getting the Jane Iredale Longest Blackest Lash mascara in my Sample Society box this month and I would love to trade it for the Stila Crayon (any color) from one of the other kits in SS this month.  I'll be generous with my extras if anybody is interested.


----------



## Souly (Dec 5, 2012)

All items are new unless noted. DS - Deluxe Sample FS - Full Size

Pics here https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/131129/soulys-trade-list

Makeup

Stila - Garden Bliss All Over Shimmer Powder - FS

Urban Decay - Lip Junkie Lip Gloss in Naked - FS

Mirabella - Primer for Face &amp; Eyes - FS

Pop Beauty - Lavender Love Eye Magnet Eyeshadow - FS

Kat Von D - Foil Love Lipstick in Oh My Goth - FS Swatched on hand

Urban Decay - Stardust Eyeshadow in Retrograde - DS Swatched on hand

Kryolan For Glossybox - Blusher in Glossy Rosewood - FS

Covergirl - Blast Flipstick in Stunner - FS

Urban Decay - All Nighter Makeup Setting Spray - DS .51 oz

Ellis Faas - Milky Lips in L909 (toffee beige) - FS Swatched on hand

Korres - Raspberry Antioxidant Liquid Lipstick Vibrant Red - FS

Beauty For Real - The Perfect Lip Pencil in Nude - FS

Urban Decay - Supercurl Curling Mascara Mini

Bare Minerals - Marvelous Moxie Lip Gloss in Dare Devil - DS

Sephora - Outrageous Volume Mascara Mini

Stila - Set &amp; Correct Baked Powder Trio - FS  Swatched 

SKIN

Murad - Intensive - C Radiance Peel - DS .33 oz

DDF - Amplifying Elixer Serum - DS .5 oz

NAILS

Zoya â€“ Hermina â€“ FS

Sally Hansen â€“ Salon Effects Nail Polish Strips in Glitz Blitz â€“ FS

Nailtiques â€“ Formula 2 Nail Protein Mini

PERFUME

Lola by Marc Jacobs â€“ Mini Spray

Eau Fraiche by Versace Man â€“ Mini Bottle (like 100pt perks @ sephora)

Free w/ any trade â€“ just ask â€“ 1 per person

Skin &amp; Co â€“ Truffle Serum - DS

Nume - Arganic Argan Oil â€“ DS

Declaration by Cartier â€“ Mini Spray

Baiser Vole by Cartier â€“ Mini Spray

Wish List

Illamasqua â€“ Thrash Medium Pencil

Square Hue â€“ Sugar Plum

Color Club â€“ Insta This

Benefit - Benetint

Amika - Hair Mask

Benefit â€“ Georgia Blush

Nars - Velvet Gloss Lip Pencil in Lover

Tarte - Lipsurgence in Spirited &amp; Glisten

Carols Daughter - Almond Cookie Shea Souffle

Zoya â€“ Ginessa

Gel Eyeliners â€“ no black or brown plz

Shea Terra â€“ Whipped Shea Butter - no banana plz

Fresh â€“ Sugar Lip Treatment in Clear

Nearly Anything Illamasqua


----------



## missionista (Dec 6, 2012)

I have the following for trade.

Glossybox:

Missha BB Cream in #21--this is the FULL SIZE, 50 mL.  Used once, 98% left. *PENDING*

Arganics by Nume argan oil (10 ml).  New, never opened.

Nume $100 gift certificate code--this expires Dec. 31, so if anyone will use it, just let me know, I don't even need to trade anything for it.

Perfumies solid perfume in Forever Young.  Used once on clean wrist.

Illamasqua medium pencil in Forced, a slate grey.  Swatched once on clean hand.  Would prefer to trade this for the pencil in orange.

My Wishlist:

Shiseido sunscreens (other sunscreens also a possibility)

Perfumes, especially niche/indie brands (Diptyque**, Bond No. 9, etc.), but open to various.

Try me on other things!!


----------



## MeanWife (Dec 6, 2012)

What I have to OFFER: (_all items are new, never used or opened, unless otherwise stated_)

* *

*Sample Sized Items - Foils, 1-2 uses*
- Mustela baby cleansing gel

- Fekkai technician color care set (shampoo &amp; mask)

- Gud (by Burt's Bees) vanilla body lotion

- Lorac Face selfTANtalizer (x2)

- Tan Towel, self tan towelette for face/body

- NARS tinted moisurizer SPF 30 (medium)

- Comodynes self-tanning towlettes (x2)

- DHC Milky hair wax

- DHC Q10 color-correcting primer (1 beige, 1 apricot)

- John Frieda full repair shampoo &amp; conditioner

- Wei to Go beauty pack: gelled oil cleanser (x2)

- Jouer luminizing moisture tint (x2), colors: Pearl &amp; Golden

- Stila In The Light: eye shadow palette (10 colors)

*- Sephora Instant Radiance Foundation, colors: light &amp; medium (x2)*

* *

*Deluxe Samples - travel size or multi use*

- Pantene Color Solutions shampoo, 1.7oz

- TREsemme Split End Remedy, shampoo and conditioner

- Nivea Extended Moisture lotion, 1oz

- Borghese moisurizer

- Benefit the POREfessional (x3)

- Twist Tie hair bands (pink)

- Twist Tie headband (purple - bright &amp; pastel)

- Bare Minerals foundation: light 1G matte (swatched once) &amp; brush included

- Bare Minerals foundation primer

- Living Proof Frizz nourishing styling cream

- Ojon volumizing shampoo

- Bamboo Color Care, fade-proof fluide

- Smashbox photo finish hydrating primer, .25oz tube (x3)

- Philosophy Miracle Worker anti-aging eye cream (x2)

- Urban Decay 24/7 eyeliner, travel size: Zero

- Sugar lip treatment (balm) spf 15, clear (x2)

- Lancome Hypnose Drama Mascara in excessive black

- Chantecaille lip gloss, color: charm

- Carol's Daughter split end sealer, 0.38oz pump tube

- Clarins Instant Smooth perfecting touch base (x2)

- Clarins UV Plus SPF 40 day use sunscreen (x2)

- Phyto Paris: anti-frizz hair relaxing balm

- Color Club polish: Lava Lamp, gold sparkly (color name missing)

- Oscar Blandi texture and volume spray

- Per-fekt brow perfection gel: color - caramel

*- NARS tinted moisurizer, color: Light2, 2ml tube*

*- Sephora instant moisturizer, 5ml tube*

*- Sephora anti-shine primer, 8ml tube*

*- Tarte Smooth Operator clay finishing powder, 2.2g jar w/sifter*

*- Urban Decay De Slick oil control make up setting spray, 15ml spray bottle*

 

*Perfume Samples - Glass tubes*

- Gioegio Armani: Acqua Di Gio                        - Stella McCartney: Lily                                

- Dolce &amp; Gabbana: The one gentleman        - Gucci: Gucci Premiere

- Philosophy: Love Sweet Love                         - DKNY: Be Delicious

- Gucci: Flora                                                        - Billionaire Boyfriend

- Cartier: Baiser Vole                                          - Betsey Johnson: Too Too Pretty

- Hanae Mori paris (x3)                                      - Stella Cadente: Miss Me

- Dragon Fruit roll on perfume oil                   * - Issey Miyake: L'eau D'Issey Pour Homme*

- Bvlgari: Omnia Crystalline                              *- Thierry Mugler: Alien*

- Bvlgari: Mon Jasmin Noir                               *- Lady Gaga: Fame, Black fluid*

*- Boyfriend                                                           - Dior: Fahrenheit*

*- Beyonce: Billionaire Boyfriend                      - Cartier: Declaration*

*- DKNY: Fresh Blossom*

* *

*Full Size Items*

*- Stila smudge stick liner, color: peacock*

- Model Co lip glass, color: strip tease

*- Beauty Blender (will be picky)*

- Philosophy Divine Illumination, skin luminizer

- Philosophy Supernatural coloring book (2 lip gloss, 2 shadow, 3 blush)

- Philosophy the color of grace palette (2 lip gloss, 2 shadow, 1 illuminator, 1 blush, 1 shimmering face powder)

- Philosophy Angel Kiss lip gloss; color: pretty please

- Philosophy Shimmering face powder

- Jane lip gloss, color: sparkle pink

- Mirabella eye shadow pot, color: 36 semiformal

- Bausch &amp; Lomb Bio True multipurpose solution, 4oz

- Nad's facial wax strips, box of 24 (used 2)

- Roc deep wrinkle night cream, 1.1 oz

- Dermstore Lip Quench

- NYX Lipstick: Power

- Bumble &amp; Bumble FREEstyle card: free blow out or updo at participating salon

- Nailtiques: Moscow (bright red)

*- Julep polish: Annette, Hayden (swatched)*

- Nail Bling: silver with pink hearts

- Ulta travel make-up kit: 38 eyeshadows (swatched a few, most untouched), 8 lip color, 2 bronzers, 1 med powder, 1 blush, purple case)

- Authentic COACH bag, purchased personally from the Coach store (perfect condition outside, some liner marks inside)

- MyGlam brushes (never tested, still in plastic): concealer &amp; liner 

*My Wishlist* (please be new, unused, unless specified):
 

- Fresh Sugar tinted lip treatment (not clear, any color) 

- Schick razor (from Birchbox)                                              

- Philosophy moisturizers                

- Facial peels (chemical peels, not peel-off masks)

- Clay masks                                                            

- Redness reducer    

- Acne spot treament

- Nail polish: Essie, Zoya, or Julep (swatched OK, top/base coats OK)

- Urban Decay liner (browns)

- Eye shadow palette - Kat Von D, UD, or Stila                             

- Open to other suggestions (high end, no drug store items please)

*Also willing to sell pieces or trade for gift cards (especially amazon, sephora, or starbucks)*


----------



## CrabbyMrsJ (Dec 6, 2012)

THANK YOU, FOR YOUR QUICK RESPONSES. I HOPE TO HAVE A CLEAN BEAUTY CLOSET (I'M ADDICTED, OBVS) FOR 2013.

My buddy from Kindergarten is also a beauty editor. She just send me a huge care package and I cannot possibly get through all of this.

If you want any of it, I'm happy to send it to you for something (can even be just one thing for multiple items) on your trade lists.

Here goes:

- pixi lid last shadow pen in Gilded Mink, full sized, never used, still in its original box

- IMAN perfect lip pencil in spice, sealed, full sized, never used

- Chanel Allure EDT perfume sample, never used (I have three, so if this is one of your favorites, they are all yours!)

- Black Opal papaya body butter, full sized 7oz, still sealed

- Black Opal papaya body wask, full sized 6.7 oz, never used

- Vasanti Brighten Up! Enzymatic Face Rejuvenator, deluxe sample 20g, never used

- Barbor Men EDT Natural Spray, full-sized, 100ml, never used

- Decolor Hydra Floral Anti-Pollution deluxe hydration kit with essential serum (1ml), moisturizer (15 ml tube), and night cream (15ml tube) and cames in its own travel case, never opened.

- Bulgari Mon Jasmin Noir EDP 1.5ml sample spray, never used

Send me a PM if you're interested!


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 6, 2012)

So I've been meaning to put together this list forever and here it is Glossybox- all unopened Vbeaute- 3 pack sample everyday cream, intense brightening agent &amp; repair eye cream Matrix exquisite oil .16oz Birchbox Sugar rose - rose tinted SPF 15 deluxe Sugar rose- clear SPF 15 deluxe Brush guard set(3) Wei to go set in light Eye rock designer liner Beauty fixation makeup remover (3) (2) Caldrea hand soap samples in palms rosa wild mint Deluxe sample of color club- status Model co full size fiber mascara Etc. Sprout organics cleanser &amp; exfoliant - no size listed- I'm guessing 2 oz ea- very large sample Paul &amp; Joe Blotting papers 100 sheets Nail polishes used for 1 mani Butter London Bluey Color Club- I have 5 bright neon colors- very fun! Wishlist Popsugar stylemint $30 voucher Benefit The balm- already have 2 stains No nail polishes please


----------



## Baberanza (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CrabbyMrsJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My buddy from Kindergarten is also a beauty editor. She just send me a huge care package and I cannot possibly get through all of this.
> 
> ...


 your buddy from kindergarten?! I only wish I had a friend from that long ago! Lol!


----------



## heather4602 (Dec 6, 2012)

Updated below!


----------



## BagLady (Dec 6, 2012)

*Updated 12/6*

I will ship w/delivery confirmation and ask for the same in return. Shipping in the US only.

*Makeup:*


Clinique quickliner in intense chocolate 

NYX Roll On Shimmer in Salmon (swatched once) _ _ 

Lorac  Eyeshadow Trio (swatched once or twice) 
Clinique Color Surge Eyeshadow Duo Daybreak &amp; matte brown 
Clinique Color Surge Eyeshadow Duo(twilight mauve/brandied plum) / Blush (Smoldering Plum) swatched once 
Clinique Color Surge Eyeshadow Duo (butter pecan) / Blush (sunset glow) swatched once 
BareMinerals (Loose) Eyeshadow in Oz (used a few times) 
BareMinerals (Loose) Eyeshadow in Metallic Lavender (used once or twice) 
BareMinerals (Loose) Eyeshadow in Smoky Sequins (used once or twice) 
MAC Surf Baby Studio Careblend in Gold Go Lightly 

MAC Wonder Woman Amazon Princess Blush (swatched once)* * 
MAC Beauty Powder in Oh So Fair (from Venomous Villains collection but does not come in compact. Pan Only) Swatched 2 or 3 times

Stila Liquid Luminizer in Pink Shimmer (looking for Bronze or Rose Gold Color) 

Tarte Lights Camera lashes Mascara (sample)
Kryolan for glossybox Blusher in glossy Rosewood 
Illamasqua Medium Pencil in Devotion
Nars Tinted Moisturzer in Alaska (2ml sample)
*Lancome Hypnose Mascara (2 samples from Sephora ItKit)* 
*Beauty Army Whip Hand Cosmetics Loose Pigment Eyershadow (.02oz)*

*Coastal Scents Eyeshadow Set #1 (from Ipsy/Myglam)*


*Nails:*


Deborah Lippman Private Dancer 

Zoya Meg (used once)
*Incoco Nail Polish Strips in Sinderella (packet of 16)* 

*Skin:*


BareMinerals Purifying Facial Cleanser (.23oz)

DermaDoctor KP Duty priming serum(.06oz)&amp;moisturizing therapy for dry skin(.1oz) (1pk ea) 

Juice Beauty Green Apple Moisturizer SPF15 .5oz (used once)
Clarisonic Gentle Hydro Cleanser 1oz 
Clinique Dramatically Different Moisturizing Lotion (1oz) 

Boscia Purifying Cleansing Gel (1 foil packet) 
Nastassja Skin Enzyme Facial Peel  (.25oz) 

Dr Lewinn by Kinerase Wrinkle Repair Daily Lotion SPF30 1.7oz
Burt's Bees Intense Hydration Night Cream 1.8oz 
Skin 79 Gold BB Cream travel tube (5g/travel)* *(swatched once on hand)
Josie Maran Argan Cleansing Oil (3 foil packets) 

Murad Skin Perfecting Primer (.17oz)

*Urban Decay DESLICK Spray (.51oz)*

*WEI Buffing Beads (.02 packet)*

*WEI Golden Root Purifying Mud Mask (.14oz foil packet)*

*Benefit So Radiant Oil Free Facial Lotion,Facial Cream &amp; Brightening Eye Cream (sample packet from Sephora)*

*Olie 004 Huile Moderne  Hydrating Oil (5ml)*


*Perfume:*


Harvey Prince Hello (sample spray) 
Harvey Prince Ageless (sample spray) 
Dolce &amp; Gabbana Light Blue (sample vial) 
Flora by Gucci (sample vial) 
Love Sweet Love (sample vial) 
Viva la Juicy (2 sample sprays) 
Lucy B Perfume Oil Duo (BB samples) 
Prada L'eau Ambree Eau de Parfum (sample vial) 
Prada Pour Homme Eau de Toilette (sample vial) 
Atelier Cologne Rose Anonyme 
Viktor &amp; Rolf Spicebomb (sample vial) 
Hermes Terre d'Hermes (sample vial) 
Kate Walsh Billionaire Boyfriend (spray sample) 
*Diptique Volutes (Sample from SS)* 


*Hair:*


Alterna UV+ Fade Proof Fluide (.25oz)

Shu UemuraEssence Absolue Oil Sample (used once or twice) 
Macadamia Oil Healing Oil Treatment (1oz) 
LuLu Organics Lavender &amp; Clary Sage Hair Powder (BB sample) 
Alterna Kendi Dry Oil Mist (from SS)

*Misc: *


Aveeno Mineral Block SPF30 Lotion (3oz)

Nuxe Multi usage Dry Oil (.33oz)
ColorScience Pro loose mineral travel puff (.035oz) 

MyGlam January Makeup Bag Only 

MyGlam August Makeup Bag Only

BB Give Box

*Wishlist:*


Color Club Put a Pin It
Eyeko Skinny Eyeliner (Olive)

One Love Organics Body Serum (Rose)
Mirenesse Lip Bomb in #2 (looking to trade my #4)
Chantecaille Gloss (Mini sample from BB)
Bioderma

OCC Lip Tars

Wen Shampoo

OPI Red

Givenchy Very Irresistable (sample or mini)
Stella Mccartney Stella (sample or mini)
Inglot eyeshadows

Victoria's Secret So Sexy Hair products
ELF lip lock
Schick Hydro SIlk Razor

I'm open to other things so try me.


----------



## CrabbyMrsJ (Dec 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Baberanza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *CrabbyMrsJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## tessak (Dec 8, 2012)

I just updated my trade thread (linked in my signature) with two Eyeko skinny liquid eyeliners in purple as well as other new items from the December Birchbox, Sample Society, Glossybox, Ipsy and some Black Friday purchases. I got a duplicate box from Birchbox on both my accounts for the first time this month (and they already arrived!) and purple isn't my color. I've love to swap one of the purple liners for black one if anyone is interested; I've heard great things about it!

Thanks for looking  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mks8372 (Dec 8, 2012)

Link to updated list:  Beauty subs are starting to roll in, yay  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Do you all ever wonder what the mailman thinks when you are getting so many boxes and trade packages from all over the country?? 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/130773/mks8372#post_1969713


----------



## lauravee (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi

Looking to trade for Boscia's Makeup Breakup Cleansing Oil (or any other cleansing oil samples except the shu uemura one) 

My trade list is in my sig! 

Thanks


----------



## lovepink (Dec 8, 2012)

*Updated 12/5/12 new items in pink below*

All items are new/unopened unused unless noted.  If you would like to see pictures please let me know. Shipping to US only.

*Birchbox*


Stila 10-in-01 HD Beauty Balm, Stay All Day Foundation and Stay All Day Concealer Sampler Card (light color)x2

*My Glam*


All Belle Red Wedding Lashes 

Eclos Anti Aging Regenerative Cream .25 fl oz 7ml 
Nailtini in Millionaire .5 fl oz 15ml swatched on one nail

X Out: Shine Control 0.75 fl oz 20ml 

*Glossybox*


A Perfume Organic in Urban Organic (vial about half full, was received that way) 

*Skincare*


Caudalie Premier Cru La Creme The cream 0.06fl oz 2ml
DDF Erase Eye Gel 0.03 oz 1g 
Exuviance SkinRise Bionic Tonic 0.05 fl oz 

Exuviance Restorative Complex 0.07 fl oz 

Murad Active Radiance Serum 0.125 fl oz 3.7ml

Origins Plantscription Anti Aging Serum .05 fl oz 1.5 ml 


*Haircare*


AG Hair Cosmetics Volume thikk wash (volumizing shampoo) and thikk rinse volumizing conditioner 0.25 fl oz 7.7ml each 
Clear Scalp &amp; Hair Therapy Total Care Nourishing Shampoo &amp; Conditioner 0.28 fl oz 8.3 ml each
Fekkai Shea Butter Moisturizing Shampoo &amp; Conditioner 0.3 fl oz 9ml each
L'Oreal Ever Cream Sulfate Free Nourishing Shampoo &amp; Conditioner &amp; Deep Nourishing masque 0.34 fl oz 10ml each
Ouidad Moisture Lock Leave In Conditioner 0.27 fl oz 8ml
Phyto Botanical Hair Relaxing Balm 0.5 fl oz

*Fragrance*


Bvlgari Man Eau de Toilette 0.05 fl oz 1.5 ml squirted 1x, looks half full
Diane by Diane Von Furstenberg Perfume w/card 0.04 fl oz 1.2ml
Forever Red by Bath and Body Works .25 fl oz 7ml spritzed 2-3 times 
The Body Shop White Musk Eau de Toilette .33 fl oz 10ml

*Eyes/Face*


Anthony Logistics for Men Instant Fix Oil Control 1 oz 28g 
Essence 2 in 1 Kajal pencil 10 sweet &amp; heart 0.04 oz 1.2g

i.d bare minerals face color 30806 true .02 oz .57g (recieved in a trade)
Jack Black Pure Clean Daily Facial Cleanser with Aloe and Sage leaf  x2 (no size listed)  3ml

Kiehl's Facial Fuel Energizing Face Wash (Gel cleanser for men) 1.0 fl oz 30ml

Kiehl's Facial Fuel Energizing Moisture treatment for men 0.5 fl oz 15ml


Kiehl's Ultimate brushless shave cream for men .10 fl oz 

*Lips*


Kiehl's Lip Balm #1 0.5 fl oz 15 ml swatched once with clean qtip 
*Misc*


Pink and Purple satin wrislet with white "stars" 
Schick Hyrdo Silk Razor purchased at Target outer box removed which prevents it from being returnable.  Comes with handle, 2 blade cartridges, 1 suction cup.  

Slatkin &amp; Co Sweet Cinnamon Pumpkin Candle 1.3 oz 36g
StriVectin-TL Tightening Body Cream 0.16 fl oz 5 ml 
Tend Skin Liquid .25 fl oz
Also if anyone is interested in trying the Shea Terra Organics Rose Hips Black soap let me know.  I have a 4oz glass bottle with a pump and would be happy to put it in a small container for you.

*Wish List*

Wet n Wild Sparkle till Morning palette

Zoya Kimber

I like eye shadows, eye liners, mascara, lip products, makeup remover and nail polish.  I am still looking for my HG mascara and I like to try new stuff!  I don't have anything particular in mind so you can always ask!

Thank you


----------



## heather4602 (Dec 8, 2012)

UPDATED 12/8/2012

Hey, yall! Will be adding items as boxes come in!

If it has been a few days since this post you may want to check my signature at the box to look at the list to see if I still have it!

Full Size Jane Iredale Tantasia  NEW (I had samples of these and loved it, but after using one of the samples I got a stomach virus, price you pay for being a teacher I guess, so notw I can no longer stand the smell, because it's all I smelled the whole time I was sick, I know it's weird but I I wanted to explain why I was trading something that I loved! )

Birchbox:
Mox Botanicals Pomergranate and Fig Lip Butter  NEW
Juciy Couture sample NEW
Eyeko Liquid Liner in Purple (full size)
Oscar Blandi Texture and Volume Spray1 oz
MCMC Fragrance Phoneix .05 fl oz
ModelCo Fibre Lashxtend
Amika Hair Mask x2
Nexus 3 pack sample
Hollywood Fashion Tape
Eye Rock Designer Liner
Supergloop Sunscreen Wipe (1 packet)
Coola Mineral Sunscreen packets .10 fl oz (x1)

Sample Society:
Delaney Welness Rejuvenating Eye Cream .33 fl oz
Philosophy Living Grace Shampoo, bath, and shower gel 1 fl oz
Jane Ireland Just Kissed Lip Plumper
Murad Age Reform Time Release Retinol Concentrate.1 fl oz
Jane Iredale Tantasia x2
Il Rossetto The lipstick in #42 I think

Shea Terra Shampoo in Mongongo and Banana 1oz sample

New MY GLAM stuff:
Bare Minerals Lip gloss in Dare Devil
Brown Bag
Eclos Plant Stem Cells Anti-Aging Regenerative Cream
Eclos Plant Stem Cells Face Serum
NYX Lip Smacking Color in Saturn (swatched once with q-tip)mm

Julep:
Julep in Amber (still in plastic)
 Loose nail glitter in blue (came with the Halloween set)

Nail Polish: Just Updated
Butter London in Knackered
Essie in Very Structured
Color Club in Platinum Record and Youthquake
The Balm in Counterfeit
Finger Paints Nail Art Polish in Hue's Doodling
Spolied in My Saturn Broke Down
Sally Hanson Hard As Nails in Limestone (lime green; got for a nail art I did, on one finger once) and Xtreme Wear in Golden-1 (shimmery gold: also used once for a nail art on one nail
 

Milani Twinkle

LookBag
pop Crackle Nail polish in Black
Freeman Body Wash
Betsy Johnson Parfum
Atopalm .25 fl oz
Prescriptive Lip and Eye Pencil Sharpener

Misc. through trades/store/etc:
Lip gloss/lipstick:
Bare Escentuals Buxom Lips in Dolly NEW
Pixi Lip Booster in Theena NEW
The Balm Read My Lips lipstick in Letter to the Editor
Sephora Precious Pink lipgloss

Mascara:
Tarte Lights, Camera, Actions Sample size Waterproof Mascara NEW

Bronzer:
Wet and Wild Ultimate Mineral Bronzer in Amber Glow
Eye Makeup:
Cover Girl in Turquoise Tempest

Wishist:

Popsugar box stuff: Gorjana leather/metal bracelet, Stylemint Code, or the scarf from September ( I know this a long shot, but I love scarves and this  one looks beautiful)

I love nail polish so I am always open to that!!!

Shea Terra products

Color Club Polishes, especially glitters and flakes

First Aid Beauty Smooth Shave Cream (in June GB)

St Tropez Gradual Tanner or any sunless tanner

Any bauble bar jewelery

Any "Indie" nail polishes, especially with different kinds and shapes of glitter (Cult Nails, Lynderalla, etc)

Lip Gloss-Any lip gloss especially shimmery ones

Likes:Any Self Tanning Lotion or Self- Tanning Wipes or Bronzers, Any UD Liners, Twistband Hair bands,Benefit products, lip gloss, Essie, Zoya, Julep nail polish


----------



## lindalou3 (Dec 8, 2012)

I don't trade very often because all of the stuff I dislike my sister usually loves...but I got a tube of the Super Magic BB cream that came in the Dec sample society box and I know the shade is way too light for my sister.  Anyone love their sample and want mine?  I tried it but it just isn't for me.  The shade is pretty light but I don't see a shade name on the tube.  If you're interested, pls PM me and I'm happy to check your trade thread.  I'm not very picky and would rather trade than just throw this sample out.  Thanks!  Traded...thanks!


----------



## buch0245 (Dec 9, 2012)

Hello!

Here are the birchbox samples that I have:


ModelCo Fibre Lashxtend lengthening mascara (full size)- sampled once with a separate, clean wand
Caudalie radiance serum
Perfekt beauty lip perfection gel sample in melrose
Tili bag in blue/green
Revlon ColorBurst packet in peach parfait
Suntegrity Natural Moisurizing Face Sunscreen &amp; Primer sample packet
L'Occitane Ultra Rich Face Cream sample packet

*These are all brand-new, never used products, unless stated otherwise. 

Open to any trades! Message me with what you have and what you're interested in trading for.

Since I am new to makeuptalk, I would be glad to ship first and do delivery confirmation!

Thanks!


----------



## mirandamanda (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm looking for the Kryolan blush from Glossybox, updated trade list in signature...


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Dec 9, 2012)

I'd like to trade my theBalm Mary Lou-manizer for the Hot Mama from this month's Birchbox!


----------



## ryuuseiu (Dec 10, 2012)

please see updated version!


----------



## skylola123 (Dec 10, 2012)

Hey everyone I was pretty disappointed in my December Birchbox but maybe someone out there would love this box. I am putting the whole box up for trades I would love it if I could do a whole box trade...this is what I am getting 







Includes:
*Miss Jessie's Pillow Curls Creme
*ModelCo Lipgloss
*Juliette Has A Gun Madame
*NUXE Facial Cleansing &amp; Makeup Remober Gel *Chocopod Chocolate


----------



## CourtneyB (Dec 10, 2012)

Both my birchbox accounts are getting Box 9! Anyone interested in a full box swap? I'm happy with getting one box 9, but I don't really need two, haha!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Cathie (Dec 10, 2012)

*FOR TRADE*

Birch box

Boscia oil free night moisturizer

Bamboo UV fade proof fluide .25 oz pump bottle

Weleda Pomegranate night cream

Thymes Naia body lotion 1.5 oz bottle

Modelco lip gloss in berry pink

Keratase nectar heat styling packet x2

Juice CC cream natural glow

Glambox/Ipsy

December silver/grey bag

Indie Lee facial oil

Target Bag

Youngblood mineral primer small pump bottle

Youngblood Hi def translucent powder .02oz pot

Hallmark $5 off $10 card

*WISH LIST*

Sampar moisturizer

&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;LASHEM&lt;really want will be generous!!!&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;

**BENEFIT ANYTHING***

****Benefit They're Real***

Visanti Enzyme

DDF anything!

Jouer lip enhancer

Talika lipocils


----------



## dd62 (Dec 10, 2012)

Hello I am looking for a Sephora $15 off $50 code. I will trade one of the items from my trade list. If interested please PM me. THANKS!

*From BirchBox*

Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tine - Bronze - .07 oz.

*Other*

Estee Lauder Day Wear BB Cream (01 Light) - .17 Fl. oz (swatched)

Physicians Formula TalcFree Mineral Correcting Concealer Trio(Yellow, Light, &amp; Pink- Correct, Cover &amp; Highlight)In box,bought from CVS)

Murad Skin perfecting primer (0.17 FLoz)(swatched)

Loreal Sublime Advanced suncreen spf 30 (0.5 fl. oz)

Coupon for Free box of Loreal hair color up to $9.99

Dermalogica Mediblac concealing spot treatment (0.1 fl.oz)(swatched)

Cover Girl Eye Enhancer - Knock Out Pink

Cover Girl Eye Enhancer - Snow Blossom

Cover Girl Eye Enhancer - Aqua Paradise

Cover Girl Queen Eye Shadow - Raisin

Cover Girl Queen Eye Shadow - After Midnight

Cover Girl Blast FlipStick Duo - 805 Pucker

Cover Girl Nature Luxe Gloss Balm - 265 sandstone

Cover Girl Wet Slicks Fruit spritzers - Fig Splash

Cover Girl brow &amp; eye makers in midnight brown #505 (factory package with 2 pencils and 1 sharpener 1.7g)

Rev Honey Energy - Peach - U Tube - .88oz (got in some workout box)

25 off 75 Staples online or phone exp 12/24
Bath &amp; Body works free shipping with order of $25 or more exp12/31
Free Loreal paris hair color up to 9.99 exp 3/31/13 (will have to mail to you)


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Dec 10, 2012)

HI all! I would LOVE to trade my theBalm Mary-Loumanizer for the Hot Mama from Birchbox this month. Thanks!!


----------



## Laura Marie (Dec 10, 2012)

I will be getting:

Mox Botanicals Lip butter

Number 4 Clarifying Shampoo

Eyeko Skinny Liquid Liner (Not sure what color yet)

Juice Beauty Stem Cellular Repair CC Cream

Nick Chavez Beverly Hills Advanced Volume Shampoo with Expansion Technology

If anyone is interested send me a link to your trade list!


----------



## heather4602 (Dec 10, 2012)

Here is my new list!

UPDATED 12/10/2012

Will be adding items as boxes come in!

Full Size Jane Iredale Tantasia NEW (I had samples of these and loved it, but after using one of the samples I got a stomach virus, price you pay for being a teacher I guess, so notw I can no longer stand the smell, because it's all I smelled the whole time I was sick, I know it's weird but I I wanted to explain why I was trading something that I loved! )

Birchbox:
Number 4 Clarifying Shampoo 1.75 fl oz NEW
Mox Botanicals Pomergranate and Fig Lip Butter NEW
Juciy Couture sample NEW x3
Emily's Chocolate Dark Chocolate Peppermint Holiday Fortune Cookies NEW
Juice Beauty Stem Cell Repair CC Cream .17 fl oz NEW
Model Co Shine Lip Gloss in Strip Tease NEW
Oscar Blandi Texture and Volume Spray1 oz
ModelCo Fibre Lashxtend
Amika Hair Mask x2
Nexus 3 pack sample
Hollywood Fashion Tape
Eye Rock Designer Liner
Supergloop Sunscreen Wipe (1 packet)
Coola Mineral Sunscreen packets .10 fl oz (x1)

Sample Society:
Delaney Welness Rejuvenating Eye Cream .33 fl oz
Philosophy Living Grace Shampoo, bath, and shower gel 1 fl oz
Jane Ireland Just Kissed Lip Plumper
Murad Age Reform Time Release Retinol Concentrate.1 fl oz
Jane Iredale Tantasia x2
Il Rossetto The lipstick in #42 I think

Shea Terra Gingered Pumpkin Whipped Shea Butter (took a little sample out with a freshly washed hand, didn't like the smell) 1oz sample NEW

New MY GLAM stuff:
Be a Bombshell in Hot Mess NEW
Bare Minerals Lip gloss in Dare Devil
Brown Bag
Eclos Plant Stem Cells Anti-Aging Regenerative Cream
Eclos Plant Stem Cells Face Serum
NYX Lip Smacking Color in Saturn (swatched once with q-tip)mm


Julep:
Julep in Amber (still in plastic)
Loose nail glitter in blue (came with the Halloween set)


Nail Polish: Just Updated
Butter London in Knackered
Essie in Very Structured
Color Club in Platinum Record and Youthquake
The Balm in Counterfeit
Finger Paints Nail Art Polish in Hue's Doodling
Spolied in My Saturn Broke Down
Sally Hanson Hard As Nails in Limestone (lime green; got for a nail art I did, on one finger once) and Xtreme Wear in Golden-1 (shimmery gold: also used once for a nail art on one nail
Milani Twinkle

LookBag
pop Crackle Nail polish in Black
Freeman Body Wash
Betsy Johnson Parfum
Atopalm .25 fl oz
Prescriptive Lip and Eye Pencil Sharpener


Misc. through trades/store/etc:
Lip gloss/lipstick:
Bare Escentuals Buxom Lips in Dolly NEW
Pixi Lip Booster in Theena NEW
The Balm Read My Lips lipstick in Letter to the Editor
Sephora Precious Pink lipgloss

Mascara:
Tarte Lights, Camera, Actions Sample size Waterproof Mascara NEW

Bronzer:
Wet and Wild Ultimate Mineral Bronzer in Amber Glow
Eye Makeup:
Cover Girl in Turquoise Tempest


Wishist:

Popsugar box stuff: Gorjana leather/metal bracelet, Stylemint Code, or the scarf from September ( I know this a long shot, but I love scarves and this one looks beautiful)

I love nail polish so I am always open to that!!!

Shea Terra products

Color Club Polishes, especially glitters and flakes

First Aid Beauty Smooth Shave Cream (in June GB)

St Tropez Gradual Tanner or any sunless tanner


Any bauble bar jewelery

Any "Indie" nail polishes, especially with different kinds and shapes of glitter (Cult Nails, Lynderalla, etc)

Lip Gloss-Any lip gloss especially shimmery ones

Likes:Any Self Tanning Lotion or Self- Tanning Wipes or Bronzers, Any UD Liners, Twistband Hair bands,Benefit products, lip gloss, Essie, Zoya, Julep nail polish


----------



## libedon (Dec 10, 2012)

Hello! I don't have a giant list, but I'd love to trade my mary lou-manizer from this month's birchbox for benefit it's potent eye cream sample from this month - PM me if interested!


----------



## emeline (Dec 10, 2012)

I mistakenly ordered a Zoya polish in Electra during one of their flash promos and can't return it. It is a "holographic silver glitter with bar tinsel" and would be great for New Years. I will be receiving the order sometime this week (hopefully) and would love to trade for another nail polish!


----------



## Jwls750 (Dec 10, 2012)

Here's my trade list, it's small but it'll grow bigger overtime I'm sure!

*GlossyBox:*

1.) Wella Professional Enrich Moisturizing Treatment for Normal/Fine hair(.84 fl oz)

2.) Kinerase Restructure Firming Cream(.24 oz)

3.) A Perfume Organic perfume in Urban Organic(idk the size, but it came to me only a little over 1/3 full /

4.) FAB Smooth Shave Cream(2.0 fl oz)

5.) Beauty Addicts Mascara in black(full size)

6.) Shea Terra Whipped Shea Butter in White Chocolate (1 oz. swatched only once)

7.) Alessandro Int'l Pedix Heel Rescue Balm

8.) Figs&amp;Rouge Lip, Face &amp; Body Balm

9.) Sebastian Shampoo

10.) Sebastian Conditioner

*MyGlam:*

1.) Eclos Cellular Activator Facial Serum(0.5 fl oz)

2.) Demeter Roll on Perfume in Dragon Fruit(.29 fl oz)

3.) Mirabella Eyeshadow in Semiformal(unopened, not sure of the size, can send a pic if requested!)

4.) Jane. Sparkle Gloss in Sparkle Pink(full size I think, .2 fl. oz)

5.) Eclos Plant Stem Cells anti-aging Moisture Therapy(.25 fl oz.)

6.) Martini Nail Lacquer in Millionaire

7.) bareMinerals Moxie Lipgloss in Daredevil(I swatched it, but then disinfected it)

8.) Studio Gear Complete Color lipstick in Teaberry

*Birchbox:*

1.) Oscar de la Renta live in love(.03 fl oz.)

2.) BB Earbuds-pink and blue

3.) Blinc Mascara in Black (.141 oz-NOT full size, but almost)

4.) Minteas in matcha chai(.81 oz)

5.) Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy la Fleur(.05 fl oz)

6.) Kate Spade Twirl perfume(.05 fl oz)

7.) Color Club nail polish in Insta-This(.25 fl oz)

8.) Naked Princess naked shine lip gloss in Barely Coco(.008 oz)

9.) Archipelago Pomegranate Soap triple milled (1.8 oz)

10.) La Fresh Waterproof Makeup Remover (2 wipes)

11.) ModelCo Fibre Lashxtend Lengthening Mascara

12.) Mox Botanicals Pomegranate &amp; Fig Lip Butter (.1 oz)

13.) Oscar Blandi Pronto Texture &amp; Volume Spray ( 1 oz)

14.) John Varvatos Artisan perfume (.05 fl. oz.)

15.) Nichole Richie perfume Nicole (.05 fl oz.)

16.) theBalm Mary Lou-Manizer (.035 oz)

17.) Kerastase Ciment Thermique-Protect (.34 fl. oz) (x2)

*Misc.:*

1.)  Dr. Jart+ BB Cream SPF25/PA++ (.06oz)

2.) Korres Long Wearing Eye Shadow #28 Golden Brown(Full Size I believe, I can get you pictures)

3.) Freeman Facial Peel-Off Cucumber mask(.5 fl oz.)

4.) Mizani Renew Strength Fortifying Shampoo(.34 fl. oz.)

5.) X Out Shine Control oil-free formula (.75 fl. oz)

6.) Essie in Smooth Sailing(full sized, swatched once)

7.) Couture Colour Pequi Oil Treatment (.5 fl oz)

8.) mark. Super Flip color kit(3 lip colors, 6 lip glosses, and 9 eyeshadows)(pictures available upon request)

9.) mark. Good Glowing(blush) in Cameo Glo

10.) mark. On the Dot eyeshadow palette

11.) mark. Touch &amp; Glow all over face palette(pics available)

12.) mark. GlossBlossom ripening lip tint(.34 fl. oz)

13.) mark. Glow Baby Glow in m. powerment Peach

14.) mark. Glow Baby Glow in m. powerment Gold

15.) mark. Lots of Lacquer super color lip gloss in Wild Extravagance( .105 oz)(I have 2 of these)

16.) mark. Get in Line waterproof eyeliner in Cocoa Coquette (.123 fl oz.) (I have 2 of these)

17.) Jane Ciredale PurePressed Eye Shadow in Dark Suede (full size)

18.) mark. Ibiza Sol Instant Vacation perfume(full size)

*Wish List:*

I don't necessarily have a wish list, just let me know what you want and send me your trade list and we can make it work!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I can send pics of anything, just ask  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## productjunkie14 (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi I am getting the Nick Chavez Beverly Hills Advanced Volume Shampoo with Expansion Technology shampoo and would love to trade it for the juice cc cream, lip butter or anything else!    my hair does NOT need volume



 pm me if interested


----------



## lauravee (Dec 11, 2012)

*Birchbox:*


*Juicy Couture - Perfume Sample *NEW* * 
*Kerastase Nectar Thermique Foil Packets (2) *NEW* *

Marie Veronique Body Oil 
Hollywood Fashion Tape Sample Pack

Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy La Fleur 
Atelier Cologne - Orange Sanguine (used one drop) 
Birchbox Man John Varvatos Sample

Glow and Go Travel Puff (Kissed by the Sun - Golden Bronze Self-Tanner) 

Kerastase Elixir Ultime Sample Size (used 2x) 
Supergoop City Sunscreen Serum 30+ - one packet 

*MyGlam:*


*Urban Decay 24/7 Eyeliner Sample Size - Zero (Brand New) *NEW** 
*Be a Bombshell Gloss - Hot Mess (red) (swatched on hand) *NEW* *

Starlet Cosmetics Eyeliner Black (Brand New) 
theBalm Matt Batali Eyeshadow (Swatched)  
Nailtini Millionaire Polish (Swatched) 
Demeter Roll On Perfume - Clean Skin 
Pequi Hair Oil (used about 5-8 drops)
Carol's Daughter Monoi Repairing Split End Sealer (pumped once) 
September Makeup Bag (black wristlet with gold zipper) 
Andrea's Choice Circus Nailpolish in Tightrope


*Other:*


Hard Candy Sheer Envy Primer Ultra Light Formula - used a few times, about 85% or more left 
Sante Mascara Endless Lashes in Black - used 1x (sanitized with rubbing alcohol)

*Polish Trade List: *


Zoya Yara - 2x

Zoya - Jules (80% full) 

China Glaze Fast Track (80%) 
Essie - Da Bush

Essie - Fair Game (mini)
Essie - Stylenomics (mini)
Essie - Licorice (1x) 

OPI Silver Shatter (80%)
OPI Crown Me Already (used 2x) 

Color Club - Happy Hunter 

Color Club - Wine Cooler 

Sally Hansen Salon Effects Aflorable (full box) 
Sally Hansen Salon Effects (1 sealed packet/1/2 box, looking to trade with others who can use one packet for a full mani): Kitty Kitty, Collide-o-scope, Vine and Dine, Sweet Tart-An, Aflorable

*WIshlist: *


*boscia Makeup-Breakup Cleansing Oil * 
*TheBalm Hot Mama Blush*

*NYX Pigment in Mink, Nude, or any other gold shade!*

DDF Wrinkle Resist Pore Minimizer 

Revlon Just Bitten Kissable Lip Stain - Precious or Charm 
OLO Serum (Neroli, Lavender, or Chamomile) 

*Polish Wishlist: *


OPI - Number One Nemesis 
Essie - Lilacism
Color Club - Try me on Holos!
Sally Hansen Salon Effects / OPI Nail Apps - Try me! 

Will gladly send photos of anything on this list.


----------



## lilsxkitten (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi! I'm looking for the cc cream, benefit eye cream, Juliette has a gun fragrance, and/or the Klorane dry shampoo! my trade list is in my signature and I'm getting boxes 7 and 12 and am willing to swap anything from those boxes except the hot mama.


----------



## amandah (Dec 11, 2012)

*Updated 12/11/2012  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My Trade List:*

*Nail Polish*

Julep - Kylie (with magnet)

Zoya - Bevin (used for 2 manicures)

OPI - Tazmanian Devil Made Me Do It (swatched)

Sally Hansen Xtreme Wear - Lacey Lilac &amp; Mint Sorbet (both used for 1 manicure)

Andrea's Choice - Tightrope (purple)

*Makeup*

benefit - that gal .25 oz.

Mai Couture - Blush Papers from Dec ipsy

Eyeko - Skinny Liquid Liner in Purple full size

Stila - Lipglaze in Camera

Mirabella - Primer from Dec ipsy

perfekt eyebrow gel in caramel (small sample from BB)

Starlet Eyeliner in Chocolate

Full Size - bare minerals warmth (used maybe 2 or 3 times)

StudioGear Lipstick in Whisper

Mirabella eyeshadow pan in Semiformal (cocoa brown shade)

*Hair*

Alterna Bamboo Color Care UV+ Sample (.25 fl oz, from Birchbox)

*Misc*

Juice Beauty CC Cream Sample in Natural Glow from Birchbox

Comodynes Self-Tanning Intensive wipes (3)

Schick Razor from Birchbox

Philosophy Live in Love &amp; Wonderstruck perfume vial

MyGlam Brushes - Glammie Classic Crease Brush &amp; Brush Case, Concealer Brush &amp; Defining Eyeliner Brush (New, never used)

*Wish List*

Oscar Blandi - Texturizing Spray

Benefit They're Real

Nick Chavez Shampoo from Dec Birchbox

Moxie Lipgloss in DareDevil

November ipsy bag (brown)

lip butters

bare minerals glimmer eyeshadow in nude beach (it's a long shot, but worth a try  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )

Nail Polishes (try me on some colors, I love Essie &amp; Zoya)

Marc Jacobs - Dot Samples

I'm pretty open, just send me a pm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xiehan (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi all:

This is *just a selection* from my long trade list and wishlist, but basically, here are some of this month's items I have up for trade:


Sampar Ultra Hydrating Fluid [birchbox] _(deluxe sample - size unknown) (pending arrival of December Birchbox)_

Mirabella Primer [ipsy] _(full-size)_


_â€‹_Be A Bombshell Lip Gloss in Hot Mess [ipsy] _(full-size)_ 
Urban Decay 24/7 Glide-on Eye Pencil in Zero [ipsy] _(travel-size)_

NYX Ultra Pearl Pigment in Silver Pearl [ipsy]
ModelCo lipgloss in Showgirl Red [birchbox] (full-size)

I'm expecting my Birchbox by the end of the week. I won't have time to ship until Saturday, anyway.

And here are some of this month's Items I would like to sample:


Benefit it's potent! eye cream
NUXE Masque CrÃ¨me FraÃ®cheÂ® de BeautÃ©
Juice Beauty Stem Cellular Repair CC Cream in Natural Glow
Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner in Purple
AHAVA Dermud Enriched Intensive Foot Cream 
Harvey Prince Hello

Click on the link in my signature for my full trade list and full wish list. I'm pretty open and will trade generously since I'm looking to downsize a bit in preparation for moving next month. Thanks!

EDITED: my ipsy arrived today


----------



## Gracie Girl (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi Ladies, I am in the process of canceling all of my subscriptions that are just make- up. I wear make- up, but I don't wear all of the fancy stuff like eyeliner and BB creams, etc. Anyhow, I got an email that my Dec. Ipsy bag is on the way. I'm not even going to open it from the mailman. If anyone wants to buy it off me for the $10.00 plus $3.00 for shipping and delivery confirmation, let me know. Thanks, Karen


----------



## mks8372 (Dec 11, 2012)

Just finished adding almost my whole ipsy bag and a few things from BB to my trade list.  I would love to try the *Aerie and/or Fresh fragrance *and any of the *Nuxe *products.  I have a the Balm palette that is new and unused for trade that includes hot mama, bahama mama and sexy mama...got it from TJ Maxx in a moment of weakness..lol....but I can tell from the shades that they won't work for me.
 

Trade link is below




  I love bees...and honey!


----------



## lovepink (Dec 11, 2012)

*Updated 12/11/12 new items in pink below*

All items are new/unopened unused unless noted.  If you would like to see pictures please let me know. Shipping to US only.

*Birchbox*


Stila 10-in-01 HD Beauty Balm, Stay All Day Foundation and Stay All Day Concealer Sampler Card (light color)x2

*My Glam*


All Belle Red Wedding Lashes 

Eclos Anti Aging Regenerative Cream .25 fl oz 7ml 
Nailtini in Millionaire .5 fl oz 15ml swatched on one nail

X Out: Shine Control 0.75 fl oz 20ml 

*Glossybox*


A Perfume Organic in Urban Organic (vial about half full, was received that way) 

*Skincare*


Caudalie Premier Cru La Creme The cream 0.06fl oz 2ml
DDF Erase Eye Gel 0.03 oz 1g 
Exuviance SkinRise Bionic Tonic 0.05 fl oz 

Exuviance Restorative Complex 0.07 fl oz 

Murad Active Radiance Serum 0.125 fl oz 3.7ml

Origins Plantscription Anti Aging Serum .05 fl oz 1.5 ml 


*Haircare*


AG Hair Cosmetics Volume thikk wash (volumizing shampoo) and thikk rinse volumizing conditioner 0.25 fl oz 7.7ml each 
Clear Scalp &amp; Hair Therapy Total Care Nourishing Shampoo &amp; Conditioner 0.28 fl oz 8.3 ml each
Fekkai Shea Butter Moisturizing Shampoo &amp; Conditioner 0.3 fl oz 9ml each
L'Oreal Ever Cream Sulfate Free Nourishing Shampoo &amp; Conditioner &amp; Deep Nourishing masque 0.34 fl oz 10ml each
Ouidad Moisture Lock Leave In Conditioner 0.27 fl oz 8ml
Phyto Botanical Hair Relaxing Balm 0.5 fl oz

*Fragrance*


Bvlgari Man Eau de Toilette 0.05 fl oz 1.5 ml squirted 1x, looks half full
Diane by Diane Von Furstenberg Perfume w/card 0.04 fl oz 1.2ml
Forever Red by Bath and Body Works .25 fl oz 7ml spritzed 2-3 times 
The Body Shop White Musk Eau de Toilette .33 fl oz 10ml

*Eyes/Face*


Anthony Logistics for Men Instant Fix Oil Control 1 oz 28g 
Essence 2 in 1 Kajal pencil 10 sweet &amp; heart 0.04 oz 1.2g

i.d bare minerals face color 30806 true .02 oz .57g (recieved in a trade)
Jack Black Pure Clean Daily Facial Cleanser with Aloe and Sage leaf  x2 (no size listed)  3ml

Kiehl's Facial Fuel Energizing Face Wash (Gel cleanser for men) 1.0 fl oz 30ml

Kiehl's Facial Fuel Energizing Moisture treatment for men 0.5 fl oz 15ml


Kiehl's Ultimate brushless shave cream for men .10 fl oz 

*Lips*


Kiehl's Lip Balm #1 0.5 fl oz 15 ml swatched once with clean qtip 
*Misc*


Pink and Purple satin wrislet with white "stars" 
Schick Hyrdo Silk Razor purchased at Target outer box removed which prevents it from being returnable.  Comes with handle, 2 blade cartridges, 1 suction cup.  

Slatkin &amp; Co Sweet Cinnamon Pumpkin Candle 1.3 oz 36g
StriVectin-TL Tightening Body Cream 0.16 fl oz 5 ml 
Tend Skin Liquid .25 fl oz
Also if anyone is interested in trying the Shea Terra Organics Rose Hips Black soap let me know.  I have a 4oz glass bottle with a pump and would be happy to put it in a small container for you.

*Wish List*

Wet n Wild Sparkle till Morning palette

Zoya Kimber

I like eye shadows, eye liners, mascara, lip products, makeup remover and nail polish.  I am still looking for my HG mascara and I like to try new stuff!  I don't have anything particular in mind so you can always ask!

Thank you


----------



## buch0245 (Dec 11, 2012)

Hello!

Birchbox:


ModelCo Fibre Lashxtend lengthening mascara (full size)- sampled once with a separate, clean wand
Caudalie radiance serum
Nicole by Nicole Richie Fragrance
Kerastase Resistance Ciment Thermique Protect Conditioner (2 large packets)
Juice Beauty Stem Cellular Repair CC Cream
Perfekt beauty lip perfection gel sample in melrose
Tili bag in blue/green
Revlon ColorBurst packet in peach parfait
Suntegrity Natural Moisurizing Face Sunscreen &amp; Primer sample packet
L'Occitane Ultra Rich Face Cream sample packet

*These are all brand-new, never used products, unless stated otherwise. 

Open to any trades! Message me with what you have and what you're interested in trading for.

Since I am new to makeuptalk, I would be glad to ship first and do delivery confirmation!

Thanks!


----------



## buch0245 (Dec 11, 2012)

Just got my december birchbox! PM me if you're interested in taking a look at my list for trades!


----------



## CrabbyMrsJ (Dec 11, 2012)

TRADE PENDING THANKS! So I checked my preview and I'm getting theBalm Hot Mama. Don't want it. I'm still trying to get through my NARS the Multiple, South Beach from Birchbox in November 2010. Ah, those were the days... Would trade for a black unused eyeliner-either pencil or liquid. Preferably a skinny one. Send me a PM? Thanks!!


----------



## missionista (Dec 12, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## PeridotCricket (Dec 12, 2012)

Updated Trade List In My Signature. I can't put it here because my phone won't copy and paste. Well, it will copy, but it definitely won't paste anything where I need it to go.


----------



## tevans (Dec 12, 2012)

​

​
Here's what I have for trade : ( mostly from BB and My Glam &amp; nail polish colors that looked prettier in the store than at home ) I ship on Mondays,Thursdays and Fridays ! MY WHOLE IPSY BOX is up for trade - primer -red lip gloss -urban decay eyeliner -nyx gold shimmer BIRCHBOX DECEMBER Juice beauty stem cellular repair cc cream Kerastase leave in condition X2 Model co lip gloss in berry pink Thymes NAIA body lotion Thymes lotus sandal body lotion MY GLAM BAGS - October - Chevron bag - the mesh bags from summer ( I don't remember what month) MAKEUP Meet Matt(e) eyeshadow - charcoal gray Bare Minerals Moxie Dare Devil lipgloss Chella eyebrow defining gel Starlet Black eyeliner Swagger eyeshadow ( looks dark gray) Model Co. Lip Shine full size PARFUM Fresh parfum vial - Hesperides grapefruit - pending Lady Gaga Fame black Fluid vial Annick Goutal Petite Cherie parfum vial - pending Annick Goutal Eau d' Hadrien parfum vial - pending Diesel Loverdose parfum vial Dolce &amp; Gabbana the one parfum vial - lash card lash cards ( from beauty box ) - Might Leaf teas ( 3 pack) -C system hydrating shampoo (1.7oz) -shikai all natural moisturizing shower gel -stash chamomile herbal decaf tea x2 -Befine skin care packets from BB ( these might be expired but I can't find any date codes) -Rodial Dragons Blood hair sculpting gel foil pack -Seventh Generation Natural laundry detergent (good size sample) -vineyard collection Vitis Vinifera grapes antioxidant skin moisturizer -johnson &amp; Johnson natural baby skin lotion - Bliss lemon +sage body butter lotion 1.7 oz ( a lot of tubes ) FOIL AND MULTI USE SAMPLES -Clinique eye cream -Too Faced Shadow Insurance eye shadow primer -Makeup forever HD Primer Stila stay all day 3 in 1 card ( beauty balm,foundation , concealer) -Perfekt skin perfection gel Radiant -PHYTOJOBA hair masque ( multi use ) -Bamboo 3 pack hair shampoo,conditioner and shine Global Goddess Upgrade Complexion Face Primer WISHLIST - -URBAN DECAY SUPERCURL MASCARA. ( my daughter loves this ) -JULEP -OLIVIA ( absolutely LOVE this !!!) -ILLMASQUE nail polish -WHISH any products -Art of SHAVING men's products TWISTBANDS in color ( my mom has discovered them and wants colors !!) - BLACK nail polish - lip balms or treatments - LOVE NAIL POLISH ( favorite brands- - COLOR CLUB ( neons), ESSIE,JULEP, ZOYA ) willing to try other brands ( just not wet n wild or NYC ) . US trades only. Don't mind sending first or with DC. I just prefer communication ( if a trade offer is out there, I appreciate an answer whether the trade is a go or not ). Thanks for checking out my list ,y'all !


----------



## lilsxkitten (Dec 12, 2012)

I will ship fast with tracking,  (gotta love having a post office in your work)! 

Items unused unless specified

*DECEMBER ITEMS*

From Glossybox:


Incoco- Polish strips in Sinderella (shimmery deep red)- full size 
Nume -Arganics Argan Oil- 10 ml

Illamasqua- Medium Pencil in Honour (dark brown)- full size 

Sebastian- Color Ignite Multi-tone  (for hilighted and multicolored hair color) Shampoo (50mL/1.7 fl oz)
Sebastian- Color Ignite Multi-tone  (for hilighted and multicolored hair color) Conditioner (47g/1.65 oz)

From My Glam/ Ipsy


Starlet Cosmetics- Eye Pencil in Chocolate- Full size 

Nailtini- Nailpolish in Millionaire (gold long glitter flecks with multi colored glitter dispersed)- full size 
November  Bag- Chocolate brown with brown vinyl strip at top with a gold zipper

Costal Scents- eyeshadow quad set 8: Vibrant Blue, Deep Eggplant, candlelight, elven midnight


Miss Beauty- Nail Bling (silver with pink hearts)
*Mirabella Primer- full size? 12.85g/ 0.45oz* 
*NYX- Ultra Pearl Mania- Baby pink pearl- 5mL/0.06 fl oz*


Birchbox:


Atelier Cologne - Rose Anonyme- (.03 fl oz/1mL) 
Sara McNamara- Miracle Skin Transformer- .1 fl oz/ 3ml

Benta Berry- Creme moisturizer - container has 2-3ml tubes
LA Fresh- Instant Body Soother wipes x2

Pink Leather Birchbox lipstick holder key chain 

Oscar de la Renta- Live in Love perfume (.03 fl oz/1mL) X2
Justin Bieber- Someday Perfume (.05 fl oz/1.5mL)- tried 1x
*Frownies- Eye Gels- 1 reuseable (2-4 times) set* 
*Nick Chavez- Advanced Volume Shampoo- 2 fl oz/ 59 mL* 

*Juicy Couture- Juicy Couture Parfum- .05 fl oz/ 1.5 ml spray bottle*

*JR Watkins- Hand and Cuticle Salve- Lemon- 0.25 oz/ 7g* 

*Per-fekt- Lash Perfection Gel- .01 fl oz/.29 ml*


Beauty Army:


Every Beauty Flexible Pedicure Pad- full size
Skinn by Dimiri James Twin Collagen Boost Lipstick and Wet Lips Gloss in Coral Poppy (Full Size)

Lipsi Cosmetics Aphrodite Powder- swatched once, tapped product onto my hand. Top area sanitized and taped to seal. - 5ml
Control Corrective Medicated Pumice Wash 4ml

Other:


Tokyomilk- Perfume in Dead Sexy (Deep Vanilla, Exotic Wood, White Orchid, Ebony)- Full size- 1 oz * Its a popular scent I tried to like, sprayed a few times, 95+% full

Kate something-or-other- Boyfriend perfume (1.5mL/.05 fl oz) Spray top


Dolce &amp; Gabbana- The One perfume (2mL/.06 fl oz) spray top

Dolce &amp; Gabbana- The One  For Men Eau de toilette (2mL/.06 fl oz) spray top

Armani Code (for men) Eau de toilette (1.5mL/.05 fl oz) Spray top


Cuccio Naturale- butter moisturizer- pomegranate and fig (.33oz/9.24g)

Melvita- Rose Floral Water- (.95 fl oz/ 28ml) 80% full


La Roche-Posay: Rosalic AR Intense (localized redness intensive serum)- 2ml

Sheer Cover - Duo Concealer in Light/ Medium ( 1.5 g/ .05 oz)


Burt's Bees- Intense Hydration Day Lotion- 0.15 oz/4.2g, with $3.00 off purchase of full size coupon on back of card

Burt's Bees- Intense Hydration Night Cream- 0.15 oz/4.2g, with $3.00 off purchase of full size coupon on back of card

Not your Mothers- Kinky Moves Curl Defining Hair Cream, 44mL/1.5 fl oz

Vitabath- Fragrance mist in Coconut Creme, 8 fl oz/ 236 mL *sprayed once

MAC Full Coverage Foundation- NC20-In box.  Used 2-3 times


MAC eyeshadow- Scene 1- (sweet pink with micro sparkle)  used but completely full

MAC eyeshadow Suite- Rose Suites- (light and dark pinks)in box, swatched

Anna Sui- Lipstick in 450- Sheer yet Matte (if possible!) bright red-In box,  swatched

MAC Dazzlegloss- Love Alert- (red gloss with tons of glitter) New and unused in box

MAC Lipstick- Queen's Sin- (red with goldish overtone)unused in box

MAC Lipgloss- Red Romp- (sheer red gloss) in box, swatched- not worn


Myglam Bags- Back to Nature, pink with black hearts, brush case, blue with pink lip marks - tell me you want it and I'll throw it in


Besame- Full size lipstick, unused in Besame Red (retail $22) (item in picture is from my collection- box of actual item never opened)
Mac- Disney Villain Collection Lipstick, unused in Heartless (Cruella DeVil)- (lowest I've seen on Ebay $22)(item in picture is from my collection- box of actual item never opened)


I WANT:  this list is not inclusive of my  interests- so try me!

That candle that came in a Birchbox

BB/CC creams in fair colors (especially Missha #13!!!)

Stila eyeshadow

Benefit stuff

Glitter/ Glittery stuff

MAC pigments, pro items

eye creams

Ellis Faas

Nearly anything Illamasqua (* would* love* one Strumpet from the Nov. Glossybox)

Lime Crime

Medusa's Makeup

Teas from Birchbox (EXCEPT BB Dec 2012)

*Juliet Has a Gun - Mad Madame from (BB Dec 2012)*

*Juice Beauty CC Cream (BB Dec 2012)*

*Benefit- It's Potent! Eye Cream (BB Dec 2012)*

*Mai Couture- "Highligher" Wipes (Ipsy 2012)*

(I don't use drug store brands)

Please contact me with questions!


----------



## BagLady (Dec 12, 2012)

*Updated 12/12*

I will ship w/delivery confirmation and ask for the same in return. Shipping in the US only.

*Makeup:*


Clinique quickliner in intense chocolate 

NYX Roll On Shimmer in Salmon (swatched once) _ _ 

Lorac  Eyeshadow Trio (swatched once or twice) 
Clinique Color Surge Eyeshadow Duo Daybreak &amp; matte brown 
Clinique Color Surge Eyeshadow Duo(twilight mauve/brandied plum) / Blush (Smoldering Plum) swatched once 
Clinique Color Surge Eyeshadow Duo (butter pecan) / Blush (sunset glow) swatched once 
BareMinerals (Loose) Eyeshadow in Oz (used a few times) 
BareMinerals (Loose) Eyeshadow in Metallic Lavender (used once or twice) 
BareMinerals (Loose) Eyeshadow in Smoky Sequins (used once or twice) 
MAC Surf Baby Studio Careblend in Gold Go Lightly 

MAC Wonder Woman Amazon Princess Blush (swatched once)* * 
MAC Beauty Powder in Oh So Fair (from Venomous Villains collection but does not come in compact. Pan Only) Swatched 2 or 3 times

Stila Liquid Luminizer in Pink Shimmer (looking for Bronze or Rose Gold Color) 

Tarte Lights Camera lashes Mascara (sample)
Kryolan for glossybox Blusher in glossy Rosewood 
Illamasqua Medium Pencil in Devotion
Nars Tinted Moisturzer in Alaska (2ml sample)
Lancome Hypnose Mascara (Sample from Sephora ItKit)
Beauty Army Whip Hand Cosmetics Loose Pigment Eyershadow (.02oz)
*Coastal Scents Eyeshadow Set #1 (from Ipsy/Myglam)* 
*NYX Ultra Pearl Mania in Sky Pink Pearl (Dec Ipsy)*

*Juicy CC Cream (Dec BB)*

*Mai Couture Highlighter Papier (Dec Ipsy)*

*Mirabella Primer (Dec Ipsy)*


*Nails:*


Deborah Lippman Private Dancer 

Zoya Meg (used once)
*Incoco Nail Polish Strips in Sinderella (packet of 16)* 

*Skin:*


BareMinerals Purifying Facial Cleanser (.23oz)

Juice Beauty Green Apple Moisturizer SPF15 .5oz (used once)

Clarisonic Gentle Hydro Cleanser 1oz 
Clinique Dramatically Different Moisturizing Lotion (1oz) 

Boscia Purifying Cleansing Gel (1 foil packet) 
Nastassja Skin Enzyme Facial Peel  (.25oz) 

Dr Lewinn by Kinerase Wrinkle Repair Daily Lotion SPF30 1.7oz
Burt's Bees Intense Hydration Night Cream 1.8oz 
Skin 79 Gold BB Cream travel tube (5g/travel)* *(swatched once on hand)
Josie Maran Argan Cleansing Oil (3 foil packets) 

Murad Skin Perfecting Primer (.17oz)

*Urban Decay DESLICK Spray (.51oz)*

WEI Buffing Beads (.02 packet)

WEI Golden Root Purifying Mud Mask (.14oz foil packet)

*Benefit So Radiant Oil Free Facial Lotion,Facial Cream &amp; Brightening Eye Cream (sample packet from Sephora)*

*Olie 004 Huile Moderne  Hydrating Oil (5ml)*

*Hanskin Super Magic BB Cream (10ml sample from SS)*


*Perfume:*


Harvey Prince Hello (sample spray) 
Harvey Prince Ageless (sample spray) 
Dolce &amp; Gabbana Light Blue (sample vial) 
Flora by Gucci (sample vial) 
Love Sweet Love (sample vial) 
Viva la Juicy (2 sample sprays) 
Lucy B Perfume Oil Duo (BB samples) 
Prada L'eau Ambree Eau de Parfum (sample vial) 
Prada Pour Homme Eau de Toilette (sample vial) 
Atelier Cologne Rose Anonyme 
Viktor &amp; Rolf Spicebomb (sample vial) 
Hermes Terre d'Hermes (sample vial) 
Kate Walsh Billionaire Boyfriend (spray sample) 
*Diptique Volutes (Sample from SS)* 
*Gucci Guilty (spray sample)*


*Hair:*


Alterna UV+ Fade Proof Fluide (.25oz)

Shu UemuraEssence Absolue Oil Sample (used once or twice) 
Macadamia Oil Healing Oil Treatment (1oz) 
LuLu Organics Lavender &amp; Clary Sage Hair Powder (BB sample) 
Alterna Kendi Dry Oil Mist (from SS)

*Misc: *


Aveeno Mineral Block SPF30 Lotion (3oz)

Nuxe Multi usage Dry Oil (.33oz)
ColorScience Pro loose mineral travel puff (.035oz) 

MyGlam January Makeup Bag Only 

MyGlam August Makeup Bag Only

BB Give Box

*Wishlist:*


Color Club Put a Pin It
Eyeko Skinny Eyeliner (Olive)

One Love Organics Body Serum (Rose)
Mirenesse Lip Bomb in #2 (looking to trade my #4)
Chantecaille Gloss (Mini sample from BB)
Bioderma

OCC Lip Tars

Peter Thomas Roth Skincare
Lancome Visionnaire
Wen Shampoo

Stella Mccartney Stella (sample or mini)
Inglot eyeshadows

Victoria's Secret So Sexy Hair products
ELF lip lock

I'm open to other things so try me.


----------



## Rachael1 (Dec 12, 2012)

December 2012: Box 23 Definitely Looking to trade: â€¢FLO Fragrance Atomizers â€¢Harvey Prince Hello And possibly: â€¢theBalmÂ® cosmetics Hot Mama Shadow &amp; Blush All-in-One


----------



## Cathie (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi Rachel,welcome to MUT..you are only allowed two personal messages until you get your count up, But you didnt put a wishlist for what you want to trade for.


----------



## angiepang1e (Dec 13, 2012)

All items are new --unless otherwise noted!  I can take pictures of anything upon request! (NEW! refers to new on my list!) I prefer to receive delivery confirmation and will do the same for you.  Also, I'd always prefer a multiple trade! Thanks for looking ;]

*Skincare*

*Face*


NEW! Striking Multi-Peptide Serum (1 oz, one pump used)
*Body*


NEW! Petal Organics Firming Body Cream (sample from Oct Natural Beauty Box, 0.5 oz)
NEW! Apothederm Stretch Mark Cream (0.7 oz)

*Makeup*

*Eyes*


Victoria's Secret Very Sexy Diamond Eye Shimmer in Emerald (full size, used once - put tape on the sifter)
Victoria's Secret Very Sexy Diamond Eye Shimmer in Vivid (full size, used once - put tape on the sifter)

bareminerals liner shadow in Hallucinate (full size)

Flirt Cosmetics palette in Dance Fever includes Silver Fog &amp; Wild Night eye shadow, Blush in Crazy in Love, and small brush (full size, missing eyeshadow applicator)
Too Faced Sugar shadow in Caviar Dreams - black shimmery shadow (full size, used once so the shadow in on top of the sifter)
Pout glitter shadow in Coral Glitz (full size)

Mac eyeshadow in Aquaverta (used twice, sanitized)

NYC Individual Eyes (Shadows in white, silver, grey and black, illuminator and primer (used twice, sanitized)

Starlet Black eyeliner pencil (full size, Nov's Ipsy)
NEW! BareMinerals eyeshadow in euphoria (0.02 oz, swatched- tape on sifter)
NEW! BareMinerals eyeshadow in morocco (0.02 oz, swatched- tape on sifter)
NEW! BareMinerals eyeshadow glimmer in nice rock (0.02 oz, swatched- tape on sifter)
NEW! BareMinerals eyeshadow in vanilla sugar (0.02 oz, swatched- tape on sifter)
NEW! BareMinerals eyeshadow in finesse(0.02 oz, swatched- tape on sifter)
NEW! BareMinerals eyeshadow in classic rock (0.02 oz, swatched- tape on sifter) _*picky_ 
NEW! ELF eyeshadow in glamourous (0.03 oz, new)
NEW! ELF eyeshadow in beachy (0.03 oz, new)
NEW! ELF eyeshadow in trendy (0.03 oz, new)

*Lips*


 BH Cosmetics Lip liner in Raspberry (swatched)
NEW! BareMinerals lipgloss palette in DeLISH (compact with mirror)-- colors include vanilla spice, pink sugar, jelly (swatched)_*picky_ 
NEW! NYX girls gloss in Real Nude (Full size, swatched)
NEW! Gilly Hicks lip gloss in Vanilla Mint (Full size, sealed)
NEW! Revlon Colorburst lip butter in Peach Parfait (full size, swatched)
NEW! L'oreal Color Riche Balm in Nourishing Nude (full size, sealed)
NEW! Cover Girl Colorblast Flipsitck in Minx (full size, swatched, tips were a bit dinged when I received) 

*Face*


Too Faced Snow Bunny compact (used twice, full size)  _*picky_ 
â€‹*Other*


Stila Vibrant in Vancouver palette (brand new, retails for $16) _*picky_ 
BH Cosmetics Jenni Riveria limited edition palette (brand new, 30 eyeshadows, 6 blush) *_picky but maybe for the right items!_


*Perfume*


Heidi Klum Shine Perfume (0.5 oz, CEW Beauty Box)

NEW! Victoria's Secret Honeysuckle and White Patchouli fragrant moisture mist (full size, 10.1 oz)
NEW! Victoria's Secret Mango Temptation refreshing body mist (full size, 8.4 oz)
NEW! Victoria's Secret My Desire body splash (full size, 95% full, 8 oz)

*Nails*

*-------------*

 
*Hair*


Ojon instant restoration serum (about the size of a glass perfume vial)
Amika nourshing hair mask (0.67 fl oz)

Miss Jessie's Curly Butter Creme (packet, 0.46 oz)
Miss Jessie's Curly Meringue (packet, 1 oz)
Miss Jessie's Pillow Soft Curls (packet, 1 oz)

*Misc*


NEW! Loungefly Hello Kitty charm bracelet (valued $35)


*Wishlist*

The Balm Hot Mama blush! **will be generous!

Josie Maran lip&amp;cheek stain

Fushion Beauty Lash Fushion XL

Talika Lipocils Expert

*SHEA TERRA* products

MyGlam July makeup bag only

*Mascaras* _new only, please!_

Julep quick dry polish drops

Julep best pedi cream ever

*Blushes! Bronzers! *

Benefit, Tarte, TheBalm

*Nars blush*!

TEAS! (Mighty tea leaf-- or any other, I love tea!)

Mor Lip Macaron

I'm easily amused so if anything on my list intrigues you, I'm sure I can find something interesting on yours ;]


----------



## mirandamanda (Dec 13, 2012)

*updated in signature  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


----------



## sleepykat (Dec 13, 2012)

Updated below


----------



## wishinstar777 (Dec 13, 2012)

Here's my trade list!

*Updated December 2012*

All items are new and unused unless otherwise noted. I ship in the U.S. only and will always provide delivery confirmation.

*From Ipsy (MyGlam):*

Mai Couture Highlighting papers (from December's bag)

Mirabella Primer full size (from December's bag)

Starlet Cosmetics Eyeliner full size - Black (from November's bag)

Murad Absolute Bronzing Boost

*From Birchbox:*

Modcloth Headband - Red with white polka dots

Vasanti BrightUp!

Murad Clarifying cleanser

Minteas Regroup - Ginger pear flavor

Noir Black eyeliner - Black

Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint - Pearl (very small sample)

Blue Copper 5 Firming Elasticity Repair

*Other:*

Xen Tan Sunless Tan Lotion - 1 fl. oz.

Kate Somerville Daily Deflector Moisturizer - 0.25 fl. oz.

Bare Minerals Advanced Protection Moisturizer SPF 20 - 0.17 fl. oz.

*Wishlist:*

I love all kinds of makeup and skin care so make a trade offer!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm looking for the following items in this month's Birchbox

Fresh roller ball perfume

12 Benefits Instant Healthy hair treatment
 


I haven't updated my trade list lately (below in my signature) so if you're interested in swapping but nothing looks exciting on my list, please pm me.  I have a bunch of other stuff that I would gladly swap--makeup and skincare!!


----------



## Cathie (Dec 13, 2012)

Looking for Philosophy miracle worker eye cream. If anyone has it pm me what you would like to trade for it, thank you!


----------



## Jackieblue (Dec 13, 2012)

I have these items to trade from this month's boxes: Mirabella Prime for face and eyes (Ipsy) Lashem (Birchbox) Mai Coture Highlighter Papiers (Ipsy. I have an offer out for this but it has not been accepted yet) I am looking for the following items from this month's boxes:: Juliette Has a Gun Mad Madame Benefit It's Potent Eye Cream The Balm Hot Mama Flo Fragrance Atomizer Will consider NYX pigments I don't have. Try me on colors. I also have a trade list in my sig box. I may have more that's not on it so try me. Thanks!!!


----------



## Jackieblue (Dec 13, 2012)

(deleted)


----------



## CrabbyMrsJ (Dec 13, 2012)

*USA Trades Only*

*Here's what I have to trade:*


Harvey Prince Ageless deluxe sample - it's about the size of a chapstick, and doesn't have a spray on it, but it's a decent size. I never wore it, just sniffed.
Mox Botanicals Lip Butter in Fig, deluxe sample, never used, touched, etc. TRADE PENDING 

*Looking for:*

Flo Atomizer

Dark red lipsticks or lip glosses

Anything Molton Brown

Any samples of Hermes Un Jardin Sur La Nil (perfume or lotion, or whatever, it's my favorite)

Candles

*Successful Trades With:*

Vogliadivintage (multiple times)

Akharri785

Wagz379

SkyLola123

Bonnie Krupa

Amandabear

Dena Fletcher

Jennabear

LyndaV

jac a (multiple times)

Coccabarra

emeline

tevans

bethm

Cathie


----------



## MollyC2153 (Dec 13, 2012)

Hello Ladies! 

Updated my trade list here

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/129722/mollyc2153s-swap-list, but copied it below too! 

Birchbox

-Juice Beauty CC Cream

-Nicole Richie Perfume 

-Nick Chavez Shampoo

-Model Co lip gloss (will be picky about this, don't know the shade yet)

-Oscar Blandi texture and volume spray

-Miracle Skin Transformer

-jouer lip enhancer

-jouer LMT in bronze

-jouer gloss in mirage 

-essie power clutch full size (will be picky about this one)

-Mighty Leaf tea 1 chamomile citrus, 1 green tea tropical, 1 vanilla bean

- show stoppers garment tape

-viva la juicy la fleur

-Suki pure facial moisture packet

Ipsy

-Starlet Eyeliner in black

-Nailtini nail polish 

Other

-color club peace out purple (full sized, used for 1 mani)

-elf eyelid primer (full size) never used 

-Julep Alyson (swatched)

-Color Tattoo eyeshadow in Pomegranate Punk (full size, never opened)

-Miss Jessie's curly pudding (1 fl oz foil packet)

-Miss Jessie's curly butter creme .46 oz foil packet

-Miss Jessie's Curly Meringue 1 fl oz foil packet

-Billionaire Boyfriend perfume sample (Kate Walsh fragrance)

-Diane by Diane Von Furstenberg 1.2 ml perfume 

Foil packets 

-dermalogica tri-active cleanse 2 24 ml foil packets 

-Vichy destock stomach creme , 5% caffeine 7 ml

-Malin &amp; Goetz vitamin e moistureizer .04 floz

-Korres antiageing primer .05 fl oz

-Clarins extra firming day cream- not sure of size-small foil packet

-clear prep fx matte foundation primer &amp; anti acne gel .05 fl oz

-dr brandt dark spots no more .068 fl oz 

-fresh umbrian clay mattifying serum .07 oz

-Makeup forever HD primer .05 fl oz

Looking For: 

-Dry shampoo (Klorane Gentle Dry Shampoo with Oat Milk, or others, just not the lavender one)

-Juliet has a Gun perfumes (any, haven't tried them yet and would like to)

-NUXE RÃªve de MielÂ®â€¨ Facial Cleansing and Make-Up Removing Gel (from this month's BB)/make up removers that are good for mascara removal (that Julep mascara is AWESOME but hard to get off)

-nail polish!

-other random stuff, send me your list!


----------



## Jwls750 (Dec 13, 2012)

Here's my trade list, it's small but it'll grow bigger overtime I'm sure!

*GlossyBox:*

1.) Wella Professional Enrich Moisturizing Treatment for Normal/Fine hair(.84 fl oz)

2.) Kinerase Restructure Firming Cream(.24 oz)

3.) A Perfume Organic perfume in Urban Organic(idk the size, but it came to me only a little over 1/3 full /

4.) FAB Smooth Shave Cream(2.0 fl oz)

5.) Beauty Addicts Mascara in black(full size)

6.) Shea Terra Whipped Shea Butter in White Chocolate (1 oz. swatched only once)

7.) Alessandro Int'l Pedix Heel Rescue Balm

8.) Figs&amp;Rouge Lip, Face &amp; Body Balm

9.) Sebastian Shampoo

10.) Sebastian Conditioner

*MyGlam:*

1.) Eclos Cellular Activator Facial Serum(0.5 fl oz)

2.) Demeter Roll on Perfume in Dragon Fruit(.29 fl oz)

3.) Mirabella Eyeshadow in Semiformal(unopened, not sure of the size, can send a pic if requested!)

4.) Jane. Sparkle Gloss in Sparkle Pink(full size I think, .2 fl. oz)

5.) Eclos Plant Stem Cells anti-aging Moisture Therapy(.25 fl oz.)

6.) Martini Nail Lacquer in Millionaire

7.) bareMinerals Moxie Lipgloss in Daredevil(I swatched it, but then disinfected it)

8.) Studio Gear Complete Color lipstick in Teaberry

9.) Mirabella Prime for Face and Eyes(full size I believe)

*Birchbox:*

1.) Oscar de la Renta live in love(.03 fl oz.)

2.) BB Earbuds-pink and blue

3.) Blinc Mascara in Black (.141 oz-NOT full size, but almost)

4.) Minteas in matcha chai(.81 oz)

5.) Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy la Fleur(.05 fl oz)

6.) Kate Spade Twirl perfume(.05 fl oz)

7.) Color Club nail polish in Insta-This(.25 fl oz)

8.) Naked Princess naked shine lip gloss in Barely Coco(.008 oz)

9.) Archipelago Pomegranate Soap triple milled (1.8 oz)

10.) La Fresh Waterproof Makeup Remover (2 wipes)

11.) ModelCo Fibre Lashxtend Lengthening Mascara

12.) Mox Botanicals Pomegranate &amp; Fig Lip Butter (.1 oz)

13.) Oscar Blandi Pronto Texture &amp; Volume Spray ( 1 oz)

14.) John Varvatos Artisan perfume (.05 fl. oz.)

15.) Nichole Richie perfume Nicole (.05 fl oz.)

16.) theBalm Mary Lou-Manizer (.035 oz)

17.) Kerastase Ciment Thermique-Protect (.34 fl. oz) (x2)

*Misc.:*

1.)  Dr. Jart+ BB Cream SPF25/PA++ (.06oz)

2.) Korres Long Wearing Eye Shadow #28 Golden Brown(Full Size I believe, I can get you pictures)

3.) Freeman Facial Peel-Off Cucumber mask(.5 fl oz.)

4.) Mizani Renew Strength Fortifying Shampoo(.34 fl. oz.)

5.) X Out Shine Control oil-free formula (.75 fl. oz)

6.) Essie in Smooth Sailing(full sized, swatched once)

7.) Couture Colour Pequi Oil Treatment (.5 fl oz)

8.) mark. Super Flip color kit(3 lip colors, 6 lip glosses, and 9 eyeshadows)(pictures available upon request)

9.) mark. Good Glowing(blush) in Cameo Glo

10.) mark. On the Dot eyeshadow palette

11.) mark. Touch &amp; Glow all over face palette(pics available)

12.) mark. GlossBlossom ripening lip tint(.34 fl. oz)

13.) mark. Glow Baby Glow in m. powerment Peach

14.) mark. Glow Baby Glow in m. powerment Gold

15.) mark. Lots of Lacquer super color lip gloss in Wild Extravagance( .105 oz)(I have 2 of these)

16.) mark. Get in Line waterproof eyeliner in Cocoa Coquette (.123 fl oz.) (I have 2 of these)

17.) Jane Ciredale PurePressed Eye Shadow in Dark Suede (full size)

18.) mark. Ibiza Sol Instant Vacation perfume(full size)

*Wish List:*

I don't necessarily have a wish list, just let me know what you want and send me your trade list and we can make it work!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I can send pics of anything, just ask  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ching Chang (Dec 13, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## lorizav (Dec 13, 2012)

UPDATED 12/13

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/129604/beauty-box-open-trading-list/240#post_1967997

lots of new things listed


----------



## Jackieblue (Dec 14, 2012)

JUST UPDATED (although there is always an updated one in my sig box!):

*Jackieblueâ€™s Swap List*

*Please contact me with your idea for a swapâ€¦you never know!* If we can't make something work now, then maybe another time. US only, please. I prefer multiple-item swaps whenever possible. LMK if you are looking for something else, I may have it.

New products only, please. I take care with my packaging to make sure my items arrive in excellent condition and I prefer to trade with people who do the same.






All items new unless otherwise noted.

    *I am looking for the following items from this month's subscription boxes:*
*Juliette Has a Gun Mad Madame*

*Flo Fragrance Atomizer*
Benefit It's Potent Eye Cream
The Balm Hot Mama
Will consider NYX pigments I don't have. Try me on colors.

*New from this month's and last month's subscription boxes:*

Mirabella Prime for face and eyes (Ipsy, full size 12.85 g)
Lashem sample (Birchbox)

Be A Bombshell Lip Gloss in Hot Mess (Ipsy, full size)

Lulu Organics Lavender + Clary Sage Hair Powder sample

    *Full Size:*

Seche Clear Base Coat

*Sample Size:*

MUFE Professional High Definition Powder (deluxe sample 1 g in jar)

Living Proof Prime Style Extender (10 ml packet)

Sarah McNamara Miracle Skin Transformer (.6 ml foil)

(2) Wei To Go Beauty Gelled Oil Cleanser (foil .5 ml)

Pixi Flawless Beauty Primer (1 ml foil)

Benefit the POREfessional (.15 ml foil on card)

Sephora foundation primer deluxe sample (8 ml tube)

Miss Jessie's CURLY BUTTERCREMEâ„¢ foil pouch sample

Sarah McNamara Miracle Skin Transformer spf 20 (.02oz/.06ml foil)

By Terry VIP Expert perfecting foundation in Apricot Light (2 ml foil)

Murad Perfecting Day Cream SPF 30 (.09 ml foil)

Bare Minerals The Perfect Cleanse foil packet on card sample)

*Most Wanted:*

Juliette Has A Gun Citizen Queen

Juliette Has A Gun Not A Perfume
Dior Mascaras

Feel free to PM with questions. Thanks for looking!!
 

_*Great Trades with: SimplyChelle xX, LyndaV, angiepang1e, kcrowebird, meaganola, lovepink*_


----------



## amandah (Dec 14, 2012)

updated below  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sleepykat (Dec 14, 2012)

Updated on the next page.


----------



## heather4602 (Dec 14, 2012)

Here is the link to my list! Since it changes so much, I listed the link so it would be up to date!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125542/heather-4602


----------



## lorizav (Dec 16, 2012)

Updated again

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/129604/beauty-box-open-trading-list/240#post_1967997

I have the new LORAC white chocolate pallette from the candy bar collection plus other new goodies


----------



## ryuuseiu (Dec 16, 2012)

updated!


----------



## lorizav (Dec 16, 2012)

Especially looking for Seche Vite  topcoat

Here's my  list

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/129604/beauty-box-open-trading-list/240#post_1967997


----------



## tevans (Dec 16, 2012)

​Here's what I have for trade : ( mostly from BB and My Glam &amp; nail polish colors that looked prettier in the store than at home ) I ship on Mondays,Thursdays &amp; Fridays MY GLAM BAGS - October - Chevron bag - the mesh bags from summer ( I don't remember what month) FROM DECEMBER BB - juice beauty Stem Cellular repair cc cream - Keratase nutritive nectar thermique hair leave in conditioners ( X2) Thymes lotions Modelco lip gloss berry pink -Cartier men's and ladies perfume samples Number 4 clarifying shampoo The balm cosmetics Hot Mama -frownies eye gel IPSY -primer -red lip gloss -urban decay eyeliner Highlighting wipes MAKEUP Meet Matt(e) eyeshadow - charcoal gray Bare Minerals Moxie Dare Devil lipgloss Chella eyebrow defining gel Starlet Black eyeliner Swagger eyeshadow Perfume Lady Gaga Fame Diesel Loverdose parfum vial Dolce &amp; Gabbana the one parfum vial - lash card lash cards ( from beauty box ) -C system hydrating shampoo (1.7oz) -shikai all natural moisturizing shower gel -stash chamomile herbal decaf tea x2 -Befine skin care packets from BB ( these might be expired but I can't find any date codes) -Rodial Dragons Blood hair sculpting gel foil pack -Seventh Generation Natural laundry detergent (good size sample) -vineyard collection Vitis Vinifera grapes antioxidant skin moisturizer -johnson &amp; Johnson natural baby skin lotion - Bliss lemon +sage body butter lotion 1.7 oz ( a lot of tubes ) FOIL AND MULTI USE SAMPLES -Clinique eye cream -Too Faced Shadow Insurance eye shadow primer -Makeup forever HD Primer Stila stay all day 3 in 1 card ( beauty balm,foundation , concealer) -Perfekt skin perfection -Bamboo 3 pack hair shampoo,conditioner and shine Global Goddess Upgrade Complexion Face Primer WISHLIST - -URBAN DECAY SUPERCURL MASCARA ( my daughter LOVES it ) -JULEP -OLIVIA ( absolutely LOVE this !!!) -ILLMASQUE nail polish -WHISH any products -Art of SHAVING men's products TWISTBANDS in color ( my mom has discovered them and wants colors !!) - BLACK nail polish - lip balms or treatments - LOVE NAIL POLISH ( favorite brands- - COLOR CLUB ( neons), ESSIE,JULEP, ZOYA ) willing to try other brands ( just not wet n wild or NYC ) . US trades only. Don't mind sending first or with DC. I just prefer communication ( if a trade offer is out there, I appreciate an answer whether the trade is a go or not ). Thanks for checking out my list ,y'all !


----------



## tevans (Dec 16, 2012)

​Here's what I have for trade : ( mostly from BB and My Glam &amp; nail polish colors that looked prettier in the store than at home ) I ship on Mondays,Thursdays &amp; Fridays MY GLAM BAGS - the mesh bags from summer ( I don't remember what month) FROM DECEMBER BB - juice beauty Stem Cellular repair cc cream Modelco lip gloss berry pink -Cartier men's and ladies perfume samples Number 4 clarifying shampoo The balm cosmetics Hot Mama -frownies eye gel IPSY mirabella-primer -be a bombshell lip gloss in hot mess -urban decay 24/7 eyeliner zero Mai couture Highlighter paper -NYX ultra pearl mania mink pearl color - looks like gold shimmery - grey satin bag MAKEUP Meet Matt(e) eyeshadow - charcoal gray Bare Minerals Moxie Dare Devil lipgloss Chella eyebrow defining gel Starlet Black eyeliner Swagger eyeshadow Perfume Lady Gaga Fame Diesel Loverdose parfum vial Dolce &amp; Gabbana the one parfum vial - lash card lash cards ( from beauty box ) -C system hydrating shampoo (1.7oz) -shikai all natural moisturizing -Befine skin care packets from BB ( these might be expired but I can't find any date codes) -Rodial Dragons Blood hair sculpting gel foil pack -Seventh Generation Natural laundry detergent (good size sample) -vineyard collection Vitis Vinifera grapes antioxidant skin moisturizer -johnson &amp; Johnson natural baby skin lotion - Bliss lemon +sage body butter lotion 1.7 oz ( a lot of tubes ) FOIL AND MULTI USE SAMPLES -Clinique eye cream -Too Faced Shadow Insurance eye shadow primer -Makeup forever HD Primer Stila stay all day 3 in 1 card ( beauty balm,foundation , concealer) -Perfekt skin perfection -Bamboo 3 pack hair shampoo,conditioner and shine Global Goddess Upgrade Complexion Face Primer WISHLIST - -URBAN DECAY SUPERCURL MASCARA ( my daughter LOVES it ) -JULEP -OLIVIA ( absolutely LOVE this !!!) -ILLMASQUE nail polish -WHISH any products -Art of SHAVING men's products TWISTBANDS in color ( my mom has discovered them and wants colors !!) - BLACK nail polish - lip balms or treatments - LOVE NAIL POLISH ( favorite brands- - COLOR CLUB ( neons), ESSIE,JULEP, ZOYA ) willing to try other brands ( just not wet n wild or NYC ) . US trades only. Don't mind sending first or with DC. I just prefer communication ( if a trade offer is out there, I appreciate an answer whether the trade is a go or not ). Thanks for checking out my list ,y'all !


----------



## amandah (Dec 16, 2012)

*Updated  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*

*My Trade List:*

*Nail Polish*

Julep - Kylie (with magnet), Eva (1 manicure),

OPI - Tazmanian Devil Made Me Do It (swatched)

Essie - Status Symbol (2 manicures)

*Makeup*

benefit - that gal .25 oz.- Pending

Stila - Lipglaze in Camera

Mirabella - Primer from Dec ipsy

be a bombshell - lipgloss in hot mess from Dec ipsy

perfekt eyebrow gel in caramel (small sample from BB)

Starlet Eyeliner in Chocolate

Bare Minerals Eyeshadow - Water Lily (swatched)

Bare Minerals - Warmth (used maybe 2 or 3 times) - Full Size

StudioGear Lipstick in Whisper

Mirabella eyeshadow pan in Semiformal (cocoa brown shade)

*Hair*

Alterna Bamboo Color Care UV+ Sample (.25 fl oz, from Birchbox)

Klorane - Chamomile Shampoo (.8 fl oz.)

*Misc*

Comodynes Self-Tanning Intensive wipes (3)

dirt. luxe salt scrub - lemon leaf (sample from BB)

Bare Minerals - Max Coverage Concealer brush (New, never used)

*Wish List*

Oscar Blandi - Texturizing Spray

Benefit They're Real

NYX Pigment in Mocha Pearl

lip butters

bare minerals glimmer eyeshadow in nude beach (it's a long shot, but worth a try  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )

Nail Polishes (try me on some colors, I love Essie &amp; Zoya)

Marc Jacobs - Dot Samples

I'm pretty open, just send me a pm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Dec 16, 2012)

Interested in Multi Item trades, unless it is a wishlist item. Single item trades get a little expensive. :/ All items are new unless specified otherwise.

*Travel Size*:

Mirabella Primer for eyes (pending arrival in mail)

Billionaire boyfriend vial (2)

Hypnose Star Mascara (2)

Wet N Wild Lipstick 547B Swatched

Mr Natty's Beary Elixir

Sephora Instant Moisturizer (2)

Ulta Instant Nourish Facial Moisturizer

Clinique Dramatically Different Moisturizing Lotion

Dr. Lewinn by Kinerase Instant Dermal Wrinkle Filler daily treatment

Borghese B Gloss in Fiore

Murad Line Tamer

Make Up Forever Gloss Lab Shine Star collection ( light shimmery pink nude)

Hydroxatone Intensive Anti-Wrinkle Complex

Jurlique Moisture Replenishing Day Cream

Ahava Extreme Day Cream *pending

Sisley Intense Anti-Aging Hydration (2)

Neutrogena Pure and free liquid daily sunblock spf 50

Clarins Delectable Self tanning mousse (2)

supergoop everyday spf 30 (2)

Primed and poreless too faced bronze (2) *pending

shisheido spf 60 face and body ultimate sunscreen 

benefit lipgloss in a bronzey peach color ( the name sticker fell off)

murad acne and wrinkle reducer (2)

clean scene moisturizer

roberto cavalli perfume 

olay regenerist ELF  

Clean Perfumes in Fresh Laundry, Shower Fresh . These are the sizes that you would find in the deluxe sephora sampler pack, not the little vials. NEW

Pixel Polish in till im blue over you NEW

Ada Cosmetics Golden Bronzer 1 gram

Lipsi Cosmetics Aphrodite Powder 5ml

Sally Hansen Nails and Cuticle Cream  

Kate Somerville Exfolikate ( ..5 oz and .16oz) *pending

Sally Girl Polishes in Hot pink, hot orange, Shimmery green/blue and Purple glitter. Each used once

Murad Essential C Day Moisture SPF 30

Peter Thomas Roth Max Sheer All Day Lotion *pending

OPI Minis in a light pink 

Yellow and green polish from the New Black Spring Collection

Stay Dont Stray Benefit *pending

Aurumere Sandalwood Soap 

Bare Minerals Original foundation in fairly light

Mirabella eyeshadow in semiformal

Urban Decay polish in White widow *pending

Sally Hansen HD polish in a shimmery purple and shimmery pink

Smashbox brow tech and cream eye liner palette *pending

Very Sexy Hot Sheer Sexy Mist VS 2.5oz

*Full Size*:

Sally Hansen Salon Effects Strips in 440 Animal Instinct (3)

Time Balm Vanilla OIl Absorbing Moisturizer (about 90% full)

Ulta Mineral Powder Eye Shadow in Embers (swatched)

Urban Decay Green Goddess Eyeshadow (swatched) *pending

Covergirl lash blast volume NIB  NEW

Lauren Brook Cosmetics liner in Black/brown (sharpened)

Sephora Flashy Liner Waterproof in Flashy Ultra green (Used a couple of times)

Sephora Flashy Liner Waterproof in Flashy Silver (sharpened)

Lauren Brooke cosmetics Golden Bronzer

Burtâ€™s Bees Tinted Lip Balm in Red Dahlia (swatched)

Stila Eyeshadow Pan in Jade *pending

Supergoop sunscreen everyday 30 spf (2)

clean Scene spot treatment

a moisturizer for oily skin that I got from the loreal testing program. Used once and didn't like it.

dermstore lip quench

elf nail polish in Chic Confetti

Physician's Formula Healthy Wear Bronzer in Light (used a couple of times) 

Flirt See Ya Makeup Remover (Used a couple of times)
Ofra Eyebrow pencil in a dark brown ( I sharpened it because I used it a couple of times. The color was just too dark and I couldn't make it work) *pending 
UD Half Baked Eyeshadow (I used a few times and then I dropped it, so it's shattered but if someone wants to put it back together, then help yourself.) 

NYC Individual Eyes Palette in Dark Shadows ( It came in the mail from influester and one of the shadows had a chunk that had fallen out. I swatched them as well) 

Model Co Fiber Mascara *pending

Andrea's Choice Polishes in Purple, white, pink (these have all been used for 1 mani)

Perfectly Posh Lip Gloss in Sassy Vanillamint

OPI Don't be Koi with Me (used once)

Cinnamon Sass Solid Shimmer Perfume by Perfectly Posh

*Packets/Foils*:

Dr. CiLabo Aqua Collagen Gel Super Moisture (3)

Amore Pacific Natural Protector

Derma e Hyaluronic Acid Day Creme

Dior One essential skin boosting super serum

Full of Promise Restoring Cream

Premier instant stretching mask 

dr ci labo aqua collagen gel (2)

stila one step foundation in dark (4)

amazing cosmetics anti aging face primer

clarins instant smooth self tanning mousse 

pores no more dr brandt pore refiner bronze

stila illuminating tinted moisturizer in shade 1 (2)

purminerals color correcting primer in neutral

Porefessional (2)

murad oil free sunblock spf 30 (2)

dr ci labo aqua in derm 

magic lumi primer

garnier skin renew in light/medium and medium/deep

UD Naked Skin Foundation in shade 8 and 2 

Oxy Clinical Acne Treatment 

Jeune dage organics anti aging serum 

Egyptian Magic All purpose skin cream

Sephora Smoothing Primer

Burt's Bees Intense hydration day lotion and night cream

Wishlist:

Liqwd Products

bronzers

anything for oily skin

clay masks

volumizing hair products

Julep polishes


----------



## Souly (Dec 16, 2012)

I won't be shipping anything until after Christmas. All items are new unless noted. 

Pics here https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/131129/soulys-trade-list

DS - Deluxe Sample FS - Full Size

Makeup

Stila - Garden Bliss All Over Shimmer Powder - FS

Mirabella - Primer for Face &amp; Eyes - FS

Urban Decay - Lip Junkie Lip Gloss in Naked - FS

Pop Beauty - Lavender Love Eye Magnet Eyeshadow - FS

Sweetpea &amp; Faye -- J'Adore Les Levres in Cannoli - FS Used once - squeezed on lip brush (super pigmented)

Kat Von D- Foil Love Lipstick in Oh My Goth - FS Swatched (super glittery)

Urban Decay - Stardust Eyeshadow in Retrograde DS Swatched

Kryolan For Glossybox - Blusher in Glossy Rosewood - FS

Ellis Faas - Milky Lips in L909 (toffee beige) - FS Swatched

Korres - Raspberry Antioxidant Liquid Lipstick Vibrant Red - FS

Beauty For Real - The Perfect Lip Pencil in Nude - FS

Bare Minerals - Marvelous Moxie Lip Gloss in Dare Devil - DS

SKIN

Murad - Intensive - C Radiance Peel - DS .33 oz x2

DDF - Amplifying Elixer Serum - DS .5 oz

NAILS

Sally Hansen â€“ Salon Effects Nail Polish Strips in Glitz Blitz â€“ FS

Nailtiques â€“ Formula 2 Nail Protein Mini

HAIR

Denise Richards - Volume Extend Finishing Spray

PERFUME

Lola by Marc Jacobs â€“ Mini Spray

Eau Fraiche by Versace Man â€“ Mini Bottle (like 100pt perks @ sephora)

Pleats Please by Issey Miyake - Mini Spray

MISC

Every Beauty - Pedicure Pad - FS

Jewel Mint - Necklace - Long

Free w/ any trade â€“ just ask â€“ 1 per person

Skin &amp; Co â€“ Truffle Serum - DS

Nume- Arganic Argan Oil â€“ DS

Declaration by Cartier â€“ Mini Spray

Baiser Vole by Cartier â€“ Mini Spray

Wish List

Diego Dalla - Orange Pink Lipstick

Illamasqua â€“ Thrash Medium Pencil

Square Hue â€“ Sugar Plum

Benefit - Benetint

Benefit â€“ Georgia Blush

Tarte - Lipsurgence in Spirited

Gel Eyeliners â€“ no black or brown plz

Nearly Anything Illamasqua


----------



## meaganola (Dec 16, 2012)

I've got a lot of stuff.  I need it to live elsewhere.  I just updated my list (link in my signature) to include the most recent round of Birchboxes (by some weird fluke, I have complete box 3s from November and December up for grabs), a few things from other boxes, and my entire JewelMint mystery box.  I lovelove*love* multiple-item swaps!  If you would rather just buy something, that's fine, too.  Just make an offer!


----------



## lizzie123 (Dec 16, 2012)

Just updated my whole entire thread check it out

* Link in signature


----------



## lizzie123 (Dec 16, 2012)

DUPLICATE POST


----------



## Gracie Girl (Dec 16, 2012)

UPDATED 12/16/2012 3:30 PM​ Hi Ladies,

I know several of you on here don't like to trade unless it's multiplies for multiples.  I don't mind trading one for one at all.  I am only seeking my wishlist items right now, because as you  you can tell, I have way too much stuff already that I don't use.

*Make-up:*

*EYES*
- Mally Evercolor Automatic Waterproof Eyeliner full size in "Onyx" 0.01oz.

- Lancome Hypnose Star Mascara in Noir Midnight (I have 2 of these)

- Model Co.Fiber Lashxtend Mascara in Extreme Black (Full size)

- Tarte MultiEYE Lash Enhancing Primer 0.10 fl. oz.

- Mally Evercolor Shadow Stick in "Twilight" Full Size 0.06 oz.

- Mally Evercolor Shadow Stick in "Plum" Full Size 0.06 oz.

- NYX Ultra Pearl Mania Loose Eyeshadow Color "02 Pearl"  0.06 oz.

-  Model Co. Fibre Lashxtend (looks to be full size) in "Extreme Black"

- Individual Cover Girl Shadow in "Bedazzled Biscotti 670" (Full Size w/brush, sealed)

*Lips:*

- Saint Germain Paris lipstick in "Rose Violet" .01 oz. full size

- Elizabeth Arden Ceramide Ultra Lipstick in "Melon" .12 oz., full size

- Jane Sparkle Gloss in Sparkle Pink 0.2 fl. oz.

- Glossy Box Glossy Pink Lipstick (Full Size) ****(It has a little nick in the top where the point is, it came shipped to me that way). ****

. Burt's Bees Tinted Lip Balm "Red Dahlia" Full Size 0.15 oz.

- Forbidden Lips Apple Allure Lip Gloss (Full size sealed) .47 oz.

- Ulta Super Shiny Lip Gloss in "Belleni" (Full size sealed)

- Clarks Botanicals Ultra Rich Lip Tint in "03 Madge Mauve" 0.40 fl. oz.

Diego Dalla Palma Rossetto Classico Lipstick (I have 3, received 2 in a trade, all in #29)

*Foundation/Primers:*

- Tarina Tarantino Pearl Glow Primer .33 fl. oz.

- Ramy Whipped Liquid-Air in color "Room 369". Air brushed makeup,at first I though it was a nail color because it's in a glass bottle like nail polish. .33 oz.

- Sarah McNamara Skin Transformer One Step Skin Transformation 0.16 fl. oz.

- Lipsi Cosmetics Aphrodite Powder 5 ml. (have 2)

- Urban Decay De Slick Oil Control Makeup Setting Spray 0.51 fl oz

- Mirabella Prime for Face &amp; Eyes 0.45 oz (I think it's full size)

- Beauticontrol Regeneration Tight, Firm &amp; Fill Foundation SPF 12  the color is N-3.  I have no idea what that means.  It was given to me by a friend who sells Beauticontrol. It's never even been squirted out of its tube, so I can't even tell you the color of it. Take note: expires 02/13. it's 1 fl. oz. which I'm guessing is full size.

*Blush:*

- Mai Couture Highlighter Paper Sheets (25 sheets)

*Nails:*

- Circus by Andrea's Choice in "Spectacle" (a bright neon orange color)

- Nail art in mini stars and dots (silver, white, light pink , darker pink)

- Extra Large Glass Nail File with flowers painted on end you hold, comes in plastic sleeve (I have 2 of these: one with pastel flowers painted on it and one with pink flowers painted on it) 

- Sally Hanson Salon Effects in Animal Instinct (hot pink and black)

- Sparitual Vegan Nail Polish in "Airhead" Full Size (light pink sheer color)

- Sparitual Vegan Nail Polish in "Enlightened" Full Size (a mauve-rose shimmer color)

- Prolana Cuticle Oil .50 fl. oz.

- Color Club Mini in "Insta-this"

- Color Club in in "Clambake Coral"

*Miscellaneous Make-Up:*

-  Ipsy Make-Up Bag (black wristlet)

- Temptu Temporary Tattoos in Seduction Kit - Lace Design 2 tattoo sheets

- Furlesse Elevens Fron Reducing Patches

- Ipsy Bag from December (Charcoal Grey)

*Skin Care:*

- Sun-tegrity 5-in-1 Natural Moisturizing Face Sunscreen .25 oz.

- Touch in Sol Skin Base 1.06 fl. oz. (It looks like there is a little used, but the company didn't fill it up all the way)

-  Jane Iredale Tantasia (no size listed, but small sample tube) 

- Clinique Liquid Facial Soap Mild .5 fl. oz.

- PRAI Ageless Throat and Decoletage Cream

- Cetaphil Moisturizing Lotion 1 fl. oz.

- Sircuit Skin Cosmeceuticals Molecular Mist 8 ml.

- Memoire Liquide Amour Liquide Reserve Edition  Creme De La Creme 5.1 fl. oz.

- Bliss Lemon Sage Body Butter 1.7 fl. oz.

- Tarte Pure Maracuja Oil (Roller Ball Bottle) 0.6 fl. oz.

- Korres White Tea Facial Cleanser 0.68 fl. oz.

- Giovanni D:tox Replenishing Facial Moisturizer with Super Antioxidants Acai and Goji Berry 4 fl. oz.

- Dr. Hauschka Cosmetics Gezichts Lotion (Made in Germany) 0.34 fl. oz.

- Kiss my Face Honey Calendula Ultra Moisturizer 1 fl. oz.

- Shu Uemura Skin Purifier  1.6 fl. oz.

- Willa Naturals Clear Face Moisturizer 1 fl. oz.

- Ahava Deadsea Dermud Nourishing Body Cream 1.3 fl. oz.

- Phytomer Tresor Des Mers Ultra Nourishing Body Cream 1 fl. oz.

- Murad Intensive C Radiance Peel 0.33 fl. oz.

- Supergoop SPF 30 Sunscreen Wipe (one 6" X 8" for face and body)

- Epionce Lytic Gel Cleanser 0.5 fl. oz.

- Peter Thomas Roth Mega-Rich Body Lotion 1 fl. oz.

- DDF Acne Control Treatment 0.50 fl. oz.

- Savvy Boheme African Black Soap (small square sample, received in a trade)

- Smashbox Photo Finish Under Eye Primer 0.17 fl oz

- Meaningful Beauty Cindy Crawford Superfine Exfoliant .33 fl. oz.

- Stila HD Beauty Balm 0.17 fl. oz.- Dr

. Jart Waterfuse BB Beauty Balm SPF 25 .1 fl. oz.

- Eau Thermale Avene Thermal Spring Water 1.76 oz.

H*air Care:  *

- Modcloth (still in package) Blue with dancing deers and pink ribbons tied around their necks

- Kelly Van Gogh Wonderlush Hair Colour Protecting &amp; Illuminating Tonic 1 fl. oz.

- Twistband in Blue Lace

*Mens Care:*

- Lab Series shaving system for men.  1 Pre-Shave Smooth Shave Oil foil packet, 1 Maximum Comfort Shave Cream foil packet, and 1 Post Shave Remedy foil packet and comes in a nice 3-part presentation folder

- Hey Dude Dude Wash Dual Pheromone Body Wash, Shampoo, and Shave Gel

- Jean Paul Gaultter Le Male (spray, sample vial)

- Armani Code Parfum 0.05 fl oz. sample spray vial

- Givenchy "Play Sport" foil

- Terre D'Hermes Eau De Toilette (sample. spray vial) 

*Miscellaneous:*

- Foot-Petals Ball of Foot Cushions 1 pair

- Sephora Compact Mirror (Regular mirror on one side of compact and magnifying mirror on other side) Measures 4" long by 2 1/2" wide.-

- Portico White Ginger Soothing Massage Soap Bar (No size listed, but a little bigger than those you get in hotels) 

*Perfumes:* (all in sample vials unless otherwise noted)

- Arquiste Parfumeur

- Lacoste (spray) have 2 of these

- Lancome La Vie Est Belle (spray)

- Mirai Purifying Body Spritzer .33 fl. oz.

- Memoire Liquide Fleur Liquide

- Estee Lauder Sensuous (spray, but doesn't have it's card)

- 2 Vials of Aromachology Clean and Fresh  (1 3/4 full and 1 totally full)  Vials are bigger than normal. 

- 3 Vials of Stella McCartney L.I.L.Y. perfume

- Diptyque Volutes Eau De Toilette (received in a trade)

- Bvlgari Mon Jasmin Noir (spray)  received in trade, 1/2 full  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

- Diptyque Tamdao Eau De Toilette (spray)

- Thierry Mugler Angel Eau De Parfum  (spray)

- Flower By Kenzo Eau De Parfum (spray)

- Perfumies Solid Perfume Stick in "Love Always" (full size, 0.07 oz.)

- Tokyomilk Dark Tainted Love

- Aromachology (I have 2 of these)

- Heidi Klum "Shine" Perfume Spray 05 fl. oz.

*Foils:*

- L'Oreal Youth Code BB Cream in Medium

- Yves Saint Laurent Radiance Enhansing Flawless Foundation (color 6, whatever that is)

- Too Faced Bronzing Powder (it's not a foil, but for one time use)

- Benefit 360 Stay Put Primer

- Korres Anti-aging Primer Base

- Korres Mattifying Primer Base

- Emani Minerals Foundation Primer and Serum

- Nude Skincare Cleansing Facial Oil

- Amore Pacific  Moisture Bound Rejuvenating Eye Treatment Gel

- Mini Nail File in clear plastic case

- Stila Sheer Color Tinted Moisturizer SPF 20 (medium)

- Fusion Beauty Prime Results Tinted Moisturizer SPF 15

- Stila In The Light Eye Shadow Palette (10 different colors to try for one time use)  (I have 2 of these)

- Global Goddess Upgrade Complexion Face Primer  (I have 2 of these)

- DermDoctor Photo Dynamic Therapy Sunlight-Activated Laser Lotion SPF 30 (I have 2 of these)

- POP Face Magnet Primer

- Immaculate 'Nude" Liquid Powder Foundation Mattifying

- Pixi Flawless Beauty Primer

- Elta MD UV Lotion SPF 30 Face and Body Sunscreen

- Smashbox Camera Ready BB Cream in "Light"

-Chanel Vitalumiere Satin Smoothing Fluid Makeup in "Cameo 1"

- Make Up Forever HD High Definition Primer

- Smashbox Photo Finish Under Eye Primer

- Smashbox Photo Finish Foundation Primer

- Fresh Umbrian Clay Mattifying Serum

- Dr. Dennier Gross Alpha Beta Daily Face Peel

- Dr. Brandt ores No More Pore Concealer

*Wish List:*

- Erno Laszio Phormula 3-9

- Oscar Blandi Instant Volume Shampoo

- Oscar Blandi Texture &amp; Volume Spray

- C.O. Bigelow Shampoo

- Silk Natural Eye Color in "Inverness" (purple)

- 3 Lab M Cream

- Goat Haus Dairy Bath Melts

- It's a 10! Products

- 21 drops

- The Art of Shaving Shaving Gel

- Wei Pomogranate Buffing Beads

- One Love Organics Aromatic BJouer ody Serum

- Keihl's Midnight Recovery Serum

- Jouer mini lip glosses in Birchbox Pink, Mimosa, Mirage, Glisten, Tender, Peony (or any tiny lip gloss samples)

- Mighty Leaf Tea packets

- The Balm (any of The Balm products that have been coming out in Birchbox, etc. I've never tried that brand)

- Merlot Eye Cream foil packets

-Fresh Black Tea Age-Delay Eye Cream foil packets

- L'Occitane Very Precious Cream Foil Packets

- Beauty Blender

- Alessandro Heel Balm

- Shick Razor

-Delaney Beauty Reserve Grape Seed Rejuvenating Eye Cream

- Feeling Smitten Bath Bombs

- Exfoliating Loofah Soap


----------



## lovepink (Dec 16, 2012)

*Updated 12/16/12 new items in pink below*

All items are new/unopened unused unless noted.  If you would like to see pictures please let me know. Shipping to US only.

*Birchbox*


Stila 10-in-01 HD Beauty Balm, Stay All Day Foundation and Stay All Day Concealer Sampler Card (light color)x2

*My Glam*


All Belle Red Wedding Lashes 

Eclos Anti Aging Regenerative Cream .25 fl oz 7ml 
Nailtini in Millionaire .5 fl oz 15ml swatched on one nail

X Out: Shine Control 0.75 fl oz 20ml 

*Glossybox*


A Perfume Organic in Urban Organic (vial about half full, was received that way) 

*Skincare*


Caudalie Premier Cru La Creme The cream 0.06fl oz 2ml
DDF Erase Eye Gel 0.03 oz 1g
Exuviance SkinRise Bionic Tonic 0.05 fl oz  
Exuviance Restorative Complex 0.07 fl oz 

Murad Active Radiance Serum 0.125 fl oz 3.7ml

Origins Plantscription Anti Aging Serum .05 fl oz 1.5 ml 


*Haircare*


AG Hair Cosmetics Volume thikk wash (volumizing shampoo) and thikk rinse volumizing conditioner 0.25 fl oz 7.7ml each 
Clear Scalp &amp; Hair Therapy Total Care Nourishing Shampoo &amp; Conditioner 0.28 fl oz 8.3 ml each
Fekkai Shea Butter Moisturizing Shampoo &amp; Conditioner 0.3 fl oz 9ml each
L'Oreal Ever Cream Sulfate Free Nourishing Shampoo &amp; Conditioner &amp; Deep Nourishing masque 0.34 fl oz 10ml each
Ouidad Moisture Lock Leave In Conditioner 0.27 fl oz 8ml
Phyto Botanical Hair Relaxing Balm 0.5 fl oz

*Fragrance*


Bvlgari Man Eau de Toilette 0.05 fl oz 1.5 ml squirted 1x, looks half full
Diane by Diane Von Furstenberg Perfume w/card 0.04 fl oz 1.2ml
Forever Red by Bath and Body Works .25 fl oz 7ml spritzed 2-3 times
The Body Shop White Musk Eau de Toilette .33 fl oz 10ml

*Eyes/Face*


Anthony Logistics for Men Instant Fix Oil Control 1 oz 28g
Essence 2 in 1 Kajal pencil 10 sweet &amp; heart 0.04 oz 1.2g

i.d bare minerals face color 30806 true .02 oz .57g (recieved in a trade)
Jack Black Pure Clean Daily Facial Cleanser with Aloe and Sage leaf  x2 (no size listed)  3ml

Kiehl's Facial Fuel Energizing Face Wash (Gel cleanser for men) 1.0 fl oz 30ml

Kiehl's Facial Fuel Energizing Moisture treatment for men 0.5 fl oz 15ml


Kiehl's Ultimate brushless shave cream for men .10 fl oz 

*Lips*


Kiehl's Lip Balm #1 0.5 fl oz 15 ml swatched once with clean qtip 
*Misc*


Pink and Purple satin wrislet with white "stars" 
Schick Hyrdo Silk Razor purchased at Target outer box removed which prevents it from being returnable.  Comes with handle, 2 blade cartridges, 1 suction cup.  

Slatkin &amp; Co Sweet Cinnamon Pumpkin Candle 1.3 oz 36g
StriVectin-TL Tightening Body Cream 0.16 fl oz 5 ml
Tend Skin Liquid .25 fl oz
The Body Shop Bath Lily in Pink (I have 2 of these, tags attached unused) 
Also if anyone is interested in trying the Shea Terra Organics Rose Hips Black soap let me know.  I have a 4oz glass bottle with a pump and would be happy to put it in a small container for you.

*Wish List*

Wet n Wild Sparkle till Morning palette

Zoya Kimber

I like eye shadows, eye liners, mascara, lip products, makeup remover and nail polish.  I am still looking for my HG mascara and I like to try new stuff!  I don't have anything particular in mind so you can always ask!

Thank you


----------



## lizzie123 (Dec 17, 2012)

*Whats up for trade*  
*skin stuff*

Miracle skin body 20 0.5 fl oz Birchbox *new
2 Juice beauty green apple Moisturizer 15 ml
2 Murad t-zone pore refining gel 3.7 ml
Caudalie 3 samples
-eye &amp; lip cream

-vino perfect

-vino perfect serum


Juara avocado mask sample *tested with Q tip
Juara rose and willobark mask
Juara rice facial cleanser 
One love love springs Eternal sample
Eclos plant stem cells 7ml Ipsy *new
Eclos plant stemm cell face serum 15ml Ipsy *new
Acrona samples
 
*make-up*


Meet matt(e) the balm  0.030z Ipsy* Swatched
Kiss pro lashes kit new 
Mirabella eyeshadow 36 Semi formal Ipsy *new

Jane lip gloss 0.2fl oz ipsy *new

Tarte Lip surgence lucky fullsize *swatched

Per-fekt lash perfection gel flash 0.01fl oz

 
Youngblood mineral primer 5ml 
Whip hand camo collection eyeshadow Beauty army  *swatched

Per-fekt brow gel in caramel 0.01 oz *new

Per-fekt skin perfection gel Luminous 1floz *new

Per-fekt skin perfection gel Radiant 1floz *new


Coastal scents mini package from Ipsy set 6
-peach puff

-Cherry chocolate

-Nude

-White Silver


Lashem enhancer serum Birchbox 
Stila one step bronzer swatched *full size
2 Pixi flawlwss poreless primer 15ml *new
Jane iredale  mini lipsticks (CUTE STOCKING STUFFER)! 
-forever lip and cheeck stain

-2 just kissed lip plumper

-lipdrink


jane iredale  pure lash extender sample 
Nyx roll on shimmer *new
jane iradele delux sample powders
-2 honey bronze

-light beige

-pressed powder  in satin

per-fekt lip gel *birchbox 

-Melrose


Mac mineralize skin finish  Porcelain Pink *5x
Urban Decau bronzer gilded *5x
mica mineral blush desery dush *4x
 *perfumes*

aerie shimmer sample Birchbox 
Philosophy Love sweet love *Ipsy
Miss Dior *Birchbox
demeter roll on prefume oil Ipsy *new
 
 *hair products*

Living proof style extender 1 fl oz 
Macadamia oil *beauty army 1 oz tried 1x

 
*other*


show stopper *Birchbox
Mineral hygienics Xl Kabuki brush *1x cleaned
*nails*


3 circus by Andrea's choice nail color
-Somersault

-2Tightrope

*wish list:*


too faced chocolate soleil
Mac blushes
Concealers
Dark spot correctors
Bronzers
Liquid liners
Any the balm products(except eyeshadow's and products that i don't already have)
Flo Fragrance Atomizer 
BB creams

*One Love Organics Skin Savior Waterless Balm*

  
PM if your up for a swap i will update this often!


----------



## sleepykat (Dec 17, 2012)

Updated below


----------



## angiepang1e (Dec 17, 2012)

*Skincare*

*Face*


NEW! L'oreal Youth Code Serum (1 oz, one pump used)
*Body*


NEW! Petal Organics Firming Body Cream (sample from Oct Natural Beauty Box, 0.5 oz)
NEW! Apothederm Stretch Mark Cream (0.7 oz)

*Makeup*

*Eyes*


Victoria's Secret Very Sexy Diamond Eye Shimmer in Emerald (full size, used once - put tape on the sifter)
Victoria's Secret Very Sexy Diamond Eye Shimmer in Vivid (full size, used once - put tape on the sifter)

bareminerals liner shadow in Hallucinate (full size)

Flirt Cosmetics palette in Dance Fever includes Silver Fog &amp; Wild Night eye shadow, Blush in Crazy in Love, and small brush (full size, missing eyeshadow applicator)
Too Faced Sugar shadow in Caviar Dreams - black shimmery shadow (full size, used once so the shadow in on top of the sifter)
Pout glitter shadow in Coral Glitz (full size)

Mac eyeshadow in Aquaverta (used twice, sanitized)

NYC Individual Eyes (Shadows in white, silver, grey and black, illuminator and primer (used twice, sanitized)

Starlet Black eyeliner pencil (full size, Nov's Ipsy)
NEW! BareMinerals eyeshadow in euphoria (0.02 oz, swatched- tape on sifter)
NEW! BareMinerals eyeshadow in morocco (0.02 oz, swatched- tape on sifter)
NEW! BareMinerals eyeshadow glimmer in nice rock (0.02 oz, swatched- tape on sifter)
NEW! BareMinerals eyeshadow in vanilla sugar (0.02 oz, swatched- tape on sifter)
NEW! BareMinerals eyeshadow in finesse(0.02 oz, swatched- tape on sifter)
NEW! BareMinerals eyeshadow in classic rock (0.02 oz, swatched- tape on sifter) _*picky_ 
NEW! ELF eyeshadow in glamourous (0.03 oz, new)
NEW! ELF eyeshadow in beachy (0.03 oz, new)
NEW! ELF eyeshadow in trendy (0.03 oz, new)
NEW! Delizioso 100% natural creamstick eyeshadow in Clover (0.25 oz, Dec's Natural Beauty box)

*Lips*


 BH Cosmetics Lip liner in Raspberry (swatched)
NEW! BareMinerals lipgloss palette in DeLISH (compact with mirror)-- colors include vanilla spice, pink sugar, jelly (swatched)_*picky_ 
NEW! NYX girls gloss in Real Nude (Full size, swatched)
NEW! Gilly Hicks lip gloss in Vanilla Mint (Full size, sealed)
NEW! Revlon Colorburst lip butter in Peach Parfait (full size, swatched)
NEW! L'oreal Color Riche Balm in Nourishing Nude (full size, sealed)
NEW! Cover Girl Colorblast Flipsitck in Minx (full size, swatched, tips were a bit dinged when I received) 

*Face*


Too Faced Snow Bunny compact (used twice, full size)  _*picky_ 
â€‹*Other*


Stila Vibrant in Vancouver palette (brand new, retails for $16) _*picky_ 
BH Cosmetics Jenni Riveria limited edition palette (brand new, 30 eyeshadows, 6 blush) *_picky but maybe for the right items!_


*Perfume*


Heidi Klum Shine Perfume (0.5 oz, CEW Beauty Box)

NEW! Victoria's Secret Honeysuckle and White Patchouli fragrant moisture mist (full size, 10.1 oz)
NEW! Victoria's Secret Mango Temptation refreshing body mist (full size, 8.4 oz)
NEW! Victoria's Secret My Desire body splash (full size, 95% full, 8 oz)
NEW! Le Sensuelle Aphrodiasiac Soild Perfume (0.25 oz, Dec's Natural Beauty box)

*Nails*

*-------------*

 
*Hair*


Ojon instant restoration serum (about the size of a glass perfume vial)
Amika nourshing hair mask (0.67 fl oz)

Miss Jessie's Curly Butter Creme (packet, 0.46 oz)
Miss Jessie's Curly Meringue (packet, 1 oz)
Miss Jessie's Pillow Soft Curls (packet, 1 oz)

*Misc*


NEW! Loungefly Hello Kitty charm bracelet (valued $35)
NEW! Sanrio Hello Kitty star bracelet (valued $45)




*Wishlist*

The Balm Hot Mama blush!

Josie Maran lip&amp;cheek stain

Fushion Beauty Lash Fushion XL

Talika Lipocils Expert

*SHEA TERRA* products

MyGlam July makeup bag only

*Mascaras* _new only, please!_

Julep quick dry polish drops

Julep best pedi cream ever

*Blushes! Bronzers! *

Benefit, Tarte, TheBalm

*Nars blush*!

TEAS! (Mighty tea leaf-- or any other, I love tea!)

Mor Lip Macaron

I'm easily amused so if anything on my list intrigues you, I'm sure I can find something interesting on yours ;]


----------



## ljpomeroy86 (Dec 17, 2012)

Birchbox items in purple

Pictures available upon request

Shipping to US only

*Updated list (new items in bold):*

**Would LOVE a No. 4 Clarifying Shampoo from December birchbox if you have available to trade!

Make-up


*theBalm Hot Mama shadow/blush (.035 oz)* 
theBalm Stainiac cheek and lip stain (1.2 ml)

Per-fekt lip perfection gel (in melrose - this is a small one time use sample)

The Brush Guard variety pack (set of three - small, medium, and large)

Stila smudge stick waterproof eye liner in "lionfish" (full size - $20!)

Jouer luminizing moisture tint (in pearl - 0.07 oz)

Stila refillable compact
Laura Mercier lip pencil in "potpourri" (no size listed but it's about two inches long)
Laura Mercier pencil sharpener
Clinique different lipstick in "glazed berry" (no size listed, but looks to be full sized)
Pixi flawless beauty primer (0.03 fl oz)
Elf mechanical eyelash curler
Ardell fashion lashes starter kit (black 110)

Skincare


Caudalie vinoperfect radiance serum (2 ml) 

LA Fresh instant body soother wet wipe (one individually wrapped wipe) 
DDF restoring night cream (.12 fl oz)

Lumiere bio-restorative eye cream (0.03 fl oz)
Lisa Hoffman body creme (no size listed but it's a 1-2 use sample)

Nails


Incoco nail polish applique (silver glitter) 

Perfume sample vials (all new or tested once)


*Cartier - Baiser Vole (.05 fl oz)* 
Juicy Couture - Juicy Couture perfume (.05 fl oz)

Juicy Couture - Viva La Juicy perfume (.05 fl oz)

Kate Spade - twirl perfume (.05 fl oz)

Annick Goutal - Petite Cherie perfume (.06 fl oz)

Arquiste - Flor y Canto perfume (.038 fl oz)

Lisa Hoffman - tuscan fig (0.17 fl oz)

Miscellaneous


Target beauty bags (animal print, pink/orange striped, and blue floral design)

My wishlist:


No. 4 clarifying shampoo
twistbands

amika products
face washes or moisturizers (especially origins)

hand lotions (especially ahava)
nail polishes
mascaras


----------



## MissLindaJean (Dec 17, 2012)

Updated my list, check my siggy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CRB882 (Dec 17, 2012)

*For Trade*

Ouidad Climate Control Heat &amp; Humidity Gel

Chella eyebrow defining gel

The Balm Hot Mama shadow/blush

Starlet Cosmetics eye pencil in chocolate

Be a Bombshell eye liner in onyx

Be a Bombshell lip gloss in hot mess

Anastasia Hydrafull Gloss in Bellini (swatched)

Pink Birchbox keychain

Several other nail polishes, mostly Julep-ask if interested

*Wanted*

Julep's Pink Grapefruit Body Frosting

Benefit They're Real mascara

FusionBeauty LipFusion Balm Lip Conditioning Stick

mascara

purple nail polish

I'm open to other items along these lines, I've just been doing a bad job keeping tabs of what other items have been coming out in Birchboxes that I'm not receiving!


----------



## bethm (Dec 18, 2012)

Nail Stuff

Incoco Nail Polish Appliques (Sinderella)

Hair Stuff

bain de terre 1.7 oz bamboo ultra control styling gel

Ouidad Curl Clips -- Set of 6 (new in package)

Aveda Smooth Infusion Style-Prep sample 0.34 oz (x2)

Aveda Color Conserve Daily Color Protect sample 0.34 oz

Herbal Cleanse Dry Shampoo sample packet 0.25 oz (curlBOX)

Ouidad Wide-Tooth Comb (new in package)

John Frieda Sheer Blonde Set -- blonder lightening shampoo 1.5 oz, lightening conditioner 1.5 oz, and controlled lightening spray 1 oz

Make-up/Facial Stuff
Supergoop City Sunscreen Serum (2 sample packs from glossybox)

Supergoop Everyday Face &amp; Body Lotion sample tube 10 ml

Venus White Pro Teeth Whitening Gel (in a syringe-like thing -- you put the gel into a tray which is not included)

Covergirl &amp; Olay Pressed Powder 350-Medium (new in package)

Neutrogena Ultra Sheer Dry-Touch Sunblock SPF 70 (1.0 oz)

The Body Builder Mascara by the Balm (black) deluxe sample 0.11 oz

Beauty Addicts Showoff Full-Size Mascara

Covergirl &amp; Olay Tone Rehab 2-in-1 Foundation 155 Soft Honey (used approximately 5 times -- this is pump-style)

Senna eyeshadow trio Cloud 9 (used the light brown color approximately 3 times -- did not use the other 2 colors at all)

Starlet Cosmetics Chocolate Eye Pencil (new in package)

H20+ Eye Lift Concentrate 0.13 oz

Meet Matt(e) eyeshadow Matt Batali

Vapour Organic Elixir Lipgloss (Sultry)

Illamasqua Medium Pencil (Devotion)

Clinique High Impact Mascara Sample (black)

Urban Decay Glide-On Pencil (zero) 0.8 g

Premium Cosmehanskin Super Magic BB Cream Sample 10 ml

Organic Eye Cream Emollient hollybeth.net small sample jar 

Other

A Perfume Organic Urban Organic Fragrance Sample Vial (unused but looks 1/2 full)

M Mitch (Men's Paul Mitchell hair products) travel-size items -- Construction Paste 0.85 oz, Clean Cut 0.35 oz,  Barber's Classic 0.35 oz, Reformer 0.35 oz, Hardwired 0.85 oz, Steady Grip 2.5 oz

Bugs OFF mosquito repellant band

Jack Black Double-Duty Face Moisturizer for Men travel-size 1.0 oz

Crest 3D White Strips (1 upper and lower strip)

Balenciaga Paris perfume sample vial 0.13 oz (like double the standard vial)

Tresor Lancome perfume mini bottle -- eau de parfum spray 0.16 oz

Very Random

Set of 5 nose studs (new in package -- box should have had 6 but I took one out)

Wishlist

Julep Best Pedi Ever Creme or Pedix Feet Heel Rescue Balm or other foot creme

Foot Scrub/Foot Soak

Elemental Herbology

Harvey Prince fragrance

StriVectin

Moroccanoil or Macadamia Oil Products or other hair treatment

Nude/light pink lipgloss/lipstick

Nail Polish (OPI, Essie, Butter London) -- open but really looking for Rosie Lee

Facial Masks / Scrubs

NARS / Lorac

Self-tanners/bronzers

_Very open so just ask ... don't hesitate!!_


----------



## lovepink (Dec 18, 2012)

*Updated 12/18/12 new items in pink below*

All items are new/unopened unused unless noted.  If you would like to see pictures please let me know. Shipping to US only.

*Birchbox*


Stila 10-in-01 HD Beauty Balm, Stay All Day Foundation and Stay All Day Concealer Sampler Card (light color)x2

*My Glam*


All Belle Red Wedding Lashes 

Eclos Anti Aging Regenerative Cream .25 fl oz 7ml 
Nailtini in Millionaire .5 fl oz 15ml swatched on one nail

X Out: Shine Control 0.75 fl oz 20ml 

*Glossybox*


A Perfume Organic in Urban Organic (vial about half full, was received that way) 

*Skincare*


Exuviance SkinRise Bionic Tonic 0.05 fl oz  
Exuviance Restorative Complex 0.07 fl oz


Origins Plantscription Anti Aging Serum .05 fl oz 1.5 ml  

*Haircare*


AG Hair Cosmetics Volume thikk wash (volumizing shampoo) and thikk rinse volumizing conditioner 0.25 fl oz 7.7ml each 
Clear Scalp &amp; Hair Therapy Total Care Nourishing Shampoo &amp; Conditioner 0.28 fl oz 8.3 ml each

L'Oreal Ever Cream Sulfate Free Nourishing Shampoo &amp; Conditioner &amp; Deep Nourishing masque 0.34 fl oz 10ml each

Phyto Botanical Hair Relaxing Balm 0.5 fl oz

*Fragrance*


Bvlgari Man Eau de Toilette 0.05 fl oz 1.5 ml squirted 1x, looks half full
Diane by Diane Von Furstenberg Perfume w/card 0.04 fl oz 1.2ml
Forever Red by Bath and Body Works .25 fl oz 7ml spritzed 2-3 times
The Body Shop White Musk Eau de Toilette .33 fl oz 10ml

*Eyes/Face*


Anthony Logistics for Men Instant Fix Oil Control 1 oz 28g
Essence 2 in 1 Kajal pencil 10 sweet &amp; heart 0.04 oz 1.2g

i.d bare minerals face color 30806 true .02 oz .57g (recieved in a trade)
Jack Black Pure Clean Daily Facial Cleanser with Aloe and Sage leaf  x2 (no size listed)  3ml

Kiehl's Facial Fuel Energizing Face Wash (Gel cleanser for men) 1.0 fl oz 30ml

Kiehl's Facial Fuel Energizing Moisture treatment for men 0.5 fl oz 15ml


Kiehl's Ultimate brushless shave cream for men .10 fl oz 

*Lips*


Kiehl's Lip Balm #1 0.5 fl oz 15 ml swatched once with clean qtip 
*Misc*


Pink and Purple satin wrislet with white "stars" 
Schick Hyrdo Silk Razor purchased at Target outer box removed which prevents it from being returnable.  Comes with handle, 2 blade cartridges, 1 suction cup.  

Slatkin &amp; Co Sweet Cinnamon Pumpkin Candle 1.3 oz 36g
StriVectin-TL Tightening Body Cream 0.16 fl oz 5 ml
Tend Skin Liquid .25 fl oz
The Body Shop Bath Lily in Pink (I have 2 of these, tags attached unused) 
Also if anyone is interested in trying the Shea Terra Organics Rose Hips Black soap let me know.  I have a 4oz glass bottle with a pump and would be happy to put it in a small container for you.

*Wish List*

Wet n Wild Sparkle till Morning palette

Zoya Kimber

I like eye shadows, eye liners, mascara, lip products, makeup remover and nail polish.  I am still looking for my HG mascara and I like to try new stuff!  I don't have anything particular in mind so you can always ask!

Thank you


----------



## lilsxkitten (Dec 19, 2012)

I will ship fast with tracking,  (gotta love having a post office in your work)! 

Items unused unless specified

*DECEMBER ITEMS*

From Glossybox:


Issey Miyake- Pleats Please eau de Toilette- 1 ml/ 0.03 fl oz spray top 
Mark - "lipclick" in M Powerment Petal- full size (mauvey pink shade)

Forest Essentials- Bath and Shower Oil in Madurai Jasmine and Morgra  3.38 fl oz/ 100ml

Incoco- Polish strips in Sinderella (shimmery deep red)- full size

Nume -Arganics Argan Oil- 10 ml

Illamasqua- Medium Pencil in Honour (dark brown)- full size 

Sebastian- Color Ignite Multi-tone  (for hilighted and multicolored hair color) Shampoo (50mL/1.7 fl oz)
Sebastian- Color Ignite Multi-tone  (for hilighted and multicolored hair color) Conditioner (47g/1.65 oz)


From My Glam/ Ipsy


Starlet Cosmetics- Eye Pencil in Chocolate- Full size 

Nailtini- Nailpolish in Millionaire (gold long glitter flecks with multi colored glitter dispersed)- full size 
November  Bag- Chocolate brown with brown vinyl strip at top with a gold zipper

Costal Scents- eyeshadow quad set 8: Vibrant Blue, Deep Eggplant, candlelight, elven midnight


Miss Beauty- Nail Bling (silver with pink hearts)
*Mirabella Primer- full size? 12.85g/ 0.45oz* 

Birchbox:


Atelier Cologne - Rose Anonyme- (.03 fl oz/1mL) 
Sara McNamara- Miracle Skin Transformer- .1 fl oz/ 3ml

Benta Berry- Creme moisturizer - container has 2-3ml tubes
LA Fresh- Instant Body Soother wipes x2

Oscar de la Renta- Live in Love perfume (.03 fl oz/1mL) X2
Justin Bieber- Someday Perfume (.05 fl oz/1.5mL)- tried 1x
*Frownies- Eye Gels- 1 reuseable (2-4 times) set* 

*Juicy Couture- Juicy Couture Parfum- .05 fl oz/ 1.5 ml spray bottle* 

*Per-fekt- Lash Perfection Gel- .01 fl oz/.29 ml* 

Beauty Army:


Every Beauty Flexible Pedicure Pad- full size
Skinn by Dimiri James Twin Collagen Boost Lipstick and Wet Lips Gloss in Coral Poppy (Full Size)

Lipsi Cosmetics Aphrodite Powder- swatched once, tapped product onto my hand. Top area sanitized and taped to seal. - 5ml
Control Corrective Medicated Pumice Wash 4ml

Other:


Tokyomilk- Perfume in Dead Sexy (Deep Vanilla, Exotic Wood, White Orchid, Ebony)- Full size- 1 oz * Its a popular scent I tried to like, sprayed a few times, 95+% full

Kate something-or-other- Boyfriend perfume (1.5mL/.05 fl oz) Spray top


Dolce &amp; Gabbana- The One perfume (2mL/.06 fl oz) spray top

Dolce &amp; Gabbana- The One  For Men Eau de toilette (2mL/.06 fl oz) spray top

Armani Code (for men) Eau de toilette (1.5mL/.05 fl oz) Spray top


Cuccio Naturale- butter moisturizer- pomegranate and fig (.33oz/9.24g)

Melvita- Rose Floral Water- (.95 fl oz/ 28ml) 80% full


La Roche-Posay: Rosalic AR Intense (localized redness intensive serum)- 2ml

Sheer Cover - Duo Concealer in Light/ Medium ( 1.5 g/ .05 oz)


Burt's Bees- Intense Hydration Day Lotion- 0.15 oz/4.2g, with $3.00 off purchase of full size coupon on back of card

Burt's Bees- Intense Hydration Night Cream- 0.15 oz/4.2g, with $3.00 off purchase of full size coupon on back of card

Not your Mothers- Kinky Moves Curl Defining Hair Cream, 44mL/1.5 fl oz

Vitabath- Fragrance mist in Coconut Creme, 8 fl oz/ 236 mL *sprayed once

MAC Full Coverage Foundation- NC20-In box.  Used 2-3 times


MAC eyeshadow- Scene 1- (sweet pink with micro sparkle)  used but completely full

MAC eyeshadow Suite- Rose Suites- (light and dark pinks)in box, swatched

Anna Sui- Lipstick in 450- Sheer yet Matte (if possible!) bright red-In box,  swatched

MAC Dazzlegloss- Love Alert- (red gloss with tons of glitter) New and unused in box


MAC Lipgloss- Red Romp- (sheer red gloss *swatch below *thank you google image search) in box, swatched- not worn


Myglam Bags- Back to Nature, pink with black hearts, brush case, blue with pink lip marks - tell me you want it and I'll throw it in


Besame- Full size lipstick, unused in Besame Red (retail $22) (item in picture is from my collection- box of actual item never opened)


I WANT:  this list is not inclusive of my  interests- so try me!

That candle that came in a Birchbox

BB/CC creams in fair colors (especially Missha #13!!!)

Dry Shampoos/ hair powder

Stila eyeshadow

Benefit stuff

Glitter/ Glittery stuff

MAC pigments, pro items

eye creams

Ellis Faas

Anything Illamasqua (* would love the pencil in Hex or one of the Red shades from the Nov. Glossybox)

Lime Crime

Medusa's Makeup

Teas from Birchbox ( except Tea Forte from BB Dec 2012)

*Juliet Has a Gun - Mad Madame from (BB Dec 2012)*

*Juice Beauty CC Cream (BB Dec 2012)*

*Benefit- It's Potent! Eye Cream (BB Dec 2012)*

*Zoya Polish in Storm (Glossybox Dec 2012)*

(I don't use drug store brands)

Please contact me with questions!


----------



## MeanWife (Dec 19, 2012)

Updated


----------



## sleepykat (Dec 19, 2012)

Updated below


----------



## Baberanza (Dec 20, 2012)

I ship using USPS, and I always send with delivery confirmation. I ask that regardless of your amt. of trades, you please do the same. It saves us both. I do expect feedback to be left once the trade is finished. Also, if you have less than 7 positive feedback, please send first - if you have any negative unexplained feedback, please send first. &amp; FYI, I do re-use packaging but try to package everything very nicely/safely!

 *Lips:*

-3 x 0.059oz Tarte Maracuja Lip Glosses - all BN.

(shades are: ali, mel, anna.)

*Nails:*

-Revlon Whimsical (BN.)

-Julep Sheryl (swatched)

*Eyes:*

-Mirabella eyeshadow in 'semi-formal' - BN.

-UD rollergirl palette (I swatched colors only once, with a clean brush. I may be picky about this.)

*Hair:*
-miss jessies pillow soft curls (1oz pkt) - BN.

*Random:*

-the balm's mary-lou manizer (deluxe sample size, swatched, rec'd in a swap).

*Face:*

-Sephora Age Defy Moisturizer Cream SPF 15 (5ml/0.169 fl. oz) - BN.

-Clarins Instant Smooth Perfecting Touch (4ml/0.13oz) - I did "swatch" this, just to feel the consistency on my wrist but I wasn't crazy for it.

-tarte smooth operator amazonian clay finishing powder (2.2g/0.07oz) - BN.

*Wishlist:*

No wishlist, although I love benefit products and would love to try some LUSH. I am willing to trade for gift cards, too. Send me your list - I'm pretty easy to work stuff out with!


----------



## Libby12 (Dec 20, 2012)

Hey Ya'll, I've been a Birchbox subscriber for a year now but just stumbled on makeuptalk recently. I love this website! I found it recently while looking for box reviews. Hoping I can get rid of some of the samples that I've had for a while that I've never used. PM me if interested. Also, I don't mind shipping first with confirmation.

*What I have*

Number 4 clarifying shampoo

DDF Brightening cleanser

Dr Jart Water Fuse Beauty Balm

The Brush Guard Variety Pack

Miracle Skin Transformer Body SPF 20

Miracle Skin Transformer SPF20 Face

Zoya spring collection- Farrah (Full-size)

Caudalie vinoperfect radiance serum

*What I want*

One love organics body serum

12 benefits instant healthy hair treatment

Thymes body lotion

J R Watkins hand and cuticle salve

Flo fragrance atomizer

KÃ©rastase Nutritive Nectar Thermique Protect

Kerastase Elixir Ultime

Fresh sugar rose

Marie Veronique Body Oil

Kiehls Aromatic Blends Liquid Body Cleanser


----------



## Snow24 (Dec 20, 2012)

*Updated*


----------



## tevans (Dec 20, 2012)

​Here's what I have for trade : ( mostly from BB and My Glam &amp; nail polish colors that looked prettier in the store than at home ) I ship on Mondays,Thursdays &amp; Fridays MY GLAM BAGS - the mesh bags from summer ( I don't remember what month) FROM DECEMBER -Cartier men's and ladies perfume samples -frownies eye gel IPSY -primer Highlighting wipes FROM BEAUTY BOX 5 -Jean Pierre exfoliating facial cleansing pads -Masker Aide hydrating sheet mask Ofra cosmetics 3d eyeshadow golden sparkle Demeter Roll on perfume oil MAKEUP Meet Matt(e) eyeshadow - charcoal Chella eyebrow defining gel Starlet Black eyeliner Swagger eyeshadow Perfume Lady Gaga Fame Diesel Loverdose parfum vial Dolce &amp; Gabbana the one parfum vial - lash card lash cards ( from beauty box ) -C system hydrating shampoo (1.7oz) -shikai all conditioner -Befine skin care packets from BB ( these might be expired but I can't find any date codes) -Rodial Dragons Blood hair sculpting gel foil pack -Seventh Generation Natural laundry detergent (good size sample) -vineyard collection Vitis Vinifera grapes antioxidant skin moisturizer -johnson &amp; Johnson natural baby skin lotion - Bliss lemon +sage body butter lotion 1.7 oz ( a lot of tubes ) FOIL AND MULTI USE SAMPLES -Clinique eye cream -Too Faced Shadow Insurance eye shadow primer -Makeup forever HD Primer Stila stay all day 3 in 1 card ( beauty balm,foundation , concealer) -Perfekt skin perfection -Bamboo 3 pack hair shampoo,conditioner and shine Global Goddess Upgrade Complexion Face Primer WISHLIST - -URBAN DECAY SUPERCURL MASCARA ( my daughter LOVES it ) -JULEP -OLIVIA ( absolutely LOVE this !!!) -ILLMASQUE nail polish -WHISH any products -Art of SHAVING men's products TWISTBANDS in color ( my mom has discovered them and wants colors !!) - BLACK nail polish - lip balms or treatments - LOVE NAIL POLISH ( favorite brands- - COLOR CLUB ( neons), ESSIE,JULEP, ZOYA ) willing to try other brands ( just not wet n wild or NYC ) . US trades only. Don't mind sending first or with DC. I just prefer communication ( if a trade offer is out there, I appreciate an answer whether the trade is a go or not ). Thanks for checking out my list ,y'all !


----------



## lizzie123 (Dec 20, 2012)

added new items:

*Whats up for trade*

 
*skin stuff*

Miracle skin body 20 0.5 fl oz Birchbox *new
2 Juice beauty green apple Moisturizer 15 ml
2 Murad t-zone pore refining gel 3.7 ml
Caudalie 3 samples
-eye &amp; lip cream

-vino perfect

-vino perfect serum


Juara avocado mask sample *tested with Q tip 
Juara rose and willobark mask

Juara rice facial cleanser 
One love love springs Eternal sample
Eclos plant stem cells 7ml Ipsy *new
Eclos plant stemm cell face serum 15ml Ipsy *new
Acrona samples
 
*make-up*


Meet matt(e) the balm  0.030z Ipsy* Swatched
Kiss pro lashes kit new 
Mirabella eyeshadow 36 Semi formal Ipsy *new

Jane lip gloss 0.2fl oz ipsy *new

Tarte Lip surgence lucky fullsize *swatched

Per-fekt lash perfection gel flash 0.01fl oz

 
Youngblood mineral primer 5ml 
Whip hand camo collection eyeshadow Beauty army  *swatched

Per-fekt brow gel in caramel 0.01 oz *new

Per-fekt skin perfection gel Luminous 1floz *new

Per-fekt skin perfection gel Radiant 1floz *new


Coastal scents mini package from Ipsy set 6
-peach puff

-Cherry chocolate

-Nude

-White Silver


Lashem enhancer serum Birchbox 
Stila one step bronzer swatched *full size
2 Pixi flawlwss poreless primer 15ml *new
Jane iredale  mini lipsticks (CUTE STOCKING STUFFER)! 
-forever lip and cheeck stain

-2 just kissed lip plumper

-lipdrink


jane iredale  pure lash extender sample 
Nyx roll on shimmer *new
jane iradele delux sample powders
-2 honey bronze

-light beige

-pressed powder  in satin

per-fekt lip gel *birchbox 

-Melrose


Mac mineralize skin finish  Porcelain Pink *5x 
Urban Decay bronzer gilded *5x
mica mineral blush desert blush *4x
mac pigment Melon *swatched

Mac eyeshadow Rice paper*swatched

Mac persona screen vinyl *used 7 or more x need pic ask

NYC individual eyes *used highlighter and primer ans swatched

 *perfumes*

aerie shimmer sample Birchbox 
Philosophy Love sweet love *Ipsy
Miss Dior sprayed once *Birchbox
demeter roll on prefume oil Ipsy *new
 
 *hair products*

Living proof style extender 1 fl oz 
Macadamia oil *beauty army 1 oz tried 1x

 
*other*


show stopper *Birchbox
Mineral hygienics Xl Kabuki brush *1x cleaned
*nails*


3 circus by Andrea's choice nail color
-Somersault

-2Tightrope

*wish list:*


too faced chocolate soleil
Mac blushes
Concealers
Dark spot correctors
Bronzers 
Liquid liners
Any the balm products(except eyeshadow's and products that i don't already have)
Flo Fragrance Atomizer

BB creams

Bronzer brush/Blush brush

*One Love Organics Skin Savior Waterless Balm*

 
PM if your up for a swap i will update this often!

SWAPPING MY WHOLE BOX FOR ANOTHER BOX MESSAGE ME IF YOU'RE INTERESTED!








theBalmÂ® cosmetics Mary-Lou Manizer 
amika Obliphica Nourishing Mask -

 Chuao Chocolatier Assorted ChocoPod

 Aerie Shimmer 1.7oz Fragrance
Lashem Measurable Difference Lash Gel Serum


----------



## Gracie Girl (Dec 21, 2012)

*UPDATED 12/21/12  12:05 A.M.*​ 


Hi Ladies,

I have more stuff to put up, I'll do it when I have more free time.  I know I have some new boxes that came in that I haven't opened. If there is something you are looking for, send me a message.  I know several of you on here don't like to trade unless it's multiplies for multiples.  I don't mind trading one for one at all.  I am only seeking my wishlist items right now, because as you  you can tell, I have way too much stuff already that I don't use.

*Make-up:*

*EYES*
- Mally Evercolor Automatic Waterproof Eyeliner full size in "Onyx" 0.01oz.

- Lancome Hypnose Star Mascara in Noir Midnight (I have 2 of these)

- Model Co.Fiber Lashxtend Mascara in Extreme Black (Full size) (I have 2 of these)

- NYX Ultra Pearl Mania Loose Eyeshadow Color "02 Pearl"  0.06 oz.

- Individual Cover Girl Shadow in "Bedazzled Biscotti 670" (Full Size w/brush, sealed)

- S.A.L.T.Y. Cosmetics Glam-ZOID! Loose Minerial Eye Shadow 0.35 oz.  

- Coastal Scents Eye Shadow in Set #2 (Bright Yellow, Jewel Green, Gypsy Gold and Dark Golden Olive)

- Lipsi Aphrodite Powder 5 ml

*Lips:*

- Jane Sparkle Gloss in Sparkle Pink 0.2 fl. oz.

- Glossy Box Glossy Pink Lipstick (Full Size) ****(It has a little nick in the top where the point is, it came shipped to me that way). ****

. Burt's Bees Tinted Lip Balm "Red Dahlia" Full Size 0.15 oz.

- Burt's Bees Beeswax Lip Balm .15 oz  (sealed, full size)

- Forbidden Lips Apple Allure Lip Gloss (Full size sealed) .47 oz.

- Ulta Super Shiny Lip Gloss in "Belleni" (Full size sealed)

- Diego Dalla Palma Rossetto Classico Lipstick (I have 3, received 2 in a trade, all in #29)

- The All Natural Face Vegan Lip Gloss in "Peppermint Stick" (a shimmery darker pink color, full size tube) .43 fl. oz.

- Studio Gear Complete Color Intensely Professional Lipstick  "Very Hot Cocca"

- Nars Velvet Gloss Lip Pencil 0.08 oz. in "New Lover"

- Dagoba Roseberry Lip Balm (It's sealed but looks like a brown colored balm) full size

- Burt's Bees"Plum" Lip Shimmer

- Ecotints "Rose Quartz) Lip Moisturizer (full size)

- My Glam "Glam Gloss" (Lookes to be full size, but box its in is sealed so I don't know anything else about the color than what I just told you"

*Foundation/Primers:*

 - Sarah McNamara Skin Transformer One Step Skin Transformation 0.16 fl. oz.

- Lipsi Cosmetics Aphrodite Powder 5 ml. (have 2)

- Mirabella Prime for Face &amp; Eyes 0.45 oz (I think it's full size)

- Beauticontrol Regeneration Tight, Firm &amp; Fill Foundation SPF 12  the color is N-3.  I have no idea what that means.  It was given to me by a friend who sells Beauticontrol. It's never even been squirted out of its tube, so I can't even tell you the color of it. Take note: expires 02/13. it's 1 fl. oz. which I'm guessing is full size.

*Blush:*

- Mai Couture Highlighter Paper Sheets (25 sheets)

*Nails:*

- Circus by Andrea's Choice in "Spectacle" (a bright neon orange color) full size

- Circus by Andrea's Choice in "Ringmaster" (a hot pink color)  full size

- Nail art in mini stars and dots (silver, white, light pink , darker pink)

- Extra Large Glass Nail File with flowers painted on end you hold, comes in plastic sleeve (I have 2 of these: one with pastel flowers painted on it and one with pink flowers painted on it) 

- Sally Hanson Salon Effects in Animal Instinct (hot pink and black)

- Sparitual Vegan Nail Polish in "Airhead" Full Size (light pink sheer color)

- Sparitual Vegan Nail Polish in "Enlightened" Full Size (a mauve-rose shimmer color)

- Prolana Cuticle Oil .50 fl. oz.

- Color Club Mini in "Insta-this"

- Color Club in "Clambake Coral"

- Color Club in "Status Update"

*Miscellaneous:*

-  Ipsy Make-Up Bag (black wristlet)

- Temptu Temporary Tattoos in Seduction Kit - Lace Design 2 tattoo sheets

- Furlesse Elevens Fron Reducing Patches

- Ipsy Bag from December (Charcoal Grey)

- Chuao "Firecracker" Choco Pod  (I ordered a whole box of these that came just today, so I have like 48 of them)  (Well, I ate one, 47).

- 1 Birch Box "XOXO" card and envelope

- Madhava Natural Sweetners (I havent opened the sealed card it comes in, but it feels like there are 2 or 3 samples in it.

- Auromere Incense Sample stick in "Lily"

- Catalyst Gourmet (I haven't opened it, but you can see through the sealed envelope they are different "spices" to put in your tea. They are called Tea Enhancers. Looks like there are 3 different flavors.

- Amazing Grass Amazing Meal Pomegranate Mango Infusion.  Has all of your greens, proteins, fruits and vegetables.  You mix the packet of powder (net wt 29.3 grams) into 10 oz. glass of water, juice, milk, etc. (1 use)

- Barlean's Mango Peach Omega Swirl Fish Oil sample foil packet .11 oz. Serving size 2 teaspoons

- Barlean's Pomegranate Blueberry Total Omega 3-6-9 foil packet

- Eye Rock Designer Liner Instant Eyeliner Tapes (looks like to make the cat-eye look) I'm not sure how many is in it. It says 4 different styles in one pack.......so maybe 4 sets? 

- Foot-Petals Ball of Foot Cushions 1 pair

- Sephora Compact Mirror (Regular mirror on one side of compact and magnifying mirror on other side) Measures 4" long by 2 1/2" wide.-

- Portico White Ginger Soothing Massage Soap Bar (No size listed, but a little bigger than those you get in hotels) 

- Beeluxe Organic Beeswax &amp; Coconut Oil Candle in "Pineapple &amp; Mangosteen" 3.5 oz. (comes in a tin canister)

- Natural Vitality Natural Calm Plus Calcium (Organic Raspberry-lemon flavor) Dietary Supplement (mix in 2-3 oz. of hot water, let fizz and drink) 1 sample packet

- Pyure Calorie-free Sugar-free Organic Stevia Sweetner

- Color Science Glow and Go Travel Puff  (mineral make-up is in the powder puff) color is "Kissed by the Sun" (a golden-bronze self tanner)

*Skin Care:*

- Sun-tegrity 5-in-1 Natural Moisturizing Face Sunscreen .25 oz. (I have 2 of these)

- Touch in Sol Skin Base 1.06 fl. oz. (It looks like there is a little used, but the company didn't fill it up all the way)

-  Jane Iredale Tantasia (no size listed, but small sample tube) (I have 2 of these)

- Clinique Liquid Facial Soap Mild .5 fl. oz.

- PRAI Ageless Throat and Decoletage Cream

- Cetaphil Moisturizing Lotion 1 fl. oz.

- Sircuit Skin Cosmeceuticals Molecular Mist 8 ml.

- Memoire Liquide Amour Liquide Reserve Edition  Creme De La Creme 5.1 fl. oz.

- Bliss Lemon Sage Body Butter 1.7 fl. oz.

- Korres White Tea Facial Cleanser 0.68 fl. oz.

- Giovanni D:tox Replenishing Facial Moisturizer with Super Antioxidants Acai and Goji Berry 4 fl. oz.

- Kiss my Face Honey Calendula Ultra Moisturizer 1 fl. oz.

- Shu Uemura Skin Purifier  1.6 fl. oz.

- Willa Naturals Clear Face Moisturizer 1 fl. oz.

- Ahava Deadsea Dermud Nourishing Body Cream 1.3 fl. oz.

- Phytomer Tresor Des Mers Ultra Nourishing Body Cream 1 fl. oz.

- Murad Intensive C Radiance Peel 0.33 fl. oz.

- Supergoop SPF 30 Sunscreen Wipe (one 6" X 8" for face and body)

- Epionce Lytic Gel Cleanser 0.5 fl. oz.

- Peter Thomas Roth Mega-Rich Body Lotion 1 fl. oz.

- Savvy Boheme African Black Soap (small square sample, received in a trade)

- Smashbox Photo Finish Under Eye Primer 0.17 fl oz

- Meaningful Beauty Cindy Crawford Superfine Exfoliant .33 fl. oz.

- Stila HD Beauty Balm 0.17 fl. oz.- Dr

. Dr. Jart Waterfuse BB Beauty Balm SPF 25 .1 fl. oz. (I have 2 of these)

- Weleda Refining Toner .34 fl. oz.

- Weleda Almond  Soothing Cleansing Lotion .34 fl. oz.

- Ahava Essential Day Moisterizer 0.51 fl. oz.

- Clinique Moisture Surge Extended Thirst Relief Gel Creme 1 oz.

- Skyn Iceland Hydro Cool Firming Eye Gels (1 pair of eye gels)

- Chella Anti-Fatigue Eye Mask Kit (looks like for 1 time use....not sure)

- Boscia BB Cream  (oil free .35 oz)

- DDF Brightening CLeanser 2 fl. oz.

- Algenist Firming and Lifting Cream .5 fl. oz. (not used, but did not come sealed)

- Kate Somerville ExfoliKate .25 fl. oz

- Philosophy Hope in a Jar .4fl. oz.

- Hanskin Super Magic BB Cream 10 ml

- Youngblood Mineral Primer .17 fl. oz.-

- NIA 24 Physical CLeansing Scrub .34 fl. oz.

- CellCeuticals CerActive Active Moisture Barrier Repair Skin Treatment  .33 fl. oz.

- CellCeuticals PhotoDefense Anti-Aging Daily Skin Protector SPF 55  .33 fl. oz.

- Miracle Skin Transformer SPF 20  .16 fl. oz.

- Babor Cleansing Hy-Ol &amp; Phytoactive Base

H*air Care:  *

- Twistband in Blue Lace

- High Performance Hair Care Lumiere d'hiver Super Comb Prep &amp; Protect Spray 1.45 fl. oz.

*Mens Care:*

- Lab Series shaving system for men.  1 Pre-Shave Smooth Shave Oil foil packet, 1 Maximum Comfort Shave Cream foil packet, and 1 Post Shave Remedy foil packet and comes in a nice 3-part presentation folder (I have 2 of these)

- Hey Dude Dude Wash Dual Pheromone Body Wash, Shampoo, and Shave Gel

- Jean Paul Gaultter Le Male (spray, sample vial) (I have 2 of these)

- Armani Code Parfum 0.05 fl oz. sample spray vial

- Givenchy "Play Sport" foil

- Terre D'Hermes Eau De Toilette (sample. spray vial) 

- John Varvatos USA Eau De Toilette (in a sealed package so don't know if its a spray or not)

- New York Yankees Eau De Toilette (spray)

- 212 Men NYC by Carolina Herrera Eau De Toilette (spray) 

- Issey Miyake L'eau D'issey Pour Homme Sport Eau De Toilette (comes in a box and its a spray) 

- LaCoste Eau De LaCoste

- Dolce &amp; Gabbana The One Gentleman for Men (spray)

- F by Ferragarro Free Time Salvatore Ferragarro (spray)

- Tommy Hilfiger "Tommy" Eau De Prep (spray) 

*Perfumes:* (all in sample vials unless otherwise noted)

- Arquiste Parfumeur

- Lacoste (spray) have 2 of these

- Lancome La Vie Est Belle (spray)

- Mirai Purifying Body Spritzer .33 fl. oz.

- Memoire Liquide Fleur Liquide

- Estee Lauder Sensuous (spray, but doesn't have it's card) 

- 3 Vials of Stella McCartney L.I.L.Y. perfume

- Bvlgari Mon Jasmin Noir (spray)  received in trade, 1/2 full  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

- Thierry Mugler Angel Eau De Parfum  (spray)

- Flower By Kenzo Eau De Parfum (spray)

- Perfumies Solid Perfume Stick in "Love Always" (full size, 0.07 oz.)

- Tokyomilk Dark Tainted Love

- Heidi Klum "Shine" Perfume Spray 05 fl. oz.

- Harvey Prince Flirt

- Harvey Prince Yogini

- Diptyque "Doson" Eau De Toilette (spray vial about 3/4 full or a little more)

- Diptyque "Volutes" Eau De Toilette (spray vial about 3/4 full or a little more) 

- Marc Jacobs Bang (Comes in a big slide out box with balloons and is larger than most samples, spray)0.10 fl. oz.

- DKNY Pure (spray) (I have 2 of these)

- Annick Goutal Eau d'Hadrien (the card it comes on got bent in back)

- Fendi Eau De Parfume (foil packet)

- Atelier Cologne "Orange Sanguine" (It's sealed in a packet so I can't tell if it's a spray, but seeing what i can, I'd say no)

- Twirl by Kate Spade Eau De Parfum (spray)

- Cartier Baiser Vole Eau De Parfum (spray)

- Blushed by Ruddy Water (foil packet)

- Juicy Couture Viva La Juicy (spray)  I have one with the card and one without

- Philosophy Love sweet Love

- Juicy Couture Viva La Juicy La Fleur (spray)

- "Clean Skin" Roll On Perfume Oil by Demeter .29 fl oz. (This may be full size)

- Miss Dior Eau De Parfum (spray)

- Givenchy Eau De Toilette (foil packet)

- Prada Milano Eau De Parfum (Its in a sealed envelope, so I can't tell if its a spray or not)

- Success by Trump (very small foil packet, I give you if you ask, not worth trading) 

- Clean Warm Cotton Eau De Parfum 0.21 fl. oz. in tiny glass square bottle

*Foils:*

- L'Oreal Youth Code BB Cream in Medium

- Yves Saint Laurent Radiance Enhansing Flawless Foundation (color 6, whatever that is)

- Emani Minerals Foundation Primer and Serum

- Nude Skincare Cleansing Facial Oil

- Mini Nail File in clear plastic case

- Stila Sheer Color Tinted Moisturizer SPF 20 (medium)

- Fusion Beauty Prime Results Tinted Moisturizer SPF 15

- Global Goddess Upgrade Complexion Face Primer  (I have 2 of these)

- DermDoctor Photo Dynamic Therapy Sunlight-Activated Laser Lotion SPF 30 (I have 2 of these)

- POP Face Magnet Primer

- Immaculate 'Nude" Liquid Powder Foundation Mattifying

- Pixi Flawless Beauty Primer

- Elta MD UV Lotion SPF 30 Face and Body Sunscreen

- Chanel Vitalumiere Satin Smoothing Fluid Makeup in "Cameo 1"

- Make Up Forever HD High Definition Primer

- Fresh Umbrian Clay Mattifying Serum

- Dr. Dennier Gross Alpha Beta Daily Face Peel (2 step process and I have 4 complete processes)

- Dr. Brandt Pores No More Pore Concealer

- Talika Lash Conditioning Cleaner, oil free (I have 2 of these)-

- Dermalogica Solar Defense Booster

- Suki-face Balancing Day Lotion

- Comodynes Self-Tanning Towelette (I have 2 of these) 

- Boscia Sheer Tinted Moisterizer SPF 15 in "Warm"

- Dr. Andrew Weil Mega-Bright Skin Tone Correcting Serum

- Kellett Moisturizing Gel (small cardboard packet)

- Dr. Robin All Nautal Chemical-Free Sunscreen for Children SPF 30 

- Dermalogica Special cleansing gel

- Control Corrective Redness Relief Serum (cardboard packet)

- Control Corrective Botanical Soothing Cream SPF 30 (cardboard packet)

*Wish List:*

- Erno Laszio Phormula 3-9

- Oscar Blandi Instant Volume Shampoo

- Oscar Blandi Texture &amp; Volume Spray

- C.O. Bigelow Shampoo

- Silk Natural Eye Color in "Inverness" (purple)

- 3 Lab M Cream

- Goat Haus Dairy Bath Melts

- It's a 10! Products

- 21 drops

- The Art of Shaving Shaving Gel

- Wei Pomogranate Buffing Beads

- Benefit "It's Potent" Eye Cream

- One Love Organics Aromatic Body Serum

- Keihl's Midnight Recovery Serum

- Jouer mini lip glosses in Birchbox Pink, Mimosa, Mirage, Glisten, Tender, Peony (or any tiny lip gloss samples)

- Mighty Leaf Tea packets (or other kinds that have been coming out in Birchbox, etc) 

- The Balm (any of The Balm products that have been coming out in Birchbox, etc. I've never tried that brand)

- Merlot Eye Cream foil packets

- Fresh Black Tea Age-Delay Eye Cream foil packets

- L'Occitane Very Precious Cream Foil Packets (or any L'Occitane packets)

- Beauty Blender

- Alessandro Heel Balm

- Shick Razor

- Delaney Beauty Reserve Grape Seed Rejuvenating Eye Cream

- Feeling Smitten Bath Bombs

- Exfoliating Loofah Soap

- Morroccan Oil/Argan Oil

- Heartland Fragrance Bath Salts (or any bath salts)

- Tarte Amazonian Clay Powder

- Pacifica Vanilla body butter foil packets


----------



## meaganola (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm behind on this thread, but if anyone received one of those necklaces with the weird box with a magnetic top or one with a bottle on it from JewelMint in their Glossybox, I would lovelove*love* to swap stuff from my list for either or both/all them!  I'm going through a long necklace phase and am interested in long necklaces in general, but after seeing how many people *hated* their weird box necklaces, I'm hoping to specifically get one of them through a swap since I'm a little bit obsessed with both box necklaces and bottle necklaces.  Thanks!

(And I've also updated my swap list up to and including my December Glossyboxes, so that's up to date, although I just got the stila holiday lip gloss set that I need to go through.  Some of those might be going up for grabs, but I need to see them in daylight first, and it's going to be a little while before I see any of that around these parts.  Thanks!)


----------



## wishinstar777 (Dec 21, 2012)

I received earrings from Jewelmint from December's Glossybox and would love to trade for a necklace!


----------



## sleepykat (Dec 21, 2012)

Updated on next page


----------



## ryuuseiu (Dec 21, 2012)

[SIZE=10pt]I love samples! Brand new unless specified, new items in [/SIZE][SIZE=10pt]red[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10pt]fragrance:[/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=10pt]Harvey Prince[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] Eau Flirt (1.5 ml?)[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10pt]Philosophy[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] Summer Grace eau de toilette (1.5 ml)[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10pt]Victoria's Secret[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] Seduction dark orchid eau de parfum rollerball (2 ml)[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10pt]packets:[/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=10pt]Wella[/SIZE]**[SIZE=10pt] Velvet Amplifier[/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=10pt]Stila[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] In the Light eye shadow palette sample[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10pt]Urban Decay[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] Naked Skin Weightless Ultra Definition Liquid Makeup (I believe it includes 4 shades?)[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10pt]Fresh[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] Umbrian Clay Mattifying Serum (2 ml)[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10pt]Korres[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] Mattifying Primer (1.5 ml)[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10pt]Sephora [/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt]Age Defy Moisture Cream SPF 15 (4 ml)[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10pt]L'orÃ©al [/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt]Magic Skin Beautifier BB in light (0.75 ml)[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10pt]CurÃ©l [/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt]Itch Defense fragrance free lotion for dry, itchy skin (1.5 ml?)[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10pt]Jergens [/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt]Original Scent Cherry-Almond Moisturizer (1.5 ml)[/SIZE]
*[SIZE=10pt]Jergens [/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt]Daily Moisture Dry Skin Moisturizer with Silk Proteins and Citrus Extracts (1.5 ml)[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10pt]fun size:[/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=10pt]Fresh[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] Sugar Kisses Mini Lip Duo (2 x 0.08 oz) [/SIZE]
*[SIZE=10pt]Benefit[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] triple performing facial emulsion SPF 15 PA++ (8.9 ml/0.3 oz)[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10pt]full size:[/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=10pt]Demeter[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] Eau de Toilette Splash in: Grass, Green Tea (0.5 oz each, both used once or twice)[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10pt]Julep[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] Eileen (Trina Turk Collection, 8 ml)[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10pt]Zoya [/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt]Ziv (0.5 oz/15 ml)[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10pt]Butter London[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] West End Wonderland and Pillar Box Red (11 ml each)[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10pt]Lush[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] Ocean Salt 2 x large from UK (250 g each)[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10pt]Lush[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] Tea Tree Water large from UK (250 g)[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10pt]In search of:[/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=10pt]Color Club[/SIZE]**[SIZE=10pt] Port-Folio (mini preferred)[/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=10pt]Oscar Blandi[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] Pronto Invisible Volumizing Dry Shampoo Spray[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10pt]Kiehl's[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] Aromatic Blends: Orange Flower &amp; Lychee - Liquid Body Cleanser[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10pt]beautyblender[/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=10pt]willa[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt]â„¢ Clear Face Moisturizer[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10pt]Sumita[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] Brow Base &amp; Bright[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10pt]Zoya[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] Bevin (any size)[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10pt]the Balm[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] Mary-Lou Manizer[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10pt]the Balm[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] Meet Matt(e) (I believe the Ipsy sample was in Matt Batali?)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Duochrome and creme nail polishes[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]nail polish remover[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Teas and some fragrances[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10pt]Twistbands[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] if the trade is right[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10pt]21 drops[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] in anything BUT 09, 10, 12, 18, 19[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]dry shampoos[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]lip products[/SIZE]


----------



## page5 (Dec 21, 2012)

Looking to trade the jewelmint ring I received in the Dec Glossybox. It is the large silver one with the gems down the middle. I didn't see a size reference but based on my fingers that it did and did not fit on I would estimate it is a size 7 or 8. Would like a long necklace or earrings. No bracelets or rings please. Wishlist items: UD 24/7 liner in Stray Dog or eye cream.


----------



## Libby12 (Dec 21, 2012)

Does anyone have a One Love Organics Body Serum for trade? I really want to try one!


----------



## lechatonrose (Dec 21, 2012)

I have the dahlia blossom ring from this month's  glossybox. I'm fairly sure it's an 8, but it could be a 7.  http://start.jewelmint.com/k/fbbib/product/470?back_btn=shop%3Ering

I'd like to trade it for another jewelmint piece


----------



## Gracie Girl (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi Girls, I somehow got 2 Glossy Boxes today. They apologized but are leaving the charge on there since I received the box. seriously??? Anyway, I have one completely sealed Glossy Box, just in the way the postman delivers it. I will sell it for the $21.00 plus $5.00 shipping and DC. Just let me know. I can mail in the morning.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 21, 2012)

> Hi Girls, I somehow got 2 Glossy Boxes today. They apologized but are leaving the charge on there since I received the box. seriously??? Anyway, I have one completely sealed Glossy Box, just in the way the postman delivers it. I will sell it for the $21.00 plus $5.00 shipping and DC. Just let me know. I can mail in the morning.


 Three words: credit card dispute. You didn't order it, so they have no legal right to charge you and force you to keep it. If you use that phrase, CS might change their tune.


----------



## dotybird (Dec 21, 2012)

*** UPDATED 12/21 ***
Trade list (all products unopened/never used):

Birchbox:
-Color Club, Status Update 0.25 fl oz
-Benefit, foamingly clean facial wash and refined finish facial polish duo 0.1 fl oz each
-Comodynes Self-Tanning Intensive (2 packets)
-Stila all over shimmer liquid luminizer â€œrose goldâ€ 0.05 fl oz (swatched on hand)
-Atelier Rose cologne â€“ vial
-Miracle Skin Transformer- Vanish instant imperfection corrector 0.1 fl oz.
-Oscar Blandi Volumizing Spray

Glossybox:
-Illamasqua nail varnish in â€œPurityâ€ 0.5 fl oz
-Senna lipgloss (will have to check color)
-Kryolan for Glossybox lipstick in â€œglossy pinkâ€
-Model Co. lipstick/lipgloss duo in â€˜Duskâ€ lipstick and â€œStripteaseâ€ gloss
-Issey Miyake "Pleats Please" eau de toilette vial
-Jewelmint ring (it's the large silver one with a row of crystals down the front- size 6 or 7?)

Sephora Samples (all from the Classic It Kit)
-Make Up Forever micro finish powder 0.035 oz
-Sephora anti shine foundation primer 0.27 fl oz
-Cartier Baiser Vole Eau de Parfum vial
-Stila â€œin the lightâ€ shadow card

Wishlist:
MCMC Fragrance Phoenix Perfume Oil
One Love Organics Body Serum
Shea terra organics whipped body crÃ¨me
Kerastase Masque Chroma Riche treatment
Missha BB cream in 27 or 31
Kiehlâ€™s eye cream
Carolâ€™s Daughter Monoi split ends cream
Jewelmint "knuckle rings" from Dec. Glossybox


----------



## heather4602 (Dec 21, 2012)

Here is the link for my updated list:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125542/heather-4602


----------



## Souly (Dec 21, 2012)

Pics here https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/131129/soulys-trade-list

DS - Deluxe Sample FS - Full Size

Makeup

Stila - Garden Bliss All Over Shimmer Powder - FS

Mirabella - Primer for Face &amp; Eyes - FS

Urban Decay - Lip Junkie Lip Gloss in Naked - FS

Sweetpea &amp; Faye -- J'Adore Les Levres in Cannoli - FS Used once - squeezed on lip brush (super pigmented)

Kat Von D- Foil Love Lipstick in Oh My Goth - FS Swatched (super glittery)

Urban Decay - Stardust Eyeshadow in Retrograde DS Swatched

Kryolan For Glossybox - Blusher in Glossy Rosewood - FS

Korres - Raspberry Antioxidant Liquid Lipstick Vibrant Red - FS

Beauty For Real - The Perfect Lip Pencil in Nude - FS

Bare Minerals - Marvelous Moxie Lip Gloss in Dare Devil - DS

NARS - The Multiple in South Beach - DS

NARS - The Multiple in Copacabana - DS

Diego Dalla - Classic Lipstick in #29 - Pink Satin - DS  

The Balm - Meet Matte Eyeshadow - DS - Swatched

NYC - Individual Eyes Palette in Smokey Blues - FS

Sephora - Prism Chrome Eyeshadow in Gold Refection - FS Swatched

Quo - Smoking Hot Eye Palette Mini

SKIN

Murad - Intensive - C Radiance Peel - DS .33 oz x2

DDF - Amplifying Elixer Serum - DS .5 oz

NAILS

Sally Hansen â€“ Salon Effects Nail Polish Strips in Glitz Blitz â€“ FS

Nailtiques â€“ Formula 2 Nail Protein Mini

The New Black - Color Barometer Nail Polish Set - 

Just Shocking - Red

Electric Banana - Yellow

Mint Tea Shimmer - Green

Midnight Blue - Dark Blue

Horchata Cream - Nude

HAIR

Denise Richards - Volume Extend Finishing Spray - DS

 

PERFUME

Eau Fraiche by Versace Man â€“ Mini Bottle (like 100pt perks @ 

sephora)

Pleats Please by Issey Miyake - Mini Spray

Smells Like Juicy Couture by Juicy Couture - Mini Spray

MISC

Every Beauty - Pedicure Pad - FS

Jewel Mint Necklace - Long

Flourless Bliss - Chocolate Souffle Mix (Goodies)

Free w/ any trade â€“ just ask â€“ 1 per person

Skin &amp; Co â€“ Truffle Serum - DS

Nume- Arganic Argan Oil â€“ DS

Declaration by Cartier â€“ Mini Spray

Baiser Vole by Cartier â€“ Mini Spray

Wish List 

Diego Dalla - Orange Pink Lipstick

Illamasqua â€“ Thrash Medium Pencil

Square Hue â€“ Sugar Plum

Jouer - Mini Glosses (already have nude, wind &amp; mimosa)

Benefit - Benetint

Benefit â€“ Georgia Blush

Tarte - Lipsurgence in Spirited

Gel Eyeliners â€“ no black or brown plz

Butter London - Scuppered

Twistband Hair Ties

Illamasqua - Phallic 

Nearly Anything Illamasqua

Orange/Coral Lipsticks/Glosses

Ojon - Rare Blend Oil

Tarte Pure Maracuja Oil or Marula Facial Oil


----------



## Snow24 (Dec 22, 2012)

*Updated*


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 22, 2012)

Popsugar luxury box trade!! I have the adorable silver mesh clutch- I really love the bag- it's a perfect Vegas bag! I'm thinking that I'm a little too old to rock this. I'd love to trade this for e DL lip nail duet in the dark red or dark plum set. Pm me ladies


----------



## Casey Ann (Dec 22, 2012)

POPSUAGR LUXURY BOX TRADE

I have the JewelMint purse with all the stones on it.  Would love to trade for other PopSugar Items such as a style mint code or other Jewelmint purse (the one with the silver mesh)


----------



## lovepink (Dec 22, 2012)

Jewelmint ring and Zoya Electric from my box up for trade, as well as other items.  Click my signature link for my trade thread and PM me if something catches your eye!  Thanks!

Edited because I found what I was looking for!


----------



## lizzie123 (Dec 22, 2012)

Received two of the same glossy boxes with the same exact contents willing to trade whole box if anyone is interested  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> if I don't trade it then it will be added to my swap list!


----------



## reepy (Dec 22, 2012)

Just updated my list:  https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/130649/reepys-trade-list

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Gracie Girl (Dec 22, 2012)

UPDATED 12/22/2012 7:45 P.M.​ Hi Ladies,

I have more stuff to put up, I'll do it when I have more free time.  I know I have some new boxes that came in that I haven't opened. If there is something you are looking for, send me a message.  I know several of you on here don't like to trade unless it's multiplies for multiples.  I don't mind trading one for one at all.  I am only seeking my wishlist items right now, because as you can tell, I have way too much stuff already that I don't use. 

***As a side note, my husband is taking me to Hawaii for 9 days starting 1/13/13 - 1/21/13. I will be able to talk to you then and set up trades, but not mail them until I get back to Dallas.***

*Make-up:*

*EYES*
- Lancome Hypnose Star Mascara in Noir Midnight (I have 2 of these)

- Model Co.Fiber Lashxtend Mascara in Extreme Black (Full size) (I have 2 of these)

- NYX Ultra Pearl Mania Loose Eyeshadow Color "02 Pearl"  0.06 oz.

- Individual Cover Girl Shadow in "Bedazzled Biscotti 670" (Full Size w/brush, sealed)

- S.A.L.T.Y. Cosmetics Glam-ZOID! Loose Minerial Eye Shadow 0.35 oz.

- Maybelline Color Tattoo 24 hr Eyeshadow in "Fierce &amp; Tangy" (and orangy-peach color) full-size, received in a trade - swatched .14 oz. Comes in glass jar.   

- Coastal Scents Eye Shadow in Set #2 (Bright Yellow, Jewel Green, Gypsy Gold and Dark Golden Olive)

- Lipsi Aphrodite Powder 5 ml

- Ofra 3D Loose Shadow in "Diamond Glitz" (kinda a light brown/grey color)  I believe it's full size, 4 g

*Lips:*

- Jane Sparkle Gloss in Sparkle Pink 0.2 fl. oz.

. Burt's Bees Tinted Lip Balm "Red Dahlia" Full Size 0.15 oz.

- Burt's Bees Beeswax Lip Balm .15 oz  (sealed, full size)

- Forbidden Lips Apple Allure Lip Gloss (Full size sealed) .47 oz.

- Ulta Super Shiny Lip Gloss in "Belleni" (Full size sealed)

- Diego Dalla Palma Rossetto Classico Lipstick (I have 3, received 2 in a trade, all in #29)

- The All Natural Face Vegan Lip Gloss in "Peppermint Stick" (a shimmery darker pink color, full size tube) .43 fl. oz.

- Studio Gear Complete Color Intensely Professional Lipstick  "Very Hot Cocca"

- Nars Velvet Gloss Lip Pencil 0.08 oz. in "New Lover" (pending)

- Dragoba Roseberry Lip Balm (It's sealed but looks like a brown colored balm) full size

- Burt's Bees"Plum" Lip Shimmer

- Bogner Clear Lip Balm (Not used, but they only put product in half the tube ???)0.14 oz. 

- Ecotints "Rose Quartz) Lip Moisturizer (full size)

- My Glam "Glam Gloss" (Looks to be full size, but box its in is sealed so I don't know anything else about the color than what I just told you)

- Vapour Organic Beauty Lip Gloss in "Sultry 302" .36 oz.

- Vapour Organic Beauty Lip GLoss in "Hypnotic 304" (swatched on back of hand) .36 oz.

- Yes to Carrots C Me Shine Lip Gloss in Cocoa Loco .50 oz. full size

- Bobbi Brown Lip Gloss  in "Crystal" .24 fl. oz. (it's a totally clear gloss)

*Foundation/Primers:*

- Sarah McNamara Skin Transformer One Step Skin Transformation 0.16 fl. oz.

- Lipsi Cosmetics Aphrodite Powder 5 ml. (have 2)

- Mirabella Prime for Face &amp; Eyes 0.45 oz (I think it's full size)

- Beauticontrol Regeneration Tight, Firm &amp; Fill Foundation SPF 12  the color is N-3.  I have no idea what that means.  It was given to me by a friend who sells Beauticontrol. It's never even been squirted out of its tube, so I can't even tell you the color of it. Take note: expires 02/13. it's 1 fl. oz. which I'm guessing is full size.

- IT Cosmetics Bye Bye Under Eye full coverage concealer in "Neutral Medium" .11 fl. oz. 

- Hanskin Super Magic BB Cream 10 ml (I have 2 of these)

*Blush:*

- Mai Couture Highlighter Paper Sheets (25 sheets)

*Nails:*

- Circus by Andrea's Choice in "Spectacle" (a bright neon orange color) full size

- Circus by Andrea's Choice in "Ringmaster" (a hot pink color)  full size

- Nail art in mini stars and dots (silver, white, light pink , darker pink)

- Extra Large Glass Nail File with flowers painted on end you hold, comes in plastic sleeve (I have 2 of these: one with pastel flowers painted on it and one with pink flowers painted on it) 

- Sally Hanson Salon Effects in Animal Instinct (hot pink and black)

- Sparitual Vegan Nail Polish in "Airhead" Full Size (light pink sheer color)

- Sparitual Vegan Nail Polish in "Enlightened" Full Size (a mauve-rose shimmer color)

- Prolana Cuticle Oil .50 fl. oz.

- Color Club Mini in "Insta-this"

- Color Club in "Clambake Coral"

- Color Club in "Status Update"

- Zoya Nail Polish in "Ziv" (golden color)

- Zoya Nail Polish in "Electra" (silver glitter color)

*Miscellaneous:*

-  Ipsy Make-Up Bag (black wristlet)

- Temptu Temporary Tattoos in Seduction Kit - Lace Design 2 tattoo sheets

- Furlesse Elevens Fron Reducing Patches

- Ipsy Bag from December (Charcoal Grey)

- Chuao "Firecracker" Choco Pod  (I ordered a whole box of these that came just today, so I have like 48 of them)  (Well, I ate one, 47).

- 1 Birch Box "XOXO" card and envelope

- Madhava Natural Sweetners (I havent opened the sealed card it comes in, but it feels like there are 2 or 3 samples in it.

- Auromere Incense Sample stick in "Lily"

- Catalyst Gourmet (I haven't opened it, but you can see through the sealed envelope they are different "spices" to put in your tea. They are called Tea Enhancers. Looks like there are 3 different flavors.

- Amazing Grass Amazing Meal Pomegranate Mango Infusion.  Has all of your greens, proteins, fruits and vegetables.  You mix the packet of powder (net wt 29.3 grams) into 10 oz. glass of water, juice, milk, etc. (1 use)

- Barlean's Mango Peach Omega Swirl Fish Oil sample foil packet .11 oz. Serving size 2 teaspoons

- Barlean's Pomegranate Blueberry Total Omega 3-6-9 foil packet

- Eye Rock Designer Liner Instant Eyeliner Tapes (looks like to make the cat-eye look) I'm not sure how many is in it. It says 4 different styles in one pack.......so maybe 4 sets? 

- Foot-Petals Ball of Foot Cushions 1 pair

- Sephora Compact Mirror (Regular mirror on one side of compact and magnifying mirror on other side) Measures 4" long by 2 1/2" wide.-

- Portico White Ginger Soothing Massage Soap Bar (No size listed, but a little bigger than those you get in hotels) 

- Beeluxe Organic Beeswax &amp; Coconut Oil Candle in "Pineapple &amp; Mangosteen" 3.5 oz. (comes in a tin canister)

- Wholesome Sweetners Organic Raw Honey 1.5 oz.

- Natural Vitality Natural Calm Plus Calcium (Organic Raspberry-lemon flavor) Dietary Supplement (mix in 2-3 oz. of hot water, let fizz and drink) 1 sample packet

- Pyure Calorie-free Sugar-free Organic Stevia Sweetner

- Color Science Glow and Go Travel Puff  (mineral make-up is in the powder puff) color is "Kissed by the Sun" (a golden-bronze self tanner)

- Jewelmint long necklace, long silver thick chain with gold lock at end, very heavy

- Jewelmint long silver necklace with magnetic box that opens at end and frilly things that hang off box

*Skin Care:*

- Sun-tegrity 5-in-1 Natural Moisturizing Face Sunscreen .25 oz. (I have 2 of these)

- Touch in Sol Skin Base 1.06 fl. oz. (It looks like there is a little used, but the company didn't fill it up all the way)

-  Jane Iredale Tantasia (no size listed, but small sample tube) (I have 2 of these)

- Clinique Liquid Facial Soap Mild .5 fl. oz.

- PRAI Ageless Throat and Decoletage Cream

- Cetaphil Moisturizing Lotion 1 fl. oz.

- Sircuit Skin Cosmeceuticals Molecular Mist 8 ml.

- Memoire Liquide Amour Liquide Reserve Edition  Creme De La Creme 5.1 fl. oz.

- Bliss Lemon Sage Body Butter 1.7 fl. oz.

- Korres White Tea Facial Cleanser 0.68 fl. oz.

- Giovanni D:tox Replenishing Facial Moisturizer with Super Antioxidants Acai and Goji Berry 4 fl. oz.

- Kiss my Face Honey Calendula Ultra Moisturizer 1 fl. oz.

- Shu Uemura Skin Purifier  1.6 fl. oz.

- Willa Naturals Clear Face Moisturizer 1 fl. oz.

- Ahava Deadsea Dermud Nourishing Body Cream 1.3 fl. oz.

- Phytomer Tresor Des Mers Ultra Nourishing Body Cream 1 fl. oz.

- Murad Intensive C Radiance Peel 0.33 fl. oz.

- Supergoop SPF 30 Sunscreen Wipe (one 6" X 8" for face and body)

- Epionce Lytic Gel Cleanser 0.5 fl. oz.

- Peter Thomas Roth Mega-Rich Body Lotion 1 fl. oz.

- Savvy Boheme African Black Soap (small square sample, received in a trade)

- Smashbox Photo Finish Under Eye Primer 0.17 fl oz

- Meaningful Beauty Cindy Crawford Superfine Exfoliant .33 fl. oz.

- Stila HD Beauty Balm 0.17 fl. oz.- Dr

. Dr. Jart Waterfuse BB Beauty Balm SPF 25 .1 fl. oz. (I have 2 of these)

- Weleda Refining Toner .34 fl. oz.

- Weleda Almond  Soothing Cleansing Lotion .34 fl. oz.

- Ahava Essential Day Moisterizer 0.51 fl. oz.

- Clinique Moisture Surge Extended Thirst Relief Gel Creme 1 oz.

- Skyn Iceland Hydro Cool Firming Eye Gels (1 pair of eye gels)

- Chella Anti-Fatigue Eye Mask Kit (looks like for 1 time use....not sure)

- Boscia BB Cream  (oil free .35 oz)

- DDF Brightening CLeanser 2 fl. oz.

- Algenist Firming and Lifting Cream .5 fl. oz. (not used, but did not come sealed)

- Kate Somerville ExfoliKate .25 fl. oz

- Philosophy Hope in a Jar .4fl. oz.

- Youngblood Mineral Primer .17 fl. oz.-

- NIA 24 Physical CLeansing Scrub .34 fl. oz.

- CellCeuticals CerActive Active Moisture Barrier Repair Skin Treatment  .33 fl. oz.

- CellCeuticals PhotoDefense Anti-Aging Daily Skin Protector SPF 55  .33 fl. oz.

- Miracle Skin Transformer SPF 20  .16 fl. oz.

- Babor Cleansing Hy-Ol &amp; Phytoactive Base

- MaskerAide Hydrating Facial Sheet Mask (1 time use)

- Bogner Energizing Body Lotion 0.3 fl. oz.

H*air Care:  *

- Twistband in Blue Lace (pending)

- High Performance Hair Care Lumiere d'hiver Super Comb Prep &amp; Protect Spray 1.45 fl. oz.

*Mens Care:*

- Lab Series shaving system for men.  1 Pre-Shave Smooth Shave Oil foil packet, 1 Maximum Comfort Shave Cream foil packet, and 1 Post Shave Remedy foil packet and comes in a nice 3-part presentation folder (I have 2 of these)

- Hey Dude Dude Wash Dual Pheromone Body Wash, Shampoo, and Shave Gel

- Jean Paul Gaultter Le Male (spray, sample vial) (I have 2 of these)

- Armani Code Parfum 0.05 fl oz. sample spray vial

- Givenchy "Play Sport" foil

- John Varvatos USA Eau De Toilette (in a sealed package so don't know if its a spray or not)

- New York Yankees Eau De Toilette (spray)

- 212 Men NYC by Carolina Herrera Eau De Toilette (spray) 

- Issey Miyake L'eau D'issey Pour Homme Sport Eau De Toilette (comes in a box and its a spray) 

- LaCoste Eau De LaCoste

- Dolce &amp; Gabbana The One Gentleman for Men (spray)

- F by Ferragarro Free Time Salvatore Ferragarro (spray)

- Tommy Hilfiger "Tommy" Eau De Prep (spray) 

*Perfumes:* (all in sample vials unless otherwise noted)

- Lacoste (spray) have 2 of these

- Lancome La Vie Est Belle (spray)

- Mirai Purifying Body Spritzer .33 fl. oz.

- Estee Lauder Sensuous (spray, but doesn't have it's card) 

- 3 Vials of Stella McCartney L.I.L.Y. perfume

- Bvlgari Mon Jasmin Noir (spray)  received in trade, 1/2 full  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

- Thierry Mugler Angel Eau De Parfum  (spray)

- Flower By Kenzo Eau De Parfum (spray)

- Perfumies Solid Perfume Stick in "Love Always" (full size, 0.07 oz.)

- Tokyomilk Dark Tainted Love

- Heidi Klum "Shine" Perfume Spray 05 fl. oz.

- Harvey Prince Flirt

- Harvey Prince Yogini

- Diptyque "Doson" Eau De Toilette (spray vial about 3/4 full or a little more, came that way)

- Diptyque "Volutes" Eau De Toilette (spray vial about 3/4 full, came that way)

- Marc Jacobs Bang (Comes in a big slide out box with balloons and is larger than most samples, spray)0.10 fl. oz.

- DKNY Pure (spray) (I have 2 of these)

- Fendi Eau De Parfume (foil packet)

- Atelier Cologne "Orange Sanguine" (It's sealed in a packet so I can't tell if it's a spray, but seeing what I can, I'd say no)

- Twirl by Kate Spade Eau De Parfum (spray)

- Cartier Baiser Vole Eau De Parfum (spray)

- Blushed by Ruddy Water (foil packet)

- Juicy Couture Viva La Juicy (spray)  I have one with the card and one without

- Philosophy Love sweet Love

- Juicy Couture Viva La Juicy La Fleur (spray)

- "Clean Skin" Roll On Perfume Oil by Demeter .29 fl oz. (This may be full size)

- "Cherry Blossom" Roll on Perfume Oil by Demeter .29 fl. oz. (This may be full size) 

- Miss Dior Eau De Parfum (spray)

- Givenchy Eau De Toilette (foil packet)

- Prada Milano Eau De Parfum (Its in a sealed envelope, so I can't tell if its a spray or not)

- Success by Trump (very small foil packet, I give you if you ask, not worth trading) 

- Clean Warm Cotton Eau De Parfum 0.21 fl. oz. in tiny glass square bottle

- Dream Angels Deluxe (spray)

- Aromachology Clean and Fresh (spray)

*Foils:*

- L'Oreal Youth Code BB Cream in Medium

- Yves Saint Laurent Radiance Enhansing Flawless Foundation (color 6, whatever that is)

- Emani Minerals Foundation Primer and Serum

- Nude Skincare Cleansing Facial Oil

- Mini Nail File in clear plastic case

- Stila Sheer Color Tinted Moisturizer SPF 20 (medium)

- Fusion Beauty Prime Results Tinted Moisturizer SPF 15

- Global Goddess Upgrade Complexion Face Primer  (I have 2 of these)

- DermDoctor Photo Dynamic Therapy Sunlight-Activated Laser Lotion SPF 30 (I have 2 of these)

- POP Face Magnet Primer

- Immaculate 'Nude" Liquid Powder Foundation Mattifying

- Pixi Flawless Beauty Primer

- Elta MD UV Lotion SPF 30 Face and Body Sunscreen

- Chanel Vitalumiere Satin Smoothing Fluid Makeup in "Cameo 1"

- Make Up Forever HD High Definition Primer

- Fresh Umbrian Clay Mattifying Serum

- Dr. Dennier Gross Alpha Beta Daily Face Peel (2 step process and I have 4 complete processes)

- Dr. Brandt Pores No More Pore Concealer

- Talika Lash Conditioning Cleaner, oil free (I have 2 of these)-

- Dermalogica Solar Defense Booster

- Suki-face Balancing Day Lotion

- Comodynes Self-Tanning Towelette (I have 2 of these) 

- Boscia Sheer Tinted Moisterizer SPF 15 in "Warm"

- Dr. Andrew Weil Mega-Bright Skin Tone Correcting Serum

- Kellett Moisturizing Gel (small cardboard packet)

- Dr. Robin All Nautal Chemical-Free Sunscreen for Children SPF 30 

- Dermalogica Special cleansing gel

- Control Corrective Redness Relief Serum (cardboard packet)

- Control Corrective Botanical Soothing Cream SPF 30 (cardboard packet)

*Wish List:*

- Erno Laszio Phormula 3-9

- Oscar Blandi Instant Volume Shampoo

- Oscar Blandi Texture &amp; Volume Spray

- C.O. Bigelow Shampoo

- Silk Natural Eye Color in "Inverness" (purple)

- 3 Lab M Cream

- Goat Haus Dairy Bath Melts

- It's a 10! Products

- 21 drops

- The Art of Shaving Shaving Gel

- Wei Pomogranate Buffing Beads

- Benefit "It's Potent" Eye Cream

- One Love Organics Aromatic Body Serum

- Keihl's Midnight Recovery Serum

- Jouer mini lip glosses in Birchbox Pink, Mimosa, Mirage, Glisten, Tender, Peony (or any tiny lip gloss samples like Chantecaille mini lip glosses)

- Mighty Leaf Tea packets (or other kinds that have been coming out in Birchbox, etc) 

- The Balm (any of The Balm products that have been coming out in Birchbox, etc. I've never tried that brand)

- Merlot Eye Cream foil packets

- Fresh Black Tea Age-Delay Eye Cream foil packets

- L'Occitane Very Precious Cream Foil Packets (or any L'Occitane packets)

- Beauty Blender

- Alessandro Heel Balm

- Shick Razor

- Delaney Beauty Reserve Grape Seed Rejuvenating Eye Cream

- Feeling Smitten Bath Bombs

- Exfoliating Loofah Soap

- Morroccan Oil/Argan Oil

- Tarte Amazonian Clay Powder

- Pacifica Vanilla body butter foil packets

- Juicy Couture Perfume Sample

-Amika Hair Mask Foils

- I like gift cards too or you can purchase items directly from here


----------



## MeanWife (Dec 23, 2012)

*Updated later in thread*


----------



## Laura Marie (Dec 23, 2012)

I have an extra Ulta lip glossary I would like to swap. Comes with 30 mini glosses. Comes in black glittery case very cute =)


----------



## sleepykat (Dec 23, 2012)

Updated below


----------



## angiepang1e (Dec 23, 2012)

All items are new --unless otherwise noted!  I can take pictures of anything upon request! (NEW! refers to new on my list!) I prefer to receive delivery confirmation and will do the same for you.  Also, I'd always prefer a multiple trade! Thanks for looking ;]

*Skincare*

*Face*


NEW! L'oreal Youth Code Serum (1 oz, one pump used)
*Body*


NEW! Petal Organics Firming Body Cream (sample from Oct Natural Beauty Box, 0.5 oz)
NEW! Apothederm Stretch Mark Cream (0.7 oz)

*Makeup*

*Eyes*


Victoria's Secret Very Sexy Diamond Eye Shimmer in Emerald (full size, used once - put tape on the sifter)
Victoria's Secret Very Sexy Diamond Eye Shimmer in Vivid (full size, used once - put tape on the sifter)

bareminerals liner shadow in Hallucinate (full size)

Flirt Cosmetics palette in Dance Fever includes Silver Fog &amp; Wild Night eye shadow, Blush in Crazy in Love, and small brush (full size, missing eyeshadow applicator)
Too Faced Sugar shadow in Caviar Dreams - black shimmery shadow (full size, used once so the shadow in on top of the sifter)
Pout glitter shadow in Coral Glitz (full size)

Mac eyeshadow in Aquaverta (used twice, sanitized)

NYC Individual Eyes (Shadows in white, silver, grey and black, illuminator and primer (used twice, sanitized)

Starlet Black eyeliner pencil (full size, Nov's Ipsy)
NEW! BareMinerals eyeshadow in euphoria (0.02 oz, swatched- tape on sifter)
NEW! BareMinerals eyeshadow in morocco (0.02 oz, swatched- tape on sifter)
NEW! BareMinerals eyeshadow glimmer in nice rock (0.02 oz, swatched- tape on sifter)
NEW! BareMinerals eyeshadow in vanilla sugar (0.02 oz, swatched- tape on sifter)
NEW! BareMinerals eyeshadow in finesse(0.02 oz, swatched- tape on sifter)
NEW! BareMinerals eyeshadow in classic rock (0.02 oz, swatched- tape on sifter) _*picky_ 
NEW! ELF eyeshadow in glamourous (0.03 oz, new)
NEW! ELF eyeshadow in beachy (0.03 oz, new)
NEW! ELF eyeshadow in trendy (0.03 oz, new)
NEW! Delizioso 100% natural creamstick eyeshadow in Clover (0.25 oz, Dec's Natural Beauty box)

*Lips*


 BH Cosmetics Lip liner in Raspberry (swatched)
NEW! BareMinerals lipgloss palette in DeLISH (compact with mirror)-- colors include vanilla spice, pink sugar, jelly (swatched)_*picky_ 
NEW! NYX girls gloss in Real Nude (Full size, swatched)
NEW! Gilly Hicks lip gloss in Vanilla Mint (Full size, sealed)
NEW! Revlon Colorburst lip butter in Peach Parfait (full size, swatched)
NEW! L'oreal Color Riche Balm in Nourishing Nude (full size, sealed)
NEW! Cover Girl Colorblast Flipsitck in Minx (full size, swatched, tips were a bit dinged when I received) 

*Face*


Too Faced Snow Bunny compact (used twice, full size)  _*picky_ 
â€‹*Other*


Stila Vibrant in Vancouver palette (brand new, retails for $16) _*picky_ 
BH Cosmetics Jenni Riveria limited edition palette (brand new, 30 eyeshadows, 6 blush) *_picky but maybe for the right items!_


*Perfume*


Heidi Klum Shine Perfume (0.5 oz, CEW Beauty Box)

NEW! Victoria's Secret Honeysuckle and White Patchouli fragrant moisture mist (full size, 10.1 oz)
NEW! Victoria's Secret Mango Temptation refreshing body mist (full size, 8.4 oz)
NEW! Victoria's Secret My Desire body splash (full size, 95% full, 8 oz)
NEW! Le Sensuelle Aphrodiasiac Soild Perfume (0.25 oz, Dec's Natural Beauty box)

*Nails*

*-------------*

 
*Hair*


Ojon instant restoration serum (about the size of a glass perfume vial)
Amika nourshing hair mask (0.67 fl oz)

Miss Jessie's Curly Butter Creme (packet, 0.46 oz)
Miss Jessie's Curly Meringue (packet, 1 oz)
Miss Jessie's Pillow Soft Curls (packet, 1 oz)

*Misc*


NEW! Loungefly Hello Kitty charm bracelet (valued $35)
NEW! Sanrio Hello Kitty star bracelet (valued $45)




*Wishlist*

The Balm Hot Mama blush!

Josie Maran lip&amp;cheek stain

Fushion Beauty Lash Fushion XL

Talika Lipocils Expert

*SHEA TERRA* products

MyGlam July makeup bag only

*Mascaras* _new only, please!_

Julep quick dry polish drops

Julep best pedi cream ever

*Blushes! Bronzers! *

Benefit, Tarte, TheBalm

*Nars blush*!

TEAS! (Mighty tea leaf-- or any other, I love tea!)

Mor Lip Macaron

I'm easily amused so if anything on my list intrigues you, I'm sure I can find something interesting on yours ;]


----------



## heather4602 (Dec 23, 2012)

Hey ya'll! I updated my list and added some Popsugar items including my Bodum Glass Mugs, we just are not coffee (except running out the door to work in a travel mug) or tea drinkers! Hope everyone has a Merry Christmas!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125542/heather-4602


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Dec 23, 2012)

All items are new unless specified otherwise.

*Travel Size*:

Billionaire boyfriend vial 

Hypnose Star Mascara (2)

Wet N Wild Lipstick 547B Swatched

Mr Natty's Beary Elixir

Sephora Instant Moisturizer (2)

Ulta Instant Nourish Facial Moisturizer

Clinique Dramatically Different Moisturizing Lotion

Dr. Lewinn by Kinerase Instant Dermal Wrinkle Filler daily treatment

Borghese B Gloss in Fiore

Murad Line Tamer

Make Up Forever Gloss Lab Shine Star collection ( light shimmery pink nude)

Hydroxatone Intensive Anti-Wrinkle Complex

Jurlique Moisture Replenishing Day Cream

Ahava Extreme Day Cream *pending

Sisley Intense Anti-Aging Hydration (2)

Neutrogena Pure and free liquid daily sunblock spf 50

Clarins Delectable Self tanning mousse (2)

supergoop everyday spf 30 (2)

Primed and poreless too faced bronze (2) *pending

shisheido spf 60 face and body ultimate sunscreen 

benefit lipgloss in a bronzey peach color ( the name sticker fell off)

murad acne and wrinkle reducer (2)

clean scene moisturizer

roberto cavalli perfume 

olay regenerist ELF  

Clean Perfumes in Fresh Laundry, Shower Fresh . These are the sizes that you would find in the deluxe sephora sampler pack, not the little vials. NEW

Pixel Polish in till im blue over you NEW

Ada Cosmetics Golden Bronzer 1 gram

Lipsi Cosmetics Aphrodite Powder 5ml

Sally Hansen Nails and Cuticle Cream  

Kate Somerville Exfolikate ( ..5 oz and .16oz) *pending

Sally Girl Polishes in Hot pink, hot orange, Shimmery green/blue and Purple glitter. Each used once

Murad Essential C Day Moisture SPF 30

Peter Thomas Roth Max Sheer All Day Lotion *pending

OPI Minis in a light lilac and a light pink 

Yellow and green polish from the New Black Spring Collection

Stay Dont Stray Benefit *pending

Aurumere Sandalwood Soap 

Bare Minerals Original foundation in fairly light

Mirabella eyeshadow in semiformal

Urban Decay polish in White widow *pending

Sally Hansen HD polish in a shimmery purple and shimmery pink

Smashbox brow tech and cream eye liner palette *pending

Very Sexy Hot Sheer Sexy Mist VS 2.5oz

Harajuku Lovers Music Perfume 10ml

flowerbomb Mini

very hollywood michael kors mini

*Full Size*:

Sally Hansen Salon Effects Strips in 440 Animal Instinct (3)

Pacifica Hawaiian Ruby Guava Solid Perfume

Guess Gold 1oz

Guess by Marciano 1oz

Illamasqua Purity Nail Polish

Illamasqua Load Nail Polish

Simple Eye Makeup Remover 4.2fl oz

Diesel Fuel For LIfe 75 ml about 70% full

Mally Eyeshadow Stick in Twilight

Time Balm Vanilla OIl Absorbing Moisturizer (about 90% full)

Ulta Mineral Powder Eye Shadow in Embers (swatched)

Be a Bombshell Eyeliner

Estee Lauder Artist Eye Pencil in Softsmudge Black

Urban Decay Green Goddess Eyeshadow (swatched) *pending

Covergirl lash blast volume NIB  NEW

Lauren Brook Cosmetics liner in Black/brown (sharpened)

Sephora Flashy Liner Waterproof in Flashy Ultra green (Used a couple of times)

Sephora Flashy Liner Waterproof in Flashy Silver (sharpened)

Lauren Brooke cosmetics Golden Bronzer

Burtâ€™s Bees Tinted Lip Balm in Red Dahlia (swatched)

Stila Eyeshadow Pan in Jade *pending

Supergoop sunscreen everyday 30 spf (2)

clean Scene spot treatment

a moisturizer for oily skin that I got from the loreal testing program. Used once and didn't like it.

dermstore lip quench

elf nail polish in Chic Confetti

Physician's Formula Healthy Wear Bronzer in Light (used a couple of times) 

Flirt See Ya Makeup Remover (Used a couple of times)
Ofra Eyebrow pencil in a dark brown ( I sharpened it because I used it a couple of times. The color was just too dark and I couldn't make it work) *pending 
UD Half Baked Eyeshadow (I used a few times and then I dropped it, so it's shattered but if someone wants to put it back together, then help yourself.) 

NYC Individual Eyes Palette in Dark Shadows ( It came in the mail from influester and one of the shadows had a chunk that had fallen out. I swatched them as well) 

Model Co Fiber Mascara *pending

Andrea's Choice Polishes in Purple, white, pink (these have all been used for 1 mani)

Perfectly Posh Lip Gloss in Sassy Vanillamint

OPI Don't be Koi with Me (used once)

Cinnamon Sass Solid Shimmer Perfume by Perfectly Posh

*Packets/Foils*:

Dr. CiLabo Aqua Collagen Gel Super Moisture (3)

Amore Pacific Natural Protector

Derma e Hyaluronic Acid Day Creme

Dior One essential skin boosting super serum

Full of Promise Restoring Cream

Premier instant stretching mask 

dr ci labo aqua collagen gel (2)

stila one step foundation in dark (4)

amazing cosmetics anti aging face primer

clarins instant smooth self tanning mousse 

pores no more dr brandt pore refiner bronze

stila illuminating tinted moisturizer in shade 1 (2)

purminerals color correcting primer in neutral

Porefessional (2)

murad oil free sunblock spf 30 (2)

dr ci labo aqua in derm 

magic lumi primer

garnier skin renew in light/medium and medium/deep

UD Naked Skin Foundation in shade 8 and 2 

Oxy Clinical Acne Treatment 

Jeune dage organics anti aging serum 

Egyptian Magic All purpose skin cream

Sephora Smoothing Primer

Burt's Bees Intense hydration day lotion and night cream

Wishlist:

Liqwd Products

bronzers

anything for oily skin

clay masks

volumizing hair products

Julep polishes


----------



## lovepink (Dec 23, 2012)

*Updated 12/24/12 new items in pink below*

All items are new/unopened unused unless noted.  If you would like to see pictures please let me know. Shipping to US only.

*Birchbox*


Stila 10-in-01 HD Beauty Balm, Stay All Day Foundation and Stay All Day Concealer Sampler Card (light color)x2

*My Glam*


All Belle Red Wedding Lashes 

Eclos Anti Aging Regenerative Cream .25 fl oz 7ml 
Nailtini in Millionaire .5 fl oz 15ml swatched on one nail

X Out: Shine Control 0.75 fl oz 20ml 

*Glossybox*


A Perfume Organic in Urban Organic (vial about half full, was received that way) 

Jewel Mint ring size 5? Gold with multi color dots





Zoya Electra 0.5 fl oz 15ml


*Skincare*


Exuviance SkinRise Bionic Tonic 0.05 fl oz  
Exuviance Restorative Complex 0.07 fl oz


Origins Plantscription Anti Aging Serum .05 fl oz 1.5 ml  

*Haircare*


AG Hair Cosmetics Volume thikk wash (volumizing shampoo) and thikk rinse volumizing conditioner 0.25 fl oz 7.7ml each 
Clear Scalp &amp; Hair Therapy Total Care Nourishing Shampoo &amp; Conditioner 0.28 fl oz 8.3 ml each

L'Oreal Ever Cream Sulfate Free Nourishing Shampoo &amp; Conditioner &amp; Deep Nourishing masque 0.34 fl oz 10ml each

Phyto Botanical Hair Relaxing Balm 0.5 fl oz

*Fragrance*


Bvlgari Man Eau de Toilette 0.05 fl oz 1.5 ml squirted 1x, looks half full
Diane by Diane Von Furstenberg Perfume w/card 0.04 fl oz 1.2ml
Forever Red by Bath and Body Works .25 fl oz 7ml spritzed 2-3 times
The Body Shop White Musk Eau de Toilette .33 fl oz 10ml

*Eyes*


Essence 2 in 1 Kajal pencil 10 sweet &amp; heart 0.04 oz 1.2g

i.d bare minerals face color 30806 true .02 oz .57g (recieved in a trade)
*Lips*


Kiehl's Lip Balm #1 0.5 fl oz 15 ml swatched once with clean qtip 
*Misc*


Pink and Purple satin wrislet with white "stars" 

Slatkin &amp; Co Sweet Cinnamon Pumpkin Candle 1.3 oz 36g
StriVectin-TL Tightening Body Cream 0.16 fl oz 5 ml
Tend Skin Liquid .25 fl oz
The Body Shop Bath Lily in Pink (I have 2 of these, tags attached unused)
Urban Decay Big Buddha Brush new in box (it is the old purple and white packaging) 
Also if anyone is interested in trying the Shea Terra Organics Rose Hips Black soap let me know.  I have a 4oz glass bottle with a pump and would be happy to put it in a small container for you.

*Wish List*

Wet n Wild Sparkle till Morning palette

Zoya Kimber

I like eye shadows, eye liners, mascara, lip products, makeup remover and nail polish.  I am still looking for my HG mascara and I like to try new stuff!  I don't have anything particular in mind so you can always ask!

Thank you


----------



## lizzie123 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Whats up for trade*
 
*skin stuff*

Miracle skin body 20 0.5 fl oz Birchbox *new
1 Juice beauty green apple Moisturizer*1x15 ml
2 Murad t-zone pore refining gel 3.7 ml
Caudalie 3 samples
-eye &amp; lip cream

-vino perfect

-vino perfect serum


Juara rice facial cleanser 
One love love springs Eternal sample
Eclos plant stem cells 7ml Ipsy *new
Eclos plant stemm cell face serum 15ml Ipsy *new
Acrona samples
 
*make-up*


Meet matt(e) the balm  0.030z Ipsy* Swatched
Kiss pro lashes kit new 
Mirabella eyeshadow 36 Semi formal Ipsy *new

Jane lip gloss 0.2fl oz ipsy *new

Tarte Lip surgence lucky fullsize *swatched

 
Youngblood mineral primer 5ml 
Per-fekt skin perfection gel Luminous 1floz *new

Per-fekt skin perfection gel Radiant 1floz *new


Coastal scents mini package from Ipsy set 6
-peach puff

-Cherry chocolate

-Nude

-White Silver


Lashem enhancer serum Birchbox  
Stila one step bronzer swatched *full size
2 Pixi flawlwss poreless primer 15ml *new
Nyx roll on shimmer *new


jane iradele delux sample powders
-2 honey bronze

-light beige

-pressed powder  in satin

per-fekt lip gel *birchbox 

-Melrose


Urban Decay bronzer gilded *5x 
mica mineral blush desert blush *4x
mac pigment Melon *swatched
Mac eyeshadow Rice paper*swatched
Mac persona screen vinyl *used 7 or more x need pic ask
NYC individual eyes *used highlighter and primer ans swatched
*perfumes*

Philosophy Love sweet love *Ipsy 
Miss Dior sprayed once *Birchbox
demeter roll on prefume oil Ipsy *new
Pleats please by issey miyake *GB
 *hair products*

Living proof style extender 1 fl oz 
Macadamia oil *beauty army 1 oz tried 1x

Denise Richards volume extend finishing spray*GB
*other*


show stopper *Birchbox
Mineral hygienics Xl Kabuki brush *1x cleaned
2GLOSSYBOX RINGS

*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show)







December birchbox # 19


*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show)






Aerie Shimmer 1.7oz Fragrance

amika Obliphica Nourishing Mask - 500 ml

Chuao Chocolatier Assorted ChocoPod

Lashem Measurable Difference Lash Gel SerumtheBalmÂ® cosmetics Mary-Lou Manizer

*nails*


3 circus by Andrea's choice nail color
-Somersault

-2Tightrope


Zoya polish electra *GB

*wish list:*


too faced chocolate soleil
Mac blushes
Concealers
Dark spot correctors
Bronzers
Liquid liners
Any the balm products(except eyeshadow's and products that i don't already have)
Flo Fragrance Atomizer 
BB creams

*One Love Organics Skin Savior Waterless Balm*

 
PM if your up for a swap i will update this often!


----------



## alissar (Dec 24, 2012)

i have the box duo in 'putting on the ritz, lip color "drops of brandy" to trade for bag if you please http://www.hsn.com/beauty/deborah-lippmann-puttin-on-the-ritz-lip-and-nail-duet_p-6883568_xp.aspx


----------



## alissar (Dec 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Popsugar luxury box trade!!
> 
> I have the adorable silver mesh clutch- I really love the bag- it's a perfect Vegas bag! I'm thinking that I'm a little too old to rock this. I'd love to trade this for e DL lip nail duet in the dark red or dark plum set. Pm me ladies


i have the box duo in 'putting on the ritz, lip color "drops of brandy" to trade for bag if you please http://www.hsn.com/beauty/deborah-lippmann-puttin-on-the-ritz-lip-and-nail-duet_p-6883568_xp.aspx


----------



## goodgollymolly6 (Dec 24, 2012)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127998/my-trade-list

Here is my updated trade list. If you are interested in something just send me your trade list, I am interested in all sorts of items!


----------



## sleepykat (Dec 24, 2012)

Updated on next page


----------



## lizzie123 (Dec 24, 2012)

Looking for feather long necklace from Glossybox!!!


----------



## Libby12 (Dec 26, 2012)

Here is my updated list.

*[SIZE=medium]What I have[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=medium]Dr. Jart Water Fuse Beauty Balm[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Jouer luminizing moisture tint in golden/bronzed/glow[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]No.4 clarifying shampoo[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Miracle skin transformer body spf 20 in glow[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]The brush guard variety pack[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Miracle skin transformer spf 20 face in medium[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]La fresh hydrating lotion travel wipe[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]La fresh makeup remover wipe[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]La fresh insect repellent wipe[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]La fresh anti bacterial wipe[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]La fresh feminine hygiene wipe[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Yu be moisturizing skin cream[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Jouer lip gloss in tender/peony/mirage/sunset[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Clinique dramatically different moisturizing lotion[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Clinique up-lighting liquid illuminator in bronze[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Clinique self sun body daily moisturizer[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Sheercover makeup[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Elf strawberry crÃ¨me soothing lip balm[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Aveeno smart essentials daily detox scrub[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Udderly smooth udder cream[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Bath and body works anti bacterial pocket back hand gel in cookie dough[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Bodycology toasted vanilla sugar fragrance mist[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Olay professional pro x clear complexion renewing lotion[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Lancome magnifique roller ball[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Loreal youth code day/night cream[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Ole henriksen truth serum coolagen booster/invigorating night gel/sheer transformation[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Neutrogena Norwegian formula hand cream[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=medium]What I want[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=medium]One love organics body serum[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]12 benefits instant healthy hair treatment[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Flo fragrance atomizer[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Fresh sugar lip treatment[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Marie Veronique Body Oil[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Kiehls Aromatic Blends Liquid Body Cleanser[/SIZE]


----------



## BagLady (Dec 26, 2012)

*Updated 12/26*

I will ship w/delivery confirmation and ask for the same in return. Shipping in the US only.

*Makeup:*


Clinique quickliner in intense chocolate 

NYX Roll On Shimmer in Salmon (swatched once) _ _ 

Lorac  Eyeshadow Trio (swatched once or twice) 
Clinique Color Surge Eyeshadow Duo Daybreak &amp; matte brown 
Clinique Color Surge Eyeshadow Duo(twilight mauve/brandied plum) / Blush (Smoldering Plum) swatched once 
Clinique Color Surge Eyeshadow Duo (butter pecan) / Blush (sunset glow) swatched once 
BareMinerals (Loose) Eyeshadow in Oz (used a few times) 
BareMinerals (Loose) Eyeshadow in Metallic Lavender (used once or twice) 
BareMinerals (Loose) Eyeshadow in Smoky Sequins (used once or twice) 
MAC Surf Baby Studio Careblend in Gold Go Lightly 

MAC Wonder Woman Amazon Princess Blush (swatched once)* * 
MAC Beauty Powder in Oh So Fair (from Venomous Villains collection but does not come in compact. Pan Only) Swatched 2 or 3 times

Stila Liquid Luminizer in Pink Shimmer (looking for Bronze or Rose Gold Color) 

Tarte Lights Camera lashes Mascara (sample)
Kryolan for glossybox Blusher in glossy Rosewood 
Illamasqua Medium Pencil in Devotion
Nars Tinted Moisturzer in Alaska (2ml sample)
Lancome Hypnose Mascara (Sample from Sephora ItKit)
Beauty Army Whip Hand Cosmetics Loose Pigment Eyershadow (.02oz)
*Coastal Scents Eyeshadow Set #1 (from Ipsy/Myglam)* 
*NYX Ultra Pearl Mania in Sky Pink Pearl (Dec Ipsy)*

*Juicy CC Cream (Dec BB)*

*Mai Couture Highlighter Papier (Dec Ipsy)*

*Mirabella Primer (Dec Ipsy)*


*Nails:*


Deborah Lippman Private Dancer 

Zoya Meg (used once)
*Incoco Nail Polish Strips in Sinderella (packet of 16)* 

*Skin:*


BareMinerals Purifying Facial Cleanser (.23oz)

Juice Beauty Green Apple Moisturizer SPF15 .5oz (used once)

Clarisonic Gentle Hydro Cleanser 1oz 
Clinique Dramatically Different Moisturizing Lotion (1oz) 

Boscia Purifying Cleansing Gel (1 foil packet) 
Nastassja Skin Enzyme Facial Peel  (.25oz) 

Dr Lewinn by Kinerase Wrinkle Repair Daily Lotion SPF30 1.7oz
Burt's Bees Intense Hydration Night Cream 1.8oz 
Skin 79 Gold BB Cream travel tube (5g/travel)* *(swatched once on hand)
Josie Maran Argan Cleansing Oil (3 foil packets) 

Murad Skin Perfecting Primer (.17oz)

*Urban Decay DESLICK Spray (.51oz)*

WEI Buffing Beads (.02 packet)

WEI Golden Root Purifying Mud Mask (.14oz foil packet)

*Benefit So Radiant Oil Free Facial Lotion,Facial Cream &amp; Brightening Eye Cream (sample packet from Sephora)*

*Olie 004 Huile Moderne  Hydrating Oil (5ml)*

*Hanskin Super Magic BB Cream (10ml sample from SS)*


*Perfume:*


Harvey Prince Hello (sample spray) 
Harvey Prince Ageless (sample spray) 
Dolce &amp; Gabbana Light Blue (sample vial) 
Flora by Gucci (sample vial) 
Love Sweet Love (sample vial) 
Viva la Juicy (2 sample sprays) 
Lucy B Perfume Oil Duo (BB samples) 
Prada L'eau Ambree Eau de Parfum (sample vial) 
Prada Pour Homme Eau de Toilette (sample vial) 
Atelier Cologne Rose Anonyme 
Viktor &amp; Rolf Spicebomb (sample vial) 
Hermes Terre d'Hermes (sample vial) 
Kate Walsh Billionaire Boyfriend (spray sample) 
*Diptique Volutes (Sample from SS)* 
Gucci Guilty (Spray Sample)


*Marchesa Parfum D'Extase Mini (.25) * 

*Hair:*


Alterna UV+ Fade Proof Fluide (.25oz)

Shu UemuraEssence Absolue Oil Sample (used once or twice) 
Macadamia Oil Healing Oil Treatment (1oz) 
LuLu Organics Lavender &amp; Clary Sage Hair Powder (BB sample) 
Alterna Kendi Dry Oil Mist (from SS)

*Misc: *


Aveeno Mineral Block SPF30 Lotion (3oz)

Nuxe Multi usage Dry Oil (.33oz)
ColorScience Pro loose mineral travel puff (.035oz) 

MyGlam January Makeup Bag Only 

MyGlam August Makeup Bag Only

BB Give Box
*Rent the Runway $50 Discount Cards (2 cards)* 

*Wishlist:*


Jewelmint Perfume Bottle Necklace
Color Club Put a Pin It
Eyeko Skinny Eyeliner (Olive)

One Love Organics Body Serum (Rose)
Chantecaille Gloss in Charm (Mini sample from BB)
Bioderma

OCC Lip Tars

Lancome Visionnaire
Wen Shampoo

Stella Mccartney Stella (sample or mini)
Inglot eyeshadows

Victoria's Secret So Sexy Hair products
ELF lip lock

I'm open to other things so try me.


----------



## Snow24 (Dec 27, 2012)

*Updated*


----------



## Pattycakes (Dec 27, 2012)

SEEKING LARGE TRADES!! I'm moving soon, so I'll be generous to get rid of some of this stuff -  However, I need to make it worth my shipping money so I really prefer larger trades!  Message me if you're interested in anything


Absolutely no hard feelings if a trade doesn't work out!  No stress allowed.  I really appreciate it when girls message me back even if they don't like a trade offer and I try to do the same. 

I ship only to the U.S.A., with delivery confirmation - and request the same of you, please. 



Updated 12/30/12

FOR TRADE: Full-sized and Samples -  Alphabetical by Brand - Unused unless otherwise noted.


BASIC EARTH - Refresh Body Lotion with Eucalyptus and Lemon Myrtle - 1.1 oz, barely used
BARE MINERALS - Renew &amp; Hydrate Eye Cream - packet
BARE MINERALS - Purifying facial cleanser packet
BIRCHBOX Earbuds - Lime and Pink
BODY SHOP- Night Supplement for All Skin Types barely used 1oz (not sure if they still sell this?)
BODY SHOP -Freesia perfume oil - bigger bottle and mini bottle.  Also not sure if they sell this, but it still works very well and lasts forever. Barely used.
CALVIN KLEIN Obsession â€“  1.7oz Full sized, maybe spritzed a couple times.  Very large, very nice!  Just not my scent.
CHRISTIAN DIOR - J'adore Perfumed lotion. Kinda runny, used, but will include with a trade if someone wants it.
DKNY - PureDKNY vial
DR. DENESE SPF25 Anti-Aging Hand Defense Cream - very full  
EMBRYOLISSE- Lait-creme Concentre foil packet

JERGENS - Daily Moisture Foil packet
JERGENS - Ultra Healing Extra Dry Skin Moisturizer - 1fl oz
LUCKY BRAND-Deluxe perfume sample, dabbed a couple times. It's pink, so I believe it is "Lucky You"
PANTENE - Fine Flat to Volume conditioner sample bottle - 1.7 fl oz
PAUL MITCHEL Kids Baby Donâ€™t Cry Shampoo â€“ barely used
PERRICONE MD - 2 fl oz Firming Facial Toner - just over half used
PERRICONE MD - .5 oz Advanced Face Firming Activator - Missing cap, 1/2 to 3/4 full
PERRICONE MD Neuropeptide Deep Wrinkle Serum 30ml â€“ more than half full (expensive stuff)
PHILOSOPHY - Microdelivery peel 2 step foil sample 
PHILOSOPHY - Microdelivery peel activating gel only, 2 fl oz (will include with any other trade for "free")

PHILOSOPHY - Cinnamon Buns Lipgloss - Full Sized
SMASHBOX - Reflection High Shine Lipgloss .19oz
SMASHBOX  Waterproof Powder Eye Shadow Palette #3 (dark grays, dark blue, light tan) 

SMASHBOX  The Quick Fix Eye Shadow Palette #2 - dark blue, gray, offwhite, light brown, dark brown  

SMASHBOX  Waterproof  Powder Eye Shadow Palette  - a variety of browns (barely used) 

TOCCA - Colette Vial
TOVA - Eau de Parfum 2.5 fl oz.  Full Sizd Very nice perfume!  Missing cap Over 3/4 full
TOVA NIGHTS - perfume 1oz, 3/4 full missing camp but nice!
TOVA -Creme Brulee Whipped Body Creme 7oz. Barely used.  This thing is huge, so it has to be worth it to ship.

TRESEMME - Split Remedy sample 1oz

TWISTBAND - Yellow


Brushes:


BARE MINERALS: Mini Buki - Unopened Unused
RARE MINERALS - Mini (conealer?) Brush- Unopened
SMASHBOX - Mini Buki, Opened but unused (2)
SMASHBOX - Precision concealer brush- Unused, unopened
I have TONS more used brushes that I'm not using, that I'd be willing to clean and trade.  If there's a specific kind of brush you'd like, let me know and I can see if I can have one like it.





**~*~*~*~*~WISHLIST*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*

*TRY ME ON ANYTHING, BUT THESE ARE SPECIFIC THINGS I LIKE!*

EYESHADOW PRIMER - Especially UD

SMASHBOX PHOTO FINISH PRIMER

FOUNDATION:


Smashbox Hydrating Halo Fair 
Bare Minerals Fair


NAIL POLISH - try me on any 3-free nailpolish!


Anything Julep or Zoya  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
Also looking for a good black and white glitter topcoat, maybe with red in it.  Indie OK


CHEEKS


Revolution Balm - Blushed 
Benetint and Posietint

Stainiac

Tarte cheek stain

any cheek stains!


EYES


Benefit Mascaras 

PERFUME - Try me on lighter, fruitier scents


Ralph Lauren Big Pony Women #2 
Kat Von D - Saint

Julietteâ€™s Got a Gun-  Not a Perfume, Miss Charming

Escada - Sexy Graffiti


HAIR


Modcloth - Blue Deer 
Ojon Volume Advance


SKINCARE


Juice Beauty Blemish Clearing Serum (full-sized or in a multi-item trade for sample sized) 
Cleansing Wipes - Yes to Blueberries, Simply, (try me...)

Dermalogica Microfoliant (multi-item trades only)

Anything with Tea tree in it


LIPS


Maybelline Superstay 24hr Lipcolor 

BRANDS - let me know what you have of these brands


Ole Henriksen 
Pangea

Dermalogica

Ojon

Borghese

Lush


Kat Von D 
Urban Decay

Benefit


----------



## bethm (Dec 27, 2012)

Nail Stuff

Incoco Nail Polish Appliques (Sinderella)

Zoya Storm (would really love to trade for another Zoya Holiday color -- Aurora or Blaze) 

Hair Stuff

bain de terre 1.7 oz bamboo ultra control styling gel

Aveda Smooth Infusion Style-Prep sample 0.34 oz (x2)

Aveda Color Conserve Daily Color Protect sample 0.34 oz

Herbal Cleanse Dry Shampoo sample packet 0.25 oz (curlBOX)

John Frieda Sheer Blonde Set -- blonder lightening shampoo 1.5 oz, lightening conditioner 1.5 oz, and controlled lightening spray 1 oz

Pantene Silky Moisture Whip Mousse Travel Size 0.9 oz

bain de terre define n shine sweet honey pomade 1 oz

bain de terre purite healthy shampoo travel size 1.7 oz

Make-up/Facial Stuff
Supergoop City Sunscreen Serum (2 sample packs from glossybox)

Supergoop Everyday Face &amp; Body Lotion sample tube 10 ml

Venus White Pro Teeth Whitening Gel (in a syringe-like thing -- you put the gel into a tray which is not included)

Covergirl &amp; Olay Pressed Powder 350-Medium (new in package)

Neutrogena Ultra Sheer Dry-Touch Sunblock SPF 70 (1.0 oz)

The Body Builder Mascara by the Balm (black) deluxe sample 0.11 oz

Covergirl &amp; Olay Tone Rehab 2-in-1 Foundation 155 Soft Honey (used approximately 5 times -- this is pump-style)

Senna eyeshadow trio Cloud 9 (used the light brown color approximately 3 times -- did not use the other 2 colors at all)

Starlet Cosmetics Chocolate Eye Pencil (new in package)

H20+ Eye Lift Concentrate 0.13 oz

Meet Matt(e) eyeshadow Matt Batali

Vapour Organic Elixir Lipgloss (Sultry)

Illamasqua Medium Pencil (Devotion)

Clinique High Impact Mascara Sample (black)

Premium Cosmehanskin Super Magic BB Cream Sample 10 ml

Organic Eye Cream Emollient hollybeth.net small sample jar 

perfekt lash perfection gel flash deluxe sample .01 oz

mark lipclick lipstick in powerment petal

Other

A Perfume Organic Urban Organic Fragrance Sample Vial (unused but looks 1/2 full)

M Mitch (Men's Paul Mitchell hair products) travel-size items -- Construction Paste 0.85 oz, Clean Cut 0.35 oz,  Barber's Classic 0.35 oz, Reformer 0.35 oz, Hardwired 0.85 oz, Steady Grip 2.5 oz

Bugs OFF mosquito repellant band

Jack Black Double-Duty Face Moisturizer for Men travel-size 1.0 oz

Crest 3D White Strips (1 upper and lower strip)

Balenciaga Paris perfume sample vial 0.13 oz (like double the standard vial)

Tresor Lancome perfume mini bottle -- eau de parfum spray 0.16 oz

Arganics by Nume Arghan Oil 10 ml

ambre blends essential oils -- ambre essence, unmasque essence and invoke essence (very small sample vials)

Bracelet from glossybox -- shiny pewter color, square-shaped (would love to trade for another piece of jewelry)

Very Random

Set of 5 nose studs (new in package -- box should have had 6 but I took one out)

Wishlist

Julep Best Pedi Ever Creme or Pedix Feet Heel Rescue Balm or other foot creme

Foot Scrub/Foot Soak

StriVectin

Moroccanoil or Macadamia Oil Products or other hair treatment/masks

Nude/light pink lipgloss/lipstick

Nail Polish (OPI, Essie, Butter London) -- open but really looking for Rosie Lee

Facial Masks / Scrubs

NARS / Lorac

No. 4 clarifying shampoo


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 27, 2012)

I have a new, never worn gorjana bracelet- it's a wrap bracelet- the color is dark wine/deep chocolate color with the rose gold links- it's from the popsugar November box. I'd love to trade it for items from the popsugar luxury box, the glass mugs from dec box or any other suggestions welcome!! Xoxoxoxoxoxo Shauna


----------



## lauravee (Dec 27, 2012)

Hello!

Desperately seeking thebalm's hot mama blush. Here are my swap items: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/126459/lauravees-trade-thread

thanks!


----------



## mks8372 (Dec 27, 2012)

Link to updated list:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/130773/mks8372#post_1969713

I have the gold hoop earrings from Glossybox that I couldn't decide to keep or to trade....and I think trade has won out...just not something I would wear too often but sooo fun!  They are the ones pictured on the December Glossybox thread with the rectangle of clear crystals at the bottom..(Hope its OK that I snagged this photo from OiiO, credit goes to her beautiful pic taking skills)


----------



## lizzie123 (Dec 27, 2012)

Added new items!!

*Whats up for trade*
 
*skin stuff*

Miracle skin body 20 0.5 fl oz Birchbox *new
1 Juice beauty green apple Moisturizer*1x15 ml 
2 Murad t-zone pore refining gel 3.7 ml

Caudalie 3 samples
-eye &amp; lip cream

-vino perfect

-vino perfect serum


Juara rice facial cleanser 
One love love springs Eternal sample
Eclos plant stem cells 7ml Ipsy *new
Eclos plant stemm cell face serum 15ml Ipsy *new
Acrona samples
Nuxe multi usage dry oil *packet
2 Nuxe anti fatigue cream *packet
Nuxe moisturizing tinited cream *packet 
Aubrey creme de la shave *packet
Aubrey unscented lotion *packets
Aubrey aloe moisturizing cream *packet
Aubrey rosa mosqueta night creme *packet
Aubrey conditioner packet
Aubrey  after sun packet
 
*make-up*


Meet matt(e) the balm  0.030z Ipsy* Swatched
Kiss pro lashes kit new 
Mirabella eyeshadow 36 Semi formal Ipsy *new

Jane lip gloss 0.2fl oz ipsy *new

Tarte Lip surgence lucky fullsize *swatched

 
Youngblood mineral primer 5ml 
Per-fekt skin perfection gel Luminous 1floz *new

Per-fekt skin perfection gel Radiant 1floz *new


Coastal scents mini package from Ipsy set 6
-peach puff

-Cherry chocolate

-Nude

-White Silver


Lashem enhancer serum Birchbox  
Stila one step bronzer swatched *full size
2 Pixi flawlwss poreless primer 15ml *new
Nyx roll on shimmer *new


jane iradele delux sample powders
-2 honey bronze

-light beige

-pressed powder  in satin

per-fekt lip gel *birchbox 

-Melrose


Urban Decay bronzer gilded *5x 
mica mineral blush desert blush *4x
mac pigment Melon *swatched
Mac eyeshadow Rice paper*swatched
Mac persona screen vinyl *used 7 or more x need pic ask
NYC individual eyes *used highlighter and primer ans swatched
Lipsi aphrodite powder *Beauty army delux sample
emani sample foundation primer *BA
Skinn collogen boost lipstick *swatched *BA
Youdabalm  tea tree chap stick born in Brooklyn* opened to smell
 
*perfumes*

Philosophy Love sweet love *Ipsy 
Miss Dior sprayed once *Birchbox
demeter roll on prefume oil Ipsy *new
Pleats please by issey miyake *GB
 *hair products*

Living proof style extender 1 fl oz 
Macadamia oil *beauty army 1 oz tried 1x

Denise Richards volume extend finishing spray*GB
*other*


show stopper *Birchbox 
Mineral hygienics Xl Kabuki brush *1x cleaned
2GLOSSYBOX RINGS
*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show)





December birchbox # 19
*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show)




Aerie Shimmer 1.7oz Fragrance

amika Obliphica Nourishing Mask - 500 ml

Chuao Chocolatier Assorted ChocoPod

Lashem Measurable Difference Lash Gel Serum

theBalmÂ® cosmetics Mary-Lou Manizer

*nails*


3 circus by Andrea's choice nail color
-Somersault

-2Tightrope


Zoya polish electra *GB

***If you want some extra samples let me now*

*wish list:*


*Jewelmint Plume Divine* necklace 
too faced chocolate soleil
Mac blushes
Concealers
Dark spot correctors
Bronzers
Liquid liners
Any the balm products(except eyeshadow's and products that i don't already have)
Flo Fragrance Atomizer

BB creams

*One Love Organics Skin Savior Waterless Balm*

Laura Geller products
PM if your up for a swap i will update this often!


----------



## heather4602 (Dec 28, 2012)

Just updated my list. Added the knuckle rings from Jewelmint/ Glossybox. Check my signature for the link to list!


----------



## lorizav (Dec 28, 2012)

Ahhhhh before this thread shuts down... Anyone up for a fast swap? Along with the rest of my stuff, I got a bunch of things in my Julep mystery box that I don't want.. I have Boho Glam lengthening mascara in Espresso Brown. NEW Amy. New and plastic sealed Cindy New and plastic sealed Dendrie New and plastic sealed The previously unreleased glitter that has no name, did not come plastic sealed. I swatched on one nail and still don't know what color it is. Kind of autumnish. Silver, black, deep orange, maybe some brown 2 foil packs of age defying hand brightener. Happy to check out all lists and I have a ton of other stuff too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## angiepang1e (Dec 28, 2012)

Before this trade ends! Will be very generous, especially hoping to find theBalm Hot Mama Blush!  Thanks for looking!

*Face*


NEW! L'oreal Youth Code Serum (1 oz, one pump used)
*Body*


NEW! Petal Organics Firming Body Cream (sample from Oct Natural Beauty Box, 0.5 oz)
NEW! Apothederm Stretch Mark Cream (0.7 oz)

*Makeup*

*Eyes*


Victoria's Secret Very Sexy Diamond Eye Shimmer in Emerald (full size, used once - put tape on the sifter)
Victoria's Secret Very Sexy Diamond Eye Shimmer in Vivid (full size, used once - put tape on the sifter)

bareminerals liner shadow in Hallucinate (full size)

Flirt Cosmetics palette in Dance Fever includes Silver Fog &amp; Wild Night eye shadow, Blush in Crazy in Love, and small brush (full size, missing eyeshadow applicator)
Too Faced Sugar shadow in Caviar Dreams - black shimmery shadow (full size, used once so the shadow in on top of the sifter)
Pout glitter shadow in Coral Glitz (full size)

Mac eyeshadow in Aquaverta (used twice, sanitized)

NYC Individual Eyes (Shadows in white, silver, grey and black, illuminator and primer (used twice, sanitized)

Starlet Black eyeliner pencil (full size, Nov's Ipsy)
NEW! BareMinerals eyeshadow in euphoria (0.02 oz, swatched- tape on sifter)
NEW! BareMinerals eyeshadow in morocco (0.02 oz, swatched- tape on sifter)
NEW! BareMinerals eyeshadow glimmer in nice rock (0.02 oz, swatched- tape on sifter)
NEW! BareMinerals eyeshadow in vanilla sugar (0.02 oz, swatched- tape on sifter)
NEW! BareMinerals eyeshadow in finesse(0.02 oz, swatched- tape on sifter)
NEW! BareMinerals eyeshadow in classic rock (0.02 oz, swatched- tape on sifter) _*picky_ 
NEW! ELF eyeshadow in glamourous (0.03 oz, new)
NEW! ELF eyeshadow in beachy (0.03 oz, new)
NEW! ELF eyeshadow in trendy (0.03 oz, new)
NEW! Delizioso 100% natural creamstick eyeshadow in Clover (0.25 oz, Dec's Natural Beauty box)

*Lips*


 BH Cosmetics Lip liner in Raspberry (swatched)
NEW! BareMinerals lipgloss palette in DeLISH (compact with mirror)-- colors include vanilla spice, pink sugar, jelly (swatched with Qtip)_*picky_ 
NEW! NYX girls gloss in Real Nude (Full size, swatched)
NEW! Gilly Hicks lip gloss in Vanilla Mint (Full size, sealed)
NEW! Revlon Colorburst lip butter in Peach Parfait (full size, swatched)
NEW! L'oreal Color Riche Balm in Nourishing Nude (full size, sealed)
NEW! Cover Girl Colorblast Flipsitck in Minx (full size, swatched, tips were a bit dinged when I received) 

*Face*


Too Faced Snow Bunny compact (used twice, full size)  _*picky_ 
â€‹*Other*


Stila Vibrant in Vancouver palette (brand new, retails for $16) _*picky_ 
BH Cosmetics Jenni Riveria limited edition palette (brand new, 30 eyeshadows, 6 blush) *_picky but maybe for the right items!_


*Perfume*


Heidi Klum Shine Perfume (0.5 oz, CEW Beauty Box)

NEW! Victoria's Secret Honeysuckle and White Patchouli fragrant moisture mist (full size, 10.1 oz)
NEW! Victoria's Secret Mango Temptation refreshing body mist (full size, 8.4 oz)
NEW! Victoria's Secret My Desire body splash (full size, 95% full, 8 oz)


*Nails*

*-------------*

 
*Hair*


Miss Jessie's Curly Butter Creme (packet, 0.46 oz)
Miss Jessie's Curly Meringue (packet, 1 oz)
Miss Jessie's Pillow Soft Curls (packet, 1 oz)

*Misc*


NEW! Loungefly Hello Kitty charm bracelet (valued $35)


----------



## lovepink (Dec 28, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## sleepykat (Dec 29, 2012)

Updated below


----------



## Gracie Girl (Dec 29, 2012)

*UPDATED 12/29/12 2:30 A.M.*​ Hi Ladies,

 I know several of you on here don't like to trade unless it's multiplies for multiples.  I don't mind trading one for one at all.  I am only seeking my wishlist items right now, because as you  you can tell, I have way too much stuff already that I don't use.

***As a side note, my husband is taking me to Hawaii 1/13/13 - 1/22/13.  I can talk to you from there and set up trades, but I won't be able to mail them off until I get

back to Dallas***

*EYES*
-- Model Co.Fiber Lashxtend Mascara in Extreme Black (Full size) (I have 2 of these)

- S.A.L.T.Y. Cosmetics Glam-ZOID! Loose Minerial Eye Shadow 0.35 oz.  

- Lipsi Aphrodite Powder 5 ml (I have 2 of these)

*Lips:*

- Jane Sparkle Gloss in Sparkle Pink 0.2 fl. oz.

.- Burt's Bees Beeswax Lip Balm .15 oz  (sealed, full size)

- Forbidden Lips Apple Allure Lip Gloss (Full size sealed) .47 oz.

- Ulta Super Shiny Lip Gloss in "Belleni" (Full size sealed)

- Diego Dalla Palma Rossetto Classico Lipstick

- The All Natural Face Vegan Lip Gloss in "Peppermint Stick" (a shimmery darker pink color, full size tube) .43 fl. oz.

- Studio Gear Complete Color Intensely Professional Lipstick  "Very Hot Cocca"

-- Dagoba Roseberry Lip Balm (It's sealed but looks like a brown colored balm) full size

- Burt's Bees"Plum" Lip Shimmer

- Ecotints "Rose Quartz) Lip Moisturizer (full size)

*Foundation/Primers:*

 - Sarah McNamara Skin Transformer One Step Skin Transformation 0.16 fl. oz.

- Mirabella Prime for Face &amp; Eyes 0.45 oz (I think it's full size)

- Beauticontrol Regeneration Tight, Firm &amp; Fill Foundation SPF 12  the color is N-3.  I have no idea what that means.  It was given to me by a friend who sells Beauticontrol. It's never even been squirted out of its tube, so I can't even tell you the color of it. Take note: expires 02/13. it's 1 fl. oz. which I'm guessing is full size.

*Blush:*

*Nails:*

- Extra Large Glass Nail File with flowers painted on end you hold, comes in plastic sleeve (I have 2 of these: one with pastel flowers painted on it and one with pink flowers painted on it) 

- Sparitual Vegan Nail Polish in "Airhead" Full Size (light pink sheer color)

- Color Club Mini in "Insta-this"

- Color Club in "Clambake Coral"

- Color Club in "Status Update"

*Miscellaneous:*

-  Ipsy Make-Up Bag (black wristlet)

- Temptu Temporary Tattoos in Seduction Kit - Lace Design 2 tattoo sheets

- Furlesse Elevens Fron Reducing Patches

- Ipsy Bag from December (Charcoal Grey)

,  1 Birch Box "XOXO" card and envelope

- Madhava Natural Sweetners (I havent opened the sealed card it comes in, but it feels like there are 2 or 3 samples in it.

- Auromere Incense Sample stick in "Lily"

- Amazing Grass Amazing Meal Pomegranate Mango Infusion.  Has all of your greens, proteins, fruits and vegetables.  You mix the packet of powder (net wt 29.3 grams) into 10 oz. glass of water, juice, milk, etc. (1 use)

- Barlean's Mango Peach Omega Swirl Fish Oil sample foil packet .11 oz. Serving size 2 teaspoons

- Barlean's Pomegranate Blueberry Total Omega 3-6-9 foil packet

- Eye Rock Designer Liner Instant Eyeliner Tapes (looks like to make the cat-eye look) I'm not sure how many is in it. It says 4 different styles in one pack.......so maybe 4 sets? 

- Sephora Compact Mirror (Regular mirror on one side of compact and magnifying mirror on other side) Measures 4" long by 2 1/2" wide.-

- Portico White Ginger Soothing Massage Soap Bar (No size listed, but a little bigger than those you get in hotels) 

- Natural Vitality Natural Calm Plus Calcium (Organic Raspberry-lemon flavor) Dietary Supplement (mix in 2-3 oz. of hot water, let fizz and drink) 1 sample packet

- Pyure Calorie-free Sugar-free Organic Stevia Sweetner

- Color Science Glow and Go Travel Puff  (mineral make-up is in the powder puff) color is "Kissed by the Sun" (a golden-bronze self tanner)

*Skin Care:*

- Sun-tegrity 5-in-1 Natural Moisturizing Face Sunscreen .25 oz. (I have 2 of these)

- Touch in Sol Skin Base 1.06 fl. oz. (It looks like there is a little used, but the company didn't fill it up all the way)

-  Jane Iredale Tantasia (no size listed, but small sample tube) (I have 2 of these)

- Clinique Liquid Facial Soap Mild .5 fl. oz.

- PRAI Ageless Throat and Decoletage Cream

- Cetaphil Moisturizing Lotion 1 fl. oz.

-  Memoire Liquide Amour Liquide Reserve Edition  Creme De La Creme 5.1 fl. oz.

- Giovanni D:tox Replenishing Facial Moisturizer with Super Antioxidants Acai and Goji Berry 4 fl. oz.

- Kiss my Face Honey Calendula Ultra Moisturizer 1 fl. oz.

- Willa Naturals Clear Face Moisturizer 1 fl. oz.

- Phytomer Tresor Des Mers Ultra Nourishing Body Cream 1 fl. oz.

- Supergoop SPF 30 Sunscreen Wipe (one 6" X 8" for face and body)

- Epionce Lytic Gel Cleanser 0.5 fl. oz.

- Peter Thomas Roth Mega-Rich Body Lotion 1 fl. oz.

- Smashbox Photo Finish Under Eye Primer 0.17 fl oz

- Meaningful Beauty Cindy Crawford Superfine Exfoliant .33 fl. oz.

- Stila HD Beauty Balm 0.17 fl. oz.- Dr

. Dr. Jart Waterfuse BB Beauty Balm SPF 25 .1 fl. oz. (I have 2 of these)

- Weleda Refining Toner .34 fl. oz.

- Weleda Almond  Soothing Cleansing Lotion .34 fl. oz.

- Ahava Essential Day Moisterizer 0.51 fl. oz.

- Clinique Moisture Surge Extended Thirst Relief Gel Creme 1 oz.

-Chella Anti-Fatigue Eye Mask Kit (looks like for 1 time use....not sure)

- Boscia BB Cream  (oil free .35 oz)

-- Philosophy Hope in a Jar .4fl. oz.

- Hanskin Super Magic BB Cream 10 ml

- Youngblood Mineral Primer .17 fl. oz.-

- NIA 24 Physical CLeansing Scrub .34 fl. oz.

- CellCeuticals CerActive Active Moisture Barrier Repair Skin Treatment  .33 fl. oz.

- CellCeuticals PhotoDefense Anti-Aging Daily Skin Protector SPF 55  .33 fl. oz.

- Miracle Skin Transformer SPF 20  .16 fl. oz.

- Babor Cleansing Hy-Ol &amp; Phytoactive Base

H*air Care:  *

*Mens Care:*

- Lab Series shaving system for men.  1 Pre-Shave Smooth Shave Oil foil packet, 1 Maximum Comfort Shave Cream foil packet, and 1 Post Shave Remedy foil packet and comes in a nice 3-part presentation folder (I have 2 of these)

- Hey Dude Dude Wash Dual Pheromone Body Wash, Shampoo, and Shave Gel

- Jean Paul Gaultter Le Male (spray, sample vial) (I have 2 of these)

- Armani Code Parfum 0.05 fl oz. sample spray vial

- Givenchy "Play Sport" foil

- Terre D'Hermes Eau De Toilette (sample. spray vial) 

- John Varvatos USA Eau De Toilette (in a sealed package so don't know if its a spray or not)

- New York Yankees Eau De Toilette (spray)

- 212 Men NYC by Carolina Herrera Eau De Toilette (spray) 

- Issey Miyake L'eau D'issey Pour Homme Sport Eau De Toilette (comes in a box and its a spray) 

- LaCoste Eau De LaCoste

- Dolce &amp; Gabbana The One Gentleman for Men (spray)

- F by Ferragarro Free Time Salvatore Ferragarro (spray)

- Tommy Hilfiger "Tommy" Eau De Prep (spray) 

*Perfumes:* (all in sample vials unless otherwise noted)

- Arquiste Parfumeur

- Lacoste (spray) have 2 of these

- Lancome La Vie Est Belle (spray)

- Mirai Purifying Body Spritzer .33 fl. oz.

-- 3 Vials of Stella McCartney L.I.L.Y. perfume

- Flower By Kenzo Eau De Parfum (spray)

- Perfumies Solid Perfume Stick in "Love Always" (full size, 0.07 oz.)

- Tokyomilk Dark Tainted Love

- Heidi Klum "Shine" Perfume Spray 05 fl. oz.

- Marc Jacobs Bang (Comes in a big slide out box with balloons and is larger than most samples, spray)0.10 fl. oz.

- DKNY Pure (spray) (I have 2 of these)

- Fendi Eau De Parfume (foil packet)

- Atelier Cologne "Orange Sanguine" (It's sealed in a packet so I can't tell if it's a spray, but seeing what i can, I'd say no)

-- Cartier Baiser Vole Eau De Parfum (spray)

- Blushed by Ruddy Water (foil packet)

- Juicy Couture Viva La Juicy (spray)  I have one with the card and one without

- Philosophy Love sweet Love

- Juicy Couture Viva La Juicy La Fleur (spray)

- "Clean Skin" Roll On Perfume Oil by Demeter .29 fl oz. (This may be full size)

- Givenchy Eau De Toilette (foil packet)

- Prada Milano Eau De Parfum (Its in a sealed envelope, so I can't tell if its a spray or not)

- Success by Trump (very small foil packet, I give you if you ask, not worth trading) 

- Clean Warm Cotton Eau De Parfum 0.21 fl. oz. in tiny glass square bottle

*Foils:*

- L'Oreal Youth Code BB Cream in Medium

- Yves Saint Laurent Radiance Enhansing Flawless Foundation (color 6, whatever that is)

- Emani Minerals Foundation Primer and Serum

- Nude Skincare Cleansing Facial Oil

- Mini Nail File in clear plastic case

- Stila Sheer Color Tinted Moisturizer SPF 20 (medium)

- Fusion Beauty Prime Results Tinted Moisturizer SPF 15

- Global Goddess Upgrade Complexion Face Primer  (I have 2 of these)

- DermDoctor Photo Dynamic Therapy Sunlight-Activated Laser Lotion SPF 30 (I have 2 of these)

- POP Face Magnet Primer

- Immaculate 'Nude" Liquid Powder Foundation Mattifying

- Pixi Flawless Beauty Primer

- Elta MD UV Lotion SPF 30 Face and Body Sunscreen

- Chanel Vitalumiere Satin Smoothing Fluid Makeup in "Cameo 1"

- Make Up Forever HD High Definition Primer

- Fresh Umbrian Clay Mattifying Serum

- Dr. Dennier Gross Alpha Beta Daily Face Peel (2 step process and I have 4 complete processes)

- Dr. Brandt Pores No More Pore Concealer

- Talika Lash Conditioning Cleaner, oil free (I have 2 of these)-

- Dermalogica Solar Defense Booster

- Suki-face Balancing Day Lotion

- Comodynes Self-Tanning Towelette (I have 2 of these) 

- Boscia Sheer Tinted Moisterizer SPF 15 in "Warm"

- Dr. Andrew Weil Mega-Bright Skin Tone Correcting Serum

- Kellett Moisturizing Gel (small cardboard packet)

- Dr. Robin All Nautal Chemical-Free Sunscreen for Children SPF 30 

- Dermalogica Special cleansing gel

- Control Corrective Redness Relief Serum (cardboard packet)

- Control Corrective Botanical Soothing Cream SPF 30 (cardboard packet)

*Wish List:*

- Erno Laszio Phormula 3-9

- Oscar Blandi Instant Volume Shampoo

- Oscar Blandi Texture &amp; Volume Spray

- C.O. Bigelow Shampoo

- Silk Natural Eye Color in "Inverness" (purple)

- 3 Lab M Cream

- Goat Haus Dairy Bath Melts

- It's a 10! Products

- 21 drops

- The Art of Shaving Shaving Gel

- Wei Pomogranate Buffing Beads

- Benefit "It's Potent" Eye Cream

- One Love Organics Aromatic Body Serum

- Keihl's Midnight Recovery Serum

- Jouer mini lip glosses in Birchbox Pink, Mimosa, Mirage, Glisten, Tender, Peony (or any tiny lip gloss samples)

- Mighty Leaf Tea packets (or other kinds that have been coming out in Birchbox, etc) 

- The Balm (any of The Balm products that have been coming out in Birchbox, etc. I've never tried that brand)

- Merlot Eye Cream foil packets

- Fresh Black Tea Age-Delay Eye Cream foil packets

- L'Occitane Very Precious Cream Foil Packets (or any L'Occitane packets)

- Beauty Blender

- Alessandro Heel Balm

- Shick Razor

- Delaney Beauty Reserve Grape Seed Rejuvenating Eye Cream

- Feeling Smitten Bath Bombs

- Exfoliating Loofah Soap

- Morroccan Oil/Argan Oil

- Heartland Fragrance Bath Salts (or any bath salts)

- Tarte Amazonian Clay Powder

- Pacifica Vanilla body butter foil packets


----------



## tevans (Dec 29, 2012)

​Here's what I have for trade : ( mostly from BB and My Glam &amp; nail polish colors that looked prettier in the store than at home ) I ship on Mondays,Thursdays &amp; Fridays MY GLAM BAGS - the mesh bags from summer ( I don't remember what month) FROM DECEMBER -Cartier men's and ladies perfume samples -frownies eye gel IPSY -primer Highlighting wipes FROM BEAUTY BOX 5 Ofra cosmetics 3d eyeshadow golden sparkle MAKEUP Chella eyebrow defining gel Starlet Black eyeliner Swagger eyeshadow Perfume Lady Gaga Fame Diesel Loverdose parfum vial Dolce &amp; Gabbana the one parfum vial Philosophy one love vial - lash card lash cards ( from beauty box -C system hydrating shampoo (1.7oz) -shikai all natural moisturizing shampoo -Befine skin care packets from BB ( these might be expired but I can't find any date codes) -Rodial Dragons Blood hair sculpting gel foil pack -Seventh Generation Natural laundry detergent (good size sample) -vineyard collection Vitis Vinifera grapes antioxidant skin moisturizer -johnson &amp; Johnson natural baby skin lotion - Bliss lemon +sage body butter lotion 1.7 oz ( a lot of tubes ) FOIL AND MULTI USE SAMPLES -Clinique eye cream -Too Faced Shadow Insurance eye shadow primer -Makeup forever HD Primer Stila stay all day 3 in 1 card ( beauty balm,foundation , concealer) -Perfekt skin perfection Global Goddess Upgrade Complexion Face Primer Smashbox primer WISHLIST - -URBAN DECAY SUPERCURL MASCARA ( my daughter LOVES it ) -JULEP -OLIVIA ( absolutely LOVE this !!!) -ILLMASQUE nail polish -WHISH any products -Art of SHAVING men's products TWISTBANDS in color ( my mom has discovered them and wants colors !!) - BLACK nail polish - lip balms or treatments - LOVE NAIL POLISH ( favorite brands- - COLOR CLUB ( neons), ESSIE,JULEP, ZOYA ) willing to try other brands ( just not wet n wild or NYC ) . US trades only. Don't mind sending first or with DC. I just prefer communication ( if a trade offer is out there, I appreciate an answer whether the trade is a go or not ). Thanks for checking out my list ,y'all !


----------



## birchhughes (Dec 29, 2012)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/131746/birchhughes-trade-thread-3

I finally have a list lol


----------



## Gracie Girl (Dec 29, 2012)

*UPDATED 12/30/12 6:15 P.M.*​ Hi Ladies,

*******I had a trade go very bad on here.  I had not read her feedback, but once I read that it has happened many times before, I knew that was someone I do not need to associate with. I am in law enforcement and have been for 16 yrs.  I do not need my intergrity or character questioned, especially on a make-up trading site.  I know right from wrong, It is clear from this person's feedback it should be her intergity and character put to the test.  Having said that, I will put my last bit of items up for you guys to look at. At this point, I just want my stuff to find good homes.  In the next 4-5 days after you have looked at it, I am closing down shop. If there is something I want, I'll either call on my few good friends I made on here or buy it off of ebay.  I just wanted to make this announcement to you since I will be going on vacation in a few weeks.********     

 I know several of you on here don't like to trade unless it's multiplies for multiples.  I don't mind trading one for one at all.  I am only seeking my wishlist items right now, because as you  you can tell, I have way too much stuff already that I don't use.

***As a side note, my husband is taking me to Hawaii 1/13/13 - 1/22/13.  I can talk to you from there and set up trades, but I won't be able to mail them off until I get back to Dallas***

*EYES*
- S.A.L.T.Y. Cosmetics Glam-ZOID! Loose Minerial Eye Shadow 0.35 oz.  

- Lipsi Aphrodite Powder 5 ml (I have 2 of these)

- Concrete Mineral Make-Up Eyeshadow in "Brat" .05 oz.

- Eye Rock Designer Liner Instant Eyeliner Tapes (looks like to make the cat-eye look) I'm not sure how many is in it. It says 4 different styles in one pack.......so maybe 4 sets? 

- Shiseido Bio-Performance Super Eye Contour Cream 0.07 oz.

- Camo Collection Limited Edition Loose Pigment Eyeshadow in "Locked and Loaded" (tiny, tiny little jar 0.02 oz. Looks like a taupe/brown color)  

- Swagger eyeshadow and it's kind of in a teal/bluish-green color.  No color or wt. on pot of eyeshadow 

- Styli-Style Flat Pencil in "407 Tokyo" 0.02 oz. (A flat eye pencil in a chocolate brown color)

*Lips:*

- Jane Sparkle Gloss in Sparkle Pink 0.2 fl. oz.

.- Burt's Bees Beeswax Lip Balm .15 oz  (sealed, full size)

- Ulta Super Shiny Lip Gloss in "Belleni" (Full size sealed)

- The All Natural Face Vegan Lip Gloss in "Peppermint Stick" (a shimmery darker pink color, full size tube) .43 fl. oz.

- Studio Gear Complete Color Intensely Professional Lipstick  "Very Hot Cocca"

- Burt's Bees"Plum" Lip Shimmer 0.09 oz.

- Burt's Bees "Rhubarb" Lip Shimmer 0.09 oz.

- Ecotints "Rose Quartz) Lip Moisturizer (full size)

- Badger Lip Tint &amp; Shimmer (doesn't have a size on it, but its a tiny tube of looks like rose colored chap stick)

- Kaplan MD Beverly Hills "Lip 20 Clear Gold Shimmer"  Does not have a size but looks to be maybe half the size of a normal tube of lip gloss.

- Model Co. Lip Duo Lip gloss on one end and lipstick on the other with a mirror in the middle. "Dusk" lipstick and "Striptease" lip gloss. No weights given but looks full size.

- Model Co. Lip Gloss with Mirror Full Size in "Striptease" 0.14 oz.

- Skinn Dimitri James Twin Set Collegen Boost Wet Lip Gloss and Lipstick (lipstick

0.105 oz. and lip gloss 0.053 oz.  Color "Coral Poppy".

*Foundation/Primers:*

 - Mirabella Prime for Face &amp; Eyes 0.45 oz (I think it's full size)

- Beauticontrol Regeneration Tight, Firm &amp; Fill Foundation SPF 12  the color is N-3.  I have no idea what that means.  It was given to me by a friend who sells Beauticontrol. It's never even been squirted out of its tube, so I can't even tell you the color of it. Take note: expires 02/13. it's 1 fl. oz. which I'm guessing is full size.

*Blush:*

 

 *N**ails:*

- Extra Large Glass Nail File with flowers painted on end you hold, comes in plastic sleeve (I have 2 of these: one with pastel flowers painted on it and one with pink flowers painted on it) 

- Sparitual Vegan Nail Polish in "Airhead" Full Size (light pink sheer color)

- Color Club Mini in "Insta-this"

- Color Club in "Clambake Coral"

- Color Club in "Status Update"

*Miscellaneous:*

-  Ipsy Make-Up Bag (black wristlet)

- Furlesse Elevens Frown Reducing Patches

- Ipsy Bag from December (Charcoal Grey)

- Madhava Natural Sweetners (I havent opened the sealed card it comes in, but it feels like there are 2 or 3 samples in it.

- Auromere Incense Sample stick in "Lily"

- Amazing Grass Amazing Meal Pomegranate Mango Infusion.  Has all of your greens, proteins, fruits and vegetables.  You mix the packet of powder (net wt 29.3 grams) into 10 oz. glass of water, juice, milk, etc. (1 use)

- Barlean's Mango Peach Omega Swirl Fish Oil sample foil packet .11 oz. Serving size 2 teaspoons

- Barlean's Pomegranate Blueberry Total Omega 3-6-9 foil packet

- Sephora Compact Mirror (Regular mirror on one side of compact and magnifying mirror on other side) Measures 4" long by 2 1/2" wide.-

- Portico White Ginger Soothing Massage Soap Bar (No size listed, but a little bigger than those you get in hotels) 

- Natural Vitality Natural Calm Plus Calcium (Organic Raspberry-lemon flavor) Dietary Supplement (mix in 2-3 oz. of hot water, let fizz and drink) 1 sample packet

- Pyure Calorie-free Sugar-free Organic Stevia Sweetner

- Color Science Glow and Go Travel Puff  (mineral make-up is in the powder puff) color is "Kissed by the Sun" (a golden-bronze self tanner)

- Mighty Leaf Iced Tea in "Calypso Mango" (It's one bag and makes enough for 1/2 a gallon of tea)

- Thera-Breath Mouth Wetting Fresh Breath Lozenges (Looks like 5 individually wrapped ones come in the bag)-

- Natural Newborn Baby's Vapor Rub (I'm not seeing a size on the jar)

- EyeLiner/Lipstick/Eyeshadow Sharpener Still in Packaging

- Ancient Minerals Magnesium Oil 1 fl. oz. (You are supposed to spray all over your body to let your body absorb all of the natural benifits of Magnesium)

*Skin Care:*

- Sun-tegrity 5-in-1 Natural Moisturizing Face Sunscreen .25 oz. (I have 2 of these)

- Touch in Sol Skin Base 1.06 fl. oz. (It looks like there is a little used, but the company didn't fill it up all the way)

- PRAI Ageless Throat and Decoletage Cream

- Cetaphil Moisturizing Lotion 1 fl. oz.

- Giovanni D:tox Replenishing Facial Moisturizer with Super Antioxidants Acai and Goji Berry 4 fl. oz.

- Kiss my Face Honey Calendula Ultra Moisturizer 1 fl. oz.

- Willa Naturals Clear Face Moisturizer 1 fl. oz.

- Phytomer Tresor Des Mers Ultra Nourishing Body Cream 1 fl. oz.

- Supergoop SPF 30 Sunscreen Wipe (one 6" X 8" for face and body)

- Epionce Lytic Gel Cleanser 0.5 fl. oz.

- Peter Thomas Roth Mega-Rich Body Lotion 1 fl. oz.

- Smashbox Photo Finish Under Eye Primer 0.17 fl oz

- Meaningful Beauty Cindy Crawford Superfine Exfoliant .33 fl. oz.

- Stila HD Beauty Balm 0.17 fl. oz.- Dr

- Weleda Almond  Soothing Cleansing Lotion .34 fl. oz.

- Clinique Moisture Surge Extended Thirst Relief Gel Creme 1 oz.

- Youngblood Mineral Primer .17 fl. oz.-

- NIA 24 Physical CLeansing Scrub .34 fl. oz.

- CellCeuticals CerActive Active Moisture Barrier Repair Skin Treatment  .33 fl. oz.

- CellCeuticals PhotoDefense Anti-Aging Daily Skin Protector SPF 55  .33 fl. oz.

- Miracle Skin Transformer SPF 20  .16 fl. oz.

- Babor Cleansing Hy-Ol &amp; Phytoactive Base

- Indochime Natural "Star Anise &amp; Coffee" handmade Soap (Doesn't have size but a little smaller than normal size soap)

- Clarins Paris UV Plus-HP Ecran Multi-Protection SPF 40 Day Screen .33 fl. oz.

- Clarins Paris UV Plus-HP Ecran Multi-Protection SPF 40 Day Screen 0.1fl. oz.

- Glymed Intense Peptide Skin Recovery Complex .125 fl. oz. jar 

- Atopalm Intensive Moisturizing Cream Paraben Free For Dry and Sensitive Skin 0.25 fl. oz.

- Nature's Gate Cleansing Bar "Pomegranate Sunflower" Triple Milled Soap FUll size bar, smells great nt. wt. 5 oz.

- June Jacobs Spa Collection Green Tea and Cucumber Body Bar 1.8 oz.  (smells good in the box)

- AHA Souffle Alpha Hydrox Anti-Wrinkle Oil-Free 1.6 oz. still sealed in package and box, but box a little beat up from being tossed around in my give away box. 

Hair Care: 

- Aloxxi Colourcare Leave-In Conditioner 10.1 fl. oz.  (It says "Your hair color is our only business" so I guess it's safe for color treated hair ??)

- Got 2 Be 2 Sexy Voluptuous Volume Styling Lotion 3.fl. oz.

*Mens Care:*

- Hey Dude Dude Wash Dual Pheromone Body Wash, Shampoo, and Shave Gel

- Jean Paul Gaultter Le Male (spray, sample vial) (I have 2 of these)

- Givenchy "Play Sport" foil

- Terre D'Hermes Eau De Toilette (sample. spray vial) 

- John Varvatos USA Eau De Toilette (in a sealed package so don't know if its a spray or not)

- Issey Miyake L'eau D'issey Pour Homme Sport Eau De Toilette (comes in a box and its a spray) 

- LaCoste Eau De LaCoste

*Perfumes:* (all in sample vials unless otherwise noted)

- Arquiste Parfumeur

- Lacoste (spray) have 2 of these

-- 2 Vials of Stella McCartney L.I.L.Y. perfume

- Flower By Kenzo Eau De Parfum (spray)

- Perfumies Solid Perfume Stick in "Love Always" (full size, 0.07 oz.)

-- Heidi Klum "Shine" Perfume Spray 05 fl. oz.

- DKNY Pure (spray) (I have 2 of these)

- Fendi Eau De Parfume (foil packet)

- Cartier Baiser Vole Eau De Parfum (spray)

- Blushed by Ruddy Water (foil packet)

- Juicy Couture Viva La Juicy (spray)  I have one with the card and one without

- Philosophy Love sweet Love

- Juicy Couture Viva La Juicy La Fleur (spray)

- "Clean Skin" Roll On Perfume Oil by Demeter .29 fl oz. (This may be full size)

- Givenchy Eau De Toilette (foil packet)

- Prada Milano Eau De Parfum (Its in a sealed envelope, so I can't tell if its a spray or not)

- Success by Trump (very small foil packet, I give you if you ask, not worth trading) 

*Foils:*

- L'Oreal Youth Code BB Cream in Medium

- Yves Saint Laurent Radiance Enhansing Flawless Foundation (color 6, whatever that is)

- Emani Minerals Foundation Primer and Serum

- Nude Skincare Cleansing Facial Oil

- Stila Sheer Color Tinted Moisturizer SPF 20 (medium)

- Fusion Beauty Prime Results Tinted Moisturizer SPF 15

- Global Goddess Upgrade Complexion Face Primer  (I have 2 of these)

- DermDoctor Photo Dynamic Therapy Sunlight-Activated Laser Lotion SPF 30 (I have 2 of these)

- POP Face Magnet Primer

- Immaculate 'Nude" Liquid Powder Foundation Mattifying

- Pixi Flawless Beauty Primer

- Elta MD UV Lotion SPF 30 Face and Body Sunscreen

- Chanel Vitalumiere Satin Smoothing Fluid Makeup in "Cameo 1"

- Make Up Forever HD High Definition Primer

- Fresh Umbrian Clay Mattifying Serum

- Dermalogica Solar Defense Booster

- Boscia Sheer Tinted Moisterizer SPF 15 in "Warm"

- Dr. Andrew Weil Mega-Bright Skin Tone Correcting Serum

- Kellett Moisturizing Gel (small cardboard packet)

- Dr. Robin All Nautal Chemical-Free Sunscreen for Children SPF 30 

- Dermalogica Special cleansing gel

- Control Corrective Redness Relief Serum (cardboard packet)

- Control Corrective Botanical Soothing Cream SPF 30 (cardboard packet)

*Wish List:*

- Erno Laszio Phormula 3-9

- Oscar Blandi Instant Volume Shampoo

- Oscar Blandi Texture &amp; Volume Spray

- C.O. Bigelow Shampoo

- Silk Natural Eye Color in "Inverness" (purple)

- 3 Lab M Cream

- Goat Haus Dairy Bath Melts

- It's a 10! Products

- 21 drops

- The Art of Shaving Shaving Gel

- Wei Pomogranate Buffing Beads

- Benefit "It's Potent" Eye Cream

- One Love Organics Aromatic Body Serum

- Keihl's Midnight Recovery Serum

- Jouer mini lip glosses in Birchbox Pink, Mimosa, Mirage, Glisten, Tender, Peony (or any tiny lip gloss samples)

- Individual packets of tea (or other kinds that have been coming out in Birchbox, etc) 

- The Balm (any of The Balm products that have been coming out in Birchbox, etc. I've never tried that brand)

- Merlot Eye Cream foil packets

- Fresh Black Tea Age-Delay Eye Cream foil packets

- L'Occitane Very Precious Cream Foil Packets (or any L'Occitane packets)

- Beauty Blender

- Alessandro Heel Balm

- Shick Razor

- Delaney Beauty Reserve Grape Seed Rejuvenating Eye Cream

- Feeling Smitten Bath Bombs

- Morroccan Oil/Argan Oil

- Tarte Amazonian Clay Powder

- Pacifica Vanilla body butter foil packets


----------



## jac a (Dec 29, 2012)

hope everyone is enjoying the last few days of 2012! i am ISO the following:

- julep lacquer jewelry box

- jewelmint stone clutch (from the luxury popsugar box)

- minimergency kit (from dec popsugar box)

and my wish list items:

- benefit kicking some class lunchbox

- nail polishes - especially julep leighton, whitney

- hair products: orofluido, shu uemera, kelly van gogh products

- skin care: eve lom, one love organics, ddf, fresh

- atelier cologne orange sanguine

see below for my trade list. thanks bunches


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 29, 2012)

I have a new in box gorjana bracelet ($60 value)that I'd love to trade for any popsugar items- open to suggestions!! Pm me


----------



## MeanWife (Dec 30, 2012)

What I have to OFFER: (_all items are new, never used or opened, unless otherwise stated_)

* *

*Sample Sized Items - Foils, 1-2 uses*
- Mustela baby cleansing gel

- Fekkai technician color care set (shampoo &amp; mask)

- Gud (by Burt's Bees) vanilla body lotion

- Lorac Face selfTANtalizer (x2)

- Tan Towel, self tan towelette for face/body

- NARS tinted moisurizer SPF 30 (medium)

- Comodynes self-tanning towlettes (x2)

- DHC Milky hair wax

- DHC Q10 color-correcting primer (1 beige, 1 apricot)

- John Frieda full repair shampoo &amp; conditioner

- Wei to Go beauty pack: gelled oil cleanser (x2)

- Stila In The Light: eye shadow palette (10 colors)

*- Sephora Instant Radiance Foundation, colors: light &amp; medium (x2)*

*- Rent the Runway $50 discount card*

*- Versace Man Eau Fraiche (x3)*

* *

*Deluxe Samples - travel size or multi use*

- Pantene Color Solutions shampoo, 1.7oz

- TREsemme Split End Remedy, shampoo and conditioner

- Nivea Extended Moisture lotion, 1oz

- Borghese moisurizer

- Benefit the POREfessional (x3)

- Twist Tie headband (purple)

- Bare Minerals foundation: light 1G matte (swatched once) &amp; brush included

- Bare Minerals foundation primer

- Living Proof Frizz nourishing styling cream

- Ojon volumizing shampoo

- Bamboo Color Care, fade-proof fluide

- Smashbox photo finish hydrating primer, .25oz tube (x3)

- Philosophy Miracle Worker anti-aging eye cream (x2)

*- Urban Decay 24/7 eyeliner, travel size: Zero (x2), Empire, Mainline*

- Sugar lip treatment (balm) spf 15, clear (x2)

- Lancome Hypnose Drama Mascara in excessive black

- Carol's Daughter split end sealer, 0.38oz pump tube

- Clarins Instant Smooth perfecting touch base (x2)

- Clarins UV Plus SPF 40 day use sunscreen (x2)

- Phyto Paris: anti-frizz hair relaxing balm

- Color Club polish: Lava Lamp, gold sparkly (color name missing)

- Oscar Blandi texture and volume spray

- Per-fekt brow perfection gel: color - caramel

*- NARS tinted moisurizer, color: Light2, 2ml tube*

*- Sephora instant moisturizer, 5ml tube*

*- Sephora anti-shine primer, 8ml tube*

*- Tarte Smooth Operator clay finishing powder, 2.2g jar w/sifter*

*- Urban Decay De Slick oil control make up setting spray, 15ml spray bottle*

*- N4 Lumiere d'hiver clarifying shampoo*

*- L'Occitane dry skin hand cream, 20% shea, 10ml tube*

*- Aveda cleansing bar soap*

*- Aveda Rosemary Mint shampoo*

*- Aveda Rosemary Mint conditioner*

*- Aveda all-sensitive moisturizer*

*- Philosophy Purity cleanser, 2oz (x2)*

*Perfume Samples - Glass tubes*

- Gioegio Armani: Acqua Di Gio                        - Stella McCartney: Lily                                

- Dolce &amp; Gabbana: The one gentleman        - Gucci: Gucci Premiere

- Philosophy: Love Sweet Love                         - DKNY: Be Delicious

- Gucci: Flora                                                        - Billionaire Boyfriend

- Cartier: Baiser Vole                                          - Betsey Johnson: Too Too Pretty

- Hanae Mori paris (x3)                                      - Stella Cadente: Miss Me

- Dragon Fruit roll on perfume oil                    *- Issey Miyake: L'eau D'Issey Pour Homme*

- Bvlgari: Omnia Crystalline                              *- Thierry Mugler: Alien*

- Bvlgari: Mon Jasmin Noir                               *- Lady Gaga: Fame, Black fluid*

*- Boyfriend                                                           - Dior: Fahrenheit*

*- Beyonce: Billionaire Boyfriend                      - Cartier: Declaration*

*- DKNY: Fresh Blossom                                    *

* *

*Full Size Items*

*- Burt's Bees lip balm: rejuvinating with acai berry*

*- Dirt scrub: sea salt &amp; lemon leaves, 9oz full sized sealed (will be picky)*

- Model Co lip gloss, color: strip tease

- Philosophy Divine Illumination, skin luminizer

- Philosophy Supernatural coloring book (2 lip gloss, 2 shadow, 3 blush)

- Philosophy Shimmering face powder

- Jane lip gloss, color: sparkle pink

- Mirabella eye shadow pot, color: 36 semiformal

- Bausch &amp; Lomb Bio True multipurpose solution, 4oz

- Nad's facial wax strips, box of 24 (used 2)

- Roc deep wrinkle night cream, 1.1 oz

- Dermstore Lip Quench

- NYX Lipstick: Power

- Bumble &amp; Bumble FREEstyle card: free blow out or updo at participating salon

- Nailtiques: Moscow (bright red)

*- Julep polish: Annette (swatched)*

- Nail Bling: silver with pink hearts

- Ulta travel make-up kit: 38 eyeshadows (swatched a few, most untouched), 8 lip color, 2 bronzers, 1 med powder, 1 blush, purple case)

- Authentic COACH bag, purchased personally from the Coach store (perfect condition outside, some liner marks inside)

- MyGlam brushes (never tested, still in plastic): concealer &amp; liner

*My Wishlist* (please be new, unused, unless specified):
 

- ExfoliKate

- Fresh Sugar tinted lip treatment (not clear, any color) 

- Schick razor (from Birchbox)                                             

- Philosophy moisturizers               

- Facial peels (chemical peels, not peel-off masks)

- Clay masks                                                              

- Nail polish: Essie, Zoya, or Julep (swatched OK, top/base coats OK)

- Urban Decay liner (browns)                      

- Open to other suggestions (high end, no drug store items please)

*Also willing to sell pieces or trade for gift cards (especially amazon, sephora, or starbucks)*


----------



## reepy (Dec 30, 2012)

Hello, all!

Just updated list here:  https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/130649/reepys-trade-list

Thanks!


----------



## lovepink (Dec 30, 2012)

*Updated 12/30/12 new items in pink below*

All items are new/unopened unused unless noted.  If you would like to see pictures please let me know. Shipping to US only.

*Birchbox*


Stila 10-in-01 HD Beauty Balm, Stay All Day Foundation and Stay All Day Concealer Sampler Card (light color)x2

*My Glam*


All Belle Red Wedding Lashes 

Eclos Anti Aging Regenerative Cream .25 fl oz 7ml 

X Out: Shine Control 0.75 fl oz 20ml 

*Glossybox*


A Perfume Organic in Urban Organic (vial about half full, was received that way) 

Jewel Mint ring size 5? Gold with multi color dots 




*Skincare*


Exuviance SkinRise Bionic Tonic 0.05 fl oz  
Exuviance Restorative Complex 0.07 fl oz


Origins Plantscription Anti Aging Serum .05 fl oz 1.5 ml  

*Haircare*


Orofluido 0.17fl oz 5 ml about 2/3 full 
Phyto Botanical Hair Relaxing Balm 0.5 fl oz

*Fragrance*


Bvlgari Man Eau de Toilette 0.05 fl oz 1.5 ml squirted 1x, looks half full
Diane by Diane Von Furstenberg Perfume w/card 0.04 fl oz 1.2ml
Forever Red by Bath and Body Works .25 fl oz 7ml spritzed 2-3 times
The Body Shop White Musk Eau de Toilette .33 fl oz 10ml

*Eyes*


Essence 2 in 1 Kajal pencil 10 sweet &amp; heart 0.04 oz 1.2g

i.d bare minerals face color 30806 true .02 oz .57g (recieved in a trade)
Sephora individual shadow in Aspen Summit  0.053 oz 
Shocking YSL Luxurious Mascara for False Lash Effect 0.06 fl oz 2ml

*Lips*


Kiehl's Lip Balm #1 0.5 fl oz 15 ml swatched once with clean qtip 
*Misc*


Bath and Body Works Sweet Cinnamon Pumpkin 3 fl oz 88ml 
OPI James Bond Mini in Golden Eye  1/8fl oz 75ml used 1x for mani

Pink and Purple satin wrislet with white "stars" 

StriVectin-TL Tightening Body Cream 0.16 fl oz 5 ml
Tend Skin Liquid .25 fl oz

Also if anyone is interested in trying the Shea Terra Organics Rose Hips Black soap let me know.  I have a 4oz glass bottle with a pump and would be happy to put it in a small container for you.

*Wish List*

Wet n Wild Sparkle till Morning palette

Zoya Kimber

I like eye shadows, eye li


----------



## kcrowebird (Dec 30, 2012)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125912/kelseys-trade-list

Updated list!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Check it out. I also have a ton of other things that I haven't gone through yet... so feel free to check with me on things.


----------



## sleepykat (Dec 30, 2012)

Updated below


----------



## Libby12 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Updated*

*What I have*

Dr. Jart Water Fuse Beauty Balm

Jouer luminizing moisture tint in golden/bronzed/glow

No.4 clarifying shampoo*(Pending)*

Miracle skin transformer body spf 20 in glow*(Pending)*

The brush guard variety pack

Miracle skin transformer spf 20 face in medium

La fresh hydrating lotion travel wipe

La fresh makeup remover wipe

La fresh insect repellent wipe

La fresh anti bacterial wipe

La fresh feminine hygiene wipe

Yu be moisturizing skin cream

Jouer lip gloss in tender/peony/mirage/sunset*(Pending)*

Clinique dramatically different moisturizing lotion

Clinique up-lighting liquid illuminator in bronze

Clinique self sun body daily moisturizer

Sheercover makeup

Elf strawberry crÃ¨me soothing lip balm

Aveeno smart essentials daily detox scrub

Udderly smooth udder cream

Bath and body works anti bacterial pocket back hand gel in cookie dough

Bodycology toasted vanilla sugar fragrance mist

Olay professional pro x clear complexion renewing lotion

Lancome magnifique roller ball

Loreal youth code day/night cream

Neutrogena Norwegian hand cream

*What I want*

One love organics body serum

12 benefits instant healthy hair treatment

Flo fragrance atomizer

Fresh sugar lip treatment

Marie Veronique Body Oil

Kiehls Aromatic Blends Liquid Body Cleanser


----------



## bethm (Dec 31, 2012)

Nail Stuff

Julep Kylie Polish (if this is the magnetic one, it does not have the magnet with it)

Julep Age Defying Hand Brightener 3 oz (full-size)

Julep Best Pedi Prep Ever 2 oz (full-size) would really love to trade for Best Pedi Creme Ever

Julep Essential Cuticle Oil .28 oz (full-size)

Hair Stuff

bain de terre 1.7 oz bamboo ultra control styling gel

Aveda Smooth Infusion Style-Prep sample 0.34 oz (x2)

Aveda Color Conserve Daily Color Protect sample 0.34 oz

Herbal Cleanse Dry Shampoo sample packet 0.25 oz (curlBOX)

John Frieda Sheer Blonde Set -- blonder lightening shampoo 1.5 oz, lightening conditioner 1.5 oz, and controlled lightening spray 1 oz

Pantene Silky Moisture Whip Mousse Travel Size 0.9 oz

bain de terre define n shine sweet honey pomade 1 oz

bain de terre purite healthy shampoo travel size 1.7 oz

Make-up/Facial Stuff
Supergoop City Sunscreen Serum (2 sample packs from glossybox)

Supergoop Everyday Face &amp; Body Lotion sample tube 10 ml

Venus White Pro Teeth Whitening Gel (in a syringe-like thing -- you put the gel into a tray which is not included)

Covergirl &amp; Olay Pressed Powder 350-Medium (new in package)

Neutrogena Ultra Sheer Dry-Touch Sunblock SPF 70 (1.0 oz)

The Body Builder Mascara by the Balm (black) deluxe sample 0.11 oz

Covergirl &amp; Olay Tone Rehab 2-in-1 Foundation 155 Soft Honey (used approximately 5 times -- this is pump-style)

Senna eyeshadow trio Cloud 9 (used the light brown color approximately 3 times -- did not use the other 2 colors at all)

Starlet Cosmetics Chocolate Eye Pencil (new in package)

H20+ Eye Lift Concentrate 0.13 oz

Meet Matt(e) eyeshadow Matt Batali

Vapour Organic Elixir Lipgloss (Sultry)

Illamasqua Medium Pencil (Devotion)

Premium Cosmehanskin Super Magic BB Cream Sample 10 ml

Organic Eye Cream Emollient hollybeth.net small sample jar 

perfekt lash perfection gel flash deluxe sample .01 oz

mark lipclick lipstick in powerment petal

Benefit Triple Performing Facial Emulsion Sample (no size listed -- in a packet)

Kelly Teegarden Organics Rejuvenate Anti Aging Night Cream or Hydration Mask 1 oz (used small amount)

Kat Von D Tattoo Liquid Liner in Trooper Deluxe Sample 0.2 ml

Kryolan for Glossybox Blusher in Glossy Rosewood

Bare Minerals Multi-Wrinkle Repair 0.17 oz Deluxe Sample

Make Up Forever Aqua Eyes Liner Waterproof Eyeliner Pencil in Champagne Sample Size 

Vapour Organic Beauty Stratus Instant Skin Perfector 0.56 oz full-size **will be picky*

Other

A Perfume Organic Urban Organic Fragrance Sample Vial (unused but looks 1/2 full)

M Mitch (Men's Paul Mitchell hair products) travel-size items -- Construction Paste 0.85 oz, Clean Cut 0.35 oz,  Barber's Classic 0.35 oz, Reformer 0.35 oz, Hardwired 0.85 oz, Steady Grip 2.5 oz

Bugs OFF mosquito repellant band

Jack Black Double-Duty Face Moisturizer for Men travel-size 1.0 oz

Crest 3D White Strips (1 upper and lower strip)

Balenciaga Paris perfume sample vial 0.13 oz (like double the standard vial)

Tresor Lancome perfume mini bottle -- eau de parfum spray 0.16 oz

ambre blends essential oils -- ambre essence, unmasque essence and invoke essence (very small sample vials)

Bracelet from glossybox -- shiny pewter color, square-shaped (would love to trade for another piece of jewelry)

Very Random

Set of 5 nose studs (new in package -- box should have had 6 but I took one out)

Wishlist

Julep Best Pedi Ever Creme or Pedix Feet Heel Rescue Balm or other foot creme

Foot Scrub/Foot Soak

StriVectin

Moroccanoil or Macadamia Oil Products or other hair treatment/masks

Nude/light pink lipgloss/lipstick

Nail Polish (OPI, Essie, Butter London) 

Facial Masks / Scrubs

NARS / Lorac

No. 4 clarifying shampoo

Ouidad Climate Control Gel or Moisture Lock or Shampoo/Conditioner


----------



## lizzie123 (Dec 31, 2012)

looking for Apothederm Stretch Mark Cream and anything from my wishlist
 
 
*Information*

i will only ship within the US. 
 will send Pictures of items upon request

i will most likely ask you for a picture just to seal the deal

i want to swap items around the same price range just to be fair on both sides.


i ship withing 2-3 days of swapping deal. 
i will provide a tracking number if you wish.

I will leave feedback once I have receive your item(s)--I ask the same when you have receive your item(s) as well.

i will try to make the swap as fair as possible if i have something worth $5 i will swap for something worth around the same or a little bit greater.

if you return items from the swap please return the item exactly the same i sent it to you!


*Whats up for trade*
 
*skin stuff*

Miracle skin body 20 0.5 fl oz Birchbox *new
1 Juice beauty green apple Moisturizer*1x15 ml 
2 Murad t-zone pore refining gel 3.7 ml

Caudalie 3 samples
-eye &amp; lip cream

-vino perfect

-vino perfect serum


Juara rice facial cleanser 
One love love springs Eternal sample
Eclos plant stem cells 7ml Ipsy *new
Eclos plant stemm cell face serum 15ml Ipsy *new
Acrona samples
Nuxe multi usage dry oil *packet
2 Nuxe anti fatigue cream *packet
Nuxe moisturizing tinited cream *packet  
Aubrey creme de la shave *packet

Aubrey unscented lotion *packets

Aubrey aloe moisturizing cream *packet

Aubrey rosa mosqueta night creme *packet

Aubrey conditioner packet

Aubrey  after sun packet

 
*make-up*


Meet matt(e) the balm  0.030z Ipsy* Swatched
Kiss pro lashes kit new 
Mirabella eyeshadow 36 Semi formal Ipsy *new

Jane lip gloss 0.2fl oz ipsy *new

Tarte Lip surgence lucky fullsize *swatched

 
Youngblood mineral primer 5ml 
Per-fekt skin perfection gel Luminous 1floz *new

Per-fekt skin perfection gel Radiant 1floz *new


Coastal scents mini package from Ipsy set 6
-peach puff

-Cherry chocolate

-Nude

-White Silver


Lashem enhancer serum Birchbox  
Stila one step bronzer swatched *full size
2 Pixi flawlwss poreless primer 15ml *new
Nyx roll on shimmer *new


jane iradele delux sample powders
-2 honey bronze

-light beige

-pressed powder  in satin

per-fekt lip gel *birchbox 

-Melrose


Urban Decay bronzer gilded *5x 
mica mineral blush desert blush *4x
mac pigment Melon *swatched
Mac eyeshadow Rice paper*swatched
Mac persona screen vinyl *used 7 or more x need pic ask
NYC individual eyes *used highlighter and primer ans swatched
Lipsi aphrodite powder *Beauty army delux sample
emani sample foundation primer *BA
Skinn collogen boost lipstick *swatched *BA
Youdabalm  tea tree chap stick born in Brooklyn* opened to smell
 
*perfumes*

Philosophy Love sweet love *Ipsy 
Miss Dior sprayed once *Birchbox
demeter roll on prefume oil Ipsy *new
Pleats please by issey miyake *GB
 *hair products*

Living proof style extender 1 fl oz 
Macadamia oil *beauty army 1 oz tried 1x

Denise Richards volume extend finishing spray*GB
*other*


show stopper *Birchbox 
Mineral hygienics Xl Kabuki brush *1x cleaned

2GLOSSYBOX RINGS
Aerie Shimmer 1.7oz Fragrance

amika Obliphica Nourishing Mask - 500 ml

Chuao Chocolatier Assorted ChocoPod

Lashem Measurable Difference Lash Gel Serum

theBalmÂ® cosmetics Mary-Lou Manizer

*nails*


3 circus by Andrea's choice nail color
-Somersault

-2Tightrope


Zoya polish electra *GB 

***If you want some extra samples let me now*

*wish list:*


too faced chocolate soleil
Mac blushes
Concealers
Dark spot correctors
Bronzers
Liquid liners
Any the balm products(except eyeshadow's and products that i don't already have)
Flo Fragrance Atomizer 
BB creams

*One Love Organics Skin Savior Waterless Balm*

Laura Geller products

epoderm stretch mark cream

PM if your up for a swap i will update this often!


----------



## Cathie (Dec 31, 2012)

*FOR TRADE*

Really looking for SAMPAR!!!

Birch box

Juice beauty cc cream

Bamboo UV fade proof fluide .25 oz pump bottle

Weleda Pomegranate night cream

Modelco lip gloss in berry pink

Dirt salt scrub 15ml

Mightyleaf tea 3 pack

Miracle skin transformer

Ipsy

December silver/grey bag

Indie Lee facial oil

Target Bag

Youngblood mineral primer small pump bottle

Youngblood Hi def translucent powder .02oz pot

Mirabella primer

RANDOM

Benefit Posietint(small)

Benefit Highbeam(small)

Benefit Girl meets pearl .25oz tube

Benefit That girl .25 oz tube

Benefit Porefessional .25 oz

*WISH LIS*T

&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;LASHEM&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;

*********SAMPAR moisturizer**********

Bvlgari Mon jasmine noir

Visanti Enzyme

Jouer lip enhancer

Talika lipocils

Philosophy miracle worker

Miss Jessie Pillow soft curls


----------



## BagLady (Dec 31, 2012)

*Updated 12/31*

I will ship w/delivery confirmation and ask for the same in return. Shipping in the US only.

*Makeup:*


Clinique quickliner in intense chocolate 

NYX Roll On Shimmer in Salmon (swatched once) _ _ 

Lorac  Eyeshadow Trio (swatched once or twice) 
Clinique Color Surge Eyeshadow Duo Daybreak &amp; matte brown 
Clinique Color Surge Eyeshadow Duo(twilight mauve/brandied plum) / Blush (Smoldering Plum) swatched once 
Clinique Color Surge Eyeshadow Duo (butter pecan) / Blush (sunset glow) swatched once 
BareMinerals (Loose) Eyeshadow in Oz (used a few times) 
BareMinerals (Loose) Eyeshadow in Metallic Lavender (used once or twice) 
BareMinerals (Loose) Eyeshadow in Smoky Sequins (used once or twice) 
MAC Surf Baby Studio Careblend in Gold Go Lightly 

MAC Wonder Woman Amazon Princess Blush (swatched once)* * 
MAC Beauty Powder in Oh So Fair (from Venomous Villains collection but does not come in compact. Pan Only) Swatched 2 or 3 times

Illamasqua Medium Pencil in Devotion

Nars Tinted Moisturzer in Alaska (2ml sample)
Lancome Hypnose Mascara (Sample from Sephora ItKit)
Beauty Army Whip Hand Cosmetics Loose Pigment Eyershadow (.02oz)
Coastal Scents Eyeshadow Set #1 (from Ipsy/Myglam)
*Mai Couture Highlighter Papier (Dec Ipsy)* 
*Sumita Brow Bright (swatched on hand)*


*Nails:*


Zoya Meg (used once)

Incoco Nail Polish Strips in Sinderella (packet of 16)
*Julep Blackest Black Creme Crackle in Ursula* 
*Josie Maran Bear Naked Nail Wipes (20 wipes)*


*Skin:*


BareMinerals Purifying Facial Cleanser (.23oz)

Juice Beauty Green Apple Moisturizer SPF15 .5oz (used once)

Clarisonic Gentle Hydro Cleanser 1oz 
Clinique Dramatically Different Moisturizing Lotion (1oz) 

Nastassja Skin Enzyme Facial Peel  (.25oz) 

Dr Lewinn by Kinerase Wrinkle Repair Daily Lotion SPF30 1.7oz
Burt's Bees Intense Hydration Night Cream 1.8oz 
Skin 79 Gold BB Cream travel tube (5g/travel)* *(swatched once on hand)
Murad Skin Perfecting Primer (.17oz)

Urban Decay DESLICK Spray (.51oz)

WEI Golden Root Purifying Mud Mask (.14oz foil packet)

Olie 004 Huile Moderne  Hydrating Oil (5ml)

*Hanskin Super Magic BB Cream (10ml sample from SS)*

*Boscia Oil Free Nightly Hydration (.5oz)*

*Boscia Purifying Cleansing Gel (1oz)*


*Perfume:*


Harvey Prince Hello (sample spray) 
Harvey Prince Ageless (sample spray) 
Dolce &amp; Gabbana Light Blue (sample vial) 
Flora by Gucci (sample vial) 
Love Sweet Love (sample vial) 
Viva la Juicy (2 sample sprays) 
Lucy B Perfume Oil Duo (BB samples) 
Prada L'eau Ambree Eau de Parfum (sample vial) 
Prada Pour Homme Eau de Toilette (sample vial) 
Atelier Cologne Rose Anonyme 
Viktor &amp; Rolf Spicebomb (sample vial) 
Hermes Terre d'Hermes (sample vial) 
Kate Walsh Billionaire Boyfriend (spray sample) 
Gucci Guilty (spray sample)
*Marchesa Parfum D'Extase Mini (.25) * 

*Hair:*


Alterna UV+ Fade Proof Fluide (.25oz)

Shu UemuraEssence Absolue Oil Sample (used once or twice) 
LuLu Organics Lavender &amp; Clary Sage Hair Powder (BB sample) 
Alterna Kendi Dry Oil Mist (from SS)
*Living Proof Nourishing Styling Cream (2oz) Used Once* 
*Oscar Blandi olio di Jasmine Hair Serum (5ml) Used Once*


*Misc: *


Aveeno Mineral Block SPF30 Lotion (3oz)

Nuxe Multi usage Dry Oil (.33oz)
ColorScience Pro loose mineral travel puff (.035oz) 

MyGlam January Makeup Bag Only 

MyGlam August Makeup Bag Only

*Rent the Runway $50 Discount Cards (2 cards)* 
*Borghese Body Creme (1oz)*


*Wishlist:*


Masker Aide Sheet Masks
Jewelmint Perfume Bottle Necklace
Eyeko Skinny Eyeliner (Olive)

One Love Organics Body Serum (Rose)
Chantecaille Gloss in Charm (Mini sample from BB)
Bioderma

OCC Lip Tars

Lancome Visionnaire
Wen Shampoo

Stella Mccartney Stella (sample or mini)
Inglot eyeshadows

Victoria's Secret So Sexy Hair products
ELF lip lock

I'm open to other things so try me.


----------



## lovepink (Dec 31, 2012)

*Updated 1/1/13new items in pink below*

All items are new/unopened unused unless noted.  If you would like to see pictures please let me know. Shipping to US only.

*My Glam*


All Belle Red Wedding Lashes 

Eclos Anti Aging Regenerative Cream .25 fl oz 7ml 

X Out: Shine Control 0.75 fl oz 20ml 

*Glossybox*


A Perfume Organic in Urban Organic (vial about half full, was received that way) 

Jewel Mint ring size 5? Gold with multi color dots






*Skincare*


Exuviance SkinRise Bionic Tonic 0.05 fl oz  
Exuviance Restorative Complex 0.07 fl oz


Origins Plantscription Anti Aging Serum .05 fl oz 1.5 ml  
Stila 10-in-01 HD Beauty Balm, Stay All Day Foundation and Stay All Day Concealer Sampler Card (light color)x2


*Haircare*


Orofluido 0.17fl oz 5 ml about 2/3 full 
Phyto Botanical Hair Relaxing Balm 0.5 fl oz

*Fragrance*


Bvlgari Man Eau de Toilette 0.05 fl oz 1.5 ml squirted 1x, looks half full
Diane by Diane Von Furstenberg Perfume w/card 0.04 fl oz 1.2ml
Forever Red by Bath and Body Works .25 fl oz 7ml spritzed 2-3 times
The Body Shop White Musk Eau de Toilette .33 fl oz 10ml

*Eyes*


Essence 2 in 1 Kajal pencil 10 sweet &amp; heart 0.04 oz 1.2g

i.d bare minerals face color 30806 true .02 oz .57g (recieved in a trade)
Sephora individual shadow in Aspen Summit  0.053 oz 
Shocking YSL Luxurious Mascara for False Lash Effect 0.06 fl oz 2ml *PENDING*

*Lips*


Kiehl's Lip Balm #1 0.5 fl oz 15 ml swatched once with clean qtip 

*Makeup Bags*


The Body shop Silver/grey bag 






The Body Shop White Canvas with magnetic closure 






The Body Shop Canvas with Gold thread clutch/makeup bag 





*Misc*


Bath and Body Works Sweet Cinnamon Pumpkin Lotion 3 fl oz 88ml 
OPI James Bond Mini in Golden Eye  1/8fl oz 75ml used 1x for mani

Pink and Purple satin wrislet with white "stars" 

Tend Skin Liquid .25 fl oz

Also if anyone is interested in trying the Shea Terra Organics Rose Hips Black soap let me know.  I have a 4oz glass bottle with a pump and would be happy to put it in a small container for you.

*Wish List*

Wet n Wild Sparkle till Morning palette

I like eye shadows, eye liners, mascara, lip products, makeup remover and nail polish.  I am still looking for my HG mascara and I like to try new stuff!  I don't have anything particular in mind so you can always ask!

Thank you


----------



## JHP07 (Dec 31, 2012)

*- *I ship with delivery confirmation, US only.
*- Everything is brand new and unopened, unless otherwise specified.*
*- Newer listings highlighted in blue.*

_*Updated 12/31*_

*Bath/shower*

Bliss lemon and sage (1 fl oz each - would like to trade as a set)

*- Supershine shampoo*

*- Conditioning rinse*

*- Soapy suds*

*- Fabulous foaming face wash*

*- Tidy towel (individual towelette in foil pack)*

*Borghese Crema Saponetta Cleansing Bar for Face and Body*

*Bvlgari eau parfumee white tea collection (bottle sizes not stated, guessing 1 fl oz each - would like to trade as a set)*

*- Shampoo*

*- Conditioner*

*- Shower gel*

*- Lotion*

*- Soap (net weight 1.33 oz)*

*Yves Rocher mandarin shower gel (full size - 13.5 fl oz)*

*Remede (1 fl oz each - would like to trade as a set)*

*           - Complete repair conditioner*

*           - Energizing cleansing body tonic*

*           - Hydra contour complex*

*           - Shampoo actif*

*           - Soap*

*          *

Body

Marie Veronique organics body oil (small bottle from october birchbox, size not stated, guessing 0.5-0.75 fl oz)

*Yves Rocher mandarin silky lotion (full size - 13.5 fl oz)*

*Fragrance*

Bvlgari mon jasmin noir spray (0.05 fl oz)
Chloe eau de parfum spray (0.04 fl oz)
DKNY be delicious fresh blossom eau de parfum spray (0.05 fl oz)
Issey Miyake pleats please eau de toilette sample spray (December Glossybox)
*Jimmy Choo eau de parfum spray (0.06 fl oz)*
*Juicy Couture viva la juicy la fleur eau de toilette spray (0.05 fl oz)*
*Kate Walsh billionaire boyfriend spray x 2 (no size listed, looks like 0.04 fl oz)*
Thierry Mugler Alien eau de parfum spray x 2 (0.04 fl oz)

Versace - bright crystal (deluxe size 0.17 fl oz, it's in a really adorable mini-version of the full-size bottle)

*Yves Rocher evidence eau de toilette towelette (0.02 fl oz)*

*Hair*

Big sexy hair extra big volume shampoo and blow dry volumizing gel (0.25 fl oz each)

*Fekkai advanced essential shea shampoo and conditioner (0.3 fl oz each)*

*Fekkai advanced PrX reparatives shampoo, conditioner, intensive fortifying mask (0.3 oz each)*

GK Hair moisturizing shampoo and conditioner (bottle size not stated, guessing 2 fl oz each)

Goldwell trendline straightener extreme (deluxe sample - 0.6 fl oz)

Healthy sexy hair pumpkin potion leave-in conditioner with ginger root (0.25 fl oz)

*Miss Jessieâ€™s creme de la creme (foil size not stated, guessing 0.6-0.8 fl oz)*

*Miss Jessieâ€™s super slip sudsy shampoo (0.43 fl oz)*

Nexxus pro-mend split end treatment system  (shampoo 0.33 fl oz, conditioner 0.33 fl oz, leave-in treatment creme 0.1 fl oz)

*Ouidad moisture lock leave-in conditioner (full size - 8.5 fl oz and deluxe sample 0.6 fl oz)*

*Phyto botanical hair relaxing balm (deluxe sample in box - 0.5 fl oz)*

*Short sexy hair slept in texture creme x 2 (0.25 fl oz each)*

Simply color shine shampoo and conditioner (0.25 fl oz each)

Lips

Laura Geller double dipped lipstick in caribbean kiss (full size - 0.12 oz)

Lavanila healthy lip shine in vanilla lavender (full size - 0.5 oz) PENDING

Tarte lipsurgence - Escape natural lip luster (full size - 0.1 oz)

Make-up: Eyes

Lancome hypnose star mascara in noir midnight (deluxe sample - 0.135 fl oz)

Stila classic smokey eye (card)

Stila in the light eyeshadow palette (card)

Make-up: Face

Beauty blender (*picky)

Dr. Jart+ water fuse BB beauty balm spf 25 (deluxe sample - 0.1 fl oz) PENDING

Lancome la base pro (1 ml)

Laura Mercier foundation primer (travel size - 1 fl oz)

Manna sheer glo shimmer lotion (0.1 fl oz)

Maybelline dream fresh BB in light/medium (foil packet)

Missha signature real complete BB cream SPF 25 PA++ in shade #21 (full size - 45 g, swatched - would like to trade for other Korean BB cream)

Sephora anti-shine foundation primer (deluxe sample - 0.27 fl oz)

Stila all over shimmer liquid luminizer - rose gold (deluxe sample- 0.05 fl oz)

Urban decay brightening makeup base (deluxe sample - 0.17 fl oz)

 
*Nail polish: USED (for 1 manicure)*

Essie set in stones (full size - 0.46 fl oz)

*Nail polish: NEW*

*Zoya storm (full size)*

*Skincare*

*Algenist firming and lifting cream (deluxe sample 0.5 fl oz)*

*Algenist overnight restorative cream (deluxe sample 0.5 fl oz) PENDING*

*Amorepacific moisture bound refreshing hydra-gel oil-free (0.27 fl oz,**opened, but not used/swatched because Iâ€™m sensitive to the smell)*

Borghese body creme (travel size - 1 fl oz)

*Borghese botanico eye compresses (2 eye compresses)*

*Boscia green tea blotting linens (25 sheets)*

*Boscia luminizing black mask (deluxe sample - 0.35 oz)*

*Clinique moisture surge Intense skin fortifying hydrator (deluxe sample - 0.5 oz, opened, but not used/swatched because Iâ€™m sensitive to the smell)*

*DDF amplifying elixir (deluxe sample - 0.5 fl oz)*

*Eve Lom cleanser (0.16 fl oz sample from birchbox)*

*Eve Lom muslin cloth (came with sample cleanser from birchbox)*

*Jergens daily moisture and $1 coupon (0.25 fl oz)*

*Jurlique love balm - rose* *(full size - 0.5 fl oz)*

*Karuna face treatment mask x 5 - anti-aging, brightening, clarifying, exfoliating, or hydrating*

*Kiehl's abyssine cream (deluxe sample - 0.25 fl oz) PENDING*

*L'Occitane precious cream x 2 (0.03 fl oz each)*

*Laura Mercier flawless skin face polish (deluxe sample 0.4 oz and full size 3.4 oz)*

*Mario Badescu seaweed night cream (deluxe sample - size not stated, guessing 0.15 fl oz)*

Miracle Skin Transformer body spf 20 (deluxe sample - 0.5 fl oz)

*Miracle Skin Transformer hydroactive microderm (travel size - 0.85 fl oz)*

*Murad line tamer time release retinol concentrate (deluxe sample - 0.1 fl oz)*

*Murad resurgence set: age-balancing night cream (deluxe sample - 0.6 fl oz),* *age-diffusing serum (deluxe sample - 0.33 fl oz),* *renewing cleansing cream (travel size - 1.5 oz),* *renewing eye cream (deluxe sample - 0.125 fl oz)*

*Origins clear improvement mask (deluxe sample - 0.24 fl oz)*

*Philosophy microdelivery exfoliating facial wash (0.2 fl oz)*

*Sephora age defy moisture cream SPF 15 (deluxe sample - 0.169 fl oz)*

*Sephora instant moisturizer (deluxe sample - 0.169 fl oz)*

*Shiseido the skincare purifying cleansing foam (travel size - 1.8 fl oz)*

shu uemura skin purifier balancing cleansing oil (0.13 fl oz)

*Miscellaneous*

Beauty blender (*picky)

*Jack black supreme cream (cardboard packet)*

*Jewelmint lady noir rings PENDING*

*Sephora 'it kit' black makeup bag only*

*Sephora 'skincare IQ' leopard-print makeup bag only*

*Twistband hair tie  â€“1 Purple lace (Sep 2012) and 1 Birchbox branded (NYFW Sample Stop)*

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Interested in:*
*General products*

*BB/CC cream*

*Caudalie*

*Eyebrow products for dark brown/blackish brows*

*Eye cream*

*Natural or organic skincare &amp; make-up (ex. Chantecaille, Delizioso, Jurlique, Suki, Tatcha)*

*Neutral nail polish (ex. Essie in Ballet slippers, Demure vixen, Lion around, Made to honor**)*

*Oil-free or acne skin friendly products (mattifying, pore-minimizing products)*

Specific products

100% Pure organic coffee bean caffeine eye cream

*Arcona tabula rasa*

*Benta berry (for women or men)*

*Bioelements pumice peel*

*Boscia oil-free daily hydration spf 15*

*DDF glycolic 10% toning complex*

*DDF protect and correct spf 15*

*Dr. Brandt pore refiner*

*Embryolisse lait-creme concentre (24-hour miracle cream)*

*Kiehl's ultra facial oil-free lotion*

*Kiehl's ultra facial gel-cream*

*Marvis toothpaste*

MicrodermaMitt face mitt

*Nuxe creme fraiche or moisture balancing emulsion*

Per-fekt brow perfection gel in espresso or nude

*Skin79 - diamond or hot pink*

*Supersmile toothpaste*

Tarte amazonian clay 12-hour blush in Exposed


----------



## sleepykat (Dec 31, 2012)

Let me know what interests you from my trade list and I will look at your trade list to see what we can work out. I ship USPS and I always use Delivery Confirmation (it's free when you ship using PayPal). I ask that traders with less than 10 feedback ship first either with Delivery Confirmation or a photo of the package addressed and with postage on it. I only ship within USA at this time. I am open to products that are not on my wish list.

*Updated 12/31/12*

*What I Have for Trade (Brand new unless noted otherwise)*

Note: (Photos are not mine, just links to online pics to give you an idea)

*MAKEUP*

*CoverGirl *Clump Crusher mascara, brown, full size

*Mark *m.powerment lipclick (magnetic closing case) in 'petal' (creamy rose: http://www.iknowallthewords.com/2012/08/help-break-cycle-of-abuse-with-m.html)

*NYX *Ultra Pearl Mania loose eyeshadow in 'Yellow Gold Pearl': http://p2.storage.canalblog.com/26/19/570828/39038480.jpg, full size (ipsy)

*Mirabella *Prime for Face and Eyes, full size, 0.45 oz (ipsy)

*CoverGirl *Flipstick in Stunner, full size (http://thebeautyedge.com/covergirl-blast-flipstick-lipcolor-stunner/)

*NAILS*

*Color Club *polish in 'Factory Girl', full size, used for one mani

*Zoya *polish in 'Electra', full size (holographic silver bar glitter) *PENDING*

*B**arielle *polish in 'Out-Grey-Geous', full size, used for one mani (blue-toned gray with subtle multi-colored shimmer; shimmer looks gold, reddish pink, and green to me) *PENDING, BUT UNSURE*

*Barielle *polish in 'Brown Sparkles', full size (bronze foil with strong microglitter: http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-pzIcsTMezgU/T8tXFwxI2EI/AAAAAAAABuc/NMzlA91EXy4/s1600/Barielle+Brown+Sparkles+2.JPG)

*Color Club *polish in 'Show Time', full size (dark charcoal gray with strong silver shimmer: http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-NHXr2j8uZWY/UGjAYXl1keI/AAAAAAAAIOw/4ZYFVGRf43o/s640/Color+Club+Show+Time1.jpg*) PENDING**, BUT UNSURE*

*Essie *polish in 'Fear or Desire', full size (vivid orange creme: http://iliketotalkalot.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/iliketotalkalot-essie-fear-or-desire-4.jpg), used for one coat on ten nails

*SKINCARE*

*Vichy *Purifying Foaming Cleanser, I think it's a deluxe sample, 0.5 fl oz

*RAW Skincare *Ambiaty Daily Revitalizing Cream, looks like full size, 1 fl oz

*Kyoku for Men *Sake Infused Shave Creme, 6 oz

*Kyoku for Men *Razor Repair Balm, 1.7 fl oz

*HAIRCARE*

*-----*

*SCENTS*

Quantity of 2:* Issey Miyake *Pleats Please eau de toilette sample spray (Glossybox) *PENDING*

*aerie *Shimmer (bright bergamot, sexy peony, and warm vanilla) eau de toilette, sample vial (Birchbox)

*OTHER*

Kind of strange: I have 5 samples of different scents of candle wax from *Archipelago Botanicals *that are in tins and tubs, but they do not have wicks. Any crafty people out there who want to use them to make their own candles or as an air freshener? I am not that ambitious.

*Wishlist*

Benefit Bad Gal Lash mascara

Lash 'Em from December Birchbox

*One Love Organics Skin Savior Waterless Balm*

*Zoya 'Aurora'*

*Zoya 'Blaze'*

*Zoya 'Logan'*

Deborah Lippmann 'Private Dancer'

Butter London 'Slapper'

Girly Bits 'Mother May I?'

Emily de Molly 'Regal Beginnings'

Zoya 'Ivanka'

Zoya 'Katherine'

Stamping plates for nail art

Lip scrub/exfoliator

Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant

Tarte LipSurgence (except for Amused, Adored, Escape, Exotic, and Enchanted)

*Natural deodorant for men*

Shower gel/body wash/shampoo (bottles only, not packets)


----------



## Baberanza (Jan 1, 2013)

***Will be able to ship tomorrow, JAN. 2 ONLY. After that, the next available shipping date for me is Jan. 7, 2013. =]*

I ship using USPS, and I always send with delivery confirmation. I ask that regardless of your amt. of trades, you please do the same. It saves us both. I do expect feedback to be left once the trade is finished. Also, if you have less than 7 positive feedback, please send first - if you have any negative unexplained feedback, please send first. &amp; FYI, I do re-use packaging but try to package everything very nicely/safely!

 *Lips:*

-3 x 0.059oz Tarte Maracuja Lip Glosses - all BN.

(shades are: ali, mel, anna.)

*Nails:*

-Revlon Whimsical (BN.)

-Julep Sheryl (swatched)

-Deborah Lippmann 'Stripper to Go' Mitts (2)

*Eyes:*

-Mirabella eyeshadow in 'semi-formal' - BN.

-UD rollergirl palette (I swatched colors only once, with a clean brush. I may be picky about this.)

*Hair:*
-miss jessies pillow soft curls (1oz pkt) - BN.

*Random:*

-the balm's mary-lou manizer (deluxe sample size, swatched, rec'd in a swap).

*Face:*

-Sephora Age Defy Moisturizer Cream SPF 15 (5ml/0.169 fl. oz) - BN.

-Clarins Instant Smooth Perfecting Touch (4ml/0.13oz) - I did "swatch" this, just to feel the consistency on my wrist but I wasn't crazy for it.

-tarte smooth operator amazonian clay finishing powder (2.2g/0.07oz) - BN.

WISHLIST: benetint.

Other than that, I don't have a wishlist - just send me your swap list! xo!


----------



## Souly (Jan 1, 2013)

Pics here https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/131129/soulys-trade-list

DS - Deluxe Sample FS - Full Size

Makeup

Stila - Garden Bliss All Over Shimmer Powder - FS

Mirabella - Primer for Face &amp; Eyes - FS

Urban Decay - Lip Junkie Lip Gloss in Naked - FS

Sweetpea &amp; Faye -- J'Adore Les Levres in Cannoli - FS Used once - squeezed on lip brush (super pigmented)

Kat Von D- Foil Love Lipstick in Oh My Goth - FS Swatched (super glittery)

Urban Decay - Stardust Eyeshadow in Retrograde DS Swatched

Kryolan For Glossybox - Blusher in Glossy Rosewood - FS

Korres - Raspberry Antioxidant Liquid Lipstick Vibrant Red - FS

Beauty For Real - The Perfect Lip Pencil in Nude - FS

Bare Minerals - Marvelous Moxie Lip Gloss in Dare Devil - DS

NARS - The Multiple in South Beach - DS

NARS - The Multiple in Copacabana - DS

Diego Dalla - Classic Lipstick in #29 - Pink Satin - DS 

The Balm - Meet Matte Eyeshadow in Matt Batali - DS - Swatched

NYC - Individual Eyes Palette in Smokey Blues - FS

Sephora - Prism Chrome Eyeshadow in Gold Refection - FS Swatched

Quo - Smoking Hot Eye Palette Mini

NARS - Velvet Gloss Pencil in Happy Days - FS Used twice

SKIN

Murad - Intensive - C Radiance Peel - DS .33 oz x2

DDF - Amplifying Elixer Serum - DS .5 oz

NAILS

Sally Hansen â€“ Salon Effects Nail Polish Strips in Glitz Blitz â€“ FS

Nailtiques â€“ Formula 2 Nail Protein Mini

The New Black Nail Polish From Color Barometer Set -

Just Shocking - Red

Electric Banana - Yellow

Mint Tea Shimmer - Green

Midnight Blue - Dark Blue

Horchata Cream - Nude

http://www.sephora.com/runway-color-baromoter-8-piece-nail-polish-set-P310212

HAIR

Denise Richards - Volume Extend Finishing Spray - DS

PERFUME

Eau Fraiche by Versace Man â€“ Mini Bottle (like 100pt perks @

sephora)

Pleats Please by Issey Miyake - Mini Spray

Smells Like Juicy Couture by Juicy Couture - Mini Spray

MISC

Every Beauty - Pedicure Pad - FS

Jewel Mint Necklace - Long

Flourless Bliss - Chocolate Souffle Mix (Goodies)

Free w/ any trade â€“ just ask â€“ 1 per person

Skin &amp; Co â€“ Truffle Serum - DS

Nume- Arganic Argan Oil â€“ DS

Declaration by Cartier â€“ Mini Spray

Baiser Vole by Cartier â€“ Mini Spray

Wish List

Diego Dalla - Orange Pink Lipstick

Illamasqua â€“ Thrash Medium Pencil

Square Hue â€“ Sugar Plum

Jouer - Mini Glosses (already have nude, wind &amp; mimosa)

Benefit - Benetint

Benefit â€“ Georgia Blush

Tarte - Lipsurgence in Spirited

Gel Eyeliners â€“ no black or brown plz

Butter London - Scuppered

Twistband Hair Ties

Illamasqua - Phallic

Nearly Anything Illamasqua

Orange/Coral Lipsticks/Glosses

Ojon - Rare Blend Oil

Tarte Pure Maracuja Oil or Marula Facial Oil


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 1, 2013)

*Thank you all for participating! As of today there will no longer be a central trade list. For members with 15 or more posts you are encouraged to start your own trade thread so that the person you're swapping with can leave you feedback. For new members with less than 15 posts please participate on MUT and once you hit 15 posts you'll be able to create your own swap thread.*

*You can leave the link to your trade in your signature for others to use. There will be a main thread in the Subscription &amp; Sampling Programs for you to post the LINK ONLY for your swap.*

*Thank you all again for participating! Happy New Year!*


----------

